# Schiit Fulla 2 Impressions Thread



## XERO1

http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2
  
  
 Schiit's Fulla 2 is made to fill a niche for those that want a small desktop DAC-amp that does it all and does it well, but is also extremely affordable.  For $99, I don't think there is another DAC-amp on the market that offers what the Fulla 2 does for anywhere near its price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am personally *really* excited to see the Fulla 2 become available because I was fortunate to have had a small part in it's genesis!  As mentioned by Jason in his announcement post for it, I'm the guy who put the idea in his head that what the Head-Fi world could still really use was a great sounding, simple to use, all-in-one desktop DAC-amp that cost around $100 bucks, and that Jason was just the man to make it happen.  And 18 months later, here it is!  The Fulla 2 is exactly what I hoped it would be, and I couldn't be happier to see it become a reality! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/14505#post_13066459
  
 A big thanks to Jason, Mike and the rest of the Schiit Team for continuing to help make this awesome hobby a place that welcomes everyone, no matter how small your budget my be!
  
 _______________________________________
  
  
 List of phones that can directly power the Fulla 2:
  
 Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge
 Motorola Moto Z Play
 OnePlus One
 LG Nexus 5X
  
 _______________________________________
  
_Please PM me if your phone can directly power the Fulla 2, and I'll add it to the list._
_________________________________________


----------



## HipHopScribe

Just order one, it looks perfect to take when I travel as an all-in-one solution and at home I'll just use it as a DAC (replacing my Aune T1)


----------



## XERO1

I'll be ordering mine next week!


----------



## PANGES

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Holypal

I hope someone can look inside it: can we add a battery?


----------



## NewEinstein

holypal said:


> I hope someone can look inside it: can we add a battery?




Maybe you can run it from a standard USB power bank like used for charging your phone. They can provide the 500mA it needs.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Ordered mine on Tuesday, should be arriving here on Saturday. I will give some initial impressions then, comparing it to my Modi MB and Jotunheim. On Monday I will take it to work and that's where it will stay, on my desk.


----------



## MonoOno

letmebefrank said:


> Ordered mine on Tuesday, should be arriving here on Saturday. I will give some initial impressions then, comparing it to my Modi MB and Jotunheim. On Monday I will take it to work and that's where it will stay, on my desk.


 
 Does you Jotunheim have the DAC option?


----------



## Letmebefrank

monoono said:


> Does you Jotunheim have the DAC option?




No I have the amp only version since I already had the modi multibit.


----------



## MonoOno

letmebefrank said:


> No I have the amp only version since I already had the modi multibit.


 

 Ah ok. Still await your comparisons.


----------



## lyonsbusy

Will the Fulla 2's DAC and Alps pot work as an interface between my iMac and PSB Alpha Powered speakers?


----------



## oryan_dunn

I would think so. I has a variable pre-out.


----------



## novicez1

I would love to see an Asia Pacific distributor for Schiit products as importing directly from USA costs so much, that it's already priced the same as its more expensive competitors that have regional distributors.


----------



## BartSimpson1976

@novicez1
  
 I think it't cheaper to order from US directly as the local distributors overcharge in a laughable way.
  
 They charge 339 SGD here in Singapore for the Modi2 and Magni2 - they cost 99 USD straight from Schiit, which converts to 140 SGD.
 Add 20 to 30 SGD for shipping via Borderlinx.
  
 So all in all if you order both products straight from US it will cost you 300 SGD including shipping. You don't even get one of the products
 for that price off the shelf here from a dealer in Singapore.


----------



## hallom

Can't wait for comparisons with Magni 2/Modi 2!
 Does anyone have the original Dacport here? I'm thinking to change it to Fulla 2, so I would love to hear comparisons between Dacport and Fulla 2 too.


----------



## Letmebefrank

hallom said:


> Can't wait for comparisons with Magni 2/Modi 2!
> Does anyone have the original Dacport here? I'm thinking to change it to Fulla 2, so I would love to hear comparisons between Dacport and Fulla 2 too.




I have been using the DacPort Slim at work, so I can definitely give some comparisons between the two.


----------



## novicez1

bartsimpson1976 said:


> @novicez1
> 
> I think it't cheaper to order from US directly as the local distributors overcharge in a laughable way.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Doesn't really help much since Jason won't give distributors discount for carrying their products.


----------



## InsanityOne

Can anyone comment on the Fulla 2's performance with sensitive IEM's? Hopefully it doesn't have any hiss at low volume's, if so, it could make a great desktop solution for us IEM users!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## ToddRaymond

I'm curious as to the gains in sound quality (wattage gains aside) over the original Fulla. I have since upgraded well beyond the original, but miss having one for when travelling, etc. I'm mighty impressed with the versitility of Fulla 2, but with the original having been reduced/on closeout, either are looking tempting. On paper, it's certainly an improvement anyhow....


----------



## Jacobh

Curious about th


turdski said:


> I'm curious as to the gains in sound quality (wattage gains aside) over the original Fulla. I have since upgraded well beyond the original, but miss having one for when travelling, etc. I'm mighty impressed with the versitility of Fulla 2, but with the original having been reduced/on closeout, either are looking tempting. On paper, it's certainly an improvement anyhow....


 
  
 I'm curious about this as well.  Wondering if the Fulla at $59 is a great deal now or it's really worth the extra $40+.


----------



## ToddRaymond

jacobh said:


> Curious about th
> 
> I'm curious about this as well.  Wondering if the Fulla at $59 is a great deal now or it's really worth the extra $40+.




Totally. I love how compact the original is as well. I get the feeling though—if it's anything like the most recent handfull of stuff they've put out—that it will be _especially_ good for the money, even by their standards.


----------



## Jacobh

turdski said:


> Totally. I love how compact the original is as well. I get the feeling though—if it's anything like the most recent handfull of stuff they've put out—that it will be _especially_ good for the money, even by their standards.


 
  
 So guess that's a yes to both - the original is a great deal and the new one is also worth $40 more   Great deals aside, It's debatable whether I have need for one let alone both.  
  
 I have an Fiio E07K I'm using at the office now.  Seems like the new Fulla 2 should be a noticeable improvement, but I'm not sure on the original.


----------



## harpo1

Hefty little thing.  Hook it up to a windows 7 machine that has problems with my mojo and UA-10 but the fulla 2 works perfectly. With those two devices I get stuttering and cutouts with tidal and foobar.  No such issue with the Fulla 2.  Using it right now with my IE-800's completely black background and plenty of power for these as I expected.
  
  
 I have a feeling the other two don't work well is because they require a driver.


----------



## ld100

harpo1 said:


> Hefty little thing.  Hook it up to a windows 7 machine that has problems with my mojo and UA-10 but the fulla 2 works perfectly. With those two devices I get stuttering and cutouts with tidal and foobar.  No such issue with the Fulla 2.  Using it right now with my IE-800's completely black background and plenty of power for these as I expected.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the other two don't work well is because they require a driver.




Can you please describe the sound? How does it compare to your Mojo?


----------



## Letmebefrank

Just got mine out of the box, first thing I noticed is it has a nice weight to it. Very big, satisfyingly smooth volume pot. Great solid construction. I don't have any listening impressions yet, but I wanted to pop in and say that it gets full power and data from just the one usb cable (otg) from my Samsung Galaxy s7 edge. Using USB audio player pro. No second cable necessary unless you don't want it pulling power from your phone.


----------



## harpo1

ld100 said:


> Can you please describe the sound? How does it compare to your Mojo?


 
 I only had a chance to have a quick listen so no impressions yet.  I mainly got it for the reasons I mentioned about connection issues with my other devices.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Wow this little thing is blowing my mind, I can't believe how good it sounds for $99, on top of all the features it's packing... I'm speechless. I haven't been this blown away since I tried the Jot balanced into my HD650s. It is lacking the visceral impact of the Jotunheim and I'm missing the natural sound of the Modi MB, but that's $650 vs $99, and I have to say I am going to be very pleased with this setup at work for my px100-ii and m50x. I won't be missing my home setup quite as much, except for the HD650s of course 

Here's a pic. The 1/4 to 4pin xlr adapter weighs as much as the fulla!


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Here's the link you want: https://i.imgur.com/xg06a8y.jpg edit: removed quote!


----------



## Letmebefrank

sometechnoob said:


> Here's the link you want: https://i.imgur.com/xg06a8y.jpg




Yeah didn't notice till it posted but it's fixed already


----------



## BartSimpson1976

probabaly getting one soon although USB-C sockets would be a bit more appropriate than continuing outdated MicroUSB connections.


----------



## gr8soundz

bartsimpson1976 said:


> probabaly getting one soon although USB-C sockets would be a bit more appropriate than continuing outdated MicroUSB connections.


 
  
 No way. Everything so far that uses usb c either melts, combusts, or overheats.
  
 If 500mah from a micro b port works then that's all we need. No need to buy new cables as well just because there is yet another new connector.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

gr8soundz said:


> No way. Everything so far that uses usb c either melts, combusts, or overheats.


 
 wut
  
 I can't wait until Type C becomes used universally everywhere, though.  Until then, it's new cable and adapter city.


----------



## gr8soundz

If you're just starting out with usb (in general) then prepare for some eventual headaches.
  
 I still have a few devices with mini b ports. Micro b exists because everything had to be slimmer but they are nowhere near as robust as mini ports. Went from almost no problems (with mini b) to loose, failed, and broken ports with micro.
  
 Now with usb c you have to be extra careful avoiding out of spec cables for safety reasons. With micro b, that's one less headache imo.


----------



## MonoOno

@Letmebefrank How does the DAC compare to what you have? Pushes the HD650 with no issues?


----------



## harpo1

monoono said:


> @Letmebefrank How does the DAC compare to what you have? Pushes the HD650 with no issues?


 
 With no problem.


----------



## Letmebefrank

monoono said:


> @Letmebefrank How does the DAC compare to what you have? Pushes the HD650 with no issues?


 
  
 With the volume on my PC maxed, I have the pot at about 30% (compared to 50% system volume and 30% on the Jotunheim pot) for a comfortably loud listening level. I'll have to do some more thorough comparisons tomorrow night (run RCA>3.5mm from Mimby into line-in on Fulla 2 and line out from Fulla 2 into Jotunheim), but as of right now I have to say, I wouldn't trade my home setup for it. It sounds much better.... but it also costs 6X as much, so take that with a grain of salt. Listening right now to Rush - Moving Pictures in 24/96, particularly YYZ, and there is discernibly more detail on the Jot/MMB, but the Fulla 2 sounds really good in its own right. It has good detail and good punch, just not on the same level as the Jot/MMB. I would say that it gives a magni 2/modi 2 stack a real hard run for its money.
  
 So far this little guy gets 2 big thumbs up from me, and I would say it's the new standard that all budget amp/dacs will be judged by. The fact that it can run right off my phone with no external power is just ridiculous.


----------



## harpo1

This thing doesn't generate any heat.  I think this is a first for me.  The damn thing runs at room temp.


----------



## XERO1

harpo1 said:


> This thing doesn't generate any heat.  I think this is a first for me.


 

 ​And a first for a Schiit amp too!


----------



## harpo1

xero1 said:


> ​And a first for a Schiit amp too!


 
 This is my first Schiit.


----------



## oryan_dunn

gr8soundz said:


> If you're just starting out with usb (in general) then prepare for some eventual headaches.
> 
> I still have a few devices with mini b ports. Micro b exists because everything had to be slimmer but they are nowhere near as robust as mini ports. Went from almost no problems (with mini b) to loose, failed, and broken ports with micro.
> 
> Now with usb c you have to be extra careful avoiding out of spec cables for safety reasons. With micro b, that's one less headache imo.


 

 ​That issue with USB-C cables is only relevant for USB-A to USB-C.  Many laptops now come with USB-C, so a C-C cable is what you'd use.  C would be nice, since I could then use a C-C cable from my phone as well.


----------



## chenszhanx

Is that 1/8" in the front a input?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

chenszhanx said:


> Is that 1/8" in the front a input?


 
 Yes, intended for simple phone aux usage


----------



## alynx

Could some1 provide info on how the Fulla2 compares to an ODAC/O2 stack?


----------



## Jammin72

Mine arrived today.  Mighty impressed with the build quality at this price point. (And at a higher ones for that matter.) As others have mentioned it has a nice heft to it.  I have no worries of this thing being dragged around by cables. The pot has a good resistance and is quite satisfying.  Got it up an running pretty quickly with a Chromebook and Tidal on HiFi.  It took the secondary power supply to get the Chromebook to recognize the Fulla but once connected and powered up I could remove the cable and everything stayed humming. 
  
 Unfortunately not a lot of time to listen but the thing has plenty of oomph to deliver deadmau5 bass and sub bass with a very nice level and control on my HD-580's. It's also very clean, easy to go waaay over safe listening levels. With controls on the Chromebook maxed I stopped at 50% on the Fulla's control knob and started grooving only to have my right ear remind me that tinnitus is no joke so backed it back down a little. So far it has a brighter and slightly more forward presentation than straight out of the jack but with more detail and control.  Just had to give it a whirl before heading into work. 
  
 Gonna let it burn in in a bit then try some Plex streaming both from the Chromebook and S7E tonight.  It's nice to have the 580's back in the rotation. I've been settling for Sennheiser GAME One's as they're more sensitive and worked with my current gear. (Which are actually quite decent FWIW)
  
 Wish I could help folks wanting amp/dac comparisons but the only one I have to compare it to is the old Little Dot Micro Tube and I haven't busted that out for quite some time.  Having to be quiet at night has just recently shifted my listening back to headphones.


----------



## yamsylorenzo

Hey there! I'm planning on buying a dac/amp that's somewhat portable or small but can deliver noticeable SQ improvements. I'm torn between chord mojo and schiit fulla 2. What do you think is a wiser choice to buy? Considering that chord mojo is quite more expensive. Planning to pair it with my Trinity phantom master 4 and headphones that won't be needing much power. Thank you!


----------



## harpo1

yamsylorenzo said:


> Hey there! I'm planning on buying a dac/amp that's somewhat portable or small but can deliver noticeable SQ improvements. I'm torn between chord mojo and schiit fulla 2. What do you think is a wiser choice to buy? Considering that chord mojo is quite more expensive. Planning to pair it with my Trinity phantom master 4 and headphones that won't be needing much power. Thank you!


 
 Well what do you plan to use as a source?  If you plan on using a phone the fulla will draw power from its battery unless you carry around a portable battery.  This will not be portable IMO.  The fulla is quite a bit larger than the mojo.  Either one of them will power just about anything.  The mojo's sound quality is better than the fulla however, the fulla is nicely balanced but lacks just a little bit of the details compared to the mojo.  I like them both but for on the go portability I'll take my mojo.  If I'm going somewhere and I take a laptop or something similar I'll take the fulla with me.


----------



## yamsylorenzo

planning on using my phone as a DAP.  thanks! will continue saving for the mojo!


----------



## Letmebefrank

yamsylorenzo said:


> planning on using my phone as a DAP.  thanks! will continue saving for the mojo!




For $130 you have a full featured dac/amp with plenty of power and 2x the battery life of the mojo. (fulla2+anker13000mah battery) 

Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## ld100

letmebefrank said:


> For $130 you have a full featured dac/amp with plenty of power and 2x the battery life of the mojo. (fulla2+anker13000mah battery)
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me.


 
  
 How is the sound comparing to the other Schiit units you have?


----------



## Letmebefrank

ld100 said:


> How is the sound comparing to the other Schiit units you have?






letmebefrank said:


> With the volume on my PC maxed, I have the pot at about 30% (compared to 50% system volume and 30% on the Jotunheim pot) for a comfortably loud listening level. I'll have to do some more thorough comparisons tomorrow night (run RCA>3.5mm from Mimby into line-in on Fulla 2 and line out from Fulla 2 into Jotunheim), but as of right now I have to say, I wouldn't trade my home setup for it. It sounds much better.... but it also costs 6X as much, so take that with a grain of salt. Listening right now to Rush - Moving Pictures in 24/96, particularly YYZ, and there is discernibly more detail on the Jot/MMB, but the Fulla 2 sounds really good in its own right. It has good detail and good punch, just not on the same level as the Jot/MMB. I would say that it gives a magni 2/modi 2 stack a real hard run for its money.
> 
> So far this little guy gets 2 big thumbs up from me, and I would say it's the new standard that all budget amp/dacs will be judged by. The fact that it can run right off my phone with no external power is just ridiculous.


----------



## imbasaurus

Am i correct to assume that when i connect my headphone to the hp-out the dac will feed also the signal to the amp?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

imbasaurus said:


> Am i correct to assume that when i connect my headphone to the hp-out the dac will feed also the signal to the amp?


 
 I think not.

  


> If I plug in headphones…
> It automatically mutes the preamp outputs. See, we’re getting good at predicting what you’re gonna ask. Kinda like autocorrect. But with less embarrassing mistakes. We hope.


----------



## imbasaurus

sometechnoob said:


> I think not.


 
 Thanks! missed that on the FAQ. ordered mine, hopefully it suits my needs


----------



## HipHopScribe

imbasaurus said:


> Am i correct to assume that when i connect my headphone to the hp-out the dac will feed also the signal to the amp?




Someone who already received theirs says the fixed output still works with headphones plugged in, but the variable output does not

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/14790#post_13077565


----------



## mikeyelo

Can someone please tell me how the fulla 2 sounds with the hd600. I'm thinking about diving into the high end audio world(for about 5 months). And I just don't know what I should get(still debating between sr325e and hd600).


----------



## Swolern

letmebefrank said:


> For $130 you have a full featured dac/amp with plenty of power and 2x the battery life of the mojo. (fulla2+anker13000mah battery)
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me.


 
 How do you have the Fulla connected to your phone? 


mikeyelo said:


> Can someone please tell me how the fulla 2 sounds with the hd600. I'm thinking about diving into the high end audio world(for about 5 months). And I just don't know what I should get(still debating between sr325e and hd600).


 
 Fulla 2 is looking to add up to one of the best bang for the buck amp/dac solutions. My vote goes for HD600 + Fulla 2. Sounds like a winning combo. Mine is on order.


----------



## mikeyelo

Ok, please tell me your thoughts when it arrives!


----------



## Letmebefrank

swolern said:


> How do you have the Fulla connected to your phone?




The black micro usb cable goes to a USB otg adapter into my gs7 edge. With my phone I don't actually need the extra battery as it powers the fulla 2 by itself no problem, but it does run the phone battery down in about 4 hours from a full charge. 

It's hard to show it attached to the phone since I don't have anything else to take the picture with haha


----------



## Swolern

letmebefrank said:


> The black micro usb cable goes to a USB otg adapter into my gs7 edge. With my phone I don't actually need the extra battery as it powers the fulla 2 by itself no problem, but it does run the phone battery down in about 4 hours from a full charge.
> 
> It's hard to show it attached to the phone since I don't have anything else to take the picture with haha


 
 Ah ok, thanks. Ill pick up a usb adapter. Ill be running off an iphone. Im sure it will sound better via usb vs 3.5mm with lossless tracks. Plus no extra battery is a plus.


----------



## Letmebefrank

swolern said:


> Ah ok, thanks. Ill pick up a usb adapter. Ill be running off an iphone. Im sure it will sound better via usb vs 3.5mm with lossless tracks.




Yeah for iPhone you will need the camera connection kit (I recommend the real Apple one) and a micro usb charger for the other port since iPhone probably won't power Fulla 2 by itself.


----------



## FrivolsListener

mikeyelo said:


> Can someone please tell me how the fulla 2 sounds with the hd600. I'm thinking about diving into the high end audio world(for about 5 months). And I just don't know what I should get(still debating between sr325e and hd600).


 
  
 I used an original Fulla with HD600s, and it worked well.  The combination did show some of Fulla Classic's warts, but I expected that.  Fulla 2 seems to be an improvement on every level.  I'm waiting on reviews before I get mine -- or am trying to.  My "buy" finger is itchy.


----------



## jero589462

Hi, I just happened to go on Schiit's website and noticed this on there.
  
 I'm using Audio-Technica ath-msr7 and was wondering if this would be good for them? To be honest, I don't think the headphones really need amplifying and I'd use a standalone DAC if I could but I don't think it works that way? This seems to be a cheap option but the original Fulla seems even more convenient. I don't want to bother with a headphone adapter because I just can't seem to get a tight connection with the msr7's cord... Also, how does this product connect up to a PC? Is there a USB port at the back?
  
 Basically, I just want something that's easy to plug in and play and is a step up from an integrated DAC with my audio-technica headphones and was wondering if the original Fulla would be great for this or if I should get the Fulla 2 (but again, I've had trouble with headphone adapters as silly as that may sound...).


----------



## Letmebefrank

jero589462 said:


> Hi, I just happened to go on Schiit's website and noticed this on there.
> 
> I'm using Audio-Technica ath-msr7 and was wondering if this would be good for them? To be honest, I don't think the headphones really need amplifying and I'd use a standalone DAC if I could but I don't think it works that way? This seems to be a cheap option but the original Fulla seems even more convenient. I don't want to bother with a headphone adapter because I just can't seem to get a tight connection with the msr7's cord... Also, how does this product connect up to a PC? Is there a USB port at the back?
> 
> Basically, I just want something that's easy to plug in and play and is a step up from an integrated DAC with my audio-technica headphones and was wondering if the original Fulla would be great for this or if I should get the Fulla 2 (but again, I've had trouble with headphone adapters as silly as that may sound...).




I would go for the fulla 2, its a great little dac/amp. 

It looks to me like the msr7 uses a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable. I would look into a cheap replacement with 1/4 end either permanent or screw on.


----------



## ld100

Can anyone who received one give their sound impression? I am not looking for detailed review... Just some basic info... I am torn between Massdrop's Grace unit and this one and while Fulla 2 is probably not as good it is 1/5 the price with the same form factor. Need some basic impressions... Afraid that Fulla might be too bright as someone briefly mentioned.


----------



## Letmebefrank

ld100 said:


> Can anyone who received one give their sound impression? I am not looking for detailed review... Just some basic info... I am torn between Massdrop's Grace unit and this one and while Fulla 2 is probably not as good it is 1/5 the price with the same form factor. Need some basic impressions... Afraid that Fulla might be too bright as someone briefly mentioned.




It has a good sound, full bass, maybe a little brighter than the modi MB, but not an issue IMO. I wouldn't judge it by the low price, it's a solid little amp/dac.


----------



## damianmb

Any idea how it compares to the Dragonfly 1.2 / Red ?


----------



## redrum801

Wondering how this would pair up with the Hd700 ? been going back & forth between the fiio E18 & DF Red because of portability . I'm just starting out and this seems perfect for me . Going to be using it mainly for music streaming off my iPhone/iPad plus some console gaming and I absolutely love the looks of it also .


----------



## wraywell

Hey guys,
  
 Can someone that has previously owned a Fulla 1 and brought Fulla 2 to share their experience about Fulla 2 USB noise?
 I came cross this problem from Amazon where this guy's problem from Fulla 1 is "has no (or little) built-in isolation from the USB noise" 
  
 Schiit offers $99 Wyrd to solve this but I want to buy just a small DAC/AMP for my laptop and that's it.
 If Fulla 2 still has this problem then I might have to consider other options


----------



## trellus

I just read a post from someone on another Schiit thread who remarked that he used his Wyrd with the new Fulla 2 but disconnected it because he noted that it was already quiet without it anyway.



wraywell said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone that has previously owned a Fulla 1 and brought Fulla 2 to share their experience about Fulla 2 USB noise?
> I came cross this problem from Amazon where this guy's problem from Fulla 1 is "[COLOR=111111]has no (or little) built-in isolation from the USB noise[/COLOR]"
> ...


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Could someone give sensitive IEMs a go on the Schiit Fulla 2?
  
 The noise floor on both my DACports are pretty high even on low gain.  My recent arrival of my KZ ED9 really brings out the noise floor and it's a bit distracting.  If the performance of the Fulla 2 is great for powering both "hard" to drive HD 650s(which it appears it will do just fine) and easy to drive IEMs, I would pretty much be sold.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

I'm guessing that the Q701 would be a bit bright when paired.
  
 USB-C has great potential but is definitely still being troubleshooted by the manufacturers. This was a conservative move on Schiit's part, and in terms of standards they are always a conservative company Two years out when we're looking at Fulla 3, I'm sure the kinks in USB-C will be worked out. Besides, USB-C still hasn't appeared on any Mac desktops, and both the MacBook Air and last year's 'classic' MBP are still shipping with classic USB-A ports (the latter with enough configs to make it quite competitive with this year's offerings). Although it's appeared on some android phones and windows laptops, it hasn't yet achieved critical mass. Rather than gutting headphone jacks, Apple should put its muscle behind standardizing USB-C and fixing QC issues with partners making accessories. Perhaps USB-C on iPad pro?


----------



## hallom

letmebefrank said:


> I have been using the DacPort Slim at work, so I can definitely give some comparisons between the two.


 

 Hey, so what do you think about Dacport Vs Fulla 2?


----------



## Letmebefrank

hallom said:


> Hey, so what do you think about Dacport Vs Fulla 2?




Sound is very similar. Dacport slim is way smaller but lacks the nice features of the fulla 2. Dacport slim also runs really hot, which I'm not a fan of. If I was looking for a full featured portable desktop solution, I would pick the fulla 2. If ultimate portability is your goal, and you have no need for analog inputs or preamp outs, go for the DacPort Slim.


----------



## bigro

I did not realize someone took the initiative to create a fulla 2 thread.  Some questions here I answered on other threads you guys linked too.
  
 Yes The Variable output cuts out when you plug head phones in. The Fixed output does not. 
  
 The Fulla 2 Was dead silent with the extra usb power plugged in, without it and with the wyrd. On three different machines ( I have no IEMs so I cant comment on those.)I have a Fulla 1 and it had noticeable background noise and the POT had some static. Fulla 2 is silent and the knob is very nice.
  
 Using The Fulla 2 as a Dac and comparing the fulla 2 w/Magni 2 U to the Fulla 2 amp. There is a difference. As as expected The Magni 2 U Had better low end response. It had a slighty bigger sound stage and I though separation was a little better. With That said. Remember Fulla 2 Uses OP amps and Magni 2 U is fully discrete and has a big @ss powersupply vs USB power so I am not surprised.I did not do any direct DAC Comparisons with my Modi 2 U So I will not get to far in the weeds here.
  
  
 All That Rambling leads to this is one serious little Schiit. To be honest once I stopped nitpicking details I forgot I was listening to the Fulla 2. For $99 You Have Dac that I think is at least as good as the Modi 2 but you can use a separate power source.  You have a Built in amp, line In,  Line out and a variable Line out which allows you to directly connect monitors. I am very impressed with its sound quality , it's build and its flexibility. Sure it is bigger than Fulla 1 but it does so much more and is better in just about every way. What I don't think it will do however is take the place of a the Magni/Modi 2 Uber Stack. They have better pedigree in terms of implementation and design and realistically this is expected, but you get close enough for the price that It is a steal.


----------



## AudioBear

FWIW, I just received Fulla 2 about an hour ago.  I am running Fidelia on 24/96 FLAC files on a brand new MacBook Pro Touch going out the USB to FULLA 2. I have listened briefly with PM-3s and HD-800s.  I am very pleasantly surprised.  My first impression is that Fulla 2 is amazingly good for $99.  Ok, this is just an off-the-cuff first impression but I have begun to wonder why I own Gumby and a Liquid Carnon amp, at least for using USB out of a MacBook Pro.  I have heard zero noise, glitches or interruptions from the MacBook Pro. Makes me wonder if Apple has paid a little more attention to audio output.  Of course I have Fidelia set to have exclusive control of system audio and there is no disk drive or networking to interrupt or interfere.  The output from the new Mac sounds pretty good, one could live happily with it.  The output from the Full 2 just makes the music come to life.  Adds energy, depth, and space.  It's hard to describe but the first impression is just better even though the output is quite listenable without Fulla.  Jason and Mike have done it again!


----------



## MrFranc

Receive mine today. All I'll need now is a carrying case for it.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

bigro said:


> What I don't think it will do however is take the place of a the Magni/Modi 2 Uber Stack. They have better pedigree in terms of implementation and design and realistically this is expected, but you get close enough for the price that It is a steal.


 
 Yes, absolutely. However, I think once you have F2, if you were going to upgrade, it would likely be for Modi Multibit, and Magni 2U or Vali 2. If Jotunheim slew Asgard 2, and perhaps Lyr 2, then Fulla 2 seems well positioned to encroach on the current low-low end of Schiit's lineup, though not the hi-low end.
  
 I'm blown away by the value they're pumping into their line.


----------



## ld100

Nice! Finally we getting some positive feedback! I placed an order last night and it has not shipped today. HOw long does it take for them to ship things out? I am in Boston so I am guessing it will take 4-5 days to get to me...


----------



## UltraBadger

Just got my Fulla 2 today. Spent about an hour doing an a/b of the amp portion of the F2 test against my O2/ODAC combo, running both off of the onboard ODAC, and listening on both a AKG k712 and Foster T40RP mk3. Didn't get a chance to listen with my HE400i but I'm prepared to give this preliminary assessment...
This is probably going to be found to be the best DAC/amp combo for <$200. Maybe $300. If the inputs and outputs meet your needs and you have primarily low resistance headphones to drive, I can't see there being much competition for sound quality until you go way up-market. The only weakness I can see is if your gear needs PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWER to drive, the F2 may not be the right fit. But I don't own any extremely hard to drive high resistance headphones. I need to refurb my k240 Sextett and see how it sounds on the F2.


----------



## XERO1

Here are a few posts about the Fulla 2 that were posted on the Schiit Happened thread over the past few days.
  
 So far, there is a lot of praise for this lil' Schiit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


ozzymo said:


> Just received the Fulla 2.  Is exactly what I need here at the office.  Only been using it for around an hour, but what I can describe is the sound is much fuller than the Fulla 1.  It is the perfect size for my office desk and won't attract looks and everyone asking me what it is, which is what happened when I brought the Grace m920 to the office a few months ago.  I've been using it with the Oppo PM-3 headphones and the sound is sublime and for the times when I'm alone in here--I can even use it with my cheap logitech desktop speakers for better sound than the meager onboard sound card of my work pc.  Just an excellent deal for $99.


 
  
  


> Originally Posted by *caenlenfromOCN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sir, my Fulla 2 arrived yesterday. It sounds better than my Dragonfly Red and $199 Centrance DACport HD by miles. Soundstage/imaging is given an extra notch, vocals... nothing is bleeding into one another, sir, I am afraid you are going to go out of business, this sounds better than my Vali 2 and Mimby combo.
> 
> Fulla 2 was made by Gods... how is it this good... I have no words... $99...


 


>





>





> bigro said:
> 
> 
> > At $99 and seemingly very similar to the Standard Modi 2 on the DAC side, .I cannot see a Long Life for the standard Modi 2 with this Fulla 2 running out of the gate like a mad man. There maybe some differences in design but Considering you can use a phone charger to provide more power if needed,  It has a Built in amp and Preamp outputs as well as a line in. The Fulla 1 was sent home to mommy with a black eye. It seems the Fulla 2 is walking up to the Standard Modi 2 with a baseball bat ready to take it out at the knees. Once Again Mr. Stoddard I am impressed.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

> Originally Posted by *caenlenfromOCN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...this sounds better than my Vali 2 and Mimby combo.




  
 Hard to believe, but at the end sound it's very personal.


----------



## jnak00

For those that have the Fulla 2 already - would you say it's small enough to be portable?  I don't mean portable like you would just pull it out and use it on a bus or plane, I mean portable as in you could take it with you on the road and use it in a hotel room?


----------



## Jammin72

jnak00 said:


> For those that have the Fulla 2 already - would you say it's small enough to be portable?  I don't mean portable like you would just pull it out and use it on a bus or plane, I mean portable as in you could take it with you on the road and use it in a hotel room?


 
  
 Absolutely.  Some would argue for the bus and plane as well. Anyplace you feel comfortable getting out a laptop this little guy could easily make the scene and not add much fuss.


----------



## Jammin72

ld100 said:


> Can anyone who received one give their sound impression? I am not looking for detailed review... Just some basic info... I am torn between Massdrop's Grace unit and this one and while Fulla 2 is probably not as good it is 1/5 the price with the same form factor. Need some basic impressions... Afraid that Fulla might be too bright as someone briefly mentioned.


 
  
 Can't help quite yet but I ordered the Grace last night.  I'm looking forward to getting some impressions on this exact comparison.


----------



## Zensown

Yes- using in hotel now.  Its fine for a laptop bag on a business trip.  Pretty happy with the sound with IEMs.  Not sure about dac functionality with iPhone though.  Works as an iPhone amp, but not as an iPhone dac.  Even with the extra power plugged in iPhone says "Cannot Use Device I'm Fulla Schiit: The connected device is not supported."


----------



## XERO1

zensown said:


> Not sure about dac functionality with iPhone though.  Works as an iPhone amp, but not as an iPhone dac.  Even with the extra power plugged in iPhone says "Cannot Use Device I'm Fulla Schiit: The connected device is not supported."


 
  
 Are you using a Lightning CCK adapter?


----------



## episiarch

ultrabadger said:


> Just got my Fulla 2 today. Spent about an hour doing an a/b of the amp portion of the F2 test against my O2/ODAC combo, running both off of the onboard ODAC, and listening on both a AKG k712 and Foster T40RP mk3. Didn't get a chance to listen with my HE400i but I'm prepared to give this preliminary assessment...
> This is probably going to be found to be the best DAC/amp combo for <$200. Maybe $300. If the inputs and outputs meet your needs and you have primarily low resistance headphones to drive, I can't see there being much competition for sound quality until you go way up-market. The only weakness I can see is if your gear needs PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWER to drive, the F2 may not be the right fit. But I don't own any extremely hard to drive high resistance headphones. I need to refurb my k240 Sextett and see how it sounds on the F2.


 

 And when your gear needs an itty-bitty living space, the Fulla series is a great choice.


----------



## M Paul

Posted this on Jason's but thought I would ask here also:

Noob question here:
Fulla II, usb,
what signal is the unit pulling from my laptop MacBook while playing iTunes or a CD in the laptop? Is it analog or digital?

I did have a few fals starts with the unit but after boiling s bowl of pasta I came back and tried again: power usb, then signal usb, then variable pre out, then opened the system preffs. Recognized the F2 instantly. I did plug and replug the cables a few times. Ok, admission of guilt I did plug the aux cable from my little Yamaha into the minni plug in the front of the unit first... 100% Googan

I am a 2ch guy just pationantly waiting for the Frea and vadar to be released. I bought the F2 unit to play with and have a little skin, I was going to type schitt, in the game.

Thanx


----------



## Zensown

yes- no luck though- is there another way


----------



## Zensown

xero1 said:


> Are you using a Lightning CCK adapter?


 

 Yes- doesn't work.  Works great with laptop though- and as an amp for iPhone when plugged into the front


----------



## bigro

m paul said:


> Posted this on Jason's but thought I would ask here also:
> 
> Noob question here:
> Fulla II, usb,
> ...


 
 The Signal Is Digital from USB.The Fulla 2 is a Digital to analog Converter (DAC) and headphone amp combo. Also USB is a Digital only Bus
  
 WHen you set the F2 up in windoze Ideally you would set the volume to Max on your PC (for the I'm Fulla Schiit control) then use the fulla 2 to control your volume. And also change the settings to accept 24/96k as it will default to 16/44.1


----------



## Jacobh

zensown said:


> Yes- doesn't work.  Works great with laptop though- and as an amp for iPhone when plugged into the front


 
  
 Did you try plugging in power to the Fulla 2 *before *connecting it to the iPhone?  
  
 According to a Schiit representative:
  


> "One note: plugging in the auxiliary power after you have it running is totally safe, but it won't change the reporting to the computer or phone. That is, your computer or phone will still think it's a 500mA device. Again, this won't hurt anything, but if you want the benefits of 0mA reporting (like for iDevices), connect the power first, then the device."


----------



## Swolern

Im hoping it works with the iphone, that was my plan.


----------



## XERO1

jacobh said:


> Did you try plugging in power to the Fulla 2 *before *connecting it to the iPhone?


 
  
 Also, make sure you are plugging the power cable into the 'power only' input and the iPhone cable into the 'power and data' input.
  
 If none of this works then the Fulla 2 may not work with an iOS device 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​, which would be weird because in the Fulla 2 FAQ it specifically states that it will work with an iOS device.
  
_*"So I can use this with iDevices and Android phones with no powered hub?*_
_Exactly. As long as you have a 5V charger of reasonable quality with a micro USB connector for output. You know, like for charging phones." _


----------



## MonoOno

ultrabadger said:


> Just got my Fulla 2 today. Spent about an hour doing an a/b of the amp portion of the F2 test against my O2/ODAC combo, running both off of the onboard ODAC, and listening on both a AKG k712 and Foster T40RP mk3. Didn't get a chance to listen with my HE400i but I'm prepared to give this preliminary assessment...
> This is probably going to be found to be the best DAC/amp combo for <$200. Maybe $300. If the inputs and outputs meet your needs and you have primarily low resistance headphones to drive, I can't see there being much competition for sound quality until you go way up-market. The only weakness I can see is if your gear needs PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWER to drive, the F2 may not be the right fit. But I don't own any extremely hard to drive high resistance headphones. I need to refurb my k240 Sextett and see how it sounds on the F2.


 
 So how did it compare to the O2/ODAC?


----------



## jrflanne

I got digital noise on my Fulla 1 twice. Once using a cheapo cable. Figured it was a shielding issue so I tossed it in the can and hooked up another one. Worked fine. The second time was when I was using a USB dock. Plugged it directly into the MBP and it worked fine.


----------



## UltraBadger

monoono said:


> So how did it compare to the O2/ODAC?


 
 Indistinguishable to my ears, when just comparing the amp portions of both devices. I know some people have feelings about the AKM AK4490 DAC chip Schiit uses in this and the Modi. But it sounds fine to me. For $100 I don't think you can go wrong unless, as I noted before, you need an input this doesn't have (fiber comes to mind) or have hard to drive high impedance headphones. I will note that the USB ports did not want to accept my Anker cables without some shoving, and there is no off switch, if leaving something on all the time is a thing that bothers you. It gets percievably warm but not WARM. Oh, and there's only 3 M*$&#$F(@)@ing rubber feet on the bottom of the unit so the ass end can wobble a bit.


----------



## bigro

ultrabadger said:


> Indistinguishable to my ears, when just comparing the amp portions of both devices. I know some people have feelings about the AKM AK4490 DAC chip Schiit uses in this and the Modi. But it sounds fine to me. For $100 I don't think you can go wrong unless, as I noted before, you need an input this doesn't have (fiber comes to mind) or have hard to drive high impedance headphones. I will note that the USB ports did not want to accept my Anker cables without some shoving, and there is no off switch, if leaving something on all the time is a thing that bothers you. It gets percievably warm but not WARM. Oh*, and there's only 3 M*$&#$F(@)@ing rubber feet on the bottom of the unit so the ass end can wobble a bit.*


 
 LOL.  I Found  the Trifecta of feet weird but I got used to it.  I had the tight USB Ports too, but it is a solid connection once you get it in there.


----------



## Jammin72

The tight USB connections are simply because the two ports are very close to one another, if you have a cables with larger jack ends they may want to compete for space.


----------



## bigro

jammin72 said:


> The tight USB connections are simply because the two ports are very close to one another, if you have a cables with larger jack ends they may want to compete for space.


 
 It is tight with just one cable. Nothing to do with the distance between the cables. I swapped out a few cables moving it around and its tight with them all..


----------



## XERO1

> Originally Posted by *UltraBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, and there's only 3 M*$&#$F(@)@ing rubber feet on the bottom of the unit so the ass end can wobble a bit.


 
  
 I know, What?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Would it _really_ have broken the bank to have added _*one more*_ rubber foot to the BOM?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​ 
  
 Not a deal-breaker, but still a pretty lame design choice.


----------



## FrivolsListener

xero1 said:


> I know, What?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There are a lot of three-footed Schiit products.  My Gumby is the same way.
  
 Not a deal breaker, but definitely odd.   On the other hand, it won't rock back and forth on an uneven surface -- it'll sit there fine.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

frivolslistener said:


> There are a lot of three-footed Schiit products.  My Gumby is the same way.
> 
> Not a deal breaker, but definitely odd.   On the other hand, it won't rock back and forth on an uneven surface -- it'll sit there fine.


 

 what? my mjolnir 2 def has 4...


----------



## Jammin72

bigro said:


> It is tight with just one cable. Nothing to do with the distance between the cables. I swapped out a few cables moving it around and its tight with them all..


 
  
 Interesting, I guess it's better than loose.
  
 As for the 3 foot configuration, they mentioned that these feet went pretty far into the chassis, perhaps they didn't have as much room in the back given the number of jacks present. Or perhaps it's just a design choice, I'm just winging it here.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

> Originally Posted by *UltraBadger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm curious now.  Can someone post a picture?


----------



## HipHopScribe

sometechnoob said:


> I'm curious now.  Can someone post a picture?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Seems a bit schiity, but considering the size I think it should be okay?
  
 But seriously, it's probably a penny to add another foot.  Oh well.


----------



## HipHopScribe

After some shipping delays (original estimate was this past Saturday), I finally received my Schiit earlier today. I'm hesitant to make any sort of conclusion so soon, I haven't really put it through the paces yet, and there's always the danger of new equipment excitement coloring opinion early on, but I'm very impressed so far, especially at this price point. 
  
 My original intention in buying this was to have an easily transportable solution for travel with my laptop and also to replace my Aune T1 on DAC-only duties at home, running to my M-Stage HPA1. That plan might be changing. Again, early impressions, but I'm immediately noticing more detail, improved bass impact and better separation on my Edition S and especially on my Nighthawks with the Fulla 2 alone compared to the M-Stage + Fulla 2 (or T1 for that matter). I'll need more time and I'll need to see how it handles my HD6XX's when they arrive, but I might stick with the Fulla 2 alone while I save up for an amp upgrade (Jot?). 
  
 One thing is clear, this is a real steal and one of the best deals in this price range


----------



## tjc303

Based on the image, I'd guess it has three feet as to not cover the screw.


----------



## NemoReborn

Do you guys knows if the fulla 2 could drive dt990 250 ohm well ???


----------



## Tunkejazz

I just need a dac for my desktop amp...the question is whether I will notice any difference between the Modi-2 (USB) and the Fulla-2. I can take the latter on trips...Probably I won't notice any difference


----------



## Jammin72

nemoreborn said:


> Do you guys knows if the fulla 2 could drive dt990 250 ohm well ???


 
  
 It could certainly.


----------



## NemoReborn

jammin72 said:


> It could certainly.




Cause it says 40 mw at 300 ohm. !? I dont know if its good or not


----------



## earache

Has anyone confirmed the iPhone/cck does in fact work and sound ok with this?


----------



## Jacobh

Schiit's product FAQ says it works if you use the secondary power port.


----------



## HipHopScribe




----------



## Jammin72

nemoreborn said:


> Cause it says 40 mw at 300 ohm. !? I dont know if its good or not


 
  
  
 Don't get caught up in the idea that more power is the deciding factor in quality.  As long as the amplifier has enough power to deliver the required volume without clipping it's doing it's job power wise.  The Fulla 2 will give you enough clean power on the DT990's to cause permanent hearing damage without clipping or distorting.  The low impedance output of the Fulla 2 combined with the higher impedance of the DT990's mean there is more than enough control for those headphones to sound as the manufacturer intended with headroom left over. It's really hard to look at a spec sheet and know what something is going to sound like but the specs here are well within what you need for the DT990 250.


----------



## JohnBal

hiphopscribe said:


>


 
 How well does the Fulla 2 drive your NightHawks?
  
 It sure looks nice!


----------



## Ancipital

earache said:


> Has anyone confirmed the iPhone/cck does in fact work and sound ok with this?


 
  
 I have two units, neither work with my iPad (9.7 pro, iOS 10.xx, standard Lightning CCK). They both fail in slightly different ways, but neither works with the iPad, even when the Fulla is powered. Both work fine with Windows. There appears to be an issue with some of them.


----------



## Jacobh

ancipital said:


> I have two units, neither work with my iPad (9.7 pro, iOS 10.xx, standard Lightning CCK). They both fail in slightly different ways, but neither works with the iPad, even when the Fulla is powered. Both work fine with Windows. There appears to be an issue with some of them.




That's a bummer as Schiit suggests it should work and it's one of the main reasons I was considering the Fulla 2.


----------



## Ancipital

jacobh said:


> That's a bummer as Schiit suggests it should work and it's one of the main reasons I was considering the Fulla 2.


 
  
 Totally. I'm sure they'll make it good in the end, but I wouldn't pull the trigger right now.


----------



## Saaki

Has anyone tested them with Android phones or tablets?


----------



## Ancipital

saaki said:


> Has anyone tested them with Android phones or tablets?


 
  
 No luck with any of my Android devices, either. I'm guessing I have duff units, though.


----------



## HipHopScribe

johnbal said:


> How well does the Fulla 2 drive your NightHawks?
> 
> It sure looks nice!


 
  
 They make a good combo, the Fulla 2 gives them a little more energy, they sound a bit less laid back than with my M-Stage


----------



## Saaki

ancipital said:


> saaki said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tested them with Android phones or tablets?
> ...


 
  
 Well thats a bit of a bummer... although I was hoping to mostly use it with with my 2012 MacBook Pro, it really would be nice if it could work with my phone as well. I've been wanting an all-in-one DAC/AMP solution for my desk at home and this seems perfect for my JBL LSR305 monitors as well as giving my headphones a bit more power. Is there any way they could fix the iPhone/Android issues via software/firmware updates, or is it most likely a hardware thing?


----------



## rkw

sometechnoob said:


> hiphopscribe said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 Haha, some manufacturers would claim that they carefully evaluated different materials, size and number of feet, and this was the best sounding configuration!


----------



## Jammin72

saaki said:


> Has anyone tested them with Android phones or tablets?


 
  
  
 Works fine with my Galaxy S7E.  Don't even need the power cable plugged in to report no current draw.  Using the OTG adapter that came with the phone.   I did notice a few segments of noise while listening to some 24/192 files from either Poweramp or Foobar but I'm guessing it's internal phone interference.  Once I put it in plane mode, I didn't experience any issues.   Also it was only a couple of spots out of two full performances so no complaints there out of a phone.  It's also working quite well with a Chromebook FWIW.  Been working through some "Stereophile Records to Die For"  HD Tracks to listen to the gear. The increased dynamic range, complexity of the instrumentation, and the ability to listen to spacial cues attacks and delay, make it much easier to do some evaluation vs a compressed rock or pop track.


----------



## Jammin72

rkw said:


> Haha, some manufacturers would claim that they carefully evaluated different materials, size and number of feet, and this was the best sounding configuration!


 
  
  
 "We found that triangles greatly decreased poor third order harmonics and the resulting footprint provides the listener with playback much truer to the actual recording."


----------



## earache

Same here. Wanted something for the desktop to be sourced from iPhone/iPad that was powered. Doesn't look like this is the answer.


----------



## FrivolsListener

ancipital said:


> Totally. I'm sure they'll make it good in the end, but I wouldn't pull the trigger right now.


 
  


earache said:


> Same here. Wanted something for the desktop to be sourced from iPhone/iPad that was powered. Doesn't look like this is the answer.


 
  
 I'll wait as well.  The USB chip is tried-n-true.  I'm hoping this is a firmware goof/fix that can be pushed via their web site.
  
However, no point in speculating until they know something.


----------



## rkw

OTG didn't provide enough power to drive the original Fulla. Could this be the case also for Fulla 2 (for most devices)?


----------



## harpo1

rkw said:


> OTG didn't provide enough power to drive the original Fulla. Could this be the case also for Fulla 2 (for most devices)?


 
 I tried powering the fulla 2 then plugging the OTG cable into my phone but it didn't work.  I have several other usb otg devices and don't have any issues so I'm pretty sure the problem is with the fulla 2.


----------



## AudioBear

I just tried Fulla 2 with my MacBook Pro Touch. It works fine.  Just go to System Preferences> Sound>Output and select "I'm Fulla &%(&"
  
 It also works on the iPhone but you must have an Apple Camera adaptor or equivalent. See:
  
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
  
 I have a FiiO L-19 adaptor (http://www.ebay.com/itm/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Audio-Adapter-Cable-for-FiiO-E17K-E18-Q1-iPhone-5-6S-/381563306483)
  
 The problem is that Apple has protected the USB port on iPhones and iPads in a way that requires a connector with an ID chip in it.
  
 There is a long discussion of alternative adaptors and what this is all about over at the Mojo forum http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post in the 3rd post.  Mojo users have the same problems.
  
 Apple has made it hard for everyone once again.  My first brand new adaptor cable that I bought from the Apple Store was defective and I couldn't get my Mojo to work.  I finally tracked the problem down after much pain and Apple send me a replacement that worked.
  
 The connection can be flakey as well.  Give it 20-30 seconds and if it doesn't work, reboot your I-device.  That should do it if you have a valid cable.  The various vendors who sell alternative USB camera adaptor cables are said to be buying cables from Apple and repacking the essential chip in different wiring and connectors.
  
 PM me if you can't get your Fulla 2 to work with iDevices.  It definitely does work.
  
 Edit: I did have the Fulla connected to a power adaptor.  I suspect it will advise you that this device does not work with your I-device if it isn't plugged in....


----------



## Ancipital

audiobear said:


> The problem is that Apple has protected the USB port on iPhones and iPads in a way that requires a connector with an ID chip in it.
> (SNIP)
> PM me if you can't get your Fulla 2 to work with iDevices.  It definitely does work.


 
  
 No, the problem is hardware faults on some units. Schiit themselves have now confirmed this.


----------



## harpo1

ancipital said:


> No, the problem is hardware faults on some units. Schiit themselves have now confirmed this.


 
 Do you have a link to this confirmation?  Also does this apply to android devices?


----------



## AudioBear

OK, then there are two problems.  It would be very helpful if apple opened up the USB connection like Android systems.  I just wanted to make sure that people didn't get the impression that Fulla 2 is a no-go with I-Devices.


----------



## Ancipital

audiobear said:


> OK, then there are two problems.  It would be very helpful if apple opened up the USB connection like Android systems.  I just wanted to make sure that people didn't get the impression that Fulla 2 is a no-go with I-Devices.


 
  
 It should be fine with both most Android and Apple devices in general when these problems are squashed.


----------



## Jacobh

harpo1 said:


> Do you have a link to this confirmation?  Also does this apply to android devices?


 
  
 I emailed Schiit support to ask if the Fulla 2 supports iOS devices because there seem to be multiple people having issues (without referencing any specific threads). They replied pretty quickly saying it did support iOS devices.  So if they have acknowledged something privately to individuals it sounds like it's either limited to a subset of bad units (that they expect to have to replace) or something they can address quickly via a firmware update.


----------



## AudioBear

Hold it on my last post.  I just tried with no power adaptor and it didn't work.  I plugged the power adaptor back in and it didn't work.  I cannot get it to work with either the Apple Camera Adaptor or the FiiO cable.  Don't know why since it worked fine before.,,,
  
 Sorry for the false alarm.   Maybe Fulla 2 does have a problem with i-Devices.


----------



## FrivolsListener

ancipital said:


> No, the problem is hardware faults on some units. Schiit themselves have now confirmed this.


 
  


harpo1 said:


> Do you have a link to this confirmation?  Also does this apply to android devices?


 
  
 http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2
  
 (Note the freshly updated status).


----------



## Saaki

Did you plug in the power before the iPhone? I read something about needing to plug in the power first or else it won't report in the same way.


----------



## AudioBear

saaki said:


> Did you plug in the power before the iPhone? I read something about needing to plug in the power first or else it won't report in the same way.


 

 Yes I plugged in the power before the iPhone.  I also unplugged and plugged it in again between each test so that it would reset itself to the start-up state (who knows if this is necessary).


----------



## harpo1

frivolslistener said:


> http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2
> 
> (Note the freshly updated status).


 
 Thanks.  It appears some parts fell off during the manufacturing of the device.  I sent them an email.  Hopefully they'll get this all sorting out soon.


----------



## Jammin72

Yikes, I'm giving this as a gift to an iOS only user.  Hope it'll not need a return.


----------



## XERO1

Quote:


harpo1 said:


> Thanks.  It appears some parts fell off during the manufacturing of the device.  I sent them an email.  Hopefully they'll get this all sorting out soon.


 
  
 Why they didn't have a Schiitload of the Fulla 2's QC'ed, ready, and waiting for shipment _*before*_ the announcement was made, I will never understand.  I mean, _*come on*_, guys!


----------



## FrivolsListener

xero1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Why they didn't have a Schiitload of the Fulla 2's QC'ed, ready, and waiting for shipment _*before*_ the announcement was made, I will never understand.  I mean, _*come on*_, guys!


 
  
 They may have worked before they got placed in the washing machine that is many delivery services.


----------



## XERO1

frivolslistener said:


> They may have worked before they got placed in the washing machine that is many delivery services.


 
  
 Maybe that should be part of their QC then.  Put a ready-to-ship product in an _*actual*_ washing machine for 24hrs and see if anything breaks!


----------



## earache

Parts fell off.... wow.


----------



## Jacobh

People make mistakes.  From all accounts they did testing with iOS, so it's possible this issue was introduced after their initial testing.  The most important thing is they acknowledged the issue reasonably quickly for these types of reports and stopped selling the product.  
  
 They could have just continued to sell it as is expecting people who don't use it with an iOS device wouldn't complain and they could send a replacement to anyone who did.  Instead they are containing the problem, being transparent about when it will be fixed and hopefully taking care of anyone who got a bad unit.  That doesn't seem terrible to me and a better response than I've seen from many other companies.


----------



## bigro

There have been bigger recalls of other Products That actually can kill people like brake failures, steering failures and air bags braking people faces and exploding phones and etc etc... It Happens in any and everything that's built en mass.  It sucks but no ones going to get hurt, lets give them a Chance to figure it out.


----------



## mottomotto

I see, this was why I received 'shipping delay' email notification from Schiit.
  
 It's actually better for me to receive a fixed Fulla 2 instead of having to return it for warranty repair.
  
  
 When someone mentions "parts falling off", is it like soldering coming off?


----------



## Ancipital

harpo1 said:


> Do you have a link to this confirmation?  Also does this apply to android devices?


 
  
 Sadly Head-Fi rules forbid posting links to the site where they posted it.


----------



## UltraBadger

Since I haven't seen it noted yet... After banging on the Fulla 2 as my daily driver since Monday, the one _actual _downside I have found (I'm only giving schiit schiit over the three feet thing) is that the F2 picks up RF interference from mobile (GSM) phones where my O2/ODAC does not. It's not the worst I've ever heard, like OMG THERE'S A BEE IN MY HEADPHONES, but it's definitely there. I think the interfering phone needs to be kinda close to the F2. Unfortunately wireless signal is crap at my desk and since I'm testing this as a possible gift I can't fully explore this issue by testing it out at home, but maybe others can.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

ancipital said:


> Sadly Head-Fi rules forbid posting links to the site where they posted it.


 
 Oh, then I know exactly where to go.
  
 Might as well c/p for easy viewing!
  


> *Schiit:*
> 
> Weird, because it definitely does work on iOS and newer Android devices here.
> I hope we're not seeing product variability. I'll point Nick at this thread and we'll bring back the bad ones and see what's happening.
> ...


----------



## bigro

For those Concerned about warranty exchanges and experiences also new Schiit customers. I had an Original Vali that would ring and ring and ring. The Microphonics were pretty bad. After a few emails they decided to do their rapid exchange (I think that's what It's called.) They Shipped a new one to me within an hour off me dropping off the defective one at fedex.  I do not know how they will handle this but they will not hold your hand and coddle you, they walk you through some initial diagnosis, get the info needed and make it right ASAP. and in my experience it is fairly painless.


----------



## AudioBear

I just tried to connect my iPhone to the Fulla 2 using the Apple Camera Adaptor and it worked fine again. I didn't even need to reboot the phone.  Whatever the problem is on my system it comes and goes. The worse kind of problem.
  
 I do notice that it is hard to plug the mini-USB cable into the Fulla 2 and once when Fulla wasn't seen by my MacBook, I pulled it out and plugged it in again and it worked.  I don't know if this is just getting Fulla's attention or making a better contact.
  
 I am not smart enough to figure out the URL or website referred to above.  Would someone PM me the link?  Thanks.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Schiit didn't say much.  Everything you pretty much need to know is copied-pasted in my last quote message above.


----------



## bigro

audiobear said:


> I just tried to connect my iPhone to the Fulla 2 using the Apple Camera Adaptor and it worked fine again. I didn't even need to reboot the phone.  Whatever the problem is on my system it comes and goes. The worse kind of problem.
> 
> I do notice that it is hard to plug the mini-USB cable into the Fulla 2 and once when Fulla wasn't seen by my MacBook, I pulled it out and plugged it in again and it worked.  I don't know if this is just getting Fulla's attention or making a better contact.
> 
> I am not smart enough to figure out the URL or website referred to above.  Would someone PM me the link?  Thanks.


 
 I cannot say for certain, but It is possible this could be a result of the USB ports going into a power saving mode. With USB powered non audio devices  sometimes this happens as well. The act of unplugging and plugging it back in may be waking it up out of power saving mode. My fulla 2 Had tight contacts too. It loosened up after using it a few times.


----------



## asak

> Since I haven't seen it noted yet... After banging on the Fulla 2 as my daily driver since Monday, the one _actual_ downside I have found (I'm only giving schiit schiit over the three feet thing) is that the F2 picks up RF interference from mobile (GSM) phones where my O2/ODAC does not. It's not the worst I've ever heard, like OMG THERE'S A BEE IN MY HEADPHONES, but it's definitely there. I think the interfering phone needs to be kinda close to the F2. Unfortunately wireless signal is crap at my desk and since I'm testing this as a possible gift I can't fully explore this issue by testing it out at home, but maybe others can.


 
 Mine picks up a ton of interference too, so bad its like it can pick up radio stations. This is only occurs at work, for some reason and at home, there's not a problem. Using it with a iPhone. The interesting is the cell signal is much weaker at my work than at home so there maybe some relation there.


----------



## bigro

asak said:


> Mine picks up a ton of interference too, so bad its like it can pick up radio stations. This is only occurs at work, for some reason and at home, there's not a problem. Using it with a iPhone. The interesting is the cell signal is much weaker at my work than at home so there maybe some relation there.


 
  I usually do not listen to anything out of my phone or tablet but I do get weird interference with my Modi 2 Ubers if my phone gets anywhere near it and i get a message or a call. It seems to be related to incoming or outgoing Data or call signals. Are you streaming music through your phone? If you are not streaming music on your phone maybe try putting it in airplane mode and see if the interference goes away?


----------



## bellsystem

Wow, my order literally shipped yesterday (Tuesday), right before they halted shipping of new orders. Here's to hoping that I won't have to send it back.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Does schiit usually pay for return shipping?


----------



## AudioBear

bigro said:


> I cannot say for certain, but It is possible this could be a result of the USB ports going into a power saving mode. With USB powered non audio devices  sometimes this happens as well. The act of unplugging and plugging it back in may be waking it up out of power saving mode. My fulla 2 Had tight contacts too. It loosened up after using it a few times.


 

 Yeah it's getting a little easier to get a mini-usb plug in there.  There is nothing worse than an intermittent problem.  I tried my FiiO L-19 cable with the iPhone and Fulla and got nothing,  The cable worked on Mojo.  I then switched out to the Apple Camera connector which meant I had to change the cable going into Fulla for socket gender compatibility.  Worked fine.  I had a second Apple connector and it work fine on Fulla too.  I then switched back to the FiiO connector and it wouldn't work.  The only difference is one cable and that cable works on another device.
  
 The good news is that I guess my Fulla 2 isn't missing any parts and it works with my iPhone.  The bad news is that I still don't know why it's a little flaky at times. It may be as you say that it has something to do with power saving mode.  I am not getting the this device doesn't work on your iPhone message.  I am also not getting the power warning either because I have the adapter plugged in all the time.  It just may be cables make a difference, possibly in how they make contact.  I've had plenty of bad experiences with the Apple Camera connector.


----------



## bigro

sometechnoob said:


> Does schiit usually pay for return shipping?


 
 It's been a while (over two years probably) since I had an issue with the Vali but I think they did because it was an issue with the product not me just wanting to return it. The reason why I believe they did is I had to a take it to a fedex location to drop it off which is out of the way. There is a UPS pickup at my job and I am lazy and would not go out of my way to fedex if I did not have to. It's not outlined in their website so of course it is at their discretion.


----------



## NemoReborn

jammin72 said:


> Don't get caught up in the idea that more power is the deciding factor in quality.  As long as the amplifier has enough power to deliver the required volume without clipping it's doing it's job power wise.  The Fulla 2 will give you enough clean power on the DT990's to cause permanent hearing damage without clipping or distorting.  The low impedance output of the Fulla 2 combined with the higher impedance of the DT990's mean there is more than enough control for those headphones to sound as the manufacturer intended with headroom left over. It's really hard to look at a spec sheet and know what something is going to sound like but the specs here are well within what you need for the DT990 250.


 
  
  
 would i be winner in any way purchasing the 32 ohm premium version instead of 250ohm premium?


----------



## bellsystem

nemoreborn said:


> would i be winner in any way purchasing the 32 ohm premium version instead of 250ohm premium?


 
 ​
 ​I have Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pros in the 250 ohm version that I plan on using with my Fulla 2 (which just shipped yesterday, so I can't yet tell you how well they work together in practice). But, from a technical perspective, as Jammin72 already said, 250 ohm cans should work just fine with the Fulla 2. I went with the 250s because, at least in the reviews I read online with regard to the 770s, the 250 ohm units supposedly have a more neutral sound compared to the 32s or 80s. No idea if that applies to the 990s or not. In other words, if you want the 250s, get the 250s. They'll do fine with the Fulla 2.


----------



## harpo1

Schiit already contacted me and they will be sending out a replacement as soon as they have the new run available.  They're also sending a return shipping label so yes they are paying return shipping.


----------



## Letmebefrank

The few times I've dealt with schiit customer service it has been nothing but great. I'm sure they will make it right for everyone. My fulla 2 thankfully works 100%, no extra power needed when connected to my gs7 edge. I do get slight interference when my phone is within 2-3 inches of it, but I set it on the other side of my desk and it's a non issue.


----------



## HipHopScribe

Tested my Fulla 2 with my Moto Z Play. Works fine with USB audio player pro (didn't work with poweramp though ), even without separate power, so I guess mine isn't defective? Wasn't really planning to use with my phone anyway, but it's good to know


----------



## Swolern

bellsystem said:


> Wow, my order literally shipped yesterday (Tuesday), right before they halted shipping of new orders. Here's to hoping that I won't have to send it back.


 
 Same here, shipped yesterday and stated to receive on Sat. Fingers crossed for no iphone issues as this will be my travel unit.


----------



## XERO1

Hey guys.
  
 Going forward, I would like to keep a list of phones and Android-based DAPs that can power the Fulla 2 directly (without the need for a battery or charger) on the first post of this thread.
  
 Please post if you have positive results with your phone and/or DAP on this thread and I'll add it to the list.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Yep, if you have problems with iOS or newer Android phones (ones that launched with M or N), contact us and we'll get you taken care of. Sorry I didn't post this before, I've been ill all day.


----------



## Letmebefrank

jason stoddard said:


> Yep, if you have problems with iOS or newer Android phones (ones that launched with M or N), contact us and we'll get you taken care of. Sorry I didn't post this before, I've been ill all day.


 
  
 Thanks Jason, I love my Fulla 2 and I know everyone else will when these issues get ironed out. Thanks for making great gear at affordable prices. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Swolern

jason stoddard said:


> Yep, if you have problems with iOS or newer Android phones (ones that launched with M or N), contact us and we'll get you taken care of. Sorry I didn't post this before, I've been ill all day.


 Great CS makes me more confident in my purchase. :thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## Jammin72

nemoreborn said:


> would i be winner in any way purchasing the 32 ohm premium version instead of 250ohm premium?


 
  
 Only if you would like to run directly out of more traditional portable sources without any external amplifier.
  
 This is a good breakdown of the three:
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comparison-beyerdynamic-dt-880-32-ohm-dt-880-250-ohm-and-dt-880-600-ohm-headphones-page-2
  
  
 Remember that the Schiit Fulla 2 has less than an ohm impedance so the damping factor is going to be excellent on the 250's.  
  
 Personally depending on your use I'd stick with the 250... Can be used with more traditional phone and DAP outputs well at lower volumes, and be run better with desktop gear. Makes it more likely that they'll get used.  The 600 Ohm gets rave reviews but I'd e-Mail Schiit on that one because I'm not sure what the voltage situation is with this device. 
  
 



> So is this gonna sound great with my headphones?
> For most headphones, yes. There are some headphones out there that are very hard to drive, or insanely sensitive. If you want a definitive answer, send an email to tech@schiit.com.


----------



## ddferrari

bartsimpson1976 said:


> probabaly getting one soon although USB-C sockets would be a bit more appropriate than continuing outdated MicroUSB connections.


 
 That sounds really elitist... I don't think regular USB connections are "outdated" just yet. USB-C has been out for what, 2 years at most? Odds are that the vast majority of buyers are still on regular USB at this point. As Schiit's website states:
  
 "Yeah, we know Apple and some other doods are going full-nuts on USB-C. One word: adapters."


----------



## Swolern

Anyone suggest a good battery for the fulla 2 on the go? 
  
 This one is on sale for $29 after discount code. https://www.amazon.com/20000mAh-Portable-Charger-Lightning-Outputs/dp/B01IN9DGBO/ref=sr_1_1?tag=slickdeals09-20&ascsubtag=7f90a458c29311e6a86c4e4a06c856cb0INT&ie=UTF8&qid=1479875013&sr=8-1&sdsrc=staff&keywords=portable+charger


----------



## Letmebefrank

swolern said:


> Anyone suggest a good battery for the fulla 2 on the go?
> 
> This one is on sale for $29 after discount code. https://www.amazon.com/20000mAh-Portable-Charger-Lightning-Outputs/dp/B01IN9DGBO/ref=sr_1_1?tag=slickdeals09-20&ascsubtag=7f90a458c29311e6a86c4e4a06c856cb0INT&ie=UTF8&qid=1479875013&sr=8-1&sdsrc=staff&keywords=portable+charger


 
   
  
  
*This one is great*, and its basically the same footprint of the Fulla 2, and I've had nothing but great experiences with Anker products. Here's a pic of it stacked with my Fulla 2:


----------



## Swolern

Perfect size indeed! Thanks.


----------



## mks100

Does the Fulla 2 have the ability to work with Android devices without being powered separately?  Mine will work with UAPP only if I have the Fulla 2 is powered separately.  Otherwise I get a USB power error.  Apologies if this has been answered previously.  Thank you.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

mks100 said:


> Does the Fulla 2 have the ability to work with Android devices without being powered separately?  Mine will work with UAPP only if I have the Fulla 2 is powered separately.  Otherwise I get a USB power error.  Apologies if this has been answered previously.  Thank you.




Generally USB power through otg is dependent upon what phone you have. A lot of Samsung Devices are willing to output a good amount of power, but others like HTC don't work unless you have external power.

Not sure how much power the Fulla 2 pulls, but my Dacports are damn power hungry and I had to do some experimenting to get them to work on my phone.


----------



## Jammin72

sometechnoob said:


> Generally USB power through otg is dependent upon what phone you have. A lot of Samsung Devices are willing to output a good amount of power, but others like HTC don't work unless you have external power.
> 
> Not sure how much power the Fulla 2 pulls, but my Dacports are damn power hungry and I had to do some experimenting to get them to work on my phone.


 
  
  


mks100 said:


> Does the Fulla 2 have the ability to work with Android devices without being powered separately?  Mine will work with UAPP only if I have the Fulla 2 is powered separately.  Otherwise I get a USB power error.  Apologies if this has been answered previously.  Thank you.


 
  
  
 Most manufacturers shy away from suggesting full Android support on their products because of the fact that there is little standardization in either hardware or software.  It's a case by case method. The handset database has yet to be built for this particular device. I can say that my Galaxy S7 Edge has worked without being powered separately on all applications that I've tried.  Poweramp, Tidal, Google Play Music, and Foobar. I'm using the OTG adapter that came with the phone and the USB cable supplied by Schiit FWIW.   This is using an AT&T Variant with a Snapdragon.
  
 Sorry, I haven't tried UAPP.


----------



## mks100

sometechnoob said:


> Generally USB power through otg is dependent upon what phone you have. A lot of Samsung Devices are willing to output a good amount of power, but others like HTC don't work unless you have external power.
> 
> Not sure how much power the Fulla 2 pulls, but my Dacports are damn power hungry and I had to do some experimenting to get them to work on my phone.


 
 Moto X Pure running 6.0.  Just wanted to make sure it's working correctly understanding how temperamental Android can be.  I understand there was a run where Android/iOS Devices were having some issues.  Incidentally, the Fulla 2 is most likely the best "Bang for the Buck" I have heard since the Audio Alchemy DAC in the Box I purchased 20+ years ago. Thank you.


----------



## U-3C

sometechnoob said:


> Generally USB power through otg is dependent upon what phone you have. A lot of Samsung Devices are willing to output a good amount of power, but others like HTC don't work unless you have external power.
> 
> Not sure how much power the Fulla 2 pulls, but my Dacports are damn power hungry and I had to do some experimenting to get them to work on my phone.




Indeed, however I've also been warned by some because Samsung might be too liberal with their power limitations, as one person mentioned his old Samsung phone's USB fried out often continuous use with a DAC/Amp.


----------



## harpo1

My replacement is on the way so it looks like they got the kinks worked out.


----------



## Jacobh

You can order again as well


----------



## XERO1

mks100 said:


> Moto X Pure running 6.0.  Just wanted to make sure it's working correctly understanding how temperamental Android can be.  I understand there was a run where Android/iOS Devices were having some issues.  Incidentally, the Fulla 2 is most likely the best "Bang for the Buck" I have heard since the Audio Alchemy DAC in the Box I purchased 20+ years ago. Thank you.


 

 ​Is your Moto X Pure able to power the Fulla 2 directly?


----------



## Alta_tom

My Fulla 2 was shipped on Monday and arrived yesterday.  It works with my HTC One M8 but the connection is VERY tricky.
  
 I am running Android M and the Neutron music player.
  
 Here is the method that has given me success:
  
 Open Neutron
 Confirm the menu choice "automatically connect to device"
 Confirm in the Audio Hardware tab that the USB driver radio button has been selected
 Plug the phone into the DAC with an OTG cable
 Neutron will then crash
 Restart Neutron and follow the prompts that you want to connect to a USB device
 THEN power the FULLA with the power port
 MUSIC!!!
  
 I have been using the phone with a Modi 2 Uber with no issues, outputting to an Asgard.
  
 The Fulla provides similar quality with my AT 900A cans, with a much smaller footprint.
  
 So much so that I will be selling the Modi/Asgard to fund a Saga.
  
 Great product, great company.


----------



## mks100

xero1 said:


> ​Is your Moto X Pure able to power the Fulla 2 directly?


 
 Unfortunately no.


----------



## Letmebefrank

alta_tom said:


> My Fulla 2 was shipped on Monday and arrived yesterday.  It works with my HTC One M8 but the connection is VERY tricky.
> 
> I am running Android M and the Neutron music player.
> 
> ...




I like neutron also but for a usb dac I only use USB audio player pro, works like a champ every time.


----------



## oryan_dunn

So do certain phones require you to use a specific app for USB DAC output?  I've got an HTC 10, and I seemed to be able to use my Sound Blaster E1 via my OTG cable with any app, just like I would with the headphone output.


----------



## harpo1

oryan_dunn said:


> So do certain phones require you to use a specific app for USB DAC output?  I've got an HTC 10, and I seemed to be able to use my Sound Blaster E1 via my OTG cable with any app, just like I would with the headphone output.


 
 If you want your phone to output bit perfect you need an app with its own driver like USB Audio Player Pro.  Otherwise android will up sample everything.


----------



## oryan_dunn

harpo1 said:


> If you want your phone to output bit perfect you need an app with its own driver like USB Audio Player Pro.  Otherwise android will up sample everything.


 

 ​Reading some of the developer docs, I'm not convinced it isn't bit perfect now.  Perhaps it was in the past.  It sounded fine out of my HTC 10.  Either way, the F2 is a DS DAC, so it likely doesn't matter (esp when I'm usually listening to Spotify...)
  
 https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb.html


----------



## harpo1

oryan_dunn said:


> ​Reading some of the developer docs, I'm not convinced it isn't bit perfect now.  Perhaps it was in the past.  It sounded fine out of my HTC 10.  Either way, the F2 is a DS DAC, so it likely doesn't matter (esp when I'm usually listening to Spotify...)
> 
> https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb.html


 
 It's not.  Android upsamples everything to 192.  Verified with my mojo.  I'm running android 6.0.1 on my phone.  That's why USB Audio Player Pro is so popular.


----------



## XERO1

harpo1 said:


> It's not.  Android upsamples everything to 192.  Verified with my mojo.  I'm running android 6.0.1 on my phone.  That's why USB Audio Player Pro is so popular.


 

 ​That can't be right. 
  
 If it was, that would mean that only DACs that can decode 192/24 would be able to handle the digital out of an Android phone!


----------



## oryan_dunn

harpo1 said:


> It's not.  Android upsamples everything to 192.  Verified with my mojo.  I'm running android 6.0.1 on my phone.  That's why USB Audio Player Pro is so popular.


 

 ​My SB E1 only goes up to 24bit/48kHz, and it works perfectly fine with my HTC 10.


----------



## synapse09

Looks to be something I'd want for work. As there doesn't seem to be any sort of input select, I'm assuming it's input priority? Anyone know the priority of inputs?


----------



## Rawjunk

I wonder if these problems will be sorted out before european dealers get hold of them. Seems like a nice little unit for Philips Fidelio X2's and active monitors.


----------



## Letmebefrank

synapse09 said:


> Looks to be something I'd want for work. As there doesn't seem to be any sort of input select, I'm assuming it's input priority? Anyone know the priority of inputs?




Analog takes priority over digital.


----------



## Ancipital

rawjunk said:


> I wonder if these problems will be sorted out before european dealers get hold of them. Seems like a nice little unit for Philips Fidelio X2's and active monitors.


 
  
 I would have thought so. Schiit were quoting the 19th of December for production models that were sorted and happy, so by the time they arrive at the European dealers, it should be fine. Hell, I'm sure that Schiit themselves won't ship any more broken ones, barring the odd exceptional one slipping through, which always happens with mass manufacturing.. even Apple ship duds!
  
 (That said, if your active monitors also have balanced in, aren't you tempted to just hang them off a Jotenheim and Mimby combo? That's a killer headamp and DAC, and a nice preamp for your speakers.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  


harpo1 said:


> It's not.  Android upsamples everything to 192.  Verified with my mojo.  I'm running android 6.0.1 on my phone.  That's why USB Audio Player Pro is so popular.


 
  
 Android upsamples to 48KHz as standard. You've probably been messing with your player, making it upsample higher.


----------



## ld100

My order has not been shipped and it seems that there is some issue. I can't find any info on what is going on. Do we know why Fulla 2 is not shipping?


----------



## Ancipital

ld100 said:


> My order has not been shipped and it seems that there is some issue. I can't find any info on what is going on. Do we know why Fulla 2 is not shipping?


 
  
 Yes we do. Did you consider reading some of the posts above yours?


----------



## harpo1

ancipital said:


> I would have thought so. Schiit were quoting the 19th of December for production models that were sorted and happy, so by the time they arrive at the European dealers, it should be fine. Hell, I'm sure that Schiit themselves won't ship any more broken ones, barring the odd exceptional one slipping through, which always happens with mass manufacturing.. even Apple ship duds!
> 
> (That said, if your active monitors also have balanced in, aren't you tempted to just hang them off a Jotenheim and Mimby combo? That's a killer headamp and DAC, and a nice preamp for your speakers..
> 
> ...


 
 You are correct.  I was going off memory which in my case isn't very good.  Plus I was messing with my Roland UA-10 at the same time on my windows computer and it locked in at 192.  Anyway thanks for correcting my misinformation.


----------



## mottomotto

People at Schiit are checking if a part is present and connected in Fulla 2, because some people could not play music using Iphones or Android phones. Schiit found out this part was missing on those devices, and have stopped shipping and started checking all Fulla 2s, and possibly adding this part to units missing them.


----------



## Ancipital

harpo1 said:


> You are correct.  I was going off memory which in my case isn't very good.  Plus I was messing with my Roland UA-10 at the same time on my windows computer and it locked in at 192.  Anyway thanks for correcting my misinformation.


 
  
 Join the club, my memory is terrible too- has been since I was little. When I start going senile, it will take ages to notice. Glad you worked out what was leading you astray, anyway


----------



## bigro

For those Interested Ina  Fulla 2 Vs Magni 2 Uber , Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber Comparison. I posted my thoughts on Jason's Fulla 2 Thread.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/828123/even-more-fulla-schiit-meet-the-2-figure-do-all-desktop/15#post_13093142


----------



## thesebastian

bigro said:


> For those Interested Ina  Fulla 2 Vs Magni 2 Uber , Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber Comparison. I posted my thoughts on Jason's Fulla 2 Thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/828123/even-more-fulla-schiit-meet-the-2-figure-do-all-desktop/15#post_13093142


 

 Thanks for the review!
  
 Yesterday I've ordered some "AKG K701" headphones for 120€ in Amazon. (They will be my first non-regular headphones...I always had 50€~ Sennheiser headphones).
  
 First I will try them directly with the "Modi Multibit" DAC, if I don't like how they sound, I'll invest in one headphone amp...And it should be something like the "Fulla 2" or the "Magni 2 Uber", because I'd still use my active monitors as daily driver.


----------



## HipHopScribe

thesebastian said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> Yesterday I've ordered some "AKG K701" headphones for 120€ in Amazon. (They will be my first non-regular headphones...I always had 50€~ Sennheiser headphones).
> 
> First I will try them directly with the "Modi Multibit" DAC, if I don't like how they sound, I'll invest in one headphone amp...And it should be something like the "Fulla 2" or the "Magni 2 Uber", because I'd still use my active monitors as daily driver.


 
  
 The Modi Multibit is just a DAC, you'll need a headphone amp to use it from the start


----------



## Jammin72

I have replacement units en-Route. This is one of the reasons working with a company that actually makes thier products is a wonderful thing. They can make these exchanges, replace any defective boards, and test non defective for resale. It's less than ideal for them considering at $99 shipping and labor are going to kill but being able to make the adjustments keeps people coming back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawjunk

> Originally Posted by *Ancipital* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (That said, if your active monitors also have balanced in, aren't you tempted to just hang them off a Jotenheim and Mimby combo? That's a killer headamp and DAC, and a nice preamp for your speakers..
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm more interested if Schiit is going to release new dac amp combo between Fulla 2 and Jotunheim. Preferably with volume knob on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I already own Aune X1S, so I basically should just buy a volume controller(Fostex PC-1), but about 70 euros more I could get Fulla 2 and try Aune with my stereo setup. I'm tempted but I'll have to wait for more reviews.


----------



## ld100

ancipital said:


> Yes we do. Did you consider reading some of the posts above yours?




I read hundreds of posts I multiple Schiit threads and did not find clear info on what is going on. If it is not too much point me the info.


----------



## Ancipital

jammin72 said:


> I have replacement units en-Route. This is one of the reasons working with a company that actually makes thier products is a wonderful thing. They can make these exchanges, replace any defective boards, and test non defective for resale. It's less than ideal for them considering at $99 shipping and labor are going to kill but being able to make the adjustments keeps people coming back.


 
  
 Given that I have bought three of their amps, one of their DACs, and two of their... thingies, I think they're still more than ahead with me- even before all the units that I have probably caused third parties to buy. Making good stuff and treating people right goes a long way, your customers do a lot of your marketing for you


----------



## mwb1

I ordered mine on the 12th, got the shipping delay email yesterday on the 14th, and just got my shipping confirmation today.  Not too bad.


----------



## JohnBal

ld100 said:


> I read hundreds of posts I multiple Schiit threads and did not find clear info on what is going on. If it is not too much point me the info.



Go back to page 14 of this thread and read post 204.


----------



## Ancipital

ld100 said:


> I read hundreds of posts I multiple Schiit threads and did not find clear info on what is going on. If it is not too much point me the info.


 
  
 The post directly above your question post (i.e. the last post in the thread when you asked it) has a pretty good indication. Executive summary- hardware fault on some units, some existing units needed to be replaced due to not working on any Android or iOS devices.


----------



## Swolern

I received my Fulla 2. No issues with connecting it to my iPhone 6+ via USB, as long as the unit is powered first. The Fulla 2 cannot take power from devices. Time to order an Anker batt. This is going to be my travel unit and I'm liking it very much so far. :thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

ancipital said:


> Given that I have bought three of their amps, one of their DACs, and two of their... thingies, I think they're still more than ahead with me- even before all the units that I have probably caused third parties to buy. Making good stuff and treating people right goes a long way, your customers do a lot of your marketing for you


 

 Jason is quite correct that as you double your price you quarter your sales; I think the same rule could apply to interest in a given product. The hottest threads are the ones which, given my MJ2 and Bimby, concern products I will never own. Nevertheless, hearing about Joty and Mimby is fascinating, and I think innovating at the low end has a much bigger upside than producing the Yggy 2.


----------



## Ancipital

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Jason is quite correct that as you double your price you quarter your sales; I think the same rule could apply to interest in a given product. The hottest threads are the ones which, given my MJ2 and Bimby, concern products I will never own. Nevertheless, hearing about Joty and Mimby is fascinating, and I think innovating at the low end has a much bigger upside than producing the Yggy 2.


 
  
 While I don't disagree with any of that, I'm struggling to see how it's related. It's all good, however!


----------



## Selbi

Are there any real comparison articles/reviews between the Fiio E10K? Sound quality wise, that is. I know about the different interfaces and buttons, but apart from reading "This thing is amazing for its price!" for BOTH products all over the place, I see no indication which one is better than the other by direct comparison. Both are ultra cheap combined DAC/Amps at under 100€.


----------



## Ancipital

selbi said:


> Are there any real comparison articles/reviews between the Fiio E10K? Sound quality wise, that is. I know about the different interfaces and buttons, but apart from reading "This thing is amazing for its price!" for BOTH products all over the place, I see no indication which one is better than the other by direct comparison. Both are ultra cheap combined DAC/Amps at under 100€.


 
  
 Having heard both, I'd have to say that the Fulla 2 has it beaten hands down. It even makes sense, once you go back and poke at the specs, too. Although they're both just D/S DACs, the E10k is a PCM5102, while the Fulla 2 is a well-implemented design using a 4490, which is one of the better D/S DAC options. The Fulla 2 also outputs more power- for example, the E10K manages 200mW into 32 ohms, whereas the Fulla 2 can manage 360mW into 32 ohms.
  
 The Fulla 2 is also a lot better with high Z cans, doing a surprisingly good job with even HD650s (for such a tiny, inexpensive unit). Using a couple of op-amps per channel clearly does good things. It really is a viable entry-level desktop unit to drive full-sized headphones. Yes, a full-sized mains powered amp will have it beaten, but at a multiple of the price.
  
 The E10k was a very good budget device, but the Fulla 2 is just better engineered all-around (when.. it's not faulty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). It manages to pump out a surprising amount of that max 500mW that it's allowed to draw from USB power as good clean-sounding audio. You're not going to find a meaningful upgrade to it at anywhere near its price. Plus it has a big, smooth knob- and who doesn't love those?
  
 Fiio has been justifiably popular in the "beginner" market for years, as they make cheap no-nonsense stuff that works pretty well. However, for the discriminating purchaser shopping for a "gateway drug" to give a friend or family a taste of "real" audio, or even as a cheap, clean headphone out for your work machine, Fulla 2 can't be beaten for the price.


----------



## Jacobh

selbi said:


> Are there any real comparison articles/reviews between the Fiio E10K? Sound quality wise, that is. I know about the different interfaces and buttons, but apart from reading "This thing is amazing for its price!" for BOTH products all over the place, I see no indication which one is better than the other by direct comparison. Both are ultra cheap combined DAC/Amps at under 100€.




They're both going to sound good, so I'd suggest choosing based on features, appearance, where it's made (if that matters to you).

If you are trying to push 300ohm headphones the Fulla has more power.


----------



## Selbi

I already own the E10K, but due to some problems I've had with it I was playing with the idea of getting another device instead of just a replacement. Schiit gets promoted a lot on these forums, which is why I eventually landed at their website and got interested in the Fulla 2. I just really don't know if it's worth it. My headphones are the Philips Fidelio X2.


----------



## Maddex

Thanks for the comparison to the Fiio, but how does the Fulla 2 stack up against the SMSL M3 sound-wise?
 to me, that'ts the real contender: small desktop amp with secondary USB power - and at least in Europe significantly cheaper than the Fulla (80€ compared to 110€ shipped)


----------



## Ancipital

selbi said:


> I already own the E10K, but due to some problems I've had with it I was playing with the idea of getting another device instead of just a replacement. Schiit gets promoted a lot on these forums, which is why I eventually landed at their website and got interested in the Fulla 2. I just really don't know if it's worth it. My headphones are the Philips Fidelio X2.


 
  
 I think it's really a question of budgets. If you don't want to pay for a full-fat desktop setup, I think this is the best thing currently available at the price point, by quite a healthy margin. It's really not worth farting about with all the weird budget Chi-fi that pops up on Massdrop, asking "what about this one?"- as in that price bracket, there's nothing to touch it. Schiit are such smartarses sometimes.
  
 (It also gives you a pretty interesting upgrade path- you could grab a Vali 2 with an 6CG7EH later, and plug it into the fixed DAC output, for a change of flavour, too- which would be hilariously cool and sound oddly good.)


----------



## Jammin72

selbi said:


> I already own the E10K, but due to some problems I've had with it I was playing with the idea of getting another device instead of just a replacement. Schiit gets promoted a lot on these forums, which is why I eventually landed at their website and got interested in the Fulla 2. I just really don't know if it's worth it. My headphones are the Philips Fidelio X2.


 
  
  
 Schiit gives you 15 days to decide for yourself...  At this price-point it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## Selbi

jammin72 said:


> Schiit gives you 15 days to decide for yourself...  At this price-point it's worth giving it a try.


 
 That would be amazing if I weren't living in Europe, so shipping costs will still be there even with return. So I wanted to be dead-sure before buying it.


----------



## Maddex

ancipital said:


> I think it's really a question of budgets. If you don't want to pay for a full-fat desktop setup, I think this is the best thing currently available at the price point, by quite a healthy margin. It's really not worth farting about with all the weird budget Chi-fi that pops up on Massdrop, asking "what about this one?"- as in that price bracket, there's nothing to touch it. Schiit are such smartarses sometimes.
> 
> (It also gives you a pretty interesting upgrade path- you could grab a Vali 2 with an 6CG7EH later, and plug it into the fixed DAC output, for a change of flavour, too- which would be hilariously cool and sound oddly good.)


 
  
 this is exactly where I'd like to hear from someone who has both the new Fulla as well as the SMSL M3
 I wouldn't throw that one in the "budget Chi-fi" pool, as it is reportedly superior to the Fiio E10K
 and has a line out as well, so you could update to a better amp in the future as well
  
 what is more, from what I'v read, the Fulla's sound signature seems to be pretty bright - that's not necessarely the best combination for all headphones (I'm looking for something to drive DT990 - which are already bright in itself)


----------



## Jammin72

selbi said:


> That would be amazing if I weren't living in Europe, so shipping costs will still be there even with return. So I wanted to be dead-sure before buying it.


 
  
  
 Ahhh!  I sometimes forget how international this site happens to be.  
  
 "Worth it"  Is such a subjective term that it's hard to quantify for someone else even if you had made direct comparisons. Anyone claiming "night and day" differences on this site is using quite a bit of hyperbole to describe what they're hearing. Noticeable and discernible would be terms much better served. Getting the DAC/Amp section out of your Laptop/Desktop/Phone will increase definition, clarity, and imaging for certain during critical listening sessions.  With the X2's the 30 ohm impedance means that most sources will allow the headphones to get loud enough but with the very low output impedance of the Fulla 2 you'll have a really nice damping factor which relates to the control of the drivers.  The Fulla 2 does a little bit of everything without a lot of muss and fuss, I think it's a great device with a small footprint and a great way to get more out of your headphones without spending a ton of cash.


----------



## Ancipital

maddex said:


> this is exactly where I'd like to hear from someone who has both the new Fulla as well as the SMSL M3
> I wouldn't throw that one in the "budget Chi-fi" pool, as it is reportedly superior to the Fiio E10K
> and has a line out as well, so you could update to a better amp in the future as well
> 
> what is more, from what I'v read, the Fulla's sound signature seems to be pretty bright - that's not necessarely the best combination for all headphones (I'm looking for something to drive DT990 - which are already bright in itself)


 

 I wouldn't call it overly bright- it's solid state, and not too rolled off, so to an extent, what you see is what you get. However, you're right, excessively bright headphones may not be a good time out of it. I know that when I plugged my HD800 in, out of morbid curiosity, I got the sort of "facetweeter" experience that I expected. Not pleasant, at all!
  
 I think you're going to be hard pushed to find something that sounds great with DT990, especially in the super-budget solid state segment like that. I'm sorry if that's an awkward answer, but I'd rather be honest than cause someone to waste their time/money where possible*. You might be able to find something rolled-off sounding that is tolerable, or something with on-board EQ that you can tweak, but it's going to be a pretty ghetto solution to the problem.
  
 Are you playing from a computer? Could you try a spot of EQ from the player end, maybe?
  
  
  
 * Apologies to the mods if this is against Head-Fi rules.


----------



## Swolern

maddex said:


> this is exactly where I'd like to hear from someone who has both the new Fulla as well as the SMSL M3
> I wouldn't throw that one in the "budget Chi-fi" pool, as it is reportedly superior to the Fiio E10K
> and has a line out as well, so you could update to a better amp in the future as well
> 
> what is more, from what I'v read, the Fulla's sound signature seems to be pretty bright - that's not necessarely the best combination for all headphones (I'm looking for something to drive DT990 - which are already bright in itself)


I'm listening to the Fulla 2 with a DT880 32ohm right now and the sound is sublime, but the 880 is slightly more of a neutral sound signature compared to the 990.


----------



## Selbi

jammin72 said:


> With the X2's the 30 ohm impedance means that most sources will allow the headphones to get loud enough but with the very low output impedance of the Fulla 2 you'll have a really nice damping factor which relates to the control of the drivers.


 
  
 Volume isn't much of an issue to me, not at last because of the low impedance. My main concern is that my on-board sound isn't pushing the 200€ I paid for my X2 out there enough. Does that sound silly? Probably.
  
 It was a damn hefty price jump for me, as my previous headphones cost me 50€. Now the natural answer would probably be to go for a DAC/Amp at least the same price as my X2, but that simply isn't allowed by my budget.
  
 That's why I landed at the Fiio E10K and eventually now the Schiit Fulla 2. I just know too little about the subject to say if I'm going the right direction.


----------



## Jammin72

selbi said:


> Volume isn't much of an issue to me, not at last because of the low impedance. My main concern is that my on-board sound isn't pushing the 200€ I paid for my X2 out there enough. Does that sound silly? Probably.
> 
> It was a damn hefty price jump for me, as my previous headphones cost me 50€. Now the natural answer would probably be to go for a DAC/Amp at least the same price as my X2, but that simply isn't allowed by my budget.
> 
> That's why I landed at the Fiio E10K and eventually now the Schiit Fulla 2. I just know too little about the subject to say if I'm going the right direction.


 
  
  
 Doesn't sound silly at all. The Fulla 2 is a great direction to start listening to finer details in the music and especially focusing on imaging characteristics of your source material. Sometimes it's hard to describe what the differences are at all or what people are hearing here that makes them do little happy dances.  Just this past week I tried playing different things on different setups for my Fiancee and she just kept shaking her head and not getting it.  She just wanted to hear the rhythm, the melody, and the lyrics. The subtleties that are discussed here weren't even really on her radar. The thing that finally got her to understand what I was talking about in regards to imaging were some of the binaural demonstrations that are available on Youtube with the Fulla 2 and the HD 580s.  When she heard scissors moving around her head in all three axes, especially the vertical, the light finally went on.  Then we could move to imaging on stereo speakers.  "How did they do that?  Why doesn't everything do that?"  Now she knows I'm not nuts.
  
 I think that for the investment $$ it's worth giving the Fulla 2 a shot.  Even if you can't utilize the 15 day trial, this product line has enough of a following that if this doesn't make sense for you or you feel like you need "more" somehow it will be easy enough to sell on the secondary market.


----------



## lixoke

Does this just run off USB power, or does it use a power adapter? Also, does it accept 3.5mm?


----------



## Ancipital

lixoke said:


> Does this just run off USB power, or does it use a power adapter? Also, does it accept 3.5mm?


 
  
 Both. It can draw power from the host that is supplying the signal, but it also has a second micro-USB connector for power, which will prevent it from drawing power from the host.
  
 You can find answers to questions like these on the product page. There's a good "FAQ" tab.


----------



## Jammin72

lixoke said:


> Does this just run off USB power, or does it use a power adapter? Also, does it accept 3.5mm?


 
  
  
 It accepts 3.5mm analog input.  The headphone jack is 1/4".


----------



## M Paul

So, seeing as this is the Fulla 2 Impressions thread I thought I would sit down and add mine. Let me start with how I hate all that lifting the vail crap. The next time I hear someone use the term I will be climbing my way through the internets, pulling their vail back down, tying their hands behind their back with the shabby thing, then hoisting them on their own petard, whatever a petard is… One more note, I am functionally illiterate so can the comments about my grammar and spelling; this is head-fi not high grammar.
  
 The good, the bad, and the ugly, but not necesessarily in that order. 
  
 Lets start with the ugly. when I made it home from the shop I could not get my 4G 2.26 core 2 duo 10.6.8 macbook to recognize the unit. I saw the fulla schiit flicker in the output pane of the sound preferences window a few times. I took a break to cook up dinner came back and tried it again first plugging in my iphone charger to the correct usb port, then the usb to my macbook, then the variable output plug to the back of my Yamaha MCR-232BL Micro Component System. As soon as I opened the sound window in my back the fulla schiit was ready for action!
  
 The bad, but not in this order. The next day after playing with my new schiit until my laptop battery was wiped clean it would not work at all. A light tapping on the top of the unit it would show up again in the output pane of the sound preferences window but for less then a second. I will be mailing it back for repair as soon as I get return authorization.
  
 The good, or how I saved the best for last but not without a fat paragraphical prelude or two. I was that kid at 13 who opened up his speaker cabinets and formed blocks out of white foam, wrapped them with pajama flannel and glued them in the cabinet, then I brushed thinned Elmers glue on the driver cones, all this to make the POSs sound better. At 15 I took a soldering iron to the plastic head of my fathers cheap all in one changer and morfed in a MM cartridge: bliss, but only after learning about preamps! Two weeks later I fabricated a low mass tonearm from balsa wood. I was that kid. Fast forward about 35 years and Im looking for a new end game 2CH setup and about the same time I come across Shiit Audio and then Head-Fi.
 Confession: I am a two channel guy although I do have a 25 year old pair of Sienhousers around here somewhere that an ex girlfriends cat sucked off the rubber ear pads. I decided to get the Fulla 2 just for kicks and to play with a piece of schiit in my hands as it were. I'm waiting for the Vader. I'm waiting for the Freya. I'm really just a rock-nroll, concert level, two channel, think Zu speaker, kind of guy. I've never owned a DAC.
  
 Where was I? Oh ya, the good: Fulla 2, a belly full of pasta, and an ear full of bliss. God I hate the word Bliss too. I sit down about three feet from my little Yamaha micro system speakers, the Yamaha YST-SW012 8-Inch Front-Firing Active Subwoofer at my feet; think near field if I am using the phrase properly. First I played some Chvrches off a cd in my laptop because it was on the top of the stack. Nice. Then off of itunes I have this live orchestral recording from the Avalon soundtrack of the Warsaw phil with the full chorus. It rocked! I actually got lost in the recording and had shivers a couple of times. I was so lost I didn't recognize when the selection ended it the next began. It actually went into another album from the same composer, Kenji Kawi, and I didn't come back to earth until I realized that the ????? used in the recording, a traditional Japanes marching instrument that has ??? little brass bells, and I realized I was hearing each individual bell as they shimmered together. I just smiled. Near the end if this album is a jazz standerd-ish sung by a lady. Lets just say with the the Fulla 2 I could distinctly hear the wetness of the women's lips and tongue as she opened her mouth to began each phrase…
  
 I hope this adds something to the dialog rather then wasting bandwidth about three feet and other nonsense.


----------



## Triggaaar

selbi said:


> That would be amazing if I weren't living in Europe, so shipping costs will still be there even with return. So I wanted to be dead-sure before buying it.


 

 They have a place in England, where are you?


----------



## Ancipital

triggaaar said:


> They have a place in England, where are you?


 
  
 "They" don't. There's a UK dealer who sometimes call themselves "Schiit Europe" rather confusingly- though they're quite patchy and slow at getting stock of some items. It might be worth giving them a call to ask if/when they're getting Fulla 2 (they don't always respond to email very reliably). Might be worth a shot.


----------



## XERO1

I'm having a strange problem with my Fulla 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Whenever I pull out the headphone cable from it (or plug it back in) while playing a YouTube video on my PC, it will cause both the audio and the video playback to stutter for a couple seconds before it resumes playing normally.
  
 And when using iTunes, either inserting or removing the headphone cable causes the song to pause.  And doing this a few times in a row made my iTunes crash.
  
 As far as I can tell, it shouldn't be doing this.  I could understand if I was removing the USB cable, but this is happening with the headphone cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Triggaaar

ancipital said:


> "They" don't. There's a UK dealer who sometimes call themselves "Schiit Europe" rather confusingly


 
   
They are the authorised dealer and call themselves Schiit Europe with permission from Schiit - not sure why that's so confusing?


----------



## TheVortex

Has anyone tried it with a PS4?


----------



## Selbi

triggaaar said:


> They have a place in England, where are you?


 
 Germany. According to that page though, not only is the Fulla 2 out of stock, it also costs 110 British Pounds. Now, I'm not an expert in economy and don't know if Brexit really ruined everything, but I do believe 110 BP is still roughly 130 Euros. It'd be way more lucrative to just ship from America at that price point.


----------



## Triggaaar

selbi said:


> Germany. According to that page though, not only is the Fulla 2 out of stock, it also costs 110 British Pounds. Now, I'm not an expert in economy and don't know if Brexit really ruined everything, but I do believe 110 BP is still roughly 130 Euros. It'd be way more lucrative to just ship from America at that price point.


 
 Depends on the import duty you'd pay if ordering from the US. You're looking at $99 + $44 post, plus tax.
  
 As you say though, it's out of stock in Europe, so if you're in a hurry, US it is.


----------



## Ancipital

selbi said:


> Germany. According to that page though, not only is the Fulla 2 out of stock, it also costs 110 British Pounds. Now, I'm not an expert in economy and don't know if Brexit really ruined everything, but I do believe 110 BP is still roughly 130 Euros. It'd be way more lucrative to just ship from America at that price point.


 
  
 There is also a dealer that covers mainland Europe, who while equally out of stock right now, may be a better bet:
  
 http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/producten/schiit-fulla-2-dac-headphone-amp.html
  
 They also gouge a bit less on price.


----------



## Triggaaar

ancipital said:


> There is also a dealer that covers mainland Europe, who while equally out of stock right now, may be a better bet:
> 
> http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/producten/schiit-fulla-2-dac-headphone-amp.html
> 
> They also gouge a bit less on price.


 

 Perfect for Germany. But what the heck - UK isn't listed in delivery option!
  
 I'm not happy about that.


----------



## Ancipital

triggaaar said:


> Perfect for Germany. But what the heck - UK isn't listed in delivery option!
> 
> I'm not happy about that.


 
  
 No, they are the mainland Europe dealer. In the UK, we're stuck with flaky, expensive Electromod. There's an agreement to divide up the territory. It sucks a bit, sorry. If you actually want a Fulla 2, you're probably best off getting it direct from Schiit US.


----------



## Triggaaar

ancipital said:


> There's an agreement to divide up the territory. It sucks a bit, sorry.


 
 I disagree. That sucks a lot.
  
 I'm looking at the Vali2, Jot and Multibit. I don't want to get treated unfairly though, so maybe I'll just go Audio-GD instead.


----------



## Selbi

ancipital said:


> There is also a dealer that covers mainland Europe, who while equally out of stock right now, may be a better bet:
> 
> http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/producten/schiit-fulla-2-dac-headphone-amp.html
> 
> They also gouge a bit less on price.




Whoa, and shipping costs (if they're universal) are just 5€! I mean, Netherlands and Germany are neighbors, but we're still crossing borders. So that's cool.

I'll keep an eye out for them to get new stock again.


----------



## Ancipital

triggaaar said:


> I disagree. That sucks a lot.
> 
> I'm looking at the Vali2, Jot and Multibit. I don't want to get treated unfairly though, so maybe I'll just go Audio-GD instead.


 
  
 Yeah, I don't like it much, either. I am considering a Gumby- if I do pull the trigger on one, I will probably get it from the European dealer, for delivery to my sister in law (assuming she's willing to put up with my silliness), and get her to ship it on to the UK. Extra courier and currency exchange fees will be as nothing compared to the crazy gouging from the UK dealer.
  
 (By the way, the Vali 2 and Jot are both excellent amps, it'd be a shame to miss out..)


----------



## Triggaaar

> Extra courier and currency exchange fees will be as nothing compared to the crazy gouging from the UK dealer.


 
  
 It's Schiit that make the rules, I blame them. Sounds like they're Schiit.


----------



## Ancipital

triggaaar said:


> It's Schiit that make the rules, I blame them. Sounds like they're Schiit.


 
  
 I don't think so. They don't set the prices of their UK dealer, or ban them from accurately fulfilling orders, making decent web sites, or reliably answering emails. Actually, Schiit's own customer service is badass, when you deal directly with them, too- they're good people. It's a shame they're being so poorly represented here.


----------



## Triggaaar

ancipital said:


> I don't think so. They don't set the prices of their UK dealer, or ban them from accurately fulfilling orders, making decent web sites, or reliably answering emails. Actually, Schiit's own customer service is badass, when you deal directly with them, too- they're good people. It's a shame they're being so poorly represented here.


 
 So who tells Schiit-Europe that they can't post to the UK? I imagine that would be Schiit.


----------



## Ancipital

triggaaar said:


> So who tells Schiit-Europe that they can't post to the UK? I imagine that would be Schiit.


 
  
 It was probably an agreement negotiated between them and the dealers, I suppose. Frankly, only the UK dealer has anything to lose out of the arrangement being relaxed, though- it's probably no longer in Schiit's interests, and certainly isn't in the interests of the European dealer. You, I and various other UKnians would be all over the Euro dealer, but I don't see many mainland Europeans being interested in the UK dealer


----------



## Triggaaar

ancipital said:


> It was probably an agreement negotiated between them and the dealers, I suppose.


 
 Which means it's Schiit. They, presumably, have agreed with the UK dealer that they won't let others send products to the UK, so that the UK dealer can try and rip us off. Schiit didn't have to agree that. That's not cool.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

ancipital said:


> I know that when I plugged my HD800 in


 
 And you claim to live in mid-fi purgatory...


----------



## harpo1

Happy to report my replacement works great with my OnePlus One android phone without external power.


----------



## Swolern

xero1 said:


> I'm having a strange problem with my Fulla 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Removing a headphone cable causes audio playback to pause by default on iphone. Not sure about the crashing issue, as i dont use itunes for music. I use Spotify & Tidal with no issues.


----------



## XERO1

swolern said:


> Removing a headphone cable causes audio playback to pause by default on iphone. Not sure about the crashing issue, as i dont use itunes for music. I use Spotify & Tidal with no issues.


 

 ​I'm having the issue with my PC.  I don't have a CCK yet so I haven't been able to try it with my iPhone.
  
 I would really appreciate it if some of you guys could try unplugging your headphones from your Fulla 2 (and then plug them back in) while playing a video on your PC and see if any of you also notice any issues.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## alynx

@Selbi
  
 Since you are from Germany, Im too btw, take a quick look at this.
  
 https://www.conrad.de/de/usb-audio-dac-20-hz-20-khz-192khz24bit-speaka-professional-1404113.html
  
  and this
  
 https://www.conrad.de/de/usb-audio-dac-20-hz-20-khz-96-khz24bit-speaka-professional-1195140.html
  
 I bought the first one, my brother the other one.
  
 Maybe these could serve as likely alternatives to the Fulla 2 / e10k /  M3.


----------



## HipHopScribe

xero1 said:


> ​I'm having the issue with my PC.  I don't have a CCK yet so I haven't been able to try it with my iPhone.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if some of you guys could try unplugging your headphones from your Fulla 2 (and then plug them back in) while playing a video on your PC and see if any of you also notice any issues.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 No issues on my Windows 10 PC when unplugging the headphones while watching YouTube, listening to music (MediaMonkey) or watching a video file (VLC)


----------



## Selbi

alynx said:


> @Selbi
> 
> Since you are from Germany, Im too btw, take a quick look at this.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm a little convoluted when it comes to DACs and stuff. While the latter looks cool and is pretty cheap at 30€, if a device suddenly gets on a -70€ offer to reduce the price to less than a third, things seem fishy. I don't think the sound would be on the same level as the E10K which I already own. The Fulla 2 was so far the only recommendation I considered because it was praised as an upgrade and has a decent amount of feedback on these forums, whereas neither of the devices on Conrad seem to have any comparison reviews at all.
  
 See the thing is that I always want to have reviews that compare products, not stand-alone reviews. All devices listed here are probably great in their own regard, but the significant issue is to find the best device among the selection suited for you. Furthermore, the biggest problem with music equipment is that once you've grown accustomed to a certain level of music quality, you can only go up from there. Downgrading feels horrible...


----------



## alynx

@Selbi
  
 The first one is basically a Micca Origen, except the opamps are different. Even the driver disk looks exactly the same.  ^^ The latter is basically the monoprice amp / gmax tech e01, which imho is in quite a different league compared to the e10k.  
  
 I do believe that the Fulla 2 sounds better than either of those two Speaka dac/amps. But hard to tell really without listening to the gear.


----------



## Selbi

alynx said:


> @Selbi
> 
> The first one is basically a Micca Origen, except the opamps are different. Even the driver disk looks exactly the same.  ^^ The latter is basically the monoprice amp / gmax tech e01, which imho is in quite a different league compared to the e10k.
> 
> I do believe that the Fulla 2 sounds better than either of those two Speaka dac/amps. But hard to tell really without listening to the gear.


 
 What does better even mean on an objective level? To me stuff sounds good when it has great bass and highs (supportive of V-shaped sound signatures, for metal and hard rock and stuff), but I doubt that's universal for everyone.


----------



## Ancipital

bosiemoncrieff said:


> And you claim to live in mid-fi purgatory...


 
  
 Ah, you say that, but until I applied the SDR mod earlier today, they were generally too horrible to listen to- and I am not even particularly treble-sensitive! Even before I re-measured them, I could hear that the ear-stabbing spike was reined in, but it was nice to see it confirmed in garish graph form.
  
 If hell is other people, mid-fi purgatory is other peoples' endgame.. or something.
  
  


selbi said:


> What does better even mean on an objective level? To me stuff sounds good when it has great bass and highs (supportive of V-shaped sound signatures, for metal and hard rock and stuff), but I doubt that's universal for everyone.


 
  
 Here be dragons! The trouble with objective measurement of amps is that it never quite tells the whole story.. it's useful for showing why a really bad one sounds so awful- but it's quite hard to make measurements to quantify some of the things that make an amp sound "good".
  
 There are things you can look at like FR, noise levels, impulse response and so forth, they're useful sanity checks, but they really don't tell the whole story. There are some amps which measure well, but sound like ass (e.g. the O2), and some tube amps measure like ass, but will consistently sound better (even when you blind a/b them)- and that's not dependant on second harmonic distortion or similar, either.
  
 It depends to an extent what you want from an amp- but generally a "good" amp won't colour the FR too badly. It won't overly crush/compress the dynamics or wreck the sound stage. It won't clip or distort readily when loaded. It will preserve microdynamics clearly, won't kill string harmonics or truncate decays etc. Some of this stuff is really hard to quantify with a measurement rig, though.
  
 I don't know of a single competent high-end amp designer who only tunes by graphs. The audio analyser is a vital yardstick of some performance measures and to check for/diagnose problems, but ultimately it is necessary to make a ton of trade-offs in the design, and those decisions also tend to be part of the subjective voicing. Amps built only to measure well often sound pretty nasty.
  
 What's more, there are some amps which some people consider "good" which do skew the sound somewhat too- like the local favourite, the Liquid Carbon, which is somewhat warm. There's an awful lot of subjective junk involved- despite what self-professed "objectivists" with cloth ears would tell you. Listening tests with people in the loop are an important part of how the grown-ups roll.
  
 The answer to your question is deceptively long and complex- and _virtually _none of the posters on HF, despite their bullish self-belief, are equipped to answer it fully- me included. If they did, you might take a while to digest the answer, too.


----------



## XERO1

harpo1 said:


> Happy to report my replacement works great with my OnePlus One android phone without external power.


 
  
 Good to hear.  I'll add it to the list on the first post.
  
  


hiphopscribe said:


> No issues on my Windows 10 PC when unplugging the headphones while watching YouTube, listening to music (MediaMonkey) or watching a video file (VLC)


 
  
 Ok, thanks.  I'll try my Fulla 2 on a few different PC's and see how it works on them.  If the stuttering issue happens on them as well, then I most likely have a defective unit.


----------



## Forstik

Is Fulla 2 capable of driving Fostex mk3s or would you recommend a different AMP?


----------



## Venture Guy

Mine is on the way


----------



## slex

This little bugger look like a baby m9xxWith same power and signal configuration with micro USB.
Anyone has a m9xx to compare? Its using same AK4490 chip but fulla2 only limits to 24/96.


----------



## Ancipital

slex said:


> This little bugger look like a baby m9xxWith same power and signal configuration with micro USB.
> Anyone has a m9xx to compare? Its using same AK4490 chip but fulla2 only limits to 24/96.


 
  
 Yeah, Fulla 2 is only limited to 24/96 so that Windows doesn't need drivers. UAC 2 support in Windows 10 still isn't fully there, and even if it was, Schiit can't assume old versions will get it too. Sadly Windows is the awkward child in that respect.


----------



## slex

Im curious about the power rating in the spec, whether is base on with or without the input of USB power?


----------



## waynes world

hiphopscribe said:


> They make a good combo, the Fulla 2 gives them a little more energy, they sound a bit less laid back than with my M-Stage


 
  
 Still feeling good about the Fulla 2 and Nighthawk synergy?


----------



## Jacobh

slex said:


> Im curious about the power rating in the spec, whether is base on with or without the input of USB power?




I think it's the same. The external power is just so it doesn't pull power from the input device.


----------



## Swolern

waynes world said:


> Still feeling good about the Fulla 2 and Nighthawk synergy?


Would like to know this also.


jacobh said:


> I think it's the same. The external power is just so it doesn't pull power from the input device.


 Agreed as long as both sources provide the required power it should be the same.


----------



## slex

Ok just pull the trigger replacing my m9xx from desktop


----------



## waynes world

slex said:


> Ok just pull the trigger replacing my m9xx from desktop


 
  
 Wow. Really interested in your impressions.


----------



## HipHopScribe

waynes world said:


> Still feeling good about the Fulla 2 and Nighthawk synergy?


 
  
 Yeah, I feel like my initial impressions are holding up well, there's a bit of extra clarity with my Nighthawks compared to my previous set-up


----------



## waynes world

hiphopscribe said:


> Yeah, I feel like my initial impressions are holding up well, there's a bit of extra clarity with my Nighthawks compared to my previous set-up


 
  
 Great - thanks! The Fulla 2 is proving to be rather tempting. I'd like to also listen to my NIghtwaks in balanced mode some day, but I suppose there are other amp options that I could add into the chain if I ever really feel the need.


----------



## slex

waynes world said:


> Wow. Really interested in your impressions.



Huh, i think no way this Fulla2 is better, the m9xx have got more bells . It will go to my 2 channels spk setup with CCA optical in.


----------



## wraywell

It looks like Fulla 2 and Modi 2 is using the same USB Chip(C-Media CM6631A) as well as the DAC chip (AKM AK4490).
 If installing a driver on Windows can get Modi 2 to support 24/192 sample, will it be possible to use the same driver and make Fulla 2 to support 24/192 on PC?


----------



## Ancipital

slex said:


> Im curious about the power rating in the spec, whether is base on with or without the input of USB power?


 
  
 It's the same either way- either it draws 500mA or 0mA from the host, depending on whether you have the power socket in use. If you're using the power socket, it draws 500mA from that. The power output of the actual unit is surprisingly close to what it draws, too- it's very efficient.


----------



## slex

ancipital said:


> It's the same either way- either it draws 500mA or 0mA from the host, depending on whether you have the power socket in use. If you're using the power socket, it draws 500mA from that. The power output of the actual unit is surprisingly close to what it draws, too- it's very efficient.



Ok thanks, do you know of any good power banks to power F2? I have Anzer brand, wondering any power bank built for audio?


----------



## bigro

If  you are questioning the ability of the fulla 2  to drive High impedance cans, I am Currently Driving Beyerdynamic, DT990 600 Ohm HP's with the Fulla 2. With Albums that are recorded on the louder side, it is way more than enough. Volume at 12 o clock is getting a little to loud. With Albums that are not loudness" Enhanced " You will need to get it up near the 3- 4 O clock position for a loud enough to enjoy but not loud enough to hurt level. The DT990's are meant to pair with My Valhalla 2 Once the Freya comes out, but I was curious.


----------



## xLoud

I have Fiio X3 2nd Gen. I am looking for amp for HifiMan HE-400i. I was about to pull trigger for Fiio A5. Then I came across Fulla 2. I don't have DAC/AMP for desktop. I am planning to use Fulla 2 as desktop dac/amp and as a portable amp with Fiio X3(Using Power bank for power source). Is it a good choice to have Fulla 2 or I will be better off with Fiio A5? 
 My headphones are Hifiman HE-400i, Audio Technica ATH-M40x and ATH-MSR7.


----------



## rxzlmn

Perhaps they should change their '2-figure' slogan on the EU website... 139 Euros plus shipping, 125 for pre-orders.


----------



## Swolern

bigro said:


> If  you are questioning the ability of the fulla 2  to drive High impedance cans, I am Currently Driving Beyerdynamic, DT990 600 Ohm HP's with the Fulla 2. With Albums that are recorded on the louder side, it is way more than enough. Volume at 12 o clock is getting a little to loud. With Albums that are not loudness" Enhanced " You will need to get it up near the 3- 4 O clock position for a loud enough to enjoy but not loud enough to hurt level. The DT990's are meant to pair with My Valhalla 2 Once the Freya comes out, but I was curious.


 
 Wow! Thats pretty amazing!!!


----------



## BigDaddyNC

My Fulla 2 arrived last Thursday.  To my disappointment, I could not use it with my iPhone 7 or iPad.  It works fine with my Mac, but my primary goal was to use it with my phone as that is what I use for most of my listening, primarily at the office.  I can't use my computer at work as it is locked down tighter than a vir...you know.  That's what you get for being a software engineer at a bank.
  
 A note to our friends in Schiit Audio resulted in a quick response and a replacement unit is on its way to me.  Their quick response is very much appreciated.  I look forward to a portable solution to power my HD600's.
  
 Since I am off work this week and next, I am using the Fulla 2 with my Mac until the replacement arrives.  
  
 The initial impressions:  Daddy Digs!


----------



## Swolern

@BigDaddyNC
 That sucks. Did you connect to power to the Fulla 2 prior to connecting to the idevice?


----------



## BigDaddyNC

Hey Swolern, I tried all permutations of connecting, rebooting, etc. and made sure that I was using a genuine Apple camera connection kit.  The Software Engineer in me had to approach it from all angles before involving support.
  
 It's all good since Schiit Audio appears to be doing right by me.  Since I can use the Fulla 2 on my Mac for the time being, I can wait.


----------



## Swolern

Ah ok, I received mine last Thursday also and using it with my iphone via usb. I guess you got a dud. Glad Schiit is taking care of you.


----------



## waynes world

Possibly a silly question, but has anyone heard both the Fulla2 and the $75 ZuperDAC and have an impression of the SQ differences?
  
 Off of my laptop I am currently using the ZuperDAC (plus various portable amps - favorite being the C&C BH) mainly with the Nighthawks and Ultrasone HFI-680's (among others). I really like the SQ, but I figure I should do the proper headfi thing and upgrade my desktop dac. I have been looking at more expensive dacs (ie grace m9xx, mojo, jot), but not so much loving the prices (especially when converted to CAD). I do though love the price of the Fulla2, so if it is a definite upgrade SQ-wise from the ZuperDAC, then that would probably seal the deal for me.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rmoody

bigdaddync said:


> My Fulla 2 arrived last Thursday.  To my disappointment, I could not use it with my iPhone 7 or iPad.  It works fine with my Mac, but my primary goal was to use it with my phone as that is what I use for most of my listening, primarily at the office.  I can't use my computer at work as it is locked down tighter than a vir...you know.  That's what you get for being a software engineer at a bank.
> 
> 
> A note to our friends in Schiit Audio resulted in a quick response and a replacement unit is on its way to me.  Their quick response is very much appreciated.  I look forward to a portable solution to power my HD600's.
> ...



 


Dern, I thought our systems were locked down. Myself and Bigro work for a large bank or division thereof and the Fulla 2 is working perfectly, no driver install at all required. I connected his to my system and it recognized it instantly. In fact, both of us were surprised it didn't have to go through some form of install like with a mouse or keyboard. But nope, nothing to it. Also funny, most of our devs have local admin rights because most of their tools won't function without it.

Today I have my "Music Laptop" with me, (which is in fact a decommissioned system from our company) with Windows 10/Ubuntu Mate dual boot, JRMC, maxed out RAM. I can get a cable lock and leave the laptop here and just toss the Fulla 2 in my bag. Add my 4TB portable HDD and I've got all my music with me. Granted, if I were back in the secured access area I used to be in with Bigro, I'd have my Bifrost/Asgard 2 stack and my music laptop. It's an acceptable compromise to me, I'll be ordering a Fulla 2 soon I think.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

The lockdown has more to do with getting (and more importantly, keeping) music on the PC than using the hardware (though they do try throw up barriers).
  
 They Don't Like having non-bank things like music on their PC's.  So be it.  I got lots of space on my phone!
  
 The bank has been getting very uppity on security concerns and any non-bank business on our systems.


----------



## rmoody

bigdaddync said:


> The lockdown has more to do with getting (and more importantly, keeping) music on the PC than using the hardware (though they do try throw up barriers).
> 
> 
> They Don't Like having non-bank things like music on their PC's.  So be it.  I got lots of space on my phone!
> ...



 


Same here. At least Tidal works for Bigro due to his web access. I don't use Tidal so, I don't care. For me, my work laptop would not work as it just does not have the space and since I lost my PEM access when I left helpdesk I can't use my external drive. I nearly cried when I took that away from myself, sniffle. I just remember Target and then I don't regret it. I'll be glad when we get 512GB uSD cards


----------



## duncan4791

I got my Fulla 2 on Saturday, shipped in the last shipment on last Tuesday before problem was addressed. I'm using the Fulla 2 as my Raspberry Pi Jriver Server's renderer. The Modi Multibit works flawlessly but the Fulla produces lots of crackling when set to anything other then S16_LE under Alsa. Since the Raspberry Pi is just a cell phone with the USB attached to the OTG out of the processor chip, I'm wondering if this is a result of a bad Fulla 2?
  
 Has anyone identified the missing part? I would like to avoid the inconvenience of returning the Fulla so soon.
  
 Thanks Duncan.


----------



## Forstik

Need an AMP only. Fulla 2 or second hand Magni 2?


----------



## Ancipital

duncan4791 said:


> Since the Raspberry Pi is just a cell phone


 
  
 Umm..?


----------



## Swolern

forstik said:


> Need an AMP only. Fulla 2 or second hand Magni 2?


Magni 2, as it has higher a rated output.


----------



## HipHopScribe




----------



## slex

hiphopscribe said:


>




Nice, no horrible bright LED!


----------



## bellsystem

My Fulla 2 arrived today! It was shipped just before Schiit temporarily stopped shipping out units due to the missing part defect.
  
 I've only played with it for a few hours, mostly on my M-Audio AV40 monitors at the office after it arrived.
  
 However, it was purchased with the intention of primarily driving my new Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (250-ohm) cans. Now that I'm home, I'm putting it through the paces with the Beyers.
  
 Immediate reaction: Very happy with the purchase!
  
 Right now I am using it with my Dell laptop running Fedora 24 (Linux) on a USB 3 port (not using the dedicated power connection - its being powered by the data connection alone). Immediately recognized by the operating system -- no fuss. Listening to some Floyd as I write this mini-review. So far, the signal has been nice and clean. With the computer's volume setting at 100%, I can't turn the Fulla 2's knob much past 10:00 without it being too loud (12:00 or 1:00 for really quiet tracks), so its got plenty of power to drive these 250-ohm cans.
  
 So how does it sound? Great! Wonderful! Fantastic! *
  
_* As you can see, though, I'm new here at Head-Fi, so I don't have much "experience" for means of comparison. For the past ten years, I've been running ATH-M30s simply using whatever portable audio player or built-in sound card was available to me at the time._
  
 So, no, I don't have perfectly-tuned audiophile-ears, and I probably can't distinguish the subtleties that many of you can. And I'm alright with that; with training, I'm sure my ears will get better. Long story short, I'm just a guy who loves music, simplicity, and bang-for-the-buck. I set down this path a few months ago when I decided to re-rip all my CDs to FLAC. Time for new headphones, which lead me to Head-Fi, where I soon learned about DACs and amps. Wanting to make the most of my FLAC collection without spending a fortune, the Fulla 2 was an instant winner for me. The fact that this little gem looks beautiful and is made in the United States is really the icing on the cake.
  
 Here's what I can say about how it sounds versus my laptop's built-in sound card: the sound stage is enlarged, there is more tonal clarity, no noise and interference -- just music, bass is slightly improved, and the whole experience feels less fatiguing.

 Essentially, this is probably the only DAC/amp I'll ever need. Sure, some day I may try another one, mostly out of curiosity, but will I notice a huge difference between this $99 device and one that costs $500? Probably not. Certainly not enough to justify the $400 difference. I like this thing enough that I will probably buy a second one to keep one at home and one at the office.
  
 Later tonight I'll be trying the unit with my Android phone and USB Audio Player Pro. I'll report back on my experience with that in a followup post.
  
 And now, here are some unboxing photos for your enjoyment:


----------



## Triggaaar

> Originally Posted by *bellsystem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Long story short, I'm just a guy who loves music, simplicity, and bang-for-the-buck.


 
 My advice - stay that guy


----------



## Dman23

Ditto.


----------



## slex

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/cable-plus-a2r/

Will this supercharged F2? Itching to try


----------



## overthebars

Ordered my Fulla 2 last Thursday, and immediately got an email that there would be a shipping delay due to them waiting on the arrival of parts..... Today I got an email that my Fulla has shipped! So far their communication with the customer is outstanding.... looking forward to the arrival.
  
 Hey, Bellsystem.... Congrats on your purchase.... I have the exact same laptop AND the same Cans, and believe it or not, my first song played on the DT-770's and Fulla 2 will be Pink-Floyd ish... (David Gilmour's Pocket Full of Stones). What program do you use to re-import your music in FLAC and play back through your USB? I haven't started this task yet... still using iTunes with Apple Lossless


----------



## XERO1

Well, I've been listening to the Fulla 2 off and on over the past few days and so far, I'm pretty impressed by what it offers for $100 bucks. 
  
 I think that it is an *amazingly good* USB DAC that has been combined with an only moderately good amp section.
  
 While I'm sure there is nothing technically wrong with the amp section, it just sounds a bit thin and overdamped to me.  But this could actually be a good thing if you are using somewhat thick sounding headphones like the NightHawk or the MDR-Z7.
  
 But when I connected its line-out to either my Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber, the sound took on a noticeably more full-bodied presentation while still having incredible amounts of detail and soundstage, which is especially impressive for such an inexpensive DAC.
  
 On a scale of 1-to-10 and considering it's price, I'd give the DAC section a _*9.5*_ and its amp section a _*7.5*_
  
 ​Overall, I think Schiit has a real winner with the Fulla 2.  For $100, you get a great 'Lil' Schiit Starter Kit' that sounds pretty good when used just as a DAC/Amp, but it will continue to sound better and better once you connect it's fantastic DAC to the upgraded amp(s) of your choice.
 Congrats, Schiit Audio!  This Lil' Schiit's a keeper!


----------



## Venture Guy

xero1 said:


> But when I connected its line-out to either my Modi 2 and Modi 2 Uber, the sound took on a noticeably more full-bodied presentation while still having incredible amounts of detail and soundstage, which is especially impressive for such an inexpensive DAC.


 
 Modi 2 and Modi 2 Uber are DACs... I think you mean your Magni 2


----------



## XERO1

venture guy said:


> Modi 2 and Modi 2 Uber are DACs... I think you mean your Magni 2


 

 ​Yup!  Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Letmebefrank

overthebars said:


> Ordered my Fulla 2 last Thursday, and immediately got an email that there would be a shipping delay due to them waiting on the arrival of parts..... Today I got an email that my Fulla has shipped! So far their communication with the customer is outstanding.... looking forward to the arrival.
> 
> Hey, Bellsystem.... Congrats on your purchase.... I have the exact same laptop AND the same Cans, and believe it or not, my first song played on the DT-770's and Fulla 2 will be Pink-Floyd ish... (David Gilmour's Pocket Full of Stones). What program do you use to re-import your music in FLAC and play back through your USB? I haven't started this task yet... still using iTunes with Apple Lossless




I use db Poweramp to rip cds. It is fantastic with its accurip implementation and Metadata library. Well worth the money.


----------



## NemoReborn

bellsystem said:


> However, it was purchased with the intention of primarily driving my new Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (250-ohm) cans. Now that I'm home, I'm putting it through the paces with the Beyers.


 
  
  
 I was planning to buy the fulla2 to use with my dt990 pro 250 ohm also ! whnen u turn it to 12 oclock is the sound loud ?
 i guess mine should play the same as yours since its same impedance


----------



## bigro

nemoreborn said:


> I was planning to buy the fulla2 to use with my dt990 pro 250 ohm also ! whnen u turn it to 12 oclock is the sound loud ?
> i guess mine should play the same as yours since its same impedance


 
 My experience is it varies, I gave it a run with my DT990 600 Ohm. for some albums that were mastered on the Loud Side 12 O Clock was borderline to loud . On other albums I went up to 4. O clock which still leaves a little left on the pot. The Fulla 2 is way more capable than it looks. 


xero1 said:


> Well, I've been listening to the Fulla 2 off and on over the past few days and so far, I'm pretty impressed by what it offers for $100 bucks.
> 
> I think that it is an *amazingly good* USB DAC that has been combined with an only moderately good amp section.
> 
> ...


 

 My experience was similar when using an external amp. Not saying the Internal one is bad. It will not knock the Magni 2 Uber on its back but considering it is USB Powered and Op Amps, I found it got uncomfortably close to my Magni2 Uber. it's purpose is a Budget Combo that sounded good and was simple to use, it is that and then some.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

overthebars said:


> <snip>my first song played on the DT-770's and Fulla 2 will be Pink-Floyd ish... (David Gilmour's Pocket Full of Stones). </snip>


 
  
 Pink Floyd was not my first listen (I did Uncle Ludwig's Fifth), but I listened to The Wall this morning in Apple Lossless.  I managed to hear details I had never caught before.
  
 Oh, and my second listen was Rush's 2112.  
  
 \m/ (-_-) \m/


----------



## rawrbot

Received my Fulla 2 yesterday and while I'm happy with the performance, I'm disappointed by the build quality and Schiit's service.
  
 Images for illustration:
http://imgur.com/a/uZ2FX
  
 The volume control is noticeably misaligned. Sent a support message to Schiit and was told it was, "acceptable and is A-stock, so it is not eligible for a cosmetic exchange". Schiit provided that RMA was an option but I would be responsible for shipping and no guarantee it would be fixed.
  
 I compared it with another unit my coworker received and with product shots online and see no issues with knob alignment. I know I'm being nit-picky here, but wish Schiit would stand behind their product and craftsmanship.


----------



## xLoud

How does this compare to ifi nano iDSD?


----------



## NemoReborn

xero1 said:


> Well, I've been listening to the Fulla 2 off and on over the past few days and so far, I'm pretty impressed by what it offers for $100 bucks.
> 
> I think that it is an *amazingly good* USB DAC that has been combined with an only moderately good amp section.
> 
> ...




Does that mean i could buy fulla 2 and magni uber. Use fulla2 as dac on the magni at home and than just use fulla when i travel !?!?!??


----------



## Jacobh

You could use this as a DAC for any amplifier since it has a line out or you could use it as a pre-am for powered speakers.  It's a good feature set if USB input works for you.
  
 I don't own either, but it looks like the general consensus is that as a DAC there isn't much of a reason to buy a baseline Modi now unless you really want 24bit/192khz support or that specific form factor.  The Uber and Multibit have some other advantages in terms of input options and multibit capability.


----------



## NemoReborn

jacobh said:


> You could use this as a DAC for any amplifier since it has a line out or you could use it as a pre-am for powered speakers.  It's a good feature set if USB input works for you.
> 
> I don't own either, but it looks like the general consensus is that as a DAC there isn't much of a reason to buy a baseline Modi now unless you really want 24bit/192khz support or that specific form factor.  The Uber and Multibit have some other advantages in terms of input options and multibit capability.




Do you think fulla2 's dac would perform similar or better than the first bifrost gen ( usb1 and the chip before 4490 ) ???


----------



## AviP

rawrbot said:


> Received my Fulla 2 yesterday and while I'm happy with the performance, I'm disappointed by the build quality and Schiit's service.
> 
> Images for illustration:
> http://imgur.com/a/uZ2FX
> ...



I have the same issue with my SYS, I just didn't want to go through the hassle of contacting them and trying to exchange it.


----------



## NemoReborn

avip said:


> I have the same issue with my SYS, I just didn't want to go through the hassle of contacting them and trying to exchange it.




Steve jobs would have never let that happen.


----------



## AviP

nemoreborn said:


> Steve jobs would have never let that happen.



That's true, but Schiit would cost 3 times as much with Apple perfection.


----------



## NemoReborn

avip said:


> That's true, but Schiit would cost 3 times as much with Apple perfection.




I dont think taking 2 more min to allign the knob would have this result. But i was just doing a jokes anyway


----------



## rawrbot

avip said:


> That's true, but Schiit would cost 3 times as much with Apple perfection.


 
 Regardless of my post about the alignment issues I want to emphasize I am overall very happy with the output and don't doubt the quality and design of the Fulla 2 internals.
  
 I know it's only a $99 product and that is pennies in the audiophile world (and a steal for a dac/amp combo), but my expectations were pretty high especially with how nice the rest of the design of the Fulla 2 is and Schiit's solid reputation.


----------



## XERO1

nemoreborn said:


> Does that mean i could buy fulla 2 and magni uber. Use fulla2 as dac on the magni at home and than just use fulla when i travel !?!?!??


 

 ​Absolutely. 
  
 Or if money is tight, you could just start with only the Fulla 2 (because it still sounds pretty decent when used as a DAC/Amp) and then buy a Magni 2 Uber later on.
  
 It's totally up to you.


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

I guess some people like solid state but I can't imagine taking M2U over Vali 2 under any circumstances.


----------



## bellsystem

Hey everyone, back with an update. Happy to say that I tried the Fulla 2 with my LG Nexus 5X Android phone using a USB-C OTG adapter, and it worked flawlessly with USB Audio Player Pro. The Fulla 2 was able to draw power from the phone, and did not require an extra power connection to operate! Awesome that I can get bit-perfect USB audio from my phone (if only it had more storage capacity). Good show, Schiit! I haven't played with it in this configuration long enough to see how quickly it drains the phone's battery.
  
 I have also tested the Fulla 2 on Fedora 24, Ubuntu 16.04, and FreeBSD 11.0. It worked flawlessly on all three operating systems.
  
 Quote:


overthebars said:


> Hey, Bellsystem.... Congrats on your purchase.... I have the exact same laptop AND the same Cans, and believe it or not, my first song played on the DT-770's and Fulla 2 will be Pink-Floyd ish... (David Gilmour's Pocket Full of Stones). What program do you use to re-import your music in FLAC and play back through your USB? I haven't started this task yet... still using iTunes with Apple Lossless


 
  
 Hey, what are the odds of that! I have not listened to Pocket Full of Stones; I'll have to check that out! I run Linux exclusively, so I'm not sure if this will be helpful to you, but if anyone does use Linux, I highly recommend Asunder for ripping CDs. It uses the cdparanoia library, which does an excellent job of error correction to help make sure the ripped files are not affected by physical damage on the CD. For playback, I haven't really settled on a program, so I kind of use a random assortment of apps for now.
  
  


rawrbot said:


> The volume control is noticeably misaligned. Sent a support message to Schiit and was told it was, "acceptable and is A-stock, so it is not eligible for a cosmetic exchange". Schiit provided that RMA was an option but I would be responsible for shipping and no guarantee it would be fixed.
> 
> I compared it with another unit my coworker received and with product shots online and see no issues with knob alignment. I know I'm being nit-picky here, but wish Schiit would stand behind their product and craftsmanship.


 
  
 I just took a closer look at mine. Sure enough, the knob is slightly off-center. A little annoying, but not enough for me to hassle with trying to return it. Especially since the overall enclosure feels really solid and well-made, and the actual action of the knob is nice and tight.


----------



## NemoReborn

Oh well , i pulled the trigger on a Fulla 2 ... will see . Since u guys said it working great with 250 ohm dt990 pro , i feel more confortable ! i just have to order the dt990 pro black edition now lol


----------



## NemoReborn

What USB cable u guys using with the Fulla 2 ?


----------



## Letmebefrank

nemoreborn said:


> What USB cable u guys using with the Fulla 2 ?




A 6' Anker powerline because the stock one was too short for my work computer otherwise I would have used that.


----------



## bigro

bosiemoncrieff said:


> I guess some people like solid state but I can't imagine taking M2U over Vali 2 under any circumstances.


 
 I have Both Different Strokes for different Folks. I Prefer the Vali 2.


xero1 said:


> ​Absolutely.
> 
> Or if money is tight, you could just start with only the Fulla 2 (because it still sounds pretty decent when used as a DAC/Amp) and then buy a Magni 2 Uber later on.
> 
> It's totally up to you.


 

 This is exactly How I use the Fulla 2.


----------



## rmoody

bosiemoncrieff said:


> I guess some people like solid state but I can't imagine taking M2U over Vali 2 under any circumstances.


 

 It really depends on your taste and your cans. But, I agree, the Vali 2 is awesome. Bigro nearly didn't get his back when he let me borrow it! It's an extremely fun amp and performs WAY over it's price point or even it's design specs.
  
 To me, the best thing about Fulla 2 is it's a gateway drug, er DAC/AMP. You can start with Fulla 2, then add a better amp, or a better DAC. Heck, it may just be your end game. It's flexibility to allow someone to get into the hobby is a great asset. Either way, sorry about your wallet. But not so much right away!


----------



## bigro

rmoody said:


> It really depends on your taste and your cans. But, I agree, the Vali 2 is awesome. Bigro nearly didn't get his back when he let me borrow it! It's an extremely fun amp and performs WAY over it's price point or even it's design specs.
> 
> To me, the best thing about Fulla 2 is it's a gateway drug, er DAC/AMP. You can start with Fulla 2, then add a better amp, or a better DAC. Heck, it may just be your end game. It's flexibility to allow someone to get into the hobby is a great asset. Either way, sorry about your wallet. But not so much right away!


 
  
 You almost did not get Your Ether C's Back


----------



## rmoody

bigro said:


> You almost did not get Your Ether C's Back


 

 I was watching you!


----------



## Jammin72

I guess if I were to use laser measuring my volume knob is off as well.  I would have never noticed if not for this thread.
  
 Still don't care.  Love that they made nice and grippy with channel imbalance only noted at the very bottom of the spectrum.
  
 Just an incredible value for $99


----------



## slex

Need some info: Fixed Output DAC= Unity Gain? How many volt? IV or 2V?

Ok nevermind, its 2V.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone try the Nighthawks with the Fulla 2?


----------



## XERO1

slex said:


> Need some info: Fixed Output DAC= Unity Gain? How many volt? IV or 2V?
> 
> Ok nevermind, its 2V.


 

 ​How do you know this?  The line-out's output voltage isn't listed on the Fulla 2's specs page.


----------



## redrum801

Sorry for double posting but I'm just wondering if anyone has tried the fulla 2 with a set of HD700's ? I've read they can be a bit bright on the high end especially if not paired up with the right amp . Thanks in advance for your replys


----------



## slex

xero1 said:


> ​How do you know this?  The line-out's output voltage isn't listed on the Fulla 2's specs page.




Under description:

Use it as a DAC. Connect to an external preamp or processor with the fixed 2V line outs on the back, or use the variable outputs for convenient volume control as well.


----------



## XERO1

slex said:


> Under description:
> 
> Use it as a DAC. Connect to an external preamp or processor with the fixed 2V line outs on the back, or use the variable outputs for convenient volume control as well.


 

 ​Ah ha.  Guess I missed that.  Thanks.


----------



## HipHopScribe

swolern said:


> Anyone try the Nighthawks with the Fulla 2?


 
  
 I have. I gave some brief impressions earlier in this thread. They make a great pair, good impact down low and detail in the highs. I feel like it gives them a little extra energy overall


----------



## thesebastian

hiphopscribe said:


> The Modi Multibit is just a DAC, you'll need a headphone amp to use it from the start


 
  
 Yes, I'm planning to buy an amp and I'm interested in the Fulla 2. But do you think this Fulla 2 (bypassing the DAC / using analog input) and the Modi Multibit would be a good combo for the AKG K701 phones? The Multibit is fine, but I don't know about the headphone amp in the Fulla 2. 
  
 (Also would use the Fulla 2 DAC when travelling if it sounds well just with the fulla 2). 
  
 In summary: I'd like to do something like this at home (if i get the fulla), using some RCA to 3.5mm adapters:
  
 PC_Toslink -> Multibit -> Fulla 2 analog input -> A+B
 A) Fulla 2 pre-amp output (KRK RP6G3 monitors)
 B) Fulla 2 headphone output (AKG K701). 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Swolern

hiphopscribe said:


> I have. I gave some brief impressions earlier in this thread. They make a great pair, good impact down low and detail in the highs. I feel like it gives them a little extra energy overall


Awesome, thank you. Can't wait to pair them up.


----------



## mottomotto

redrum801 said:


> Sorry for double posting but I'm just wondering if anyone has tried the fulla 2 with a set of HD700's ? I've read they can be a bit bright on the high end especially if not paired up with the right amp . Thanks in advance for your replys


 
  
 I don't have HD700 (150ohm) yet, but I tried Fulla 2 with HD600 (300ohm), HD598 (50ohm), and HD558 (50ohm).
  
 HD600 + Fulla 2: there was noticeable loss of volume in the bass region, and sound separation was a bit different from what I'm used to from Burr Brown PCM1794 DAC and Magni 2 Amp. The highs sounded more "separated" with Fulla 2, and didn't sound harsh. It sounded just different.
  
 HD598/558 + Fulla 2: I could not notice difference in bass, but again, Fulla 2 sounds different from PCM1794 + Magni 2. I don't know how to describe it, but AK4490 sounds to me as being a bit analytic vs Burr Brown's lush sounds. The highs on HD598 (among brighter headphones in Sennheiser open line-up) is not harsh with Fulla 2. PCM1794+Magni 2 gives better soundstage (wider) than Fulla 2.
  
 I read HD700 has wider soundstage than HD600, so I would recommend getting a DAC (I don't know if Fulla 2 is better than Modi 2?) + Magni 2 to get the maximum possible openness from HD700.


----------



## mottomotto

Would you mind sharing how you gott Fulla 2 working with Android phone?
  
 I put OTG-c cable and USB-microUSB cable to connect Galaxy S4 to Fulla 2, and nothing happened. I measured USB power, and phone was feeding 4.1V to Fulla 2.
  
 Is there a music player app that I need to download and install on my phone to recognize Fulla 2?
  
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## Venture Guy

swolern said:


> Anyone try the Nighthawks with the Fulla 2?


 
 I just got my new Fulla 2 and my new NightHawks... A fantastic sound system! Even w/o breaking in the NHs, the sound is stunning. Run don't walk!


----------



## XERO1

mottomotto said:


> Would you mind sharing how you gott Fulla 2 working with Android phone?
> 
> I put OTG-c cable and USB-microUSB cable to connect Galaxy S4 to Fulla 2, and nothing happened. I measured USB power, and phone was feeding 4.1V to Fulla 2.
> 
> ...


 

 ​Your phone is probably just not putting out enough power to drive the Fulla 2 directly.  Few phones can.  I have a (so far very short) list of phones that can on the first post of this thread.
  
 Try first connecting a USB charger or battery pack to the Fulla 2's 'power-only' USB port, and then connect your phone to the other USB port and the Fulla 2 should start working as intended.
  
 If it still isn't working, you may have gotten one of the early faulty units, and I would contact Schiit directly to find out for sure.


----------



## slex

xero1 said:


> ​Your phone is probably just not putting out enough power to drive the Fulla 2 directly.  Few phones can.  I have a (so far very short) list of phones that can on the first post of this thread.
> 
> Try first connecting a USB charger or battery pack to the Fulla 2's 'power-only' USB port, and then connect your phone to the other USB port and the Fulla 2 should start working as intended.
> 
> If it still isn't working, you may have gotten one of the early faulty units, and I would contact Schiit directly to find out for sure.




Latest model for the one plus one?


----------



## Letmebefrank

mottomotto said:


> Would you mind sharing how you gott Fulla 2 working with Android phone?
> 
> I put OTG-c cable and USB-microUSB cable to connect Galaxy S4 to Fulla 2, and nothing happened. I measured USB power, and phone was feeding 4.1V to Fulla 2.
> 
> ...




USB Audio Player Pro works wonders for usb dacs on Android. Works with my gs7 edge with no secondary power connected.


----------



## NemoReborn

letmebefrank said:


> A 6' Anker powerline because the stock one was too short for my work computer otherwise I would have used that.


 
  
 Yea this Schiit have a Stock one  , im just too dumb  , i meant to use with Iphone ... i am looking for 3-5 inche cable to use with the fulla 2 and iphone 6s


----------



## JohnnyOps

First post!  Hi everyone...
  
 Just returned my Fulla 1 (still within Amazon return window by a few days, phew!) and ordered the Fulla 2, will arrive before New Year's.  
 Very excited.  I'm still using the Senn HD598 Cs that I got in order to be work friendly, since I love my old HD595's so much.  I wish I could find something closed back that I liked substantially more with the Fulla than the 598's.  But what I really truly want is a pair of open backs that I can wear at work, and I sadly think that doesn't exist.  Otherwise rocking an ancient ThinkPad X60 with no enter key, Xubuntu, and GAudioStreamer over ALAC.
  
 Hope the new eye candy factor in the Fulla2 doesn't get it stolen off my desk at work.  I can't quite justify the effort to unplug and put it away in my drawer every night, since I wouldn't actually lock the drawer.  And thusfar work has been pretty safe.  We'll hope that most people don't know what a DAC is, let alone what a monster this one is.  But at $99 I shall cope if someone takes a fancy to it.  Gateway drug.


----------



## sephir69

It's been about 24 hours with the fulla 2 and compared to my onboard audio there is a very noticeable improvement in quality.  Onboard was Realtek ALC1150 on a msi m5 MB.  I have it paired with my ATH-AD700x headphones and I now get a much fuller sound considering how little bass these headphones have to begin with.  Shipping took about 2 weeks to montreal and I had to pay an extra 30 bucks of customs fees so it ended up being a little pricier than I thought, but overall I'm very happy with the quality.  Being the first external amp/dac I've owned I don't really have anything to compare it to but it still gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Swolern

sephir69 said:


> It's been about 24 hours with the fulla 2 and compared to my onboard audio there is a very noticeable improvement in quality.  Onboard was [COLOR=555555]Realtek ALC1150 on a msi m5 MB.  I have it paired with my ATH-AD700x headphones and I now get a much fuller sound considering how little bass these headphones have to begin with.  Shipping took about 2 weeks to montreal and I had to pay an extra 30 bucks of customs fees so it ended up being a little pricier than I thought, but overall I'm very happy with the quality.  Being the first external amp/dac I've owned I don't really have anything to compare it to but it still gets a thumbs up from me.[/COLOR]


Next upgrade is your headphones so you can really see what the Fulla 2 can do. Those AD700x are holding you back IMO.


----------



## sephir69

Yeah I'm big into fps though so bought them based on that.  I've been shopping around for a pair more suited for gaming and general use at the same time.
  
 Dream https://mrspeakers.com/ether/
  
 Reality http://www.akg.com/pro/p/k712pro


----------



## CarlosUnchained

swolern said:


> Next upgrade is your headphones so you can really see what the Fulla 2 can do. Those AD700x are holding you back IMO.


 

 Wallet murder.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

swolern said:


> Next upgrade is your headphones so you can really see what the Fulla 2 can do. Those AD700x are holding you back IMO.


 

 There you go, being a Bad Influence!
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 My wife told me about people like you.  Bad Influences give unsuspecting husbands terrible GAS.


----------



## XERO1

letmebefrank said:


> USB Audio Player Pro works wonders for usb dacs on Android. Works with my gs7 edge with no secondary power connected.


 

 ​Is your Galaxy S7 still able to power the Fulla 2 if you use the standard music player instead of the USB Audio Player Pro app?


----------



## Letmebefrank

xero1 said:


> ​Is your Galaxy S7 still able to power the Fulla 2 if you use the standard music player instead of the USB Audio Player Pro app?




The fulla 2 can draw full power from my phone, I don't think it matters which player I'm using, but the only ones that can play audio without sounding garbled are usb audio player pro and Samsung music. Neutron, play music, and rocket player didn't work.


----------



## bellsystem

johnnyops said:


> First post!  Hi everyone...
> 
> Just returned my Fulla 1 (still within Amazon return window by a few days, phew!) and ordered the Fulla 2, will arrive before New Year's.
> Very excited.  I'm still using the Senn HD598 Cs that I got in order to be work friendly, since I love my old HD595's so much.  I wish I could find something closed back that I liked substantially more with the Fulla than the 598's.  But what I really truly want is a pair of open backs that I can wear at work, and I sadly think that doesn't exist.  Otherwise rocking an ancient ThinkPad X60 with no enter key, Xubuntu, and GAudioStreamer over ALAC.
> ...


 

 Welcome! Nice to see another Linux user. Xubuntu is solid... I ran it as my primary desktop for a few years... You shouldn't have any problems with the Fulla 2! I'm in a similar situation... would love to have open-backs, but my work _and_ home situations are such that I pretty much need closed-backs. Been thrilled with the DT 770s though; can't say how they compare with the HD598Cs...
 ​
 ​


----------



## U-3C

bigdaddync said:


> There you go, being a Bad Influence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, I like my AD700x over my Q701 and I think they rival the HD600 in terms of subjective preference! No way I'll give them away!


----------



## U-3C

swolern said:


> Next upgrade is your headphones so you can really see what the Fulla 2 can do. Those AD700x are holding you back IMO.


 
 Greetings from Montreal! I also happen to have a pair of AD700x and I love them. ^_^


----------



## JohnnyOps

bellsystem said:


> Been thrilled with the DT 770s though; can't say how they compare with the HD598Cs...
> 
> 
> ​
> ...






A lot of people wrote comparisons of the DT770 vs. the HD598, which I felt wasn't really fair because one was open and one closed.  I'd love to know what people think about the DT770 vs. the HD598.  Now that I have the Fulla2 I'm probably going to see what my next closed back adventure is to pair with this amazing little piece of desktop joy... DT770 or Oppo PM-3 or...?


----------



## mottomotto

letmebefrank said:


> The fulla 2 can draw full power from my phone, I don't think it matters which player I'm using, but the only ones that can play audio without sounding garbled are usb audio player pro and Samsung music. Neutron, play music, and rocket player didn't work.


 
  
 I tried again, making sure to plug in Fulla 2 to USB power bank first, then connecting Fulla 2 to my S4 using OTG cable.
  
 I'm using the default Samsung music player. When I plugged in, I could hear the brief electrical noise from plugging in, but there is no sound from headphones.
  
 My Fulla 2 is one that Schiit shipped after checking for the missing part from earlier batches.
  
  
 So, default Samsung music player is not supposed to play sound from Fulla 2?


----------



## Jammin72

xero1 said:


> ​Is your Galaxy S7 still able to power the Fulla 2 if you use the standard music player instead of the USB Audio Player Pro app?


 
  
  
 My S7E powers the Fulla 2 and every application works fine, Foobar, Google Play Music, YouTube, TuneIn, Tidal...  My only issue with that setup is interference when receiving calls or texts.  It's great in Airplane mode. {ETA} Mine is an AT&T Snapdragon model FWIW.


----------



## XERO1

mottomotto said:


> I tried again, making sure to plug in Fulla 2 to USB power bank first, then connecting Fulla 2 to my S4 using OTG cable.
> 
> I'm using the default Samsung music player. When I plugged in, I could hear the brief electrical noise from plugging in, but there is no sound from headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 ​I also cannot get my Fulla 2 to work with my Android phone (version 4.4.4) but it works fine with my iPhone 5S.
  
 Unfortunately, it's starting to look like it will be a total crapshoot when it comes to getting the Fulla 2 to work with any Android phone.  I can't say that this is a surprise, though.


----------



## Swolern

mottomotto said:


> I tried again, making sure to plug in Fulla 2 to USB power bank first, then connecting Fulla 2 to my S4 using OTG cable.
> 
> I'm using the default Samsung music player. When I plugged in, I could hear the brief electrical noise from plugging in, but there is no sound from headphones.
> 
> ...


It's suppose to take over all phone audio output as it is suppose to bypass the phone's DAC.


----------



## AviP

xero1 said:


> ​I also cannot get my Fulla 2 to work with my Android phone (version 4.4.4) but it works fine with my iPhone 5S.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's starting to look like it will be a total crapshoot when it comes to getting the Fulla 2 to work with any Android phone.  I can't say that this is a surprise, though.



USB audio was only officially added to Android in 5.0 (Lollipop). Before that, some manufacturers implemented it and some didn't.


----------



## mottomotto

avip said:


> USB audio was only officially added to Android in 5.0 (Lollipop). Before that, some manufacturers implemented it and some didn't.


 
  
 My S4 is on Android 5.0.1 and Fulla 2 won't play music through Samsung default music player.
  
 Fulla 2 works great with Windows 10 computer, both USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 connections, without requiring separate USB power connection.


----------



## XERO1

avip said:


> USB audio was only officially added to Android in 5.0 (Lollipop). Before that, some manufacturers implemented it and some didn't.


 
  
 That's right.... and probably why my phone doesn't work with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mottomotto said:


> My S4 is on Android 5.0.1 and Fulla 2 won't play music through Samsung default music player.


 
  
 I remember reading somewhere that just updating older phones to Lollipop 5.0 or higher doesn't ensure that they will be able to output a digital audio signal because they may not have the proper hardware that is required for it.   Only phones that shipped with 5.0 or higher will definitely have the required hardware for outputting a digital audio signal.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 which has been able to work with my USB dacs though.  I would assume the S4, being a generation newer, should work as well.
  
 Bit odd.


----------



## AudioBear

bellsystem said:


> Welcome! Nice to see another Linux user. Xubuntu is solid... I ran it as my primary desktop for a few years... You shouldn't have any problems with the Fulla 2! I'm in a similar situation... would love to have open-backs, but my work _and_ home situations are such that I pretty much need closed-backs. Been thrilled with the DT 770s though; can't say how they compare with the HD598Cs...
> ​
> ​


 

 I'm running Ubuntu/UbuntuMate on an OdroidC2 mostly with Rune or Volumio for audio coming from the HighFi Shield 2 via optical output to Gumby.  I hadn't even thought yet of trying the USB out to Fulla 2.  The optical output gives amazing audio in this dedicated set-up.  It might be kind of interesting to see how good Fulla can sound with a really clean input.  Will report when I get a chance to try it.  
  
 Afterthought:  the boards and 5V supply and memory chip cost less than Fulla 2, the software was free, the sound is amazing.  And Linux is an added plus.  Solid and secure.


----------



## Graygeek

I saw that Tech Noob had a Fulla 2 working with the Samsung Galaxy S3.  I have a Galaxy S3 that I use as a streaming source and saw that you've made it work with the Fulla 2. What version of Android are you running?  My S3 is a Verizon version that was never updated to Lollipop, but I could root it to upgrade if the hardware is there to support OTG.  
  
 I just received my Fulla 2 and I had no trouble getting it to work with my LG G4 phone that's running Android Marshmallow.  I first used the phone charger to energize the Fulla 2 before connecting it to the phone's OTG cable.  I pressed "Play" on the Amazon music streamer and there was beautiful clean music instantly coming through my new Fulla 2.  
  
 Now I need to figure out if there's a way to use an equalizer app on the phone when connected via OTG to the Fulla 2 as the one I have is disabled when connected this way.  There are times when I like to make minor tweaks, or a loudness boost when listening at low levels.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

graygeek said:


> I saw that Tech Noob had a Fulla 2 working with the Samsung Galaxy S3.  I have a Galaxy S3 that I use as a streaming source and saw that you've made it work with the Fulla 2. What version of Android are you running?  My S3 is a Verizon version that was never updated to Lollipop, but I could root it to upgrade if the hardware is there to support OTG.
> 
> I just received my Fulla 2 and I had no trouble getting it to work with my LG G4 phone that's running Android Marshmallow.  I first used the phone charger to energize the Fulla 2 before connecting it to the phone's OTG cable.  I pressed "Play" on the Amazon music streamer and there was beautiful clean music instantly coming through my new Fulla 2.
> 
> Now I need to figure out if there's a way to use an equalizer app on the phone when connected via OTG to the Fulla 2 as the one I have is disabled when connected this way.  There are times when I like to make minor tweaks, or a loudness boost when listening at low levels.




My apologies, I don't have the Fulla 2. I tried using OTG with both my Dacports but they both worked fine despite supporting resolutions higher than the Fulla.

My S3 is a T-Mobile variant that's stuck on 4.Something. So I think it should probably work. Mine isn't rooted or anything either. The stock player did just fine.


----------



## Graygeek

Great to hear that you got it working.  I'll give my S3 a try next week when the holiday fun tapers off.  I'm still experimenting with the Fulla 2 on my primary phone and my computer.  It's an amazing little device that is noticeably improving the sound coming off of those devices internal DAC/AMPs.  
  
 So did you install USB Audio Pro to utilize their custom driver and support better resolution source files?  
 Seems that they take credit for enabling USB to DAC connections (Android Host) even as far back as Android 3.1.  
  
 I'm finding it too much fun re-discovering music in better fidelity.  Hard to keep concentrating, esp. at this hour.


----------



## Zyker

For a PC, would I be better off going with this (the Fulla 2) or a Soundblaster ZX?  Would it be a better sound through the USB data cable for the Fulla 2 or through the speaker/headphone jack on the sound card?


----------



## Graygeek

A Soundblaster ZX is a card for installation into your PC, bundled with an external Headphone amp/volume control, and software.  It also supports 5.1 sound like most modern sound cards.  It's a completely different thing than a small stereo DAC/AMP which is targeted at quality sound - but mostly as a headphone amp for stereo listening.  So if you're looking to build a surround-sound environment on your gaming PC, the ZX (or something like it) is the way to go.  
  
 The Schiit Fulla 2 is a small portable device that runs on power supplied by the USB data connection (if the connected device can do it).  I got it to improve on a 5 year old motherboard Realtek DAC on my PC, but ALSO I wanted something small to use with my phone to improve the sound of that device (or my Chromebook, or my laptop).  So it's very easy to use the FULLA 2 for great sound on any device connected via USB.  But there's no software unique to the FULLA 2.  It is a headphone amp and pre-amp.  It won't drive passive speakers directly.  
  
 Schiit Audio uses high quality components to implement their hi-quality and useful designs.  I didn't see any detailed enough specs on the Creative ZX to compare.  If what you're looking for is good stereo headphone sound, the FULLA is a low cost way to get started.  And it can be used with any source device that can deliver a USB datastream to a host (PC, Phone, Laptop, Chromebook).


----------



## Letmebefrank

Once I transitioned to some good imaging headphones (HD650) I found "surround sound" effects to be unnecessary. You will get better, more natural positioning in stereo. Skip the surround effects crap and keep it stereo. The HD650, HD598 and ATH AD900x are all headphones I've used for gaming that sound better and more accurate with pure stereo than surround effects. In games like Arma 3 I can hear the direction of helicopters coming in from 3+ kilometers away and call out the compass direction within 10°. Enemy footsteps from around walls/buildings and gunshots/snaps are even more accurate.


----------



## wolfmath

Aside from the build, what are the advantages of the Fulla 2 over the Fulla 1? I have the F1 and I really like it. I'm not really sure if I want to upgrade. To be fair, the F1 is only for laptop use. I have a more substantial rig on my desktop.


----------



## mottomotto

wolfmath said:


> Aside from the build, what are the advantages of the Fulla 2 over the Fulla 1? I have the F1 and I really like it. I'm not really sure if I want to upgrade. To be fair, the F1 is only for laptop use. I have a more substantial rig on my desktop.


 
  
 I would think Fulla 2 has better DAC (AK4490), better dial, and better amp than Fulla 1.
  
 I saw some posts comparing AK4490 to PCM1794, and that was enough to push me over to Fulla 2.


----------



## Heals

I'm scared to ask, but anyone have experience or opinions on the Fulla 2 vs the Xduoo XD-05?
  
 (just ordered the xduoo without knowing the fulla was released)


----------



## ld100

My Fulla 2 has marks on screw heads. Like someone just assembled it with screwdriver in a DIY kind of way... I am used to cleanly assembled audio equipment. Is this normal for Schiit? Not a big deal, but a little disappointing on a visual...


----------



## rmoody

ld100 said:


> My Fulla 2 has marks on screw heads. Like someone just assembled it with screwdriver in a DIY kind of way... I am used to cleanly assembled audio equipment. Is this normal for Schiit? Not a big deal, but a little disappointing on a visual...


 

 I wonder if it's a side effect from the production issue they had? I assume they would have had to disassemble them and fix the flaw, then reassemble. But yeah, even $99, I'd want my screws to be new looking and not look like a gorilla put it together. And for real, go get SnapOn screwdrivers. Their slogan actually has truth to it.


----------



## XERO1

I've been listening to the Fulla 2 some more from my laptop, and I have to say, I'm pretty damn impressed with how good it is for $99 bucks!
  
 Is it perfect?  Of course not.  But I just _*love*_ how quickly and easily I can dial in the perfect volume level for each different song.  And it totally blows away the laptop's headphone jack for SQ.
  
 Thanks again to Jason and all the other SchiitHeads who made this little badboy a reality!


----------



## Selbi

> Originally Posted by *XERO1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it perfect?  Of course not.


 
 Just curious, what are your negative thoughts on it? I'm still contemplating what qualifies buying a Schiit stack over the Fulla 2.


----------



## ld100

selbi said:


> Just curious, what are your negative thoughts on it? I'm still contemplating what qualifies buying a Schiit stack over the Fulla 2.


 
  
 The volume control is excellent. Soundwise I am tempted to say the DragonFly Black is just a tiny tiny hair better for the same $100. But volume control certainly makes it an easy choice over Dragon Fly.


----------



## XERO1

selbi said:


> Just curious, what are your negative thoughts on it? I'm still contemplating what qualifies buying a Schiit stack over the Fulla 2.


 

 ​As I stated in an earlier post, while it's DAC is excellent, it's amp section isn't quite as good.  While it is quite vivid sounding in the mid and treble range, it has a slightly weak (but very tight) bass response, and these two traits can combine to create an overly bright signature.  A Modi 2/Magni 2 combo will definitely outperform the Fulla 2, but they aren't portable. 
  
 So if you're looking for something cheap that will do a good job on your desk and also take your laptop listening at Starbucks to the next level, IMHO the Fulla 2 just can't be beat for $99.


----------



## Selbi

xero1 said:


> ​As I stated in an earlier post, while it's DAC is excellent, it's amp section isn't quite as good.  While it is quite vivid sounding in the mid and treble range, it has a slightly weak (but very tight) bass response, and these two traits can combine to create an overly bright signature.  A Modi 2/Magni 2 combo will definitely outperform the Fulla 2, but they aren't portable.
> 
> So if you're looking for something cheap that will do a good job on your desk and also take your laptop listening at Starbucks to the next level, IMHO the Fulla 2 just can't be beat for $99.




Oh, that is actually quite the counter argument for the Fulla. I don't care even remotely as much about highs as I do for bass. Got the Philips Fidelio X2 which already go all in to give you a warm experience, so I don't want any amp to kill that off. So if I do need portability I would probably just live with having to go for IEMs and instead put the money for a Schiit Stack at my home usage.

Your post opened my eyes quite a lot. Thanks!


----------



## XERO1

The Fulla 2 sounds fantastic when used just as a USB DAC and it's the same price as the Modi 2.   So for the same price as a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack, you could buy a Fulla 2 and a Magni 2.  And as long as you can live without 176.4/192kHz playback capability, you can have your cake and eat it too!


----------



## U-3C

What about the CEntrance DACport Slim and the Magni 2 paired together? Comparisons are often made between the Dragonfly Black/Red and many seem to agree that the DACport Slim is superior despite its many issues.


----------



## slex

How i wish it has a mute like m9xx


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

mottomotto said:


> I read HD700 has wider soundstage than HD600, so I would recommend getting a DAC (I don't know if Fulla 2 is better than Modi 2?) + Magni 2 to get the maximum possible openness from HD700.


 
 Setting fire to HD700 has been known to improve their soundstage. Throwing them off a tall building helps tame their high end.


----------



## U-3C

bosiemoncrieff said:


> Setting fire to HD700 has been known to improve their soundstage. Throwing them off a tall building helps tame their high end.




I need to try that someday! :0

At the moment, I don't have the skills to do such delicate tasks, not do I have the money to pay skilled workers for their service, so I use this instead.

I'm a cheap person I know, but it makes the headphones with "abnormally large soundstages" such as the Q701 seem almost negligible. 

I deserve to be impaled and burnt on a large wooden pike, I know.


----------



## Selbi

xero1 said:


> The Fulla 2 sounds fantastic when used just as a USB DAC and it's the same price as the Modi 2.   So for the same price as a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack, you could buy a Fulla 2 and a Magni 2.  And as long as you can live without 176.4/192kHz playback capability, you can have your cake and eat it too!




If I'm just going to buy the Fulla for the DAC I might as well stick to the line-out of my Fiio E10K, which is otherwise just as portable.

Though that thought gives me the idea to just get the Magni 2 and indeed hook it up to my Fiio... In fact, that way I don't have to toss away my Fiio into the drawer and save money at the same time.

Dammit bro, having my cake and eating it too, twice.


----------



## earache

Received my Fulla 2 a couple of days ago. I got it for my office setup to use with an iPad. Picked up the USB 3.0 adapter which allows me to play and charge at the same time. Hooked it all up and the setup works beautifully. Driving a pair of 400i's and it sounds fantastic. So much so that I'm ordering another one just to keep in the den. Very happy with this Schitt!


----------



## slex

earache said:


> Received my Fulla 2 a couple of days ago. I got it for my office setup to use with an iPad. Picked up the USB 3.0 adapter which allows me to play and charge at the same time. Hooked it all up and the setup works beautifully. Driving a pair of 400i's and it sounds fantastic. So much so that I'm ordering another one just to keep in the den. Very happy with this Schitt!



Same, liking the USB adaptor from apple.


----------



## NemoReborn

I received my fulla2 yesterday ! 2 day shipping it was blazing fast !!! 

So far. The sound is incredible! Maybe not vs the high end equipment but vs my laptop's dac , its insanely good !

The device is heavier than i thought but do not feel as premium than i thought it would be ( compared to online picture ). 

The micro Usb socket are misaligned and the usb wire is really hard to connect and remove. Makes me question myself about how long either the socket or wire will last. 

But well for 100$ device , the sound really improved and i dont use my headphone on it yet ( still being shipped ) even my poor IEM apple esrbud sound really good compared to when i was using the 3.5 mm socket on my laptop

If u question yourself if u should get this device , so far i would say go for it. 

Ill come back to share my oppinion back once i try it with my dt990 pro 250ohm


----------



## NemoReborn

selbi said:


> Oh, that is actually quite the counter argument for the Fulla. I don't care even remotely as much about highs as I do for bass. Got the Philips Fidelio X2 which already go all in to give you a warm experience, so I don't want any amp to kill that off. So if I do need portability I would probably just live with having to go for IEMs and instead put the money for a Schiit Stack at my home usage.
> 
> Your post opened my eyes quite a lot. Thanks!




I did many A/B listening and i didnt find it killing the bass at all.makes them be way lessfloppy and less boomy but that a good thing imo . There is also a option on the schiit into windows u can click called bassboost. It make the high less crisp and make the sound alot more warmer.

And also , yes different amp have different sound signature. But i dont think it would change the way your headphone sound " that much ". Changing headphone have a way bigger impact than changing your amp.


----------



## NemoReborn

When i am listening mu fulla2 on my laptop via Usb , should i have my laptop's gain maxed out ??? Or it dsnt mather at all !?


----------



## Venture Guy

nemoreborn said:


> The micro Usb socket are misaligned and the usb wire is really hard to connect and remove. Makes me question myself about how long either the socket or wire will last.


 
 A number of people, including myself, have had alignment problems with the USB connectors. The DIY solution is to loosen the screws on the bottom, plug into the micro USB port  and jiggle to realign the connector. Tighten things up and you are good to go.


----------



## Hofy

Mine just came today. It was not suppose to be delivered until the 27th. It is a Christmas miracle!


----------



## XERO1

nemoreborn said:


> When i am listening mu fulla2 on my laptop via Usb , should i have my laptop's gain maxed out ??? Or it dsnt mather at all !?


 
  
 Yes.  By having the PC's digital volume control set to 100, you maximize the DAC's dynamic range and minimize its noise floor.


----------



## lixoke

I just got mine and the ports on the back for the usb connector are crazy tight when seating the connector. It feels like the cutouts to show the ports aren't cut big enough.
  
 Also, how do I use this thing? It didn't even come with a manual, so I have no idea how to use it. I tried connecting the usb to the little power plug and the little square, but nothing happens on my PC. My PC doesn't even detect it.
  
 Edit: NM, restart got it detected. Sounds very nice!


----------



## MisterEwing

I received my Fulla 2 yesterday, and have been putting it through it's paces both last night and this morning.
  
 I tested the Fulla 2 with both my MacBook Air and Windows 10 PC, both connected easily and neither required the addition of a secondary power supply. I also hooked up a pair of Kanto YU3s via the line out and had zero issues. I prefer line out to the YU3s since they have a remote for volume control, but I also verified that the pre-out works as expected.
  
 For comparison purposes I used three different headphones: Sennheiser HD598Cs, Philips Fidelio X2 and Sennheiser HD 650, and directly a/b'd the Fulla with an SMSL 793II, using Tidal Hifi. 
  
 With the X2s and the 598Cs, I much prefered the sound of the Fulla 2. It's not night and day, but the bass response seemed more controlled (especiall with the X2s) and treble was generally smoother. I really, really like the way the 598Cs sound with the Fulla 2... it might become my go to mobile setup moving forward.
  
 The HD650s were a bit of a different story. Now, before everyone says, the Fulla 2 isn't meant to power the 300 ohm HD650s, I specifically asked Schiit and they assured me the pairing would work out well. While, I don't disagree, the HD650s sound just fine with the Fulla 2, and do get extremely loud, the HD650s definitely do benefit from more power. I've noticed a slight reduction in tightness of bass, and overall expansiveness of HD650s compared to powering them with an Aune X1s. What's most interesting, is, at least to my ears, the Fulla 2 and the SMSL SD793 sound nearly identical with the 650s. It may have been the tracks I selected, but the 'noticeable' improvement I heard in the X2s and the 598Cs switching from the 793 to the Fulla 2, were missing with the HD650s.
  
 Having said all of that I'm definitely keeping the Fulla 2. I might add an Magni 2 at some point, but honestly, although I know I can get more out of my 650s with better amplification, I'm extremely happy with the Fulla 2, especially at the $99 price point.


----------



## Graygeek

After a couple of days with my new FULLA 2, I have to say that I'm delighted with it.  I have had no trouble with hardware connections to my LG G4 phone, my Windows desktop, or my Toshiba Chromebook.  The unit make the most noticeable difference vs the Realtek ALC889 DAC in my Desktop PC, and with the unknown DAC chip in my Chromebook.  All three devices are able to supply the power to the FULLA 2.  I love having a smooth and precise volume control at my fingertips.  The FULLA drives both my Focal Listen and my old Bose AE2 phones just fine.  The amp brings out the best in the FOCAL headphones, which provide wonderful clarity in the mids and a smooth textured bass that benefits from the extra power.  
  
 That said, I'm still working out media players with embedded equalizer capabilities because on the PC and phone, using separate DSP apps as I was doesn't work with a USB connected DAC.  The DSP (if any) has to happen within the player software itself.  I plan to try USB Audio Player Pro with the EQ plugin on my Android phone.  For the PC, I use Media Monkey and I read that there is a plugin called Jammix that provides EQ / DSP functionality.  But it's Christmas Eve and time to celebrate, so I'll have to wait to sort that all out.  
  
 The FULLA 2 is a versatile and very portable little DAC/AMP.  I'm very happy to have it.  
  
 p.s. I too have very tight USB connections on the unit.  I've left a short micro USB to USB A pigtail plugged into it so I can move it to different devices without exercising / stressing the little USB port on the back of the FULLA.


----------



## ld100

Anyone can compare it with Grace M9XX? I know there is a 5 times price difference, but form factor kind of puts them in the same territory. While I do like Fulla 2 the bass leaves a lot to be desired for me comparing even to Dragonfly...


----------



## slex

ld100 said:


> Anyone can compare it with Grace M9XX? I know there is a 5 times price difference, but form factor kind of puts them in the same territory. While I do like Fulla 2 the bass leaves a lot to be desired for me comparing even to Dragonfly...



Yes i can, maybe next coming new year. This F2 looks promising for portability. Just strap a compatible phone together and ready to go. 

It should compare to mojo too.


----------



## mottomotto

misterewing said:


> Having said all of that I'm definitely keeping the Fulla 2. I might add an Magni 2 at some point, but honestly, although I know I can get more out of my 650s with better amplification, I'm extremely happy with the Fulla 2, especially at the $99 price point.


 
  
 I tried HD600 with Fulla 2 and with Titanium HD/Magni 2.
  
 I can hear noticeable drop in bass volume, and general decrease in "richness" of sound with Fulla 2. I suspect the amp is too weak for HD600.
  
 That said, I paired Fulla 2 with HD598SE for office setup, and they work very well together.


----------



## U-3C

mottomotto said:


> I tried HD600 with Fulla 2 and with Titanium HD/Magni 2.
> 
> I can hear noticeable drop in bass volume, and general decrease in "richness" of sound with Fulla 2. I suspect the amp is too weak for HD600.
> 
> That said, I paired Fulla 2 with HD598SE for office setup, and they work very well together.


 
  
 Yeah, based on my understanding, the Titanium HD really tries to boost the bass. See if you can get the sound you like with some EQ/DSP?


----------



## bladefd

letmebefrank said:


> Sound is very similar. Dacport slim is way smaller but lacks the nice features of the fulla 2. Dacport slim also runs really hot, which I'm not a fan of. If I was looking for a full featured portable desktop solution, I would pick the fulla 2. If ultimate portability is your goal, and you have no need for analog inputs or preamp outs, go for the DacPort Slim.




What about the dacport hd? Do you think the hd edition would hold up better vs the fulla 2? I am literally down to dacport hd or fulla 2 as dac+amp to drive my DT880 600ohms for desktop. Portability pretty much not relevant.


----------



## xLoud

I have fiio X3 2nd gen. I am considering to buy schiit fulla 2. Is it really an upgrade? Or I should just buy an amp. 
I will use it with Hifiman HE-400i mostly.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

bladefd said:


> What about the dacport hd? Do you think the hd edition would hold up better vs the fulla 2? I am literally down to dacport hd or fulla 2 as dac+amp to drive my DT880 600ohms for desktop. Portability pretty much not relevant.


 
 Spec-wise the DACport Slim is more powerful at the higher impedances.  Since the DACport HD is an improved version of the Slim with higher sample rates, more output power, and more features, I think theoretically it should push your DT880 600Ohms a bit better.
  
 The DACports do have some noise floor when paired with 16-32ohm efficient cans though.  I was looking at the Fulla 2 to hopefully alleviate this issue and have a unit that can power things like my KZ ED9 to my HD 6XX, but I feel from the reports here that there isn't quite enough oomph at the high end on the Fulla 2.  My DACport HD and Slim both can bring out a good amount of low end on the HD 6XX when compared to some of my onboard audio.


----------



## bladefd

sometechnoob said:


> Spec-wise the DACport Slim is more powerful at the higher impedances.  Since the DACport HD is an improved version of the Slim with higher sample rates, more output power, and more features, I think theoretically it should push your DT880 600Ohms a bit better.
> 
> The DACports do have some noise floor when paired with 16-32ohm efficient cans though.  I was looking at the Fulla 2 to hopefully alleviate this issue and have a unit that can power things like my KZ ED9 to my HD 6XX, but I feel from the reports here that there isn't quite enough oomph at the high end on the Fulla 2.  My DACport HD and Slim both can bring out a good amount of low end on the HD 6XX when compared to some of my onboard audio.




I don't plan on driving IEMs or very low impedance headphones with dac+amp so I probably don't need to worry about that. I can get the DACport hd for $110 on buydig so I might just get that. Fulla2 ends up costing about $105 with shipping so I am probably better off with the DACport hd. Thanks!


----------



## Venture Guy

bladefd said:


> I don't plan on driving IEMs or very low impedance headphones with dac+amp so I probably don't need to worry about that. I can get the DACport hd for $110 on buydig so I might just get that. Fulla2 ends up costing about $105 with shipping so I am probably better off with the DACport hd. Thanks!


 
 What magic numbers do you have to enter into buydig to get the DACport HD for $110? I didn't even see it listed...


----------



## Venture Guy

whoops...


----------



## bladefd

venture guy said:


> What magic numbers do you have to enter into buydig to get the DACport HD for $110? I didn't even see it listed...




Just add to cart and check the cart.. It worked for me but it could have expired - it was on slickdeals all day today. Maybe it went by certain quantity before deal expired 

https://slickdeals.net/f/9580936-centrance-dacport-hd-portable-amp-dac-109-free-shipping?src=SiteSearchV2Algo1


----------



## redrum801

bladefd said:


> Just add to cart and check the cart.. It worked for me but it could have expired - it was on slickdeals all day today. Maybe it went by certain quantity before deal expired
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/9580936-centrance-dacport-hd-portable-amp-dac-109-free-shipping?src=SiteSearchV2Algo1




If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none at all lol , sold out pretty quick it seems


----------



## overthebars

I've been listening to the Fulla 2 for 5 days now and I am really impressed with the sound using my DT-770 250 ohm. The amp section works pretty well with these cans. I even plugged in my Klipsch X12i earbuds and I can hear a noticeable improvement in sound quality over listening to them with the ipod.
  
 I'm using the USB out of my laptop listening to lossless music and everything works great.... however.... when trying to use the Fulla 2 with my i devices, NO GO. I bought the 30 pin camera connection kit for the ipod, and the lightning camera connection kit for my iphone and when connected, both just keep playing the music through the on board speakers...?... I shouldn't need the powered hub talked about on the Schiit website because i'm powering the Fulla 2 with 5 volt USB direct input, right??  I'd like to use the Fulla 2 as a DAC for my 2 channel system and listen to my ipod. I can only get it to work using the headphone out to the Fulla 2 analog input, but then i'm not getting the advantage of the nice Fulla 2 DAC. 
  
 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lixoke

To me, the bass sounds very good and strong. Maybe because I'm only driving a pair of PX100ii:


----------



## Jacobh

overthebars said:


> I've been listening to the Fulla 2 for 5 days now and I am really impressed with the sound using my DT-770 250 ohm. The amp section works pretty well with these cans. I even plugged in my Klipsch X12i earbuds and I can hear a noticeable improvement in sound quality over listening to them with the ipod.
> 
> I'm using the USB out of my laptop listening to lossless music and everything works great.... however.... when trying to use the Fulla 2 with my i devices, NO GO. I bought the 30 pin camera connection kit for the ipod, and the lightning camera connection kit for my iphone and when connected, both just keep playing the music through the on board speakers...?... I shouldn't need the powered hub talked about on the Schiit website because i'm powering the Fulla 2 with 5 volt USB direct input, right??  I'd like to use the Fulla 2 as a DAC for my 2 channel system and listen to my ipod. I can only get it to work using the headphone out to the Fulla 2 analog input, but then i'm not getting the advantage of the nice Fulla 2 DAC.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




Are you connecting power to the Fulla before plugging it into your phone?

If you are I would suggest contacting Schiit. You may have got one of the ones that are missing the chip needed to work with idevices.


----------



## ottoa63

Hi..I got one and so far,,,It only plays with my phone,,LG G4,,I have 2 tablets 2015 models,,can't get it to works,,,I followed instructions, ,provided power with 5V USB charger. .no luck,,,disappointed


----------



## overthebars

jacobh said:


> Are you connecting power to the Fulla before plugging it into your phone?
> 
> If you are I would suggest contacting Schiit. You may have got one of the ones that are missing the chip needed to work with idevices.


 
 Yes, I made sure to connect the USB power prior to plugging in the phone or ipod. I will contact Schiit this week... that is weird because I had to wait for my Fulla 2 to ship because they were supposedly waiting for the correct parts to arrive for the i connectivity....
  
 Thanks Jacobh


----------



## XERO1

overthebars said:


> I'm using the USB out of my laptop listening to lossless music and everything works great.... however.... when trying to use the Fulla 2 with my i devices, NO GO. I bought the 30 pin camera connection kit for the ipod, and the lightning camera connection kit for my iphone and when connected, both just keep playing the music through the on board speakers...?... I shouldn't need the powered hub talked about on the Schiit website because i'm powering the Fulla 2 with 5 volt USB direct input, right??  I'd like to use the Fulla 2 as a DAC for my 2 channel system and listen to my ipod. I can only get it to work using the headphone out to the Fulla 2 analog input, but then i'm not getting the advantage of the nice Fulla 2 DAC.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 
  
 I don't know about the 30-pin issue but try using a few different micro-USB cables because some of them that you have may be 'power only' micro-USB cables and won't be able to transmit any data.
  
 Also, only use a CCK that you bought from an authorized reseller.  If you bought it online from an unauthorized reseller, it could be a fake.


----------



## overthebars

xero1 said:


> I don't know about the 30-pin issue but try using a few different micro-USB cables because some of them that you have may be 'power only' micro-USB cables and won't be able to transmit any data.
> 
> Also, only use a CCK that you bought from an authorized reseller.  If you bought it online from an unauthorized reseller, it could be a fake.


 
 I'm pretty sure my CCK's both work, because I took both devices (Gen 3 ipod touch & iPhone 6) out and plugged them into my truck and they both immediately switch the my-link system over to USB and start playing music. The Lightning CCK said it was "Apple certified", but is NOT Apple. I really only care about the iPod touch working, and the 30-pin to USB is the factory Apple cable that came with my iPod touch... It works on my Denon receiver, in my truck, everywhere i've ever used it... except the Fulla 2
  
 My Micro-USB cable says that it is OTG style to allow music/data transfer as well as charging. It's this one here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N9S9Z0G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## Jacobh

Pretty sure you need a CCK for the Fulla to work with an iOS device. My phone works plugged into my car with the normal cable, but still needs a CCK cable to connect to a portable DAC. 

There are a few dacs that have iOS support natively (and don't need the CCK), but the Fulla does not. If your not using a genuine CCK that's probably your problem.


----------



## overthebars

jacobh said:


> Pretty sure you need a CCK for the Fulla to work with an iOS device. *My phone works plugged into my car with the normal cable, but still needs a CCK cable to connect to a portable DAC.*
> 
> There are a few dacs that have iOS support natively (and don't need the CCK), but the Fulla does not. If your not using a genuine CCK that's probably your problem.


 
 Okay, that must be my issue. I'll find a genuine Apple 30-pin CCK. Thanks. Kinda goofy to have to buy more adapters when the factory USB cable works with every other device I connect it to, but... welcome to the HiFi world...


----------



## Jacobh

overthebars said:


> Okay, that must be my issue. I'll find a genuine Apple 30-pin CCK. Thanks. Kinda goofy to have to buy more adapters when the factory USB cable works with every other device I connect it to, but... welcome to the HiFi world...




This is probably more on Apple. If you are selling a $20k car or a $400 portable DAC your willing to pay whatever license fee apple charges to decode the digital audio passed via lightning/30 pin. If your selling a $100 dac it probably makes less economic sense and your customers are willing to buy a camera connection kit. 

If you just need more power for your headphones you could always just use the amp on the Fulla for the time being. iPhones / iPods usually have good DACs in them already.


----------



## overthebars

jacobh said:


> If you just need more power for your headphones you could always just use the amp on the Fulla for the time being. iPhones / iPods usually have good DACs in them already.


 
 Yeah, the Fulla 2 is going to be great for listening to my DT-770's from my laptop.
  
 For my 2-channel system, I may just buy a stand alone DAC that is MFI. I'm assuming there would have to be a sound improvement over listening via the 3.5mm to RCA cable like i'm doing now.... 
  
 Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## BigDaddyNC

Now that the festivities of the last few days are behind me, I can finally get some more time patched into my Fulla 2 and HD600's.  Almost forgot how sweet it is...
  
 Went from Stanley Clarke's "School Days" to Judas Priest's "Sad Wings of Destiny"...and what shall I listen to next?  A problem that I like having...
  
 Merry, merry, and happy, happy to all!


----------



## Currawong

overthebars said:


> xero1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about the 30-pin issue but try using a few different micro-USB cables because some of them that you have may be 'power only' micro-USB cables and won't be able to transmit any data.
> ...


 

 This is the wrong cable. OTG cables are to use with Android phones to get USB output, ie: are the Android equivalent of a CCK. They will not work with a CCK. You need a regular USB A to Micro USB cable to connect to your CCK, assuming it has a USB socket.


----------



## overthebars

currawong said:


> This is the wrong cable. OTG cables are to use with Android phones to get USB output, ie: are the Android equivalent of a CCK. They will not work with a CCK. You need a regular USB A to Micro USB cable to connect to your CCK, assuming it has a USB socket.




Wow... looks like I'm learning the hard way... thanks for the info

Do you have a link to the correct adapter? EVERY time I search online for a "USB-A female to USB micro" cable, they all come back with "OTG" somewhere in the description....


----------



## Currawong

You don't want or need a female socket.
  
 Think of it this way: How do you connect the Fulla to a computer? The answer is: Via a regular full-size USB A plug to USB B micro plug cable, the same as you get with cameras and numerous other devices. An iPhone doesn't have a regular USB A socket, so the CCK gives it one. The regular Lightning to full-size USB A plug cable, which you have is _not_ a CCK, but allows an iPhone/iPad to be connected to a _computer_ as a device. The CCK is a special adaptor that gives an iPhone or iPad a regular USB A socket, the same as you have on a regular computer, so it can itself act as a computer and connect (officially) a camera. 
  
 The "Apple Certified" thing you have allows _an audio component to pretend to be a computer_ so you can hook up an iPhone to play back music through it using the same computer you hook your iPhone/iPad to a computer with. The CCK method, where the iPhone is the "computer" and uses a regular DAC is an unofficial method for music playback, which Apple doesn't support, so they don't have to guarantee it will work.
  
 In summary: 
  
*Computer* with USB A _socket _-> Regular Lightning to USB A _plug_ cable -> iPhone (as device)
*Apple Certified Audio Component *with USB A _socket -> _Regular Lightning to USB _plug_ cable -> iPhone (as device)
  
*Computer* with USB A _socket _-> Regular USB A _plug_ to B or micro-B _plug_ cable -> Audio DAC
*iPhone with CCK* with USB A _socket _(*as computer*) -> Regular USB A _plug_ to B or micro-B _plug_ cable -> Audio DAC


----------



## overthebars

currawong said:


> You don't want or need a female socket.
> 
> Think of it this way: How do you connect the Fulla to a computer? The answer is: Via a regular full-size USB A plug to USB B micro plug cable, the same as you get with cameras and numerous other devices. An iPhone doesn't have a regular USB A socket, so the CCK gives it one. The regular Lightning to full-size USB A plug cable, which you have is _not_ a CCK, but allows an iPhone/iPad to be connected to a _computer_ as a device. The CCK is a special adaptor that gives an iPhone or iPad a regular USB A socket, the same as you have on a regular computer, so it can itself act as a computer and connect (officially) a camera.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the clarification... I've got it figured out now! much appreciated.


----------



## Layman1

Just wondering, but is there anyone out there who's actually using these with IEM's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Specifially, I have a pair of Trinity PM4's, which people say will improve quite a bit with an amp.
  
 They are a low impedance IEM, 16 Ohms.
 Some people say they work well with a device that outputs a low impedance.
  
 A user on the thread there: "The PM4 really didn't bloom for me either till I added 75*ohm* to them then they made sense. Does seem they need juice and may be quite picky with sources w/o amping. I found the transparency wasn't there, they were a bit constrained/dampened sounding, trouble with brightness esp. at higher volume and the bass wasn't as low reaching, dynamic, or separated as it should/could be and a nice bit of their detail was lost."
 Generally there seems to be a consensus that they improve with amping.
  
 Anyway, so, based on the above, I have questions:
  
 1) I was wondering whether anyone can advise on whether they think the Fulla 2 would be a good match with the PM4 (in terms of amping them, as well as being a DAC)?
  
 2) or would the Magni 2 be a better idea? (better amp, but then I did quite want to try the DAC on the Fulla 2!)
  
 For further information, I'm using the xDuoo X3 (Rockboxed) as a DAP, and FLAC files.
  
 3) I don't know whether the Fulla 2 could be used to override the DAC of the xDuoo X3 (so that the X3 becomes a transport only)?
 I'm assuming that the DAC (or general sound signature) of the Fulla 2 would be better than the DAC of the xDuoo X3.
 If so, what kind of cable would I need for that?
  
 Thanks in advance for any help; much appreciated!


----------



## U-3C

layman1 said:


> Just wondering, but is there anyone out there who's actually using these with IEM's? :tongue_smile:
> Specifially, I have a pair of Trinity PM4's, which people say will improve quite a bit with an amp.
> 
> They are a low impedance IEM, 16 Ohms.
> ...




In the case of that user who added an impedance adapter, the person clearly prefers _poor_ amping (not saying the person is doing anything bad, just saying the amplification isn't just amplifying the sound. It is also adding other stuff to the mix). 

One of the main reasons people amp low impedance, easy to drive headphones is to fix impedance mismatch. If the output impedance of the amp is too high, it may affect the sound depending on the headphones. This is why people try to keep the output impedance as low as possible, ideally a ratio of 1:10 between the output impedance of an amp and the input impedance of dynamic headphones for proper dampening, so the headphones sound as they should. However, this user you are referring to probably didn't really buy the headphone with the sound signature s/he wanted. Fortunately, increasing the impedance does alter the sound in preferable ways. However, adding an impedance adapter also results in the headphones being harder to drive (since...well, you increased the impedance), so an amp may still be needed. For this person, the Fulla 2 probably is a terrible choice, as it is very neutral and has a low impedance, so the person will hear exactly how his/her PM4 should sound. Those who say that it works well with an amp that has a low output impedance are probably the exact opposite: they like the sound signature of the headphones and do not like the effects that a high output impedance does to the sound. 

There are of course, many other potential reasons, but that seems to be the main ones I can assume, based on what you said.


----------



## Hofy

Now that I have had my Fulla2 for a couple of days, I will be upgrading.  I need more power for my HE400i.  I am finding I have to turn it up to the 2o'clock position for decent volume.  On the original Fulla I was listening with the volume just about at about the same position.  I guess I keep saving for the Jotunheim.


----------



## bigro

hofy said:


> Now that I have had my Fulla2 for a couple of days, I will be upgrading.  I need more power for my HE400i.  I am finding I have to turn it up to the 2o'clock position for decent volume.  On the original Fulla I was listening with the volume just about at about the same position.  I guess I keep saving for the Jotunheim.


 

 While the Fulla 2  Is a Swiss army knife the one thing as expected being its power source is certain HP's need more Juice as I foudn with My Fostex and Beyer DT990 600 Ohms. It will do the job but it's a little out of it's element.. However with easy to drive hp's its does a terrific job. I use the Fulla 2 As a DAC and use its line out to my Magni 2 Uber and then Take the Fulla 2 If I am traveling. I Understand the Jot is a Power house. Depending on your aspirations it could easily be an End Game Amp.


----------



## Hofy

bigro said:


> While the Fulla 2  Is a Swiss army knife the one thing as expected being its power source is certain HP's need more Juice as I foudn with My Fostex and Beyer DT990 600 Ohms. It will do the job but it's a little out of it's element.. However with easy to drive hp's its does a terrific job. I use the Fulla 2 As a DAC and use its line out to my Magni 2 Uber and then Take the Fulla 2 If I am traveling. I Understand the Jot is a Power house. Depending on your aspirations it could easily be an End Game Amp.


 
 I never intended the Fulla2 to be a final solution, more of a stepping stone.  It works for now and will be just a DAC when I get an amp with more power.  Then it will be replaced with a multibit dac.


----------



## Hofy

Dont get me wrong, the Fulla2 is a great little DAC/Amp and sounds great.  It just doesnt have enough power for my cans.  I'll see how much extra cash I raise over the next week and a half before I figure out if I have to send it back for credit or keep it to use even in part.


----------



## NemoReborn

bigro said:


> While the Fulla 2  Is a Swiss army knife the one thing as expected being its power source is certain HP's need more Juice as I foudn with My Fostex and Beyer DT990 600 Ohms. It will do the job but it's a little out of it's element.. However with easy to drive hp's its does a terrific job. I use the Fulla 2 As a DAC and use its line out to my Magni 2 Uber and then Take the Fulla 2 If I am traveling. I Understand the Jot is a Power house. Depending on your aspirations it could easily be an End Game Amp.




I am still wondering how my dt990 pro 250 going to perform Pretty much bought it for these


----------



## NemoReborn

bigro said:


> While the Fulla 2  Is a Swiss army knife the one thing as expected being its power source is certain HP's need more Juice as I foudn with My Fostex and Beyer DT990 600 Ohms. It will do the job but it's a little out of it's element.. However with easy to drive hp's its does a terrific job. I use the Fulla 2 As a DAC and use its line out to my Magni 2 Uber and then Take the Fulla 2 If I am traveling. I Understand the Jot is a Power house. Depending on your aspirations it could easily be an End Game Amp.




I am still wondering how my dt990 pro 250 going to perform Pretty much bought it for these


----------



## Mr Rick

nemoreborn said:


> I am still wondering how my dt990 pro 250 going to perform Pretty much bought it for these


 
 You did read the specs, right? The Fulla 2 is rated at 40 mw into 300 ohms. It certainly won't be a powerhouse into your 990's.


----------



## NemoReborn

mr rick said:


> You did read the specs, right? The Fulla 2 is rated at 40 mw into 300 ohms. It certainly won't be a powerhouse into your 990's.




Well according to schiit it should work well. And considering they have half of the resistance of the 600ohm version. Id expect i would work fine. Will see


----------



## Mr Rick

nemoreborn said:


> Well according to schiit it should work well. And considering they have half of the resistance of the 600ohm version. Id expect i would work fine. Will see


 
  
 At 260 mw into 300 ohms, the Magni 2 would be a much better choice for your cans. IMHO


----------



## MisterEwing

nemoreborn said:


> Well according to schiit it should work well. And considering they have half of the resistance of the 600ohm version. Id expect i would work fine. Will see


 
  
 The Fulla 2 can drive the the 300 ohm Sennheiser HD650, reasonably well. Is it a perfect pairing? No. Do the 650s get loud? Absolutely. Now before someone jumps in and says amplification is more than just volume, I completely agree. The HD650s will sound better with better amplification. The problem is that better amplification will in essence double the cost. Assuming you don't already have a dac, going either Fulla 2 out to a Magni 2 or a Schiit stack will run at least $200. If your budget is ~$100, the Fulla 2 is pretty damn amazing. It also giver you the flexibility to eventually add an additional amp in the future.
  
 If you do get the Fulla 2 let us all know what you think of it paired with the 250 ohm 990s. I've been using my Fulla 2 with my laptop and my 650s the last couple of days and have been generally happy with the versatility/portability and general sound quality.
  
 Oh, I almost forgot, in my experience your source material will impact the difference quite heavily. If you are using Spotify/Google Play Music/Apple Music, the advantages of better amping might not be as apparent. At least I found that to be the case when testing the 650s with the Fulla 2/Aune X1s/SD793, Tidal Hifi/Google Music/various FLAC files.


----------



## Mr Rick

I subscribe to the adage of using the proper tool for the job. The Fulla is not the proper tool for listening to high z cans.


----------



## Wyd4

mr rick said:


> I subscribe to the adage of using the proper tool for the job. The Fulla is not the proper tool for listening to high z cans.




While I agree in principal, if one has limited means to adhere to this subscription, the fulla 2 seems like a fantastic gateway to good audio. 

Sadly myself and many other members here I am sure, have a love of good audio, with a deficiency in liquid funds. With the price of previously flagship headphones coming into the realms of a realistic goal to many, it is great to have more affordable source components popping up into the fold to get the ball rolling.


----------



## cbl117

Has anyone tried the fulla 2 with a low impedence IEM like se535? I hear a moderate amount of hissing/static when using se535 with the fulla 2.

I also want to note my dissapointment in the build quality of the fulla 2. One of the PCB standoffs used to secure the PCB was completely separated from the board, which resulted in the screw spinning freely. The USB connections were impossible to make. I had to open up the fulla 2 and re-solder the standoff to the board to properly align the USB ports. The USB connection is still very hard to make, and I have to angle the cable connector to make the connection. All the screw heads are partially stripped, and came from the factory like that. There is also audible static when rotating the volume knob. 

I don't care if this is a $99 piece. A company's integrity should hold constant, and the fulla2 feels like it was rushed to market. This will be the last time I purchase a schiit product, and this is coming from a guy who already owns a Bimby, Lyr2 and a Wyrd. When it comes time to upgrade I won't be looking at Gumby/MJ2.


----------



## Mr Rick

cbl117 said:


> Has anyone tried the fulla 2 with a low impedence IEM like se535? I hear a moderate amount of hissing/static when using se535 with the fulla 2.
> 
> I also want to note my dissapointment in the build quality of the fulla 2. One of the PCB standoffs used to secure the PCB was completely separated from the board, which resulted in the screw spinning freely. The USB connections were impossible to make. I had to open up the fulla 2 and re-solder the standoff to the board to properly align the USB ports. The USB connection is still very hard to make, and I have to angle the cable connector to make the connection. All the screw heads are partially stripped, and came from the factory like that. There is also audible static when rotating the volume knob.
> 
> I don't care if this is a $99 piece. A company's integrity should hold constant, and the fulla2 feels like it was rushed to market. This will be the last time I purchase a schiit product, and this is coming from a guy who already owns a Bimby, Lyr2 and a Wyrd. When it comes time to upgrade I won't be looking at Gumby/MJ2.


 
  
 With that laundry list of problems, why didn't you send it back?


----------



## Baldr

cbl117 said:


> Has anyone tried the fulla 2 with a low impedence IEM like se535? I hear a moderate amount of hissing/static when using se535 with the fulla 2.
> 
> I also want to note my dissapointment in the build quality of the fulla 2. One of the PCB standoffs used to secure the PCB was completely separated from the board, which resulted in the screw spinning freely. The USB connections were impossible to make. I had to open up the fulla 2 and re-solder the standoff to the board to properly align the USB ports. The USB connection is still very hard to make, and I have to angle the cable connector to make the connection. All the screw heads are partially stripped, and came from the factory like that. There is also audible static when rotating the volume knob.
> 
> I don't care if this is a $99 piece. A company's integrity should hold constant, and the fulla2 feels like it was rushed to market. This will be the last time I purchase a schiit product, and this is coming from a guy who already owns a Bimby, Lyr2 and a Wyrd. When it comes time to upgrade I won't be looking at Gumby/MJ2.


 

 *Deleted due to @Mr Rick beating me to the punch with the previous post.


----------



## Mr Rick

baldr said:


> *Deleted due to @Mr Rick beating me to the punch with the previous post.


 
 I liked yours better.


----------



## NemoReborn

baldr said:


> *Deleted due to @Mr Rick beating me to the punch with the previous post.


 
  
 the comment was useless imo anyway ...
  
 the guy just pointing out problem MANY OF US having with the product  , if he could fix the problem himself , congrats to him cause thats something many of us cant do .


----------



## NemoReborn

misterewing said:


> If you do get the Fulla 2 let us all know what you think of it paired with the 250 ohm 990s. I've been using my Fulla 2 with my laptop and my 650s the last couple of days and have been generally happy with the versatility/portability and general sound quality.


 
  
  
 If i am desapointed with the final result of the dt990 pro 250ohm , can any of u guys point out some headphone that could work well with the fulla2 ?  in the same patern of sound .. i kinda like warm / V shape sound considering i play plenty of video game / movie and some music ... all kind of music ... but i hate boomy / bloated bass .. great quantity of bass is fine but controled ...


----------



## cbl117

nemoreborn said:


> the comment was useless imo anyway ...
> 
> the guy just pointing out problem MANY OF US having with the product  , if he could fix the problem himself , congrats to him cause thats something many of us cant do .




Why is my comment useless? Warning people about the laundry list of problems with this product is not useless...

To answer the other question about why I didn't return it: If I can make the fix myself, then why bother sending it back to wait for a replacement with the same manufacturing defect?? Also, because I don't feel like eating shipping plus 15%.


----------



## U-3C

cbl117 said:


> Why is my comment useless? Warning people about the laundry list of problems with this product is not useless...
> 
> To answer the other question about why I didn't return it: If I can make the fix myself, then why bother sending it back to wait for a replacement with the same manufacturing defect?? Also why not return it? Well, because I don't feel like eating shipping plus 15%.




I actually find the report about hiss very interesting. So few people mention it in reviews of audio products when it's the elephant in the room that anyone with sensitive IEMs will notice.

Many people who are just getting into audio and are looking for a DAC only do so to get away from noise, though even high end products are noisy as hell, yet reviewers treat them like it doesn't exist, focusing on how realistic the highs are, how controlled the bass is, etc, when sometimes they are the only ones who even hear such things. 

My first DAC had said issue. People kept saying it's a miracle, until finally somebody spoke up about the annoying static, and what do you know, it seems to also be the first thing many people have noticed too and ask hell broke loose...

(Okay, I exaggerated a bit, but you get the idea  )


----------



## cbl117

u-3c said:


> I actually find the report about hiss very interesting. So few people mention it in reviews of audio products when it's the elephant in the room that anyone with sensitive IEMs will notice.
> 
> Many people who are just getting into audio and are looking for a DAC only do so to get away from noise, though even high end products are noisy as hell, yet reviewers treat them like it doesn't exist, focusing on how realistic the highs are, how controlled the bass is, etc, when sometimes they are the only ones who even hear such things.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, the hype train takes alot of people for a ride. Just look at the monk+. People act like they haven't seen cheap chinese earbuds before.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Considering it is USB powered, the hissing is coming from your USB source, not the fulla 2 itself. With some 32ohm HP and the volume cranked all the way to the max on my home machine the fulla 2 is dead silent.


----------



## Venture Guy

No noise with sensitive earbuds or NightHawk headphones. If I set my cell phone right next to the Fulla 2, I will hear the faint buzzing of it's RF transmitter.


----------



## Hofy

No noise on mine either.  35 ohm HE400i turned up all the way, dead silent.  Also the fit and finish on mine is top notch.  If it just had some more juice I would be happy for quite some time.


----------



## FrivolsListener

I used Fulla (original) with HD-600s, 300 Ohm headphones without problems.  I presume that Fulla 2 will work as well.  Are the people using Hi-Z cans going for earth-shattering volume levels?  IIRC, in the chapter on Fulla (original), Jason used HD-800s, also Hi-Z cans with them.


----------



## U-3C

frivolslistener said:


> I used Fulla (original) with HD-600s, 300 Ohm headphones without problems.  I presume that Fulla 2 will work as well.  Are the people using Hi-Z cans going for earth-shattering volume levels?  IIRC, in the chapter on Fulla (original), Jason used HD-800s, also Hi-Z cans with them.




The HD600 isn't really insensitive though. :0

And everyone's listening levels are different. Remember that double the power only results in an increase of 3 db. That is just the amount of headroom some people may need.


----------



## ld100

mr rick said:


> With that laundry list of problems, why didn't you send it back?


 
  
  
 Personally I am just not happy with the build quality at all and I have to say that my DragonFly black sounds better. Noticeably better. I will give it another few days, but I think Fulla 2 is going back... I do not mind spending significantly more for better sound, but for a $100 dollars we have to be competitive. I have to say even Origin+ has a significantly better finish quality.


----------



## ld100

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF32QAzAa1U&t=316s
  
 Kind of interesting what he thinks about the highs... This is exactly what I am disliking about Fulla 2.


----------



## watchnerd

Mine works fine.  No hisses, no scratchiness when changing volume.
  
 Listening to right now with the AKG K701 from Macbook Air, no external power used.


----------



## waynes world

cbl117 said:


> Unfortunately, the hype train takes alot of people for a ride. Just look at the monk+. People act like they haven't seen cheap chinese earbuds before.




Hey, nothing wrong with the monk+'s!


----------



## ld100

waynes world said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with the monk+'s!


 
  
 Nothing wrong, but to be honest they are not that great... I have two and each time use them I keep wondering what the fuzz is about. I have much better earbuds that I paid about the same for... Marketing is very powerful thing...


----------



## U-3C

ld100 said:


> Nothing wrong, but to be honest they are not that great... I have two and each time use them I keep wondering what the fuzz is about. I have much better earbuds that I paid about the same for... Marketing is very powerful thing...




It can easily be subjective preference. For quite a few people, the Monk+ sounds much better than significantly expensive headphones that cost hundreds. Since the Monks are so popular, it's hard for them to not fall into the hands of someone that really loved them above all else, who just happens to report back here, and then just happens to find others like him/her anger this the hyper train continues. It's the same reason why to me, the HD800S are not great at all. Based on marketing and user feedback, I have no doubt they are good for many other people out there and are even considered a bargin. I'll keep my 12 dollar IEMs over the HD800s if I can only choose to keep one forever (and that I can't sell the one I chose  ), even if Brooko charges into my home with a baseball bat full of nails. 

And no, I'm not getting a tube amp just to wake them up. I simply don't like them after trying them out again and again.

Heck, if Head-Fi didn't exist, I might also look at the HD800s and say that marketing is such a powerful thing. People will actually pay that much number for such a piece of junk. But Head-Fi does exist, so I'm less ignorant now. Please don't hunt me down and burn me alive.


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

misterewing said:


> The Fulla 2 can drive the the 300 ohm Sennheiser HD650, reasonably well. Is it a perfect pairing? No. Do the 650s get loud? Absolutely. Now before someone jumps in and says amplification is more than just volume, I completely agree. The HD650s will sound better with better amplification. The problem is that better amplification will in essence double the cost. Assuming you don't already have a dac, going either Fulla 2 out to a Magni 2 or a Schiit stack will run at least $200. If your budget is ~$100, the Fulla 2 is pretty damn amazing. It also giver you the flexibility to eventually add an additional amp in the future.
> 
> If you do get the Fulla 2 let us all know what you think of it paired with the 250 ohm 990s. I've been using my Fulla 2 with my laptop and my 650s the last couple of days and have been generally happy with the versatility/portability and general sound quality.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, in my experience your source material will impact the difference quite heavily. If you are using Spotify/Google Play Music/Apple Music, the advantages of better amping might not be as apparent. At least I found that to be the case when testing the 650s with the Fulla 2/Aune X1s/SD793, Tidal Hifi/Google Music/various FLAC files.




The schiit fulla 2 would be better for a hd600 than a fiio e12 (i have a e12 right now)? What would you guys recomend for a guy that as a 80ohm dt770 and a hd600? I researched a bit and right now i am quite in love with fulla 2, oppo ha 2..... I usually use smartphones and a ipad air 2 for my listening sessions....


----------



## bigro

No Issues with the Fit and Finish on my Fulla 2. The USB Ports were a little tight. If there was issues with your final product an email to their support team would not hurt. No hissing whatsoever on multiple computers. 
 I had a Vali 1 that would ring and ring and ring. an email to schiit support resulted in  some basic tests and then rapid exchange, where a New Vali 1 was on they way within the hour I dropped the old one off at Fedex . Cases May vary but they covered shipping and No restocking fee. All I was out of was a little time in listening. I don't know what else you could ask for. Anything that is produced en masse there will inevitably be some with issues. Ask Apple, Samsung, Ford, Toyota, Chevy etc etc.


----------



## fleecefox

Hi, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on the Fulla 2 and a pair of AKG 712s, does anyone have any experience with that combo? Do you think the Fulla 2 will drive them sufficiently? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ld100

u-3c said:


> It can easily be subjective preference. For quite a few people, the Monk+ sounds much better than significantly expensive headphones that cost hundreds. Since the Monks are so popular, it's hard for them to not fall into the hands of someone that really loved them above all else, who just happens to report back here, and then just happens to find others like him/her anger this the hyper train continues. It's the same reason why to me, the HD800S are not great at all. Based on marketing and user feedback, I have no doubt they are good for many other people out there and are even considered a bargin. I'll keep my 12 dollar IEMs over the HD800s if I can only choose to keep one forever (and that I can't sell the one I chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am one of those few who likes earbuds and honestly Monk + is a not that good. It is a pill to get people interested in earbuds. You spend a fiver or a ten and realize that the sound is good. Much better that Apple old buds and quite enjoyable. Better than expected for a five dollar bill. But realistically as earbud goes Monk + is nothing special. It is veiled and end the end of the day is a good $5-10 earbud. Nothing else. All the fuzz is strongly correlated with the price and great marketing...


----------



## ottoa63

I am using a Android phone with an OSCAR cable all is working fine... I have 2 different tablets one LG the other Samsung.. And cannot get the Fulla2 to work... Tried giving it power.. Nothing... I'll contact Schiit... But their FAQ says it should work with tablets.. And phone... No drivers no fuss.. I don't know why it's not working.


----------



## ottoa63

Sorry OTG CABLE not Oscar..


----------



## harpo1

ottoa63 said:


> Sorry OTG CABLE not Oscar..


 
 Make sure you have the host side of the otg cable connected to the phone.


----------



## Ancipital

misterewing said:


> The Fulla 2 can drive the the 300 ohm Sennheiser HD650, reasonably well. Is it a perfect pairing? No. Do the 650s get loud? Absolutely. Now before someone jumps in and says amplification is more than just volume, I completely agree. The HD650s will sound better with better amplification.


 
  
 Yep, there's a lot more to amplification than going loud, but expanding too much on the theme might get people very defensive and seems to get you into trouble with the mods. However, the Fulla 2 drives the HD650 oddly well for something that only draws 500mA of power, it's true.
  
 It has a buttload of QA issues right now, and often arrives either faulty or mis-assembled, but if you get a basically working one, it's a very nice object lesson in what's possible in a tiny power and BOM budget. Despite all the hassle that I've had getting a working one, I'm still rather impressed. Hopefully, once it settles down, it will become the de-facto entry level desktop listening box for people who want to improve on the on-board audio of their laptop or mobile device. When the production issues are sorted, the sheer quality of the engineering will be hard to miss.


----------



## Seret

i ordered the Fulla 2 the day it became available.  I received it that weekend, and I have been delighted with it's performance and versatility.  I am using HD650s, and the sound is very full, and it is not lacking bass!  (My previous "headphone amplifier" was the headphone output of an NAD integrated C372, which NAD says is amplified.)
  
 The fit and finish on my Fulla 2 is flawless, and the pot is aligned perfectly.  I have owned $400 preamps that were not assembled with this precision.  (And that is what I experienced with all of the Schiit products at RMAF, where I "lived" at their long table for hours over that weekend in October.)
  
 It certainly is a drag to receive a faulty product, but this company takes care of its customers.  I am looking forward to my next few purchases of their audio essentials!


----------



## ld100

seret said:


> i ordered the Fulla 2 the day it became available.  I received it that weekend, and I have been delighted with it's performance and versatility.  I am using HD650s, and the sound is very full, and it is not lacking bass!  (My previous "headphone amplifier" was the headphone output of an NAD integrated C372, which NAD says is amplified.)
> 
> The fit and finish on my Fulla 2 is flawless, and the pot is aligned perfectly.  I have owned $400 preamps that were not assembled with this precision.  (And that is what I experienced with all of the Schiit products at RMAF, where I "lived" at their long table for hours over that weekend in October.)
> 
> It certainly is a drag to receive a faulty product, but this company takes care of it's customers.  I am looking forward to my next few purchases of their audio essentials!


 
  
  
 I hate to be the one who brings negativity, but this is my first time with Schiit and the brand has been hyped beyond the clouds. I am attaching picture of the device I received. Instead of sitting straight volume control is tilted all the way to the left with almost no gap on the left side and about 1/8 of the inch on the right. Both top screw heads show signs of a screwdriver... Maybe it is just me, but I expect better even for a $100 dollars. Made in America does not mean sloppy... I personally think the device I received should of been flagged by Schiit QA and not shipped out just based on the two things I mentioned. 
  
 Bass - yes it is there. But on the whole the sound is not superb. The youtube review I posted last night actually hits it right on the head. Reviewer gets it 100% right in my opinion. Ok (nice?) device for a $100, but not super duper amazing. If the volume control was straight and screw heads looked perfect I would probably keep it and use it occasionally. But as it is I am strongly considering returning it. I would rather spend a little more and have a nicer looking device... And I bet most will sound at least as good and some baybe even better.


----------



## ld100

ld100 said:


> I hate to be the one who brings negativity, but this is my first time with Schiit and the brand has been hyped beyond the clouds. I am attaching picture of the device I received. Instead of sitting straight volume control is tilted all the way to the left with almost no gap on the left side and about 1/8 of the inch on the right. Both top screw heads show signs of a screwdriver... Maybe it is just me, but I expect better even for a $100 dollars. Made in America does not mean sloppy... I personally think the device I received should of been flagged by Schiit QA and not shipped out just based on the two things I mentioned.
> 
> Bass - yes it is there. But on the whole the sound is not superb. The youtube review I posted last night actually hits it right on the head. Reviewer gets it 100% right in my opinion. Ok (nice?) device for a $100, but not super duper amazing. If the volume control was straight and screw heads looked perfect I would probably keep it and use it occasionally. But as it is I am strongly considering returning it. I would rather spend a little more and have a nicer looking device... And I bet most will sound at least as good and some baybe even better.


 
  
  
 And one more complain... The design does not allow to plug in standard jack to my powered monitors on the back. I have a nice cable that I paid I think around 20-25 dollars for and the head is quite wide... I use it all the time on other devices and works fine.  Fulla 2 casing does not allow that wide head to be plugged in all the way in. See the pick. Quite annoying. Lots of static and noise and no sound...


----------



## a44100Hz

It's a product at the lowest end of the pricing tier that punches above its weight class and has some early production issues... but the company makes good products, it's unfortunate that this specific one has some manufacturing issues but it would be foolish to overlook the rest of their product line or claim their gear is over hyped. Focus more on sound than aesthetics for something with these features at this price point. As far as the cable goes, sometimes loosening the screws can help with problems connecting to the back.


----------



## AudioBear

ld100 said:


> And one more complain... The design does not allow to plug in standard jack to my powered monitors on the back. I have a nice cable that I paid I think around 20-25 dollars for and the head is quite wide... I use it all the time on other devices and works fine.  Fulla 2 casing does not allow that wide head to be plugged in all the way in. See the pick. Quite annoying. Lots of static and noise and no sound...


 
 That is a problem.  Don't know whether there are standards for plug and receptacle dimensions, but those two aren't going to make beautiful music together.  Besides returning the Fulla 2, I see three quick fixes.  The first is to remove 3 screws and the outer case comes off.  Voilá, naked Fulla.  The plug would then fit.  The second is to take a rat tail file and remove enough metal that the plug fits.  Finally, use another plug.  I kind of doubt that Fulla 2 will be much improved by a wire that costs more than it does and even a $25 cable may be overkill.  Monoprice for $2 is Fulla's speed.


----------



## MisterEwing

Not to downplay the reports of problems with the Fulla 2, clearly there are units going out less than perfect, but I can report I ordered mine the evening of the 21st and received it on the 23rd. So far zero issues. Everything seems to be lined up correctly and working fine.
  
 Again, not saying Schiit is over the proverbial hump with the Fulla 2 manufacturing/QA issues, but for anyone considering the purchase it is possible to get one that's pretty close to perfect. Either that or I'm extremely lucky.
  
 Also as an update, I've been using my Fulla 2 with my HD650 since Friday and I'm extremely happy. Over the weekend I considered adding a Magni 2, but at this stage I think the Fulla 2 is just fine for my setup. The beauty of the HD650s is they scale really well. Had I not heard them with better equipment in the past I wouldn't have thought for a second that I was missing out on anything using them with just the Fulla 2.
  
 As for cables I can confirm the Kabeldirekt 3.5mm/3.5mm to RCA work just fine with the Fulla 2. I have no idea where they fall in the echelon of 'audiophilia' but for under $10 they seem well made.


----------



## derek1387

For a simple desktop solution that would work for gaming and light music on a set of HD598's, would this be a good option? Or something else in this price range to look at?


----------



## Letmebefrank

Using my fulla 2 at work to some presonus eris 4.5 monitors via the included (with the speakers) black rubber coated 3.5mm to rca, which I had to shave one side of with a knife to get it to fit in the fulla 2, and the sound is fantastic. Absolutely no noise other than the very slight high pitch wine from the monitors that is only perceptible when my head is turned just right, even with the Fulla unplugged.


----------



## AudioBear

+1 to MisterEwing
  
 Mine has been perfect from day one.  Works with iPhone.  The USB inputs were tough fits the first few times but they've loosened up with use.  Volume knob is centered.  Screws are mint -- no marks -- but not dead straight or flat if you look hard.  Sounds very good.  Apparently not everyone has been so lucky.  Schiit is obviously turning out a lot of these very fast.  You know what they say when haste makes waste: Schitt happens.


----------



## MisterEwing

derek1387 said:


> For a simple desktop solution that would work for gaming and light music on a set of HD598's, would this be a good option? Or something else in this price range to look at?


 
  
 While I don't own the HD598SE (open back) I can tell you it pairs quite well with the 598Cs (closed back version). I've been really happy with the Fulla 2's performance with all of my headphones thus far. Aside from some build issues (reported here and elsewhere) and the obvious limits USB power presents (not remotely an issue for the HD598s) I really can't see a reason anyone wouldn't buy a Fulla 2 at this price point.


----------



## slex

Did anyone grease the inputs and outputs before plugging in? Might solve tightness from connection.


----------



## MisterEwing

letmebefrank said:


> Using my fulla 2 at work to some presonus eris 4.5 monitors via the included (with the speakers) black rubber coated 3.5mm to rca, which I had to shave one side of with a knife to get it to fit in the fulla 2, and the sound is fantastic. Absolutely no noise other than the very slight high pitch wine from the monitors that is only perceptible when my head is turned just right, even with the Fulla unplugged.


 
 I have pair of Kanto YU3s connected to the line out on my Fulla 2 via the earlier mentioned KabelDirekt 3.5mm to RCA cable and I hear zero noise. I haven't tried connecting them via the pre out other than to just test that it worked. You are much more tolerant than I am... a high pitch whine would drive me batty! I had an old MacBook Pro that would make a high pitch whine at times and I literally wanted to throw it out the window.


----------



## Letmebefrank

misterewing said:


> I have pair of Kanto YU3s connected to the line out on my Fulla 2 via the earlier mentioned KabelDirekt 3.5mm to RCA cable and I hear zero noise. I haven't tried connecting them via the pre out other than to just test that it worked. You are much more tolerant than I am... a high pitch whine would drive me batty! I had an old MacBook Pro that would make a high pitch whine at times and I literally wanted to throw it out the window.




I'm not one to tolerate high pitch noise either but like I said, I have to have my head tilted just right (unnaturally) and then it is at the edge of my perception. I have been diagnosed with misophonia, and I react strongest to oral sounds, but anything non-rhythmic and repetitive can drive me (more) insane.


----------



## ld100

audiobear said:


> That is a problem.  Don't know whether there are standards for plug and receptacle dimensions, but those two aren't going to make beautiful music together.  Besides returning the Fulla 2, I see three quick fixes.  The first is to remove 3 screws and the outer case comes off.  Voilá, naked Fulla.  The plug would then fit.  The second is to take a rat tail file and remove enough metal that the plug fits.  Finally, use another plug.  I kind of doubt that Fulla 2 will be much improved by a wire that costs more than it does and even a $25 cable may be overkill.  Monoprice for $2 is Fulla's speed.


 
  
  
 Monoprice is the easy solution, but Schiit at this point should be well aware of these things before product gets released...


----------



## ld100

a44100hz said:


> It's a product at the lowest end of the pricing tier that punches above its weight class and has some early production issues... but the company makes good products, it's unfortunate that this specific one has some manufacturing issues but it would be foolish to overlook the rest of their product line or claim their gear is over hyped. Focus more on sound than aesthetics for something with these features at this price point. As far as the cable goes, sometimes loosening the screws can help with problems connecting to the back.


 
  
 I am sorry, but a $100 dollars dac/amp market is quite competitive. There are many devices out there and despite the hype Fulla 2 is not the best thing since sliced bread. On paper it should be near the top as it has good form form factor and good selection of features. But it is lucking in quality of build and design. And as a dac/amp it is not clear winner in terms of audio quality.
  
 While $100 is not a lot of money in the world of audio, at the same time this is the sweet point for small dac/amp in these category. There are popular devices like Dragonfly, Micca Origin+, Nuprime, Centrance and many others. Things like 4 feet so device does not tip to the left and right, centered volume control, space to fit cables without unscrewing the top are not too much to ask in my opinion.


----------



## a44100Hz

ld100 said:


> I am sorry, but a $100 dollars dac/amp market is quite competitive. There are many devices out there and despite the hype Fulla 2 is not the best thing since sliced bread. On paper it should be near the top as it has good form form factor and good selection of features. But it is lucking in quality of build and design. And as a dac/amp it is not clear winner in terms of audio quality.
> 
> While $100 is not a lot of money in the world of audio, at the same time this is the sweet point for small dac/amp in these category. There are popular devices like Dragonfly, Micca Origin+, Nuprime, Centrance and many others. Things like 4 feet so device does not tip to the left and right, centered volume control, space to fit cables without unscrewing the top are not too much to ask in my opinion.




You're right that this product has had a sub-par rollout. But don't discount their entire line of products because you'll be missing out on some great tech for the price. They are definitely a "function over form" sort of company, which I appreciate as we are interested in sound and not looks, but even so, their stuff usually looks nice too.


----------



## cbl117

cbl117 said:


> Has anyone tried the fulla 2 with a low impedence IEM like se535? I hear a moderate amount of hissing/static when using se535 with the fulla 2.
> 
> I also want to note my dissapointment in the build quality of the fulla 2. One of the PCB standoffs used to secure the PCB was completely separated from the board, which resulted in the screw spinning freely. The USB connections were impossible to make. I had to open up the fulla 2 and re-solder the standoff to the board to properly align the USB ports. The USB connection is still very hard to make, and I have to angle the cable connector to make the connection. All the screw heads are partially stripped, and came from the factory like that. There is also audible static when rotating the volume knob.
> 
> I don't care if this is a $99 piece. A company's integrity should hold constant, and the fulla2 feels like it was rushed to market. This will be the last time I purchase a schiit product, and this is coming from a guy who already owns a Bimby, Lyr2 and a Wyrd. When it comes time to upgrade I won't be looking at Gumby/MJ2.


 

 Deleted.  I misunderstood the device capabilities.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

cbl117 said:


> Following up to my previous post above:  I finally got a chance to try the fulla2 with my ipad and...wait for it...I can't.  I get the error message saying the device requires too much power.  My device is supposed to be the corrected version because they originally delayed my order to fix the issue.
> 
> @Baldr (since you so helpfully chimed in earlier) I would like to return the fulla2 for a full refund, and I don't understand why I would be responsible to pay restocking fees and shipping fees on such a faulty device.  I'll send an email to Schiit customer support.


 

 At the risk of asking a stupid question, you did connect the USB power/charger/etc to the Fulla 2 before connecting the other USB port to your iPad, right?  You likely have, but I wanted to make sure you were covering all bases.


----------



## cbl117

bigdaddync said:


> At the risk of asking a stupid question, you did connect the USB power/charger/etc to the Fulla 2 before connecting the other USB port to your iPad, right?  You likely have, but I wanted to make sure you were covering all bases.


 
  
 Not a stupid question.  I screwed up.  I misunderstood the device's capabilities.  I thought it was able to play directly with iOS devices using the CCK cable.  I deleted my previous post.


----------



## thesebastian

Just ordered this little marvellous thing to use with my AKG K701s. It will be here next week (can't wait). 
  
 I plan to use it just as an amp at home (with a Modi Multibit I already have ), and amp+dac when travelling. (I'm currently using a nuForce uDAC-2 with the headphones, so I think it will worth the upgrade!).
  
 Also ordered some cables to try this ( What I found in European Amazon: Ugreen's USB OTG just in case, KabelDirekt's RCA to 1/8 , Ugreen's 1/8 to RCA female). 
  
 I'll report how it works when arrive.


----------



## soLicitous

cbl117 said:


> Has anyone tried the fulla 2 with a low impedence IEM like se535? I hear a moderate amount of hissing/static when using se535 with the fulla 2.


 
  
 My Fulla 2 should be here Friday and I will be using it to drive my Empire Ears Spartan IVs which have a low impedance... will report back when I have some results. Hoping I didn't make a mistake!


----------



## Ancipital

cbl117 said:


> Has anyone tried the fulla 2 with a low impedence IEM like se535? I hear a moderate amount of hissing/static when using se535 with the fulla 2.


 
  
 I just dug out my SE535 and plugged them in, via Shure's own 1/4 inch to 3.5mm adaptor, specifically to answer this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It's remarkably quiet. For reference, 9-10 o'clock was about as loud as I was prepared to go with regular listening before I started to worry about my ears. When playing a silent file, or not playing, I didn't hear noise until about 3 o'clock. I did get a little noise from the volume pot moving though, though not too severe, and not really all that noticable when music was playing.
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## cbl117

ancipital said:


> I just dug out my SE535 and plugged them in, via Shure's own 1/4 inch to 3.5mm adaptor, specifically to answer this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks.  That's definately not how mine behaves.  I have static/noise with my se525 even with the volume knob all the way down.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

cbl117 said:


> Not a stupid question.  I screwed up.  I misunderstood the device's capabilities.  I thought it was able to play directly with iOS devices using the CCK cable.  I deleted my previous post.


 

 Excellent!  Now if I could only get my replacement in my grubby paws...as I said before my Fulla 2 works great with my Mac Mini, but will not work at all with my iPhone nor iPad.  I tried all permutations of connecting power and data, rebooting, standing with one leg in the air and my index finger pointed due west...
  
 My replacement shipped out the 16th using Priority Mail and I am still waiting for it to arrive.  The USPS tracking site ain't tellin' me diddly-squat.  The last status is December 19 at 2:41am.  I get that this is holiday time, but Priority Mail should have been here by now.  Must be the Priority Mail "Send By Tortoise" option.
  
 Feeling impatient.  Don't want to be chained to my desk for all of my listening sessions.
  
 Please, Schiit.  Make 'em hurry!
  
 Yes, I know that this isn't their support forum, I'm just venting -- hopefully with a sympathetic/empathetic group.


----------



## Ancipital

cbl117 said:


> Thanks.  That's definately not how mine behaves.  I have static/noise with my se525 even with the volume knob all the way down.


 
  
 You can suffer noise as electrical interference down the USB cable- as small, inexpensive units like Fulla 2 tend not to be galvanically isolated. If you can, try some other sources- e.g. if you were using a laptop (often extremely noisy), try using your phone via an OTG adaptor. If you notice a difference, it could be that your source just has dirty USB outs.
  
 (Also, if you're using it with a phone, have the phone a little bit away from the Fulla 2, unless you feel like putting the phone in flight mode- or you might hear it chattering to the the cell.)


----------



## Angular Mo

I received my Fulla 2 today and am very pleased with the volume knob and all the flexibility of inputs and outputs.

I started using it today as an amp for my Chord Mojo because the volume marbles are just annoying and I felt the amp in the Mojo was missing something.

With my DT 770 80ohms headphones I can report the Fulla 2 is surprising lively in its sound, not too bright, but definitely not as analytical or boring as the O2 (Mayflower's)

I use it when I am sitting on my sofa with my Mojo because it is so convenient, whereas for desktop I connect either my Vali v1 or ancient iBasso P4 Warbler (rolled opamps courtesy of Top Flight) to my Bimby.

For the Fulla 2 I sense good layering of the soundstage, though not the widest of instrument placements, but... then again, I am using closed-back headphones.

I look forward to trying it with a battery instead of my American mains power, but I doubt I will appreciate the difference in sound quality.

Best $99 ever spent on this hobby.


----------



## watchnerd

thesebastian said:


> Just ordered this little marvellous thing to use with my AKG K701s. It will be here next week (can't wait).
> 
> I plan to use it just as an amp at home (with a Modi Multibit I already have ), and amp+dac when travelling. (I'm currently using a nuForce uDAC-2 with the headphones, so I think it will worth the upgrade!).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use mine with AKG K701s and it works fine.
  
 As good as my MJ2? No...but still better than the alternatives at the size / price.


----------



## Saaki

I'm trying to get my Fulla 2 to work with my OnePlus One. Is there anything special I need to do so that it recognizes it? I just plugged in my OTG cable and powered up PowerAmp, but I can't get anything to happen. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## harpo1

saaki said:


> I'm trying to get my Fulla 2 to work with my OnePlus One. Is there anything special I need to do so that it recognizes it? I just plugged in my OTG cable and powered up PowerAmp, but I can't get anything to happen. Any tips? Thanks!


 
 You sure you have your otg cable plugged in the right way?  Host side to phone?  I have the OPO and it works fine with it.  USB Audio Player Pro recognizes it right away.


----------



## Saaki

I'm pretty sure I have it plugged in correctly. I have the cable it came with plugged into my OTG cable which is plugged into my phone. I just got USB Audio Player PRO and when I try to play something I get the message, "No USB Audio Device Found". It did seem to recognize that I plugged in something via USB when I first plugged it in, but now I'm getting nothing. I also just checked my OTG cable with a USB drive and it works fine.
  
 Am I doing something wrong? Maybe I got one of the defective units?


----------



## redrum801

How does the dac in the fulla2 compare to the modi2 uber and multibit ? I've seen some comment that it might be just as good or better than the modi2 . If that's the case I'm thinking of getting the fulla2 and a magni2 uber combo to pair with the hd700 my wife just got me . Still got my eye on the Oppo Ha2se also though just because I'm lazy when I get home from work and I can leave it in the arm rest of my recliner lol .


----------



## harpo1

saaki said:


> I'm pretty sure I have it plugged in correctly. I have the cable it came with plugged into my OTG cable which is plugged into my phone. I just got USB Audio Player PRO and when I try to play something I get the message, "No USB Audio Device Found". It did seem to recognize that I plugged in something via USB when I first plugged it in, but now I'm getting nothing. I also just checked my OTG cable with a USB drive and it works fine.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Maybe I got one of the defective units?


 
 What version of android are you running on your OPO?


----------



## Saaki

6.0.1 Marshmellow


----------



## harpo1

saaki said:


> 6.0.1 Marshmellow


 
 Well I'd try some different cables if you have them and if that doesn't work contact Schiit for a replacement.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Sometimes a device restart is required after installing USB audio player pro to get it to recognize the dac. When I first bought my centrance dacport slim I couldn't get it to work with USB APP, but after a restart it worked fine.


----------



## Baldr

OK, OK, it is time for me to chime in on cheap products – after all, I was the guy who started the cheap product challenge between Jason and myself with the original Modi. They are hard to get down to a price and difficult tradeoffs have to be made in their design, much less manufacture. There are additional challenges when the product is built here in the USA in a very high tax and labor burdened economy, as well as an employee pay scale which begins at over double the minimum wage. The reason we do this is because we want to build loyalty and a happy workplace. It's eight hours of everyone's day, after all. People respond to money far better than platitudes. This is the way I did Theta, and even before that, it worked for In'n'Out Burgers who made and make the best fast food burger, period. They also pay their employees well over minimum, a fact that was not lost on me when a friend worked there even before I founded Theta. Well paid help takes pride in what they do more than poorly paid ones. I am not so much bragging here as making a point that after taxes and labor on entry level products, we do not get rich on beer money which remains – the hope is that we sell enough for a phuc-ton of beer.
  
 Product design tradeoffs are tough and result in surprises. Since this is the second-smallest product we have ever built, we had to use the smallest parts we have ever used. They are so small that if we place the shoulder to shoulder, 50 of them would crowd into an inch. This brings up new standards and consequent learning curve (read delay) in board inspection (read wrong/missing things). Because of cost/space/performance, this product incorporates the best sounding switcher power supply IC we ever found to provide a bipolar power supply from a monopolar input, for the purpose of power and punch to drive many popular headphones. If our design choice is a switcher vs. an anemic amp, at 100 smackers, then I take the amp balls over the very minor compromise to the highs this switcher makes. That is our design choice – if you like that, well great. If you don't, send it back. Oh, and with respect to experience in putting together our own products: It takes a while, and the earliest adopters get hit the worst, particularly at Christmas. Stuff like the jacks don't fit? We use monoprice, since they are in a price category like the Fulla2. It never occurred to us we would have users using horsecock sized audio plugs from audiophile cables here. Oh, you are talking about the mini USB sockets? Yeah, it took us a while to realize we were not optimally assembling our first units, and longer because we were using the monoprice cables we supply with every unit. And yes, I know you do not want nor deserve to hear that plugging your cables in from a low angle and pulling up Schiit.
  
 So guess what!! We make mistakes. So we have screwed up, and will do so in the future, despite our best intentions. I understand that is part of the human condition. Particularly when we are in a Christmas hurry, and yup, some times when we are not. For all of those mistakes, we are sincerely regretful. I will be the first to admit there is a Schiit Attitude, but a huge part of that is wanting our clients to be as happy as our employees, and no consideration that anyone deserves any kind of bad treatment.
  
 Speaking of clients, we have sold over two hundred thousand units to many, many, people. Unfortunately, there are a several of them that I have fired over the years. There are some unfortunates who will never, ever, but never be happy with anything we could ever provide. On the threads, they bad mouth, do not take advantage of remedies, post, repost, share their misery with all. These types linger like farts in a theater. They have absolutely no notion that happiness is an inside job. They post not just on our threads, mind you, I see them everywhere. Fortunately, they are a tiny minority.  I totally get that we cannot please all, not even if God personally did the design. That's why we have competitors.
  
 In summary, we really appreciate our clients and we do the best we can.  If we haven't, we really want to make it right. Thanks to all!


----------



## Letmebefrank

baldr said:


> In summary, we really appreciate our clients and we do the best we can.  If we haven't, we really want to make it right. Thanks to all!




Thanks Mike for all you guys do over at Schiit, you guys have the best customer service I've ever seen in a company your size. I love the Schiit attitude as well. The modi multibit opened my eyes to what a dac could be. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## ld100

baldr said:


> OK, OK, it is time for me to chime in on cheap products – after all, I was the guy who started the cheap product challenge between Jason and myself with the original Modi. They are hard to get down to a price and difficult tradeoffs have to be made in their design, much less manufacture. There are additional challenges when the product is built here in the USA in a very high tax and labor burdened economy, as well as an employee pay scale which begins at over double the minimum wage. The reason we do this is because we want to build loyalty and a happy workplace. It's eight hours of everyone's day, after all. People respond to money far better than platitudes. This is the way I did Theta, and even before that, it worked for In'n'Out Burgers who made and make the best fast food burger, period. They also pay their employees well over minimum, a fact that was not lost on me when a friend worked there even before I founded Theta. Well paid help takes pride in what they do more than poorly paid ones. I am not so much bragging here as making a point that after taxes and labor on entry level products, we do not get rich on beer money which remains – the hope is that we sell enough for a phuc-ton of beer.
> 
> Product design tradeoffs are tough and result in surprises. Since this is the second-smallest product we have ever built, we had to use the smallest parts we have ever used. They are so small that if we place the shoulder to shoulder, 50 of them would crowd into an inch. This brings up new standards and consequent learning curve (read delay) in board inspection (read wrong/missing things). Because of cost/space/performance, this product incorporates the best sounding switcher power supply IC we ever found to provide a bipolar power supply from a monopolar input, for the purpose of power and punch to drive many popular headphones. If our design choice is a switcher vs. an anemic amp, at 100 smackers, then I take the amp balls over the very minor compromise to the highs this switcher makes. That is our design choice – if you like that, well great. If you don't, send it back. Oh, and with respect to experience in putting together our own products: It takes a while, and the earliest adopters get hit the worst, particularly at Christmas. Stuff like the jacks don't fit? We use monoprice, since they are in a price category like the Fulla2. It never occurred to us we would have users using horsecock sized audio plugs from audiophile cables here. Oh, you are talking about the mini USB sockets? Yeah, it took us a while to realize we were not optimally assembling our first units, and longer because we were using the monoprice cables we supply with every unit. And yes, I know you do not want nor deserve to hear that plugging your cables in from a low angle and pulling up Schiit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I feel that few parts of this post was provoked by my negative comments that I posted in a last few days...
  
 Let's be fair here. The cables that I use are not "horsecock sized audio plugs from audiophile cables". They are just regular cables that worked on anything from my iphone to my ipod classic to other devices I used them with. I purchased them at BestBuy from what I recall when I needed that type of a cable few years ago. Nothing audiophile about them. Would be nice if your device worked with any normal cable and not just monoprice brand. 
  
 "There are some unfortunates who will never, ever, but never be happy with anything we could ever provide"
  
 I had been reading great things about your brand and intended to get multibit dac shortly with a headphone amp. Fulla 2 was just a toy for my desk that had the form factor I like. To compliment my Dragonfly and few others I have... I decided to skip on $500 Monoprice's Grace device with that form factor and get Fulla 2, Modi Multbit and a Schiit headamp to pair with the multbit dac... Unfortunately Fulla 2 that I received has quite few shortcomings that I noticed... 3 feet, audio, build quality and those cables issues... Then customers notice and bring up these things they should be treated with some respect. We are not unfortunates or haters... I had no intention of bashing your brand. Honesty is not a bad thing. No device is ever perfect, but things like 4 feet is not rocket science... It is a feedback that should be noted and hopefully addressed in a future... Reading your post it feels like there is a lot more of "Schiit attitude" than customer respect...
  
 Here is another pic of the Fulla 2 that I got... Maybe it is just me, but it is kind of difficult not to be negative with that volume control thing slanted to the left under that angle... I personally think this device should not of been send to a customer... I have hard time seeing why I should be happy with it...


----------



## FrivolsListener

baldr said:


> OK, OK, it is time for me to chime in on cheap products [...]
> 
> Product design tradeoffs are tough and result in surprises. [...]
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a customer who buys Schiit, I really do appreciate you guys.  I really do!  Am I satisfied 100% of the time?  Nope.  But I am satisfied enough to throw money at you.  My initial Modi was a little unreliable.  It has since been retired.  Fulla Classic I read the noise, and decided I could live with its shortcomings.  I plan to buy Fulla 2.   And Vidar.
  
 I really do like your Schiit!  If I stopped bitchinng, it meant I'd stop buying! 
  
 Now, Jason said in his thread that he doesn't mind constructive criticism. So, let me suggest -- *suggest* -- that Fulla 2's outer case could use maybe a dimple above the 1/8" jacks.  Everything else seems fine.
  
 I have also said elsewhere that Nick has a high BS threshold -- it takes a bit to convince him that there's a real problem.   Once convinced, you guys have NEVER failed to satisfy my concern.  Maybe that just comes from working with the (disgruntled, OCD) public that you have to be that way.
  
 But don't feel unappreciated.  PLEASE.  I, for one, love what you are doing IN the industry and TO the industry.  Please keep it up!


----------



## FrivolsListener

ld100 said:


> I feel that few parts of this post was provoked by my negative comments that I posted in a last few days... [snip]
> 
> Here is another pic of the Fulla 2 that I got... Maybe it is just me, but it is kind of difficult not to be negative with that volume control thing slanted to the left under that angle... I personally think this device should not of been send to a customer... I have hard time seeing why I should be happy with it...


 
  
 Two comments:
 1.  That's a bit of OCD talking.  I know it from experience.  Such detail used to drive me bonkers.
 2.  That's an assembly error that Baldr talked about above.   It happens, unfortunately.
 3.  (I lied) Fortunately, that you can fix yourself, by loosening two screws and recentering the board.   The board appears to be built correctly; it was just installed a little off.  That'd take less time than a return, unless you really feel Schiit must handle it for you or that it's more than a board put in badly.
 4.  If you do believe that's a deeper error than an assembly error, send it back and wait out the repair/return cycle.  Schiit is a good company with good people, but you have to hold up your end by playing by the return rules (ask for an RMA via email to support, with an explanation).  Respect begets respect.


----------



## Baldr

ld100 said:


> Unfortunately Fulla 2 that I received has quite few shortcomings that I noticed... 3 feet, audio, build quality and those cables issues...
> I have hard time seeing why I should be happy with it...


 
   
 You do not have to be happy with it.  We are not shoving it down your throat.  Your remedy is to return it as defective for replacement or refund.  Consider this a waiver of the 15 day return for refund.  Goodbye!


----------



## Saaki

letmebefrank said:


> Sometimes a device restart is required after installing USB audio player pro to get it to recognize the dac. When I first bought my centrance dacport slim I couldn't get it to work with USB APP, but after a restart it worked fine.


 
 Whelp. That worked! It is working just fine now. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ld100

baldr said:


> You do not have to be happy with it.  We are not shoving it down your throat.  Your remedy is to return it as defective for replacement or refund.  Consider this a waiver of the 15 day return for refund.  Goodbye!


 
  
 "waiver of the 15 day return for refund"
  
 Please clarify what that means? A little less 'Schiit Attitute' would be nice...


----------



## rkw

ld100 said:


> "waiver of the 15 day return for refund"
> 
> Please clarify what that means?


 
 Seems obvious to me. The company has a 15 day return policy. They will waive that policy for you and allow you to return it for full refund past the 15 day period.


----------



## cbl117

rkw said:


> Seems obvious to me. The company has a 15 day return policy. They will waive that policy for you and allow you to return it for full refund past the 15 day period.




Nope, Partial refund. Schiit charges a restock fee (at their descretion). When i requested a full refund for my unit i was told pretty matter of factly that they'll determine if the restocking fee will be waived. 

Also, apparently customers are expected to eat the return shipping costs, so factor that in.


----------



## thesebastian

Quote:


watchnerd said:


> I use mine with AKG K701s and it works fine.
> 
> As good as my MJ2? No...but still better than the alternatives at the size / price.


 
  
 Thanks, is really good to know somebody's tried the Fulla 2 with the K701s (I've been searching this for weeks). 
  
 At home, I'm going to try this Multibit+Fulla2 combo for a few months. I have plans of getting a full desktop amp in a future. I'm considering the Lyr 2 so far. But this will be a plan for second half 2017.
  
 The Multibit made miracles with my 6" monitors, specially in the low-end (compared to the uDAC-2 I was using), huge % difference, completely noticeable. So I'm eager to know how these headphones will sound with that DAC paired with the fulla 2 amp ( Can't do that at the moment because of the DAC's impedance).


----------



## watchnerd

thesebastian said:


> The Multibit made miracles with my 6" monitors, specially in the low-end (compared to the uDAC-2 I was using), huge % difference, completely noticeable. So I'm eager to know how these headphones will sound with that DAC paired with the fulla 2 amp ( Can't do that at the moment because of the DAC's impedance).


 
  
 Can you elaborate on the underlined part?


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


> Can you elaborate on the underlined part?


 
  
 lol i was wondering the same !


----------



## thesebastian

watchnerd said:


> Can you elaborate on the underlined part?


 


nemoreborn said:


> lol i was wondering the same !


 
  
 I meant that I can't use my dac (Modi Multibit) with the headphones yet (I'm using it just with my monitors), this is because of the high output impedance of the dac (75 ohms), so I have to wait for the Fulla 2 to arrive before doing this. (BTW, I learned this last week when the headphones arrived and tried to do this, sound wasn't good of course).


----------



## watchnerd

thesebastian said:


> I meant that I can't use my dac (Modi Multibit) with the headphones yet (I'm using it just with my monitors), this is because of the high output impedance (75 ohms), so I'll have to wait for the Fulla 2 to arrive before. (BTW, I learned this last week when the headphones arrived and tried to do this, sound wasn't good of course).


 
  
 I'm just going to put this out there with absolutely no empirical evidence or listening tests, just based on their relative design, purposes, and parts:
  
 You're not going to get the most out of your Modi Multibit by feeding it into a Fulla 2.  One of the points of having separates is to allow a 'best of breed' approach and to allow the single chassis item to be optimized for its single task.  You really need to feed the Modi Multibit into a headphone amp that's better than the Fulla 2 to hear it at its best.
  
 The Fulla 2 is a great Swiss Army knife -- it performs multiple functions, it's cheap, it's small, it's reasonably portable, it has a cool polished knob.
  
 But it is what it is.  I wouldn't ever bother trying to feed an external DAC into it (unless it's the one already built into a compute / mobile device). There are other, better, routes to go if you want to play the separates game.


----------



## thesebastian

watchnerd said:


> I'm just going to put this out there with absolutely no empirical evidence or listening tests, just based on their relative design, purposes, and parts:
> 
> You're not going to get the most out of your Modi Multibit by feeding it into a Fulla 2.  One of the points of having separates is to allow a 'best of breed' approach and to allow the single chassis item to be optimized for its single task.  You really need to feed the Modi Multibit into a headphone amp that's better than the Fulla 2 to hear it at its best.
> 
> ...


 
 It's ok, I agree with your opinion! If that's the case (MM+Fulla2 not better than just Fulla2) I'll end up buying a better amp, like Lyr 2 for home (but not now, later this year). 
  
 But I still need the Fulla 2 as portable amp, so this is still the main idea of getting the Fulla2.


----------



## watchnerd

thesebastian said:


> If that's the case (MM+Fulla2 not better than just Fulla2)


 
  
 I didn't say that.  But MM + Magni 2 > MM + Fulla 2 for the same price.  The Magni 2 is clearly a better amp -- the specs alone tell you this.
  
 The Fulla 2 is great for what it does and optimized for its use case -- all-in-one, small, cheap.  Other use cases require different combos of devices.


----------



## ryanellison009

Just got my Fulla 2 a couple hours ago, pleasantly surprised by the quality both sonically and physically. No, my volume pot isn't perfectly centered like many others. My MicroUSB plugs are also slightly tight, but not worried about it in the least.
  
 Impressions:
 Coming from standard MacBook Pro output for my Campfire Jupiters to the Fulla 2. I hate using night and day terms with audio as a lot of it is about small incremental improvements in quality that may not even be initially realized. With that being said, the improvement is something I would place well beyond $100. Instrument separation and depth is the first element I noticed when using the Fulla 2. Bass is much more controlled and and has a little more impact. Highs have an added clarity and air that was missing previously. Coherency is also a word I would use without hesitation as the music sounds a lot more, well, musical. Mids were slightly recessed through the standard MacBook Pro output but sound more even throughout the range with the Fulla 2. With the volume all the way down, I hear pretty much no hiss at all, I say this because I don't hear any, ymmv through as I'm not very sensitive to hiss (Jupiter is 32 Ohms I believe). Volume pot is barely turned at all but allows for significantly more selection. For example, through my MacBook Pro, 4 on the volume was slightly too quiet and 5 too loud, Fulla cures this by allowing you to move the pot to exactly where you want. 
  
 This is only after like an hour of listening though, I'll add more if anything else comes up.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

ryanellison009 said:


> Just got my Fulla 2 a couple hours ago, pleasantly surprised by the quality both sonically and physically. No, my volume pot isn't perfectly centered like many others. My MicroUSB plugs are also slightly tight, but not worried about it in the least.
> 
> Impressions:
> Coming from standard MacBook Pro output for my Campfire Jupiters to the Fulla 2. I hate using night and day terms with audio as a lot of it is about small incremental improvements in quality that may not even be initially realized. With that being said, the improvement is something I would place well beyond $100. Instrument separation and depth is the first element I noticed when using the Fulla 2. Bass is much more controlled and and has a little more impact. Highs have an added clarity and air that was missing previously. Coherency is also a word I would use without hesitation as the music sounds a lot more, well, musical. Mids were slightly recessed through the standard MacBook Pro output but sound more even throughout the range with the Fulla 2. With the volume all the way down, I hear pretty much no hiss at all, I say this because I don't hear any, ymmv through as I'm not very sensitive to hiss (Jupiter is 32 Ohms I believe). Volume pot is barely turned at all but allows for significantly more selection. For example, through my MacBook Pro, 4 on the volume was slightly too quiet and 5 too loud, Fulla cures this by allowing you to move the pot to exactly where you want.
> ...


 

 Tech Tip: You can turn up/down the volume on your MacBook by a ¼ step by pressing shift + alt + volume key.
  
 Also, you can get the lowest level (even lower than ¼) by going to 0 and pressing the mute key.


----------



## mackat

I received mine today and have been enjoying it a lot. The volume control seems to be centered enough to my standards. One thing I have noticed is that there are some sporadic noise artifacts that are happening using my MacBook Pro with Audirvana Plus (as well as using it normally, if I remember correctly). I'm not sure why this is, I doubt it's a problem with the Fulla 2 but I would like to be able to figure it out.


----------



## NemoReborn

Mine does some weird sound when there is no music and u turn the volume pot


----------



## Jacobh

mackat said:


> I received mine today and have been enjoying it a lot. The volume control seems to be centered enough to my standards. One thing I have noticed is that there are some sporadic noise artifacts that are happening using my MacBook Pro with Audirvana Plus (as well as using it normally, if I remember correctly). I'm not sure why this is, I doubt it's a problem with the Fulla 2 but I would like to be able to figure it out.




Do you have a cell phone near it?


----------



## NemoReborn

jacobh said:


> Do you have a cell phone near it?




Im playing online on my laptop with my cellphone's lte connections next to my fulla2 ( same side usb ) and never notice any buzz or what ever


----------



## Jacobh

Do you have a GSM or CDMA phone? Just because you don't get interference doesn't mean mackat isn't. His problem may by different, but many DACs are susceptible to cell phone interference.


----------



## Ancipital

jacobh said:


> Do you have a GSM or CDMA phone? Just because you don't get interference doesn't mean mackat isn't. His problem may by different, but many DACs are susceptible to cell phone interference.


 
  
 Also, it's not just a question of which band the phone is using, but signal strength. If the phone is in a weak reception area, it will crank the gain of the transmitter to try and get at the cell better, which causes a lot more interference. People who use poorly-isolated mobile DACs (hello Chord Mojo) with phones will notice this when the train goes into a tunnel...


----------



## Jacobh

ancipital said:


> Also, it's not just a question of which band the phone is using, but signal strength. If the phone is in a weak reception area, it will crank the gain of the transmitter to try and get at the cell better, which causes a lot more interference. People who use poorly-isolated mobile DACs (hello Chord Mojo) with phones will notice this when the train goes into a tunnel...




I'm not an expert, but I was under the impression CDMA and LTE did not have these power bursts and therefore rarely caused any interference that was audible.


----------



## EDVurd

Hi all, just registered so I could post in this thread as I'm really interested in purchasing this little guy. I just recently got the 598 Cs and currently plug it into my Klipsch Promedia 2.1 headphone jack that's on the desktop speaker, so there is quite a bit of noise involved (can hear hissing and particularly when I move my mouse around, in wired or wireless mode). Those are plugged into my 10-year-old X-Fi soundcard which is PCI so when I upgrade my PC I'll likely not be able to use that card anyways. The Fulla 2 sounds like it would do me justice as I could sit it on my desk and have the speakers plugged into the rear variable line-out to use the Fulla's volume knob (is that correct?) and also to just plug in other powered speakers whenever I upgrade. Would that be the correct usage of this device and then I wouldn't have any need for a soundcard anymore?
  
 Also, the cell phone noise being discussed is a bit concerning as well. I normally put my cell phone on the left side of my monitor and the Fulla would go on the right, but that would actually be in the line of sight for my mouse and its wireless receiver. Does anyone think that might cause some interference?
  
 Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ancipital

jacobh said:


> I'm not an expert, but I was under the impression CDMA and LTE did not have these power bursts and therefore rarely caused any interference that was audible.


 

 Well, I've certainly had fresh hell on wheels from my LTE phone when connected to my Mojo, for whatever reason- while it was still under the impression that it was connected to LTE (though they do switch standards intelligently here). I tried disabling LTE, which made it slightly less obnoxious overall, but still annoying. In the end, I took to banding it to an old device that stays in flight mode.
  
 Anyway, back on topic, for people with the Fulla 2, the first things to consider if you're getting noise on your Fulla 2 are source issues. Laptops often have horrifically noisy USB, for example, lots of analogue interference down the USB cable. Phones can interfere through the cable and through the air.
  
 If you're using a phone as a source, avoid using a super-short cable, put it a short distance from the Fulla 2, or try turning on flight mode.


----------



## Jacobh

I've never had wireless mice cause interference with any audio equipment.  As far as cell phones, I've only had interference with mine when it was very close to some DACs (to be clear, I do not have a Fulla this is just my experience with some other DACs).  In my experience, the interference also only happens when the phone is getting/receiving a call/text or otherwise changes signal strength.  So if Mackat is having a problem, I would suggest he check if his phone is nearby and move it farther away to see if it goes away.  @EDVurd - Having the phone on the other side of the desk has never caused me a problem with any DACs.  Not to say it won't be a problem for you, but if you're keeping your phone more than a foot away I would think it's unlikely to have significant interference.  
  
@Ancipital - I believe you that you've gotten interference from an LTE phones that wasn't using GSM at the time.  My only understanding is that audio interference (the clicks/pop type) is a lot more common with GSM phones because they have burst transmissions at high power like you described where the other bands have stricter power limitations in their protocols.


----------



## Ancipital

Also, if you're experiencing interference, you could try sticking a ferrite choke on your USB cable. Sometimes it will help, not always- but the cost is mere pennies, so worth a punt.


----------



## mottomotto

edvurd said:


> Hi all, just registered so I could post in this thread as I'm really interested in purchasing this little guy. I just recently got the 598 Cs and currently plug it into my Klipsch Promedia 2.1 headphone jack that's on the desktop speaker, so there is quite a bit of noise involved (can hear hissing and particularly when I move my mouse around, in wired or wireless mode). Those are plugged into my 10-year-old X-Fi soundcard which is PCI so when I upgrade my PC I'll likely not be able to use that card anyways. The Fulla 2 sounds like it would do me justice as I could sit it on my desk and have the speakers plugged into the rear variable line-out to use the Fulla's volume knob (is that correct?) and also to just plug in other powered speakers whenever I upgrade. Would that be the correct usage of this device and then I wouldn't have any need for a soundcard anymore?
> 
> Also, the cell phone noise being discussed is a bit concerning as well. I normally put my cell phone on the left side of my monitor and the Fulla would go on the right, but that would actually be in the line of sight for my mouse and its wireless receiver. Does anyone think that might cause some interference?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


 
  
 Yes, you are correct. With Fulla 2, you won't need a sound card. You can plug in Klipsch directly to Fulla 2.
  
 HD598CS would pair up fine with Fulla 2 as well. I'm using 598SE with Fulla 2, and they work great.


----------



## EDVurd

Thanks for the quick replies @Jacobh and @mottomotto ! I think I'll be seriously considering finally retiring this sound card and purchasing the Fulla 2.


----------



## thesebastian

jacobh said:


> I'm not an expert, but I was under the impression CDMA and LTE did not have these power bursts and therefore rarely caused any interference that was audible.


 
 I don't know with Fulla 2. But with some (old/regular) active speakers my experience is:
 - LTE I'd say there is no interference, at least with internet. 
 - 3G/HSPA (internet only) maybe some interference but can't remember. 
 - 2G (gsm calls and/or internet), a lot of interference when trying to get signal, or GSM calls, no need for internet activity. 
 - My worst case scenario: 2G using GPRS or EDGE internet and sending/receiving packets.


----------



## soLicitous

ryanellison009 said:


> Just got my Fulla 2 a couple hours ago, pleasantly surprised by the quality both sonically and physically. No, my volume pot isn't perfectly centered like many others. My MicroUSB plugs are also slightly tight, but not worried about it in the least.
> 
> Impressions:
> Coming from standard MacBook Pro output for my Campfire Jupiters to the Fulla 2. I hate using night and day terms with audio as a lot of it is about small incremental improvements in quality that may not even be initially realized. With that being said, the improvement is something I would place well beyond $100. Instrument separation and depth is the first element I noticed when using the Fulla 2. Bass is much more controlled and and has a little more impact. Highs have an added clarity and air that was missing previously. Coherency is also a word I would use without hesitation as the music sounds a lot more, well, musical. Mids were slightly recessed through the standard MacBook Pro output but sound more even throughout the range with the Fulla 2. With the volume all the way down, I hear pretty much no hiss at all, I say this because I don't hear any, ymmv through as I'm not very sensitive to hiss (Jupiter is 32 Ohms I believe). Volume pot is barely turned at all but allows for significantly more selection. For example, through my MacBook Pro, 4 on the volume was slightly too quiet and 5 too loud, Fulla cures this by allowing you to move the pot to exactly where you want.


 
  
 I received my Fulla 2 last night (a day early!) and wanted to echo _most_ of this post. The volume knob on the unit I received is centered, level, and all of the case screws are in perfect shape.
  
 I've only operated my Fulla 2 in DAC/Amp mode as I don't have the appropriate connectors to test it in standalone DAC or standalone Amp mode at this time.
  
 As far as audio impressions:
 Basically the difference between the Fulla 2 and my previous sources (Google Pixel, self-built desktop PC, and HP Spectre x360 laptop) was night and day. The entire range is more present and controlled. Considering this is my first dedicated DAC/Amp I wasn't sure what to expect. I am fairly stunned that this $100 piece could provide so much of an improvement to my music.
  
 With that being said, not everything is perfect:
 I get an intermittent audible scratching when turning the volume knob while not playing music. I don't hear it when changing the volume while music is playing, so it may not exist when doing so. Perhaps someone with more experience and knowledge could chime in! There also appears to be a stereo imbalance at very low sound levels when using my IEMs (26 ohm resistance). The sound levels are well below what I listen at, so again this doesn't bother me. If you prefer your music played at a whisper and own really sensitive headphones, this may be of interest.


----------



## NemoReborn

I received my dt990 pro 250ohm today. And yes , as some said here , its not the perfect duo. Some1 said he was listenning to dt770 250 and the volume pot was at 1-2 oclock for loud sound. Well its not the point for me. Almost cracked all up and i felt like im esrring distortion. Also feel like the bass is not controlled. 

Anyway time for me to find a good match for this fulla2 or will sell it. Looking for good controlled bass. But something that have some mid and high too. good sound even if v shaped. Any idea ???


----------



## watchnerd

> good sound even if v shaped. Any idea ???


 
  
 You want an amp with an intentionally V-shaped response curve?
  
 a) I don't know of any designed that way
 b) If that's what you want, use EQ


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


> You want an amp with an intentionally V-shaped response curve?
> 
> a) I don't know of any designed that way
> b) If that's what you want, use EQ


 
 headphones , to use with my Fulla2


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> headphones , to use with my Fulla2


 
  
 Have you tried EQ?
  
 A few subtle tweaks may be enough and cheaper than new cans.


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


> Have you tried EQ?
> 
> A few subtle tweaks may be enough and cheaper than new cans.


 
  
 its clearly dsnt have enought power for these 250 ohm cans ...


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> its clearly dsnt have enought power for these 250 ohm cans ...


 
  
 I'm confused.
  
 Do you want easier to drive cans to use with the Fulla 2?
  
 Or a different amp to drive the cans you have?


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Do you want easier to drive cans to use with the Fulla 2?
> 
> Or a different amp to drive the cans you have?


 
  
 haha , yea im sry , english is not my frist language so it can be hard to understand sometimes ... even more if im typing it with my cellphone at same time as playing rainbow six seige lolol ...
  
 ok ,im pretty happy with the fulla2's dac ! day and night vs my onboard sound ... so id like to keep the fulla2.. so yea looking for some headphone with good bass to match up the F2 .. but i dont want only bass ! im basshead but i like good sound... im not Beats kind of headphone if u understand what i mean.
  
 i like it loud and well controlled , not muddy and floppy bass ... the fulla2 just cant do that with the dt990 pro 250 ohm ...
  
 maybe something like the denon D2000 .. even if these are like impossible to find out anymore ..


----------



## Jacobh

nemoreborn said:


> haha , yea im sry , english is not my frist language so it can be hard to understand sometimes ... even more if im typing it with my cellphone at same time as playing rainbow six seige lolol ...
> 
> ok ,im pretty happy with the fulla2's dac ! day and night vs my onboard sound ... so id like to keep the fulla2.. so yea looking for some headphone with good bass to match up the F2 .. but i dont want only bass ! im basshead but i like good sound... im not Beats kind of headphone if u understand what i mean.
> 
> ...




My understanding is the dt-990 has the sound signature you are looking for. Why don't you just look for an amp to pair with your Fulla? If you don't need portability, you may be better served by a modi/magni combo.


----------



## mackat

I do in fact have an iPhone right next to it, I should have thought of that before. It is always on LTE and connected to wifi, however. I'll have to move it and see if that changes anything.


----------



## NemoReborn

jacobh said:


> My understanding is the dt-990 has the sound signature you are looking for. Why don't you just look for an amp to pair with your Fulla? If you don't need portability, you may be better served by a modi/magni combo.




Yea well , the only dt990 i have listen at is the 600 ohm i had paired with but frost/lyr2. Loved it. But i sold it and it was a big mistake. 

So i bought the fulla2 and the dt990 pro 250 ohm. I tought i would be close to what i had. But no. Not sure if its the fulla2 that dsnt have enought juice or the headphone not sounding like the 600 ohm at all. It suposed to have more bass than the premiium 600 and its not the case. So maybe cause it dsnt have enought watts?

I like the portability of the fulla2. So maybe its easier to find another headphone!?


----------



## cbl117

I am sharing my experience with returning my defective Fulla 2 in hopes of warning others about Schiit's customer service.  Below is the email I sent after getting a notification that I was given a partial refund:
  
 ----------------------------------------------------------
  
_I just received notification that I’m getting a partial refund of $84.15.  I am assuming this is because the technician decided the Fulla 2 was not defective.  When I used the Fulla 2 I heard a scratching static sound while turning the volume knob.  The sound reminded me of a dirty pot, which is unacceptable in a new audio product.  There was also an audible noise when using IEMs, regardless of volume level.  I replaced the Fulla 2 with a Audioquest Dragonfly, and I don’t have any of these problems which should rule out my equipment being the problem.  On top of that, the micro USB connection is damn near impossible to make, and has already damaged two USB cables.  How can you claim this unit is not defective?_
  
_In addition, I’m not even getting refunded my tax??  I don’t even own the unit, how can you be taxing me?_
  
_This customer service is very lackluster, and you can guarantee I will never do business with Schiit again.  This is coming from a repeat customer who currently owns a Bifrost Multibit, Lyr 2, and Wyrd._
  
_I’m very disappointed to say the least.  I feel like I’m being taken advantage of, and Schiit is not taking responsibility for their shortcomings._
  
 ----------------------------------------------------------
  
  
 I'm pretty pissed.  Schiit you can remove me from your customer base.  Sure, I'm only one customer, but it starts with one.  I will be sharing my experience with others.
  
 GOODBYE!


----------



## lixoke

Anyone using this on their PC notice some sound pops? When I turn on my PC, I hear one loud pop through my headphones, then when it hits the windows loading screen, I hear another pop again in my headphones. I can reproduce it and it happens every time. Is this normal?
  


cbl117 said:


> I am sharing my experience with returning my defective Fulla 2 in hopes of warning others about Schiit's customer service.  Below is the email I sent after getting a notification that I was given a partial refund:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 
  
 Go through your bank and do a charge back if you feel you're being taken advantage of. And I agree, the USB ports on the back are shoddy. The holes aren't cut properly, they're too small, and it's way too tight on the connector. It requires too much force, to the point I'm scared it will snap off inside or something. This is a product flaw and should be fixed in the next batch they make, but sadly, early adopters are the beta testers.

 As for the other problem, I have no experience with that. The sound quality is great, minus the random popping I get.


----------



## Baldr

cbl117 said:


> I am sharing my experience with returning my defective Fulla 2 in hopes of warning others about Schiit's customer service.  Below is the email I sent after getting a notification that I was given a partial refund:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 

 I assume you refer to sales tax - If that is the case, I will look into this and fix it as it is just wrong.  Probably not until next week as all Schiiters are already off for New Years holiday.


----------



## NemoReborn

Same pop here


----------



## lixoke

Top page, replied to this:
  
 Anyone using this on their PC notice some sound pops? When I turn on my PC, I hear one loud pop through my headphones, then when it hits the windows loading screen, I hear another pop again in my headphones. I can reproduce it and it happens every time. Is this normal?
  
 Quote:


nemoreborn said:


> Same pop here


 
  
 Ok, so I'm not crazy! Quite disappointing when you spend $110. I also get the pop when the washing machine kicks on. Reminds me of the old shoddy speakers I use to have on my first PC, they would pop when you turned on certain appliances. Would figure a company selling high quality audio equipment wouldn't have this type of issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 And I just noticed I have the off center knob shown in the recent images on the top right, lol. Mine isn't that bad, but I can still see it's not properly centered.


----------



## Selbi

To be fair, please don't forget that we're talking about a $100 trade-of-all-jacks entry DAC/Amp combo.


----------



## NemoReborn

lixoke said:


> Ok, so I'm not crazy! Quite disappointing when you spend $110. I also get the pop when the washing machine kicks on. Reminds me of the old shoddy speakers I use to have on my first PC, they would pop when you turned on certain appliances. Would figure a company selling high quality audio equipment wouldn't have this type of issue. :mad:
> 
> 
> And I just noticed I have the off center knob shown in the recent images on the top right, lol. Mine isn't that bad, but I can still see it's not properly centered.




I have to admit it dsnt bother me. Even the pot doing some noise ( really low background noise when music is off ). The sound isreally good compared to my onboard when i use it with my iphone 6s oem Iems. I just need to find a good headphone for it. These dt990 pro are not the best. No bass


----------



## lixoke

selbi said:


> To be fair, please don't forget that we're talking about a $100 trade-of-all-jacks entry DAC/Amp combo.


 
  
 What's your point? I have a cheap $200 netbook with on-board audio that doesn't make any popping noises at all. This type of issue shouldn't be present on a high quality audio product, IMO. Especially when the product page is bragging about "Top-Shelf Components".


nemoreborn said:


> I have to admit it dsnt bother me. Even the pot doing some noise ( really low background noise when music is off ). The sound isreally good compared to my onboard when i use it with my iphone 6s oem Iems. I just need to find a good headphone for it. These dt990 pro are not the best. No bass


 
 Yeah, it's rather mundane, as it's during startup, but when it happens when the washer/dryer kick on while listening to music, it sucks. Not too happy to be honest.
  
 I also have zero background noise on mine. I don't think I would keep mine if it had bg noise.


----------



## watchnerd

lixoke said:


> Anyone using this on their PC notice some sound pops? When I turn on my PC, I hear one loud pop through my headphones, then when it hits the windows loading screen, I hear another pop again in my headphones. I can reproduce it and it happens every time. Is this normal?


 
  
 Mine doesn't do that, but I use it with a Mac which doesn't have all those Windows USB drivers issues that PCs have.


----------



## NemoReborn

lixoke said:


> What's your point? I have a cheap $200 netbook with on-board audio that doesn't make any popping noises at all. This type of issue shouldn't be present on a high quality audio product, IMO. Especially when the product page is bragging about "Top-Shelf Components".
> Yeah, it's rather mundane, as it's during startup, but when it happens when the washer/dryer kick on while listening to music, it sucks. Not too happy to be honest.
> 
> I also have zero background noise on mine. I don't think I would keep mine if it had bg noise.




The noise is there only when u turn the Pot with no music playing.


----------



## lixoke

nemoreborn said:


> The noise is there only when u turn the Pot with no music playing.


 
  
 Just tried it here on mine and can't recreate it. Maybe I got lucky, but mine is dead silent when turning the knob.
  
 The guy on the previous page complaining about not getting a proper refund was complaining of a similar issue that you're describing. Apparently you won't get a full refund if you send it back for that! Doesn't look good on their part, as to me, that sounds like a faulty product. You don't take money away from a refund because you sold a faulty product. That is incredibly shady.


----------



## Alex Martin

cbl117 said:


> _In addition, I’m not even getting refunded my tax??  I don’t even own the unit, how can you be taxing me?_


 
 Your sales tax was refunded at 1:25 pm a few minutes after you emailed our customer service rep to point out the oversight. I am sorry that we missed sales tax when processing your refund.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

selbi said:


> To be fair, please don't forget that we're talking about a $100 trade-of-all-jacks entry DAC/Amp combo.




That's 11 hours of work for me. Yeah it might be cheap relative to other audio components out there but for some of us it's still a ton of money.


----------



## ryanellison009

The point is, in the audio world, and at such a low relative price point of $100, you have to make compromises somewhere. Be it sonically or physically, quality has to be cut somewhere. In the case of Fulla 2, compromises were made to put an AKM4490 and an amp capable of producing 550mW at 16ohm into a package that is quite literally, half the size of the Modi or Mangi.
  
 Keep in mind, Schiit is here to turn profit just like any other company in the world. The fact that they can pack so much sonic quality into a tiny footprint at $100 is pretty impressive imho. It's also worth noting that products like Fulla aren't even meant on turning a huge profit. They give you an entry to what audio can be, and lead to on to the bigger purchases. On top of that, a slightly crooked volume knob, or a knob that makes a little noise doesn't change the listening experience for many of us. If it does for you, you can send it back and get a partial refund. Its a byproduct of the cheaper construction and phenomenal sonic quality at $100, not a "faulty" product.  
  
 TL;DR If you want a product that sounds worse, but has high physical quality, other products exist. If the "_issues_" make the device "_unusable"_, send it back and get a refund. If its a "_Real_" issue, you'll get all your money back.


----------



## NemoReborn

Any of u guys have good headphone recommendation for the fulla2 ? looking for a *good* controlled bass ... resonable soundstage. mid can be recessed a bit . mainly play computer game and listening to pop/hiphop/edm  well anything , but not much rock/metal ..


----------



## imbasaurus

Just got mine. Currently testin with my ciem. Sounds good.


----------



## Baldr

cbl117 said:


> Nope, Partial refund. Schiit charges a restock fee (at their descretion). When i requested a full refund for my unit i was told pretty matter of factly that they'll determine if the restocking fee will be waived.
> 
> Also, apparently customers are expected to eat the return shipping costs, so factor that in.


 
  
 Challenges of Cheap Products and Product Returns (2)
  
 I am sure that few of our clients ever ponder our costs to process a return. I seldom do when returning something to Amazon, although an overwhelming percentage of what I do return is defective. This is because I understand exactly what I return for any purpose other than broken does nothing other than raise everybody's selling price. Why is that? As a customer, you are entitled to a unit which should adhere to certain standards. It should be new. It should not be repacked. Consider what happens when we get a return – it is no longer new. In fact, it is not even qualified for us to resell until it has been re-evaluated, re-tested, and repackaged as qualified B-Stock, possibly with some parts replaced. So we have a new unit which we sell for say, a hundred bucks, spend 5 bucks or so on original shipping, 15-20 bucks or so on rework including replacement parts, and then we still have to sell it as discounted B-stock. Ah, but we have the balls to charge 15 bucks for a non-defective return _plus_ customer pays return shipping? Huh?
  
 Well the ethics are that if the product is really defective, we messed up and its on us. If it isn't, then you are using us as a lending library. Now in the first place, we have no lending library margins built in our products. When someone returns any, and particularly a lower priced Schiit product, we just lost almost if not all profit we ever had on the thing. Sellers with liberal return policies generally charge more because, well, liberal return policies cost more. Now are we at Schiit accounting type corporate pigs? I don't think so, but if we don't end up with at least a break even, then we have no reason to keep doing what we do.
  
 As we grow, we pick up more and more new users who expect liberal return policies. There are a surprising high percentage of users who return things over and over again, just to try them out. We had one person who ordered and returned two thirds of everything we build. Never kept anything. They only raise raise prices, and there are way too many of them lurking out there. They have every story in the book on why our product is defective. These types are a much higher percentage of orders than you might think.
  
 So who pays for product returns? If defective, us – period. If lending library, the trial returner - hence restocking charges. The users who kept their units get subsidized. We could raise our prices 10-15% and cover the lending library returners. Do you want us to do that? I didn't think so.
  
 Ah, but you say, there are no local places for me to audition your stuff. No local meets? What about dealers? Yeah, and then your price just went up 100%. We won't be having our clients subsidizing our dealers by paying double the price. Nor will we have our normal users be subsidizing our lending library . If you are not sure which one of our products you want, talk to us. We may be able to help you out. If you are not sure if you want our product vs. The Fully Swollen Chingon, go to shows, local meets, talk to people. Our mission is always to have the lowest prices possible.


----------



## bigro

I get the cost for some in substantial but If the Budget New gear is not your flavor and budget constraints prevent you from going up to better new products, a scenario that many of us including myself had to deal with at one point in time or the other , Then you hit the second hand Market for used but "higher end gear" At that point you get to deal with the scratches and dings and possibly the fur of their cats inside their enclosures. The Draw to Schiit is not in the fancy paint and milled billet aluminum or how many buttons and the size of the LCD screens but whats under the hood. At the end of the Day How does your music sound?
  
  
 Quote:


lixoke said:


> Ok, so I'm not crazy! Quite disappointing when you spend $110. I also get the pop when the washing machine kicks on. Reminds me of the old shoddy speakers I use to have on my first PC, they would pop when you turned on certain appliances. Would figure a company selling high quality audio equipment wouldn't have this type of issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Popping When your PC is Booting has nothing to do with the function of the Fulla 2. It is not creating it. That is the output from your Computer Sending that Pop through the USB Port possibly as the driver loads and it comes online. The fulla 2 or any other DAC/Amp's Job is taking an input processing it and then outputting it. If the input is a Pop... Guess what.  POP!  USB was not and is still not an exclusive audio bus but it is the Most convenient which is why it is popular however it is far from Ideal and Implementations vary from each iteration of motherboard.  Popping When Appliances Turn on is also not a fault of your shoddy old speakers, That is what happens when your audio gear shares power lines with everything else in you house. Speakers do Nothing without a signal applied to it input again if it said signal is a Pop, then it will Pop.


----------



## slex

Get a wryd!


----------



## Ancipital

lixoke said:


> I also get the pop when the washing machine kicks on. Reminds me of the old shoddy speakers I use to have on my first PC, they would pop when you turned on certain appliances. Would figure a company selling high quality audio equipment wouldn't have this type of issue.


 
  
 $110 does not buy the services of an electrician to replace your house's wiring, or get you a new washing machine. Run your gear from a different ring or invest in a power conditioner, if it bothers you that much. A $50000 mixing console would probably also suffer those same pops, on that power supply.


----------



## MisterEwing

lixoke said:


> Ok, so I'm not crazy! Quite disappointing when you spend $110. I also get the pop when the washing machine kicks on. Reminds me of the old shoddy speakers I use to have on my first PC, they would pop when you turned on certain appliances. Would figure a company selling high quality audio equipment wouldn't have this type of issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My Fulla 2 has zero performance issues. I don't get any noise when I rotate the volume control, I have no interference noise, popping, clicking etc.
  
 As a reference my Fulla 2 is connected via a KabelDirect "Pro Series" USB (probably makes no difference) into an MSI Z170 Gaming M5 motherboard, I'm also using an APC surge protector.
  
 I genuinely feel bad for all the people that have had problems. I think the Fulla 2 is a fantastic device... assuming you get one that doesn't suffer from the issues that have been reported.


----------



## Marlowe

Thanks to everyone for all the interesting comments above. It was very helpful to me. I very unexpectedly got my Fulla 2 this morning--I ordered it late on Wednesday afternoon, Schiit shipped it Thursday morning and USPS priority mail, which gave an expected delivery date of Tuesday, delivered it in New Jersey on Saturday morning. The volume knob is almost exactly centered (maybe very slightly off) and the USB inputs are slightly stiff but loosened up very quickly; I would not have noticed a problem with either if I had not read the discussions above.
  
 This is my first headphone amp and after a few hours listening to it on Fidelio X2s, I am very happy with it. My computer recognized the Fulla 2 immediately and automatically turned volume output to 100%. Sound quality is a significant improvement over the Realtek sound built into my Dell gaming laptop. Another reason I chose the Fulla 2 was it's ability to accept a 3.5mm input for the amp only. I am using to the RCA outputs on my TV to listen to CDs, Blu-rays, and streaming video through the Fulla 2, powering it with a phone charger. (I live in a small studio apartment and space/financial/ and neighbor issues argue against a real sound system. I do have a "real" 5.1 sytem via a Vizio soundbar with a separate woofer and satellite surround speakers; it's OK for the money but the sound quality doesn't compare to the X2s.) I checked with Schiit before purchase to make sure the Fulla 2 would work in this manner--and they responded it would in less than 15 minutes.
  
 In short, I am very pleased thus far with the Fulla 2 and my initial experience with Schiit. While I think that anything above the Fulla 2 would probably be overkill for the easy to drive X2s, I do have an itch to try the Sennheiser 6xxs someday. I'd certainly add a Magni if I make that plunge.


----------



## ottoa63

Host side? There are 2 connectors.. different sizes....it can only fit one way?  Not sure what you mean..>Schiit TECH has replied and said I need to check with  Handware mfg if the tablets support USB audio? Yeah good luck with LG and Samsung answering this.


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

You may not have any luck with LG or Samsung but Google could be your friend here


----------



## bigro

+1


----------



## ottoa63

Google.. You mean Google for an answer.. I'm sorry please be more specific


----------



## bigro

Umm Yes, If you do not wish to go through the Samsung or Lg customer support then a web search is he next best thing, It is possible its on their website of maybe some one has posted the info on a forum.


----------



## ottoa63

Found something...perfect   YEP  using Google... I'll have to think about using Google more often DUH!
  
https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-tell-if-your-android-phone-or-tablet-supports-usb-on-the-go/


----------



## bigro

ottoa63 said:


> Found something...perfect   YEP  using Google... I'll have to think about using Google more often DUH!
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-tell-if-your-android-phone-or-tablet-supports-usb-on-the-go/


 
 Hmm did not know that App existed. Hopefully it helps other here. let us know the outcome of the checks.


----------



## Ancipital

ottoa63 said:


> Found something...perfect   YEP  using Google... I'll have to think about using Google more often DUH!
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-tell-if-your-android-phone-or-tablet-supports-usb-on-the-go/


 
  
 While you're at it, you could try the evaluation version of Onkyo HF Player, which will let you see if it can see the DAC with its own drivers. USB Audio Player Pro is nicer to use, but I don't think there's a free one)
  
 (I initially had two Fulla 2 units that didn't work at all with mobile devices, iOS or Android, but fine with Linux and Windows.. they were actually faulty, but it took a while to convince people, as they assumed it was just the very random nature of Android platform fragmentation to blame.)


----------



## ottoa63

Well...still NO luck....ran 3,4  OTG checkers...then USB drivers....then purchase USB audio PRO   7.99   still nothing... my LG G4 works with FULLA 2....I have 2 Tablets... nothing....very frustrated.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Guess those tablets don't have OTG audio?


----------



## tragique

I'm really tempted to order a Fulla 2, but I'm still debating between it and the schiit stack. To anyone who owns both, is the stack really worth $100 (or $200 if you pick Uber) extra over the Fulla 2?


----------



## ottoa63

Schiit advertises the FULLA2 is much much more friendly to ALL phones and Tablets..I contacted them told NICK the Tech  nothing is working....standard NO help answer..." contact the hardware mfger"   Ive googled 2 hours  tried 3,4 appts,,,if the Fulla2 is so friendly  NO drivers needed... why wont it work?  My 2 Tablets are pretty one....1 yr old  Android OS is 6.01.0  all that is needed is 3.0 and older....maybe someone will read these crys for help and reply with the "fix"
  
 Also tried  ROOT appts....no help either... there is something simple not connecting...in sound card or OS..just do not known what it is...


----------



## bigro

ottoa63 said:


> Schiit advertises the FULLA2 is much much more friendly to ALL phones and Tablets..I contacted them told NICK the Tech  nothing is working....standard NO help answer..." contact the hardware mfger"   Ive googled 2 hours  tried 3,4 appts,,,if the Fulla2 is so friendly  NO drivers needed... why wont it work?  My 2 Tablets are pretty one....1 yr old  Android OS is 6.01.0  all that is needed is 3.0 and older....maybe someone will read these crys for help and reply with the "fix"
> 
> Also tried  ROOT appts....no help either... there is something simple not connecting...in sound card or OS..just do not known what it is...


 
 Have you checked the Developer Options? There is an option for Disable USB audio Routing. The issue with google android is there are so many variances because each company can tweek them to their liking if the company that put it out cannot assist  it is unreasonable to expect Schiit to know of every variance. Open Source = Cheap and easy but a Pain in the @ss for support.  I only have Kindle Fire so I cant expect it to do much.


----------



## watchnerd

tragique said:


> I'm really tempted to order a Fulla 2, but I'm still debating between it and the schiit stack. To anyone who owns both, is the stack really worth $100 (or $200 if you pick Uber) extra over the Fulla 2?


 
  
 What impedance are your headphones?


----------



## tragique

watchnerd said:


> What impedance are your headphones?


 
  
 I'm currently using some Ultrasone PRO 750, 40 ohms. I doubt I'll upgrade in the foreseeable future since any decent upgrade is getting into crazy price ranges. I may buy some open back headphones just to try them, but they will most likely still not be too hard to drive.
  
 With my PRO 750 currently, I have to keep the volume at 80-100% at all times with onboard audio, and it never really goes loud enough. At 100% I also hear cracking and popping which really ruins the experience.


----------



## watchnerd

tragique said:


> I'm currently using some Ultrasone PRO 750, 40 ohms. I doubt I'll upgrade in the foreseeable future since any decent upgrade is getting into crazy price ranges. I may buy some open back headphones just to try them, but they will most likely still not be too hard to drive.
> 
> With my PRO 750 currently, I have to keep the volume at 80-100% at all times with onboard audio, and it never really goes loud enough. At 100% I also hear cracking and popping which really ruins the experience.


 
  
 Yeah, while the impedance is a mild 40 ohms, the sensitivity is 94dB, with is 11 dB less than the AKG's I use with the Fulla 2.


----------



## NeonJaguars

Anyone know if this can drive the k7xx well? Currently am driving them off phone/laptop.


----------



## watchnerd

neonjaguars said:


> Anyone know if this can drive the k7xx well? Currently am driving them off phone/laptop.


 
  
 I have them, they're fine with the Fulla 2.


----------



## NeonJaguars

watchnerd said:


> I have them, they're fine with the Fulla 2.


 

 Good to know. Will I notice a definite improvement in quality from the onboard audio from my MB Air (2015)?


----------



## watchnerd

neonjaguars said:


> Good to know. Will I notice a definite improvement in quality from the onboard audio from my MB Air (2015)?


 
  
 I don't know. I'm not you.
  
 And my MB Air is a 2014 model.


----------



## NeonJaguars

Alright, thanks


----------



## watchnerd

neonjaguars said:


> Alright, thanks


 
  
 If you want to know my impressions based on my gear, the Fulla 2 is better than the headphone jack on my MB Air.  But it's not as good as my Mjolnir 2.


----------



## U-3C

ottoa63 said:


> Schiit advertises the FULLA2 is much much more friendly to ALL phones and Tablets..I contacted them told NICK the Tech  nothing is working....standard NO help answer..." contact the hardware mfger"   Ive googled 2 hours  tried 3,4 appts,,,if the Fulla2 is so friendly  NO drivers needed... why wont it work?  My 2 Tablets are pretty one....1 yr old  Android OS is 6.01.0  all that is needed is 3.0 and older....maybe someone will read these crys for help and reply with the "fix"
> 
> Also tried  ROOT appts....no help either... there is something simple not connecting...in sound card or OS..just do not known what it is...




OTG had to be supported on both a hardware and software level, of my understanding is correct. Newer versions of Android support it, but the device itself needs the implementation in order to support usb OTG. On some devices, the lack of that is some of the few differences it from higher priced models, which is common with Samsung.


----------



## Ancipital

tragique said:


> I'm really tempted to order a Fulla 2, but I'm still debating between it and the schiit stack. To anyone who owns both, is the stack really worth $100 (or $200 if you pick Uber) extra over the Fulla 2?


 
  
 Honestly, I'd choose a Vali 2 over a Magni Uber- the price difference is minimal, but the sound is much nicer. A $20 EH6GC7 tube will give you a surprisingly lovely sound. Don't be scared of the fact that it's a tube hybrid amp- it's very low maintenance.
  
 That said, I'd also try to talk you into going Multibit if you were going the stack route too. That ends up as about four times the price of the Fulla all in, but it's a very respectable and nice-sounding little desktop setup, and looks ludicrously cute. The only danger is losing entire evenings to it, once you press "play".
  
 Alternatively, drop $100 on a Fulla, and still get a nice upgrade from laptop audio in a tiny package. Either way you win.


----------



## tragique

ancipital said:


> Honestly, I'd choose a Vali 2 over a Magni Uber- the price difference is minimal, but the sound is much nicer. A $20 EH6GC7 tube will give you a surprisingly lovely sound. Don't be scared of the fact that it's a tube hybrid amp- it's very low maintenance.
> 
> That said, I'd also try to talk you into going Multibit if you were going the stack route too. That ends up as about four times the price of the Fulla all in, but it's a very respectable and nice-sounding little desktop setup, and looks ludicrously cute. The only danger is losing entire evenings to it, once you press "play".
> 
> Alternatively, drop $100 on a Fulla, and still get a nice upgrade from laptop audio in a tiny package. Either way you win.


 
  
 Good point about the Vali 2 and Multibit, that is even more tempting, but so pricy.


----------



## bigro

ancipital said:


> Honestly, I'd choose a Vali 2 over a Magni Uber- the price difference is minimal, but the sound is much nicer. A $20 EH6GC7 tube will give you a surprisingly lovely sound. Don't be scared of the fact that it's a tube hybrid amp- it's very low maintenance.
> 
> That said, I'd also try to talk you into going Multibit if you were going the stack route too. That ends up as about four times the price of the Fulla all in, but it's a very respectable and nice-sounding little desktop setup, and looks ludicrously cute. The only danger is losing entire evenings to it, once you press "play".
> 
> Alternatively, drop $100 on a Fulla, and still get a nice upgrade from laptop audio in a tiny package. Either way you win.


 
 This is a Good Point. Having a Vali 2,  Magni 2 Uber and a Fulla 2. My preference on the amp side is the Vali 2, Then the Magni 2 Uber then the fulla 2. With that said The Fulla 2 gets you close to magni 2 Uber. Watchnerd asked about the specs on your Cans, This makes a difference. Easy to drive, Low impedance cans with the Fulla 2 Come Close Magni 2 Uber. In Non scientific Tests which included some Adult beverages the PSB M4U1, ATH M50X's it was a little difficult to pick which was which on some tracks, With More demanding cans the difference was noticeable. I will say the Modi 2 Uber is a better sounding DAC on pretty much all accounts. The Fulla 2 is a Serious Contender but consider power source and purpose .My Opinion would be the Uber Stack Or even MB Modi and Vali 2 If you have the cash and do not need portability. Any combo of the above will drive most cans out there. However if you are budget constrained and need portability the fulla 2 will do the trick.


----------



## NemoReborn

do u think fulla2 can handle d2000 well !?


----------



## Ancipital

tragique said:


> Good point about the Vali 2 and Multibit, that is even more tempting, but so pricy.


 
  
 I can't disagree. However, I'd be lying if I said it wasn't fantastic value for how it sounds, and that it'd keep you amused through these winter evenings.


----------



## lixoke

ancipital said:


> $110 does not buy the services of an electrician to replace your house's wiring, or get you a new washing machine. Run your gear from a different ring or invest in a power conditioner, if it bothers you that much. A $50000 mixing console would probably also suffer those same pops, on that power supply.


 


 I had a friend bring over his gaming Creative dac/amp yesterday and none of the issues are present that I have with the Fulla 2. I even had him kick on my washing machine while I listened and no issues with his cheap DAC/AMP. I find it funny that everyone has some excuse for the quality problems and try and dismiss anyone that complains about them. A cheap DAC/AMP he bought last black friday for $60 doesn't have any popping at all on the same PC. Granted it doesn't sound as good as the Fulla 2, but I can at least silence the people telling me it's my house wiring or computer.
  
 Happy new year!


----------



## bigro

lixoke said:


> I had a friend bring over his gaming Creative dac/amp yesterday and none of the issues are present that I have with the Fulla 2. I even had him kick on my washing machine while I listened and no issues with his cheap DAC/AMP. I find it funny that everyone has some excuse for the quality problems and try and dismiss anyone that complains about them. A cheap DAC/AMP he bought last black friday for $60 doesn't have any popping at all on the same PC. Granted it doesn't sound as good as the Fulla 2, but I can at least silence the people telling me it's my house wiring or computer.
> 
> Happy new year!


 
 If it is so terrible you have 15 days to return it.


----------



## NemoReborn

any1 have heard the ath-ws1100is or the d2000 with the fulla2 by any chance ... i dont wanna buy another wrong matchup again! lol


----------



## Ancipital

lixoke said:


> I had a friend bring over his gaming Creative dac/amp yesterday and none of the issues are present that I have with the Fulla 2. I even had him kick on my washing machine while I listened and no issues with his cheap DAC/AMP. I find it funny that everyone has some excuse for the quality problems and try and dismiss anyone that complains about them. A cheap DAC/AMP he bought last black friday for $60 doesn't have any popping at all on the same PC. Granted it doesn't sound as good as the Fulla 2, but I can at least silence the people telling me it's my house wiring or computer.


 
  
 Then maybe buy one of those, and spare the rest of us?


----------



## lixoke

ancipital said:


> Then maybe buy one of those, and spare the rest of us?


 
 Spare you what? This is a forum for discussion of the product, is it not? If nobody complains about the issues, they'll never be looked into or addressed. I can't stop laughing at how defensive people are over a brand they like/use. Relax man, I still think it's a good product, but there is room for improvement and some issues need to be addressed. Or we can just pretend they're not there. There are obviously some quality control issues if you read over the past few pages, it's not just me.
  
 Others have the same popping as me, others have static when turning the dial (I don't have this problem) and being charged fees when returning, others have sloppy assembly and misaligned knobs (I have this slightly), etc.


----------



## Teraflame

lixoke said:


> Spare you what? This is a forum for discussion of the product, is it not?


 
 This is head-fi, remember? Only circlejerking allowed.


----------



## NemoReborn

Schiit Fulla 2 Impressions Thread yea ... !


----------



## Venture Guy

Moving right along... Fulla 2 is driving my NightHawks beautifully


----------



## NemoReborn

venture guy said:


> Moving right along... Fulla 2 is driving my NightHawks beautifully


 
  
 do you need to really push the Pot high to get loud sound ?


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> Schiit Fulla 2 Impressions Thread yea ... !


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


>


 
  
  
Schiit Fulla 2 Impressions Thread        
 again


----------



## Venture Guy

nemoreborn said:


> do you need to really push the Pot high to get loud sound ?


 
 No, I vape... ha, ha, ha. Back to reality. No, about 30% is plenty loud.


----------



## darksmile

Happy new year! 

Currently pairing a Creative E5 with hd598 and occasionally hd6xx (650). Would like to get one desktop combo for work. Would Fulla2 be a good budget for my cans? Thanks!


----------



## NemoReborn

Well i dont know the hd650 well but if its as hard as the dt999 pro 250ohm its not that good. I need to push the pot to 3/4 to have decent volume and the last 1/4 remaining sound distortion to me

Edit: also fell like the bass is not as good as it should be.


----------



## mackat

I'm using the HD650 with it and only have to turn the pot about 1/4 of the way for decent volume.


----------



## watchnerd

darksmile said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Currently pairing a Creative E5 with hd598 and occasionally hd6xx (650). Would like to get one desktop combo for work. Would Fulla2 be a good budget for my cans? Thanks!


 
  
 What are the impedance and sensitivity of your cans?
  
 You can figure this out from specs.


----------



## NemoReborn

mackat said:


> I'm using the HD650 with it and only have to turn the pot about 1/4 of the way for decent volume.




1/4 !?!?!? Jesus christ. At this level im talking to my gf as same time as listenning to them. I always thought hd650 was as hard or more hard than the dt990 250


----------



## MisterEwing

nemoreborn said:


> 1/4 !?!?!? Jesus christ. At this level im talking to my gf as same time as listenning to them. I always thought hd650 was as hard or more hard than the dt990 250


 
  
 I'm using my Fulla 2 with HD650s as well and I generally have the volume between 9 and 10 o'clock, anything past noon is pushing uncomfortably loud for me.
  
 As I've mentioned before, with the 650s the reason to get a better amp is not volume. If 'loud' is the concern, the Fulla 2 pushes the HD650s just fine. The eventual upgrade to a more powerful amplifier is, in my opinion, about getting closer to the full performance potential of the headphones.


----------



## Letmebefrank

nemoreborn said:


> 1/4 !?!?!? Jesus christ. At this level im talking to my gf as same time as listenning to them. I always thought hd650 was as hard or more hard than the dt990 250




Dt990 sensitivity is 96db @ 1Vrms, hd650 is 103db @ 1Vrms. Either way you shouldn't have to push your fulla to 3/4 volume, there is probably a lowered volume setting somewhere in your system, or there's a problem with your fulla 2.


----------



## NemoReborn

letmebefrank said:


> Dt990 sensitivity is 96db @ 1Vrms, hd650 is 103db @ 1Vrms. Either way you shouldn't have to push your fulla to 3/4 volume, there is probably a lowered volume setting somewhere in your system, or there's a problem with your fulla 2.


 
  
 Well , i really dont know what to say , with my iem ( earbud comming with my iphone 6s ) ..9-10 is really loud.. with my dt990 250 ohm , considering 100% is 5 oclock , the Pot is always at 2-3 oclock  ...
  
 foobar is 100%  windows is 100% ... !? should i contact Schiit !???


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> Well , i really dont know what to say , with my iem ( earbud comming with my iphone 6s ) ..9-10 is really loud.. with my dt990 250 ohm , considering 100% is 5 oclock , the Pot is always at 2-3 oclock  ...
> 
> foobar is 100%  windows is 100% ... !? should i contact Schiit !???


 
  
 Why contact Schiit?  The Fulla2 is not defective -- it's behaving as its specs would indicate one would expect.
  
 The dt990 250 ohm version has a sensitivity of 96 dB, which isn't real high, and the Fulla2 puts out ~40mW into that load. That combination is not going to get real loud, and the Fulla2 isn't best suited for high impedance cans. But it's not broken.


----------



## NemoReborn

letmebefrank said:


> Dt990 sensitivity is 96db @ 1Vrms, hd650 is 103db @ 1Vrms. Either way you shouldn't have to push your fulla to 3/4 volume, there is probably a lowered volume setting somewhere in your system, or there's a problem with your fulla 2.


 
  


watchnerd said:


> Why contact Schiit?  The Fulla2 is not defective -- it's behaving as its specs would indicate one would expect.
> 
> The dt990 250 ohm version has a sensitivity of 96 dB, which isn't real high, and the Fulla2 puts out ~40mW into that load. That combination is not going to get real loud, and the Fulla2 isn't best suited for high impedance cans. But it's not broken.


 
  
  
 well , im not good with these kind of thing .. im new to this , i was just refering to what Letmebefrank said ...i dont understand how the hd650 with 300 ohm (I beleive) can play way MUCH louder !?   sry for my ignorance!
  
  
 Edit : there is also that guy with the dt770 250 ohm saying hes listenning to the dt770 loud at 11 oclock ... !?!?!


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> the hd650 with 300 ohm (I beleive) can play way MUCH louder !?   sry for my ignorance!


 
  
 Does the HD650 higher sensitivity than your cans?


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


> Does the HD650 higher sensitivity than your cans?


 
  
 think so , Letmebefrank says 103 db@ 1Vrms  , mine 96 .. is that higher !?


----------



## MrFranc

nemoreborn said:


> think so , Letmebefrank says 103 db@ 1Vrms  , mine 96 .. is that higher !?


 

 Yes! It produces 7 more db@ 1Vrms, If i'm correct. Not taking in account the ohms difference.


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> think so , Letmebefrank says 103 db@ 1Vrms  , mine 96 .. is that higher !?


 
  
 Yes, 103 is higher than 96....


----------



## NemoReborn

oh well , than the


watchnerd said:


> Yes, 103 is higher than 96....


 
  
 that my dog was able to figure it out ... the thing was '' higher the number is more its sensitive '' ? or vice versa ...  i worth **** when u talk about these , im a welder , i can show you how to weld manganese tho !


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> oh well , than the
> 
> that my dog was able to figure it out ... the thing was '' higher the number is more its sensitive '' ? or vice versa ...


 
  
 Higher number = more sensitive = needs less juice to get loud
  
 Lower number = less sensitive = needs more juice to get loud
  
 7dB is a big difference


----------



## NemoReborn

watchnerd said:


> Higher number = more sensitive = needs less juice to get loud
> 
> Lower number = less sensitive = needs more juice to get loud
> 
> 7dB is a big difference


 
  
 thanks , will be really helpful cause im actualy shopping for headphone to be good match with this fulla2 ...  so i guess its a combo of both  ohm + sensitivity !?


----------



## watchnerd

nemoreborn said:


> thanks , will be really helpful cause im actualy shopping for headphone to be good match with this fulla2 ...  so i guess its a combo of both  ohm + sensitivity !?


 
  
 You need to look at how much power the amp can put out into the impedance (ohms) of your headphones.
  
 And then you need to look at the sensitivity.
  
 The combination of the two tells you how loud you can expect things to get.


----------



## darksmile

Many thanks for the explanations on hd650. Seems that fulla2 is a good one to go given the current budget. Was considering creative E3 or G5 as my E5 was working reasonably well. It seems that schiit is generally regarded as a more serious choice compared to creative (more about gaming) here. Would like to give schiit a try this time


----------



## bigro

I have the DT990 600 Ohm and 4 O clock is to loud to be comfortable for long. I Don't use these with the fulla 2 normally but i did try them for a bit out of curiosity. i ran anywhere from 11 to 2 o clock for most albums.


----------



## wmeri

Has the weird ground issue that occurred with the first Fulla been fixed?
  
 It may have just been mine, but the Fulla I used to have would get all staticy if I so much as touched the volume wheel and/or the case. Didn't matter what source, USB cable, or headphones I used.
  
 I'm interested in trying out the Fulla 2, but I'm not going to bother with it if there's still the same issue.


----------



## NemoReborn

bigro said:


> I have the DT990 600 Ohm and 4 O clock is to loud to be comfortable for long. I Don't use these with the fulla 2 normally but i did try them for a bit out of curiosity. i ran anywhere from 11 to 2 o clock for most albums.


 
  
 thats weird , my father have the dt770 80 ohm .... hes in vacation once he will be back , ill try it... but that weird that u listen to it almost lower knob than me and with same volume ...  i guess there is not much difference between 250 and 600 ohm
  
 also your sound must not be that good !?!?!? cause for my part , after 3/4 it sound bad


----------



## Currawong

hofy said:


> Now that I have had my Fulla2 for a couple of days, I will be upgrading.  I need more power for my HE400i.  I am finding I have to turn it up to the 2o'clock position for decent volume.  On the original Fulla I was listening with the volume just about at about the same position.  I guess I keep saving for the Jotunheim.


 
  
 I saw this from a few days ago and just wanted to remind people of something important: Volume position and level is NOT the same as power. How much sound you get at a particular volume position is related to the _gain setting_ of the amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


wmeri said:


> Has the weird ground issue that occurred with the first Fulla been fixed?
> 
> It may have just been mine, but the Fulla I used to have would get all staticy if I so much as touched the volume wheel and/or the case. Didn't matter what source, USB cable, or headphones I used.
> 
> I'm interested in trying out the Fulla 2, but I'm not going to bother with it if there's still the same issue.


 
  
  
 As far as I know, they are completely different designs (see Jason's latest long post in the "Schiit Happened" thread) so I'd be very surprised if this was at all an issue. The best thing is to email Schiit Audio and ask though.


----------



## bigro

Yes it is, The Pot is the same as used in the Magni.
 From the Fulla 2 Page on Schiit.com
  
"Top-Shelf Components
Like DACs costing more than 10X this price, Fulla uses the latest AKM AK4490 D/A converter. Coupled with an Alps RK09 potentiometer, high-quality filter and amp stages from Texas Instruments, as well as precision thin-film resistors and film capacitors, Fulla delivers performance far beyond its modest price."
  
  
 Also Here is that Post explaining the changes that the Fulla 2 had.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/14505#post_13066459


----------



## U-3C

nemoreborn said:


> 1/4 !?!?!? Jesus christ. At this level im talking to my gf as same time as listenning to them. I always thought hd650 was as hard or more hard than the dt990 250


 
 HD650 is pretty sensitive in my honest opinion. 0.0
  


nemoreborn said:


> think so , Letmebefrank says 103 db@ 1Vrms  , mine 96 .. is that higher !?


 
 Make sure they use the same method of measuring. Be sure it's indeed @1Vrms for both. I don't really see either side clarifying that.
  
 Also keep in mind that everybody listens at very different volumes. Many listen to music well above 100 db peak. Others refuse to go over 80 db.
  
 I usually listen out of my smart phone with only one click away from mute, and it's still to loud for me in many cases. Other people need an amp for their phone, because max volume is not loud enough.


----------



## NeonJaguars

watchnerd said:


> If you want to know my impressions based on my gear, the Fulla 2 is better than the headphone jack on my MB Air.  But it's not as good as my Mjolnir 2.


 

 Ok. Seeing as the Mjolnir is $850, I'm not surprised. Thanks for the help, and I hope you have a nice day


----------



## bellsystem

nemoreborn said:


> Edit : there is also that guy with the dt770 250 ohm saying hes listenning to the dt770 loud at 11 oclock ... !?!?!


 
  
 ​That's probably me you're referring to. My 250-ohm DT 770 Pros are PLENTY loud at the 10 o'clock position or so. For most music, anything beyond 11 or 12 o'clock is dangerously loud. I know the 990s are open-backed and my 770s are closed-back, but it doesn't make sense that you have to have your volume so high. The Fulla 2 has plenty of "oomph" to drive 250-ohm cans. Maybe there is a problem somewhere in your setup.
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​


----------



## FrivolsListener

> Originally Posted by *wmeri*
> 
> 
> Has the weird ground issue that occurred with the first Fulla been fixed?
> ...


 
  
 Interesting.  I had this problem with my original Modi but with nothing since, including two Fulla (originals) and a Modi 2 and a Gumby.
  
 A google search suggested that the Modi problem wasn't exactly common but common enough.
  
 I have a Fulla 2 on the way.  I'll let everyone know how it goes here.  (This is something of a serious concern to me since I am Mr. ESD, and if it is too delicate to work in my office, I'll find out fairly quickly.)


----------



## NemoReborn

bellsystem said:


> ​That's probably me you're referring to. My 250-ohm DT 770 Pros are PLENTY loud at the 10 o'clock position or so. For most music, anything beyond 11 or 12 o'clock is dangerously loud. I know the 990s are open-backed and my 770s are closed-back, but it doesn't make sense that you have to have your volume so high. The Fulla 2 has plenty of "oomph" to drive 250-ohm cans. Maybe there is a problem somewhere in your setup.
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​


 
  
 haha u make me question myself .. I AM BECOMING DEAF ?? so i asked my gf to come listen and put the volume where she was confortable ... thanks god im normal ! same same me 2-3 oclock ...
  
 my system sound is 100% the foobar is 100% and i know these Flac file are recorded fine .. even tidal or spotify sound the same ! so i decided to change USB port , nothing changed...
  
 But anyway at 2-3 volume is fine , i just feel like the headphone needs more power ...  im going to test dt770 pro 80 ohm once my father come back from vacation ...
  
 Like i said in previous post , i am still looking for some headphone to pair with this fulla2 ... something bassy like the dt series  , mid can be recessed a bit .. clear high ..
  
 any subjection any one ???


----------



## Mr Trev

Sure there's no eq precut going on?


----------



## NemoReborn

mr trev said:


> Sure there's no eq precut going on?


 
  
  
 inside foobar the EQ is all set to 0 .. and when i right click the playback tab in windows ( the fulla2's tab ) there is nothing into enhancement ..


----------



## Currawong

bigro said:


> Yes it is, The Pot is the same as used in the Magni.
> From the Fulla 2 Page on Schiit.com
> 
> "Top-Shelf Components
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for finding the link. The question was about getting static while touching the pot, not the pot itself. I would imagine that as the whole device itself is a new design that it wouldn't have the same issues as the previous one, but it's worth checking with Schiit as they'd know for sure.  It might depend on whether the volume knob is metal or plastic.


----------



## Graygeek

I spent many hours headphone shopping just before Christmas and I found that the new "Listen Beyond" headphones from FOCAL ($249) were the best value for me.  And they work beautifully with the FULLA 2.  I was looking for a closed-back phone with good comfort and clarity without spending a fortune.  The Focal Listen fit the bill.  For vocal music and live performances especially, the clear mid-range and well founded bass of these HPs are a real treat.  They have deep reaching well-behaved bass, but they aren't designed for the head-banging bass crowd.  The V-Moda M100 is more for the "big bass" lover.  
  
 I also liked the B&W P7, but they were less comfortable and had more of a bass hump with less clarity/warmth in the mid-range (vocals were recessed compared to the Focal Listen).  
  
 If you have a place to try them out, I can recommend them as a great value in closed-back headphones.  These can be driven off of a modern smartphone without an amp, but like most HPs, a better DAC and Amp as in the FULLA2 will help.


----------



## bigro

currawong said:


> Thanks for finding the link. The question was about getting static while touching the pot, not the pot itself. I would imagine that as the whole device itself is a new design that it wouldn't have the same issues as the previous one, but it's worth checking with Schiit as they'd know for sure.  It might depend on whether the volume knob is metal or plastic.


 
 Ha yeah your right. There was an little initially but after a few days it went away and never came back,


----------



## JohnnyOps

I just got mine set up on my rig at work (Senn HD598 Cs, nothing glamorous but I like them), and I A/B tested vs. my Fulla 1.  I'm very happy - with both form factor and sound.  To quote others on this thread, I'm no real true audiophile yet, but I care about what I refer to as clarity across the full range.  And the Fulla 2 beats the Fulla 1 handily; I was listening to Alfred by Arne (Kraemer and the Orchestra of the Enlightenment) and I swear I can hear some small details in the violins with the Fulla 2 that I couldn't hear with the 1 and that the "blackness" in the background is more silent (not that the noise floor is lower, but that the transition to silence is faster - not mechanical or artificial, just that transitions that should be fast are faster); I went back and forth between the 2 a number of times and did my darnedest to level volume across the two.  I'll never know if it's the placebo effect, 'cause I can't do a real blind or double blind test.  But the 2 is staying, loving it.
  
 Now wondering what my next pair of upgrade cans should be?  BD DT770 250's?
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## JohnnyOps

bellsystem said:


> ​
> ​I have Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pros in the 250 ohm version that I plan on using with my Fulla 2 (which just shipped yesterday, so I can't yet tell you how well they work together in practice). But, from a technical perspective, as Jammin72 already said, 250 ohm cans should work just fine with the Fulla 2. I went with the 250s because, at least in the reviews I read online with regard to the 770s, the 250 ohm units supposedly have a more neutral sound compared to the 32s or 80s. No idea if that applies to the 990s or not. In other words, if you want the 250s, get the 250s. They'll do fine with the Fulla 2.


 
  
 Hey BellSystem- have you compared your DT770/250's with different amplification?  I'm trying to decide whether to invest in a pair of DT770's, and if so I'd love to get the 250's based on what I've heard.... but I want to make sure that I don't get caught in yet another upgrade cycle on amplification; I set myself a budget every six months and I don't want to bust it


----------



## NemoReborn

Not a good amp for the dt990 250 for my part. Can be driven but obviously need more Watts


----------



## ld100

rkw said:


> Seems obvious to me. The company has a 15 day return policy. They will waive that policy for you and allow you to return it for full refund past the 15 day period.


 
  
  
 I am within my 15 days. The unit is on the way back.


----------



## HipHopScribe

nemoreborn said:


> inside foobar the EQ is all set to 0 .. and when i right click the playback tab in windows ( the fulla2's tab ) there is nothing into enhancement ..


 
  
 This may not make any difference, but I also check "disable all enhancements" with my DACs rather than just leaving them unchecked. I remember hearing in the past that there was a difference in doing that


----------



## Angular Mo

"Makes zero sense to add Fulla 2 to a Chord Mojo," says this one jerk salesman at NYC's STEREO EXCHANGE.....even AFTER I explained,

"I like the volume knob though it won't give me the precise control of the volume marbles of the Chord."

As a software project-manager I understand the value of the user-interface. 

"How about the $100 is all I could afford being unemployed?!"

"Makes zero sense."

Fortunately another salesmen, Glenn, says "come with me."

He shows me a Beyer A1, though it is a volume dial that is not raised up above the device's surface area, when I asked about an amp in the $300-to-$500 range.

"Hey, is that the HiFiman 100 amp that is a tube-hybrid and drives passive speakers on that bottom shelf?" I asked.

"Not in your price range."

"It is not $500?"

You try to give bricks-and-mortar stories your business and they make it so hard to do so.


----------



## FrivolsListener

angular mo said:


> "Makes zero sense to add Fulla 2 to a Chord Mojo," says this one jerk salesman at NYC's STEREO EXCHANGE.....even AFTER I explained,
> 
> "I like the volume knob though it won't give me the precise control of the volume marbles of the Chord."
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's too bad.  If I go into a brick-and-mortar store to evaluate product X and decide to buy it, I consider it blatantly unethical to go online to do so, since they paid for the store, the salesdroids, and the merchandise up front.  Then there are places which won't even try to take your business.


----------



## NemoReborn

Finaly i dont wobble anymore. !! My creator loved the tripod from war of world a bit too much..


----------



## Jammin72

misterewing said:


> I'm using my Fulla 2 with HD650s as well and I generally have the volume between 9 and 10 o'clock, anything past noon is pushing uncomfortably loud for me.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, with the 650s the reason to get a better amp is not volume. If 'loud' is the concern, the Fulla 2 pushes the HD650s just fine. The eventual upgrade to a more powerful amplifier is, in my opinion, about getting closer to the full performance potential of the headphones.


 
  
  
 I'm still trying to figure out this more power = better performance equation.  If the headphone only draws a certain amount of power to attain a specific level of volume how does the non-utilized extra power help improve sound quality?  You may find a better designed amplifier out there that sounds "better" but I fail to see how more power gives a better sound if the headphone doesn't use any of it.  If the amplifier isn't clipping and you've attained an appropriate level of volume how is more power of any value?  Wouldn't damping factor, circuit design, and power supply cleanliness all be more important at that point rather than raw unused milliwatts?


----------



## MisterEwing

jammin72 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this more power = better performance equation.  If the headphone only draws a certain amount of power to attain a specific level of volume how does the non-utilized extra power help improve sound quality?  You may find a better designed amplifier out there that sounds "better" but I fail to see how more power gives a better sound if the headphone doesn't use any of it.  If the amplifier isn't clipping and you've attained an appropriate level of volume how is more power of any value?  Wouldn't damping factor, circuit design, and power supply cleanliness all be more important at that point rather than raw unused milliwatts?


 
 Short answer, I have no idea. And maybe, like you said, it is just a quality thing, maybe no one makes really good low power amps... Although I have a feeling there will be plenty of other people here that will explain the difference in levels of detail I can't even remotely comprehend.


----------



## bigro

misterewing said:


> Short answer, I have no idea. And maybe, like you said, it is just a quality thing, maybe no one makes really good low power amps... Although I have a feeling there will be plenty of other people here that will explain the difference in levels of detail I can't even remotely comprehend.


 
 Headroom. On the Peaks of Music if the amp starts to clip because its over driven Sound quality will suffer and some say possibly damage speakers. Having an amp that has more power than the rated power of the speakers helps ensure you do not get into this condition.
  
 Here is an Explanation from some one who is a better writer than I am.  
  
http://www.glasswolf.net/papers/headroom.html


----------



## Ancipital

jammin72 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this more power = better performance equation.  If the headphone only draws a certain amount of power to attain a specific level of volume how does the non-utilized extra power help improve sound quality?  You may find a better designed amplifier out there that sounds "better" but I fail to see how more power gives a better sound if the headphone doesn't use any of it.  If the amplifier isn't clipping and you've attained an appropriate level of volume how is more power of any value?  Wouldn't damping factor, circuit design, and power supply cleanliness all be more important at that point rather than raw unused milliwatts?


 
  
 A really important thing is slew rate, too- how quickly the output can change (normally in V/microsecond or similar)- this has a massive effect on transient response, detail, separation and a whole laundry list of stuff. A lack of slew rate can cause amps not to sound very detailed, and to sound "slow".
  
 Also, well-specced amps with decent headroom tend to clip and thus distort less, and also crush dynamics less.
  
  


misterewing said:


> I'm using my Fulla 2 with HD650s as well and I generally have the volume between 9 and 10 o'clock, anything past noon is pushing uncomfortably loud for me.
> 
> As I've mentioned before, with the 650s the reason to get a better amp is not volume. If 'loud' is the concern, the Fulla 2 pushes the HD650s just fine. The eventual upgrade to a more powerful amplifier is, in my opinion, about getting closer to the full performance potential of the headphones.


 
  
 The hilarious thing is that you can spend the cost of a fairly smart used car to even get close to what the HD650s can do. They just keep on scaling. Note that merely expensive amps aren't enough, they need to be insanely good. In many ways, the HD650 is still the best dynamic headphone to date, with a good enough chain- just most people aren't prepared, able or aware enough to spend $7000-odd on the right sort of crazy boutique tube amp (I'm not sure I am, TBH). Once you do, even the Utopia can end up in the shade, in a lot of ways.
  
 It's quite funny that the Fulla 2 can drive HD650 as well as it can on 500mA of USB power, Jason is to be congratulated for being a lunatic, and designing such an efficient little crotch rocket, but obviously you're only getting a tiny taste of what it can do. However, for the price, that's still hard to beat. I bought a Fulla 2 out of curiosity, and will cheerfully listen to it for the evening without clawing at my ears. It's pretty badass.
  
 As I type this, I am listening to the Fulla 2 on sensitive and revealing IEMs, and.. it's not bad. At all. It's very versatile- a great place to start friends or family, now it actually works.


----------



## bellsystem

johnnyops said:


> Hey BellSystem- have you compared your DT770/250's with different amplification?  I'm trying to decide whether to invest in a pair of DT770's, and if so I'd love to get the 250's based on what I've heard.... but I want to make sure that I don't get caught in yet another upgrade cycle on amplification; I set myself a budget every six months and I don't want to bust it


 

 I haven't done any comparison, really. I am not an audiophile... I mean, I love great sounding audio, and electronics/computing is definitely my bag, and if I had unlimited funding, I would love to collect and play with the equipment. But I don't have much money to spend on another hobby, so I am trying to limit myself.
  
 I got by for years with just some Audio Technica ATH-M30s. Now I have the Fulla 2 and the 770s. I have been somewhat bitten by the bug, so I'd probably be lying if I said that setup will last me another 10 years, but I'm trying to resist. If anything, I'll probably try some open-backed cans next, as I have never experienced those. But no, never used the 770s on any other amps. I was somewhat surprised to discover that they were actually somewhat listenable using just the built-in output of my laptop and my Sansa Clip+ player. So for now, I'm plenty happy with my humble $250 personal listening studio!


----------



## JohnnyOps

bellsystem said:


> I have been somewhat bitten by the bug, so I'd probably be lying if I said that setup will last me another 10 years, but I'm trying to resist. If anything, I'll probably try some open-backed cans next, as I have never experienced those.


 
  
 My personal 2 cents on the open back is to start with the Senn 598's.  I have the 595's which I adore, and which sound fabulous amazing all that with the Fulla 2.  The 598's are supposed to be better in all ways than the 595's.  And they go on good sales on Amazon from time to time.  I would wear them all day at work if I wouldn't get the stink eye from everyone around me - and I don't listen that loud!


----------



## SomeTechNoob

If you want to spend even less, there's also the Philips SHP9500.


----------



## mackat

I'm still getting random clicking sounds, even with the Fulla moved away from my iPhone and not using the wall adapter. I can't seem to figure it out, they seem very random.


----------



## FrivolsListener

mackat said:


> I'm still getting random clicking sounds, even with the Fulla moved away from my iPhone and not using the wall adapter. I can't seem to figure it out, they seem very random.


 
  
 Guessing (and it is ONLY a guess) that your phone and software or data source isn't able to feed the Fulla constantly and you are hearing dropouts from when there is no data.   Comparison with another Fulla or with another source (like a desktop computer) should tell you quite a bit.
  
 You also may hear bad mastering on your favorite recordings.  There are sound engineers out there who can't hear the clipping in their masters, or don't care.


----------



## mackat

I don't get them when using my Gungnir with the same computer. It's a MacBook Pro and I'm using Audirvana+, along with Spotify, and YouTube for videos.


----------



## FrivolsListener

mackat said:


> I don't get them when using my Gungnir with the same computer. It's a MacBook Pro and I'm using Audirvana+, along with Spotify, and YouTube for videos.


 
  
 That does suggest you have a defective Fulla.  Or points that way.  Send email to schiit and explain your testing and comparison to the Gungnir.


----------



## AudioBear

+1

I use a new MacBookPro + Fulla2 and it's noiseless. No clicks, pops, static nothing but music on inky black. Same as with my Gumby. Quiet off the iPhone also. Speak to Schiit about getting one that works correctly.


----------



## U-3C

jammin72 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out this more power = better performance equation.  If the headphone only draws a certain amount of power to attain a specific level of volume how does the non-utilized extra power help improve sound quality?  You may find a better designed amplifier out there that sounds "better" but I fail to see how more power gives a better sound if the headphone doesn't use any of it.  If the amplifier isn't clipping and you've attained an appropriate level of volume how is more power of any value?  Wouldn't damping factor, circuit design, and power supply cleanliness all be more important at that point rather than raw unused milliwatts?




It doesn't. As long as the amp doesn't distort audibly in listening ranges, then it's doing its job. 

Now, how much one wants it distort to distort the sound to be "driven well" varies. Some love it a certain way as they don't like the sound of their expensive grained. Some hate it as they bought the headphone with the exact sound signature they like and airing it sounds terrible. 

Sounding better does not mean "more power" or being "driven well," but that's what most people say when they don't know how to explain the increase in the part that they want to hear more of. "I want more bass and this amp intentionally gives more bass? More power! Want more mids and an amp gives more energy in the mids? It must also be more power! Some headphone sounds veiled and I bought an amp that is really really bright and happens to fix the veil? It must be more power of course! Tubes that distorts and sweetens the sound? Must be power and not any of the countless other reasons! "


----------



## Currawong

The link on the previous page explained it better. It is not the power as much as it is the ability to handle the largest dynamic peaks in the music.
  
 Anyhow, I'm curious to read more impressions of the Fulla 2.


----------



## FrivolsListener

Welp, I got my Fulla 2 last night and it seems to do well.  It certainly is a step down from my Gumby, but that is to be expected.  It drives my HD-600 and HD-800s no problem, with setting the level between 9:00 and 12:00 depending on the source for an optimum sound level.
  
 It looks like the final assembler took pains to make sure the jacks, knob, etc., were all properly lined up.  That said, it shows that the board holes and the steel don't quite line up perfectly.  The steel is all self-consistent, as are all the board pieces.  I wonder if there might be a minor issue with where the mounting holes are on the board.  I am guessing that Schiit takes the feedback here on Head-Fi pretty seriously, even if they don't acknowledge each person's comment.  That's completely consistent with what Jason has said in the past.
  
 Unless it blows up in the next 14 days, I'm'a keepin' it.  Perfect for the at work office.


----------



## bigro

I know some people are Anti LED, However in experimenting with some devices I would have liked to have some way of knowing if the Power USB Port was functioning. Not an issue with the USB data Port as it is some one easy to tell when its not recognized. I am still impressed with the Fulla 2 and this doe snot take away from its operation. But I cannot think of a way to verify that the power port is active.


----------



## Jammin72

bigro said:


> I know some people are Anti LED, However in experimenting with some devices I would have liked to have some way of knowing if the Power USB Port was functioning. Not an issue with the USB data Port as it is some one easy to tell when its not recognized. I am still impressed with the Fulla 2 and this doe snot take away from its operation. But I cannot think of a way to verify that the power port is active.


 
  
 Not on sight for sure. There's no quick way to check.  I leave mine plugged in all the time though so it's not a big deal, I know that it's working by plugging in an analog source since it's powered via USB without a problem from all of my current devices.


----------



## bigro

jammin72 said:


> Not on sight for sure. There's no quick way to check.  I leave mine plugged in all the time though so it's not a big deal, I know that it's working by plugging in an analog source since it's powered via USB without a problem from all of my current devices.


 

 Genius. Funny thing is I have done this but did not connect the Dots. Maybe I had one too many adult beverages at the time. Thanks.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Listening to some Pink Floyd - Wish you were here right now at work. Chain is FLAC > Foobar2k > Anker Powerline 6' Micro USB > Fulla 2 > Sennheiser PX100-II.
  
 This setup is fantastic. Volume pot is at 9'o clock right now with -15.00dB in Foobar2k. I wouldnt say that its loud, but my graphic design partner and I frequently bounce ideas off each other and I want to be able to easily hear him. 
  
 The sound signature is similar to my HD650s, but lacking the detail and soundstage that the 650s do so well with my home setup of Mimby > Jotunheim > Balanced HD650s.
  
 Very respectable little device and perfect for the audiophile at work who doesn't want $1000+ worth of gear sitting on their desk over the weekends to get moved around by the cleaners. For $99 I doubt you will find a better sounding amp/DAC. The DAC also noticeably improved the sound of the Presonus Eris 4.5 monitors on my desk using 3.5mm/RCA from the fixed volume out of the Fulla 2.
  
  
 For anyone interested, here is the frequency response of the PX100-II compared to the HD650 and HD600. Crazy how similar the PX100-II and HD650 are...


----------



## Jammin72

letmebefrank said:


> Listening to some Pink Floyd - Wish you were here right now at work. Chain is FLAC > Foobar2k > Anker Powerline 6' Micro USB > Fulla 2 > Sennheiser PX100-II.


 
  
 PX-100-II's are perfect for work.  You can hear everything around you, they're relaxed enough that you don't get listening fatigue, and they put out more bass than you think they would. You won't cry if something happens to them either. Not a bad setup at all when needing to be aware of your surroundings.
  
 Mine got the cable pulled out after getting stuck in the car door on vacation.


----------



## Ancipital

bigro said:


> I know some people are Anti LED, However in experimenting with some devices I would have liked to have some way of knowing if the Power USB Port was functioning. Not an issue with the USB data Port as it is some one easy to tell when its not recognized. I am still impressed with the Fulla 2 and this doe snot take away from its operation. But I cannot think of a way to verify that the power port is active.


 
  
 Eh, the LEDs that Schiit use could give you a tan, they're fearsome. I ended up with a pack of silver Lightdims to tame the terrifying baleful glare of my Jotunheim and other bits. It all gets perilously close to an Oscar Wilde pastiche at this point:
  
 "The only thing worse than having a power LED is not having a power LED."
  
 ..or something. I honestly can't tell which choice is worse.


----------



## NeonJaguars

Just ordered mine for my K7xx.


----------



## Mr Trev

Been looking at this, and I know they say 24/96 without drivers. But, let's say you use drivers - ASIO4ALL maybe - or run in linux where drivers aren't needed can the F2 do 192khz? Possibly with a firmware update?
  
 sorry if its been brought up already, been a while since I've read through the whole thread


----------



## FrivolsListener

mr trev said:


> Been looking at this, and I know they say 24/96 without drivers. But, let's say you use drivers - ASIO4ALL maybe - or run in linux where drivers aren't needed can the F2 do 192khz? Possibly with a firmware update?
> 
> sorry if its been brought up already, been a while since I've read through the whole thread


 
  
 The answer is, no.  It only supports USB audio V1.  The Modi 2 supports both depending on the position of a small switch.


----------



## slex

Received yesterday,Would not know the fulla2 pakage could fit in my letterbox.

For those that received status as delivered pls check your mail box too if it isn't handed to you personally.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

Got my replacement Fulla 2 today -- the first one didn't work with my iPad or iPhone and I wanted it primarily for that.  It must have been one of the last of the pre-December 19 stock that Had Issues.
  
 Hooked it up to some USB power, then camera adapter and USB to phone, HD 600's in...
  
 And now we're cookin' with gas!  Looking forward to some extended listening sessions in the next few days.  Even came across some MP3's ripped from a demo tape of a band I was in...in (gasp) 1985.  Going to inflict them upon my 13 year-old son on the way into school tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ancipital

mr trev said:


> Been looking at this, and I know they say 24/96 without drivers. But, let's say you use drivers - ASIO4ALL maybe - or run in linux where drivers aren't needed can the F2 do 192khz? Possibly with a firmware update?
> 
> sorry if its been brought up already, been a while since I've read through the whole thread


 
  
 No, it's limited to that because Windows doesn't have proper UAC2 support, unlike Linux or MacOS- they wanted to make it simple to use, and never need drivers, which makes sense in an entry-level product, I suppose.


----------



## slex

David & Goliath


----------



## JohnnyOps

slex said:


> David & Goliath


 
 Interesting... AK4396 vs. AK4490 and a lot more care for the power...  How is the comparison going?  Would love to hear!


----------



## slex

johnnyops said:


> Interesting... AK4396 vs. AK4490 and a lot more care for the power...  How is the comparison going?  Would love to hear!



Mean time soaking the 6 i/os of F2 with deoxit gold. Will let it settle down before i fix up during weekend.


----------



## bigro

ancipital said:


> "The only thing worse than having a power LED is not having a power LED."
> ..or something. I honestly can't tell which choice is worse.


 
 I am in the Same boat, At least someone pointed out a way to verify it is using the power port although a little reconfig of cabling is involved. It does the trick and again it is an entry level product. The Expectation bells and whistles is foolhardy. I am happy with the solution given. ( I am kind of annoyed at myself that I did not even think about this)


----------



## Marlowe

I wouldn't mind having an LED or two, but given the performance and features of the Fulla 2 at 99 bucks, such quibbles seem almost churlish. I did know that the power USB input worked since in addition to using it on my laptop (where a single connection from the data USB works fine) I am using it as an amp only from the RCA outputs on my TV and a phone charger connected to the power only USB works perfectly. Nonetheless, I can see where someone using both USB inputs might like a way to know that the device is properly drawing power only from the power USB.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

marlowe said:


> I wouldn't mind having an LED or two, but given the performance and features of the Fulla 2 at 99 bucks, such quibbles seem almost churlish. I did know that the power USB input worked since in addition to using it on my laptop (where a single connection from the data USB works fine) I am using it as an amp only from the RCA outputs on my TV and a phone charger connected to the power only USB works perfectly. Nonetheless, I can see where someone using both USB inputs might like a way to know that the device is properly drawing power only from the power USB.


 
  
 A good point, but I'd rather have the power used by any LED's used to make things Sound Better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 You have the right perspective, though:  "given the performance and features of the Fulla 2 at $99...".  This thing rocks for the price -- very high bang to buck ratio!


----------



## slex

johnnyops said:


> Interesting... AK4396 vs. AK4490 and a lot more care for the power...  How is the comparison going?  Would love to hear!



Actually both are AK4490 according to Product specs.


----------



## JohnnyOps

slex said:


> Actually both are AK4490 according to Product specs.


 
 You're totally right - I was looking at the old Fulla 1 specs...  I realized after I posted and then figured that you'd figure it out   So even more interesting to hear the comparison...


----------



## redrum801

Hello everyone , Received my fulla 2 today I have it paired with a new set of HD700's wifey got me for Christmas . I'm a total newb to open backs and I'm still learning about impedances and other things . I'm using my fulla 2 with an iPad Air 2 volume at 100% ,with usb3 Apple cable powered with a ravpower brick . I like to listen to my music fairly loud and I'm finding myself turning the fulla2 to about 2/3 o'clock to get to a loud enough listening level that I'm ok with , this sound about right to any of you ? I'll be looking to upgrade the amp in the future but for $99 I'm extremely happy .


----------



## Jammin72

redrum801 said:


> Hello everyone , Received my fulla 2 today I have it paired with a new set of HD700's wifey got me for Christmas . I'm a total newb to open backs and I'm still learning about impedances and other things . I'm using my fulla 2 with an iPad Air 2 volume at 100% ,with usb3 Apple cable powered with a ravpower brick . I like to listen to my music fairly loud and I'm finding myself turning the fulla2 to about 2/3 o'clock to get to a loud enough listening level that I'm ok with , this sound about right to any of you ? I'll be looking to upgrade the amp in the future but for $99 I'm extremely happy .


 
  
  
 On my HD580's I can get to the 2/3 volume if I'm not careful but it's super loud and I know if I keep it that way for long there will be ringing the next AM.  The HD700's are slightly more sensitive and half the impedance so I'm surprised you're getting above 12 o'clock.  
  
 I'm not sure about the RAV power brick.  Does this mean you're using a digital connection to the iPad?


----------



## BigDaddyNC

He's probably doing something like this:



Underneath the Fulla 2 is a portable charger/battery plugged into the power port of the Fulla 2...


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

redrum801 said:


> Hello everyone , Received my fulla 2 today I have it paired with a new set of HD700's wifey got me for Christmas . I'm a total newb to open backs and I'm still learning about impedances and other things . I'm using my fulla 2 with an iPad Air 2 volume at 100% ,with usb3 Apple cable powered with a ravpower brick . I like to listen to my music fairly loud and I'm finding myself turning the fulla2 to about 2/3 o'clock to get to a loud enough listening level that I'm ok with , this sound about right to any of you ? I'll be looking to upgrade the amp in the future but for $99 I'm extremely happy .


 

 do you have the receipt for the HD700? I'd look into replacing them before worrying about Fulla. The HD6x0 series is much more musical, and of course HD800 is exceptional.


----------



## K 240 DF

Hi Guys,
  
 ordered my Fulla 2 this night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Got a question: I would like to listen to music and movies with my family and I wish Fulla 2 supports headphone out with three or four!(4) K712, K702, K702 etc. Does this work well?
 We already have two Headphones at my MacBook Pro.
  
 Thx for support


----------



## redrum801

bosiemoncrieff said:


> do you have the receipt for the HD700? I'd look into replacing them before worrying about Fulla. The HD6x0 series is much more musical, and of course HD800 is exceptional.




Lol I'm sure my wife does , but I happen to like them . I've tried my friends 600's I liked them but I gave the edge to 700 due to comfort . There not nearly as bad I thought they would be from some of the posts I've read on here , I do plan on getting some 650's in the future but I wanna make sure I have a decent amp first to pair with the fulla 2's dac . 



bigdaddync said:


> He's probably doing something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath the Fulla 2 is a portable charger/battery plugged into the power port of the Fulla 2...




Yup that's how I got mine hooked up also 



jammin72 said:


> On my HD580's I can get to the 2/3 volume if I'm not careful but it's super loud and I know if I keep it that way for long there will be ringing the next AM.  The HD700's are slightly more sensitive and half the impedance so I'm surprised you're getting above 12 o'clock.
> 
> I'm not sure about the RAV power brick.  Does this mean you're using a digital connection to the iPad?



I was listening to my cans with the wife and kids flapping there gums and watching tv in the living room , so maybe I was compensating by turning the volume up . Tonight I'll get to try them with some peace & quiet around me and I'll report back


----------



## watchnerd

k 240 df said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ordered my Fulla 2 this night
> 
> ...


 
  
 4 people...wouldn't it just be easier to use speakers?


----------



## K 240 DF

> 4 people...wouldn't it just be easier to use speakers?


 
  
 It would be easier, but sometimes neighbors and the small child wants to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Does it works for three?


----------



## Mahoogan

Here's my impressions thus far on the Fulla 2, compared to my onboard sound and Denon AVR-X2000 HP port with HD598's.  I've done all my testing with Blu-Ray movies and PC games, since that is my primary usage.  I ordered a set of DT990's to try with the F2, but based on responses in this thread i'm not hopeful.  I'll update if I'm pleasantly surprised.
  
 My initial impression of the F2 was that there was an extra level of clarity over both my mobo sound and receiver in comparison.  The more I listen though, the extra detail was just due to lower output from the F2 on the lower end.  The onboard card on my mobo doesn't have a great amp, and uses the Realtek ALC898 codec.  I prefer the onboard sound to that of the F2 due to it being much fuller down low, while still maintaining detail on the high end.  If I had to make a choice between the two, I would still choose the F2 as it has a higher volume threshold.  There are times when I would like a little more volume compared to what my onboard can provide.
  
 Plugged into the receiver is a similar situation to the above.  The sound is fuller than the F2, and I have plenty of volume headroom.  So the receiver wins hands down here for my use.  I don't know what the impedance of the HP port on my receiver is, but I assumed it wasn't really intended for frequent HP use.  I would have bet money that the F2 was going to come on top of this comparison, but that wasn't the case.
  
 So where does that leave me with the Fulla?  I'm torn to be honest.  It doesn't sound as good as my other options in the physical space it would be used at home, so I won't use it there.  I would consider it as a mobile option for travel and work, but the USB ports are so tight I don't want to use it unless i'm plugging it in and leaving it in place.  Like tight enough it feels like I might snap the end of the cable off while plugging in.  I've seen where there is potentially a way to adjust those myself, but i'm not keen on doing that.  I think the F2 will be a great option for some people, just not me.  I'd have to put extra feet on the bottom of this thing to balance it also.  It is incredibly annoying to have it rocking back and forth.
  
 I've heard all the great things about Shiit as a company and this is my first purchase from them.  I can say I was impressed by their representation early in the thread regarding their recognition of the iOS issues and its resolution.  On the flip side, their more recent representation in this thread is horrendous in my opinion.


----------



## K 240 DF

really?


----------



## ld100

mahoogan said:


> Here's my impressions thus far on the Fulla 2, compared to my onboard sound and Denon AVR-X2000 HP port with HD598's.  I've done all my testing with Blu-Ray movies and PC games, since that is my primary usage.  I ordered a set of DT990's to try with the F2, but based on responses in this thread i'm not hopeful.  I'll update if I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> My initial impression of the F2 was that there was an extra level of clarity over both my mobo sound and receiver in comparison.  The more I listen though, the extra detail was just due to lower output from the F2 on the lower end.  The onboard card on my mobo doesn't have a great amp, and uses the Realtek ALC898 codec.  I prefer the onboard sound to that of the F2 due to it being much fuller down low, while still maintaining detail on the high end.  If I had to make a choice between the two, I would still choose the F2 as it has a higher volume threshold.  There are times when I would like a little more volume compared to what my onboard can provide.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was one of the first to get Fulla 2. Found quality of the sound relatively subpar to my other similar priced DAC/AMP (Dragonfly Black). Not bad at all. If I did not have Dragonfly I would probably be happy with it, but in comparison it is just slightly off with highs, lows and soundstage on quality cans. Quality of the build was very disappointing. After stating my opinion here I was appalled by the tone of the response from one of the Schiit guys here. So I am totally with you on this.


----------



## Ancipital

k 240 df said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ordered my Fulla 2 this night
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you considered something slightly more hefty, like this?
   
http://www.ebay.com/p/Rane-HC6-Six-Channel-Headphone-Amplifier/1100594572


----------



## K 240 DF

Yess..


----------



## rkw

k 240 df said:


> I wish Fulla 2 supports headphone out with three or four!(4) K712, K702, K702 etc. Does this work well?


 
  
 You'd really want to give each person their own volume control.
 There are lots of multi-channel headphone amps on the market, just search: https://www.google.com/search?q=4+channel+headphone+amp
 However, they won't come with integrated DAC.


----------



## DavidKL

mahoogan said:


> Here's my impressions thus far on the Fulla 2, compared to my onboard sound and Denon AVR-X2000 HP port with HD598's.  I've done all my testing with Blu-Ray movies and PC games, since that is my primary usage.  I ordered a set of DT990's to try with the F2, but based on responses in this thread i'm not hopeful.  I'll update if I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> My initial impression of the F2 was that there was an extra level of clarity over both my mobo sound and receiver in comparison.  The more I listen though, the extra detail was just due to lower output from the F2 on the lower end.  The onboard card on my mobo doesn't have a great amp, and uses the Realtek ALC898 codec.  I prefer the onboard sound to that of the F2 due to it being much fuller down low, while still maintaining detail on the high end.  If I had to make a choice between the two, I would still choose the F2 as it has a higher volume threshold.  There are times when I would like a little more volume compared to what my onboard can provide.
> 
> Plugged into the receiver is a similar situation to the above.  The sound is fuller than the F2, and I have plenty of volume headroom.  So the receiver wins hands down here for my use.  I don't know what the impedance of the HP port on my receiver is, but I assumed it wasn't really intended for frequent HP use.  I would have bet money that the F2 was going to come on top of this comparison, but that wasn't the case.


 
  
 I bought my Fulla 2 2nd hand and I'm still waiting on the shipping so cant directly talk it, but I think I can explain your experience.. 
 The HD598, being low impedance & having High impedance spike at the low end just sounds different while being plugged to high output impedance source, Note that I say different and not better or worse.
  
 I bought some time ago a HIFImeDIY Sabre 9018 to connect my monitors, but I also played with it powering my HD598 and SRH440, and the the first thing I noticed was a sudden lack of "umph" in the low end with the 598's, but really after I used the 598's more and more on the sabre 9018 I realized, the "bass" when connected to the on-board audio (in my case a VIA 2021) is not "nice bass" its just muddy pile of noise, a result of high output impedance that is usual with on-board sound, and the same with receivers without dedicated headphone amp, where they just run the speaker output through some resistors so your headphones will not explode.. while on the HifimeDIY 9018 the output impedance is decently low at 0.5Ohm, and as a result the 598's sound as they should, bass light and detailed, so in reality the somewhat muddy bass is just a result of high output impedance, and what might gave them the "fuller sound" you experienced. but that's not the fulla's fault, that's just how they were designed to sound, without much bass.


----------



## Marlowe

mahoogan said:


> My initial impression of the F2 was that there was an extra level of clarity over both my mobo sound and receiver in comparison.  The more I listen though, the extra detail was just due to lower output from the F2 on the lower end.  The onboard card on my mobo doesn't have a great amp, and uses the Realtek ALC898 codec.  I prefer the onboard sound to that of the F2 due to it being much fuller down low, while still maintaining detail on the high end.  If I had to make a choice between the two, I would still choose the F2 as it has a higher volume threshold.  There are times when I would like a little more volume compared to what my onboard can provide.


 
 I am not nearly as educated a listener as most here, and I believe that there is a certain degree of subjectivity to this, but I am using a Dell laptop with Realtec audio and I find it rather bizarre that anyone would prefer the onboard sound to the Fulla 2. While the onboard sound is not that bad on its own (it sounds better than my smartphone that I use extensively for mobile listening), a quick A-B comparison between it and the Fulla 2 is pretty much night and day. Most significantly, the Realtek just sounds muddy next to the Fulla 2, which gives far greater separation to the instruments. Bass is much more prominent and tighter on the Fulla 2 and drums have more impact as well. I'm using Fidelio X2s.


----------



## Mahoogan

davidkl said:


> I bought my Fulla 2 2nd hand and I'm still waiting on the shipping so cant directly talk it, but I think I can explain your experience..
> The HD598, being low impedance & having High impedance spike at the low end just sounds different while being plugged to high output impedance source, Note that I say different and not better or worse.
> 
> I bought some time ago a HIFImeDIY Sabre 9018 to connect my monitors, but I also played with it powering my HD598 and SRH440, and the the first thing I noticed was a sudden lack of "umph" in the low end with the 598's, but really after I used the 598's more and more on the sabre 9018 I realized, the "bass" when connected to the on-board audio (in my case a VIA 2021) is not "nice bass" its just muddy pile of noise, a result of high output impedance that is usual with on-board sound, and the same with receivers without dedicated headphone amp, where they just run the speaker output through some resistors so your headphones will not explode.. while on the HifimeDIY 9018 the output impedance is decently low at 0.5Ohm, and as a result the 598's sound as they should, bass light and detailed, so in reality the somewhat muddy bass is just a result of high output impedance, and what might gave them the "fuller sound" you experienced. but that's not the fulla's fault, that's just how they were designed to sound, without much bass.


 
 This could very well be the case.  I haven't been able to find many details on what the headphone amp section of the AVR-X2000 consists of, or specifics on the DAC's it contains.  I'm sure I would notice a difference more in FLAC music vs. the sources I was listing.  I did listen to some songs I had in FLAC but couldn't determine where it was muddier necessarily on the receiver, but not all recordings are created equal.
  
 The majority of my testing were action sequences in movies, and certain parts of games with dialog followed by shooting with various guns.  The gunshots were certainly less satisfying on the F2, which I'm sure are compressed audio.  That's why I ordered the DT990, so I at least can start hearing some different sound signatures without breaking the bank.  I figure if I form some opinions between these two, it might help steer my next level purchase.  I've read so much with so many conflicting opinions on gear, that I just need to get some different exposure myself.


----------



## Mahoogan

marlowe said:


> I am not nearly as educated a listener as most here, and I believe that there is a certain degree of subjectivity to this, but I am using a Dell laptop with Realtec audio and I find it rather bizarre that anyone would prefer the onboard sound to the Fulla 2. While the onboard sound is not that bad on its own (it sounds better than my smartphone that I use extensively for mobile listening), a quick A-B comparison between it and the Fulla 2 is pretty much night and day. Most significantly, the Realtek just sounds muddy next to the Fulla 2, which gives far greater separation to the instruments. Bass is much more prominent and tighter on the Fulla 2 and drums have more impact as well. I'm using Fidelio X2s.


 
 I won't argue there's subjectivity involved in most things audio.  I guess is that my onboard audio just isn't as bad as I expected.  It's a high-end Asus motherboard.  I did comparisons between my onboard audio with an Asus Xonar DX I have from another build and found them to sound extremely close.  So much so, it wasn't worth me using that PCI card and losing the auto source selection that my onboard audio gives.  That way I don't have to manually change from HDMI audio out to my reciever if I plug something into the headphone jack on my PC.  Although I generally just use my AV receiver since it's within arms reach.  I was really only using my onboard for comparison purposes, and the receiver for my general use.


----------



## Jammin72

Hey Jason,
  
 After reading the preamble to this device and after listening to it I gotta say... Great Job Man!!!
  
 It delivers detail and punch way above it's fighting class and kinda kicks everyone in the gut when it comes to the concept that more is more.  I love it that you guys get off being in the industry and still get what it is to blow minds at the same time.  It takes big balls to produce something as competent as this while still competing in the larger $$ market. I dig it it.  It's like you're willing to embrace everyone's trip at the same time no matter where they fall on the spectrum.
  
 It's the audiophile conundrum, one day we may all get to relax and not worry what the nth degree of detail might get us and just enjoy the music.


----------



## K 240 DF

> I bought some time ago a HIFImeDIY Sabre 9018 to connect my monitors, but I also played with it powering my HD598 and SRH440, and the the first thing I noticed was a sudden lack of "umph" in the low end with the 598's, but really after I used the 598's more and more on the sabre 9018 I realized, the "bass" when connected to the on-board audio (in my case a VIA 2021) is not "nice bass" its just muddy pile of noise, a result of high output impedance that is usual with on-board sound, and the same with receivers without dedicated headphone amp, where they just run the speaker output through some resistors so your headphones will not explode.. while on the HifimeDIY 9018 the output impedance is decently low at 0.5Ohm, and as a result the 598's sound as they should, bass light and detailed, so in reality the somewhat muddy bass is just a result of high output impedance, and what might gave them the "fuller sound" you experienced. but that's not the fulla's fault, that's just how they were designed to sound, without much bass.


 
  
 Very interesting.
 In the past I tried so many different DACs vs my onboard card MacBook Pro for e.g. Hifimediy Sabre etc.. and in most case they could't run my K702 better than my MacBook Pro.
 There could be many problems and explanations to solve the problem. One of this problem is maybe mine:
  
 I got a special opinion. For me it is the Connection-Bridge. In fact the on Board card is mostly not better, but it has one most under-apreciated advantage: there is no connection bridge need. IN most case the extern DAC is better for sure but because of the bridge between the sound from the motherbaord comes more coherent. Coherence is something i miss while watching movies or music concerts etc. when its transporting to a extern DAC.
 So, extern DACs are mostly better, but they don't win in this special cases. And this case for me is much more interesting the music-coherence than any separate bass or treble or something else.
 For e.g. a studio mastering is working in the same way, he takes the tracks each separated but at the end he took one reverb-effect-track and mix this one to all the other separated tracks. This is therefore to give us the feeling that the recording artist are sitting in ONE ROOM, that they are "Connected".
  
 I see that most of you would say to my opinion "hey, he is an idiot", but for me there is no need to stay at my motherboard, I try since years to go away from it, but where is the EXIT? Every additional DAC does not make things better in that for me important case.
 Maybe my motherboard puts so much muddy in the sound, that a imagining coherence. And many people would say "asynchronous USB will fix this problem", for me it does not. I am not sure, there are too many people out there who has definitely the problem, that in some case the MacBook Pro sounds way better than some extern DACs when they use to have something better than a cheap PC etc.
  
 Now - with the Fulla 2 - I start the next experiment.
  
 Sorry for my bad english - hope that u get what I wanted to say...


----------



## beto222

Please ignore,  should have just "quoyed"


----------



## beto222

k 240 df said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ordered my Fulla 2 this night
> 
> ...


 
  You will spend more, but you should be able to just cascade as many Fulla 2 as you want.
 If I'm not mistaken the line level output and the headphone out can both work at the same time.
 Use the first F2 as DAC and amp, then use the fixed line output to feed the analog input (front) on the second Fulla 2.
 If you want more, just use Y cable out of the first Fulla to feed the others.
 Everyone can have his/her own Pot  and listen at their preferred level.
 I don't work for Schiit, but the above should work just fine.


----------



## U-3C

mahoogan said:


> Here's my impressions thus far on the Fulla 2, compared to my onboard sound and Denon AVR-X2000 HP port with HD598's.  I've done all my testing with Blu-Ray movies and PC games, since that is my primary usage.  I ordered a set of DT990's to try with the F2, but based on responses in this thread i'm not hopeful.  I'll update if I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> My initial impression of the F2 was that there was an extra level of clarity over both my mobo sound and receiver in comparison.  The more I listen though, the extra detail was just due to lower output from the F2 on the lower end.  The onboard card on my mobo doesn't have a great amp, and uses the Realtek ALC898 codec.  I prefer the onboard sound to that of the F2 due to it being much fuller down low, while still maintaining detail on the high end.  If I had to make a choice between the two, I would still choose the F2 as it has a higher volume threshold.  There are times when I would like a little more volume compared to what my onboard can provide.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Honestly not surprised. If you have a good onboard audio, and nothing gets in the way by causing interference, I'm not surprised if you like it more than a budget dac/amp (or a non budget one). Sometimes the onboard audio's drivers might also alter the sound intentionally. This is the case with mine and it screwed the sound up terribly. After installing custom drivers, my onboard audio is better then my dedicated solutions by far. Yes, many onboard audio is schiit. But it's 2017, and it's not hard to implement very decent, transparent audio on motherboards even many years back. It's based on the manufacturer's will to implement good audio.
  
 If your onboard doesn't get loud enough, try to hoot the line out of your onboard (if it has one) to the analogue in of the Fulla. It should bring up the volume and keep the sound (assuming the Fulla doesn't colour the sound. I assume it doesn't based on impressions but I don't own the product myself). If you don't find a use, return it. A hundred dollars is still a lot of money. Judging my what I read, you don't need it, and even a partial refund is better than keeping a product that you know you don't enjoy (and is strugging to find a reason to keep).
  
 As mentioned, it could be an impedance mismatch. In that case, it's up to you. Many onboard audio nowadays have much lower impedance than many dedicated amps out there. And of course, many people intentionally buy amps with very high output impedance because they like how it sounds (well...actually, this is one of the main reasons I see people claim that you need a good amp to "wake up" xyz headphones). Headphones are designed to have an inherent sound. Dac/amps won't change much. And when they do, it's well within the realms of what you can achieve via software.
  
 If your audio solution is clean, does not distort/cause audible noise, there shouldn't be a real need to spend money to purchase a hardware solution.
  


mahoogan said:


> I won't argue there's subjectivity involved in most things audio.  I guess is that my onboard audio just isn't as bad as I expected.  It's a high-end Asus motherboard.  I did comparisons between my onboard audio with an Asus Xonar DX I have from another build and found them to sound extremely close.  So much so, it wasn't worth me using that PCI card and losing the auto source selection that my onboard audio gives.  That way I don't have to manually change from HDMI audio out to my reciever if I plug something into the headphone jack on my PC.  Although I generally just use my AV receiver since it's within arms reach.  I was really only using my onboard for comparison purposes, and the receiver for my general use.


 
  
 Yes, red boards nowadays pretty much implement completely transparent audio. Unless you notice interference, your audio does not get loud enough or you need certain features, the onboard should suffice. Usually the common onboard audio solution for these boards have an output impedance of about 2 ohms, unless they have a special op amp. Then it's dependent on the amp. It's definitely low enough for your onboard. The DT990 has a high input impedance, so you might head a difference. But in this case, make sure you actually want the headphone, and not that you are trying to justify the purchase of a dedicated dac/amp by purchasing a specific headphone that will need special hardware to drive it properly (in this case, potentially not enough voltage to get things loud enough).


----------



## NeonJaguars

Anyone know if you can somehow plug this into an Xbox One and get audio out of it?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I don't think the Xbone support USB audio devices.  But I don't have one, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## NeonJaguars

Ok. Thanks anyway.


----------



## JohnnyOps

u-3c said:


> If your audio solution is clean, does not distort/cause audible noise, there shouldn't be a real need to spend money to purchase a hardware solution.


 
  
 Ah, but you forget the pure joy of a solid hunk of metal with a massive analog volume knob, and the knowledge that you aren't spending a lot of effort to ensure your audio solution is otherwise clean.  Frankly for me the $100 for Fulla 2 + a 8 year old thinkpad running xubuntu is way cheaper, better and less stomach acid than getting a new laptop and figuring out if it has a clean audio implementation.  Plus I can leave the solution on my desk at work without much fear of it running away - the laptop sells for $80 on ebay.  I like to think about the "total cost of solution".  And that's leaving aside all the folks who use cans that an onboard solution couldn't drive.
  
 And at the end of the day, it's all about the music, innit?


----------



## U-3C

johnnyops said:


> Ah, but you forget the pure joy of a solid hunk of metal with a massive analog volume knob, and the knowledge that you aren't spending a lot of effort to ensure your audio solution is otherwise clean.  Frankly for me the $100 for Fulla 2 + a 8 year old thinkpad running xubuntu is way cheaper, better and less stomach acid than getting a new laptop and figuring out if it has a clean audio implementation.  Plus I can leave the solution on my desk at work without much fear of it running away - the laptop sells for $80 on ebay.  I like to think about the "total cost of solution".  And that's leaving aside all the folks who use cans that an onboard solution couldn't drive.
> 
> And at the end of the day, it's all about the music, innit?




But I did not forget. ^_^

$100 is a lot to many, especially compared to $0. I didn't spend a lot to ensure that my audio quality is good. I already have my onboard, then spent 100 dollars on a dac/amp with a volume knob , which proved to myself sadly that the 100 dollars is wasted as I got a worse experience compared to my onboard. This DAC/amp is not the Fulla 2 by the way.

In the end of the day, it is about the music...that you can afford, and I've listened to DAC/amps costing I've thousands, as well as own a few products that I sadly should not have bought. I always go back to my onboard, and for those people out there that believe a few hundred dollars isn't worth the extra refinement on audio because their onboard is indeed already very transparent, don't let others impose their opinions on you. They might have terrible on-board audio. If you think you wasted the money and prefer to have a refund, do it, and don't spend it to make other people online happy when it clearly does not benefit you the same way.


----------



## JohnnyOps

u-3c said:


> If you think you wasted the money and prefer to have a refund, do it, and don't spend it to make other people online happy when it clearly does not benefit you the same way.


 
  
 Hallelujah!
  
 This hobby can be a glorious waste of $$.  Listen to what you enjoy, don't pay for things that don't make a difference.  I'm in my mid-40's, my ability to hear high frequencies is sadly not what it used to be (too many hardcore shows in the late 80's and subpop shows in the 90's), and it will get worse.  And most of my listening is in an office where I can't wear open-back phones and where something really nice might get stolen.  So I wear reasonable mid-fi closed-back phones, and then get the amplification that I can.  I'm all for lowering your TCO, or for raising the ratio of [enjoyment]/[total cost of ownership].  But for me, since my company locks down our computers tighter than, well, just let's say really tight.  So I need another machine on my desk.  And free + $100 is a LOT less than any new machine.  So there we are.


----------



## TheGame21x

Any Fulla 2 owners have any experience with the CEntrance DACport HD? Someone please convince me that I don't need yet another portable DAC/Amp combo for my laptop.


----------



## U-3C

thegame21x said:


> Any Fulla 2 owners have any experience with the CEntrance DACport HD? Someone please convince me that I don't need yet another portable DAC/Amp combo for my laptop.




Here: the dacport is portable. The file to is only transportable.

Is there anything you don't like about the Dacport HD?

Don't expect anything more in terms of audio. Only look for the features. If you list things out, maybe people here can help you out with finding what you need/don't need. 

Some subjective reports claim the DF red sounds worse than the Dacport HD. That's subjective and you may like what others hate. Maybe you can find people in the DF thread that switched from Dacport to DF. Objective measurements chain the Dragonfly clips a bit at FS 0db, but the Dacport does not. 

Someone subjectively claimed that s/he likes the Dragonfly more than the Fulla 2. Again, subjective, but maybe you can find the person and try to learn what the differences in sound is and help yourself judge. 

The only issue with the Dacport for me is that it's drivers aren't perfect, though I've kinda have it figured out by now (unplug/replug after waking up certain courts from sleep) and the high noise floor. CEntrance chains that they lowered the noise floor now on the HD. Have yet to hear from anyone who can confirm this. Not sure if the noise is noticable on yours. The Fulla only has very few reports on the noise floor bugging the users.


----------



## ld100

u-3c said:


> Someone subjectively claimed that s/he likes the Dragonfly more than the Fulla 2. Again, subjective, but maybe you can find the person and try to learn what the differences in sound is and help yourself judge.


 
  
 I returned the Fulla 2 as I prefered DF Black to it that I already had. Both priced the same. The huge advantage of Fulla 2 to Dragonfly is volume control. The reason why I prefered DF Black is the sound. It simply has better lows and high and sounds more natural and less processed. To me. I just could not stand the highly processed - in my opinion - sound of Fulla 2 and prefered DF Black. I done many A/B tests and really wanted to keep Fulla 2 due to its convenience in the form factor, but could not get over it shortcomings. Also I was unhappy with the build quality.
  
 Dragonfly Black is a perfect tiny thing which is a joy to hold and use. The light is a nice. There is USB port and headphone port. Both work. Fulla 2 I had was crudely assembled and designed. I could not use the cables to connect my monitors as apparently based on the response I got here from Schiit guys it was designed to be used with cheap Monoprice cables...
  
 It is possible that the unit I had was defective or sounded off. I am just surprised that so many others praise it so high and what I had was not that impressive...
  
 Lots of potential, but the execution (to me) for now leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## U-3C

ld100 said:


> I returned the Fulla 2 as I prefered DF Black to it that I already had. Both priced the same. The huge advantage of Fulla 2 to Dragonfly is volume control. The reason why I prefered DF Black is the sound. It simply has better lows and high and sounds more natural and less processed. To me. I just could not stand the highly processed - in my opinion - sound of Fulla 2 and prefered DF Black. I done many A/B tests and really wanted to keep Fulla 2 due to its convenience in the form factor, but could not get over it shortcomings. Also I was unhappy with the build quality.
> 
> Dragonfly Black is a perfect tiny thing which is a joy to hold and use. The light is a nice. There is USB port and headphone port. Both work. Fulla 2 I had was crudely assembled and designed. I could not use the cables to connect my monitors as apparently based on the response I got here from Schiit guys it was designed to be used with cheap Monoprice cables...
> 
> ...



Yes, although I never liked the DF series over the Dacport due to its lack of a volume knob, the product really is well made and has a nice premium feel to it. 

Everyone likes different things and have different priorities. I have a bit of a complaint with the Dacport Slim and HD due to their high noise floor, as I see many products with a similar price that does not have that static. It is also quite audible with sensitive IEMs, something I noticed immediately once I switched to them. Funny as the Dacport is advertised to be perfect for the Shure SE846. I have a hard time understanding why other people can ignore such an obvious issue as well and praise so many other things in reviews, many of which are still in debate if it's even audible. The noise floor is without a doubt noticable for all people with sensitive IEMs, and I also wonder how can people praise such a product with such obvious audible flaw. It's not on the to of my blacklist, but it should at least be mentioned rather than praising a device you be the be perfect thing so potential buyers can at least know what they are spending their money on.


----------



## TheGame21x

Well, I guess that settles it. I'm good with my Dacport Slim for now. I didn't notice that it has a particularly high noise floor but I haven't yet tried it with any of the sensitive BA IEMs I own. The Schiit Fulla 2 is appealing because of its easier connection to iDevices and Android devices with a battery pack. To get the same result with the DACport, I have to throw a non-powered USB hub into the mix and connect the battery pack and my iPhone through that. Nothing against Schiit though, guess I'll keep on saving to add a Jotunheim or maybe even a Lyr 2 to my Modi Multibit in the future.


----------



## ld100

thegame21x said:


> Well, I guess that settles it. I'm good with my Dacport Slim for now. I didn't notice that it has a particularly high noise floor but I haven't yet tried it with any of the sensitive BA IEMs I own. The Schiit Fulla 2 is appealing because of its easier connection to iDevices and Android devices with a battery pack. To get the same result with the DACport, I have to throw a non-powered USB hub into the mix and connect the battery pack and my iPhone through that. Nothing against Schiit though, guess I'll keep on saving to add a Jotunheim or maybe even a Lyr 2 to my Modi Multibit in the future.


 
  
 How does Multibit compare to your Dacport?


----------



## Jammin72

neonjaguars said:


> Anyone know if you can somehow plug this into an Xbox One and get audio out of it?


 
  
  
 I'll test it tonight just for fun but I don't think it does.  You're more likely to get sound via USB from a PS4 as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Layman1

I'm curious to hear if anyone can compare the Multibit with the Chord Mojo?
 They both seem like innovative and excellent products.
 I have no idea what multibit actually means or offers, but from the description on Chord's website, it sounds exciting.
 If anyone can explain it/the benefits/drawbacks to me in, ahem, Layman's terms, I'd be most obliged


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Give me a couple weeks and I might pick up a Fulla 2 + Magni 2. Then I can do some serious a/b testing between the Fulla 2, Slim, and HD.


----------



## TheGame21x

ld100 said:


> How does Multibit compare to your Dacport?


 


 I haven't listened to the DACport through any of my amps purely as a DAC, as its power output is enough for the headphones I use with it. Apparently turning the volume all they way up is equivalent to a line-level output so I'll have to give it a try soon.
  
 Subjective listening impressions between the Mimby/Element and DACport by itself favor the Mimby/Element combo. The Mimby is quite transparent and resolving as a DAC where I would characterize the DACport as a bit smoother in its delivery. They're not night and day differences but I can safely say the Mimby is the better of the two, but I'll have to see how the DACport fares amped.


----------



## watchnerd

layman1 said:


> I'm curious to hear if anyone can compare the Multibit with the Chord Mojo?
> They both seem like innovative and excellent products.
> I have no idea what multibit actually means or offers, but from the description on Chord's website, it sounds exciting.
> If anyone can explain it/the benefits/drawbacks to me in, ahem, Layman's terms, I'd be most obliged


 
  
 Without getting into the internal workings, for a layman, I'd say this:
  
 Multibit DACs have more room for innovation on the digital side than off-the-shelf integrated circuit (IC) Delta-Sigma (DS) DACs. If the designer is competent, they can make a product that is more differentiated and less "me too" that a typical IC DS DAC, including custom filters.


----------



## Layman1

watchnerd said:


> Without getting into the internal workings, for a layman, I'd say this:
> 
> Multibit DACs have more room for innovation on the digital side than off-the-shelf integrated circuit (IC) Delta-Sigma (DS) DACs. If the designer is competent, they can make a product that is more differentiated and less "me too" that a typical IC DS DAC, including custom filters.


 

 Thank you! Interesting answer..
 I was reading about FPGA chips after thinking about the Mojo; not to muddy the waters of the discussion, but it seems they also offer a similar advantage of customisability?


----------



## watchnerd

layman1 said:


> Thank you! Interesting answer..
> I was reading about FPGA chips after thinking about the Mojo; not to muddy the waters of the discussion, but it seems they also offer a similar advantage of customisability?


 
  
 I would agree.


----------



## EDVurd

Received my Fulla 2 on Monday. First off, I am extremely inexperienced with audio equipment as this is my first DAC or AMP and I just got the 598 Cs, which I know don't even really need this. Anyways, it works as advertised and I have it sitting on my desk plugged into my Promedia 2.1 in the line-out in the back (with volume control). This will replace my aging X-Fi soundcard and so far so good. Windows 10 recognized USB immediately and I've had no issues. However, as people have noted in this thread, the USB ports in the back are indeed tight, but it doesn't seem to be a problem with the included cable or a longer spare I had lying around. Also as noted in this thread, the volume knob is not aligned at all. Looking from the top down you can see the knob is set to the left, so there is a larger gap on the right side, and then looking at the unit from the front it's leaning down and towards the left. Not a huge deal as I still feel like this is a very good deal for what you get, but it would have been nice for this to be aligned, especially with my minor OCD. Oh and why would they put 3 feet on the bottom? Would it really be that much more cost to add one extra to actually make it stable? Seems like they still have some QC issues or this is where they cut the costs. Oh well. Sorry I have no real opinions on the quality of the sound itself other than it sounds good to me.


----------



## ld100

edvurd said:


> Received my Fulla 2 on Monday. First off, I am extremely inexperienced with audio equipment as this is my first DAC or AMP and I just got the 598 Cs, which I know don't even really need this. Anyways, it works as advertised and I have it sitting on my desk plugged into my Promedia 2.1 in the line-out in the back (with volume control). This will replace my aging X-Fi soundcard and so far so good. Windows 10 recognized USB immediately and I've had no issues. However, as people have noted in this thread, the USB ports in the back are indeed tight, but it doesn't seem to be a problem with the included cable or a longer spare I had lying around. Also as noted in this thread, the volume knob is not aligned at all. Looking from the top down you can see the knob is set to the left, so there is a larger gap on the right side, and then looking at the unit from the front it's leaning down and towards the left. Not a huge deal as I still feel like this is a very good deal for what you get, but it would have been nice for this to be aligned, especially with my minor OCD. Oh and why would they put 3 feet on the bottom? Would it really be that much more cost to add one extra to actually make it stable? Seems like they still have some QC issues or this is where they cut the costs. Oh well. Sorry I have no real opinions on the quality of the sound itself other than it sounds good to me.


 
  
 Му "minor OCD" could not handle it. I know some will say that it really does not matter as long as it sounds good. Not me. Putting aside my personal issues with the sound the build subpar quality is hard for me to handle...


----------



## PJ97559

So I'm looking to get the Apple CCK cable to connect the Fulla 2 to my Iphone 6. The following cable is the correct one, right? http://a.co/5AfBzhd


----------



## Jammin72

I did the loosen the case screws and then plug in USB cables and re-tighten procedure last night.  Super easy and alleviated the problem with the tight fit.  I get it that people want this to happen at the factory but given that it's a hand assembled product I can understand some slight variances in tolerance.


----------



## Jammin72

pj97559 said:


> So I'm looking to get the Apple CCK cable to connect the Fulla 2 to my Iphone 6. The following cable is the correct one, right? http://a.co/5AfBzhd


 
  
  
 Yup.  That one should work.  There have been a few folks on other products that needed this one:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-To-Usb-Camera-Adapter/dp/B01F7KJDIM/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1484162851&sr=1-2&keywords=apple+camera+connection+kit
  
 But I would start with the one you have linked there.


----------



## PJ97559

jammin72 said:


> Yup.  That one should work.  There have been a few folks on other products that needed this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-To-Usb-Camera-Adapter/dp/B01F7KJDIM/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1484162851&sr=1-2&keywords=apple+camera+connection+kit
> 
> But I would start with the one you have linked there.


 
 What's the difference between the two? Why have people needed the other one that you linked  to?


----------



## Jammin72

pj97559 said:


> What's the difference between the two? Why have people needed the other one that you linked  to?


 
  
 The difference is that the 2nd one accepts power and that it's the latest version as far as I can tell.  I haven't seen the need for the Fulla 2 just that others have had better success with other devices with that later version.  The power trick with the Fulla 2 may be the reason I haven't seen that expressed in this thread but I'm not certain.  If you want to use your iOS device all day with the Fulla 2 you may want to consider the larger, more expensive version because it seems you can charge your phone at the same time the Fulla 2 is connected.
  
  
 Here's a quote from the reviews on amazon in regards to the Dragonfly which does not have the power reporting system used by the Fulla 2:
  


> If you want to use an external DAC with your iPhone 7, you will almost certainly need one of these adapters. Unfortunately, the USB Camera Adapter 2.0 had some issues with certain external DACs, namely the Audioquest Dragonfly Red. With the 2.0 there were annoying cracks and pops after about an hour of listening. I can happily report that the new 3.0 adapter works perfectly with no audio issues at all.
> 
> The 3.0 adapter has the added ability to charge with the additional Lightning port while using the USB port. This solves a big problem with external DACs that use a lot of power. Now I can put my 100+GB of storage to good use with plenty of High Res music.
> 
> While I would give it 5 stars for functionality, I can't ignore the fact that this thing is relatively huge. It also has twice the wires running through the cable so it's pretty thick and stiff. Fortunately I will only use this at home where it does not matter, but I would hate to carry this in my pocket with the iPhone. Also, c'mon Apple, $39? $20 would be reasonable.


----------



## watchnerd

pj97559 said:


> So I'm looking to get the Apple CCK cable to connect the Fulla 2 to my Iphone 6. The following cable is the correct one, right? http://a.co/5AfBzhd


 
  
Isn't that for reading SD cards?
  
If so, I don't see how it would connect to a Fulla 2.  NVM, got better look at it.


----------



## MarkArtz

I have been listening the Fulla 2 for 12 days now. From day 1 there is a loud scratchy sound every time I turn the volume pot on the Fulla 2. Its more noticeable on the Left Channel. I can hear it on my HE-400i and X2 even on the line out using Mackie Cr4s monitors. Is this normal? Do I have to use windows volume control and leave the fulla 2 on a fixed volume? I contacted Schiit tech support and the tech said its normal with the Fulla 2. Is this also normal on the Jotunheim? I was planning to buy it later on, but if thats the case then I don't know. I never had an amp or dac before and I am really concerned about this issue, it doesn't sound logical to me. I mostly listened to acoustics and classical music and its definitely noticeable with this kind of music.


----------



## rkw

markartz said:


> ...there is a loud scratchy sound every time I turn the volume pot on the Fulla 2...
> ...I contacted Schiit tech support and the tech said its normal with the Fulla 2. Is this also normal on the Jotunheim?


 
 It's hard to believe that's normal. Regarding the Jotunheim, there is no noise on mine when turning the volume control knob. I'd be pretty upset if that were the case.


----------



## MarkArtz

rkw said:


> It's hard to believe that's normal. Regarding the Jotunheim, there is no noise on mine when turning the volume control knob. I'd be pretty upset if that were the case.


 

 I thought so. I don't know why they wanted me to believe its normal. I'll exchange it. From reading previous posts they will charge me the 15% re-stocking fee since I'll be returning "a good unit", but there is nothing else I can do. I can't stand that noise, especially just on one Channel. Thanks for your reply, it was helpful!!!


----------



## Marlowe

markartz said:


> I have been listening the Fulla 2 for 12 days now. From day 1 there is a loud scratchy sound every time I turn the volume pot on the Fulla 2. Its more noticeable on the Left Channel. I can hear it on my HE-400i and X2 even on the line out using Mackie Cr4s monitors. Is this normal? Do I have to use windows volume control and leave the fulla 2 on a fixed volume? I contacted Schiit tech support and the tech said its normal with the Fulla 2. Is this also normal on the Jotunheim? I was planning to buy it later on, but if thats the case then I don't know. I never had an amp or dac before and I am really concerned about this issue, it doesn't sound logical to me. I mostly listened to acoustics and classical music and its definitely noticeable with this kind of music.


 
 I'm also using X2s with the Fulla 2 and I don't notice any sound at all when I turn the volume knob, with or without any sound input. So this sounds like a fault with your Fulla. As for the other QC problems noted frequently here and in other forums, luckily my volume knob is only very slightly misaligned (I would never have noticed if I had not been alerted to this fault and looked for it) and my USB inputs are a bit tight, but it's not a major problem and I have not had to resort to playing with the case. Very lucky, since I switch the USB inputs several times a day as I move the Fulla 2 from my laptop (where I use a single connection with the supplied cable to the data USB) to my TV, where I use a phone charger to the power only USB; I'm feeding the amp through the 3.5mm line input from the RCA jacks on my TV.


----------



## FrivolsListener

markartz said:


> I have been listening the Fulla 2 for 12 days now. From day 1 there is a loud scratchy sound every time I turn the volume pot on the Fulla 2. Its more noticeable on the Left Channel. I can hear it on my HE-400i and X2 even on the line out using Mackie Cr4s monitors. Is this normal? Do I have to use windows volume control and leave the fulla 2 on a fixed volume? I contacted Schiit tech support and the tech said its normal with the Fulla 2. Is this also normal on the Jotunheim? I was planning to buy it later on, but if thats the case then I don't know. I never had an amp or dac before and I am really concerned about this issue, it doesn't sound logical to me. I mostly listened to acoustics and classical music and its definitely noticeable with this kind of music.


 
  
 Not normal.  That one should be returned, with an explanation email.  (Get whatever RMA you need, first.)


----------



## MarkArtz

marlowe said:


> I'm also using X2s with the Fulla 2 and I don't notice any sound at all when I turn the volume knob, with or without any sound input.


 
 Well, the scratchy noise is there with the slightest turn on the knob on my Fulla 2, with or without sound. I guess its a faulty unit. I have to admit the volume on mine looks aligned. I love the sound of the Fulla 2 I am very disappointed I got a bad Fulla.


----------



## JohnnyOps

markartz said:


> Well, the scratchy noise is there with the slightest turn on the knob on my Fulla 2, with or without sound. I guess its a faulty unit. I have to admit the volume on mine looks aligned. I love the sound of the Fulla 2 I am very disappointed I got a bad Fulla.


 
 Yeah, mine is absolutely dead silent - I have to admit the silky smooth massive volume knob is a part of why I like the Fulla2 since it sits on my desk at work, and I listen to very wide variety of music so I end up needing / wanting to turn it all the time.


----------



## bigro

My Knob was a little scratchy and it started getting better. I was a dummy and accidentally dropped the fulla while putting it in my backpack it and it has been dead silent since. I find the scratchy Knob odd since it is the same Knob used in the Magni 2's and Vali 2's I believe. I have Both and never had an issue.


----------



## Jammin72

neonjaguars said:


> Anyone know if you can somehow plug this into an Xbox One and get audio out of it?


 
  
 Tried both side and rear USB Ports, the unit gets power but no sound.   I've actually been using the analog out from the controller into the Fulla 2 to power my HD 580's and the sound is surprisingly good.  Gonna get a unit with Optical inputs to see just how much difference there actually is


----------



## Smithington

jammin72 said:


> Tried both side and rear USB Ports, the unit gets power but no sound.   I've actually been using the analog out from the controller into the Fulla 2 to power my HD 580's and the sound is surprisingly good.  Gonna get a unit with Optical inputs to see just how much difference there actually is




My assumption was that usb on the XBOne is for data, not audio. The way to get digital audio out of the XBOne is to use optical out, which is the excuse to buy Modi uber or Modi multibit. That's my justification for a future purchase, anyway


----------



## BadSport340

My Fulla 2 is finally here and it's pretty awesome! This is my first DAC/amp and so far I'm impressed with it. Affordable, portable, versatile, and made in the USA. Great value for money. 
  
 So far I've really only got one complaint and it's that I can't use my MacBook's EQ. The only way I've found to get around that is to bypass the DAC and just use the Fulla as an amp. The downside to that is that I use Boom 2 as an EQ and when amped through the Fulla 2 it sounds very distorted.  I haven't messed with it a lot yet but I hope I can find a way to EQ my music while still using the Fulla 2 as a DAC and an amp. 
  
 Other than that little caveat, I really like it.


----------



## watchnerd

badsport340 said:


> So far I've really only got one complaint and it's that I can't use my MacBook's EQ.


 
  
 What EQ are you referring to?  I don't know of any built-in OSX EQ setting that's part of the base operating system.
  
 You can add AU plugins and use apps to get EQ,  though.


----------



## trellus

Looks like from his post he is using Boom 2, which is an app available on the Mac App Store that apparently installs system-wide "audio enhancements," including EQ, but while it is popular with plenty, there are also reviews about distortion due to its usage.



watchnerd said:


> What EQ are you referring to?  I don't know of any built-in OSX EQ setting that's part of the base operating system.
> 
> You can add AU plugins and use apps to get EQ,  though.


----------



## Mahoogan

mahoogan said:


> Here's my impressions thus far on the Fulla 2, compared to my onboard sound and Denon AVR-X2000 HP port with HD598's.  I've done all my testing with Blu-Ray movies and PC games, since that is my primary usage.  I ordered a set of DT990's to try with the F2, but based on responses in this thread i'm not hopeful.  I'll update if I'm pleasantly surprised.
> 
> My initial impression of the F2 was that there was an extra level of clarity over both my mobo sound and receiver in comparison.  The more I listen though, the extra detail was just due to lower output from the F2 on the lower end.  The onboard card on my mobo doesn't have a great amp, and uses the Realtek ALC898 codec.  I prefer the onboard sound to that of the F2 due to it being much fuller down low, while still maintaining detail on the high end.  If I had to make a choice between the two, I would still choose the F2 as it has a higher volume threshold.  There are times when I would like a little more volume compared to what my onboard can provide.
> 
> ...


 
 I received my DT990 Pro's (250ohm) a couple days ago and several hours on them and the F2.  On the 990 I am able to distinguish better detail on the F2 vs my onboard or receiver, although they aren't worlds apart.  The problem with the 990 and F2 is that with some content I'm at max volume.  
  
 So now I'm wondering if I would be better off swapping the F2 for a similarly priced DAC only, with the plan to get an amp with more power.  I really want to build a Bottlehead Crack, the only cans I see myself getting besides my DT990/HD598 would be the HD6XX or HD7XX or their closest equivalents.  So i'm not sure if the F2 would be a good companion DAC for that amp or not?  I know, I went from a $100 amp/DAC to probably $500 or more in the end.  Maybe way overkill for the cans I'm considering.


----------



## NemoReborn

mahoogan said:


> I received my DT990 Pro's (250ohm) a couple days ago and several hours on them and the F2.  On the 990 I am able to distinguish better detail on the F2 vs my onboard or receiver, although they aren't worlds apart.  The problem with the 990 and F2 is that with some content I'm at max volume.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if I would be better off swapping the F2 for a similarly priced DAC only, with the plan to get an amp with more power.  I really want to build a Bottlehead Crack, the only cans I see myself getting besides my DT990/HD598 would be the HD6XX or HD7XX or their closest equivalents.  So i'm not sure if the F2 would be a good companion DAC for that amp or not?  I know, I went from a $100 amp/DAC to probably $500 or more in the end.  Maybe way overkill for the cans I'm considering.





Not sure what content you are talking about but i cannot pass 3/4. I also found i had to turn the pot alot before reaching loud volume but 3/4 ( 3 oclock ) is loud enought. I also have the dt990 pro 250ohm


----------



## Marlowe

smithington said:


> My assumption was that usb on the XBOne is for data, not audio. The way to get digital audio out of the XBOne is to use optical out, which is the excuse to buy Modi uber or Modi multibit. That's my justification for a future purchase, anyway


 
 I had to smile since this is a bit similar to my situation. In addition to using the Fulla 2 for music on my laptop, I am using it as an amp only by feeding the RCA outputs on my TV to the 3.5mm input. I'm thinking of upgrading over the next few months to a Modi Uber (and a Magni) so I can use the optical out on my TV and get the benefit of a better DAC. I'm a serious movie/TV watcher and watch a lot of steaming video as well as Blu-rays, so I am listening to some decent sources. (Because of space and probable neighbor issues, I only have a rudimentary sound system in my studio apartment and do almost all of my listening with headphones.) And I see how the costs of this hobby add up--since I doubt a Modi/Magni stack would be much if any upgrade over the Fulla 2 with my Fidelio X2s, I'll have to further justify it by getting a pair of Sennheiser 600s or 650s (probably the latter).


----------



## frescagod

i purchased on saturday, and my Fulla 2 arrived this evening. this is my first Schiit product, and i have to admit that i was nervous based on some of the reviews here. *my initial review:*
  
 after about two hours, i am mostly happy with it. the volume knob is more or less even, and there isn't any static when rotating it. the screws are fine. the clearance on both micro USB openings is definitely too tight, so i may have to remove the casing and create some more space around the ports. i'm not too happy about that.
  
 as for sound quality (HD600), compared to my m-audio interface and my onboard realtek ALC892 codec, there's some positive, and some negative. on the positive side, the sound is moderately more airy and clear. instruments sound less clustered, and there's greater detail and placement. i spent about 30 minutes A/B'ing on tracks that i know very well. honestly, i need to keep the volume below 11 o'clock, and for late night quieter listening, something like 8:30 is plenty loud.
  
 unfortunately, this improved, bright sound comes at a cost, which is weaker bass. i'm not a bass head, and i also have audio technica ATH-AD700, which are inherently bass-light, so it's not a deal breaker for me, but i can't help but think about what a modi/magni stack might sound like. however, the stack is twice the price for the non-uber versions, so there's something to be said there.
  
 i got USB audio sporadically working on my S7 - sometimes it would play slowed down, low distorted music, like when a tape player is running out of battery, but i did get it working somehow and it sounded good. the S7 DAC isn't that bad, and it's certainly passable for going to work and whatnot, but it's nice to have the option of portability.
  
 i'll listen more over the next week before deciding, but i will most likely keep it (and enjoy it) unless something changes or breaks.


----------



## thesebastian

I've received my Fulla 2 (from schiit.eu.com). 
  
 Everything seems to be fine with the exception of the USB OTG function (Maybe the problem is the phone and it's not compatible with the Fulla2? It's a Moto G 1st gen but it works with another DAC):
  
 - Moto G -> nuForce uDAC-2 = Works Fine
 - Moto G -> Fulla 2 = It seems to detect a DAC (phone's speaker is not used) but Fulla 2 is not playing anything. (I'm using also the power input for the Fulla 2 connected to one microusb charger).
  
 Any ideas? 
 Thanks!


----------



## Ancipital

thesebastian said:


> I've received my Fulla 2 (from schiit.eu.com).
> 
> Everything seems to be fine with the exception of USB OTG (Maybe the problem is the phone and it's not compatible with the Fulla2? It's a Moto G 1st gen but it works with another DAC):
> 
> ...


 
  
 See if you can try it on a friend's iOS device, via the CCK. If it doesn't work on that either, you have one of the faulty units that won't work on mobile devices. I had a couple of those, and had to get them replaced.


----------



## thesebastian

ancipital said:


> See if you can try it on a friend's iOS device, via the CCK. If it doesn't work on that either, you have one of the faulty units that won't work on mobile devices. I had a couple of those, and had to get them replaced.


 
  
 Thanks. I don't have those iPhones adapters...
 I will try with to buy this (Type-C OTG to USB 3.0) adapter today and If I get it by tomorrow I'll try to use my phone (Nexus 5X) with it. 

 If I have a bad unit, is there a way to fix this by myself? (Because I'd have to send it back to UK, it will take several days to return it, wait for a replacement, etc).


----------



## Ancipital

thesebastian said:


> Thanks. I don't have those iPhones adapters...
> I will try with to buy this (Type-C OTG to USB 3.0) adapter today and If I get it by tomorrow I'll try to use my phone (Nexus 5X) with it.


 
  
 The reason I suggest trying it on an iPhone is that people tend to automatically blame the Android device, and often won't believe you until you provide the iOS counterpoint, even if you've pointed out that all your other DACs work fine on all your Android devices. If you want to save time, you'll get a friend/colleague with an iOS device and CCK to let you spend five minutes testing.


----------



## Sencha

I just got mine from schiit eu as well. Love it but don't have set up to try on android apple. I'd imagine these are fixed unit as guessing they are not from the first batch. However id like to know as don't want an issue with resale



Just found a cable that allowed me to try on windows phone, andriod and ipad. and I get nothing from it. Might just be the cable but I've contact Schiit usa to check that the shipment sent to Eu was the newer fixed batch before I start buying other cables.

Edit: just got a call from Mark at Schiit EU who is such a great chap and a pleasure to talk to! and he's confirmed that not only this batch but the previous one he had all had that chip install which was missing on some early units. So the problem isn't there.


----------



## Mahoogan

nemoreborn said:


> Not sure what content you are talking about but i cannot pass 3/4. I also found i had to turn the pot alot before reaching loud volume but 3/4 ( 3 oclock ) is loud enought. I also have the dt990 pro 250ohm


 
 Some movies and video games, rock music.  I guess I like it louder than you.  I wouldn't constantly want it at max volume, but there are certain scenarios where I would have turned it up higher.


----------



## Sencha

"An easy way to check is to connect the Fulla 2 to a computer after connecting the external power input and see what the computer shows as required power for the Fulla 2, if it reads other than 0mA you have the missing part.
  Nick T
 Schiit Tech"
  
 How do you check the power thing?


----------



## frescagod

question: i have this Aukey quickcharge external battery pack which supposedly puts out 2.4A. if i connect it to the fulla 2, then connect to my computer via USB, the sound plays just fine. however, if i connect it to my phone (Galaxy S7), it lets me switch to USB audio out, but it sounds like a tape player dying (really low, dragging voices, etc). if i connect the fulla 2 to a wall plug, then connect to my S7, it works fine. i'm trying to eliminate the problem here but it's a little muddy, since it works with the PC+battery pack but not S7+battery pack, but S7+wall works.


----------



## frescagod

also, not that i bought the F2 to use with my SE846, but if anyone out there was thinking of using them at their desk with this, forget about it. volume comes in in the left channel up until about 50% volume, and a tick higher than that is uncomfortably loud for home listening.
  
 i'm still on the fence on this little device.


----------



## DavidKL

sencha said:


> "An easy way to check is to connect the Fulla 2 to a computer after connecting the external power input and see what the computer shows as required power for the Fulla 2, if it reads other than 0mA you have the missing part.
> Nick T
> Schiit Tech"
> 
> How do you check the power thing?


 
 Hey, this might help you.
  
 http://windowstipoftheday.blogspot.co.il/2010/11/windows-7-checking-usb-device-power.html
  
 I got my F2 yesterday, and didn't have any success with My s7 on 6.0, G2 on 5.0, and my Nexus 7 running on CM14.1 with a custom kernel. tried a friends G3 on 6.0 and it didn't work too, but on the PC it does report 0mA consumption if you plug it to the pc with the second USB attached to a power source, and 500mA without it. used the Original little OTG adapter Samsung provides in the box and different cable, no success, might as well be android fragmentation.. IDK at this point.. didn't contact schiit as I don't really need it, just wanted to know if it works or not. otherwise the device seems to work fine. 
  
 Might post my impressions with it later..


----------



## FrivolsListener

sencha said:


> "An easy way to check is to connect the Fulla 2 to a computer after connecting the external power input and see what the computer shows as required power for the Fulla 2, if it reads other than 0mA you have the missing part.
> Nick T
> Schiit Tech"
> 
> How do you check the power thing?


 
  
 I don't know on Windoze.  I presume you have to go into the registry (or with a registry tool) and dig around a bit.
  
 With Linux, it should show up when you do "sudo lsusb -v > schiit.lst" and view schiit.lst and search for Schiit in all the info.  It will say 0 mA, 100 mA or 500 mA for the power requirements.


----------



## Ancipital

sudo lsusb -d 0x0d8c:0x1066 -v | grep MaxPower
  
 ..gets you the exact info quickly and painlessly, on Linux. On Windows:
  
 https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772242(v=ws.11).aspx


----------



## NemoReborn

Is it possible the F2 would be to powerful for Fostex th-x00 ??? I was using the F2 with dt990 pro 250 ohm since i received it 2 weeks ago. Everything was fine. Today i bought a pair if th-x00 and the right driver seems to do a werd noice at high volume. Its like some white noise sound. If i use the F2 is dac out plugged into my yamaha rxa-1010 receiver its gone. Same for my old yamaha stereo receiver. Any idea ???

Edit : I also noticed a weird sound when i turn the Pot using the Fostex. Like if the pot would be old and dirty. On the same side as the other problem


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Just a quick reminder that USB power reporting, at least on windows, is what the device reports it needs, not the actual power draw.  Also some of my computers don't have a "power" tab for the USB hubs, but most should.


----------



## Ancipital

sometechnoob said:


> Just a quick reminder that USB power reporting, at least on windows, is what the device reports it needs, not the actual power draw.  Also some of my computers don't have a "power" tab for the USB hubs, but most should.


 
  
 Yes, and that's the point. You are checking what the Fulla 2 says it needs, when you power it prior to plugging it in. If it's powered, and it still says it needs 500mA, then you have a problem.


----------



## NemoReborn

nemoreborn said:


> Is it possible the F2 would be to powerful for Fostex th-x00 ??? I was using the F2 with dt990 pro 250 ohm since i received it 2 weeks ago. Everything was fine. Today i bought a pair if th-x00 and the right driver seems to do a werd noice at high volume. Its like some white noise sound. If i use the F2 is dac out plugged into my yamaha rxa-1010 receiver its gone. Same for my old yamaha stereo receiver. Any idea ???
> 
> Edit : I also noticed a weird sound when i turn the Pot using the Fostex. Like if the pot would be old and dirty. On the same side as the other problem


 
  
 Yup after doing some A and B test many many times , there is a weird noice that going over the music on the right driver , only the right one .. and only on a few track ... playing the same track as loud and maybe louder , bypassing the fulla2's amp ( just using dac to my yamaha receiver ) and the noise is gone ...


----------



## K1030

iDon't care about connecting Apple products so this was a hard read. But can someone hook a brother up....does this play 88.2khz and can it play DSD?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

No DSD. Only 24/96 because USB audio class 1, so I would assume it should work.


----------



## Sencha

sencha said:


> "An easy way to check is to connect the Fulla 2 to a computer after connecting the external power input and see what the computer shows as required power for the Fulla 2, if it reads other than 0mA you have the missing part.
> Nick T
> Schiit Tech"
> 
> How do you check the power thing?


 
 Done it and it was reporting 0mA so the EU batch doesn't have the missing part. Love mine. Stayed up too late last night lost in music.


----------



## thesebastian

Yesterday wasn't my lucky day.... After connecting my monitors to Fulla 2 preamp outputs one of my monitors stopped working (this happened after a few hours I heard one big explosion and then some little explosions from the monitor...Volume level was low btw..). This happened when I was listening music with the headphones so the preamp outputs was "deactivated" but the monitor was still on. 

The other monitor is still working and perfectly so I think this has nothing to do with the Fulla preamp. 

"But just in case"....The Fulla pre amp output is completely safe for monitors right? It doesn't add power etc right?

I'm using 3.5 mm to RCA UGREEN adapter to connect the monitors. 

Anyway I'm on the bus going to send the monitor to the shop for warranty process! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## slex

I just started to warm up the F2. Connecting direct to my Samsung Note Pro was no goal without ext power source, in this case a portable battery charger.

Taking the TH-X00 as first listening, the F2 pack a punch but no way better then m9xx's amp section. The quality of the lows at present is not much tighter then m9xx.

Will let it burn through and see any changes.


----------



## watchnerd

k1030 said:


> iDon't care about connecting Apple products so this was a hard read. But can someone hook a brother up....does this play 88.2khz and can it play DSD?


 
  
 I cannot play DSD. No Schiit products play DSD.


----------



## FrivolsListener

watchnerd said:


> I cannot play DSD. No Schiit products play DSD.


 
  
 They offered a DSD decoder, and it failed.  They killed off the product after its initial production run sold off, which took years.


----------



## watchnerd

frivolslistener said:


> They offered a DSD decoder, and it failed.  They killed off the product after its initial production run sold off, which took years.


 
  
 Yes, I know.
  
 ????


----------



## dr cornelius

markartz said:


> Well, the scratchy noise is there with the slightest turn on the knob on my Fulla 2, with or without sound. I guess its a faulty unit. I have to admit the volume on mine looks aligned. I love the sound of the Fulla 2 I am very disappointed I got a bad Fulla.


 

 Did you ever resolve the scratchy pot issue with them?


----------



## NemoReborn

dr cornelius said:


> Did you ever resolve the scratchy pot issue with them?




I have the same problem. Is it on the left driver too ?


----------



## MarkArtz

Hi guys,
 Yes. the left driver had the static noise more pronounced, especially on lower volume. I filled out the online RA form, told them I didn't want a refund, but a good working unit. Just one hour later they emailed me a Fedex Label to return it. I re-packed it and dropped at a FedEx location then emailed them as soon as FedEx showed it as received and they immediately mailed me the replacement. I received the replacement today via USPS Priority.
 The new unit has the Volume Knob centered, thats what it looks to me. Usb ports tight, its ok. The volume pot is quiet with music or without it. The sound is perfect. Everything works good, I hope it stays that way and I am very thankful to Schiit for making this right and it didn't cost me a penny more.
 Thanks to the guys that helped me here otherwise I would had just returned it.


----------



## NemoReborn

markartz said:


> Hi guys,
> Yes. the left driver had the static noise more pronounced, especially on lower volume. I filled out the online RA form, told them I didn't want a refund, but a good working unit. Just one hour later they emailed me a Fedex Label to return it. I re-packed it and dropped at a FedEx location then emailed them as soon as FedEx showed it as received and they immediately mailed me the replacement. I received the replacement today via USPS Priority.
> The new unit has the Volume Knob centered, thats what it looks to me. Usb ports tight, its ok. The volume pot is quiet with music or without it. The sound is perfect. Everything works good, I hope it stays that way and I am very thankful to Schiit for making this right and it didn't cost me a penny more.
> Thanks to the guys that helped me here otherwise I would had just returned it.


 
  
 ive noticed the bad noice since day one , but it never afected my listening  , but with the th-x00 its another story , hope they will send me one too , i contacted them yesterday , im waiting for an answer


----------



## stalepie

What does "2Hz-200KHz, -3dB" in the specs mean? Bass cut?


----------



## dr cornelius

markartz said:


> Hi guys,
> Yes. the left driver had the static noise more pronounced, especially on lower volume. I filled out the online RA form, told them I didn't want a refund, but a good working unit. Just one hour later they emailed me a Fedex Label to return it. I re-packed it and dropped at a FedEx location then emailed them as soon as FedEx showed it as received and they immediately mailed me the replacement. I received the replacement today via USPS Priority.
> The new unit has the Volume Knob centered, thats what it looks to me. Usb ports tight, its ok. The volume pot is quiet with music or without it. The sound is perfect. Everything works good, I hope it stays that way and I am very thankful to Schiit for making this right and it didn't cost me a penny more.
> Thanks to the guys that helped me here otherwise I would had just returned it.


 

 Glad to hear it worked out.  Mine is physically ok - knob is straight-ish, ports plug fine - but sonically I do hear a sort of woosh-like sound out of both channels if I turn the knob quickly without any music.  The sound isn’t the typical scratchy sound from an bad pot, it’s a more uniform sound that doesn’t hinder performance - but something that doesn’t occur with other amps that I own...


----------



## Ancipital

dr cornelius said:


> Glad to hear it worked out.  Mine is physically ok - knob is straight-ish, ports plug fine - but sonically I do hear a sort of woosh-like sound out of both channels if I turn the knob quickly without any music.  The sound isn’t the typical scratchy sound from an bad pot, it’s a more uniform sound that doesn’t hinder performance - but something that doesn’t occur with other amps that I own...


 
  
 Yeah, mine does the same.. it's a bit odd, but not a showstopper.


----------



## Sencha

Mine is totally silent always.


----------



## Jacobh

stalepie said:


> What does "2Hz-200KHz, -3dB" in the specs mean? Bass cut?


 
 The full spec is:  Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-200KHz, -3dB
  
 Nearly all amplifiers implement filtering of frequencies outside of the audible range.  The simplified (and maybe not completely technically correct) is to prevent amplifying all the high frequency signals (e.g. lower frequency radio waves) that could cause interference in both the sound and other devices.
  
 So what the specification means is that in the 20hz-20khz range there is no more than .1db of attenuation caused by the filtering.  In the 2hz to 200khz there is no more than 3db of attentuation.  In this context, 3db would be considered an audible change, so within the 2h-200khz range you should hear no impact of the filtering they implemented.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Ancipital

sencha said:


> Mine is totally silent always.


 
  
 Oh dear, you should probably ask for a replacement, then


----------



## Sencha

ancipital said:


> Oh dear, you should probably ask for a replacement, then


 
 LOL XD


----------



## stalepie

Really liking the way it sounds with DT 1350 and "Sasha - Auricom (Wipeout 3 soundtrack)"!


----------



## UNOE

markartz said:


> Hi guys,
> Yes. the left driver had the static noise more pronounced, especially on lower volume. I filled out the online RA form, told them I didn't want a refund, but a good working unit. Just one hour later they emailed me a Fedex Label to return it. I re-packed it and dropped at a FedEx location then emailed them as soon as FedEx showed it as received and they immediately mailed me the replacement. I received the replacement today via USPS Priority.
> The new unit has the Volume Knob centered, thats what it looks to me. Usb ports tight, its ok. The volume pot is quiet with music or without it. The sound is perfect. Everything works good, I hope it stays that way and I am very thankful to Schiit for making this right and it didn't cost me a penny more.
> Thanks to the guys that helped me here otherwise I would had just returned it.


 

 That is good to hear I ordered one one day one.  Returned it immediately for refund due to the scratchy off center volume pot.  They sent me a message that unit tested okay but sent full refund.  At the time of the return I could not find anyone with this issue.  I thought it was just me or that they were all this way.  Now I see it was very common.  On my unit if I put pressure in a certain place when turning volume up no scratchiness would occur.
 I really liked the unit, sounded great and head plenty of power for my cans.  I would consider buying again if I could get a scratch free unit.


----------



## MarkArtz

unoe said:


> Returned it immediately for refund due to the scratchy off center volume pot.  They sent me a message that unit tested okay but sent full refund.  At the time of the return I could not find anyone with this issue.  I thought it was just me or that they were all this way.  Now I see it was very common.  On my unit if I put pressure in a certain place when turning volume up no scratchiness would occur


 
 Yes, I was going to just return it and forget about the whole thing since I had contacted tech support and I was told it was normal to hear loud scratch noise every time you turn the Volume Pot. Its a failed reverse psychology. Who would want to run the chance of getting another unit that will sound the same since what bothers you is seen as normal by the very own manufacturer? I am glad there are forums with cool people and anyone can gather/research reliable info on your favorite hobby!!!


----------



## ld100

markartz said:


> Yes, I was going to just return it and forget about the whole thing since I had contacted tech support and I was told it was normal to hear loud scratch noise every time you turn the Volume Pot. Its a failed reverse psychology. Who would want to run the chance of getting another unit that will sound the same since what bothers you is seen as normal by the very own manufacturer? I am glad there are forums with cool people and anyone can gather/research reliable info on your favorite hobby!!!


 
  
 "it was normal to hear loud scratch noise every time you turn the Volume Pot" - interesting. Fulla 2 was my first purchase from Schiit and I planned a Multi Dac and Jot shortly. Reading all this makes me rethink my planned purchases...


----------



## dcd564

ld100 said:


> "it was normal to hear loud scratch noise every time you turn the Volume Pot" - interesting. Fulla 2 was my first purchase from Schiit and I planned a Multi Dac and Jot shortly. Reading all this makes me rethink my planned purchases...




I agree. I was really interested in purchasing the Fulla 2. However, this does cause me to hesitate. Not because it makes the scratching sound, but the fact that Schiit manufactured a product that does that by default/normal.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

dcd564 said:


> I agree. I was really interested in purchasing the Fulla 2. However, this does cause me to hesitate. Not because it makes the scratching sound, but the fact that Schiit manufactured a product that does that by default/normal.


 
  
 Please allow me to attempt a bit of balance here...
  
 Folks, please don't succumb solely to the words of a potentially "noisy minority".  Many Fulla 2 owners have units with pots that aren't scratchy and work exactly as advertised -- your typical "silent majority" of satisfied owners.  
  
 Not to diminish those who are having issues, but Schiit is very willing to work with you as they were with me when I got one of the defective early units that didn't work with iDevices.  They made it right quickly.
  
 By all means do what you think is right for you...and consider reading through the hundreds of pages of those who gush about their Schiit products.


----------



## Larryp12

bigdaddync said:


> Please allow me to attempt a bit of balance here...
> 
> Folks, please don't succumb solely to the words of a potentially "noisy minority".  Many Fulla 2 owners have units with pots that aren't scratchy and work exactly as advertised -- your typical "silent majority" of satisfied owners.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you BigDaddyNC for your balanced comments.


----------



## jwong

I wouldn't normally post, but just to add another data point, my Fulla2 has no noise when turning the knob. I've been using it with my new HE400i with no problems for a few days now.


----------



## dcd564

jwong said:


> I wouldn't normally post, but just to add another data point, my Fulla2 has no noise when turning the knob. I've been using it with my new HE400i with no problems for a few days now.




I started a thread about that pairing in the Science forum. It was between that, the Schiit Magni/Modi, or NFB-11. Would you mind giving me your impressions of the Fulla 2 with the 400i. Is it powerful enough, do you notice any distortion, are the other two options probably a better upgrade, etc.? 

I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## dcd564

bigdaddync said:


> Please allow me to attempt a bit of balance here...
> 
> Folks, please don't succumb solely to the words of a potentially "noisy minority".  Many Fulla 2 owners have units with pots that aren't scratchy and work exactly as advertised -- your typical "silent majority" of satisfied owners.
> 
> ...




Excellent point. I think it is just so hard to get lost in the vacuum of research/forums. When trying to make the best decision with your money, the negative response will always call more attention to itself than the positive one. Perspective is always very important. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MarkArtz

bigdaddync said:


> Please allow me to attempt a bit of balance here...
> 
> Folks, please don't succumb solely to the words of a potentially "noisy minority".


 
 Noisy minority? huh? First thing I do every time I get a faulty product is to contact the store or manufacturer. If I get an answer that is not logical, moreover a "please don't bother us with little things!" It is when I look for help. I posted here just to see if it was in fact right that it is normal for Volume Pot to sound scratchy every time it was turned as the tech in Schiit stated. I have no experience with amps/dacs or schiit products. It wasn't my intention to be label as "noisy minority" as you labeled me. I am very pleased that enough people replied then I made my decision to just made an exchange which was great.
 I dont think forums should be used solely to praise the manufacturers. Schiit did right with me, but I needed to be sure the Fulla 2 was worth a second try.


----------



## jwong

dcd564 said:


> I started a thread about that pairing in the Science forum. It was between that, the Schiit Magni/Modi, or NFB-11. Would you mind giving me your impressions of the Fulla 2 with the 400i. Is it powerful enough, do you notice any distortion, are the other two options probably a better upgrade, etc.?
> 
> I'd really appreciate it!


 
  
 I have no higher end gear to compare it to, so I can't say if those would be better options. But I don't notice any distortion and it seems plenty powerful. I don't think I'd ever put it over 30% volume or so.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

@MarkArtz - Apologies if I offended -- it was not intended.
  
 I was merely referring to the phenomenon where negative opinions/reviews are often quickly shared while those who are satisfied often remain quiet and content, and the resulting "balance" tends toward the negative.
  
 Whatever you choose, may you listen joyfully!
  
 (...while of course, Charles Mingus' "Tensions" off Blues & Roots now plays through my headphones)


----------



## czrtly

One of the silent ones talks a bit... (or a lot... sorry for the long post)
  
 I've had the Fulla 2 for 3 - 4 weeks now, I use it with Shure SE535 which I got at the same time as the Fulla, Though I have AKG 701Q haven't had the chance/will to try them on the Fulla, as it is mostly used at work using an iphone 6 or ipad 2 as source. I have used the device from my lap top with a small Yamaha amp/receiver.
  
 My impresions: 
 Build, I didn't notice at first glance the misalignment, nor do I care; inserting the cables into Fulla needs a bit of force but angling the cable works, I always pull/push the cables close to the terminal; stripping a cable doesn't seem a likewise problem. I use crappy cables, don't mind for the fancy ones.
 Using the iphone as a source with the camera connection cable I've never had a an issue, it always work. Sound is A LOT better with Fulla than with iphone headphone jack, more detail, more definition, and a better volume control; with the SE535 never heard any hiss at lilstening levels, only found hiss by moving the knob up to 12 o'clock, with this earphone listening at those levels would be really painful, never had to go more than 8 or so with regular listening. I almost only listen to classical I appreciate the "black" on the silent passages Fulla produces (there is more hiss on the iphone, though I prefer keep listening to the music instead of listening to the equipment). For me it is great having dynamic range, good presentation, in a very reasonable setup. The shures are a bit midcentric but do have a very nice way of presenting bass, pipe organ, low regiser on the piano, bass... it is all there, Fulla never fails in dynamic passages, when the orchestra, choir and soloists go from really quiet to full gas, obviously there are better dacs and better amps but for the price/footprint I can´t fault the device and I can say it has brought a bit of pleasure to the workplace.
 With netflix I can say that it works better than getting the output from the headphone jack of my laptop (vaio sony) using stereo track of series/movies it really works fine, the line out is a feature I really appreciate, the dac inboard the Fulla is really nice, for entertaining purposes it works, and works just fine.
 Just for fun I tried the fulla as dac with a Vali 2 as amp to the SE535's and yes there is a difference in the amp, Vali 2 (on low gain) works better than the inboard amp in the Fulla, but for  convenience this has been one of my best investments, just today a friend at work, asked about the quality of sound on his cel phone, so I let him try the Fulla, he really liked the way his music sounded, so he asked if all the hassle to connect, buy thing etc was worth it, for me it does. Much better than the iphone/ipad alone, sometimes I just take a break to listen some passage, it's nice listening the beauty on the music, and neither fulla nor my earphones get in the way.
 Regarding the scratchy volume some people have reported, I can make my volume sound like that if pushing while turning the knob, if I only turn I don't have the issue, so for me it is a no issue.
 This are only my opinions from having and using the product for this 4 weeks, maybe at some other time in the future I'll get another one so I can leave one at the office, while the other travels around with me.
 best regards,
  
 A. Rivas


----------



## HipHopScribe

I wonder if the scratchy knob can be fixed by using a bit of force to make sure it's aligned properly. Haven't noticed any problem with mine, but my knob is on-center


----------



## NemoReborn

Mine is 90% silent ( can still hear it very little if u pay attention ) with my dt990. But with the Th-x00 , oh boy , thats another story. First the pot noise is loud , and at loud volume the right driver makes weird artifact noise over few high hz tones. Never happen with any other amp. 

I mailed schiit 2 day ago. Still no news......

And like few others. Makes me feel shady regarding my next Schiit product purchase plan.


----------



## dcd564

jwong said:


> I have no higher end gear to compare it to, so I can't say if those would be better options. But I don't notice any distortion and it seems plenty powerful. I don't think I'd ever put it over 30% volume or so.


 
  
 That's great to know!  One more question, is the wall wart included to prevent the Fulla 2 from draining your laptop's battery? Whether it is plugged in to the wall or getting its power from the computer, it should still perform at the same quality, correct?


----------



## BigDaddyNC

dcd564 said:


> That's great to know!  One more question, is the wall wart included to prevent the Fulla 2 from draining your laptop's battery? Whether it is plugged in to the wall or getting its power from the computer, it should still perform at the same quality, correct?


 

 No wall wart is included.  All you need is a phone charger or any other USB power source plugged into the power port.  I use one of those Anker portable battery/chargers when I am away from my computer. 
  
 There should be no difference in quality.


----------



## jwong

Yep, no wall wart included (or extra cable). I've yet to attach anything to the power connector because I'm running it through a powered USB hub and it seems to have plenty of juice from the connection.


----------



## ld100

bigdaddync said:


> Please allow me to attempt a bit of balance here...
> 
> Folks, please don't succumb solely to the words of a potentially "noisy minority".  Many Fulla 2 owners have units with pots that aren't scratchy and work exactly as advertised -- your typical "silent majority" of satisfied owners.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Maybe. But when I complained I this particular thread about my issues with Fulla 2 I got a bizarre reply from I guess one of the Schiit guys. I was surprised. Also when I hear "Made in America" in my mind it stands for quality, workmanship and pride. I am not sure if what I am hearing here is that...
  
 Before someone jumps in and asks what I am still doing here - still considering getting other Schiit products and giving them another chance as there is definitely a lot of things they do right based on the love they get...


----------



## NemoReborn

For my part i was expecting faster answer from schiit. Still nothing. Cant wait to listen to my fostex properly.


----------



## FrivolsListener

ld100 said:


> Maybe. But when I complained I this particular thread about my issues with Fulla 2 I got a bizarre reply from I guess one of the Schiit guys.


 
  
 That was Mike, the grumpier and less diplomatic half of the Schiit founders.  Without looking, IIRC you were pretty loud in that its quality and workmanship was pretty poor.  Your picture looked bad but not fatally flawed.  Schiit is fairly consistent with their, "If it's broken, we'll fix it, but if you don't like how we're doing it, feel free to buy someone else's gear."  Jason is just more diplomatic.
  
 That said, Nick does have a BS threshold that is fairly high.  I've disagreed with him in the past, and real, measurable results (like the log file saying the USB protocol failed on a device) get more results than, "It feels and sounds off." (FWIW, I had a similar exchange with Nick over the original Modi.  Mine would go into lala land if you had the slightest ESD arc, with hissing and noise.  Nick said, paraphrasing, that's normal.  Looking on Google found other people with the same complaint.  That idn't make me exactly happy about it...)
  
 If you care to go into the psyche of the Schiit people, look on Jason's thread/blog/book, and in particular, the chapters on "firing a customer" and "Schiit goes evil" -- the latter was when someone found a potentially fatal bug in Asgard, wrote about it on Head-Fi, and Jason, to put it bluntly, f----d up.
  
 As for the noisy pot, mine is quiet.  Fulla (the original) had a noisy pot.  My 45 year old Rotel receiver has a noisy volume pot.  Is Fulla 2's pot butter smooth and perfectly quiet?  Probably not, but I didn't notice any crackling.  I expect that if I put it on a silent source and play with the pot, I might get a whoosh or pop out of it.  But when I read your posts, I did play with mine a bit after your posts came out.
  
 ...I thought I had a point in here somewhere...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

nemoreborn said:


> For my part i was expecting faster answer from schiit. Still nothing. Cant wait to listen to my fostex properly.


 

 If you haven't heard from us, we haven't gotten the email--normal turn is minutes to hours. Or it's stuck in your spam folder. Try tech@schiit.com again.


----------



## ld100

frivolslistener said:


> That was Mike, the grumpier and less diplomatic half of the Schiit founders.  Without looking, IIRC you were pretty loud in that its quality and workmanship was pretty poor.  Your picture looked bad but not fatally flawed.  Schiit is fairly consistent with their, "If it's broken, we'll fix it, but if you don't like how we're doing it, feel free to buy someone else's gear."  Jason is just more diplomatic.
> 
> That said, Nick does have a BS threshold that is fairly high.  I've disagreed with him in the past, and real, measurable results (like the log file saying the USB protocol failed on a device) get more results than, "It feels and sounds off." (FWIW, I had a similar exchange with Nick over the original Modi.  Mine would go into lala land if you had the slightest ESD arc, with hissing and noise.  Nick said, paraphrasing, that's normal.  Looking on Google found other people with the same complaint.  That idn't make me exactly happy about it...)
> 
> ...


 
  
 The thing is everyone seems to act like Fulla 2 is the best thing since sliced bread and is so cheap that we should not complaining no matter what. Cables don't fit... It is just a $100. Volume pot is not centered... It is just a $100. Noise. It is just a $100. 
  
 In my opinion (!) it is a poorly designed device that has a sub par sound and subpar build. When the hype train will pass we will hear it quite a lot. It seems to me (!) that instead of addressing various issues and making it right Schiit chooses to alienate people like me who are potential customers. If it was my business I would offer a customer a replacement and would make sure that unit looks great and sounds great... Mike or whoever it was took a different route.
  
 And a $100 might not be much to some, but at the same time it is quite a lot these days. If customer who paid a full asking price and shipping deserves at least some respect...
  
 As I said this 'Made In America' thing makes me uneasy a bit... That should be a gold standard...


----------



## NemoReborn

jason stoddard said:


> If you haven't heard from us, we haven't gotten the email--normal turn is minutes to hours. Or it's stuck in your spam folder. Try tech@schiit.com again.




I was wondering to ! I always had flawless answer from u guys. Let me check

It have been send to info@schiit.com. My bad i foward it to the address u gaved. Thank you !


----------



## slex

I think i will use F2 as backup incase any of my dac doesnt work.

I like to know if the F2 consume electricity if i just plug in 5V micro usb without any signal going into it?


----------



## FrivolsListener

ld100 said:


> The thing is everyone seems to act like Fulla 2 is the best thing since sliced bread and is so cheap that we should not complaining no matter what. Cables don't fit... It is just a $100. Volume pot is not centered... It is just a $100. Noise. It is just a $100.
> 
> In my opinion (!) it is a poorly designed device that has a sub par sound and subpar build. When the hype train will pass we will hear it quite a lot. It seems to me (!) that instead of addressing various issues and making it right Schiit chooses to alienate people like me who are potential customers. If it was my business I would offer a customer a replacement and would make sure that unit looks great and sounds great... Mike or whoever it was took a different route.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Multiple people have talked about the jacks not being aligned.  I'm not disputing that happened.
  
 Me, I waited a few weeks for any shakeout to happen -- and it did, with the missing part, and the alignment.  Mine was aligned normally, and passed Nick's missing part test.
  
 IIRC, you had the two USB cables come apart when unplugged, correct?  Had I been in your shoes, I would have taken a picture of the back of the Fulla 2, and those cable ends, and sent it to Schiit, along with a courteous note.  Venting makes you feel better, but it doesn't predispose people to help you.  I never would have made it in customer service.  (And, yes, I saw your pic of the knob.)


----------



## FrivolsListener

slex said:


> I think i will use F2 as backup incase any of my dac doesnt work.
> 
> I like to know if the F2 consume electricity if i just plug in 5V micro usb without any signal going into it?


 
  
 Sure.  It's still a DAC and an amp.  It's just idle.


----------



## UNOE

My volume pot was silent when pressure was put on it. It was obviously tilted one way. When you put pressure on it opposite way and it's silent then you have a bad pot. If your not sure and haven't heard it yet then there is likely no question your pot is fine. It's also probably looks centered. It is very obvious when it's bad.

Like I said before the sound is great and lots of power little to no hiss issues for me. I would have it on my desk now if it didn't have that obvious issue.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

ld100 said:


> In my opinion (!) it is a poorly designed device that has a sub par sound and subpar build. When the hype train will pass we will hear it quite a lot. It seems to me (!) that instead of addressing various issues and making it right Schiit chooses to alienate people like me who are potential customers. If it was my business I would offer a customer a replacement and would make sure that unit looks great and sounds great... Mike or whoever it was took a different route.


 

 Mike, I believe, authorized a full refund, including shipping and any other costs incurred, beyond the 15-day limit in your case. Please let me know if this is not the case, and we'll make it right.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Okay, guys, time for a Fulla 2 update...and some notes about customer service.
  
 First, the update: 
  
 1. Yes, this was a rougher-than-normal launch. We caught the issue with missing parts pretty fast and swapped the affected units out without much drama. (The actual problem was likely vibratory, because the PCB panels we inspected all had the parts on them. Weird.)
  
 2. And yes, we've had some challenges with USB alignment and pot alignment. 
  
 a. On the USB side, you can blame me. As an engineer, I'm more concerned that the connectors will survive long past the 2-year warranty, so I went with a tight fit (but still well within spec for micro USB.). However, due to production variance, some connectors were even tighter than I expected. We've added additional testing to Fulla 2s before shipping to ensure the USB ports are aligned. Bottom line: expect them to be plenty tight, but not to be impossible to use...and not cable-eaters. 
  
 b. On the pot side, there will be some minor variation, despite having spec'd an Alps pot with a "centering girdle" that mechanically attaches it to the PCB. However, as stated, it will be minor, as we are inspecting and rejecting stuff that's notably bad. This is the best we can do without adding additional parts to the Fulla 2 strictly for pot alignment...which would increase the price...and might not actually fix the problem in any case. 
  
 3. I am very happy with Fulla 2, personally, and I'm proud to have produced it—I think it's a great-sounding little device (I've been listening to it over the holidays pretty much exclusively.) Mike has "borrowed" a few from production, and keeps "borrowing" as he ends up giving them to friends. Or maybe he's selling them, I don't know. Of course, I'm biased, and of course, I haven't heard everything there is, so there you go.
  
 With respect to our customer service, although we try to be completely impartial, everyone at Schiit is human. What's more, none of us are drones. Nobody reads from a script. We're fully empowered to go above and beyond our policies on the FAQ part of the site--and we do. The catch, of course, is that, as humans, we're prone to human foibles. We have emotions. We understand that you're angry because your product doesn't work right, but yelling at us, or bleeding all over the forums (especially again and again) is definitely not conducive to us going above and beyond.
  
 If you have a problem, believe me, we know exactly how irritating that can be. Just let us know (after checking out the troubleshooting FAQs, please--seriously, this eliminates about 70% of all "problems") and see what we can do. I'm sure we'll be able to work it out.
  
 (And if you haven't heard from us on the same day--especially on a weekday--definitely try again. We do respond very quickly.)


----------



## Jason Stoddard

nemoreborn said:


> I was wondering to ! I always had flawless answer from u guys. Let me check
> 
> It have been send to info@schiit.com. My bad i foward it to the address u gaved. Thank you !


 

 Hopefully Nick has gotten back to you. If not, let me know.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Fulla 2 is my 7th piece of Schiit. I am a huge fan of schiit and I love the way they do things. As a former retail customer service manager, I can tell you that firing a customer is right on the money and I wished to fire many an unreasonable customer over the years. 

My first and only run-in with schiit customer service was when my magni 2 stopped working about 1 year after I bought it. I shipped it to them, they fixed it and a few days later I had it back. It had a handwritten note in there about what had been fixed and that it tested ok. I had already purchased a vali 2, so I set the magni aside for a while and didn't check to make sure it worked. About a month later I decided to fire up the magni and lo and behold it still didn't work. Nick told me it had probably been damaged in shipping back to me and sent me a prepaid shipping label to mail it back. I had it back a few days later and it has been working fine ever since. 

I currently own all of the Schiit I've purchased, however the Vali 2, magni 2 and modi 2 are all lent out for a while. I currently use the modi multibit to reverse SYS to Jotunheim and I couldn't be happier with both the build quality and sound quality of every piece of schiit gear I've owned, including the fulla 2 which I use at work. Yes, my volume pot is a bit off center, and the usb ports are tight, and the pot is scratchy for the first 1/10th of a turn and then is fine until it sits over night. It sounds fantastic, looks great, and has a nice amount of heft to it with the steel chassis. 

I totally agree about the vocal minority. I've seen the same people in this thread post about the same problem over and over at every opportunity. We get it, you got a bad one, send it back or relax and enjoy the music. If you think that you can get 100% flawless hand-craftsmanship in volumes like the fulla 2 is being made, in the USA without losing money, then maybe you should start your own company and show schiit how it's done. They have so much competition in the affordable made-in-USA market because its so easy...

I think I know why the alignment on the pots is off and the ports are tight; the mounting points are soldered to the circuit board, and that is easy to misalign. Also Jason has already stated that the 3 feet isn't to save money, it's because of the board layout on the bottom. 

/rant


----------



## NemoReborn

jason stoddard said:


> Hopefully Nick has gotten back to you. If not, let me know.




Oh yes he does ! Really fast too ! I think it was my error first. I send email to the wrong department


----------



## Selbi

Does anyone know how the DAC (line-out) compares to various other devices, both by Schiit and maybe Fiio? I was wondering if the DAC itself is solid enough as an upgrade point in case I ever want to get a better dedicated headphone amp, or if the Fulla 2's DAC is already lacking in some parts.


----------



## watchnerd

selbi said:


> Does anyone know how the DAC (line-out) compares to various other devices, both by Schiit and maybe Fiio? I was wondering if the DAC itself is solid enough as an upgrade point in case I ever want to get a better dedicated headphone amp, or if the Fulla 2's DAC is already lacking in some parts.


 
  
 The chip isn't "lacking", as it's the same AKM 4490 chip used in other Schiit DS DACs (except the older chips in the DS Gungnir).
  
 What's lacking, in theory, is that the analog stage is not as isolated, nor as purpose dedicated, to what you get by going with separates.  That being said, I would expect a Fulla 2, acting as a DAC, to perform well vs an inexpensive DS DAC like the plain Modi.
  
 I don't think you'd do appreciable better until you get to Modi Multi or the bigger, upgradeable DACs like Bifrost and higher.


----------



## czrtly

watchnerd said:


> ...
> 
> What's lacking, in theory, is that the analog stage is not as isolated, nor as purpose dedicated, to what you get by going with separates.  That being said, I would expect a Fulla 2, acting as a DAC, to perform well vs an inexpensive DS DAC like the plain Modi.
> 
> I don't think you'd do appreciable better until you get to Modi Multi or the bigger, upgradeable DACs like Bifrost and higher.


 
  
 I strongly concur with this, having used the Fulla 2 as DAC only I find it very competent, clearly not better than my Bifrost MB but Bifrost is 5x Fulla2. I think as a DAC only it should be close to the Magni (which I don't have). In my opinion it sounds better than the iphone 6 DAC. Fulla 2 + Vali 2 sounded really great instead as just very nice. I really like this small device.
 best regards,
  
 A. Rivas


----------



## Selbi

Then I'm having a hard time understanding what reasons there are at all to get a Modi (non-uber or multibit or anything) over a Fulla...


----------



## czrtly

selbi said:


> Then I'm having a hard time understanding what reasons there are at all to get a Modi (non-uber or multibit or anything) over a Fulla...


 
  
 Hi Selbi, the reason to get the modi standard would be having the ability to handle via the DAC up to 24/192, with uber you get more inputs and multibit gets you a different experience (in my view, totally worth it), what you choose depends on needs, satisfaction level, etc... For my work desktop Fulla 2 is the best option, I will go for a Modi multibit in the future (for me and my needs it is 3x times worth it) but that is for me, my experience and needs.


----------



## bigro

selbi said:


> Then I'm having a hard time understanding what reasons there are at all to get a Modi (non-uber or multibit or anything) over a Fulla...


 
 I am In your Boat I suspect most will have a hard time differentiating from the Standard Modi 2 and the Fulla 2 (When used as a Standalone DAC).  I Posted this earlier in the thread, I Found the Modi 2 Uber to be an Improvement over the Fulla 2 as expected with the better Power supply and internals.  Being the Same price as the Standard Modi 2, the DAC portions being similar add in the Amp Section and the  Versatility of the Fulla 2 and there is almost no question about which one to go with.


----------



## EthanB

I'm trying to decide between this and the schiit stack v2, although spec wise they are very similar, I have heard from some sources that the sound on the fulla 2 is more grainy than on the modi/magni combo, could someone who has heard both tell me if this is true or not? The headphones I'd be using with either option are the HD600s, would they benefit from the extra power the stack has?


----------



## dcd564

Take to this thread that I started covering the exact same issue.  I was thinking about the Fulla 2, Modi2/Magni2, or the NFB-11.  Some really good feedback to help you come to a decision.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/831791/amp-whats-the-point/90


----------



## fabioyamauti

I have the Fulla 2 and it's a very decent DAC/AMP! I use it with my iPhone and the sound quality is better than the built in iPhone DAC. I also use it with my iMac, great sound! I recommend.


----------



## SHFT

Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a closed back headphone to use at work, I like the Fostex T50rp a lot but I'm not sure my fulla 2 can drive them, since everyone keeps telling these are very heard to drive. I drives my HD600 fine, are the T50rp that much harder?


----------



## watchnerd

shft said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a closed back headphone to use at work, I like the Fostex T50rp a lot but I'm not sure my fulla 2 can drive them, since everyone keeps telling these are very heard to drive. I drives my HD600 fine, are the T50rp that much harder?


 
  
 Standard data everyone should provide when asking 'are X hard to drive':
  
 For the T50RP:
  
 What is the impedance?
  
 What is the sensitivity?


----------



## Jammin72

watchnerd said:


> Standard data everyone should provide when asking 'are X hard to drive':
> 
> For the T50RP:
> 
> ...


 
  
 50 ohm, 92db sensitivity. It should drive them fine with 230mw of power considering you'll hit 115 db SPL with 200mw.  At this level it would only take 15 minutes of exposure to damage your hearing.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

What cable do I need to buy to hook my Fulla 2 dac up to my Fiio A5 amp?  if someone can link me to one i would appreciate it


----------



## Jammin72

caenlenfromocn said:


> What cable do I need to buy to hook my Fulla 2 dac up to my Fiio A5 amp?  if someone can link me to one i would appreciate it


 
  
 Just looking at the Fiio site it looks like an 1/8" Stereo Mini male to male cable is what is needed.  There are plenty.  Here's one example:
  
https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B00NO73IN2?th=1
  
 I have one that works great but find one you like.


----------



## K 240 DF

Hey guys,
  
 got the fulla 2 since 24 hours in my setup.
 I am disappointed in sound.
  
 THE UNIT IS WELL MADE!
  
 No problems with volume and so on..
  
 But, it doesn't give me the full range of sound as my MacBook Pro. The stage is smaller, the Room-Information such as reverb and space between the instruments, the timbre of instruments and sound and so on...all is tiny and has less information.
 ON movies from netflix and so on, there is also missing information.
  
 The only thing which is a little bit relaxed ist the mids. They seems to be at fulla 2  a little bit opener, but nothing more. Mac Book Pro is more grainey there... But i don't really don't understand the hype.
  
 Maybe  i do something wrong?


----------



## trellus

What year and specific model is your MacBook Pro?



k 240 df said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> got the fulla 2 since 24 hours in my setup.
> I am disappointed in sound.
> ...


----------



## K 240 DF

early 2011  15' MacBook Pro
  
 ...
  
 Sorry for my opinion but I think, most people evaluate wrong, because they noticed something different contrast to their usual listening experience.
*Contrast means is not better, it is only different.*
  
 If i have to decide i would go for MAcBook Pro because music sounds for me more in time. All instruments are right in time - so there is no chaos in the flow and groove of music. And i wished so much, that Fulla 2 would go for me.
 On Fulla 2 the impact of Bass and Bass Drum and the other rhythmic instruments are not in time, so there is no dancing for me. 
  
 For me, timing is the most interesting thing while listening to music. If there is no correct timing, the device could sound way better than other - i won't go for it. 
  
 Another important thing for me  is, that music is in the same "room". A DAC must give me the whole impression of where the music happens. When the music engineer does recording he gives mostly every instrument the same reverb in a special track, because it sounds more realistic if all different instruments got the same Reverb-Track and this gives the impression of "being together".
 Many people here would say "oh, there is so much more space between the instruments" on different devices. But this is mostly "virtuell". For a DAC it is much more difficult to show the real, origin recording than to "fake" the stage. Hope i can _translate_ my appreciations.
  
 Maybe, really maybe, i got these trouble because i don't have good cables, just only the cable which was shiped with the device.
 Headphone is AKG 712 Pro.
 Later this Year i want to buy Nordost Headphone and Nordost USB Cable. Maybe timing in music becomes better...
  
 And maybe the Fulla 2 must run a week for warming up. I would thank u very much, if u could give me some words of advice.


----------



## Letmebefrank

k 240 df said:


> early 2011  15' MacBook Pro
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry for my opinion but I think, most people evaluate wrong,




Or people look for different things as improvements. If you don't like the sound, expensive cables won't make it any better. It's better to buy a nicer amp and dac.


----------



## K 240 DF

... i like the form factor of the Fulla 2 very much. And the volume is perfekt.
 Are there any other options to solve the problem?
  
 It does not come to the sound - it is a problem of timing.
 Ah, bass seems not to be deep, too, and impact is simply too soft.


----------



## SHFT

jammin72 said:


> 50 ohm, 92db sensitivity. It should drive them fine with 230mw of power considering you'll hit 115 db SPL with 200mw.  At this level it would only take 15 minutes of exposure to damage your hearing.


 
  
 Thanks for this elaborate answer!


----------



## bigro

shft said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a closed back headphone to use at work, I like the Fostex T50rp a lot but I'm not sure my fulla 2 can drive them, since everyone keeps telling these are very heard to drive. I drives my HD600 fine, are the T50rp that much harder?


 

 The Numbers Say it will not be an issue but I concur with the people saying they Fostex Cans sound need more power  I have the Fulla 2 and the T40RP, they are the same as the T50rp's but closed. It will work and will get to good listening levels but it does not drive them any where near as good as the Magni2 Uber or the Vali 2. The Low end or lack of is whats immediately noticeable even at louder volumes but to me it seems overall  that the Planar type Cans need power behind them to come alive, I have read the Same about the Mr Speakers Cans as well. What I did find is the My PSB M4U1's and the ATHm50x's were driven extremely well, To the point where I had to check to see if I was still using the Fulla 2 or the Magni 2 Uber. My Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm DT990's can be driven by the fulla 2 to comfortable levels (with the volume knob cranked to a noticeably higher level) and did not seem to suffer from lower power output as the Fostex cans did. Hope this helps


----------



## SHFT

bigro said:


> The Numbers Say it will not be an issue but I concur with the people saying they Fostex Cans sound need more power  I have the Fulla 2 and the T40RP, they are the same as the T50rp's but closed. It will work and will get to good listening levels but it does not drive them any where near as good as the Magni2 Uber or the Vali 2. The Low end or lack of is whats immediately noticeable even at louder volumes but to me it seems overall  that the Planar type Cans need power behind them to come alive, I have read the Same about the Mr Speakers Cans as well. What I did find is the My PSB M4U1's and the ATHm50x's were driven extremely well, To the point where I had to check to see if I was still using the Fulla 2 or the Magni 2 Uber. My Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm DT990's can be driven by the fulla 2 to comfortable levels (with the volume knob cranked to a noticeably higher level) and did not seem to suffer from lower power output as the Fostex cans did. Hope this helps


 
  
 Thanks for this even more elaborate answer, maybe I should give the M50X a chance, I really want to use headphones at their fullest potential.


----------



## watchnerd

k 240 df said:


> Later this Year i want to buy Nordost Headphone and Nordost USB Cable. Maybe timing in music becomes better...


 
  
 Not likely to improve "timing", you'll just be poorer.


----------



## Jammin72

bigro said:


> The Numbers Say it will not be an issue but I concur with the people saying they Fostex Cans sound need more power  I have the Fulla 2 and the T40RP, they are the same as the T50rp's but closed. It will work and will get to good listening levels but it does not drive them any where near as good as the Magni2 Uber or the Vali 2. The Low end or lack of is whats immediately noticeable even at louder volumes but to me it seems overall  that the Planar type Cans need power behind them to come alive, I have read the Same about the Mr Speakers Cans as well. What I did find is the My PSB M4U1's and the ATHm50x's were driven extremely well, To the point where I had to check to see if I was still using the Fulla 2 or the Magni 2 Uber. My Beyerdynamic 600 Ohm DT990's can be driven by the fulla 2 to comfortable levels (with the volume knob cranked to a noticeably higher level) and did not seem to suffer from lower power output as the Fostex cans did. Hope this helps


 
  
  
 It will also depend a little in regards to what you're listening and your desired listening level.  If you're listening to a lot of classical music that has lots of dynamic swings and you like to listen to that very loud you may find that you want a little more oopmh.  To get to 120db you need 630mw.  I'm not really sure who is listening to Classical Music at an average of 105 db given it's propensity for 30db swings but hey, that guy or gal may be out there.  If you're listening to a lot of modern compressed music it shouldn't be much of an issue.  If you're doing a lot of Live Jazz and Classical playback you may want something a little more.  At $99 I think it's completely worth a roll of the dice to see if it makes you happy.  Keep in mind that there are some circuitry advantages/differences with the Magni 2 Uber and the Vali 2 outside of the rated power so there will be some differences in the sound outside of the power factor. Bigro having experience with the actual gear in question is a great note to take and the combinations mentioned may indeed be more simpatico to your ears as well.  Nothing beats listening to it for yourself.


----------



## watchnerd

jammin72 said:


> To get to 120db you need 630mw.  I'm not really sure who is listening to Classical Music at an average of 105 db given it's propensity for 30db swings but hey, that guy or gal may be out there.


 
  
 I listen to a lot of classical, but 120dB?
  
 It's not that loud in the symphony hall (it can be loud, but not 120dB except on a few weird pieces with cannon).  And bad for your hearing!


----------



## bigro

jammin72 said:


> It will also depend a little in regards to what you're listening and your desired listening level.  If you're listening to a lot of classical music that has lots of dynamic swings and you like to listen to that very loud you may find that you want a little more oopmh.  To get to 120db you need 630mw.  I'm not really sure who is listening to Classical Music at an average of 105 db given it's propensity for 30db swings but hey, that guy or gal may be out there.  If you're listening to a lot of modern compressed music it shouldn't be much of an issue.  If you're doing a lot of Live Jazz and Classical playback you may want something a little more.  At $99 I think it's completely worth a roll of the dice to see if it makes you happy.  Keep in mind that there are some circuitry advantages/differences with the Magni 2 Uber and the Vali 2 outside of the rated power so there will be some differences in the sound outside of the power factor. Bigro having experience with the actual gear in question is a great note to take and the combinations mentioned may indeed be more simpatico to your ears as well.  Nothing beats listening to it for yourself.


 

 Its not really about how loud, or type of music. Overall with different types of music and different volume levels The Fostex cans did not do as well as it did with the Vali 2 or the Magni 2. You can Get them Plenty loud with the Fulla 2, it just does not sound as good. As I said the numbers say they will work how they sound as a Pairing is different and IMHO what matters most. I am not saying the Fulla 2 Is Bad. I really like mine, I am saying the fostex/fulla 2 pairing is not a bad one, just not the best.


----------



## Jammin72

watchnerd said:


> I listen to a lot of classical, but 120dB?
> 
> It's not that loud in the symphony hall (it can be loud, but not 120dB except on a few weird pieces with cannon).  And bad for your hearing!


 
  
  
 Haha.  Yeah that's sort of the point.  Most audiologists recommend ad 60-80db listening level for anything extended (Say an hour).  So even at an average listening level of 85db there's enough headroom for a 30db transient spike which is more than "enough" power for this headphone
  
 As far as sounding "better or worse" there's a lot more at play than just the power spec.  This is Schiit's only OpAmp based output stage amplifier using a switching power supply, it's going to have a different "flavor" than their other gear for sure.
  
 Of course this hobby is an odd mix of subjective and objective so YMMV.


----------



## Jammin72

bigro said:


> Its not really about how loud, or type of music. Overall with different types of music and different volume levels The Fostex cans did not do as well as it did with the Vali 2 or the Magni 2. You can Get them Plenty loud with the Fulla 2, it just does not sound as good. As I said the numbers say they will work how they sound as a Pairing is different and IMHO what matters most. I am not saying the Fulla 2 Is Bad. I really like mine, I am saying the fostex/fulla 2 pairing is not a bad one, just not the best.


 
  
 I can totally respect that opinion and mentioned that I thought it should definitely be taken into consideration. I was just having a conversation about equating more power to better sound isn't necessarily the deciding factor.


----------



## movax

Where / how do most of you use your Fulla 2s? When I think about where I listen to music, and now having a headphone-jack less iPhone 7 (goddammit Apple), the only times I listen away from my stacks is on the bus (if I take it), or working remotely. My laptops are a 2010 MBP (good), and a recent Lenovo T460s (ThinkPad audio quality was trash on the T430s, I expect the same here).
  
 Part of me kind of hates the idea of carrying more stuff / cables, but at the same time, sitting down at a coffee shop for a few hours, is it really a big deal to pull out your laptop, a Fulla 2, and plug it into your laptop? Effects on battery life noticeable?
  
 I don't haul around my over-ear headphones with me -- remote are Westone 4R IEMs, if that colors anyone's thoughts...


----------



## Jammin72

movax said:


> Where / how do most of you use your Fulla 2s? When I think about where I listen to music, and now having a headphone-jack less iPhone 7 (goddammit Apple), the only times I listen away from my stacks is on the bus (if I take it), or working remotely. My laptops are a 2010 MBP (good), and a recent Lenovo T460s (ThinkPad audio quality was trash on the T430s, I expect the same here).
> 
> Part of me kind of hates the idea of carrying more stuff / cables, but at the same time, sitting down at a coffee shop for a few hours, is it really a big deal to pull out your laptop, a Fulla 2, and plug it into your laptop? Effects on battery life noticeable?
> 
> I don't haul around my over-ear headphones with me -- remote are Westone 4R IEMs, if that colors anyone's thoughts...


 
  
  
 Not a big deal at all to pull out at the coffee shop or other location, it's about the size of an oddly shaped deck of cards in volume. I don't notice much of a rundown from the Chromebook but the phone probably discharges about 15-25% faster.  (I haven't timed it or done the math, that's a gut interpretation)


----------



## Saiden

Hi everyone, I just got my wonderful Fulla 2 as a gift to myself, which I paired with the 598SE. It works great, and my impressions as a newbie audiophile cannot be less than enthusiastic. There are though some issues I came across. As many other people on the thread said, there is a somewhat-of-a-problem with the tight fit of the two USB ports. I really do not consider this as a big problem because I noticed that they are already loosening up a bit.
 The other issue bothers me a bit more. When I plug the 3,5 mm jack (which on the other end has an amplifier for the speakers with his 2 RCA) in one of the two outputs behind, both that output and the headphones plugged in the front start to make a feeble, but clear, interference noise. This noise is independent from the volume knob of the Fulla. The funny thing is that when I unplug the jack, the interference stops. 
  
  
 I'm not very experienced, so I can't tell if this is some faulty unit or it is just a normal thing.
  
 Many thanks.


----------



## Jacobh

saiden said:


> The other issue bothers me a bit more. When I plug the 3,5 mm jack (which on the other end has an amplifier for the speakers with his 2 RCA) in one of the two outputs behind, both that output and the headphones plugged in the front start to make a feeble, but clear, interference noise. This noise is independent from the volume knob of the Fulla. The funny thing is that when I unplug the jack, the interference stops.




Sounds like you have a ground loop with your speakers. Try a ground loop isolator.


----------



## Jammin72

jacobh said:


> Sounds like you have a ground loop with your speakers. Try a ground loop isolator.


 
  
 Yup, and make sure the amplifier is plugged into a grounded outlet.  Sometimes you won't need the lift if that is grounded properly.


----------



## Saiden

If i'm understanding what you are saying correctly, I have multiple grounds which can pickup some interference. I run some test: I completely unplegged everything except the Fulla from the pc and the headphones. I then proceded to plug behind just a 3,5-6,3 mm adapter: the interference is still here. I don't know if it matters, but the interference is not the classical 50 Hz ground noise, but is more like a buzzing syncopated noise (I'll try to provide some audio feedback)


----------



## Jacobh

That sounds less like a ground loop. Your first description sounded like it only happened when the speaker amp was plugged in. 

Does the sound happen all the time or is it intermittent? Does it go away if you touch the case or volume knob?


----------



## K 240 DF

is there anybody outside who can support my problems with "right timing" with the Fulla 2.
 Does anybody noticed these problems, too?
 Should i ask the Schiit Support?
 Do they read this thread?
 Are they interested in what consumer say about there unit?
  
 Thanks for help.


----------



## watchnerd

k 240 df said:


> is there anybody outside who can support my problems with "right timing" with the Fulla 2.
> Does anybody noticed these problems, too?
> Should i ask the Schiit Support?
> Do they read this thread?
> ...


 
  
 What is right timing?


----------



## K 240 DF

thanks for asking:
  
 in my terms "timing" means for e.g. that if all music and acoustic events has in the attack too much softness, the right music flow can not develop . So the missing attack time makes all things lash and muddy.
 So combined there is no right Timing left. Music sounds like "no matter". Nothing seems correct, room-information (reverb) are missed , too.
  
 The Fulla2 sounds in this case "nice", but not interesting. Its too much kind of "don't hurt me".
  
 Another thought about this, whats about the golden Adapter from mini jack to 6,3 jack of my AKG K712 Pro? Is there a mistake and can i expect more attack when i switch? Maybe a new jack-socket for mini jack, so that i am free of using a jack adaptor?! Are there any experiences?


----------



## Jacobh

k 240 df said:


> is there anybody outside who can support my problems with "right timing" with the Fulla 2.
> Does anybody noticed these problems, too?
> Should i ask the Schiit Support?
> Do they read this thread?
> ...


 
  
 Honestly, it sounds like you just don't like the sound signature of the Fulla 2, and nothing you do will be able to "fix" that.
  
 If you think your unit is defective, then I'd have someone else listen to it and see what they think.  If they think it's OK you probably just don't like the sound and probably should consider returning or selling it.
  
 If you like the form-factor (big vertical knob), but not the sound you can look at the JDS Element (Dac / Amp) or a passive volume control like this or an external control for your computer like this.
  
 If you think it's just the AMP section that you don't like, you could try just using the Fulla as a DAC and connecting another amp to it's line out.  If you like the sound of your mac-book, I would probably just save your money and listen that way (and get whatever volume control you like).


----------



## Saiden

I did s


jacobh said:


> That sounds less like a ground loop. Your first description sounded like it only happened when the speaker amp was plugged in.
> 
> Does the sound happen all the time or is it intermittent? Does it go away if you touch the case or volume knob?


 
 I did some further trial and error and i discovered that:
 1) It doesn't depend on the headphones i use (both heard from the 598 and some crappy IEM)
 2) It doesn't depend from the power source. I used my portable Anker battery connected to the rightmost USB port and it was still there.
 3) Touching the volume know does not chance the noise volume, but it seems to pan it differently across the L-R channels
 4) The noise depends on where the fulla is located or its data cable is located. I guess it depends how close it is from the souce of the interference (monitor, pc, keyboeard)
  
 As I stated before, without the rear jack plugged in there is absolutely NO interference, just when I plug something behind.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Just got paid.  So I placed an order.  Hopefully this is the last of my audio purchases...


----------



## Jacobh

saiden said:


> I did s
> I did some further trial and error and i discovered that:
> 1) It doesn't depend on the headphones i use (both heard from the 598 and some crappy IEM)
> 2) It doesn't depend from the power source. I used my portable Anker battery connected to the rightmost USB port and it was still there.
> ...




If it happens with an adapter with nothing plugged into it, it sounds like an issue with the rear jack then. I'd suggest contacting Schiit tech support and see what they say.


----------



## Jammin72

sometechnoob said:


> Just got paid.  So I placed an order.  Hopefully this is the last of my audio purchases...


 
  
  
 Nice!  You going with Fulla for the flexibility? Why not Modi?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Yeah I liked the portability of a single unit that I could unplug and take with me, but also easily hook up to the magni 2 at home for a good setup.  I also have an all in one bluetooth/aux powered speaker which would pair well with the variable out of the fulla.  24/96 is plenty for me.  I haven't really seen any benefit with my 32/384 DACport HD.
  
 I'm hoping to replace both my DACports since I'm usually at my desk anyway.  No need for a dongle dac when you use it with your desktop.
  
 I also probably would have gone for the Magni 2 Uber, but the different metal finishes on the ouside and the more appealing price of the Magni 2 made me choose the cheaper option.


----------



## Selbi

Zeos finally put out his review of the Fulla 2. Bottom line, good but has many quirks. One of those is that the device would short out whenever headphones are unplugged while music is still playing, resulting in a crash. Did you experience that behavior as well or his unit broken?


----------



## K 240 DF

got something more strange at Fulla 2.
  
 I used to plug only one USB, but now i started with two USB cables: hm, all is better. Room informations, Reverbs, Ambient, Bass, stage is bigger all seems to be more accurate. So what?
 So, Schiit's Fulla 2 wants me to plug two cables from my MacBook Pro if i want the full range of sound out of my Computer...
  
 Are you sure?


----------



## Selbi

k 240 df said:


> got something more strange at Fulla 2.
> 
> I used to plug only one USB, but now i started with two USB cables: hm, all is better. Room informations, Reverbs, Ambient, Bass, stage is bigger all seems to be more accurate. So what?
> So, Schiit's Fulla 2 wants me to plug two cables from my MacBook Pro if i want the full range of sound out of my Computer...
> ...




One cable is for signal AND power. Two cables splits the two. Your MacBook probably isn't strong enough to give full power while also transmitting the full audio signal over a single cable. So yes, that is correct.


----------



## K 240 DF

Is there a chance to put the only-power-usb into a mains socket? I need the second USB port from my computer for other things..
  
 I noticed from time to time some hiss on the right channel - normal??


----------



## Selbi

k 240 df said:


> Is there a chance to put the only-power-usb into a mains socket? I need the second USB port from my computer for other things..
> 
> I noticed from time to time some hiss on the right channel - normal??


 
  
 You can use the line-in, although that will skip the DAC part. Alternatively, use the power USB port with a generic socket adapter (the ones you use to charge your phone). You can also try to use a USB hub, but it's not guaranteed it'll bring full power when split up, unless it's an actively powered hub.
  
 About the hissing, no idea.


----------



## trellus

Yes.
The power-only Micro USB input can be plugged into a wall wart, portable battery, anything which feeds it power, you don't need to use your Mac for that one. :thumbsup_tone3:



k 240 df said:


> *Is there a chance to put the only-power-usb into a mains socket?* I need the second USB port from my computer for other things..
> 
> I noticed from time to time some hiss on the right channel - normal??


----------



## K 240 DF

Ii did it, but it sounds not the same as in my Computer. While it is both plugged in my Computer the sound is ok, but if the power usb is plugged in my main socket it sounds bad.
 Strange..
 And i see more and more cables around me....forma factor?


----------



## EthanB

selbi said:


> Zeos finally put out his review of the Fulla 2. Bottom line, good but has many quirks. One of those is that the device would short out whenever headphones are unplugged while music is still playing, resulting in a crash. Did you experience that behavior as well or his unit broken?


 
 Look at the comments on that video, the majority of people said that their units did not do that, so his unit is most likely broken.


----------



## MarkArtz

ethanb said:


> so his unit is most likely broken.


 
 I agree. No shorting on mine either.
 I tested my Fulla 2 with the 2 usb and no difference or improvement in sound, but I am happy anyways. Maybe my headphones (HE-400i and X2) aren't that sensitive. I also have a macbook pro 15" (2011), 500gb SSD HD, 16mb Ram.


----------



## K 240 DF

> I tested my Fulla 2 with the 2 usb and no difference or improvement in sound, but I am happy anyways. Maybe my headphones (HE-400i and X2) aren't that sensitive. I also have a macbook pro 15" (2011), 500gb SSD HD, 16mb Ram.


 
  
  
 ...got AKG K 712 Pro
  
 Maybe you are right. I would give so much if i got a broken Fulla2 and i could get another one which is better. But i am afraid it's not broken.
 Is there any Schiit Engineer outside who could share my opinion...?


----------



## Saaki

I have been noticing some funny behavior. I keep my Fulla 2 plugged into my MBP all the time I am at my desk for use as a DAC for my powered studio monitors (JBL305's). I also have it plugged into the wall for power. I find sometimes when I bring my computer out of sleep or restart it my computer won't recognize it any longer. I have to completely unplug the Fulla 2 and re-plug it all back in before it works again. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?
 Thanks!


----------



## watchnerd

saaki said:


> I have been noticing some funny behavior. I keep my Fulla 2 plugged into my MBP all the time I am at my desk for use as a DAC for my powered studio monitors (JBL305's). I also have it plugged into the wall for power. I find sometimes when I bring my computer out of sleep or restart it my computer won't recognize it any longer. I have to completely unplug the Fulla 2 and re-plug it all back in before it works again. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?
> Thanks!


 
  
 That's common with the MBP and sleep mode across multiple DACs. It's not particular to the Fulla 2.
  
 I get the same issue with my Roland Super UA.


----------



## FrivolsListener

k 240 df said:


> Is there a chance to put the only-power-usb into a mains socket? I need the second USB port from my computer for other things..
> 
> I noticed from time to time some hiss on the right channel - normal??


 
  
 No, but if it's intermittent, you might have trouble convincing Nick that it's legit.  For every legit problem, there's four or five "audio nervosa" and "special snowflake" problems he has to deal with.
  
 As a Schiit buyer, it disappoints me how many people are having trouble with Fulla 2.


----------



## Ancipital

k 240 df said:


> Is there a chance to put the only-power-usb into a mains socket? I need the second USB port from my computer for other things..


 
  
 Given that most of the Fulla 2 FAQ is devoted to explaining the not terribly complex business of powering the unit, it shouldn't be hard to work out:
  


> *Wait another sec. Are you saying that if I plug my phone charger into the power-only USB input, that means the Fulla 2 tells my computer that it doesn’t need any power?*
> Yes. Or your phone, or tablet, or any other device plugged into the Data/Power USB port. Technically, Fulla 2 tells your computer or phone it needs the full 500mA a USB2 port can supply, unless you plug in a separate power USB, in which case, it tells your computer or phone that it needs 0mA.
> 
> *So, also on this USB power thing, does that mean I can use a super-crazy linear supply that costs 3X as much as the Fulla 2 to get better performance?*
> ...


 
  
 Hope that helps!


----------



## K 240 DF

...maybe i cannot understand your advice: for me it makes a difference in the sound when I take the power in addition from the laptop than when I get it from the iPhone charger.
 Does it mean, that my iPhone charger does not bring 5V?
  
 And here is no two times expensive power cord, but sorry, maybe here is a serious Listener.


----------



## Saiden

I've wrote to Schiit about my problem.
 In the meantime, when you plug the headphones does both of the outputs get muted or just the variable one?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

The power port does not add more power.  It will simply pull power from the power-only port and the other microUSB will be data only.  If you notice a sound improvement with the power microUSB plugged in, then your laptop probably lacks the power output on its USB port.
  
 Have you tried other usb power bricks?  Only testing one kind of makes it hard to figure out the issue.


----------



## MisterEwing

Well, after branching out and first buying the Magni 2 Uber to use with the Fulla 2's dac, and then deciding I might as well go for the complete 'stack' and purchasing the Modi 2U, I'm now back to just the Fulla 2.
  
 Since day one my Fulla 2 had performed flawlessly, no build quality issues, no weird behaviors, it's just simply worked as it is supposed too. So, why upgrade? After many hours reading various forums I was convinced my HD650s needed 'more' power. That's not to say I had any issue with the way the Fulla 2 and the HD650s paired, but... the powers of suggestion.
  
 Enter the Magni 2 Uber. Honestly this worked perfectly fine. I noticed slightly more impact to the low end, but once the Fulla 2 and the Magni 2 were 'close' to volume matched the differences were very minimal.Then I started researching the Modi 2. I knew they used the same dac chip, (note to the audio police, I know, the same chip doesn't mean the same absolute performance, but it's a good comparative base) but I read a couple reviews of the Fulla 2 where people mentioned simply preferring the sound of the Modi 2. Also the idea that optical is the preferred connection method, etc. swayed me to try the Modi 2.
  
 And here is where the problems started. Once the Modi 2 arrived I connected everything up, and... it wouldn't work. Turns out my motherboard won't ouput 24/192 via optical. No problem connected a USB, installed the drivers and I was off and going... only, something wasn't right. 
  
 I'll try my best to describe the problem... when a song featured low bass all the other frequencies would noticeably 'wobble'. I tried two USB cables, multiple ports, a pc, a mac, and via optical 24/96. The problem was still present. I then connected the Magni back to my Fulla 2 and noticed the problem didn't exist.
  
 All that got me thinking... how far down the rabbit hole do I need to go? My Fulla 2 performs flawlessly, it's relatively inexpensive, sounds good to my ears and works with pretty much any device I throw at it. Granted the Modi 2 that I received clearly has a problem, but even A/Bing with the Fulla 2 and the Magni 2 (Fulla 2 as the dac) the difference wasn't enough for my ears.
  
 Moral of the story, some will say the Schiit stack is a huge improvement over the Fulla 2, and depending on your source material and headphones it might be. But for me, Google Play Music, Tidal Hifi, HD650s and Philips X2, the Fulla 2 is my perfect solution.


----------



## Ancipital

k 240 df said:


> ...maybe i cannot understand your advice: for me it makes a difference in the sound when I take the power in addition from the laptop than when I get it from the iPhone charger.
> Does it mean, that my iPhone charger does not bring 5V?
> 
> And here is no two times expensive power cord, but sorry, maybe here is a serious Listener.


 
  
 Of course it makes a difference to the sound; USB outs from laptops tend to be very electrically noisy. Plugging into a laptop twice will likely sound different (i.e. worse) than just using a single cable. It does not enable the Fulla 2 to draw more power, it will just degrade its performance.
  
 Really, it's not hard. Use a single cable, or a decent external USB phone charger. Also, I'm having a hard parsing "And here is no two times expensive power cord, but sorry, maybe here is a serious Listener." - could you please either stop or start using Google Translate? It's not easy to follow you.


----------



## Selbi

misterewing said:


> And here is where the problems started. Once the Modi 2 arrived I connected everything up, and... it wouldn't work. Turns out my motherboard won't ouput 24/192 via optical. No problem connected a USB, installed the drivers and I was off and going... only, something wasn't right.


 
  
 They mentioned this on their website:


> Modi 2 Uber: 16/44.1 to 24/192 via USB. 16/44.1 to 24/192 via Toslink* and Coax.
> **Note: many optical transmitters cannot output 24/176 and 24/192 reliably*


 
  
 So the issue was kinda given from the start. How does the Fulla 2 compare to the Modi 2 (when used with USB) compare?
  
 This has gotten me very interested in getting more facts down. I'm currently on the huge undecided factor of buying a Fulla 2 or Stack 2.


----------



## EthanB

misterewing said:


> Well, after branching out and first buying the Magni 2 Uber to use with the Fulla 2's dac, and then deciding I might as well go for the complete 'stack' and purchasing the Modi 2U, I'm now back to just the Fulla 2.
> 
> Since day one my Fulla 2 had performed flawlessly, no build quality issues, no weird behaviors, it's just simply worked as it is supposed too. So, why upgrade? After many hours reading various forums I was convinced my HD650s needed 'more' power. That's not to say I had any issue with the way the Fulla 2 and the HD650s paired, but... the powers of suggestion.
> 
> ...


 
 What do you mean by "the frequencies would wobble?"


----------



## Selbi

Anyway, I've decided to just jump on the Fulla 2 now instead of the Stack. I could sit here for another month contemplating which is better, but in the end, it all comes down to personal experience. My headphones (X2 and Nighthawks) are super easy to drive anyway, so I don't need the extra power of the Magni.


----------



## MisterEwing

selbi said:


> They mentioned this on their website:
> 
> So the issue was kinda given from the start. How does the Fulla 2 compare to the Modi 2 (when used with USB) compare?
> 
> This has gotten me very interested in getting more facts down. I'm currently on the huge undecided factor of buying a Fulla 2 or Stack 2.


 
  
 As I mentioned the problem wasn't the lack of 24/192 support via optical; it's a very strange anomaly that happens when music with low bass is playing... bass hits distort the rest of the music. For non bass heavy music the problem wasn't present. I was able to recreate the problem with both USB and optical, via multiple ports and multiple computers. When using the Fulla 2 as both the dac and amp, or as just the dac with the magni 2 the problem wasn't present.
  
 I'm convinced my Modi 2U is simply defective. Even still, I can't imagine a 'healthy' unit will provide sounds 'above and beyond' that of the Fulla 2. I was more interested in how the Magni 2U would impact overall sound, and to my ears, with my headphones, and my source material, the answer was 'not much'.
  
 Maybe if all of my music was 24/96 FLAC etc, there would be a more noticeable difference, or maybe it's simply my ears. All I know for sure is that adding the Magni 2U didn't make a huge difference. And the consensus seemed to be that better amping would have a greater impact that a 'better' dac, especially since both are based on the same dac chip.


----------



## waynes world

selbi said:


> Anyway, I've decided to just jump on the Fulla 2 now instead of the Stack. I could sit here for another month contemplating which is better, but in the end, it all comes down to personal experience. My headphones (X2 and Nighthawks) are super easy to drive anyway, so I don't need the extra power of the Magni.


 
  
 Really looking forward to your impressions of Fulla 2 and Nighthawks!


----------



## MisterEwing

selbi said:


> Anyway, I've decided to just jump on the Fulla 2 now instead of the Stack. I could sit here for another month contemplating which is better, but in the end, it all comes down to personal experience. My headphones (X2 and Nighthawks) are super easy to drive anyway, so I don't need the extra power of the Magni.


 
 Congrats! I think you'll be very happy with the X2+Fulla 2 combo. I don't own the Nighthawks so I can't comment on those.


----------



## blasjw

ethanb said:


> Look at the comments on that video, the majority of people said that their units did not do that, so his unit is most likely broken.


 
 I was having a different problem on my Macbook Air where it would disconnect while playing a video when I touched the volume knob.  Then I moved it upstairs and tried the same scenario as Zeos and was able to reproduce that as well.  i.e.  While unplugging the headphones with the volume level up, the unit would stop functioning and I would have to disconnect/reconnect to get it to work again.  Perhaps I should exchange it?


----------



## ld100

blasjw said:


> I was having a different problem on my Macbook Air where it would disconnect while playing a video when I touched the volume knob.  Then I moved it upstairs and tried the same scenario as Zeos and was able to reproduce that as well.  i.e.  While unplugging the headphones with the volume level up, the unit would stop functioning and I would have to disconnect/reconnect to get it to work again.  Perhaps I should exchange it?


 
  
 Mine was doing out quite often before I returned it. I say 2 out 10 times... I did not discuss that problem with Schiit, but I was told by them that they checked the unit when they received it and it had no issues according to them...


----------



## stalepie

Wish the amp alone was louder. It doesn't provide much of a boost when connecting portable devices via stereo cables. Neither did the TEAC HA-P50, though.


----------



## K 240 DF

> Also, I'm having a hard parsing "And here is no two times expensive power cord, but sorry, maybe here is a serious Listener." - could you please either stop or start using Google Translate? It's not easy to follow you.


 
  
 Hm...sorry for bad english, i try to do well - sorry for hard suffering.
 Hope u want to follow after all.
  
 Does anyone check the Groove (Apogee) vs Fulla2 ?
  
 For me it comes to clear Sound and not so much to functionality.
 Maybe the AKG K712 Pro is difficult to drive because they show all..


----------



## Enigma974

I was so excited to get my Fulla 2.  it arrived to but was defective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  the 1/4 inch works ok, it has some static but only sometimes so I was at least able to try it.  the 3.5 jack does not work at all, as I pull the cable out I do get mono but nothing while seated properly.   I have read a good number of reviews and even saw some YouTube videos of defective Fulla's how common is this?  I really liked their business model (USA and Build Quality, no nonsense approach) but I don't want to spend 100 (or way more) and have it fail later.
  
 So it seems there are a fair number of defective units, but if i get a new one and it works how many see failures later?  15 day return is pretty small


----------



## harpo1

enigma974 said:


> I was so excited to get my Fulla 2.  it arrived to but was defective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What 3.5mm jack are you talking about?


----------



## Enigma974

harpo1 said:


> What 3.5mm jack are you talking about?


 
 The one right in the front, haven't tried anything in the back.


----------



## harpo1

enigma974 said:


> The one right in the front, haven't tried anything in the back.


 
 You realize that's an input not a headphone out.


----------



## Enigma974

harpo1 said:


> You realize that's an input not a headphone out.


 
 well schiit, that is embarrassing... but still getting a lot of static and noise in the "real" port so any noob advice for me there...  (guess I should have read the instructions) 
  
 I am getting a pulsing and static and I have tried different power, 2nd cable and different source.  its not constant but often


----------



## EthanB

enigma974 said:


> well schiit, that is embarrassing... but still getting a lot of static and noise in the "real" port so any noob advice for me there...  (guess I should have read the instructions)
> 
> I am getting a pulsing and static and I have tried different power, 2nd cable and different source.  its not constant but often


 
 Try setting your phone and other devices you might have near your computer to airplane more, when I tried my headphones with a friend's portable amp, it caused static in the right channel when my phone wasn't on airplane mode. If that doesn't work I would suggest contacting Schiit support.


----------



## whaiyun

Just received my Fulla 2 today. I ran my B&W P5 series 1 without issues (no surprise there). And now I'm testing out my HD6XX and surprisingly it drives it pretty well. At medium volume at 10-11 oclock on the dial.
  
 Good job Schiit.
  
 I haven't noticed any issues on mine so far. Knob is centered in the casing hole. No noise when turning the knob. Just running it from the data input USB from my laptop.


----------



## Enigma974

ethanb said:


> Try setting your phone and other devices you might have near your computer to airplane more, when I tried my headphones with a friend's portable amp, it caused static in the right channel when my phone wasn't on airplane mode. If that doesn't work I would suggest contacting Schiit support.


 
 I tried that, but after some searching my wife set her phone on the table near one of the cables and that was the culprit.  (at least I am pretty sure, hasn't done it in about 10 minutes)  soooo I am going to start over.
  
  
 I just got my fulla 2 today and I love it!  I was skeptical it would really make a difference; but it completly changed how my Meze 99 sounds for the better the bass tightened up and no longer "muddy" sounding and that was my main complaint.  Love how it feels, heavy and quality great job and amazing sound


----------



## bigro

misterewing said:


> As I mentioned the problem wasn't the lack of 24/192 support via optical; it's a very strange anomaly that happens when music with low bass is playing... bass hits distort the rest of the music. For non bass heavy music the problem wasn't present. I was able to recreate the problem with both USB and optical, via multiple ports and multiple computers. When using the Fulla 2 as both the dac and amp, or as just the dac with the magni 2 the problem wasn't present.
> 
> I'm convinced my Modi 2U is simply defective. Even still, I can't imagine a 'healthy' unit will provide sounds 'above and beyond' that of the Fulla 2. I was more interested in how the Magni 2U would impact overall sound, and to my ears, with my headphones, and my source material, the answer was 'not much'.
> 
> Maybe if all of my music was 24/96 FLAC etc, there would be a more noticeable difference, or maybe it's simply my ears. All I know for sure is that adding the Magni 2U didn't make a huge difference. And the consensus seemed to be that better amping would have a greater impact that a 'better' dac, especially since both are based on the same dac chip.


 
 I found the Fulla 2 used as a DAC sounds very good but the modi 2 uber sounded better to my ears with just about everything I played. I have and use both. I agree that depending on the cans the Magni 2 Uber and the fulla 2 amp sections can be hard to distinguish.


----------



## Selbi

bigro said:


> I found the Fulla 2 used as a DAC sounds very good but the modi 2 uber sounded better to my ears with just about everything I played. I have and use both. I agree that depending on the cans the Magni 2 Uber and the fulla 2 amp sections can be hard to distinguish.




I'm not really sure how this is surprising to anyone. The Fulla 2 costs a third less than the M2Ü and also has an amp built-in. It's a jack of all trades and not a dedicated DAC only.

Though I wonder how much one can really distinguish between the two if all one listens to is 320 kb Spotify.


----------



## bigro

selbi said:


> I'm not really sure how this is surprising to anyone. The Fulla 2 costs a third less than the M2Ü and also has an amp built-in. It's a jack of all trades and not a dedicated DAC only.
> 
> Though I wonder how much one can really distinguish between the two if all one listens to is 320 kb Spotify.


 
 I agree but is was stated the Modi 2 U sounded off compared to the Fulla 2 as it may have been defective, I have done this same comparison with different results, just pointing that out.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Who's ready for a picture dump?
  
 Box.
  
  
  
 Laid out.
  
  
 SS, 2017 version.
  
  
 And yes, my Fulla 2 has a slightly crooked and offset volume knob.  It also has microUSB ports which are rather tight with cables that aren't from monoprice.  Not cable-breaking tight though.

  
 Channel imbalance is pretty significant at the lower ranges.  It's a lot worse than my Magni 2.  Left channel pops in earlier and louder, and by the time they sound equal it's a bit louder than my listening level(which seems to be a lot lower than most of you folk).  T50RP MK3 are run around 8 o'clock.  Slightly less for HD 6XX.  Pretty much halfway between the lowest setting on the pot and 9'oclock.  It's quite disappointing.  I'm fine with channel imbalance if it's at volume levels lower than my normal listening level, but when you reach your listening level and one side is louder than another, it's definitely annoying and distracting.  I even flipped my headphones around to make sure it wasn't my ears.
  
 Fulla 2 gets a little warm, but it's got nothing on the DACports when it comes to temperature lol.
  
 Still need a lot longer time in order to compare the audio differences, but the Fulla 2 sounds a little bit thinner than my DACport HD.  But that could just be placebo.  I honestly have no idea yet.  Sound is by no means bad out the Fulla 2 though.


----------



## NemoReborn

Channel imbalance is pretty significant at the lower ranges. It's a lot worse than my Magni 2


U mean on the Fulla2????


----------



## SomeTechNoob

nemoreborn said:


> Channel imbalance is pretty significant at the lower ranges. It's a lot worse than my Magni 2
> 
> 
> U mean on the Fulla2????


 
 Yes, on the Fulla 2.  It's odd since both are supposed to be ALPS RK09 pots...
  
 I've sent schiit an email.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Selbi

sometechnoob said:


> Yes, on the Fulla 2.  It's odd since both are supposed to be ALPS RK09 pots...
> 
> I've sent schiit an email.  Fingers crossed.


 

 What happens when you turn down the Windows volume or whatever and then push up the Fulla's one? Still imbalanced?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

selbi said:


> What happens when you turn down the Windows volume or whatever and then push up the Fulla's one? Still imbalanced?


 
 It becomes balanced if I increase the pot but reduce the volume in software.  It would be nice if I didn't have to do that, though.


----------



## Selbi

sometechnoob said:


> It becomes balanced if I increase the pot but reduce the volume in software.  It would be nice if I didn't have to do that, though.


 
  
 Ahh, that's somewhat relieving. I always keep my software volume at roughly 50%, because my keyboard has a super convenient volume control wheel.
  
 If I may, why is it such a problem to not do the same? I know, I'd also be annoyed if my device wasn't working flawlessly (and would probably also contact Schiit for a replacement), but until then this seems like a solution with no disadvantages.
  
 Anyway, be sure to keep us informed, as my own Fulla 2 should arrive any day now. Here's hope the negative experiences shared in this thread are exceptions, not rules.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Generally it's proper procedure to set windows volume at 100% so there isn't any sort of loss of bit quality.  Also generally turning the volume pot up results in more distortion.  Whether or not that has an audible difference, I have no idea.  I've never passed 12 o'clock on the Fulla 2 anyways.  Plenty of volume power, especially for the more efficient headphones.  Magni 2 brings out and tightens the low end on my HD 6XX though, which is a nice improvement.


----------



## Selbi

sometechnoob said:


> Generally it's proper procedure to set windows volume at 100% so there isn't any sort of loss of bit quality.  Also generally turning the volume pot up results in more distortion.  Whether or not that has an audible difference, I have no idea.  I've never passed 12 o'clock on the Fulla 2 anyways.  Plenty of volume power, especially for the more efficient headphones.  Magni 2 brings out and tightens the low end on my HD 6XX though, which is a nice improvement.


 

 Why does anything but 100% volume mess with quality? Shouldn't it just get quieter?
  
 How's the imbalance/distortion with the Magni where you use the Fulla as line-out DAC?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

selbi said:


> Why does anything but 100% volume mess with quality? Shouldn't it just get quieter?
> 
> How's the imbalance/distortion with the Magni where you use the Fulla as line-out DAC?


 
 I read through this thread awhile ago.  They'll explain it better than I can.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/676570/basic-question-about-adjusting-volume-on-the-computer-when-using-a-dac


----------



## Jacobh

Can you cla





sometechnoob said:


> Generally it's proper procedure to set windows volume at 100% so there isn't any sort of loss of bit quality.  Also generally turning the volume pot up results in more distortion.  Whether or not that has an audible difference, I have no idea.  I've never passed 12 o'clock on the Fulla 2 anyways.  Plenty of volume power, especially for the more efficient headphones.  Magni 2 brings out and tightens the low end on my HD 6XX though, which is a nice improvement.




Can you clarify the comment on the pot adding distortion. I think for this amp the gain is fixed and the potentiometer is just limiting output. So I would think any distortion is there at any volume level and maybe you can just hear it at higher levels. Unless the variable resistance at the output is somehow impacting the amplification behavior.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jacobh said:


> Can you cla
> Can you clarify the comment on the pot adding distortion. I think for this amp the gain is fixed and the potentiometer is just limiting output. So I would think any distortion is there at any volume level and maybe you can just hear it at higher levels. Unless the variable resistance at the output is somehow impacting the amplification behavior.




The Fulla 2's amp isn't that amazing. Push past 12 o'clock and there's distortion. It's mentioned in a lot of reviews.


----------



## Jammin72

Haven't used any high sensitivity IEM's but I don't notice any significant channel imbalance or distortion issues on HD-580's, Momentum On-Ears (V1), or Fostex TH-X00's.  I may try it with test tones as music can be misleading for channel imbalance anyway.


----------



## Jacobh

sometechnoob said:


> The Fulla 2's amp isn't that amazing. Push past 12 o'clock and there's distortion. It's mentioned in a lot of reviews.




Ok. So it's not an issue with the pot, but rather the amp stage itself and listening at loud levels makes it apparent.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Well schiit's given me the green light for a replacement. Let's hope the next unit is a good one.


----------



## NemoReborn

So many replacement ....


----------



## JohnnyOps

nemoreborn said:


> So many replacement ....


 
 I bet it's not many in % terms.  People come here to vent (I do it too) so you don't get a representative sample.  A high absolute # of people complaining about a product could just mean that it's a successful product.  I & others have the Fulla 2, love it, don't worry about the finish details (which are super tiny) and move on to listening.  Others have more serious issues with distortion / static / etc, and they get replacements.  I've yet to hear of someone with what sounded to me like a legitimate claim who didnt get awesome customer service.  And so the world turns.
  
 Schiit is unabashed in it's "move fast & break things" approach, which frankly works great for all of us.  If you wanted them to test even more and have tighter tolerances for launch products, they wouldn't be bringing so many models to market.   If you want something that is rock solid in every last finish detail, with near-zero likelihood of replacement, then purchase a different (more expensive) brand.  Different strokes for different folks.  I'm not asking you to like their strategy or their tactics, but for me (and for a lot of this crazy industry) what they're doing is transformative.  To be clear, if I decide next year to upgrade and I buy the latest Schiit, and it comes with a defective pot and have to exchange it, I'll be pissed off (the same way I get annoyed when a bike turns in front of me when I'm driving or I get annoyed when a car doesn't slow down when I'm biking) but I hope that deep down I'll know that Schiit enabled me to get a product at a price that I wouldn't have come near from other gear.
  
 'nuff said.


----------



## UNOE

Can super low impedance iem be driven by variable line out? Or any cans for that matter. 

And why or why not?


----------



## Selbi

Variable line-out? You mean pre-amp?
  
 I *think* it should work, but unfortunately the specs page only shows one output impedance and power usage, which I assume is the front headphone output. Highly doubt it's the same for the line or pre-outs.
  
 But from experience with my old DAC/amp, I was able to use my IEMs just fine with its line-out at comfortable listening levels if Windows was set to 100%. I have no idea how sensitive we're talking and what your definition of comfortable is, but it should work.


----------



## bigro

jacobh said:


> Ok. So it's not an issue with the pot, but rather the amp stage itself and listening at loud levels makes it apparent.


 

 Considering the Power source (USB or USB+Another USB)  there will be limitations to how well cans can be driven as there probably is not much head room, I found easy to drive low impedance cans did extremely well and I could drive them to loud for comfort with out and significant issues. In fact in to many instances it was hard to distinguish between my Magni 2 U on certain tracks.


----------



## fabioyamauti

I'm using the Fulla 2 with a Little Dot Mk II tube amplifier and an iMac. Firstly, this setup was noisy when I turned up the volume knob on the little dot without playing music. After some research, I was suspecting that the cause was the power supply through the USB cable between the DAC and the computer. I put some adhesive tape inside the USB plug, over the 4th pin (+5V) to cover it completely isolating the power supply in the cable. Then, I connected the other USB cable from Fulla to a power USB outlet. BINGO! The noise was almost completely gone, like 90% better. The power through USB cable from the computer was terrible causing the noise!


----------



## bigro

fabioyamauti said:


> I'm using the Fulla 2 with a Little Dot Mk II tube amplifier and an iMac. Firstly, this setup was noisy when I turned up the volume knob on the little dot without playing music. After some research, I was suspecting that the cause was the power supply through the USB cable between the DAC and the computer. I put some adhesive tape inside the USB plug, over the 4th pin (+5V) to cover it completely isolating the power supply in the cable. Then, I connected the other USB cable from Fulla to a power USB outlet. BINGO! The noise was almost completely gone, like 90% better. The power through USB cable from the computer was terrible causing the noise!


 

 I may be wrong but I think when you plug the Secondary Power in the USB power is disconnected automatically. you may not even need the Tape.


----------



## watchnerd

unoe said:


> Can super low impedance iem be driven by variable line out? Or any cans for that matter.
> 
> And why or why not?


 
  
 Why do you want to do that?
  
 The pre-amp out has output impedances designed for a totally different scenario.
  
 The headphone jack, on the other hand, has a very low 0.5 Ω output impedance which makes it a good match to most headphones.


----------



## Jacobh

bigro said:


> Considering the Power source (USB or USB+Another USB)  there will be limitations to how well cans can be driven as there probably is not much head room, I found easy to drive low impedance cans did extremely well and I could drive them to loud for comfort with out and significant issues. In fact in to many instances it was hard to distinguish between my Magni 2 U on certain tracks.




A previous post seemed to imply the pot was causing the distortion. This did not make sense to me so I asked for a clarification. I understand there are limits to the amp stage in a USB powered device, but the limits are in the amp stage not related to the pot.


----------



## Selbi

My Schiit Fulla 2 finally arrived (it's twice as heavy and three times as large as my old Fiio E10K):
  

  
 Really love this thing so far, the sound is incredibly superior to the Fiio. Sounds more cripsy and bass is so tight it reminds me of the sound of hazelnuts cracking (in a positive way).


----------



## UNOE

watchnerd said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Can super low impedance iem be driven by variable line out? Or any cans for that matter.
> ...




The point isn't why I'm just wondering if it could be done and why it's never mentioned to do it. What would it sound like.


----------



## watchnerd

unoe said:


> The point isn't why I'm just wondering if it could be done and why it's never mentioned to do it. What would it sound like.


 
  
 See what I said about output impedance.
  
 Plus, there is the probable issue of power.  The line-out is designed to provide line out voltage, not power headphones.  It might be fine, or you might drive the output into clipping which would be bad for your earphones.
  
 Just because the jack fits in the hole doesn't mean it's a good idea.
  
 This isn't prison sex.


----------



## Smithington

watchnerd said:


> See what I said about output impedance.
> 
> Plus, there is the probable issue of power.  The line-out is designed to provide line out voltage, not power headphones.  It might be fine, or you might drive the output into clipping which would be bad for your earphones.
> 
> ...




Funniest thing I've read in a long time!

I know why this has been asked though. I and many others have tried this with the line out of a Chromecast audio and the results are great*. I'd offer caution though. Don't wear the phones when initially trying it. Don't use your best cans first. Don't have volume up at all initially.

*I used the line out of the Chromecast audio as my smartphone headphone out is far from great. This is not the case with the fulla 2. I'd not expect anything better than the purposely provided headphone socket.


----------



## maheeinfy

.


----------



## maheeinfy

There is a good amount of channel imbalance on the volume pot. With sensitive phones like ATH-M40X, i need to turn the vol up to balance left and right channels, but thats over my comfort level on the decibels

Does it get better with usage or should i send it back for repair?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

maheeinfy said:


> There is a good amount of channel imbalance on the volume pot. With sensitive phones like ATH-M40X, i need to turn the vol up to balance left and right channels, but thats over my comfort level on the decibels
> 
> Does it get better with usage or should i send it back for repair?


 
 How high do you have to turn up the pot before channel imbalance no longer becomes an issue?  I just sent mine back to schiit since I had to be between 8:30 and 9:00 before both channels were balanced.


----------



## UNOE

smithington said:


> watchnerd said:
> 
> 
> > See what I said about output impedance.
> ...




I'm actually not trying to get away with something crazy or sinful thing here. I really just want to understand why. I still don't understand really. My mojo sounds just as good as line out as headphone. I bought my friend a fiio x3 a year ago. He said the headphone out sounded better to the line in on his car stereo than the x3 line out did. Only thing I could think of was because car stereo line in was rated at 1v, but x3 was higher.
I thought of asking that question right before I went to bed then asked when I woke up. I was thinking why can't you buy a stand alone dac and out put the line out to volume pot like a MODI to a SYS. Then I realized Fulla 2 has just that so I asked in this thread.
Is the line out to loud or to quite. Would it ever so happen to pair with one headphone wonderfully but lack power for other or will it over heat something in the line out circuitry. Or would it simple sound terrible 100% of the time. And why?


----------



## rkw

unoe said:


> The point isn't why I'm just wondering if it could be done and why it's never mentioned to do it.


 
  
 It's been discussed here before: http://www.head-fi.org/t/149577/headphone-into-preamp-out
 Actually that had popped up as the first result in Google search: https://www.google.com/search?q=connect+headphone+to+preamp+output


----------



## Selbi

I've hooked the device up to my desktop PC. Front USB ports don't seem to have enough power to drive them with the data port alone, but the ones on the back do (USB 3.1). My question, would I get any benefits from using a second USB cable to outsource the power anyway?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Noone can really answer that for you.  You need to test and listen for yourself.  Too many hardware configurations out there so schiit added a second power microUSB port.


----------



## amimemeami

selbi said:


> I've hooked the device up to my desktop PC. Front USB ports don't seem to have enough power to drive them with the data port alone, but the ones on the back do (USB 3.1). My question, would I get any benefits from using a second USB cable to outsource the power anyway?


 
 Some computers out put very noisy power on their USB ports, and some do not supply enough power. In which case you could use an external power supply (Phone Charger or battery pack.)
  
 Try it with what you have around the house see if you hear a difference that you like. I am guessing that you will not hear any difference at all, but you will never know until you try.


----------



## maheeinfy

sometechnoob said:


> How high do you have to turn up the pot before channel imbalance no longer becomes an issue?  I just sent mine back to schiit since I had to be between 8:30 and 9:00 before both channels were balanced.


 

 ​Mine is about the same. I guess I will have to get it replaced/repaired


----------



## lixoke

Anyone know how to get the Windows EQ to work or show up with the Fulla 2? I was surprised how well the bass bost works, but I typically have EQ settings for other audio devices.


----------



## Selbi

I think you can't. If the audio device doesn't have Windows-native support for the equalizer, it's likely not possible to get it in there. However, you can use pretty much any other EQ you want. Personally, I use Equalizer APO.


----------



## overhaze

How does the Schiit Fulla 2 measure up to the Audioengine D1?


----------



## EthanB

I don't have experience with either, but I think the audioengine D1 will be better, but it is also $70 more expensive.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

ethanb said:


> I don't have experience with either, but I think the audioengine D1 will be better, but it is also $70 more expensive.


 

 So... you get $70 better @overhaze.


----------



## Alamei

sometechnoob said:


> How high do you have to turn up the pot before channel imbalance no longer becomes an issue?  I just sent mine back to schiit since I had to be between 8:30 and 9:00 before both channels were balanced.


 
  


maheeinfy said:


> ​Mine is about the same. I guess I will have to get it replaced/repaired


 
  
 I just got my Fulla 2 in, and I'm running into the same problem as you two. With my other amplifiers, I've always left the digital levels at 100% and controlled the volume purely in the analog stage. On my Fulla 2, the left channel is noticeably louder than the right anywhere below 9 o'clock, so I'm currently pushing the digital volume all the way down to around 10% to maintain comfortable output levels on my moderately sensitive headphones (HD 558s) while staying in the pot's balanced range. Granted, I generally listen at relatively low volumes, so the built-in gain is also working against me, but I've never run into this problem before.
  
 If you get a chance after your receive the replacements, please report back to let us know whether the channel imbalance is noticeably different. It would be good to know whether it's worth swapping the unit out to try to get one with better channel balance at low levels, or whether the Fulla 2 is just better suited to pairing with less sensitive headphones or listeners that prefer louder volumes.


----------



## Woodrow Stool

_*"How does the Schiit Fulla 2 measure up to the Audioengine D1?"*_
  
 I have both.  The Audioengine D1 is much nicer looking on your desktop and the external build quality seems better - the Fulla 2 has some pretty awful looking screw heads exposed and the whole case looks like something out of your uncle's ham radio toolbox.  The Fulla 2 is obviously a newer design (I think the D1 came out in 2012) with updated components.  They both sound great driving powered monitors (Audioengine A5+ in my case) and IEMs (Sennheiser IE 800s here).  I have not tried to drive full size cans with either of them - I have a different amp (Woo Audio Fireflies) for that.  The winner IMHO is the Fulla 2 simply due to the large top mounted volume knob - very convenient, much better that the small side mounted control on the D1.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

alamei said:


> I just got my Fulla 2 in, and I'm running into the same problem as you two. With my other amplifiers, I've always left the digital levels at 100% and controlled the volume purely in the analog stage. On my Fulla 2, the left channel is noticeably louder than the right anywhere below 9 o'clock, so I'm currently pushing the digital volume all the way down to around 10% to maintain comfortable output levels on my moderately sensitive headphones (HD 558s) while staying in the pot's balanced range. Granted, I generally listen at relatively low volumes, so the built-in gain is also working against me, but I've never run into this problem before.
> 
> If you get a chance after your receive the replacements, please report back to let us know whether the channel imbalance is noticeably different. It would be good to know whether it's worth swapping the unit out to try to get one with better channel balance at low levels, or whether the Fulla 2 is just better suited to pairing with less sensitive headphones or listeners that prefer louder volumes.


 
 Just got my new unit in.  It's better than my first unit, but it isn't perfect.
  
 There's channel imbalance until 7:30, usually with more audio in the left channel.  7:30-7:45 is great.  Then 7:45-8:15 has a very slight left channel imbalance.  Then it's seems fine from then onward.  Tested with my AKG K553 and KZ ZS3.
  
 I plugged in my SHP9500s and they sound just fine at 8:00 though.  Imaging probably isn't as good as the K553 on the SHP9500.  Probably has something to do with the fact that they're open headphones as well.
  
 HD 6XX doesn't seem to have any problems since they are a bit power hungrier than the previous cans/iems listed.  I'm a little bit under 9'oclock for these cans.
  
 Not bad enough to send back like my last unit, but thought I should mention it.  I guess if I want to use efficient IEMs like my ED9 or ZS3 I'll still have to turn down system volume a bit.


----------



## stalepie

Any way to get rid of the static sound when turning the knob?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

No static sound on mine with my HD 6XX.
  
 Only a faint/light static when turning the volume knob on the more efficient K553.  Nowhere enough to bother me, especially in the range I listen at.  Can't hear it at all when music is playing.


----------



## antdroid

Just got my Fulla 2 today and I cant report any issues with it. No static noise, and no channel imbalance either, even at low volumes.
  
 I was using 100% from computer to the unit but i reduced to 50% to have better control with the knob. At 100%, it was loud on my headphones even at 7 o clock.
  
 It powers my Fostex T50RP Mk3s well as well as my Audeze Sines with a set of in-line mic cables that had issues with my internal laptop amp (which is an ESS Sabre 9003 amp/ESS 9018K2M DAC combo) quite well.
  
 Pretty happy with this purchase. I also have it line out to my fostex monitors.


----------



## r2muchstuff

overhaze said:


> How does the Schiit Fulla 2 measure up to the Audioengine D1?


 

 The AudioEngine D1 had a headphone output impedance of 10 ohms until about a year ago when they lowered the impedance to 2 ohms.
 The D1 includes USB and optical inputs (no line in so no amp only use).
 RCA out is a pre out (volume controlled) at full volume it is 2V RMS (equal to standard line out).
 DAC is AK 4396.
 Requires a power connection for use with optical input.  Phones/tablets via USB may not work, even with the external power.
 Has a bright white light on the front.
  
 Fulla 2 has a headphone output impedance of .5 ohms.
 The F2 includes USB input and line in (may use F2 as amp only).
 Pre out (volume controlled) and line out are separate.
 DAC is AK 4490.
 Provides external power option to allow phone/tablet use.
 No light.
  
 r2


----------



## Selbi

@SomeTechNoob I think you were the one who also got a Magni. Is the channel imbalance gone when you use it with the Fulla's DAC (pre-out and line-out)?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

selbi said:


> @SomeTechNoob
> I think you were the one who also got a Magni. Is the channel imbalance gone when you use it with the Fulla's DAC (pre-out and line-out)?



Yeah no issues with channel imbalance once you hook up the Magni to the line out. Haven't tried variable out with the Magni since I have it hooked up to speakers.


----------



## FrivolsListener

sometechnoob said:


> Yeah no issues with channel imbalance once you hook up the Magni to the line out. Haven't tried variable out with the Magni since I have it hooked up to speakers.


 
  
 Huh.  They're supposed to be the same pot with just different mounting styles.


----------



## FrivolsListener

woodrow stool said:


> _*"How does the Schiit Fulla 2 measure up to the Audioengine D1?"*_
> 
> I have both.  The Audioengine D1 is much nicer looking on your desktop and the external build quality seems better - the Fulla 2 has some pretty awful looking screw heads exposed and *the whole case looks like something out of your uncle's ham radio toolbox*.  The Fulla 2 is obviously a newer design (I think the D1 came out in 2012) with updated components.  They both sound great driving powered monitors (Audioengine A5+ in my case) and IEMs (Sennheiser IE 800s here).  I have not tried to drive full size cans with either of them - I have a different amp (Woo Audio Fireflies) for that.  The winner IMHO is the Fulla 2 simply due to the large top mounted volume knob - very convenient, much better that the small side mounted control on the D1.


 
  
 The Schiit minimalist style isn't for everyone.
  
 I think you have to go to Modi Multibit before you see aluminum cases, but even my Gungnir has screw heads on the cover.


----------



## overhaze

woodrow stool said:


> _*"How does the Schiit Fulla 2 measure up to the Audioengine D1?"*_
> 
> I have both.  The Audioengine D1 is much nicer looking on your desktop and the external build quality seems better - the Fulla 2 has some pretty awful looking screw heads exposed and the whole case looks like something out of your uncle's ham radio toolbox.  The Fulla 2 is obviously a newer design (I think the D1 came out in 2012) with updated components.  They both sound great driving powered monitors (Audioengine A5+ in my case) and IEMs (Sennheiser IE 800s here).  I have not tried to drive full size cans with either of them - I have a different amp (Woo Audio Fireflies) for that.  The winner IMHO is the Fulla 2 simply due to the large top mounted volume knob - very convenient, much better that the small side mounted control on the D1.


 
 Could you give them a go with headphones and see which sounds best to your ears?


----------



## amimemeami

I am considering the Schitt Fulla 2 for my first personal audio DAC/amp. However, I am a little concerened about the balance issue. How long is the turnaround time if you get a bad unit? Even with the balance issue would you still recomend the Schitt Fulla 2 as one of the best in the price range?


----------



## Selbi

amimemeami said:


> I am considering the Schitt Fulla 2 for my first personal audio DAC/amp. However, I am a little concerened about the balance issue. How long is the turnaround time if you get a bad unit? Even with the balance issue would you still recomend the Schitt Fulla 2 as one of the best in the price range?


 
  
 It is more than likely that you get a good unit. The unfortunate truth about almost any product in the world is that you get to see the positive remarks much less frequently than the negative ones. This gives an unfair disproportion of how good or a bad a product is overall.
  
 Schiit offers 15 days of money-back warranty, and I think they're well aware of the production problems of the imbalanced ones, so you shouldn't have a problem at all with a replacement should you need one.
  
 Sound quality is otherwise pretty exception for the price range.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

amimemeami said:


> I am considering the Schitt Fulla 2 for my first personal audio DAC/amp. However, I am a little concerened about the balance issue. How long is the turnaround time if you get a bad unit? Even with the balance issue would you still recomend the Schitt Fulla 2 as one of the best in the price range?




The replacement process is quite smooth. They send you a prepaid FedEx ground label which you use to ship back the Fulla 2. Once that tracking shows up, Schiit immediately dispatches a new one via USPS priority.

I am still a little bit hesitant to recommend the Fulla 2, having received two less than optimal units. But it seems most of the people here have no issues with channel imbalance.



frivolslistener said:


> Huh.  They're supposed to be the same pot with just different mounting styles.




Maybe it has to do with the gain setting.


----------



## amimemeami

So, if I do end up getting the fulla 2, which is still what I am leaning toward. My upgrade path would be modimultibit with fulla 2 as amp, and then Magni Uber or Vali 2 for amp. Then I could just leave fulla 2 at work, or use it with laptop. Thoughts?


----------



## Woodrow Stool

It is a little big to haul around with a laptop unless you are using a pretty good sized laptop bag and don't mind carrying/using something that size.  I have the Audioengine D3 for mobile laptop tunes and it works great and it small enough it lives in my laptop bag all the time.


----------



## amimemeami

I did not think it was that big...
*http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2*


> 3.5 x 2.5 x 1.375”


 
 Ok, so a little bigger than I was thinking, but still smaller than the full size cordless mouse that I use. Not ideal, but it will work. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## whaiyun

It's the perfect size for my office desk with a laptop. YMMV


----------



## HipHopScribe

amimemeami said:


> So, if I do end up getting the fulla 2, which is still what I am leaning toward. My upgrade path would be modimultibit with fulla 2 as amp, and then Magni Uber or Vali 2 for amp. Then I could just leave fulla 2 at work, or use it with laptop. Thoughts?


 
  
 I think the Fulla 2 is better as a DAC than as an amp, it wouldn't really do the Modi Multibit justice, so I think you'd do better to make an amp the first upgrade after the Fulla 2, then get the modi last.


----------



## whaiyun

Think they can make a Fulla 2 Multibit?


----------



## HipHopScribe

whaiyun said:


> Think they can make a Fulla 2 Multibit?


 
  
 It would have to get a lot bigger


----------



## watchnerd

whaiyun said:


> Think they can make a Fulla 2 Multibit?


 
  
 No.  You need not only a DAC chip, but also a DSP chip and, if they use SHARC again, those mofos are big.
  
 Plus, market segmentation.  The entry level product can't have all the bells and whistles.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

hiphopscribe said:


> I think the Fulla 2 is better as a DAC than as an amp, it wouldn't really do the Modi Multibit justice, so I think you'd do better to make an amp the first upgrade after the Fulla 2, then get the modi last.


 
 ^^this.  You would probably see a much bigger benefit from upgrading your amp, since I think that's the Fulla 2's weak point.


----------



## Marlowe

amimemeami said:


> So, if I do end up getting the fulla 2, which is still what I am leaning toward. My upgrade path would be modimultibit with fulla 2 as amp, and then Magni Uber or Vali 2 for amp. Then I could just leave fulla 2 at work, or use it with laptop. Thoughts?


 
 This is pretty close to my thoughts. I'm pretty happy with the Fulla 2, but it's whetted my appetite for this hobby.  I have a new pair of headphones that should be delivered in a day or two (I got a good deal on Hifiman 400i) and am probably going to upgrade soon to Modi 2 Multibit (I wanted at least the Uber for the optical input from my TV and figured I might as well spurge a bit) and Magni 2 standard or regular (honestly, the regular should be plenty for my current X2s and the 400is). I'm probably going to get them at the same time, but if I can only swing one first, I thought to go with the Magni and use the Fulla as a DAC.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Honestly my main complaint about this unit is just how wobbly it can be sometimes lol.  And maybe a gain switch since channel imbalance with efficient IEMs and headphones can be a little touchy unless you lower system volume.
  

 It ain't perfect, but it's pretty good.


----------



## imackler

Are there any cheap daps that the Fulla 2 can use as basically a media storage device and which the Fulla 2 can bypass the internal dac of the dap? I'm thinking of a Fiio X3ii... but would be interested if there were others.


----------



## K 240 DF

If someone is interested to listen in two Headphones at the same time, for e.g. AKG K702 and AKG K712 Pro, there is much enough power.
 I built a Connector with Nordost Cable (Frey) and it sounds really well, so no problem there...
  
 clap clap


----------



## Selbi

Uhh, what happened with that volume knob? Is wood better or something?


----------



## Alamei

k 240 df said:


> If someone is interested to listen in two Headphones at the same time, for e.g. AKG K702 and AKG K712 Pro, there is much enough power.
> I built a Connector with Nordost Cable (Frey) and it sounds really well, so no problem there...
> 
> clap clap


 
  
 Honestly, unless you're trying to drive HE6s, I think most users are more likely to run into the issue of the Fulla 2 being _too_ powerful (requiring them to lower volume elsewhere in their source chain or utilize the bottom end of the volume pot with channel imbalance) than they are to run into it not having enough power. It has way more power than is necessary to blow your ears out with even a moderately efficient headphone.
  


selbi said:


> Uhh, what happened with that volume knob? Is wood better or something?


 
  
 It looks like he just wanted an easy tactile way to tell what the volume level was without looking. (I'm assuming the "pointer" on the wood knob is aligned with the volume notch on the aluminum knob.)


----------



## K 240 DF

I can not stand alluminium and wood really feels very good, it is really fun to handle this wooden pot. It is now also much more precise, since it is very easy and the exact position is good readable 
  
 The original poti was totally jammed, and I feel better when PCBs and screws and potentiometers are not so tightly fixed. I imagine, that affects among other things also on the sound.
  
 This poti in the picture is one of five that I have made. The screw is not yet the right one (a little too long) to fix the pot, but it is enough to fix it.
 If desired, further poti versions follow the next days..


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

k 240 df said:


> I can not stand alluminium and wood really feels very good, it is really fun to handle this wooden pot. It is now also much more precise, since it is very easy and the exact position is good readable
> 
> The original poti was totally jammed, and I feel better when PCBs and screws and potentiometers are not so tightly fixed. I imagine, that affects among other things also on the sound.
> 
> ...




Kinda cheesy. Could of left the OEM knob on and put a drop of nail polish or enamel?


----------



## IceOrror

Just got the Fulla2 for the office. Great little amp, but there's definetly some quality control issues. My volume knob is badly off center(and titled).


----------



## K 240 DF

Fulla 2.*1*
  
 Here comes an update to Fulla 2 because I often need the audio out to feed my amp. Unfortunately, the original Fulla 2 at this point has little space for the cables - this is now simply solved, with file and some patience


----------



## Selbi

I wish this was default. I can't believe the money wasn't enough to cut that small piece away from factory already.


----------



## ld100

selbi said:


> I wish this was default. I can't believe the money wasn't enough to cut that small piece away from factory already.


 
  
  
 I got banned from buying Schiit products for complaining about this in this thread. Be careful guys.


----------



## Sencha

I'd like to see a Fulla 2 Uber!


----------



## watchnerd

ld100 said:


> I got banned from buying Schiit products for complaining about this in this thread. Be careful guys.


 
  
 That situation was a lot more than just a single complaint.
  
 No need for scare tactics.


----------



## Selbi

watchnerd said:


> That situation was a lot more than just a single complaint.
> 
> No need for scare tactics.




What happened?


----------



## watchnerd

selbi said:


> What happened?


 
  
 I don't want to provide a summary.
  
 I also don't know if it's actually true that the poster has been banned as a customer, although IMO it would be understandable.
  
 If you really want to delve into it, I'm sure you can look up the poster's past posts, unless they've been deleted.


----------



## ld100

selbi said:


> What happened?


 
  
 I openly complained in this thread about various issues including wires not going in, volume pot off center, sound and build quality. 
  
 My unit also had to be unplugged and plugged back in quite often after removing headphones. Did not realise that it crashed on disconnecting headphones, but now it seems to be a common issue with Fulla 2. So mine was doing that regularly...
  
 I returned it and then had to ask for issuing credit back to me. They charged me for shipping and 15% restocking fees.
  
 Schiit did return the money at the end including shipping both ways, but told me not to buy their products in a future...
  
 The way I was treated is not the way the company that stands by its product and is proud of their product should be treating customers. In my opinion. Basically I was told the unit was functioning as designed and they did not even offer a working unit as a replacement.


----------



## trellus

Shanling M1, $150 on Amazon, is a diminutive DAP that can act as a transport as you described.

Some people use the M1 with a Mojo via USB, bypassing the M1 DAC.

Pretty sure that would work with Fulla 2 as well, though have neither to test and confirm. 




imackler said:


> Are there any cheap daps that the Fulla 2 can use as basically a media storage device and which the Fulla 2 can bypass the internal dac of the dap? I'm thinking of a Fiio X3ii... but would be interested if there were others.


----------



## ld100

watchnerd said:


> I don't want to provide a summary.
> 
> I also don't know if it's actually true that the poster has been banned as a customer, although IMO it would be understandable.
> 
> If you really want to delve into it, I'm sure you can look up the poster's past posts, unless they've been deleted.


 
  
 Anyone can go back in this thread and read. If you think that a customer does not have a right to complain about issues openly we have a very different understanding about things.
  
 When I pay for a product I expect it to be fully functioning and in a perfect condition. No screwdriver marks and no off center volume pots and etc. If I have standard audio cables that I purchased in Best Buy and used for years on variety of devices I expect them to go in. If they don't this is a flaw in design. Some will take matters in they hands and fix it as in a pic few posts back. Some will replace volume pots... I am not that handy. 
  
 I keep getting notifications from this thread and it seems that issues that I had are common. Some choose to live with them and love Fulla 2. Some don't. I am sure most people who bought Fulla 2 are happy and simply don't post here. But at the same time this thread has the highest number of issues brought up I ever seen related to an audio device.
  
 Personally, I really wanted to love Fulla 2, but I did not. Thinking about it now I can tell you that probably any audio device that has a volume pot that much off center I ever get will be going back. For a $100 bucks or for a $3000... And if there are multiple issues like I had any device will be going back from me.


----------



## fexofen

will these drive DT880 600 ohm?


----------



## whaiyun

fexofen said:


> will these drive DT880 600 ohm?


 
 Probably not. At least not to the level you'd want them at. They drive my HD-6XX somewhat (300 ohm) but not what I'd call well.


----------



## Alamei

fexofen said:


> will these drive DT880 600 ohm?


 
  
 I would say the answer to your question depends on your preferred listening levels (as is almost always the case when asking about amplifiers). While the DT880-600s are certainly high impedance, they're also relatively high sensitivity (96dB/mW). That means that, if you want a peak volume level of, say, 100 dB (which is quite loud, to the point where consistent exposure will cause hearing damage), you only need 2.5mW of power. While Schiit doesn't publish a 600 ohm power spec on the Fulla 2, I doubt it's less than 3mW @ 600O, given that it has 40mW @ 300O. You could probably email them and ask them, if you're curious.
  
 That said, if you like to listen at really loud levels, the Fulla 2 definitely won't work for you, because power requirements for volume increase exponentially. You'd need around 8mW for 105dB, and 25mW for 110dB, neither of which I would count on the Fulla 2 would provide. On the other hand, if you prefer to keep things quieter, with peaks around 90dB, you'd only need ~0.25mW, and you'd almost surely have tons of headroom.
  


whaiyun said:


> Probably not. At least not to the level you'd want them at. They drive my HD-6XX somewhat (300 ohm) but not what I'd call well.


 
  
 Unlike whaiyun, I found that the Fulla 2 drove my HD 650s significantly beyond the volume level I would consider comfortable for consistent listening, to the point that I found myself lowering digital volume just to give myself more range on the volume control. The HD 6xx series headphones have sensitivity around 97dB/mW. If you push the Fulla 2's rated 40mW into that, it's going to produce around 113dB. If you're someone that likes going to rock concerts where they amp everything to an insane level (often around 120dB near the front), then you might enjoy that, but I would consider it a form of torture.
  
 Ultimately, it comes down to your personal listening preferences. If you know you like cranking the volume, I would look for a solution with non-USB power. If you listen at moderate or quiet levels, you're not likely to run out of power with _any _desktop amplifier.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

While the Fulla 2 can get my HD 6XXs really loud - like ear blasting loud, I still find my Magni 2 a good upgrade/pairing over the Fulla 2.  Tighter and fuller bass especially.  Of course, sound out of the Fulla 2 is completely respectable and is still quite good.


----------



## whaiyun

alamei said:


> I would say the answer to your question depends on your preferred listening levels (as is almost always the case when asking about amplifiers). While the DT880-600s are certainly high impedance, they're also relatively high sensitivity (96dB/mW). That means that, if you want a peak volume level of, say, 100 dB (which is quite loud, to the point where consistent exposure will cause hearing damage), you only need 2.5mW of power. While Schiit doesn't publish a 600 ohm power spec on the Fulla 2, I doubt it's less than 3mW @ 600O, given that it has 40mW @ 300O. You could probably email them and ask them, if you're curious.
> 
> That said, if you like to listen at really loud levels, the Fulla 2 definitely won't work for you, because power requirements for volume increase exponentially. You'd need around 8mW for 105dB, and 25mW for 110dB, neither of which I would count on the Fulla 2 would provide. On the other hand, if you prefer to keep things quieter, with peaks around 90dB, you'd only need ~0.25mW, and you'd almost surely have tons of headroom.
> 
> ...




It's loud but not sounding well. Distortion probably.


----------



## Baldr

Once upon a time, just after the fall of Rome, there were invented these things called potentiometers, or “pots” for short. For clarification, not the cooking or smoking kind. A very common use for them was audio volume control. They were prevalent everywhere in the world of audio and video until twenty or thirty years ago, when they began to be replaced by digital devices. Pots were typically devices which adjusted according to their turning distance. They are inherently analog and allow for an infinite number of “steps” which are common to todays stepped digital controls which lack the ability to adjust perfectly to the desired volume level.
  
This is of course, the big knob on the Fulla2. The advantage is the “feel” of the control and the ability to adjust to a precise (not stepped) level. Another advantage is that because they are passive devices, they add no noise or distortion (read bad sounding artifacts) to the sound. Jason and myself adjudge those to be not just advantages, but a HUGE ones. There are two chief disadvantages to pots: The first is that they are expensive in the context of cheap-ass digital volume control chips. The second is that they are tapered in their resistance to match the human ear – what that means in the real world is that as the volume gets down to the lowest levels, the element in the pot gets thinner and thinner which makes it harder and harder to maintain equal resistance. This results in a channel to channel balance which worsens over the lowest 15% or so of the range of the pot as it approaches zero.
  
Since the typical volume levels we use are much higher than that, we are not bothered in the least by the taper problem, given their sonic advantages; after all, we listen at much higher levels. If a channel imbalance at levels far lower than you listen bothers you, then you need to look elsewhere. Please be aware that we chose the pot for the sound and precision, advantages which will not be found in digital chip volume controls.
  
 Now please understand it is possible to design precise digitally controlled volume pots, such as the ones in our much more expensive Saga and Freya - they are just off the table for a Fulla2 sized and priced unit.


----------



## trellus

I am a fan of pots -- have the original Fulla, think it's superb given the price -- they just feel "right" for adjusting volume, and channel imbalance at very low volumes doesn't really bother me.


----------



## audiofrog

> Just order one, it looks perfect to take when I travel as an all-in-one solution and at home I'll just use it as a DAC (replacing my Aune T1)


 
  

 I have an Aune T1 and just tried out the Fulla 2 at Cam Jam and loved the Fulla 2. Can you let me know your impressions comparing the two? 
  
 I wish I had brought my Aune T1 to CamJam for comparison. Love the Aune T1 WHEN it is working properly- great tube sound and tube rolling really does make a difference. But with the Aune T1, I have periodic deafening noise that occasionally occurs. I had my unit replaced by the company; however, the noise continues to occur. Will check in the Aune T1 forum if anyone has any ideas why this occurs.


----------



## Alamei

baldr said:


> ...
> 
> This is of course, the big knob on the Fulla2. The advantage is the “feel” of the control and the ability to adjust to a precise (not stepped) level. Another advantage is that because they are passive devices, they add no noise or distortion (read bad sounding artifacts) to the sound. Jason and myself adjudge those to be not just advantages, but a HUGE ones. There are two chief disadvantages to pots: The first is that they are expensive in the context of cheap-ass digital volume control chips. The second is that they are tapered in their resistance to match the human ear – what that means in the real world is that as the volume gets down to the lowest levels, the element in the pot gets thinner and thinner which makes it harder and harder to maintain equal resistance. This results in a channel to channel balance which worsens over the lowest 15% or so of the range of the pot as it approaches zero.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with you heartily about the fundamental benefits of potentiometers (I still prefer a finely stepped attenuator any day of the week, but those are obviously out of the question in this price range). In fact, the analog pot is _the_ reason I picked up a Fulla 2. It's the first cheap DAC/Amp all-in-one I've seen with a nice, large volume control. With that said, when you say "Since the typical volume levels we use are much higher than [the bottom 15% of the pot]," I think you're underestimating the low end of volume levels that people enjoy listening at, especially on an amp with fixed gain.

 I just received my replacement Fulla 2 (kudos to Schiit for a smooth exchange process), and the channel imbalance is a bit better than my first (stops around 8:30 instead of around 9:00), but it still requires significant attenuation in the digital stage to reach what I consider listenable levels in the balanced range of the pot. Maybe I'm the only that likes listening to my music and movies at a conversational level (60-65dB) through headphones?
  
 Driving my HD 558s (50 Ohm, 112dB/V), if I leave the digital volume at 100% and set the Fulla 2's volume pot to 9 o'clock (giving a little bit of space to move down while staying in the balanced range), I measured ~87 dB out from a 1KHz test tone. To get back to my preferred conversational listening levels, I have to pull the digital volume down to ~20%. Driving my HD 650s (300 Ohm, 103 dB/V), 100% @ 9 o'clock produces ~81 dB, which requires a digital volume of ~30% to get back to conversational levels.

 After some experimentation, I don't feel like there's any noticeable signal degradation with the lower digital volume (since Windows upscales all audio to 32-bit before attenuating in recent operating systems, I suppose the quantization errors will be similar regardless of volume level), so I'll probably still hold on to the Fulla 2 for the sheer convenience factor it brings. However, I wouldn't recommend it to those who are intent on keeping their signal path "clean" (i.e., 100% volume all through the digital stage).
  
 For reference, my other "cheap" amp (a Massdrop O2) has a little channel imbalance on the low end as well, but it cuts off after around 7.5% of the pot (7:45) instead of the 15-20% (8:30-9:00) on the Fulla 2. Given that the two are the same price and the latter includes a full DAC, my guess is Schiit just had to use a slightly cheaper volume pot to keep costs down.


----------



## Sencha

I thought the fuller 2 was a decent little device. But I would have happily paid more for better build quality.


----------



## ld100

sencha said:


> I thought the fuller 2 was a decent little device. But I would have happily paid more for better build quality.


 
  
 I agree a 100%.


----------



## Sencha

Don't get me wrong I still love this little thing!


----------



## cishida

Been listening to the fulla 2 off and on for a couple of weeks and I am very impressed. The fulla 2 does not match my bimby/jotunheim setup, but the sound is close enough to be somewhat disturbing.
  
 To my ears it sounds significantly better than the dragonfly black (1.5) playing music from my iPhone (HiFiMAN RE-400). The fulla 2 produces a musical, airy, full sound. The dragonfly sounds thin in comparison. Just about everything I've played through it has put a smile on my face.
  
 I don't notice a channel imbalance with the RE-400. It sounds just as good with my macbook pro both with headphones and connected to a pair of audioengine A2's.
  
 No, my unit is not perfect physically, but I really don't notice the flaws unless I look very close. If you require physical perfection then you need to look elsewhere but my guess is you'll end up spending a lot more than $99. In my experience, the larger form factor schiit products (asgard/bifrost/gungnir) are more physically "perfect" - but of course they cost a lot more.


----------



## Sencha

Just got a second one today as was going to use on a different computer. Volume knob is basically leaning so much it touches side of the hole. Screw heads are damaged as well. Having not owned any of the schiit higher end stuff this sort of QC puts me off personally.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

sencha said:


> Just got a second one today as was going to use on a different computer. Volume knob is basically leaning so much it touches side of the hole. Screw heads are damaged as well. Having not owned any of the schiit higher end stuff this sort of QC puts me off personally.


 

 Photos? They shouldn't be that far off. Was the box damaged in transit?


----------



## cishida

sencha said:


> Just got a second one today as was going to use on a different computer. Volume knob is basically leaning so much it touches side of the hole. Screw heads are damaged as well. Having not owned any of the schiit higher end stuff this sort of QC puts me off personally.


 
 I think the volume knob touching the side of the hole should be grounds for replacement. I would email schiit.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

cishida said:


> I think the volume knob touching the side of the hole should be grounds for replacement. I would email schiit.


 

 Yes, they don't go out like that.


----------



## Sencha

Thanks Jason! I didn't take pics as sent back immediately. Box was fully intact! Customer service was excellent! Will grab another. Sorry for sounding butt hurt. Was disappointed earlier!


----------



## Shardak

I received my Fulla 2 today.  It sounds great with my Philips X2's.
  
 I got the X2's recently, and found that they sound excellent on my phone.  However on my PC, they sounded flat and lifeless.  Both with my onboard sound and also on a cheap $7 USB sound card.  
  
 I decided to try the Fulla 2 to see if I could get the X2's sounding as good with my PC as they do with my phone.  It does that.  No more flat, lifeless sound. 
  
 Build quality is good.  Screws look like they should, flush, not chewed up.  Volume knob may be a tiny bit tilted, but I would not have noticed it if not for this thread which made me look for it.
  
 My only issue with it, the USB ports are very tight.  It didnt pull the guts out of a usb cable when removing it (yet), but I think it will eat cables.
  
 Tilted or not, I am enjoying having a smooth, top-mounted, volume knob way more than I feel like I should.  I just want to turn it all day.


----------



## Sencha

Its great on top isn't it. Surprised more desktop solutions dont use it. So natural!


----------



## FrivolsListener

sencha said:


> Thanks Jason! I didn't take pics as sent back immediately. Box was fully intact! Customer service was excellent! Will grab another. Sorry for sounding butt hurt. Was disappointed earlier!


 
  
 This is the proper way to handle your beef about a product.  Getting butthurt about it feels good in the short run, but makes you no friends or advocates.
  
 (Although it did work exactly once for me, when a certain large software company did something boneheaded with a new release of their operating system, and they knew it was, in fact, boneheaded.)


----------



## Rudiger

Received the Fulla 2 (I ordered it even though I already had the Fulla 1).
 The sound is really excellent. The construction is ok. I use it at work with a simple 32 ohm Sennheiser MX475 (ideal for me in this environment).
 The channel imbalence when the volume is low is embarrassing but I accept it.
 The big problem for me is that with the volume even only at 7'00 the sound is already way too loud! The paradox is there: there is a magnificent volume control button that I finally do not touch. _The goal is to set the Fulla 2 to the lowest possible level without having the chanel imbalence_. Not very funny.
 Then... I am forced to drastically decrease the volume digitally on the PC, which is far from ideal.
 What is really missing for me with this device is a *gain switch*.
 I keep it because I find the sound very good, but with a lot, a lot of frustration ...


----------



## Limblifter

I just received my Fulla 2 on Tuesday.  Ordered on Feb 1 and received on Feb 7 all the way to Ontario Canada.  Fulla 2 is in pristine condition.  Volume pot is perfectly centred. I love this thing so much I was compelled to register here at Head-Fi and make my first post.
  
 I don't have much to compare it to, other than onboard audio on a laptop, smartphone and an ancient M-audio Transit USB DAC.
  
 Yes I'm a noob to headphone audiophilia, and my wallet is already starting to groan.
  
 Everything I've played through it sounds amazing.  Things I've never heard before in music that I've listened to for years are all coming out.  24/96 files really shine but even 16/44 files sound amazing.
  
 One of the most surprising and oddest things, in a good way, is the timing of the music.  I've never really noticed it before but with the Fulla 2 it seems as though the cadence and timing of the music is very even.  I don't know how to articulate it exactly.  Things just sound very even and balanced.  This may be the dreaded jitter, or the lack there of that I am actually hearing for the first time.  
  
 For $99US (or about $1 million Canadian) you can't go wrong.  It sounds amazing to me.
  
 Good job Schiit Audio, I can't wait to send you all my money!


----------



## Alamei

rudiger said:


> Received the Fulla 2 (I ordered it even though I already had the Fulla 1).
> The sound is really excellent. The construction is ok. I use it at work with a simple 32 ohm Sennheiser MX475 (ideal for me in this environment).
> The channel imbalence when the volume is low is embarrassing but I accept it.
> The big problem for me is that with the volume even only at 7'00 the sound is already way too loud! The paradox is there: there is a magnificent volume control button that I finally do not touch. _The goal is to set the Fulla 2 to the lowest possible level without having the chanel imbalence_. Not very funny.
> ...


 

 I ran into roughly the same problem as you (see my posts earlier in the thread), but I think we're in the minority that both (a) listens at low/conversational volumes and (b) uses high efficiency headphones with amplifiers. Honestly, since the gain on the Fulla 2 is only 4.6dB, I'm not sure how much of a difference a gain switch would make (assuming you're just thinking of having unity gain as one of the options).
  
 That said, your headphones (MX475) really aren't designed to be used out of a high powered source. As an example, the MX475s are so sensitive (103db/mW) that it only takes _0.05mW_ of power to hit 90dB. The Fulla 2 can output 360mW into 32 ohms, which means you have to limit the unit to using 0.014% of it's maximum power. No matter how you approach that, it's not going to give you much range to work with. For those headphones, if you want to control your volume primarily on the amplifier, you'd probably be better off using one of the smaller amplifier/DACs like a FiiO or Dragonfly that has significantly less available power.


----------



## Selbi

limblifter said:


> For $99US (or about $1 million Canadian) you can't go wrong.


 
  
 Hahaha, good one. Enjoy your Fulla! What headphones are you using? There have been varying reports about imbalance at low volume levels, which is common for sensitive IEMs and such. Just wondering.


----------



## Limblifter

selbi said:


> Hahaha, good one. Enjoy your Fulla! What headphones are you using? There have been varying reports about imbalance at low volume levels, which is common for sensitive IEMs and such. Just wondering.


 
  
  
 Phillips SHP9500s.  
  
 I don't notice any channel imbalance at my usual listening levels.  Then again, my wife says I'm deaf.


----------



## imbasaurus

Can i output my sound from s7 edge to the fulla 2?


----------



## Selbi

imbasaurus said:


> Can i output my sound from s7 edge to the fulla 2?


 
  
 Yes. If the data port alone doesn't provide enough power, you can use a second USB micro cable and it should work fine.


----------



## Letmebefrank

imbasaurus said:


> Can i output my sound from s7 edge to the fulla 2?




I have the same phone and it works fine with USB Audio Player Pro, not so well with other apps I've tried. No need for external power with s7 edge, however it will extend battery life of your phone.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Thought I'd also add that my HTC One M9 seems to power the Fulla 2 just fine without the external power plugged in.


----------



## Saaki

I've been noticing a bit of buzzing with my studio monitors (JBL lsr305's) while there is no music playing. Its nothing over the top, but certainly noticeable. Is that the sound of my USB port, or is there something else going on? Otherwise I'm really enjoying this little gadget!


----------



## UNOE

saaki said:


> I've been noticing a bit of buzzing with my studio monitors (JBL lsr305's) while there is no music playing. Its nothing over the top, but certainly noticeable. Is that the sound of my USB port, or is there something else going on? Otherwise I'm really enjoying this little gadget!




Cheater plug on either the monitors or PC.


----------



## Saaki

By cheater plug do you mean one of those plugs that adapts the 3 prong to the 2 prong? Or something else? Everything I have is grounded with 3 prongs.


----------



## UNOE

saaki said:


> By cheater plug do you mean one of those plugs that adapts the 3 prong to the 2 prong? Or something else? Everything I have is grounded with 3 prongs.




Yes if one of them is on cheater plug it will separate the grounds. I use cheater plug for monitors. I have power strip coming out of cheater plug and only two monitors plugged into that power strip. Big change by doing that for my home.


----------



## Saaki

Huh, never heard that before. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## UNOE

saaki said:


> Huh, never heard that before. I'll give it a shot!


. It needs to be the plug grounded by the screw though. Not just no ground 2 to 3 plug converter.


----------



## guywithtwohands

I'm thinking about picking this one up. Is anyone able to compare the Fulla 2 with the SMSL M3 (and FiiO E10k)? There don't appear to be that many comparisons online, but so far what I've gathered is that the M3 is a little better/more powerful than the FiiO. I would assume the Fulla 2 is better than both?
  
 The Fulla 2 is more expensive, especially in Europe, but I've found a used unit listed at the same price as the M3 (and E10k), so that's mainly why I'm considering it.


----------



## Selbi

I can only compare to the E10K, as I've had that one until recently and upgraded to the Fulla 2. Significant sound improvement, no question there. For the E10K I had to enable bass boost to get any bass at all pretty much, bt with the Fulla 2 it's crystal clear and tight, oh my god.


----------



## UNOE

guywithtwohands said:


> I'm thinking about picking this one up. Is anyone able to compare the Fulla 2 with the SMSL M3 (and FiiO E10k)? There don't appear to be that many comparisons online, but so far what I've gathered is that the M3 is a little better/more powerful than the FiiO. I would assume the Fulla 2 is better than both?
> 
> The Fulla 2 is more expensive, especially in Europe, but I've found a used unit listed at the same price as the M3 (and E10k), so that's mainly why I'm considering it.




I have owned all 3. My co-worker bought m3 from me and my other friend bought E10K from me. The DAC on fulla 2 is what puts it apart. It sounds much better. Fulla 2 was very annoying with low impedance cans iems because of channel mismatch and scratchy pot. I would have really liked Fulla 2 with less power and better volume control at lower volumes.
M3 I liked better than E10K. Out of the three Fulla 2 would be my pick. But if I had only low impedance cans I would just settle with m3 unless you don't mind using windows volume control and the other negatives that come with that.


----------



## maheeinfy

Agree that less power + better vol control would have been desirable. 

Anyone who received Fulla 2 without any channel imbalance got lucky


----------



## Letmebefrank

maheeinfy said:


> Agree that less power + better vol control would have been desirable.
> 
> Anyone who received Fulla 2 without any channel imbalance got lucky


 
  
 Count me lucky then. However, my pot is scratchy below 12 o'clock.


----------



## maheeinfy

letmebefrank said:


> Count me lucky then. However, my pot is scratchy below 12 o'clock.


 

 ​I would take a scratchy pot over channel imbalanced pot any day
  
 You are lucky..almost


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Yeah, it's a shame schiit couldn't fit a gain switch somewhere.  My Fulla 2 has a slight left channel imbalance until around 8:30 which makes it a bit annoying.  I feel kind of bad asking for a second replacement, and seeing how common the pot issues are on here makes me hesitant to recommend the Fulla 2 nowadays.
  
 I rarely have to pass 9 o'clock when it comes to my regular listening level, even with some of my harder to drive cans.  Definitely would have preferred less gain to help offset the pot imbalance.


----------



## Selbi

Are you guys really having that much of a problem with distortion if you digitally reduce the volume by like 20%? I hear absolutely no difference between 9 o'clock at 100% vs. 12 o'clock at 50%, so I don't really buy that whole argument about distortion. Seems pretty placebo to me.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I can digitally reduce the volume to 20%, sure.  But it messes with the volume level of my shadowplay video capture so it would be a bit nice if I didn't have to do that.  And for efficient IEMs I sometimes have to go down to 10%.


----------



## Seret

I had only listened to my Fulla 2 with my HD 650s, and the sound was excellent.
 To check for channel imbalance, I connected my Etymotic HF5 earphones. Well, I have zero channel imbalance at low volume using these 16 ohm impedance IEMs.
 Also, I do not have a scratchy pot. And the pot is aligned perfectly, as it should be.
  
 I do not feel "lucky" -- I think my Fulla 2 is representative of the majority of owners. I could not be more pleased!


----------



## Mr Trev

For the guys who are having trouble getting enough range from the pot, and are inclined to try some diy work, check this out:
  
 https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/headphone-attenuation-adapter/
  
 I don't have a F2 myself (yet), but do have a hybrid amp that was giving me the same problems. Could barely get past the imbalance point without things getting louder than I cared for. Built a couple of these attenuators and they've done the trick quite nicely


----------



## Whinnerz

Do you think the fulla 2 can drive HD 650's? I have it and I was wondering if I should consider adding a Magni 2.


----------



## Larryp12

whinnerz said:


> Do you think the fulla 2 can drive HD 650's? I have it and I was wondering if I should consider adding a Magni 2.


 
 It does a beautiful job with my HD650s .The two multibit dacs (Mimby & Bimby) have spoiled me but the Fulla 2 offers a great deal of performance for only $99.


----------



## Levanter

larryp12 said:


> It does a beautiful job with my HD650s .The two multibit dacs (Mimby & Bimby) have spoiled me but the Fulla 2 offers a great deal of performance for only $99.




How would you describe the pairing? If the Fulla 2 warm sounding? 
I tried with the X5iii which was quite warm and thick, paired with HD650 it made it overly warm and too thick for my taste.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Yeah the Fulla 2 can drive HD 650s.  No issue when it comes to volume.  Although there is a small difference when adding a magni 2 imo.  The bass sounds a bit punchier and cleaner on the Magni 2.  But is it a $100 improvement?  Probably not.  Sound straight out the Fulla 2 is pretty damn good.


----------



## Jammin72

They can drive 600's no problem.  I know people claim scaling with amps that push much more power but I think that's more an issue of power supply noise suppression and better circuitry cleanliness overall rather than actual power availability.


----------



## Larryp12

levanter said:


> How would you describe the pairing? If the Fulla 2 warm sounding?
> I tried with the X5iii which was quite warm and thick, paired with HD650 it made it overly warm and too thick for my taste.


 

 I'm not very good at describing the differences between amps so perhaps others will give you their insights. I do have the original X5 and did not like it with the HD650s, at all. I would describe the sound as 'muddy'. I added  a FiiO e12 amp and the sound improved dramatically but my original Magni/Modi stack sounded noticeably better. I sold my magni/modi stack so I'm just guessing but i think the Fulla 2 sounds at least as good as that combo and I like it a lot.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Has Schiit rectified the known "off-center" and "scratchy sound" volume knob issues on Fulla 2?


----------



## Limblifter

woodyluvr said:


> Has Schiit rectified the known "off-center" and "scratchy sound" volume knob issues on Fulla 2?


 
  
  
 Just received mine on Tuesday.  Volume pot is on center, perfectly quiet, and no channel imbalance.


----------



## dr cornelius

woodyluvr said:


> Has Schiit rectified the known "off-center" and "scratchy sound" volume knob issues on Fulla 2?


 

 I received one last week that is centered, no scratchiness - a little bit of channel imbalance, but not too bad.  Hopefully it will work well over time...


----------



## guywithtwohands

Thanks for the impressions on the Fulla 2 vs FiiO E10k and SMSL M3. Also on plugging the HD 600/650 into the Fulla 2 as the 600 is one of the headphones I'll end up using it with occasionally. I had the original E10 for a brief period several years back and remember it sounding decent with the HD 600, although I didn't have anything better to compare it with at the time.
  
 Looks like the auction for the used Fulla 2 is gone, but I'm still considering it. Any idea on the best place to order it in Europe? It looks like my options are schiit.eu.com and schiit-europe.com with the latter coming out slightly cheaper (~15€).


----------



## Selbi

guywithtwohands said:


> Looks like the auction for the used Fulla 2 is gone, but I'm still considering it. Any idea on the best place to order it in Europe? It looks like my options are schiit.eu.com and schiit-europe.com with the latter coming out slightly cheaper (~15€).


 
  
 I ordered mine from schiit-europe.com. The website sucks, the designers write like they've never seen English before. Got me worried at first it was a bad counterfeit site, but it's a real reseller and pretty quick too.


----------



## jmorgan74

woodyluvr said:


> Has Schiit rectified the known "off-center" and "scratchy sound" volume knob issues on Fulla 2?


 
  
 I received mine last week and am happy to report the volume knob is perfectly centered and I have no scratchy sound no matter how much I adjust the volume.
  
 I am new to the whole headphones community. The last headphones I owned were part of a Sony Walkman setup in the 80's. I am more of a HiFi, 2.1 channel guy. I was about to purchase a set of desktop speakers for my computer as part of a near-field setup when a friend recommended I try a pair of nicer headphones instead. This idea intrigued me so I did some research and wound up purchasing a pair of Phillips SHP9500S headphones. When I received them I plugged them into the headphone jack of my motherboard's Realtek audio chipset. Excited to listen I put them on and queued up an flac file and nearly threw up at how horrible it sounded. 
  
 Doing some more research I decided to try an amp/dac to see if the sound improved over the onboard Realtek crap that is my motherboard. This led me to this forum and this particular thread. After spending several hours reading reviews and some YouTube research I thought for an additional $99 I would give the Fulla 2 a try. The SHP9500S only cost me $54.99 at Newegg and with an additional $99 purchase I was still way under budget compared to the desktop speakers I had planned on getting. 
  
 I am so glad I purchased the Fulla 2. The audio quality has increased 100 fold and the Phillips sound absolutely amazing!! I have also run the variable preamp out to my Pioneer Elite (SC-05 - about 7 years old) receiver which is the heart of my HiFi system and the Fulla 2 pumps amazing quality sound there as well. Such a versatile, quality device for $99. Extremely happy with my purchase and my new-found Head-Fi passion. Now I want a pair of closed back headphones and have selected the Sennheiser Momentum 2.0!
  
 Thank you all for the wealth of knowledge I have found in this thread and on the Head-Fi forums!!!


----------



## guywithtwohands

selbi said:


> I ordered mine from schiit-europe.com. The website sucks, the designers write like they've never seen English before. Got me worried at first it was a bad counterfeit site, but it's a real reseller and pretty quick too.


 
 Yeah that also threw me off at first, but good to hear it's the real deal. I did also find it listed under international resellers on the official Schiit website, though.


----------



## Headphaniac

I recently got my Fulla 2, and I love it. My onboard sound was pretty bad, this DAC gets rid of that problem and feeds my HD558 nicely.
But there's a problem; when testing the line in for the first time, I found there'a a massive channel imbalance (right sounds way louder than left). I tested a number of aux cables and the issue remains. I hope it's not a faulty unit, because I have no way to return it for warranty...

Edit: I plugged it into a battery pack this time (though I doubt this was the reason for anything), but the imbalance is almost gone. I also tested it with my iPad, no problems there. Can't tell what the problem was, but while it's gone, I'm fine!


----------



## NoisyNeighbour

headphaniac said:


> I recently got my Fulla 2, and I love it. My onboard sound was pretty bad, this DAC gets rid of that problem and feeds my HD558 nicely.
> But there's a problem; when testing the line in for the first time, I found there'a a massive channel imbalance (right sounds way louder than left). I tested a number of aux cables and the issue remains. I hope it's not a faulty unit, because I have no way to return it for warranty...
> 
> Edit: I plugged it into a battery pack this time (though I doubt this was the reason for anything), but the imbalance is almost gone. I also tested it with my iPad, no problems there. Can't tell what the problem was, but while it'a gone, I'm fine!


 
  
   I remember when I first tried the Schiit Stack 2U, two days ago, at low volume the right channel was louder than the left. It was packaged because I'm returning it, but I took it out and tried it again. No imbalance! Maybe a faulty connection? Or it needs to sort itself out? (My Stack still goes back, returning it for other reasons)
  
*EDIT: *NVM My source wasn't at 100% volume. As soon as the source was at 100% volume, the channel imbalance was present again. Still, only at low volume though, so it wouldn't really be an issue with this unit.


----------



## Headphaniac

noisyneighbour said:


> *EDIT: *NVM My source wasn't at 100% volume. As soon as the source was at 100% volume, the channel imbalance was present again. Still, only at low volume though, so it wouldn't really be an issue with this unit.



I'm sorry about your Schiit stack. My fulla 2 is, luckily enough, working great and I haven't found the channel imbalance again. Now all I'm worried about is upgraditis, because you never know when it'll hit again!


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I'm quite happy with my Fulla 2 + Magni 2 stack.  I just wish my Fulla 2 had a better pot.  Magni 2 gets rid of the noise floor and makes my HD 6XX sound fuller and better though, so it's not a huuuuge issue.  And my Magni doesn't have channel imbalance at my listening level, so that's good.


----------



## NoisyNeighbour

headphaniac said:


> I'm sorry about your Schiit stack. My fulla 2 is, luckily enough, working great and I haven't found the channel imbalance again. Now all I'm worried about is upgraditis, because you never know when it'll hit again!


 
  Good, hopefully it stays that way! Found out a while ago to aim for a happy medium and be done with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's why I went for the Schiit Stack 2U, as it sounded (no pun) like the best compromise, not too expensive, good performance and liked the aesthetics, unfortunately didn't do anything for me and that's why it goes back. I would have kept it until it died on me if I actually heard any improvement in sound. Guess I'm one of those people who can't hear a difference between integrated audio and 300$ dac/amp.


----------



## Jacobh

noisyneighbour said:


> Good, hopefully it stays that way! Found out a while ago to aim for a happy medium and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not all integrated audio is terrible.  If you don't hear any noise from your integrated audio and you have low impedence, high-efficiency head phones, then most decently implemented and neutral amps will probably sound similar (to most people).


----------



## Headphaniac

After testing the Fulla 2 for 4 days straight, and far too many hours in said days, I've found music sounds brighter from the fulla´s DAC than straight from the PC. In some songs it gets a bit annoying, but I guess it's all about getting used to the signature. I seriously want some HD600s, but those are definitely out of my range for the meanwhile (damn, headphones are ridiculously expensive in this country), so I'm fine with the HD558s and my AKG K550s for the meanwhile.


----------



## NemoReborn

ok , ive been busy alot lately and i ddint had time to come here and review my fulla2 they replaced ...
  
 Well , its al the same ... the noisy dirty pot sound when i move it .. in the right driver too , exact same thing ! but it dsnt bother much since i dont move it that often to really notice it ...
  
 my first unit had no cosmetic problem at all  , the second one is not perfect , the pot is miss alligned , but well ...
  
 soundwise , both unit was a BIG step up over my onboard laptop's sound...
  
 it do have some channel imbalance from 0 to 10% of the pot  ... so if 7 oclock is 0% volume  , the imbalance last until 8 oclock...
  
 so yea , for 99$ i like it , i can use my dt990 250 ohm with my laptop so its all good 
  
 at work tho , im already bored to travel with it , its not big , but its another thing i hve to bring ... i already have to plug mouse / cellphone for internet / power supply ...
  
 and since i dont use dt990 250 ohm on the go , just iem  , i might buy a dragonfly ... and use the fulla2 at home only , i dont know !


----------



## Selbi

Question to anyone it may concern: Is (in your subjective opinion) the Fulla 2 powerful enough to fire up HD 650s to their full potential or at least a decent one?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Hey, guys. If any of you are willing to trade/sell your Fulla or Fulla 2, get in touch with me *here*.
 Update: Bought a Fulla from another member!


----------



## Beauzooka

Has anyone compared the Fulla 2 to the original Fulla sound-wise? I've been weeding thru this endless thread and haven't found anything on that yet. I have the original dongle style Fulla and was wondering how much of an improvement 2 is. Worth the upgrade? The new features have pretty well been covered so please stick to the sound. Thanks!


----------



## whaiyun

beauzooka said:


> Has anyone compared the Fulla 2 to the original Fulla sound-wise? I've been weeding thru this endless thread and haven't found anything on that yet. I have the original dongle style Fulla and was wondering how much of an improvement 2 is. Worth the upgrade? The new features have pretty well been covered so please stick to the sound. Thanks!



 
 Huge upgrade IMO YMMV


----------



## JohnnyOps

whaiyun said:


> beauzooka said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone compared the Fulla 2 to the original Fulla sound-wise? I've been weeding thru this endless thread and haven't found anything on that yet. I have the original dongle style Fulla and was wondering how much of an improvement 2 is. Worth the upgrade? The new features have pretty well been covered so please stick to the sound. Thanks!
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I'll agree with that 100%.  I actually was still within the window to return my Fulla1, but ended up not doing it so I could give it to the guy at the desk next to me.  But the 2 is oodles richer in mid-bass.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

selbi said:


> Question to anyone it may concern: Is (in your subjective opinion) the Fulla 2 powerful enough to fire up HD 650s to their full potential or at least a decent one?



If you haven't heard HD 650s on higher end equipment then the Fulla 2's amp is probably good enough. But after having my Magni 2 I find it a bit difficult to go back to just the Fulla 2.


----------



## protocol

I currently have a Vali 1 without a DAC and have been meaning to get around to buying a DAC for ages but just heard about the Fulla 2 which does 2-in-1. Would it be an upgrade or more of a side step? My main use would be with my K7XX's and occasionally my DT 880's and I believe the Fulla 2 would power both of these fine. With Vali being a tube amp, would I expect a different experience? Is this more like the Magni in comparison? I'm by no means an audio expert, I just like getting the best bang for the buck.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

The amplification section is arguably the weakest part of this unit. A Vali 2 should sound better. But you can hook up the line out to the Vali 2 and just use the Fulla 2 as a dac. I do it with my Magni 2 and it's an improvement in clarity over my cheapo onboard audio.


----------



## protocol

sometechnoob said:


> The amplification section is arguably the weakest part of this unit. A Vali 2 should sound better. But you can hook up the line out to the Vali 2 and just use the Fulla 2 as a dac. I do it with my Magni 2 and it's an improvement in clarity over my cheapo onboard audio.


 
 Ok thanks. Will look into that suggestion and compare it to a standalone DAC like the Modi 2 as there's no price difference if I get the usb only version.


----------



## edh9k

three rather than four feet will always be more satisfactory on small items that won't tip at the edges.  that's because three points will be solid even on rough surfaces.  For the following reason.  two points make a perfect line; three points a perfect plane -- no matter how carelessly placed.  The little item will be very stable, whereas a 4-footed one might not be.  You never have to put a piece onfardboard under a three-footed table, do you.  Very often with a 4-footed one.
  
  
  
 .


----------



## SomeTechNoob

But the Fulla 2 does wobble when u try to plug stuff in lol


----------



## kggibbs

Guys,channel imbalance is real

I cant use my easy-to-drive cans as the left channel is louder than right at normal volume

Is there a headphone out there that is closed back and moderately difficult to drive, which allows me to dial the volume on the Fulla around 9 o'clock


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Don't think there are many cans like that out there.  Some of my hardest cans, like the T50RP and HD 6XX only need around 8:30 for most songs.
  
 And funnily enough they're still channel imbalance at 8:30 on my unit :c
  
 Our best bet is to lower system volume to 50% or so and turn up the pot until Schiit figures their schiit out.


----------



## whaiyun

Channel IMBA is the physical nature of the pot. It's like that with guitar amps (although not stereo), it goes from quiet to loud really fast. The solution is to put a hi/lo gain switch. That's pretty much it.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

whaiyun said:


> The solution is to put a hi/lo gain switch.


 
 Why didn't they?  Was it a cost issue or is there a sonic reason for why it was omitted?


----------



## kggibbs

whaiyun said:


> Channel IMBA is the physical nature of the pot. It's like that with guitar amps (although not stereo), it goes from quiet to loud really fast. The solution is to put a hi/lo gain switch. That's pretty much it.


 
 I am not sure if its due to missing Hi/Lo gain switch
  
 I have Schiit Magni which doesn't have the gain switch, but there is no channel imbalance
  
 My take is the volume pot on Fulla 2 is not a quality component


----------



## HipHopScribe

kggibbs said:


> I am not sure if its due to missing Hi/Lo gain switch
> 
> I have Schiit Magni which doesn't have the gain switch, but there is no channel imbalance
> 
> My take is the volume pot on Fulla 2 is not a quality component


 
  
 It's the same one they use in the Magni


----------



## kggibbs

hiphopscribe said:


> It's the same one they use in the Magni


 
 Magni's volume dial is smaller compared to Fulla 2.  Are you saying the insides of the pot are the same?
  
 Does Schiit use same pot on all their budget amps(Magni, Vali)


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Most use Alps rk09 pots. Fulla 2 is supposed to use the same pot as the Magni 2 at least, just in a different orientation. You can see in the PCB shots that they look similar.


----------



## MarkArtz

kggibbs said:


> My take is the volume pot on Fulla 2 is not a quality component


 
 My same thoughts. I had to return my first Fulla 2 for a noisy volume pot that made loud scratchy noise, with or without sound. Schiit sent me a replacement that worked great the first 2 months, however it developed the same problem, not as loud as the first one but still, not the quality I expected from Schiit. I disconnected it and threw the Fulla 2 away. I bought a used audioengine d1 with a quiet and smooth volume pot. Soundwise is almost identical, the Fulla 2 had a bit more punch on the bass and crispier overall sound, but the bad volume pots totally ruined it for me.


----------



## FrivolsListener

kggibbs said:


> Magni's volume dial is smaller compared to Fulla 2.  Are you saying the insides of the pot are the same?
> 
> Does Schiit use same pot on all their budget amps(Magni, Vali)


 
  
 They are nearly identical ALPS pots.  In theory, only the mounting method (perpendicular to the board vs. parallel to the board) are different.
  
 My guess is that ALPS doesn't sell a lot of the parallel mount pots and they have a QC problem.  How Schiit handles their vendors is their business, but I'm willing to bet that Fulla 2 has inspired spirited conversations between Schiit and some of their vendors.
  
 I'd like to see @Jason Stoddard write about it in his blog/book thread when the dust settles.  He's already written about the genesis of Fulla 2, but not the fallout.
  
 (And, the knob is attached to the pot via a shaft.  It's just a different sized knob.)


----------



## Jason Stoddard

frivolslistener said:


> They are nearly identical ALPS pots.  In theory, only the mounting method (perpendicular to the board vs. parallel to the board) are different.
> 
> My guess is that ALPS doesn't sell a lot of the parallel mount pots and they have a QC problem.  How Schiit handles their vendors is their business, but I'm willing to bet that Fulla 2 has inspired spirited conversations between Schiit and some of their vendors.
> 
> ...


 

 It's a very high quality ALPS pot, made in Japan, ordered direct to our custom specs. ALPS is one of the absolute premier potentiometer manufacturers, and the model we chose for this product is pretty much the best thing that's going to fit in that size chassis for that application. And yes, it's the same as the Magni pot, just mounted differently. 
  
 The reality is there are very few potentiometer problems with Fulla, other than some mismatch at very low volumes (which is typical of all small potentiometers.) We have brought back a couple of Fullas with complaints of pot noise that are real (and replaced the pots), but out of nearly 5K Fullas, this is vanishingly low. This is because, in addition to electrical tests, everything is listened to (and checked for pot noise) before it leaves the building.


----------



## MarkArtz

kggibbs said:


> Magni's volume dial is smaller compared to Fulla 2.  Are you saying the insides of the pot are the same?
> 
> Does Schiit use same pot on all their budget amps(Magni, Vali)


 

 Jikes! if this is true then I would stay away from their other products. I dont want to run into the same frustration and disappointment again.


----------



## JohnnyOps

jason stoddard said:


> out of nearly 5K Fullas


 
  
 Nice, $500k revenue in this period of time is pretty impressive.  5k people listening to good audio is even better.
  
 Re: vanishingly small -- I totally agree; this world we live in where anyone (you, me, whoever) can make a stink and make it seem like something horrible is going on makes it really hard as a manu or as a consumer.  Blarg.  I happen to like your products; not everyone does.  But it rankles that there are people who are getting scared away by this YUUUUGE problem, when in fact it's a handful of people.  Ah well, I don't really have a fix to propose other than manu transparency.  
  
 Thanks in any case, Jason.


----------



## MarkArtz

jason stoddard said:


> The reality is there are very few potentiometer problems with Fulla, other than some mismatch at very low volumes (which is typical of all small potentiometers.) We have brought back a couple of Fullas with complaints of pot noise that are real (and replaced the pots),


 
 Looks like I was one of the "very few" that had the luck of running "twice" with bad pots. Guess I shouldn't even play lottery, lol.
 Pity I ended up tossing away $110.00


----------



## FrivolsListener

jason stoddard said:


> It's a very high quality ALPS pot, made in Japan, ordered direct to our custom specs. ALPS is one of the absolute premier potentiometer manufacturers, and the model we chose for this product is pretty much the best thing that's going to fit in that size chassis for that application. And yes, it's the same as the Magni pot, just mounted differently.
> 
> The reality is there are very few potentiometer problems with Fulla, other than some mismatch at very low volumes (which is typical of all small potentiometers.) We have brought back a couple of Fullas with complaints of pot noise that are real (and replaced the pots), but out of nearly 5K Fullas, this is vanishingly low. This is because, in addition to electrical tests, everything is listened to (and checked for pot noise) before it leaves the building.


 
  
 I appreciate the response, Jason.  Mine works well, but I use a hi-Z headphone with it.  I don't know if it's just a case of squeaky wheels or what, but I am surprised about the level of traffic here about that pot.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

markartz said:


> Jikes! if this is true then I would stay away from their other products. I dont want to run into the same frustration and disappointment again.


 

 The Alps RK09 series pot is used in amps costing up to $1000 (not by us). 
  
 A better pot is the Alps RK27 series, which we use in the Asgard 2 and up.
  
 But I'll stand by my assertion: very few problems with the RK09. We've probably sold over 100K products with RK09s by this point. They are solid, reliable little pots that match well down to pretty low levels of attenuation.
  
 Have fun--look at the PCB photos of products you buy and see what pots they are using. You'll probably find a lot with RK09s. They're the highest-spec'd pots in their size. Bourns, Alpha are not as well spec'd.


----------



## MarkArtz

frivolslistener said:


> I appreciate the response, Jason.  Mine works well, but I use a hi-Z headphone with it.  I don't know if it's just a case of squeaky wheels or what, but I am surprised about the level of traffic here about that pot.


 

 I liked the Fulla 2 and loved its sound. I am a musician my close friends are in the professional sound recording business. I tested both of my fullas with their high end cans and it was worse. One bad pot is understandable, but 2 bad pots in the row is pretty obvious for me. I have the X2, HD650 and He400i. I use a fiio X5, macbook pro, and a pc and only listen to .flac music files. The audioengine D1 (I bought used from ebay) is solid at this point after some daily use.
 I really wanted the Jotunheim, looked pretty good, but with my experience, nope.


----------



## FrivolsListener

markartz said:


> I liked the Fulla 2 and loved its sound. I am a musician my close friends are in the professional sound recording business. I tested both of my fullas with their high end cans and it was worse. One bad pot is understandable, but 2 bad pots in the row is pretty obvious for me. I have the X2, HD650 and He400i. I use a fiio X5, macbook pro, and a pc and only listen to .flac music files. The audioengine D1 (I bought used from ebay) is solid at this point after some daily use.


 
  
 I think the worst thing you can do if you aren't satisfied is to *not* get it fixed by RMA.   Manufacturers collect statistics about returns and reasons and if there is a trend, they should see it.
  
 What I would not suggest, though, is to be a butthole about it and loudly demand your restocking fee if you give up.  Schiit is, after all, a business, and not a library.
  
 You should have warrantee coverage on it.  I've had to return stuff to Schiit before (fortunately, rarely), and, IIRC, their RMA form asks for headphones and all other gear associated with the returned item.  Presumably to recreate your environment as best possible, or to flag known issues.  ("That version of Android won't support USB-OTG for DACs." or "Apple iProducts don't deliver the spec'd power over USB.")


----------



## MarkArtz

frivolslistener said:


> I think the worst thing you can do if you aren't satisfied is to *not* get it fixed by RMA.   Manufacturers collect statistics about returns and reasons and if there is a trend, they should see it.
> 
> What I would not suggest, though, is to be a butthole about it and loudly demand your restocking fee if you give up.  Schiit is, after all, a business, and not a library.
> 
> You should have warrantee coverage on it.  I've had to return stuff to Schiit before (fortunately, rarely), and, IIRC, their RMA form asks for headphones and all other gear associated with the returned item.  Presumably to recreate your environment as best possible, or to flag known issues.  ("That version of Android won't support USB-OTG for DACs." or "Apple iProducts don't deliver the spec'd power over USB.")


 
 I clearly understand your point, but if you read my post you'll see I had my "first" fulla 2 replaced within the allowed "15 days policy" since it was bad from day 1.
 I highly praised Schiit for sending me a replacement even before they received my bad unit (that post is far back in this same thread).
 Second fulla 2 came in and I was happy with it, however it ended up with the same problem, this time 2 months after arrival. Can I return it? I dont think so. Their policy is clear is only 15 days. Can I sell it? nope. So its only time and money spent on something that wasn't as good.
 Maybe I am not an audiophille, but I listen to music every single day for at least 6 hrs each day. Probably the Fulla 2 is only made to be listened (used) a couple of hours a week? I dunno.


----------



## FrivolsListener

markartz said:


> I clearly understand your point, but if you read my post you'll see I had my "first" fulla 2 replaced within the allowed "15 days policy" since it was bad from day 1.
> I highly praised Schiit for sending me a replacement even before they received my bad unit (that post is far back in this same thread).
> Second fulla 2 came in and I was happy with it, however it ended up with the same problem, this time 2 months after arrival. *Can I return it? I dont think so*. Their policy is clear is only 15 days. Can I sell it? nope. So its only time and money spent on something that wasn't as good.
> Maybe I am not an audiophille, but I listen to music every single day for at least 6 hrs each day. Probably the Fulla 2 is only made to be listened (used) a couple of hours a week? I dunno.


 
  
 Isn't it guaranteed for 2 years?  It's still repairable.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

markartz said:


> I clearly understand your point, but if you read my post you'll see I had my "first" fulla 2 replaced within the allowed "15 days policy" since it was bad from day 1.
> I highly praised Schiit for sending me a replacement even before they received my bad unit (that post is far back in this same thread).
> Second fulla 2 came in and I was happy with it, however it ended up with the same problem, this time 2 months after arrival. Can I return it? I dont think so. Their policy is clear is only 15 days. Can I sell it? nope. So its only time and money spent on something that wasn't as good.
> Maybe I am not an audiophille, but I listen to music every single day for at least 6 hrs each day. Probably the Fulla 2 is only made to be listened (used) a couple of hours a week? I dunno.


 

 Why didn't you have us swap it again?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

frivolslistener said:


> Isn't it guaranteed for 2 years?  It's still repairable.


 

 It is.


----------



## maheeinfy

I am in the same boat. 
  
 My 1st unit had imbalance till around 8 o'clock which made listening to any easy-to-drive cans impossible. I got it replaced and the replacement unit is exactly like the first one.
  
 So i did not bother to replace it again, because i didn't want to go through replacements(which cost the company) but never knowing for sure if the problem will be resolved
  
  
 There are a few folks on this thread who say their unit doesn't have channel imbalance at any volume level, so my unit is faulty for sure.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

maheeinfy said:


> I am in the same boat.
> 
> My 1st unit had imbalance till around 8 o'clock which made listening to any easy-to-drive cans impossible. I got it replaced and the replacement unit is exactly like the first one.
> 
> ...


 
  
 All small pots have some imbalance problems at very low levels, I'm afraid.
  
 If you listen at very low levels or have very sensitive headphones, you may have to turn down the source volume if you want to use an amp.


----------



## Selbi

Was a gain switch purposefully left out during the design of the Fulla 2 to save manufacturing costs? Being an entry DAC/amp combo, it's likely that most people will come from on-board and thus have sensitive headphones.

If a Fulla 3 gets released, that would be the nicest addition (on top of the super narrow plugs for line and pre out getting some more room by carving away that metal a bit).


----------



## maheeinfy

jason stoddard said:


> All small pots have some imbalance problems at very low levels, I'm afraid.
> 
> If you listen at very low levels or have very sensitive headphones, you may have to turn down the source volume if you want to use an amp.


 
 What i dont understand is, the volume pots on my portable amps(couple of Fiios ,Cayin C5) doesn't have any channel imbalance and they are smaller in size than the vol pot on the Fulla
  
 And to repeat what i said, few folks in this thread claim their units doesn't have imbalance at any volume.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

maheeinfy said:


> What i dont understand is, the volume pots on my portable amps(couple of Fiios ,Cayin C5) doesn't have any channel imbalance and they are smaller in size than the vol pot on the Fulla
> 
> And to repeat what i said, few folks in this thread claim their units doesn't have imbalance at any volume.


 

 Much lower gain? Input attenuation? Not actually a pot (encoder and volume chip, for example)?
  
 If there are such magic pots, I'll happily buy them.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

selbi said:


> Was a gain switch purposefully left out during the design of the Fulla 2 to save manufacturing costs? Being an entry DAC/amp combo, it's likely that most people will come from on-board and thus have sensitive headphones.
> 
> If a Fulla 3 gets released, that would be the nicest addition (on top of the super narrow plugs for line and pre out getting some more room by carving away that metal a bit).


 

 There's no practical place to put a gain switch in Fulla, I'm afraid, and it is very constrained on cost. The gain is low, in any case--which begs the question--if you don't need the gain, why do you need an amp? Best to save money--we counsel people on this all the time, saying "Don't bother with our amps if you don't have needy headphones." (schiit.com/about/principles).


----------



## JohnnyOps

maheeinfy said:


> And to repeat what i said, few folks in this thread claim their units doesn't have imbalance at any volume.


 
 I do - my Fulla2 has no imbalance or scratchiness at any volume.  No one ever asked me before so I never pitched in.  I think this is kind of claim is completely spurious; people complain about something that doesn't work that they think should, few will ever volunteer that something basic simply works.  I get that you're annoyed, but I wouldn't try to draw a line between a small number of points and expect that the slope is accurate.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

maheeinfy said:


> I am in the same boat.
> 
> My 1st unit had imbalance till around 8 o'clock which made listening to any easy-to-drive cans impossible. I got it replaced and the replacement unit is exactly like the first one.
> 
> ...




Add me to this list of people who got a replacement Fulla 2, unfortunately with another shoddy volume pot that affects even my T50RP MK3. Pot is sadly still unbalanced at my listening level, but is now scratchy when it previously wasn't. Sigh.

Should I try my luck again, or should I wait a couple weeks for a new batch of Fulla 2's to hopefully come out without a run of pots that have channel imbalance all the way up to 8:30/9:00?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

sometechnoob said:


> Add me to this list of people who got a replacement Fulla 2, unfortunately with another shoddy volume pot that affects even my T50RP MK3. Pot is sadly still unbalanced at my listening level, but is now scratchy when it previously wasn't. Sigh.
> 
> Should I try my luck again, or should I wait a couple weeks for a new batch of Fulla 2's to hopefully come out without a run of pots that have channel imbalance all the way up to 8:30/9:00?


 
  
 If you're having problems, contact us--that goes for everyone. We can fix it. 
  
 Except--as stated before--small imbalance issues. However, with T50RPs, you should be operating at a level above any volume mismatch. The Alps pots usually test well to almost -70dB, which is very, very good.


----------



## FrivolsListener

johnnyops said:


> I do - my Fulla2 has no imbalance or scratchiness at any volume.  No one ever asked me before so I never pitched in.  I think this is kind of claim is completely spurious; people complain about something that doesn't work that they think should, few will ever volunteer that something basic simply works.  I get that you're annoyed, but I wouldn't try to draw a line between a small number of points and expect that the slope is accurate.


 
  
 I did well as well.  No problems.
  
 That's not to diminish the people who *do* have problems, but don't assume that *everyone* has issues.


----------



## MarkArtz

jason stoddard said:


> If you're having problems, contact us--that goes for everyone. We can fix it.
> 
> Except--as stated before--small imbalance issues.


 
 To be honest I never noticed any imbalance on any of the two Fullas I tried. Mostly just the high pitch scratchy noise with the slightest turn of the volume knob. Otherwise, great sound.
  
 I will definitely contact you. I really though I couldn't had it exchanged after the 15 days had passed. Thats why I had the first one sent within the 15 days of received since I never used the extended warranty on anything else before.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

markartz said:


> To be honest I never noticed any imbalance on any of the two Fullas I tried. Mostly just the high pitch scratchy noise with the slightest turn of the volume knob. Otherwise, great sound.
> 
> I will definitely contact you. I really though I couldn't had it exchanged after the 15 days had passed. Thats why I had the first one sent within the 15 days of received since I never used the extended warranty on anything else before.


 

 We'll most likely have you send it in first, so we can see what's going on with it. But we'll definitely be able to resolve the problem.


----------



## Jacobh

jason stoddard said:


> There's no practical place to put a gain switch in Fulla, I'm afraid, and it is very constrained on cost. The gain is low, in any case--which begs the question--if you don't need the gain, why do you need an amp? Best to save money--we counsel people on this all the time, saying "Don't bother with our amps if you don't have needy headphones." (schiit.com/about/principles).




I imagine a significant number of people are purchasing more for the DAC capability than the amp, but you probably have better market research on that. 
Either way this probably isn't the product for someone who wants a DAC for low impedance, high efficieny headphones as you say.


----------



## AudioBear

It just makes sense that people post because they are really happy with a piece of gear or they have a problem.  There is great value in both reasons.  The problem is if people over-generalize from a very small sample of either praise or complaints.  It's for sure not a scientific study.  Jason has helped us out by telling us 5K Fulla 2s were sold. 50 complaints would be a 1% failure or dissatisfaction rate.  We have no idea how many others have praise or problems that haven't posted but Jason knows how many have been serviced or returned.  I don't think he will or should tell us that but I'll bet the number is low.  Jason has, however, been absolutely candid about volume imbalances being normal at low volumes and that while this isn't the world's most expensive pot, it specs pretty well.  I don't know of another manufacturer who sits on a forum and tells users so much about design, success, good ideas, bad ideas and failures too.  IMHO Fulla 2 is pretty darn good for a $100 piece of gear.  At $500 I would tell Jason that's crazy.
  
  
 FWIW, mine doesn't make scratching noises either and I haven't experienced channel imbalances.  Happy camper here.


----------



## M Paul

Mine Fulla-II is flawless: no imbalance, no scratchy pot, good clean sound!

I use mine out of an old iBook into a Yamaha minni system with my knob at 2:00 and guessing a couple hundred hours of music running through her.

Now quit bugging Jason so he can get those Vadars out!

And... If you have an issue with your gear call or email support. You can only cry on our shoulders for so long and all we can do is pat you on your back and send you on your way...


----------



## Left Channel

I have a $3,000 ham radio with volume pots that drop out below 8 o'clock. So why does this only bother me when it happens in $99 Schiit? I must have caught the Head-Fi disease. 

 For the apparently small portion of us who find these amps too loud (even when there _is_ a gain switch, in my case), there are ways to avoid the dreaded one-channel loss at the lowest volumes. I put attenuators in the RCA lines between my Magni and Modi, and another thread here discusses 3.5mm line attenuators you might add at the Fulla output jack. All of these options are far less expensive than upgrading to amps with better pots. (Though we will upgrade eventually. Because Head-Fi.)

 Scratchiness is another story. That's probably a part defect or manufacturing defect, and clearly Jason's ready to step up and work with folks on that. The gain and imbalance issues are not defects. Making everyone with every ear sensitivity and every type of headphones happy while keeping base prices at $99 is just not possible. 
  
  
 Quote:


jason stoddard said:


> maheeinfy said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat.
> ...


 
  


jason stoddard said:


> selbi said:
> 
> 
> > Was a gain switch purposefully left out during the design of the Fulla 2 to save manufacturing costs? Being an entry DAC/amp combo, it's likely that most people will come from on-board and thus have sensitive headphones.
> ...


 
  


audiobear said:


> It just makes sense that people post because they are really happy with a piece of gear or they have a problem.  There is great value in both reasons.  The problem is if people over-generalize from a very small sample of either praise or complaints.  It's for sure not a scientific study.  Jason has helped us out by telling us 5K Fulla 2s were sold. 50 complaints would be a 1% failure or dissatisfaction rate.  We have no idea how many others have praise or problems that haven't posted but Jason knows how many have been serviced or returned.  I don't think he will or should tell us that but I'll bet the number is low.  Jason has, however, been absolutely candid about volume imbalances being normal at low volumes and that while this isn't the world's most expensive pot, it specs pretty well.  I don't know of another manufacturer who sits on a forum and tells users so much about design, success, good ideas, bad ideas and failures too.  IMHO Fulla 2 is pretty darn good for a $100 piece of gear.  At $500 I would tell Jason that's crazy.
> 
> 
> FWIW, mine doesn't make scratching noises either and I haven't experienced channel imbalances.  Happy camper here.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

m paul said:


> Now quit bugging Jason so he can get those Vadars out!


 
  
 Vadars...  Vaders? Please enlighten me.  Cheers.


----------



## artur9

I got a Fulla2 for Valentine's Day but sadly it's not a love affair.  
  
 I was hoping for really precise volume control with the knob so that I could dial things precisely to the level I like.  What I've found is that the volume is way too soft at an audible level and turning the knob about 5degrees later it's ear bleeding.  So, the anticipated precision of that knob is 90% wasted/unavailable.
  
 I contacted Schiit and their suggestion was to use volume control on the USB.  Firstly, bit perfection goes out the window.  Secondly, if I'm going to use the source's volume control what's the point of something with a volume knob.  Thirdly, with the Fulla2 connected to the Mac there are no USB audio controls so there's no volume control in the sound control panel.  So I'd be back to a software player's volume control which is what I was trying to get away from.
  
 Not really a useable thing in my situation so I've asked for the RMA.  And I so really wanted to like it.  What little I heard before being deafened sounded good.
  
 P.S.  When I ran into this I had visions of Venier knobs to solve the problem.  Google/Safari conspiring to prevent me from giving a link.


----------



## M Paul

woodyluvr said:


> Vadars...  Vaders? Please enlighten me.  Cheers.




Think fictionally illiterant... , tiny screen iPhone 4S, And myspell check doesn't do Norse :/


----------



## K 240 DF

...i like my new Poti at Fulla 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 The Balance of my volume at Fulla 2 is also bad, and i got Hiss while turning the volume on and off without music, but i can suffer this.
 My main point is sound, and i really don't know what is better? MacBook Pro or Fulla 2. I think in some terms the Fulla2 is better in sound, but in terms of fastness and felling live the MacBook Pro is better. So, maybe i start another day with a much better DAC.


----------



## stalepie

Got my Fulla 2 today back today fixed and it sounds great! Dial turns slower/tighter now and no more scratchiness. Also included a careful checklist by the worker (Chris). Thanks Schiit, appreciate it.


----------



## ScruffyDan

I got my Fulla last week. So far no issues to report. No scratchiness in the volume pot no balance issues at the lower end, and they drive my AKG K7XX very nicely.
  
 I am very happy with this little DAC/AMP


----------



## Jimster480

Sooooooooooooooo

 I have been looking everywhere for something to replace my K1 output from my computer.

 Don't get me wrong I love my FiiO K1, but this keeping the computer awake / no screensaver is killing me inside.
  
 I've been looking in the $50-150 range and the only real options I've come across are the DacPort, Dragonfly Black, FiiO E18k, SMSL M3/M6 (output impdance too high), and FiiO E10k.
  
 I was really set on the E18k until I read reviews about horrible shielding causing issues near phones and basically everything, including when you touch it.
 Since I will be keeping the K1 I can still use it with my iPod touch when I go out for my nightly walks, but I need something to use with my laptop until I can get a house to get an office.
  
 I think the Fulla 2 will check all the boxes(its a DAC/Amp, so I can use it as an Amp later is Mimby until I get a better amp), I'm just a little worried about the gain with my sensitive headphones....
 I also have some 1More Triple drivers and those actually require more power so really the RP-HD10's (18ohm) are what I'm worried about.
 It has 0.5 output impedance so it should be fine with the USB volume lowered + low POT volume for my Panasonic RP-HD10's right?


----------



## Left Channel

jimster480 said:


> I also have some 1More Triple drivers and those actually require more power so really the RP-HD10's (18ohm) are what I'm worried about.
> 
> It has 0.5 output impedance so it should be fine with the USB volume lowered + low POT volume for my Panasonic RP-HD10's right?


 
  
 With the USB volume lowered, most likely yes. The 1More Triples are actually fairly low-impedance at 32 ohms already, and as you say the Panasonics are about half of that. 

 The reason some of us don't want to lower the system volume is that we're trying to send "bit perfect" sound out to our DACs, bypassing the computer sound system and with system volume at 100%. But if you start getting that geeky about it, you'll have caught the Head-Fi disease and find yourself buying way too many headphones anyway...


----------



## Jimster480

left channel said:


> With the USB volume lowered, most likely yes. The 1More Triples are actually fairly low-impedance at 32 ohms already, and as you say the Panasonics are about half of that.
> 
> The reason some of us don't want to lower the system volume is that we're trying to send "bit perfect" sound out to our DACs, bypassing the computer sound system and with system volume at 100%. But if you start getting that geeky about it, you'll have caught the Head-Fi disease and find yourself buying way too many headphones anyway...


 

 Heh I totally understand that, and I understand the need/want to not use the OS volume leveling. But from what I was reading it might not be possible, and doesn't seem very possible with entry level amps or dac/amps and lower impedance headphones.
  
 Right now I have to run my computer at about 25% volume on the K1 and then I still often have to lower it in Spotify aswell, especially with the Panasonics as they are quite sensitive.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> Sooooooooooooooo
> 
> I have been looking everywhere for something to replace my K1 output from my computer.
> 
> ...


 
 FWIW, I ordered the Fulla 2 today myself but have owned a E18K for over a year. The interference is there if you have the wireless radios on and it's stacked to your phone (most notably the cellular radio but wifi to to a lesser extent), other than that situation with radios on I have none with my IEMs or my cans.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> FWIW, I ordered the Fulla 2 today myself but have owned a E18K for over a year. The interference is there if you have the wireless radios on and it's stacked to your phone (most notably the cellular radio but wifi to to a lesser extent), other than that situation with radios on I have none with my IEMs or my cans.



I ordered one today too. 
The multiple reviews of the e18k interference problems turned me off of it. 
Do you use it only from your phone? Or do you use it on your computer?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I think it should be mentioned that the Fulla 2 is also susceptible to interference mostly from phone radio waves.  There's occasionally very quiet ticking.  But my phone has to be right next to the Fulla 2 and it seems to only affect the headphone out, not the line out.  If I move my phone 6 inches away from the Fulla 2 the problem goes away.


----------



## bigro

sometechnoob said:


> I think it should be mentioned that the Fulla 2 is also susceptible to interference mostly from phone radio waves.  There's occasionally very quiet ticking.  But my phone has to be right next to the Fulla 2 and it seems to only affect the headphone out, not the line out.  If I move my phone 6 inches away from the Fulla 2 the problem goes away.


 

 Not Just the Fulla 2 . Other DAC or amps as well. Sometimes just placing my phone next to my PC will do that.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

My CEntrance DACport Slim never had any sort of issue like that. So it really depends on the product.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Anyone here go from a dedicated sound card (not just onboard audio) to the Fulla 2?
  
 I ordered a Fulla 2 last night to get rid of my 7+ year old X-Fi Titanium PCIe sound card with craptastic software & drivers. I am currently using HD598 SE headphones and Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers and do plenty of FPS gaming and Tidal HiFi music listening. I am hoping that the Fulla 2 sounds at least as good (if not better) than the X-Fi while also getting rid of the extra drivers & software.
  
 Was the Fulla 2 a wise choice?


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> My CEntrance DACport Slim never had any sort of issue like that. So it really depends on the product.


 

 Yes, exactly.

 My K1 never has this problem either.
  
 But its fine as I don't typically put my phone RIGHT next to it


----------



## stalepie

riflemanfirst said:


> Anyone here go from a dedicated sound card (not just onboard audio) to the Fulla 2?
> 
> I ordered a Fulla 2 last night to get rid of my 7+ year old X-Fi Titanium PCIe sound card with craptastic software & drivers. I am currently using HD598 SE headphones and Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers and do plenty of FPS gaming and Tidal HiFi music listening. I am hoping that the Fulla 2 sounds at least as good (if not better) than the X-Fi while also getting rid of the extra drivers & software.
> 
> Was the Fulla 2 a wise choice?


 
  
 Maybe. It probably won't make much difference. In my experience, dac-amps don't really sound much different from each other. 
  
 Also my Fulla 2 has _already_ started to develop a static-y sound again (about 1 day after getting it fixed)! So I'm back to using a different one (Teac HA-P50), which never had this problem, and has less noise with IEMs anyway (unless you turn the volume up really loud, then there's a noisy whine that creeps in, which the Fulla 2 doesn't have).


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> I ordered one today too.
> The multiple reviews of the e18k interference problems turned me off of it.
> Do you use it only from your phone? Or do you use it on your computer?


 
 I use it with my PC and my Surface as well. I don't have issues there because the problem originates from RFI (proximity)  not from the USB. Only on occasion with my phone when its banded together. Never been enough to keep me from using it though unlike a desktop DAC/Amp I sent back because it was noisy with the USB.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> I use it with my PC and my Surface as well. I don't have issues there because the problem originates from RFI (proximity)  not from the USB. Only on occasion with my phone when its banded together. Never been enough to keep me from using it though unlike a desktop DAC/Amp I sent back because it was noisy with the USB.


 

 Do you use it in charging mode (PC Mode) or do you use it in mobile mode? I read reviews on amazon that said the different modes make a difference with the buzzing.
  
 Also are your headphones sensitive? Because some wrote that the buzzing is very bad with sensitive IEM's/Cans


----------



## EDVurd

riflemanfirst said:


> Anyone here go from a dedicated sound card (not just onboard audio) to the Fulla 2?
> 
> I ordered a Fulla 2 last night to get rid of my 7+ year old X-Fi Titanium PCIe sound card with craptastic software & drivers. I am currently using HD598 SE headphones and Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers and do plenty of FPS gaming and Tidal HiFi music listening. I am hoping that the Fulla 2 sounds at least as good (if not better) than the X-Fi while also getting rid of the extra drivers & software.
> 
> Was the Fulla 2 a wise choice?


 
  
 I was in a very similar situation as you with my 10 year old X-Fi Xtrememusic PCI (not even PCIe) card as well as the ProMedia 2.1 speakers and the HD598cs. I knew I was going to have to upgrade that PCI card at some point and like you mentioned the X-Fi drivers are definitely craptastic. I have been very pleased with the Fulla 2 in this setup and mainly use it for the speakers and just plug in the headphones when needed. While I have an unaligned and scratchy pot, both of which have been brought up by others in this thread, there is no distinguishable channel imbalance and I'm pleased with the sound overall. The misalignment is not generally noticed and the scratchy pot is just in the right channel only when actually changing the volume, so as something is usually playing when changing volume I tend to not notice the scratchiness. Neither of those issues were worth the inconvenience of returning, in my opinion. Anyways, I'm satisfied with the purchase and would likely do it again.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

edvurd said:


> I was in a very similar situation as you with my 10 year old X-Fi Xtrememusic PCI (not even PCIe) card as well as the ProMedia 2.1 speakers and the HD598cs. I knew I was going to have to upgrade that PCI card at some point and like you mentioned the X-Fi drivers are definitely craptastic. I have been very pleased with the Fulla 2 in this setup and mainly use it for the speakers and just plug in the headphones when needed. While I have an unaligned and scratchy pot, both of which have been brought up by others in this thread, there is no distinguishable channel imbalance and I'm pleased with the sound overall. The misalignment is not generally noticed and the scratchy pot is just in the right channel only when actually changing the volume, so as something is usually playing when changing volume I tend to not notice the scratchiness. Neither of those issues were worth the inconvenience of returning, in my opinion. Anyways, I'm satisfied with the purchase and would likely do it again.


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your experience. A very similar audio setup to mine for sure. I actually just recently had the HD598 Cs headphones and swapped it for the SE version for my preferences. Just out of curiosity, did you have to shave down your speaker's 3.5mm connector to fit the backside ports on the Fulla 2? Also, did switching to the Fulla 2 change your sound tonality/quality much from the X-Fi, and if yes, how so?


----------



## EDVurd

I did not have to do anything to the plug, but any larger and there might be an issue. The sound quality seems good to me, but I really don't have much experience beyond what I've just described. I did use the X-Fi Crystalizer at something like 70% and then EQ in whatever software I was using for playback, but it seems very similar in this setup.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

edvurd said:


> I did not have to do anything to the plug, but any larger and there might be an issue. The sound quality seems good to me, but I really don't have much experience beyond what I've just described. I did use the X-Fi Crystalizer at something like 70% and then EQ in whatever software I was using for playback, but it seems very similar in this setup.


 
  
 Good, I really didn't feel like having to shave/dremel the 3.5mm plug or the Fulla 2 itself so I'm glad it fits. I recently haven't been using any EQ, Crystalizer, or any other software enabled enhancements with my X-Fi. Apparently my tastes have gone towards hearing my Tidal HiFi music and sounds in games as close to original as possible. Or at least as original as my X-Fi will allow with my speakers & headphones. Thanks again for taking your time to reply!
  
 On a side note, the USPS tracker says my Fulla 2 should get here this Friday. I am definitely excited to give it a try. This will be my first venture into the external DAC & amp world.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> Good, I really didn't feel like having to shave/dremel the 3.5mm plug or the Fulla 2 itself so I'm glad it fits. I recently haven't been using any EQ, Crystalizer, or any other software enabled enhancements with my X-Fi. Apparently my tastes have gone towards hearing my Tidal HiFi music and sounds in games as close to original as possible. Or at least as original as my X-Fi will allow with my speakers & headphones. Thanks again for taking your time to reply!


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi. It seems alot of people eventually come to the point that they want to hear things as "they should sound".
  
 I have some good experiences with this and will let you know how I like it when it comes in.

 I will compare the Fulla 2 with the FiiO K1 and the HTC 10 aswell as the iPod Touch 6G.
 I could compare it against a Xonar DG also but I have little time to mess around with that setup right now.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> Do you use it in charging mode (PC Mode) or do you use it in mobile mode? I read reviews on amazon that said the different modes make a difference with the buzzing.
> 
> Also are your headphones sensitive? Because some wrote that the buzzing is very bad with sensitive IEM's/Cans


 
  
 Yes I do use it in PC mode. The beauty of it however is that you can run it off the battery as well if you have a noisy USB. I've used it with Vsonic GR07's, HE-400i's, HD558's, HF5's, T50RP Mk3's and the Image S4's. More often than not when you're not using USB for power and data the likelihood of noise decreases.
  
 What I would say to you is, if I'm understanding you correctly, a lot of what you have read may also be USB noise as SomeTechNoob and bigro were saying. Plenty of DAC/amps are susceptible to RFI and USB noise is hit-or-miss. I've never tried the Schiit Wyrd so I don't know how well it works but I understand it exists in part to combat this problem.
  
 Example: Using Tidal's desktop app on my PC in direct control/ forced volume mode my Audioengine D1 clicks every 6 seconds or so like clock work. It doesn't however do that in Jriver Media Center in direct mode, or when not in direct mode, OR with my wifes' super cheap 3 year old budget laptop under the same conditions. But my other DAC/amps work fine with it.
  
 As far as the E18, if you are interested I would recommend it from somewhere with easy returns should it not work out, but yes, you will have RFI with it sandwiched to your phone b/c of the radios but so will a lot of other things. How much of a problem it is depends on the phones/monitors, listening volume, and how much data your phones using (constantly using radios to sync etc vs streaming, buffer size, etc). FWIW I had less RFI over WiFi which I was always on at the house.
  
 edit:spelling


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Schiit added the second microUSB port to help remedy noisy USB issues from computers.  It's a lot easier to get a decent quality USB AC adapter - probably from your phone - and just plug it in to fix the issue.  I don't really think you should be buying a USB decrapifier system like the Wyrd when the Fulla 2 itself is the same price.  Doubling your costs - you might as well get a Modi 2 U and a Magni 2 at that point imo.
  
 I personally didn't notice a difference when compared to just using the data port for data+power, and I run a rather lengthy 6ft microUSB cable which I got for my Logitech Performance MX.
  
 And I know it's RFI because I ran my Fulla 2 in "mobile mode" (aux in from my phone & power in from the wall).  If I place my phone next to the Fulla 2 I could hear small ticks listening from the headphone out.  Turn on airplane mode and it goes away.
  
 ----------
  
 On another note, my Fulla 2 is on its way back.  Guess I got it out a bit too late today for Schiit to send the replacement unit out today.  Oh well, no biggie.  Onboard -> Magni 2 still sounds pretty great.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> Yes I do use it in PC mode. The beauty of it however is that you can run it off the battery as well if you have a noisy USB. I've used it with Vsonic GR07's, HE-400i's, HD558's, HF5's, T50RP Mk3's and the Image S4's. More often than not when you're not using USB for power and data the likelihood of noise decreases.
> 
> What I would say to you is, if I'm understanding you correctly, a lot of what you have read may also be USB noise as SomeTechNoob and bigro were saying. Plenty of DAC/amps are susceptible to RFI and USB noise is hit-or-miss. I've never tried the Schiit Wyrd so I don't know how well it works but I understand it exists in part to combat this problem.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks,
 Well depending on what happens with the Fulla2 I might just go and order the E18k after all.
  
 It is using some good hardware inside of it and many have said that BB 1798 sounds quite good.


----------



## NemoReborn

check better cause its  the 2 i got have bad pot noise and imbalance


----------



## dr cornelius

Hey Fulla 2 people - I’m just checking on this volume control noise issue.  It’s my understanding that some Fulla 2’s out there do _not_ have the scratchy volume noise, correct?
  
 I’m on my second Fulla 2 and although the low level imbalance is better than it was with my first one, the scratchy noise developed over a few days of use, just like the first one did.  So if there are Fulla 2’s out there without this issue (examples that have been in use for at least a few days) , then I’ll send back the second one for a third.  
  
 The imbalance isn’t a problem, it happens with my Magni 2 (not with my Jotunheim) - but the scratchiness should not happen.  There’s a workaround for the imbalance, but the noise is always there...
  
 Thanks for any info!


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Just out of curiosity, I emailed Schiit about the volume pot scratching noise issues to see if it has been fixed in more recently built units. This is what they had to tell me about it:

"The noise when changing the volume and imbalance at very low volumes is normal for a volume pot of this size. If you do not like how the Fulla operates, you are welcome to request a return within the 15 days."

My Fulla 2 will be arriving today so I'm hoping the volume pot noise won't be very noticeable.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Let's talk pot noise, since I mentioned it a few posts back. There shouldn't be an appreciable amount of pot noise in the Fulla 2, and indeed that is the case for the vast majority of them. In some cases, due to production variability, there may be a small amount of pot noise only when turning the knob, and usually only audible if no music is playing. 
  
 In other cases, there is quite a lot of pot noise, audible over the music. In this case, there's usually mechanical damage to the pot, and we can fix that, either with a swap in the first 15 days of ownership, or under warranty afterwards. 
  
 It's important to note that "tweaking" (bending) the pot to attempt perfect alignment causes mechanical damage that results in a lot of pot noise. Don't try to force the pot into alignment.


----------



## Limblifter

I'm a little over two weeks in with the Fulla 2.  I still don't notice any channel imbalance, that could be because I usually have the pot at 10 o'clock or higher.
  
 I sometimes notice a very slight scratchiness moving the pot when there is nothing playing.  If i turn the pot up and down a few times the scratchiness goes away.  It's almost as if there is some static build up in it.  
  
 I am using dedicated USB power via a Blackberry Playbook charger which puts out 1.8A.  I found a clearance bin full of them a while ago for $2 a piece and bought a dozen of them.  Not sure if this helps things or not but the power must be cleaner than using the computer power.  Who knows.  I'm still extremely happy with the Fulla 2.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jason stoddard said:


> Let's talk pot noise, since I mentioned it a few posts back. There shouldn't be an appreciable amount of pot noise in the Fulla 2, and indeed that is the case for the vast majority of them. In some cases, due to production variability, there may be a small amount of pot noise only when turning the knob, and usually only audible if no music is playing.
> 
> In other cases, there is quite a lot of pot noise, audible over the music. In this case, there's usually mechanical damage to the pot, and we can fix that, either with a swap in the first 15 days of ownership, or under warranty afterwards.
> 
> It's important to note that "tweaking" (bending) the pot to attempt perfect alignment causes mechanical damage that results in a lot of pot noise. Don't try to force the pot into alignment.




Thanks for the clarification. I was beginning to get a little paranoid about the Fulla 2 that will be arriving today. I'll definitely make sure not to bend the pot into alignment. As someone who does lots of component level PCB repair & troubleshooting at work, this makes perfect sense. Sometimes issues can pop up when vendors build PCB assemblies with different, but (almost) identically spec'd components.

Anyone here using the Fulla 2 with HD558 or 598 (open back) headphones? I'm curious to know what position the volume knob is adjusted to with the HD598 for normal volume levels. I understand the volume levels will vary from person to person, but I'm just curious.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Anyone using the Fulla 2 with HD598 open back headphones? I'm curious to know what position you have the volume knob adjusted to for normal listening and hoping that I will not have an imbalance problem with my HD598 SE.


----------



## FrivolsListener

dr cornelius said:


> Hey Fulla 2 people - I’m just checking on this volume control noise issue.  It’s my understanding that some Fulla 2’s out there do _not_ have the scratchy volume noise, correct?
> 
> I’m on my second Fulla 2 and although the low level imbalance is better than it was with my first one, the scratchy noise developed over a few days of use, just like the first one did.  So if there are Fulla 2’s out there without this issue (examples that have been in use for at least a few days) , then I’ll send back the second one for a third.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have one without the noise.  I used it for a week and then put it aside -- I bought it for another project that got temporarily sidelined.


----------



## D Rob

Ordered Tuesday at 4 Eastern and today we have it.


----------



## MarkArtz

frivolslistener said:


> I have one without the noise.  I used it for a week and then put it aside -- I bought it for another project that got temporarily sidelined.


 

 It took about 2 months of daily use for my 2nd Fulla 2 before it started making Pot Noise. I replaced the 1st one for being noisy since day 1 and I did not try to adjust or force center the knob. Both were well centered, however I used the 2nd for long period of time, everyday, constantly adjusting the volume on the Fulla 2 since all songs are not recorded the same way.
 Jason (Schiit Audio) offered to look at it before "swapping it", however I felt a level of no trust on the "we need to look at it before any solution." However I contacted Schiit and received same answer. Looks like its their norm, not to trust people that buy their products.  I am sorry, but I did not steal anything nor I am trying to take advantage of anyone. Its not my fault the "product" I got from them has a flaw. I dont think I am dealing with Schiit anymore....


----------



## cishida

My Fulla 2 has no pot noise and no channel imbalance that I can hear.


----------



## D Rob

riflemanfirst said:


> ...
> Anyone here using the Fulla 2 with HD558 or 598 (open back) headphones? I'm curious to know what position the volume knob is adjusted to with the HD598 for normal volume levels. I understand the volume levels will vary from person to person, but I'm just curious.


 
 I'm testing this for you now with HD558's unmodded. *The clock on this pot at full silence starts at about 7*. There's I'd say about a 5mm rotation to *7.6 and at that level, which would be low level listening the imbalance is rea*l. This is my low level listening volume and I can hear the keys of my mechanical (cherry mx) keyboard over the music as I type (for reference as it might help some).
  
 By *8 the imbalance is more-or-less gone*. I know that seems like minutia but I'd rather be too specific as to not inaccurately portray strengths and weaknesses.
  
 By *9 the imbalance is either gone or very hard to notice.* This is Normal listening volume to me and the sound of my mech keys are barely audible over the music.
  
 By *10 we are jamming* and I can no longer hear anything from my keyboard. There is no imbalance from here onward.
  
 It is true as well that even with the volume at full silence I can still hear faint music playing. This doesn't bother me at all though.
  
 Adding photos for reference and credibility because...credibility.
  
 Below is what I used to test.
  

  
  
 Below is 9 o'clock
  

  
  
 Below is 8 o'clock
  

  
  
 Below is "7.6" o'clock
  

  
 Below is 7 o'clock or "off"
  

  
 *edit: formatting


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Thanks for that post D Rob, exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I never listen to music at the "faint" level so I don't believe the inbalance will be an issue for me. By the way, is that a Logitech G810 keyboard? I have the same one and also with the backlight set to white.


----------



## D Rob

Initial impressions after less than 30 minutes on SQ, it is not bad at all, but it lacks the authority that the Audioengine D1 had with both my dynamic and planar headphones. That product (D1) is more expensive but I find the Fulla 2's SQ _at first listen_ to be inferior in relation to fullness of sound vs thinness, and bass presence and authority. 
  
 Obviously I need more time to evaluate. The volume pot is a hair off center but, eh.. The USB and TRS connections are fine with no issue related to fitment. I do *not* have a scratchy pot. Channel imbalance exists and is worse on higher sensitivity/lower impedance phones. If that's all I had to listen to, I'm not sure if this would be ideal because low level listening could pose a problem with IEM's or open backs. 
  
 I don't really do reviews but owning other things to compare it to and having some free time I think I will once all the dust has settled. 
 Overall first impressions are it's a solid competitive offering. It's not really fair to expand until I've had more time to evaluate it's full merits.


----------



## D Rob

riflemanfirst said:


> Thanks for that post D Rob, exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I never listen to music at the "faint" level so I don't believe the inbalance will be an issue for me. By the way, is that a Logitech G810 keyboard? I have the same one and also with the backlight set to white.


 
  
 That good to hear and you're welcome. Yes it is an 810. Great minds my friend great minds lol.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

d rob said:


> Initial impressions after less than 30 minutes on SQ, it is not bad at all, but it lacks the authority that the Audioengine D1 had with both my dynamic and planar headphones. That product (D1) is more expensive but I find the Fulla 2's SQ _at first listen_ to be inferior in relation to fullness of sound vs thinness, and bass presence and authority.


 
  
 Interesting since I was also considering the D1 before purchasing the Fulla 2. I ultimately chose the Fulla 2 since it requires no extra adapters for my headphones and speakers. The cheaper price was another added bonus.


----------



## maheeinfy

For those who like to listen at relatively low volume, and are bothered by the channel imbalance...try plugging headphones into the variable line-out on the back of the unit, and control volume with the Volume knob (careful not to plug headphones into fixed line out as it will blast your headphones/ear drums)
  
 Channel imbalance seems to less bothersome with this connection, and sound is as good as the headphone jack on the front, atleast on the lower volumes with easy to drive cans


----------



## D Rob

riflemanfirst said:


> Interesting since I was also considering the D1 before purchasing the Fulla 2. I ultimately chose the Fulla 2 since it requires no extra adapters for my headphones and speakers. The cheaper price was another added bonus.


 
 I bought the Fulla 2 looking for more power since Audioengine is about as vague as possible on the mW output of the D1 and if I was _really_ into a track I could max the D1 with my HE-400i's. I'm finding the Fulla 2 can get louder as expected but the bass...
  
 The D1 immediately impressed me by how full the sound was on first listen. The Fulla 2 on the other hand is much brighter. This isn't a "bass by the numbers" difference like bass'y cans vs treble'y cans. It's every appreciable meaning of the word bass. Speed, extension, control, presence, decay, sub-bass... 
  
 After all of that I'm still not saying the Fulla 2 is bad ha ha. Once I listen more though I'm the type to call "better" better so we shall see how they compete when my ears have adjusted to what the Fulla 2 is. I can't judge it fairly yet because my ears are in "competition mode" and I'm willing to acknowledge that.


----------



## FrivolsListener

markartz said:


> It took about 2 months of daily use for my 2nd Fulla 2 before it started making Pot Noise. I replaced the 1st one for being noisy since day 1 and I did not try to adjust or force center the knob. Both were well centered, however I used the 2nd for long period of time, everyday, constantly adjusting the volume on the Fulla 2 since all songs are not recorded the same way.
> Jason (Schiit Audio) offered to look at it before "swapping it", however I felt a level of no trust on the "we need to look at it before any solution." However I contacted Schiit and received same answer. Looks like its their norm, not to trust people that buy their products.  I am sorry, but I did not steal anything nor I am trying to take advantage of anyone. Its not my fault the "product" I got from them has a flaw. I dont think I am dealing with Schiit anymore....


 
  
 I think you're misconstruing their motives.   I *know* you've never worked in customer  support, because there is a level of "bullschiit noise" that you have to wade through where some people will never be satisfied no matter what.
  
 I know.  I used to be one of those people.
  
 But, let them take a look.  Be sure to fill out all the info in your RMA request, including the headphones.  If you have really sensitive cans with really discerning ears, you might hear something that I don't hear on my not-so-sensitive Sennheisers.  (That also goes for the volume imbalance problem at low gain.)
  
 I know that I have felt that Nick was giving me crap when I had an issue with one of my devices.  So, I followed up with a log file from my machine where it had failed, repeatable, data that I could hand to him, and say, this is not normal.  Once I had showed that to him, he was speedy and thorough.
  
 The worst that could happen is that they say, sorry, that's normal.   It's not the end of the world.  If  you do nothing, you'd be in that same place.


----------



## artur9

I think I am keeping my Fulla2 because I couldn't find the order # for the RMA.  Oh, well.
  
 I like the suggestion above about using the line out.  But I also wanted to ask, in general, what headphones mates best with the Fulla2?  In particular, I want the volume knob to have some real play rather than staying between 6 and 8 o'clock.
  
 So, what headphones work best with that volume knob given that I never listen softer than about 40dB or louder than about 85dB?


----------



## maheeinfy

artur9 said:


> I think I am keeping my Fulla2 because I couldn't find the order # for the RMA.  Oh, well.
> 
> I like the suggestion above about using the line out.  But I also wanted to ask, in general, what headphones mates best with the Fulla2?  In particular, I want the volume knob to have some real play rather than staying between 6 and 8 o'clock.
> 
> So, what headphones work best with that volume knob given that I never listen softer than about 40dB or louder than about 85dB?


 
 Moderately hard to drive headphones like K7XX would let you take the Volume ~8 o'clock, or even higher if you listen loud
  
 K7XX sounds good with Fulla 2


----------



## Jimster480

dr cornelius said:


> Hey Fulla 2 people - I’m just checking on this volume control noise issue.  It’s my understanding that some Fulla 2’s out there do _not_ have the scratchy volume noise, correct?
> 
> I’m on my second Fulla 2 and although the low level imbalance is better than it was with my first one, the scratchy noise developed over a few days of use, just like the first one did.  So if there are Fulla 2’s out there without this issue (examples that have been in use for at least a few days) , then I’ll send back the second one for a third.
> 
> ...


 

 I'll let you know when mine comes in!


----------



## Jimster480

maheeinfy said:


> Moderately hard to drive headphones like K7XX would let you take the Volume ~8 o'clock, or even higher if you listen loud
> 
> K7XX sounds good with Fulla 2


 

 This is one of the pairs of headphones I was looking at buying.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

My Fulla 2 arrived today and here are some initial observations/impressions:
  
 1.) There is speaker imbalance only when the volume knob is set to almost as low as it can go. That said, this is not an issue for me because it is extremely quiet and I'd never listen to anything that quietly anyways. 
  
 2.) There is no "scratching" pot noise when adjusting the volume knob. I hear a slight "whooshing" noise but only when adjusting the knob quickly and not playing any music or other sounds. Definitely not as severe for me as others have reported. What I am doing currently is setting the knob on the Fulla 2 to the 12 o'clock position and adjusting volume from my keyboard/Windows itself. It is simply more convenient this way for me and avoids the dreaded "scratching/whooshing" sound.
  
 3.) The volume knob itself is definitely crooked like many others have reported. I am refraining from bending it straight per Schiit's advice to avoid damaging the pot.
  
 4.) No need to modify my Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speaker set's 3.5mm plug to fit into the rear output jack. 
  
 5.) No audible USB noise on my computer when using the single USB cable for power and data. Also, no difference in sound quality or volume levels when using a USB charger for power.
  
 6.) Based on the little bit of Tidal listening I've done so far, I am having a hard time distinguishing the difference (if any) in sound quality between my old X-Fi sound card with all software enabled "enhancements" disabled and the Fulla 2. I don't feel that I've lost or gained anything noticeable in that department. To me, both the X-Fi and Fulla 2 produce ear candy when listening to Tidal Hi-Fi music with my HD598.
  
 7.) Both the X-Fi and Fulla 2 can drive my HD598 headphones to painfully loud volume levels, so no real loss or gain that department either. 
  
 So far I am happy with the Fulla 2. I'm still giving it a few days to decide if I want to retire my X-Fi once and for all.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> My Fulla 2 arrived today and here are some initial observations/impressions:
> 
> 1.) There is speaker imbalance only when the volume knob is set to almost as low as it can go. That said, this is not an issue for me because it is extremely quiet and I'd never listen to anything that quietly anyways.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice observations, unfortunately USPS decided to just not deliver mine today even though it was supposedly out for delivery.
 I hope they come early tomorrow and not at night because I will be seeing Lang Lang and not be back until real late.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> Nice observations, unfortunately USPS decided to just not deliver mine today even though it was supposedly out for delivery.
> I hope they come early tomorrow and not at night because I will be seeing Lang Lang and not be back until real late.


 
  
 I hope you got your little piece of Schiit in time today!
  
 I was looking pretty hard for flaws yesterday and really wasn't able to find anything negative with my usage. This little DAC/amp really does pump out some seriously enjoyable sound with my HD598. Granted, this is my first external DAC/amp so I don't have much else to compare to here. Even if I do decide to buy a bigger, badder DAC/amp, I don't see myself getting rid of my Fulla 2. It will be a great piece of kit to take on the road if nothing else.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> I hope you got your little piece of Schiit in time today!
> 
> I was looking pretty hard for flaws yesterday and really wasn't able to find anything negative with my usage. This little DAC/amp really does pump out some seriously enjoyable sound with my HD598. Granted, this is my first external DAC/amp so I don't have much else to compare to here. Even if I do decide to buy a bigger, badder DAC/amp, I don't see myself getting rid of my Fulla 2. It will be a great piece of kit to take on the road if nothing else.


 

 Thanks!
 Its out for delivery now so I should get it sometime today, unfortunately I'm about to leave for the rest of the day so maybe tonight late I'll get a chance to play with it.


----------



## pcwp21

​I checked with Schitt and was told that the fulla 2 and the Mangi/modi  have the same DAC chip. For my use, the Fulla 2 has performed well both as a combo DAC/ AMP and as a DAC.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Schiit's own website lists the Modi 2 and the Fulla 2 dac chips already, which most know to be the AKM AK4490.


----------



## D Rob

How does the Magni 2 alter the sound of the Fulla 2?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I found the Fulla 2 a tad bit thin, especially on my HD 6XX and T50RPs.  I guess the extra power makes the sound a bit fuller.  Most notably on the HD 6XX, which gets cleaner and tighter bass.
  
 Please note that while I say these things, I still find differences between various dacs and amps very small.  The Fulla 2 still outputs great sound.  It's a good option if you want to clean up your computer's onboard audio with a dedicated solution or want the various features of the Fulla 2.
  
 My replacement Fulla 2 arrives on monday.  I've been listening with onboard->magni 2 for half a week and it sounds extremely good to my ears as well.  Maybe a tiny bit less crisp, but that's it.
  
 Basically: Headphones >>>>> amp > dac when it comes to upgrades.


----------



## D Rob

Lol. Thanks. I'm similar in that I'm starting to think the amplification stage plays a bigger role, but I hear differences in DACs to be sure. I was wondering if it "filled in" the sound like you said. With my 400i's it's a bit thinner than I'd like at the moment. It sounds better with my dynamic phones to me.


----------



## Jimster480

Well Okay I didn't realize this has a 1/4th headphone output instead of a 1/8th.
 So... when I plug in my 1More Triple drivers using a 1/4th to 1/8th driver I get ghost sounds, I assume this is because of the Mic part of the 3.5mm (1/8th) so what can I do to get an adapter that will actually work properly?
 I have 3 sets of headphones here all with mic cables, only my RP-HD10's have both kinds.
 The only way I can make my headphones work is to have the plug not completely in the 1/8th side of the adapter (leaving the mic "ring" outside of the adapter completely) but obviously this isn't really a solution as I have to sit very still because if I pull it out at all then it destroys one of the channels or the voices.


----------



## rkw

jimster480 said:


> when I plug in my 1More Triple drivers using a 1/4th to 1/8th driver I get ghost sounds, I assume this is because of the Mic part of the 3.5mm (1/8th) ...
> The only way I can make my headphones work is to have the plug not completely in the 1/8th side of the adapter (leaving the mic "ring" outside of the adapter completely)


 
  
 I would say that there is something wrong with your adapter. The adapter should work equally well using headphones with or without mic. I also happen to have a 1More Triple Driver, and I can plug it into my Jotunheim with a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter, and it works well. I use an adapter that came with my Yuin earbuds, and I use it with headphones both with and without mics. Do you have any headphones without mic to test your adapter with?


----------



## Jimster480

rkw said:


> I would say that there is something wrong with your adapter. The adapter should work equally well using headphones with or without mic. I also happen to have a 1More Triple Driver, and I can plug it into my Jotunheim with a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter, and it works well. I use an adapter that came with my Yuin earbuds, and I use it with headphones both with and without mics. Do you have any headphones without mic to test your adapter with?


 

 Yes,
 I will test them tomorrow.
  
 I tried 2 different adapters and have the same issue (completely different adapters).

 But I have played with the 1/8th side that I got it to work fine without falling out, it just took about a half hour for me to figure out exactly the right amount to pull the plug out.
  
 I have to say this thing sounds incredible, I also have none of the POT issues that were mentioned here. Mine is rock solid!

 The vocals though are a little harsh (depends on artist, S's can be stinging on occasion) and I feel that it is a tad bit bright, compared to the FiiO K1 which was already brighter than the HTC 10 but also lacked resolution in comparison to the 10.

 The one thing I do notice though  (I haven't had a chance to use a secondary power adapter) is the number of cracks/pops which occur.
 Before on the K1 I would listen for the entire day and never hear a single pop, in only an hour I've heard atleast 50.
 But I bet that the Fulla 2 pulls more power than the K1 by far, so that might be it.
  
 The analog pot is very convenient though and it doesn't keep my PC screen on like the K1 does!


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> The vocals though are a little harsh (depends on artist, S's can be stinging on occasion) and I feel that it is a tad bit bright, compared to the FiiO K1 which was already brighter than the HTC 10 but also lacked resolution in comparison to the 10.
> 
> The one thing I do notice though  (I haven't had a chance to use a secondary power adapter) is the number of cracks/pops which occur.
> Before on the K1 I would listen for the entire day and never hear a single pop, in only an hour I've heard atleast 50.
> But I bet that the Fulla 2 pulls more power than the K1 by far, so that might be it.


 
  
 I can agree after a couple days of listening that the sound is a bit bright.
  
 It is definitely recommended to run a separate power source for the Fulla 2 if connecting to your HTC 10 (other mobile devices) via USB. That should help clean up your sound as well as prevent draining your HTC 10's battery. That said, I've only been using the Fulla 2 on my desktop PC and haven't encountered cracks/pops while using the single included USB cable for power and data.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> I can agree after a couple days of listening that the sound is a bit bright.
> 
> It is definitely recommended to run a separate power source for the Fulla 2 if connecting to your HTC 10 (other mobile devices) via USB. That should help clean up your sound as well as prevent draining your HTC 10's battery. That said, I've only been using the Fulla 2 on my desktop PC and haven't encountered cracks/pops while using the single included USB cable for power and data.




I am using it via my laptop only. I see no point to connecting it to an HTC 10 as it's likely that the HTC 10 has just as good if not better audio quality.


----------



## Chilihead

I just got my fulla 2 and I love it.
 Having said that I have zero experience with DAC/AMPs as this is my first unit so perhaps those with better speakers/headphones feel otherwise.
  
 I was using an ASUS Xonar DX which was just "OK".
  
 for normal everyday use I just use the line out into a vizio sound bar.
 If its headphone time then I plug in my ATH-M50x phones and enjoy.
  
 I must say I was surprised how difficult it was getting the micro usb plug in to the unit.
 I won't be moving it anywhere so it doesn't really matter I guess but I was afraid I was going to damage it.
  
 A job well done to the folks at Schiit!


----------



## Jimster480

chilihead said:


> I just got my fulla 2 and I love it.
> Having said that I have zero experience with DAC/AMPs as this is my first unit so perhaps those with better speakers/headphones feel otherwise.
> 
> I was using an ASUS Xonar DX which was just "OK".
> ...


 

 Welcome to Head-FI!

 I haven't had a chance to compare mine to my Xonar DG yet either, but I expect that the amp on this is better than the Xonar.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I was looking at the Fulla 2, and I was wondering if it'd have enough power to Drive Hifiman HE-400's and MrSpeakers Mad Dogs? I love the form factor of this little rig and if it could drtive those 2 sets of cans it'd be perfect for me


----------



## Jimster480

hiddenfatkid said:


> I was looking at the Fulla 2, and I was wondering if it'd have enough power to Drive Hifiman HE-400's and MrSpeakers Mad Dogs? I love the form factor of this little rig and if it could drtive those 2 sets of cans it'd be perfect for me


 

 Well HE400S has a 32ohm imped and it should have enough power to drive them. As they were mentioning that phones can drive them fine.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

jimster480 said:


> Well HE400S has a 32ohm imped and it should have enough power to drive them. As they were mentioning that phones can drive them fine.


 
 I'm talking about the OG HE-400's, Big Blues, I have no idea how different they are from the S, but would the F2 still be able to drive them and the Mad Dogs?


----------



## Jimster480

Just check their power requirements, the Fulla 2 has 550mw/channel output @ 16ohm.
  
 I have a set of Panasonic RP-HD10's and they can use upto 1500mw max and honestly it powers them to a more than comfortable volume at ~22% volume on the POT.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

jimster480 said:


> Just check their power requirements, the Fulla 2 has 550mw/channel output @ 16ohm.
> 
> I have a set of Panasonic RP-HD10's and they can use upto 1500mw max and honestly it powers them to a more than comfortable volume at ~22% volume on the POT.


 
 I honestly know what 3 of those words mean out of that whole reply haha, but I'll take it as a yes that it can drive both of those sets of cans


----------



## RiflemanFirst

Pretty sure this has been mentioned before in this thread and others, but make sure the "disable all enhancements" box is checked in your Windows speakers properties if you haven't done so already. Maybe I'm experiencing a placebo effect, but I swear I got a slight improvement in sound quality by doing this. Not sure how exactly to explain the difference other than it just sounds "better" now. Perhaps more detailed? Anyways, I'd like to hear what others have to say if they can hear a difference as well.


----------



## MarkArtz

riflemanfirst said:


> Pretty sure this has been mentioned before in this thread and others, but make sure the "disable all enhancements" box is checked in your Windows speakers properties if you haven't done so already. Maybe I'm experiencing a placebo effect, but I swear I got a slight improvement in sound quality by doing this. Not sure how exactly to explain the difference other than it just sounds "better" now. Perhaps more detailed? Anyways, I'd like to hear what others have to say if they can hear a difference as well.


 
 No difference here. I tried that with the Fulla 2 and the audioengine d1 and no improvement either way. I even tried ticking the bass, I wanted a little more punch since none of my Dac/amps have a gain switch, but no improvement or anything. Are you using your computer to control the volume? or the the Fulla 2's volume knob?


----------



## RiflemanFirst

markartz said:


> No difference here. I tried that with the Fulla 2 and the audioengine d1 and no improvement either way. I even tried ticking the bass, I wanted a little more punch since none of my Dac/amps have a gain switch, but no improvement or anything. Are you using your computer to control the volume? or the the Fulla 2's volume knob?




I use Windows (more specifically my keyboard) to control the volume. My Fulla 2's volume knob is adjusted to around 1 o'clock currently.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> Pretty sure this has been mentioned before in this thread and others, but make sure the "disable all enhancements" box is checked in your Windows speakers properties if you haven't done so already. Maybe I'm experiencing a placebo effect, but I swear I got a slight improvement in sound quality by doing this. Not sure how exactly to explain the difference other than it just sounds "better" now. Perhaps more detailed? Anyways, I'd like to hear what others have to say if they can hear a difference as well.


 

 No change for me either.


----------



## Marlowe

hiddenfatkid said:


> I'm talking about the OG HE-400's, Big Blues, I have no idea how different they are from the S, but would the F2 still be able to drive them and the Mad Dogs?


 
 The 400S is much easier to drive than other Hifiman cans, I believe. I don't have the HE-400, but the Fulla 2 drove my 400i reasonably well, though the volume usually was set at 1 or 2 o'clock, much higher than necessary with my Fidelio X2. (Supposedly the 400S can be driven by a phone; with volume maxed on my mid-range Android, the 400i has insufficient volume for me.)  However, I upgraded to a Magni 2 U/Modi Multibit and the 400i is much happier.


----------



## D Rob

riflemanfirst said:


> Pretty sure this has been mentioned before in this thread and others, but make sure the "disable all enhancements" box is checked in your Windows speakers properties if you haven't done so already. Maybe I'm experiencing a placebo effect, but I swear I got a slight improvement in sound quality by doing this. Not sure how exactly to explain the difference other than it just sounds "better" now. Perhaps more detailed? Anyways, I'd like to hear what others have to say if they can hear a difference as well.


 
 It will also disable APO's you may have had (like the PC Equalizer software). I think before you mentioned you were using that on your sound card at least. When you tick to disable it will no longer be able to work on the device you disabled enhancements on.


----------



## Jimster480

marlowe said:


> The 400S is much easier to drive than other Hifiman cans, I believe. I don't have the HE-400, but the Fulla 2 drove my 400i reasonably well, though the volume usually was set at 1 or 2 o'clock, much higher than necessary with my Fidelio X2. (Supposedly the 400S can be driven by a phone; with volume maxed on my mid-range Android, the 400i has insufficient volume for me.)  However, I upgraded to a Magni 2 U/Modi Multibit and the 400i is much happier.


 

 The Magni 2U has an insane amount of power, I don't really understand what headphones really need that sort of power.
 Most headphones these days are made to be efficient, and every major brand is on the same track.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

d rob said:


> It will also disable APO's you may have had (like the PC Equalizer software). I think before you mentioned you were using that on your sound card at least. When you tick to disable it will no longer be able to work on the device you disabled enhancements on.


 
  
 No APO's here. I might have been talking about the Creative driver/software package settings when I was using the X-Fi. I'll definitely keep this in mind if I ever want to try APOs, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Selbi

I can confirm that APO stops working when I disable enhancements. Whether they have any sound quality change or not, I don't really care. Having no EQ sucks.

Different question: is there any reason not to pick 24 bit / 96 kHz?


----------



## RiflemanFirst

selbi said:


> Different question: is there any reason not to pick 24 bit / 96 kHz?




Depends on what you are listening to. For example, 44.1/48 kHz audio & music files will be upsampled to 96 kHz. Some would argue that can cause a degradation in sound quality. I personally can't hear a difference and leave mine set to 24-bit 48 kHz.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

It has been shown that windows upsampling is really lackluster and actually degrades audio quality so I stick with 44.1


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> It has been shown that windows upsampling is really lackluster and actually degrades audio quality so I stick with 44.1


 

 I was wondering about this too so I left it how it is.
 I doubt that Spotify is above 16/44.1


----------



## Selbi

What about 16 vs 24 then?


----------



## Jimster480

selbi said:


> What about 16 vs 24 then?


 

 Most likely its the same crap.
 WSAPI has always sucked, this is why I miss the days of DirectSound.
  
 Now we have to have drivers that support KernelStreaming or ASIO (very similar)


----------



## Joof

Hi was directed here for help. I haven't been following this thread so apologies if this has already been asked. Here's the situation:
  
 I use my Fulla 2 as a DAC and variable out for both my powered monitors and my headphones (JBL LSR 305, ATH M50). _Please forgive my headphones, I'll be getting some monoprice ones when my budget allows for it. _
  
*Using the Fulla 2 with my laptop (plugged into the mains as the battery is dead) - *I get very little discernible noise / static coming through if at all. If I crank up the gain on the speakers to beyond what I would use normally, it is audible when I listen for it. If I use it with my headphones, I cannot hear any noise at all.
  
*Using the Fulla 2 with my desktop PC *- I cannot hear any noise through the headphones at all. However if I use my speakers + Fulla + PC, there is a huge amount of static, digital sounding noise, that sounds 'bitty' for lack of a better word. When I move the mouse, a higher pitched digital noise appears in the static too, for as long as the mouse is moving. I have to turn the gain down to 4/10 and crank up the fulla in order to make it not distracting during music (and games), but this can cause some distortion. I have tried all different combinations of plug sockets, usb sockets, checked for drivers. Given that my PC is essentially a budget gaming PC, could this be interferance from a bad motherboard? Or is it the Fulla? The combination of the fulla with the speakers?


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Hi was directed here for help. I haven't been following this thread so apologies if this has already been asked. Here's the situation:
> 
> I use my Fulla 2 as a DAC and variable out for both my powered monitors and my headphones (JBL LSR 305, ATH M50). _Please forgive my headphones, I'll be getting some monoprice ones when my budget allows for it. _
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe it is an issue with the variable output.
  
 Have you tried connecting the Fulla2 to the speakers via the DAC out instead of the variable output?

 I mean you mentioned it here, but didn't specify the use case.


----------



## Jimster480

On another note I cannot stop these pops which just keep happening all the time....

 I have gotten a different headphone adapter and switched to a different headphone cable for the HD-10's and its still happening pretty frequently.
 Using one of my phone chargers to power the Fulla2 hasn't made the problem go away either.
  
 But I can tell you that these pops happen in every single song, usually 2-6 times per song on a loud track (and alot more frequently on a quiet track, meaning there are more I just cannot hear them on more "filled" tracks).


----------



## Selbi

jimster480 said:


> Now we have to have drivers that support KernelStreaming or ASIO (very similar)




So far I haven't been able to find a way to bypass Windows consistently outside of, say, Foobar. Would be cool if that was somehow possible.


----------



## Jimster480

selbi said:


> So far I haven't been able to find a way to bypass Windows consistently outside of, say, Foobar. Would be cool if that was somehow possible.


 

 Its not, because the program has to support the interface aswell.
  
 Its just garbage AF honestly, when before on XP everything could use DirectSound with no problems and there was EAX aswell.
 After that the Kernel takes full control of the device and only specific drivers that link into the kernel with programs built to use the special interface can bypass that BS.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

VB-Audio Hi-Fi Cable http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable is what I used to use.  Unfortunately your device needs ASIO support, which I don't think the Fulla 2 has.  Basically it'll pipe everything through ASIO directly to your device.
  
 That said, I pretty much can't tell the difference between ASIO and WASAPI anyways.  ASIO has a good amount of buffer and wasapi doesnt, so I use wasapi.  Good enough for me.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> VB-Audio Hi-Fi Cable http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/ is what I used to use.  Unfortunately your device needs ASIO support, which I don't think the Fulla 2 has.  Basically it'll pipe everything through ASIO directly to your device.
> 
> That said, I pretty much can't tell the difference between ASIO and WASAPI anyways.  ASIO has a good amount of buffer and wasapi doesnt, so I use wasapi.  Good enough for me.


 

 That link doesn't work either


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jimster480 said:


> That link doesn't work either


 
 http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/
  
 apparently the "is" got added to the link for some odd reason.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Cable/
> 
> apparently the "is" got added to the link for some odd reason.


 

 Thats a pretty cool application.
 I use Equalify for Spotify to select my external DAC's instead of using the default one.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Replacement Fulla 2 is in today.  Looks like Schiit changed the packaging from previous units.
  
 Looks the same from the outside

  
 But the inside is different!  Micro-USB cable no longer stored in the lid.

  
 Cable is a bit cramped inside.  Also different from the previous 2 monoprice cables that I got before.

  
 Cable does transfer both data and power, so that's fine with me.

  
 Best pot alignment yet.  Knob chamfer isn't sharp like my last unit.

  
 I will report back on pot quality soon.  Initial testing with HD 6XX is showing this unit to be better than the previous 2, which is great.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> Replacement Fulla 2 is in today.  Looks like Schiit changed the packaging from previous units.
> 
> Looks the same from the outside
> 
> ...


 

 Yep thats the same as I just got.
 And my Pot is placed pretty well in the center.
  
 Now if I could get past this popping.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I have never had any noticeable popping issues on any of my 3 Fulla 2s now.
  
 ------------
  
 Looks like this Fulla 2 is a keeper for me.  Channel imbalance works itself out a little bit before 8 o'clock - low enough for me to use even my efficient 18ohm KZ ZS3 IEMs at listening level while maintaining 100% system volume.  I don't really get any sort of static or scratching on the pot unless I'm using efficient stuff.  And even then, the static/scratches are only apparent when changing the knob past 10 o'clock - which will blow out your ears quite easily by that point.  It looks like all functions work flawlessly as well: OTG w/ HTC One M9, line & pre out, aux in, and ofc headphone out.  No sort of shorting when plugging/unplugging like in Zeos' review.
  
 Thanks Schiit & Co. for the fantastic support.  Covering shipping for both ways is a godsend.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> I have never had any noticeable popping issues on any of my 3 Fulla 2s now.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...



So you are using an HTC M9 as a source? 
Because I'm using a high end laptop. 
And with my FiiO K1 I have no problems with these pops at all. 
But yes I am glad that the channel imbalance is only when its really close to 0% volume. 
So it sounds fine even if it's a tad bright for my tastes. 

It's really just the pops during songs that are killing it for me.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> So you are using an HTC M9 as a source?
> Because I'm using a high end laptop.
> And with my FiiO K1 I have no problems with these pops at all.
> But yes I am glad that the channel imbalance is only when its really close to 0% volume.
> ...


 
  
 Just out of curiosity, are you using a streaming service for music or are you playing music files saved on your laptop? Also, is the popping happening during all songs with your Fulla 2, or just certain ones?


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> So you are using an HTC M9 as a source?
> Because I'm using a high end laptop.
> And with my FiiO K1 I have no problems with these pops at all.
> But yes I am glad that the channel imbalance is only when its really close to 0% volume.
> ...


 
 What program are you using to play music in? I'm guessing it's a latency issue, or a USB one.
 Is it in a hub shared with a keyboard or mouse?
 Does your PC use WiFi or is it hardwired?
 Is the popping consistent time wise (does it almost occur at the same interval of time every time or is it just random)?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jimster480 said:


> So you are using an HTC M9 as a source?
> Because I'm using a high end laptop.
> And with my FiiO K1 I have no problems with these pops at all.
> But yes I am glad that the channel imbalance is only when its really close to 0% volume.
> ...




I have a custom desktop I built(which the Fulla 2 will spend most of its time connected to, my HTC One M9, and a lot of other laptops. No issues when connected to a computer either


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you using a streaming service for music or are you playing music files saved on your laptop? Also, is the popping happening during all songs with your Fulla 2, or just certain ones?



I'm using spotify with equalify.

Its happening in all songs.





d rob said:


> What program are you using to play music in? I'm guessing it's a latency issue, or a USB one.
> Is it in a hub shared with a keyboard or mouse?
> Does your PC use WiFi or is it hardwired?
> Is the popping consistent time wise (does it almost occur at the same interval of time every time or is it just random)?



It's random completely. 
I have taken time to attempt to play the same songs and listen for the pops and they are random. 
It's very frustrating. 
I do have a USB mouse plugged into the other side but I'm not sure which side is USB 2 and which is USB 3.
But either way its plugged into the same port as the K1 was.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> I have a custom desktop I built(which the Fulla 2 will spend most of its time connected to, my HTC One M9, and a lot of other laptops. No issues when connected to a computer either


 

 yea I have 4 Custom machines here aswell but I haven't tried the Fulla 2 with any of them as family is staying with me at the moment and is in my office.
 So I am using my laptops in my dining room instead to get work done.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> I'm using spotify with equalify.
> 
> Its happening in all songs.
> It's random completely.
> ...


 
 Have you tried it without equalify? I know this will suck if it solves it, but try a front side USB or another one that isn't shared. That sucks though I had those problems with a DAC amp I otherwise loved. For me the issue was using it in direct mode with Tidal. Any other programs in direct mode, or any other program and I got no pops. 
  
 The most common causes are shared USB, Drivers (in this case separate software interfering), wifi being enabled, software polling (things that sync like drop box or other things that do background sync), windows update being shared between PC (on windows 10), you can also set your pc to prioritize background services and that may fix it. If you try them I'd do them one at a time to test.
  
 For me what fixed it was using JRiver and running Tidal through it in direct mode, but since I could change the latency a few milliseconds in JRiver it fixed it. That was a different DAC amp though.
  
*I would start by first* trying a free media player that has a Spotify plug in where you can still stream your collection through a different program. Best of luck.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> Have you tried it without equalify? I know this will suck if it solves it, but try a front side USB or another one that isn't shared. That sucks though I had those problems with a DAC amp I otherwise loved. For me the issue was using it in direct mode with Tidal. Any other programs in direct mode, or any other program and I got no pops.
> 
> The most common causes are shared USB, Drivers (in this case separate software interfering), wifi being enabled, software polling (things that sync like drop box or other things that do background sync), windows update being shared between PC (on windows 10), you can also set your pc to prioritize background services and that may fix it. If you try them I'd do them one at a time to test.
> 
> ...


 

 There aren't really other programs to use Spotify, I looked around already.
 The mouse is plugged into one side and the Fulla2 into the other side.

 If I remove equalify then I have to reconfigure the audio on the computer to use it as the main sound device meaning everything will output through it which is not what I want.
  
 Honestly if I cannot get it to work in the same configuration as the K1 i will simply return it. Its not worth the time to play with when I know the K1 works without issue. I can just buy an E10K which is the same thing with an Alps POT and call it a day.
  
 No programs running in the background should ever affect your USB unless your computer is a piece of trash. As a software developer the two situations have no correlation. Additionally using network connections or updating windows don't have affects either unless they are driver based. Now if your audio is set as the primary device then there can always be other programs butting into your audio and causing distortions,etc as it has to be MIXED by windows. But in the way I am using it there are no programs which are sending anything to the DAC other than Spotify.
 As someone who is a low level software engineer and has had 2-3 sound devices in my PC's for the past 12 years I know how to route audio in windows to avoid distortions.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> There aren't really other programs to use Spotify, I looked around already.
> The mouse is plugged into one side and the Fulla2 into the other side.
> 
> If I remove equalify then I have to reconfigure the audio on the computer to use it as the main sound device meaning everything will output through it which is not what I want.
> ...


 
 I was just trying to be helpful making no assumptions as to your intelligence in these matters. Asynchronous DAC's control the USB buffer (the Fulla 2 is asynchronous), if something else interferes with that it can cause popping (processors can even do this). This is a fact my man and the only reason I pointed it out trying to help you get it sorted. If you don't want to deal with it, no problem I don't blame you.
 But you still may run into it in the future. I have several USB DACs and two have made noise but each time with only one out of each of my 3 PCs so it's hit or miss. It's the reason I only buy DACs now that can run without USB power.
  
 Best of luck. Sorry it didn't work out for you.
  
 *edit: spelling


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> I was just trying to be helpful making no assumptions as to your intelligence in these matters. Asynchronous DAC's control the USB buffer (the Fulla 2 is asynchronous), if something else interferes with that it can cause popping (processors can even do this). This is a fact my man and the only reason I pointed it out trying to help you get it sorted. If you don't want to deal with it, no problem I don't blame you.
> But you still may run into it in the future. I have several USB DACs and two have made noise but each time with only one out of each of my 3 PCs so it's hit or miss. It's the reason I only buy DACs now that can run without USB power.
> 
> Best of luck. Sorry it didn't work out for you.
> ...



I appreciate you trying to help I will play around with it a little bit more tomorrow. I have reconnected it again now using one of my HTC Chargers with a new USB cable.
I have also changed to another 1/4 to 1/8 adapter.

I'll keep everybody updated on how things go tomorrow.


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> Maybe it is an issue with the variable output.
> 
> Have you tried connecting the Fulla2 to the speakers via the DAC out instead of the variable output?
> 
> I mean you mentioned it here, but didn't specify the use case.


 
  
 Just tried using jsut the DAC and to no avail. It sounds exactly the same.


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Just tried using jsut the DAC and to no avail. It sounds exactly the same.


 

 So you have static then with just the DAC output?


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> So you have static then with just the DAC output?




Yes, sorry, I'm not being very clear with my wording. Both variable out and just DAC give the digital sounding static when listening on my monitors and from my desktop PC.


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Yes, sorry, I'm not being very clear with my wording. Both variable out and just DAC give the digital sounding static when listening on my monitors and from my desktop PC.


 

 So you are going
 PC -> USB to Fulla 2 -> Dac Output to Monitors using 3.5mm to RCA?
 PC -> USB to Fulla 2 -> Variable Output to Monitors using 3.5mm to RCA?
  
 Both of these are giving you static but
  
 Fulla 2 -> Headphone output to Headphones
  
 Isn't giving you static?
  
 Have you tested the 3.5mm to RCA cable elsewhere?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

You can try plugging in your headphones to the variable out and see if you get static that way.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> You can try plugging in your headphones to the variable out and see if you get static that way.


 

 This is true too, they would be dull but should have enough volume for you to hear static or not.
  
 Especially if you have more sensitive headphones.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jimster480 said:


> This is true too, they would be dull but should have enough volume for you to hear static or not.
> 
> Especially if you have more sensitive headphones.




It actually doesn't sound half bad with my HD 6XX plugged into variable out. You just need to turn the pot up a bit more.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> It actually doesn't sound half bad with my HD 6XX plugged into variable out. You just need to turn the pot up a bit more.


 
 Interesting!
 I'm going to test it now with my Triple drivers.
  
 Which side is which again? I cba to go get the box lol


----------



## artur9

Is it documented what the precedence is of USB vs Line In and Headphone-Out vs Line Out vs Fixed Out?


----------



## HipHopScribe

artur9 said:


> Is it documented what the precedence is of USB vs Line In and Headphone-Out vs Line Out vs Fixed Out?


 
  
 Fixed out from the DAC is always on. Line-in takes precedence over the DAC for the variable out and headphone out. Plugging in headphones mutes the variable out


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jimster480 said:


> Interesting!
> I'm going to test it now with my Triple drivers.
> 
> Which side is which again? I cba to go get the box lol




It's the one labeled with the little ramp


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> It's the one labeled with the little ramp


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> It's the one labeled with the little ramp


 

 So I tried it but it alters the sound quite a bit.
 The quality is much lower overall.
  
 My guess is due to the mismatched output.


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> So you are going
> PC -> USB to Fulla 2 -> Dac Output to Monitors using 3.5mm to RCA?
> PC -> USB to Fulla 2 -> Variable Output to Monitors using 3.5mm to RCA?
> 
> ...




I'm using a 3.5mm to dual 1/4" splitter cable. Can't really test the cable anywhere else but I would have thought it wasn't the cable, due to when I use it with my laptop, the static is hugely minimised.


----------



## Joof

sometechnoob said:


> You can try plugging in your headphones to the variable out and see if you get static that way.




I tend to do this anyway as the M50s are way too loud even when turned right down on the headphone out. I do get static with headphones on either out.


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> I'm using a 3.5mm to dual 1/4" splitter cable. Can't really test the cable anywhere else but I would have thought it wasn't the cable, due to when I use it with my laptop, the static is hugely minimised.


 

 Wait so you are still getting static with your laptop?

 Do you mean when you use the headphone out with your splitter cable or simply when you plug your Fulla 2 into the laptop?


----------



## Joof

Ignore this post I can't figure out how to delete posts sorry


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Ignore this post I can't figure out how to delete posts sorry


 

 No problem, just not sure why you deleted it.

 I saw what you wrote in the email notification.
  
 Either way I'm not sure what to do with my issue, I have contacted Schiit support now. But honestly I have gone back to using my K1 as of now, I just cannot take the pop's/cracks which keep appearing in every track.
  
 I have tried Laptop -> K1 -> Aux Input on Fulla 2 -> Headphones via Adapter and it sounds fine.
 Granted I have to turn the volume up more for some reason in order to reach the same volume but the popping/cracking noise is not present.


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> No problem, just not sure why you deleted it.
> 
> 
> I saw what you wrote in the email notification.
> ...




I deleted it because what I wrote was incorrect and I didn't have time at the moment to correct it sorry. Hope you fix the cracking issue though :/


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> I deleted it because what I wrote was incorrect and I didn't have time at the moment to correct it sorry. Hope you fix the cracking issue though :/


 
 Ah alright,
 Well I am waiting to hear back from Schiit support at this point in time.


----------



## D Rob

jimster480 said:


> No problem, just not sure why you deleted it.
> 
> I saw what you wrote in the email notification.
> 
> ...


 
 It's definitely USB noise. Does it happen when you run the Fulla 2 on dedicated power too? If so then unless you want to endlessly troubleshoot you may want to return it. I got rid of a DAC for the same reason since it had no way to be externally powered which usually fixes it (or so I hear) and it only did it with my main rig.


----------



## Joof

d rob said:


> It's definitely USB noise. Does it happen when you run the Fulla 2 on dedicated power too? If so then unless you want to endlessly troubleshoot you may want to return it. I got rid of a DAC for the same reason since it had no way to be externally powered which usually fixes it (or so I hear) and it only did it with my main rig.




It did not fix it  I really don't want to return it though as it's a price I can afford for something that will control volume for my monitors + be a dac


----------



## D Rob

joof said:


> It did not fix it  I really don't want to return it though as it's a price I can afford for something that will control volume for my monitors + be a dac




My mistake. I was referencing Jimster480's post. I've never ran into the issues you're running into. Good luck with trying to get them sorted.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> It's definitely USB noise. Does it happen when you run the Fulla 2 on dedicated power too? If so then unless you want to endlessly troubleshoot you may want to return it. I got rid of a DAC for the same reason since it had no way to be externally powered which usually fixes it (or so I hear) and it only did it with my main rig.


 

 yes it happens even on external power.
 Tried multiple adapters and cables already and 2 different computers and different bits/sample rate


----------



## D Rob

Dang. I'd RMA that ha boy then. I wonder how it compares to the Micca Origen+. That things has every i/o I could ask for.


----------



## Jimster480

d rob said:


> Dang. I'd RMA that ha boy then. I wonder how it compares to the Micca Origen+. That things has every i/o I could ask for.



Yep I spoke to their support now and they are swapping it out for me.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> Yep I spoke to their support now and they are swapping it out for me.


 
  
 I hope Schiit sorts it all out for you. I'm definitely enjoying my Fulla 2, no cracking or popping here thankfully. At first I thought it was a bit bright, but my ears have adjusted and now I really enjoy the sound. I have also ordered a Vali 2 to try out with it and see how I like the hybrid tube sound. Should have it up and running with my Fulla 2 this weekend as long there aren't any shipping delays.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> I hope Schiit sorts it all out for you. I'm definitely enjoying my Fulla 2, no cracking or popping here thankfully. At first I thought it was a bit bright, but my ears have adjusted and now I really enjoy the sound. I have also ordered a Vali 2 to try out with it and see how I like the hybrid tube sound. Should have it up and running with my Fulla 2 this weekend as long there aren't any shipping delays.


 

 Well mine will be shipping out tomorrow.
 I have to bring it to the fedex place in the morning.


----------



## bigro

hiddenfatkid said:


> I was looking at the Fulla 2, and I was wondering if it'd have enough power to Drive Hifiman HE-400's and MrSpeakers Mad Dogs? I love the form factor of this little rig and if it could drtive those 2 sets of cans it'd be perfect for me


 

 It will drive them But I Have a Pair of Fostex RP 40 ( RP 50,40,20 is Where the Mad dogs came from) and from my experience and others the Planar driver need power to sound their best. The difference between Using the Fulla 2 as a dac/amp Vs Fulla 2 as DAC and Magni2Uber as Amp was extremely noticeable.  Not so with My PSB M4U1's it was very hard to tell them apart. Not knocking the Fulla 2 But it seems Planars need amps with more power to get them to full potential. There was an overall improvement but the low end came alive with the Magni2Uber and Valhalla 2. It was Lacking on the fulla 2.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

bigro said:


> It will drive them But I Have a Pair of Fostex RP 40 ( RP 50,40,20 is Where the Mad dogs came from) and from my experience and others the Planar driver need power to sound their best. The difference between Using the Fulla 2 as a dac/amp Vs Fulla 2 as DAC and Magni2Uber as Amp was extremely noticeable.  Not so with My PSB M4U1's it was very hard to tell them apart. Not knocking the Fulla 2 But it seems Planars need amps with more power to get them to full potential. There was an overall improvement but the low end came alive with the Magni2Uber and Valhalla 2. It was Lacking on the fulla 2.


 
 Thanks man! I'm using a Denon AVR-689 as my amp for headphones, and its not the best for it. speakers its perfect, but i find it lacking too, I might go back to a Schiit Stack IF i can get it for around $120 again!


----------



## red9350

Mine just arrived, and as someone found out before me, it shorts if I unplug my headphones while music is playing at a moderate volume. Also I found out it distorces sound A LOT on the right channel when the knob is past 10. To test this I went to http://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/  set the slider to 36Hz and started turning the knob. All is fine till 10, then it cracks and pops but only in the right channel. Does anyone have the same problem?
  
  
 PS: the knob is straight, it does not crack when i turn it without music playing and it has a very minor imbalance from 7 to 8


----------



## D Rob

bigro said:


> It will drive them But I Have a Pair of Fostex RP 40 ( RP 50,40,20 is Where the Mad dogs came from) and from my experience and others the Planar driver need power to sound their best. The difference between Using the Fulla 2 as a dac/amp Vs Fulla 2 as DAC and Magni2Uber as Amp was extremely noticeable.  Not so with My PSB M4U1's it was very hard to tell them apart. Not knocking the Fulla 2 But it seems Planars need amps with more power to get them to full potential. There was an overall improvement but the low end came alive with the Magni2Uber and Valhalla 2. It was Lacking on the fulla 2.


 
 Please explain what you mean by more power and why you say it needs more power (I'm not being snarky)? I've heard that said a lot and I was wondering why people say this or if it's just a matter of popular opinion. I don't entirely disagree with you but I'm not sure power is the thing that is causing it.
  


hiddenfatkid said:


> I'm talking about the OG HE-400's, Big Blues, I have no idea how different they are from the S, but would the F2 still be able to drive them and the Mad Dogs?


 
 I have the 400i's. From a Mw level and a voltage level the Fulla 2 has more than enough power for the OG 400's (based on the amp calculator on this site). However like bigro said more or less, to my ears something is missing. Maybe it's a chemistry thing but compared to other DAC amps the Fulla 2 sounds thin to me and these other amp's are less powerfull both in Mw and in voltage.  I'm not sure if I think its related to power, I just think as others have said that the "quality" of the amp sound wise, not power wise, is the lesser  of the "DAC amp" combo in the Fulla 2.


----------



## bigro

d rob said:


> Please explain what you mean by more power and why you say it needs more power (I'm not being snarky)? I've heard that said a lot and I was wondering why people say this or if it's just a matter of popular opinion. I don't entirely disagree with you but I'm not sure power is the thing that is causing it.
> 
> I have the 400i's. From a Mw level and a voltage level the Fulla 2 has more than enough power for the OG 400's (based on the amp calculator on this site). However like bigro said more or less, to my ears something is missing. Maybe it's a chemistry thing but compared to other DAC amps the Fulla 2 sounds thin to me and these other amp's are less powerfull both in Mw and in voltage.  I'm not sure if I think its related to power, I just think as others have said that the "quality" of the amp sound wise, not power wise, is the lesser  of the "DAC amp" combo in the Fulla 2.


 

 I have many more years dealing with loudspeaker so I will relate it to that and at the end of the headphones are small speakers. You can have 4 Ohm Speakers That are less sensitive than 8 ohm speakers same is true with headphones. For example the Fostex RP40 which is 50 OHMs has a Sensitivity of 91db But the Beyerdynamic dt990 Pro Which is 250Ohm has a sensitivity of 96 db. Which means at the same distance same voltage applied (Speakers are driven by voltage) The Beyers while having a higher impedance should sound louder. What that means is that all things being equal those fostex cans need more power to achieve the same level of loudness.This could be because of driver and/or enclosure design. If you look at the Specs on the fostex (below) all three use the same driver but the RP40's have a different sensitivity that the 20 and the 50. The 40's are the sealed version.
  
 But then you also have the power supply. With Loudspeakers it is known that certain amplifiers will fall flat on their face when driving lower sensitivity loads at higher volumes, the solution is ussually an an amp with more power on tap to provide better headroom. I am not Knocking the Fulla 2 I have one sitting on my desk right now but i suspect my findings is that USB power is convenient but 5 Volts at say 1 amp its not going to be the same as a Linear power supply of say the Magni 2 U providing 14Volts
  
 This may Explain it a bit better because it is probably written by people a bit smarter on the subject than I am.
http://www.audioholics.com/loudspeaker-design/loudspeaker-sensitivity
  
  
http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/RP-Series.shtml#content-3-tab-tab
http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/shop/dt-990-pro.html


----------



## snowsurfer

So, after a long two week wait for the worst delivery company operating in Spain (GLS), mine finally arrived! Let me cover it a little bit.
  
 My usage scenario is the following:
  
 After a couple of years building my "dream PC" in more or less 1K€ "steps" each, I finally finished with the purchase of a 34" 21:9 monitor, and it was time to go for the last part of the system: my ****ty, terrible, horrible, deadly, 100€ logitech 5.1 speaker system. Many months studying different options came with the following solution: JBL LSR305. I won't write much about them cause many more knowledgeable forum members have covered these incredible active monitors here. Let me say that my extensive research just could not come up with anything remotely as good for the price (which in Spain was 260€ with all taxes, delivery and Adam Hall pads).
  
 Up to now my system was basically a FiiO E17 (original version) which drives my several cans (AKG 554s when its not too warm, 451s when the 554 start heating my ears up too much - early spring and late autumn and 376s as well as Bose QC20i in-ears in the summer, depending on the time of day and external noise). My Logitech 5.1 system was connected to the on-board sound card but I never really used it because the SQ was just pityful. I was relatively happy with the E17 for the listed cans, but even though it theoretically has a "line out bypass", this does not work without the discontinued and extremely expensive on eBay "dock".  So I was either looking at O2/ODAC combos that were more than double in price and didn't seem to fare over twice as good on reviews as the Fulla 2, or going further and getting an Audiolab MDAC for around 500€ used on eBay, and after the 3.5K spent on the rest of the system I just couldn't justify it.
  
 So I kept searching for that DAC that could amp my cans and also serve as a preamp for the JBLs. When I discovered the Schiit I knew nothing about the brand so I researched far and wide while recovering from my monitor purchase and saving up for the "icing on the cake".
  
 So now I have the Fulla 2 as DAC, headphone amp and a pre-amped volume out for my JBLs, and I am writing this within the first couple of hours since I set it up.
  
 I have to say that the sound is extremely neutral, but not devoid of life and vibrancy. I will report more in detail after further listening, but for now I've given a try with some (all FLAC) High Res Chopin Nocturnes, regular res classic Bowie remasters, Stoned Raiders by Cypress Hill, HD vinyl rips of Buenavista Social Club (both studio as well as the live version at Carnegie Hall). Most of this on the JBLs.
  
 I am once again discovering new nuances to these recordings I know quite well by now, and there simply seems to by almost no coloration to the sound. Very tight, controlled, with an expresive mid and high range, but without the  harshness in the highs that was present with the (albeit already amplified) headphone-out on the E17 feeding my JBLs.
  
 I will be travelling this week but in the coming weekend I am planning to put all my cans as well as the JBLs through their paces, and will come back with more detailed opinions/conclusions. For now I am quite amazed at what I have achieved in the sound department with a total investment below 500€ on my PC.
  
 Also, the Fulla 2 seems to delivering CONSIDERABLY more power to my 554s. These are easy to drive headphones, but I am pretty sure that it will be more than enough for my next purchase down the line - a pair of 250Ohm DT880s...


----------



## RiflemanFirst

snowsurfer said:


> So, after a long two week wait for the worst delivery company operating in Spain (GLS), mine finally arrived! Let me cover it a little bit...


 
  
 The Fulla 2 is definitely a very capable little DAC/amp, it is priced well below the performance and sound quality it pumps out. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## CarlosUnchained

snowsurfer said:


> So, after a long two week wait for the worst delivery company operating in Spain (GLS), mine finally arrived! Let me cover it a little bit.


 
  
 Two weeks? You were lucky that ADT Postal (customs) didn't intercept your package. A friend sent me my LCD-X from US marked as a present, and it arrived to Madrid in two days. After two weeks a letter came saying to fill up some online documents which I did, after that I had to wait two more weeks for them to sent it to me. It was in my town for tree more days for whatever reason without being delivered. So the day came with the LCD-X and 50 ******* € of taxes when I wrote that they were a present under the 150€ tag to avoid any payment. So they actually charged ⅓ of the supposed price of the cans for keeping them stored 1 month and delaying the shipping that I paid separately ($74). I can't imagine how much I would have been charged if I had put a 999$ headphone purchase and not a present.
  
 At the end what they received was a present package from a friend under 150€ which I had to pay 50€ to receive it. It's a completely scam.


----------



## Joof

snowsurfer said:


> So, after a long two week wait for the worst delivery company operating in Spain (GLS), mine finally arrived! Let me cover it a little bit.
> 
> My usage scenario is the following:
> 
> ...




I use the same fulla 2 and lsr305 setup and I am wondering if you can hear much noise at all when using the two with your PC? If you crank up the gain on the monitors to ~6-8 on the dial, do you hear a a digital interference signal at all? If not, it must either be my motherboard or my fulla :/


Debating whether to swap out my fulla.. Will schiit swap it out for a different manufacturing batch or will they try and 'repair' mine if I ask to send it back? I can now also hear popping when using the headphone out, on top of my noise problem


----------



## JohnnyOps

jammin72 said:


> Only if you would like to run directly out of more traditional portable sources without any external amplifier.
> 
> This is a good breakdown of the three:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does anyone have any experience with the Beyerdynamic DT770 600 Ohm out of the Fulla 2?  Has anyone already e-mailed Schiit on the topic? 
  
 I'm guessing the answer will be... "it'll do ok, but you'll be getting a Magni 2 Uber before you know it", but I wanted to verify the first part of the sentence...
  
 Thanks,
 -j


----------



## bigro

johnnyops said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Beyerdynamic DT770 600 Ohm out of the Fulla 2?  Has anyone already e-mailed Schiit on the topic?
> 
> I'm guessing the answer will be... "it'll do ok, but you'll be getting a Magni 2 Uber before you know it", but I wanted to verify the first part of the sentence...
> 
> ...


 

 I use the fulla 2 with a  600Ohm DT 990. I Need to crank the Volume up to about 1/2 to 3/4 depending on the source for a good comfortable level. I do this when I don't feel like firing up my Valhalla 2 to listen to podcasts or talk shows. In my opinion your suspicions are correct, Its ok but you will do better with something a little more powerful long term. The Fulla 2 is a good portable but being USB Powered limits it to what it can drive.
  
  
 And for something entirely different. I Decided to experimented with an Audio Engine W3 Wireless transmitter to get music to my outdoor speakers from my 2 Channel rig (using Rune to control everything). The W3 will let you connect wirelessly to a main source and play 16 /44.1 lossless with in range. (I believe this is the same tech Sennheiser uses in their wireless headphones.) I hooked the W3 to the Line in of the Fulla 2 and the the Variable output to the power amp for my outdoor speakers. Once I figure out I had to use something like the sys to attenuate the signal when using it from a straigh line level output instead of a volume controlled output Works Like a Champion. I now have Music outside which is the same as whats playing on the inside of the house using my Emotiva outdoor speakers without having to pull wires and I have independent volume controls. Why?  It's is getting warm, and I hate competing music from schiity little boom boxes outside.  I then was curious about using the W3 and fulla 2 in the house. If I take the amp out of the picture and plug cans into the fulla 2 I can sit at my island or in an adjacent room and listen to music or radio. Of course your are limited by range of the W3 Receiver and 16/44.1 sample rate but from Tidal this works like a charm. Sure it has its limits but damn is it versatile.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

I really liked my Fulla 2 but got a serious case of upgradeitis. I bought a Vali 2 amp a week ago to try tube rolling and now I have a Modi Multibit on the way, due to arrive tomorrow. My wallet! Next thing I know, I'll have a Jotunheim w/DAC or some other expensive Schiit stack in the checkout cart and poorly attempting to talk myself out of it!


----------



## maheeinfy

riflemanfirst said:


> I really liked my Fulla 2 but got a serious case of upgradeitis. I bought a Vali 2 amp a week ago to try tube rolling and now I have a Modi Multibit on the way, due to arrive tomorrow. My wallet! Next thing I know, I'll have a Jotunheim w/DAC or some other expensive Schiit stack in the checkout cart and poorly attempting to talk myself out of it!


 
 You probably spent a lot on shipping by buying them separately?...unless you are able to do local pickup from Schiit


----------



## RiflemanFirst

maheeinfy said:


> You probably spent a lot on shipping by buying them separately?...unless you are able to do local pickup from Schiit




The shipping definitely adds up going from CA to VA, not gonna lie.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Even shipping within CA is a bit harsh, especially once you get used to free shipping on a lot of ecommerce sites nowadays.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

sometechnoob said:


> Even shipping within CA is a bit harsh, especially once you get used to free shipping on a lot of ecommerce sites nowadays.


 
  
 Very true, Amazon Prime has free same day or next day shipping on most things I buy lately.


----------



## digitaldave

Does anyone have any experience of the Fulla 2 vs the Modi Multibit / Magni 2U? They'd be driving Sennheiser HD600.

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Totally different price brackets.  Kinda hard to compare the two.


----------



## bigro

sometechnoob said:


> Totally different price brackets.  Kinda hard to compare the two.


 

 That and you are comparing an MB DAC and a Fully Discrete Amp with wall warts for power as opposed to DS Dac, Possibly Op Amps powered by USB in the fulla 2.


----------



## digitaldave

Thanks for the replies. I'm aware that they are different price brackets and different topologies . However, I have read in a couple of different places that the Fulla 2 performs above what it costs, and that it's on a par with the regular Modi 2 / Magni 2 stack. So I was wondering how it performed against the Multibit / 2 Uber. I would expect the latter to perform better, but how much better? Hence asking if anyone had any experience of the two.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Fulla 2 is definitely not on par with a regular MM2 stack.  There is a noticeable difference between just the Fulla 2 itself and the Magni 2 hooked up to the Fulla 2 as a dac, especially with my HD 6XX.


----------



## bigro

digitaldave said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm aware that they are different price brackets and different topologies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have Modi 2 U , Just got a Mimby to replace another modi 2 U, and Magni2U. As well as fulla 2 for travel. Holy Schiit. any way. The DAC portion of the fulla 2 and the Modi 2 U are very similar. The Mimby is better than both, scary close to the Bimby. The Amp of the fulla 2 sounds good with very easy to drive cans. not so with inefficient ones. If you were not traveling from time to time and could spend the money. I would get the Mimby and Magni2uber with out question. The Magni 2 Uber is a heavy hitter in its form factor. Drives My 600 Ohm dt990's and Fostex RP40's with authorit as well as lower impedance cans without noise. As I said Mimby is scary close to bimby. Unless you actually compare them you would think there is a Bimby in the chain.


----------



## snowsurfer

joof said:


> I use the same fulla 2 and lsr305 setup and I am wondering if you can hear much noise at all when using the two with your PC? If you crank up the gain on the monitors to ~6-8 on the dial, do you hear a a digital interference signal at all? If not, it must either be my motherboard or my fulla :/
> 
> 
> Debating whether to swap out my fulla.. Will schiit swap it out for a different manufacturing batch or will they try and 'repair' mine if I ask to send it back? I can now also hear popping when using the headphone out, on top of my noise problem


 
 I used to hear some buzzing with the E17's amplified headphone out via minijack to twin XLR to the LSRs when the E17 was about 60-70cm from my PC. Moving it another 30-40cm away removed the buzzing. I can't hear anything that I would identify as interference with the fulla, wherever I place it. What kind of PSU do you have? I find that PSUs are usually the culprits, mine is a Corsair RM850i. Oh and I almost forgot, the LSR305s are set to 8 on their dials, bass is at -2db and treble is at 0, fwiw.


----------



## Jimster480

So I am on the second Fulla 2 (Schiit swapped it for me) and it has the same problem again...
 Pops during playback, less than the first unit but it still seems to happen 
  
 Thinking about just returning it at this point and maybe going with the Mimby


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> So I am on the second Fulla 2 (Schiit swapped it for me) and it has the same problem again...
> Pops during playback, less than the first unit but it still seems to happen
> 
> Thinking about just returning it at this point and maybe going with the Mimby


 
  
 That sucks. Maybe try getting the Wyrd as a cheaper option? Might get rid of the popping.
  
 http://schiit.com/products/wyrd
  
 I just got my Mimby last night and can definitely recommend it if you are ready to spend the money. That said, I wasnt experiencing any popping/cracking with my Fulla 2, which I sent back today.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jimster480 said:


> So I am on the second Fulla 2 (Schiit swapped it for me) and it has the same problem again...
> Pops during playback, less than the first unit but it still seems to happen
> 
> Thinking about just returning it at this point and maybe going with the Mimby


 
 If you get two fullas with popping noises, I think it's probably on your side.
  
 I went through 3 fullas and none of them had any sort of popping noises.  Just channel imbalance issues with the pot.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> If you get two fullas with popping noises, I think it's probably on your side.
> 
> I went through 3 fullas and none of them had any sort of popping noises.  Just channel imbalance issues with the pot.


 

 Yes but if the USB implementation is poor, then thats not my fault.
 Clearly my FiiO device has 0 issues with its Savitech controller and Async USB.
 If the Fulla 2 has issues then it doesn't matter if its my side because I can't use it.
  
 The problem is though that the Modi Multibit uses the same C-Media Controller.
 I am going to try to install the drivers for it specifically, maybe that wiill fix the issue.
 I'll go through all the drivers on the Schiit website first.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Have you tried plugging it into other computers or phones?
  
 My desktop had issues with another dac/amp which used a much higher end XMOS U8 chip.  None of my other laptops had issues with it though.  I got the Fulla 2 to connect to my desktop instead and it's been working flawlessly, and it works with all my other laptops as well.  It isn't necessarily limited to the device, but there could be some issues on the computer's usb controller end as well.  Though you probably knew that already.
  
 Can you describe the popping sound though?  How often does it happen?  How loud?  Is your phone nearby the unit?


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> Have you tried plugging it into other computers or phones?
> 
> My desktop had issues with another dac/amp which used a much higher end XMOS U8 chip.  None of my other laptops had issues with it though.  I got the Fulla 2 to connect to my desktop instead and it's been working flawlessly, and it works with all my other laptops as well.  It isn't necessarily limited to the device, but there could be some issues on the computer's usb controller end as well.  Though you probably knew that already.
> 
> Can you describe the popping sound though?  How often does it happen?  How loud?  Is your phone nearby the unit?


 

 Yes I tried my other laptop... It still happens with the other laptop.
 My phone is not nearby.
 Its a pop/crack sounds like the noises made when you plug a headphone into an amp/jack.

 It happens all the time while playing music, between 8 sec (lowest measured time between it, to around 1 minute 12 seconds).
 honestly on the top end it MIGHT possibly have gone longer than that but this was just during the time I was measuring it.
  
 Trying external power didn't at all fix the problem.
 This particular laptop has USB 2 and USB 3 ports, I think its plugged into the USB 3 side (neither side is labeled) so I will try to plug it into the USB 2 side now to see if there is a difference.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

If it's light popping/cracking I'm thinking it's some sort of EMI instead of the async usb implementation.  I have heard very minor amounts of artifacting when my phone was nearby.  Maybe you're located in a much noisier area.  In that case, that really sucks.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> If it's light popping/cracking I'm thinking it's some sort of EMI instead of the async usb implementation.  I have heard very minor amounts of artifacting when my phone was nearby.  Maybe you're located in a much noisier area.  In that case, that really sucks.


 
 No its not that either, I've never had issues with any other products before and I have plenty of audio products in my house and everything else works flawlessly.
 its just the fulla2, and from the reviews on not only this but other Schiit products their USB interface seems to be a known issue overall.
  
 Its either just poorly done or the chip they chose sucks. Schiit themselves recommend you to connect your DAC to the computer using something other than USB so they must also know this otherwise they wouldn't care.
  
 In trying the USB 2 side of my laptop its much worse than the USB3 side of it. The popping hapens alot more frequently although its not as loud, it happens every few seconds with the max time in testing going about 30 seconds to as low as 1 second with an average of around 9 seconds.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

That's really odd.  I have a plethora of computers and haven't had any issue like that even though I've had 3 Fullas pass through my hands now.  One's a custom built desktop with an i5-3570k.  Laptops consist of a Dell XPS 13 9350, an old Lenovo Y560P, and two cheap acer 5750s.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> That's really odd.  I have a plethora of computers and haven't had any issue like that even though I've had 3 Fullas pass through my hands now.  One's a custom built desktop with an i5-3570k.  Laptops consist of a Dell XPS 13 9350, an old Lenovo Y560P, and two cheap acer 5750s.


 

 Well this is a 17" HP i7 2630QM, my other laptop is an XPS13 9550 i7 flagship.

 Both are not cheap machines.

 I could try it on my desktop too but in reality that means nothing to me because if it won't work with my laptops I don't need it.
  
 I tried to install the Schiit drivers and it doesn't pick up the Fulla 2 when I connect it, so I guess those drivers don't apply to the Fulla2. They must have set the ID differently despite using a Cmedia chip.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Huh that's interesting. We both have skylake dells. How do you have your audio setup? Are you just using the windows sound mixer or wasapi through foobar or something else?


----------



## Selbi

I get two loud pops whenever I turn my computer on, but apart from that I have no issues with popping.


----------



## maheeinfy

Device Power on gives a pop into headphones on my Magni, Vali2 and Fulla 2
  
 Must be one of their design choices to excite you a bit before you start enjoying your tunes


----------



## rpm604

I did a quick search of this thread (not a full read) but didn't come up with the answer to this. So I tried it myself, and got an answer, and now I'm posting it!
  
 It's very easy to power a Fulla 2 with a OnePlus 3, using a USB Type-C adapter, and a standard usb/micro cable. My assumption is that it has to do with the power delivery capacity of Type-C, so I'm betting most Type-C phones will be able to do it. I don't have an a/b setup, but from manually switching between my computer and my phone (using Spotify as a source on both) the levels and quality seem to match pretty closely.
  
 It's possible that there's a power deficiency when powered by my phone, but I haven't hit it yet.
  
 I'm waiting for Amazon to deliver a Type-C-to-microUSB OTG cable, but once they do I'll update this. 
  
 My biggest cans are only 50 ohms (Monolith M1060) but they get plenty loud, and the sound is pretty good. They are open, and in a quiet room I listen at around... 10-11:00? 2:00ish for really fun songs.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I need to double check but if I remember correctly my HTC One M9 also powered the Fulla 2 just fine with a micro to micro cable.


----------



## zachary80

rpm604 said:


> I did a quick search of this thread (not a full read) but didn't come up with the answer to this. So I tried it myself, and got an answer, and now I'm posting it!
> 
> It's very easy to power a Fulla 2 with a OnePlus 3, using a USB Type-C adapter, and a standard usb/micro cable. My assumption is that it has to do with the power delivery capacity of Type-C, so I'm betting most Type-C phones will be able to do it. I don't have an a/b setup, but from manually switching between my computer and my phone (using Spotify as a source on both) the levels and quality seem to match pretty closely.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe I don't understand your issue, but I don't believe you need OTG implementation if your phone has USB-C. I use a simple Cable Matters USB 2.0 Type C (USB-C) to Mini B (Mini USB) to connect my Fiio E17 to my Pixel.


----------



## xuan87

I bought this baby while at Canjam Singapore since it was going on a discount. Mainly going to use it for my bedside rig, portable demo source (since it can be powered by a power bank and my source can be my USB C phone), and maybe for overseas use too.
  
 Now to source a case with foam insert for carrying this and the power bank out. I had one for the M9XX and I'm going for a similar, albeit smaller look for the Fulla 2.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Let us know if you find a suitable case. I want to bring my Fulla 2 around but the protruding pot/knob makes me a bit worried.


----------



## Ancipital

sometechnoob said:


> Let us know if you find a suitable case. I want to bring my Fulla 2 around but the protruding pot/knob makes me a bit worried.


 
  
 A sturdy zipped neoprene pouch, like the ones sold for P+S cameras, should be fine. It's not that fragile. Failing that, try a small Peli case, or a cheaper offbrand knockoff, if you prefer.


----------



## xuan87

I found this one from Amazonbasic for GoPro camera: https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Carrying-Case-GoPro-Small/dp/B01CTHWTQE?th=1
  
 I have the small version for the M9XX and dimension wise, this seem perfect for a Fulla 2 and a power bank.
  
 I found this on Aliexpress for half of Amazon's price, and found a water resistant version on Taobao for half of that again.
  
 Now to find a suitable power bank that can fit inside. Maybe my Xiaomi 5000mAh will be just nice.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> Huh that's interesting. We both have skylake dells. How do you have your audio setup? Are you just using the windows sound mixer or wasapi through foobar or something else?


 

 I'm using Equalify though Spotify. I have also used Amazon music.

 Today is the Fulla2's last chance, I will be using it with my desktop for some hours of development work.
  
 The reality is that if it doesn't work right with the laptops its already quite useless to me but I want to find an excuse to keep it.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Did you ever try to get a replacement?


----------



## Jimster480

letmebefrank said:


> Did you ever try to get a replacement?


 

 I did, the new one is the same.
  
 The good news is that on one of my i7 desktops while using the USB 3 output I have no pops at all its clean as a whistle even without using external power sources.
 The problem is that I don't need it for my desktops....

 I'm going to try my other laptop again tomorrow I think, but its surely a problem on my HP 17" Sandy i7.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

So I finally managed to get some audible artifacts by plugging into power input from an el cheapo lamp's usb hub.  It was almost like an increasing pulse, followed by a pop.
  
 But there's no audible difference to my ears when I plug the Fulla 2 straight into my computer versus having another microUSB for power hooked up to a usb AC adapter for me.
  
 I will also note that my HTC One M9 can power the Fulla 2 with a simple micro-micro cable, but there might be a pop/tick once in awhile.  Adding in external power helps, but doesn't resolve the problem.  I think this is a HTC thing though, since both of my previous DACports exhibited the same problem.  Aux in works like a charm as long as I'm not charging my phone(damn that power circuitry is noisy).


----------



## Jimster480

yes well see this is the problem that I have with my HP 17" laptop.


----------



## Joof

snowsurfer said:


> I used to hear some buzzing with the E17's amplified headphone out via minijack to twin XLR to the LSRs when the E17 was about 60-70cm from my PC. Moving it another 30-40cm away removed the buzzing. I can't hear anything that I would identify as interference with the fulla, wherever I place it. What kind of PSU do you have? I find that PSUs are usually the culprits, mine is a Corsair RM850i. Oh and I almost forgot, the LSR305s are set to 8 on their dials, bass is at -2db and treble is at 0, fwiw.




Hmm maybe. I'm planning on building a new PC soon so I'll get a good quality one then, but for now I'm stuck with a Corsair cx 450 bronze. Could that explain why when i move my mouse, a high pitched noise appears from the speakers and stops when i stop moving the mouse?


----------



## snowsurfer

joof said:


> Hmm maybe. I'm planning on building a new PC soon so I'll get a good quality one then, but for now I'm stuck with a Corsair cx 450 bronze. Could that explain why when i move my mouse, a high pitched noise appears from the speakers and stops when i stop moving the mouse?


 
 Hmm I highly doubt it, that seems very strange. Have you tried with a different mouse? Are both mouse and fulla connected directly to the PC? I don't think that behaviouryou describewill have much to do with the PSU. Also, any Corsair PSU, even the lower ranges like the CX, unless defective, is more than "clean" enough and should not be the issue here.


----------



## Joof

snowsurfer said:


> Hmm I highly doubt it, that seems very strange. Have you tried with a different mouse? Are both mouse and fulla connected directly to the PC? I don't think that behaviouryou describewill have much to do with the PSU. Also, any Corsair PSU, even the lower ranges like the CX, unless defective, is more than "clean" enough and should not be the issue here. :confused_face_2:




Yeh they are connected directly to the mobo output on the back, and I've tried different combinations of ports front and back. Maybe it's a cheap mobo? It's an asrock for the amd a10 chipset


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Is it onboard audio out? That's easily susceptible to interference since there's zero isolation from the rest of the computer. Not much you can do about it besides getting a dac.


----------



## Joof

sometechnoob said:


> Is it onboard audio out? That's easily susceptible to interference since there's zero isolation from the rest of the computer. Not much you can do about it besides getting a dac.




Don't know if you were replying to me but i use the fulla 2


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Don't know if you were replying to me but i use the fulla 2


 

 Have you tried using the Fulla2's external power input yet?


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> Have you tried using the Fulla2's external power input yet?




Yes it didn't change anything sadly


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Yes it didn't change anything sadly


 
 Yea mine has all these pops on my laptop and nothing fixes it.
 Works fine on my desktop but I dont need it for my desktops.


----------



## zachary80

joof said:


> Hmm maybe. I'm planning on building a new PC soon so I'll get a good quality one then, but for now I'm stuck with a Corsair cx 450 bronze. Could that explain why when i move my mouse, a high pitched noise appears from the speakers and stops when i stop moving the mouse?


 
 Have you double-checked your wiring paths? Cables should cross perpendicularly if possible. I've heard what you describe (with other hardware), and I don't think changing your PSU would fix it.
  
 My suggestion would be to try a different mouse, a choked (ferrite bead) USB cable for your signal, or experiment with powered USB hubs


----------



## Jimster480

zachary80 said:


> Have you double-checked your wiring paths? Cables should cross perpendicularly if possible. I've heard what you describe (with other hardware), and I don't think changing your PSU would fix it.
> 
> My suggestion would be to try a different mouse, a choked (ferrite bead) USB cable for your signal, or experiment with powered USB hubs


 

 Its most likely a problem with the grounding of his USB port.
 He could try a USB isolator aswell, but I also wonder if his fulla2 has problems specifically.


----------



## K 240 DF

Did anyone tried Fulla 2 with AudioQuest JitterBug?


----------



## Joof

To add an update - I now get a fuzzing sound in the right channel when i adjust the volume using the fulla... I swear i can also hear a channel imbalance too as when I'm gaming it feels like everything is shifted to my right, and my left ear feels slightly deader. The fuzzy sound stops after a while too. Should i ask if i could get it swapped out?


----------



## Jimster480

k 240 df said:


> Did anyone tried Fulla 2 with AudioQuest JitterBug?


 

 I just ordered one, Ill have it sunday and Ill report if it works.
 If it doesn't its going back.


----------



## K 240 DF

> I just ordered one, Ill have it sunday and Ill report if it works.
> If it doesn't its going back.


 
   




 OK, thx


----------



## dr cornelius

joof said:


> To add an update - I now get a fuzzing sound in the right channel when i adjust the volume using the fulla... I swear i can also hear a channel imbalance too as when I'm gaming it feels like everything is shifted to my right, and my left ear feels slightly deader. The fuzzy sound stops after a while too. Should i ask if i could get it swapped out?


 

 It’s always good to get in touch with Schiit to let them know what’s going on - they’ll be able to help you...


----------



## Jimster480

k 240 df said:


> OK, thx



It came in today, tried it out tonight and I am returning it. 
It does nothing at all. 

Didn't reduce the frequency of the pops / cracks and there were no other audible differences. 
Just another snake oil product. 

Additionally I tried with the Fulla 2 external power too, and that didn't change anything either.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Have you tried an audio player that can change the audio buffer size? Almost every time I've heard of someone having popping over usb to a DAC it has been an audio buffer size issue.


----------



## Jimster480

k 240 df said:


> OK, thx



It came in today, tried it out tonight and I am returning it. 
It does nothing at all. 

Didn't reduce the frequency of the pops / cracks and there were no other audible differences. 
Just another snake oil product. 

Additionally I tried with the Fulla 2 external power too, and that didn't change anything either. 


letmebefrank said:


> Have you tried an audio player that can change the audio buffer size? Almost every time I've heard of someone having popping over usb to a DAC it has been an audio buffer size issue.



I listen to Spotify and it is only a problem on my laptops. My desktop don't seem to have an issue with it but the problem is that I don't need it for my desktop.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> It came in today, tried it out tonight and I am returning it.
> It does nothing at all.
> 
> Didn't reduce the frequency of the pops / cracks and there were no other audible differences.
> ...


 
  
 You have been dealing with these issues with the Fulla 2 for a while now. Maybe just send it back for a refund if you can? I hope you are still in the 15 day return period.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> You have been dealing with these issues with the Fulla 2 for a while now. Maybe just send it back for a refund if you can? I hope you are still in the 15 day return period.



I know but I doubt they are going to take it back now. I already had it replaced once and the second one has exactly the same problems.
Ideally I would want to send it back in order to get a multi bit but there's no real reason for this and honestly my budget does not allow it until my house is closed on.

I think that I will probably just put the whole thing for sale on eBay after I move into my house.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

jimster480 said:


> I know but I doubt they are going to take it back now. I already had it replaced once and the second one has exactly the same problems.
> Ideally I would want to send it back in order to get a multi bit but there's no real reason for this and honestly my budget does not allow it until my house is closed on.
> 
> I think that I will probably just put the whole thing for sale on eBay after I move into my house.




How long have you had the replacement? If you had the replacement for less than 15 days, Schiit will probably give you a refund. They will waive the restocking fee if you tell them you want to upgrade to the Mimby. It's all up to you, of course. I'd at least email Schiit and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Jimster480

riflemanfirst said:


> How long have you had the replacement? If you had the replacement for less than 15 days, Schiit will probably give you a refund. They will waive the restocking fee if you tell them you want to upgrade to the Mimby. It's all up to you, of course. I'd at least email Schiit and see what they can do for you.


 

 I think they did it on March 2nd.

 Right now I have fixed my Fulla2 by not using it as a DAC at all. I finally got the Topping D30 in the mail and I'm using that and its connected to the Fulla2 input.
  
 I would upgrade it but then I would have 3 DAC's and no Amp lol (A30 in the mail too).

 For right now I have no more funds to invest in the Multibit DAC until I have my house and a place to setup a real stack at my new set of desks.


----------



## fabioyamauti

jimster480 said:


> I know but I doubt they are going to take it back now. I already had it replaced once and the second one has exactly the same problems.
> Ideally I would want to send it back in order to get a multi bit but there's no real reason for this and honestly my budget does not allow it until my house is closed on.
> 
> I think that I will probably just put the whole thing for sale on eBay after I move into my house.


 
  
 I'm using the Fulla 2 with my iMac, connected with a micro USB cable for data transfer and the other micro USB port on Fulla 2 connected to a USB outlet. I've isolated the +5.0 V pin inside the USB data cable connector, putting a small piece of adhesive tape over it. This way, the noise that was coming through the USB cable connected to the computer was greatly reduced. 
 However, sometimes I heard some crackling while listening to music. It was the USB cable connected to the USB power supply port on Fulla 2. So, I replaced that cable for a better one and now I'm not having any noise issues. Hope this can help you.


----------



## dysonapr

I've had my Fulla 2 for a week now & I'm enjoying it as my take-to-work DAC/amp. Works just as it's supposed to while plugged into my Linux workstation, either as the default output device, or getting a bit-perfect stream from DeaDBeef.


----------



## Jimster480

fabioyamauti said:


> I'm using the Fulla 2 with my iMac, connected with a micro USB cable for data transfer and the other micro USB port on Fulla 2 connected to a USB outlet. I've isolated the +5.0 V pin inside the USB data cable connector, putting a small piece of adhesive tape over it. This way, the noise that was coming through the USB cable connected to the computer was greatly reduced.
> However, sometimes I heard some crackling while listening to music. It was the USB cable connected to the USB power supply port on Fulla 2. So, I replaced that cable for a better one and now I'm not having any noise issues. Hope this can help you.


 

 I've tried 11 different cables to no avail 
  
 Tried 3 different chargers too.
  
 I haven't tried isolating the power on the main line.


----------



## K 240 DF

hm...i got some hard trouble with the Fulla 2.
 I run it on my MacBook Pro but suddenly there does not come any sound of this Shiit Box!?!
 I dont know what happened.
 After putting many times the cable on and off and restarting the Computer it works now. But suddenly the songs from "Fidelia" starts to sound crackeling and interrupting...
 I tried it on my iPhone - it works.
  
 After all i put the Fulla 2 on my laptop and then i interrupted the cable not from Computer but from Fulla 2 and than it works fine.
  
 Does anyone has the same problems?
  
 I am really confused...help?


----------



## fabioyamauti

k 240 df said:


> hm...i got some hard trouble with the Fulla 2.
> I run it on my MacBook Pro but suddenly there does not come any sound of this Shiit Box!?!
> I dont know what happened.
> After putting many times the cable on and off and restarting the Computer it works now. But suddenly the songs from "Fidelia" starts to sound crackeling and interrupting...
> ...


 
  
 Crackeling and interrupting was caused by bad contact between the USB cable and the micro USB port on Fulla 2, in my experience. I've exchanged the cable for a better one and those issues disappeared. Ah, I use two cables for my Fulla 2: one for data and another one for the power supply. The bad cable that caused crackeling and interruptions was the power supply one.


----------



## Joof

To add a thought to the conversation... Could the background "pshhhhhh" and digital whining be caused by a dying CPU in my PC? It's an old amd chip that i suspect could be dying?


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> To add a thought to the conversation... Could the background "pshhhhhh" and digital whining be caused by a dying CPU in my PC? It's an old amd chip that i suspect could be dying?


 

 No,
 That is caused by electrical interference. Either in your audio cables or to the unit itself.
  
 It can also be caused by poor grounds. Try using the external power on the Fulla2.


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> No,
> That is caused by electrical interference. Either in your audio cables or to the unit itself.
> 
> It can also be caused by poor grounds. Try using the external power on the Fulla2.




I've used another pc and there is almost no audible noise like i described. Using the power input changed nothing.


----------



## JohnnyOps

joof said:


> To add a thought to the conversation... Could the background "pshhhhhh" and digital whining be caused by a dying CPU in my PC? It's an old amd chip that i suspect could be dying?



 


I don't even know how a CPU "dies", without failing. Not sure what these even means. What symptoms have you observed?


----------



## Joof

johnnyops said:


> joof said:
> 
> 
> > To add a thought to the conversation... Could the background "pshhhhhh" and digital whining be caused by a dying CPU in my PC? It's an old amd chip that i suspect could be dying?
> ...




Well I'm really just scrambling for answers but i guess applications are much slower to load. This may be just my hard drive though


----------



## Magihyren

Does this need drivers if we connect it to a comp?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Nope, because this only goes up to 24/96


----------



## RiflemanFirst

magihyren said:


> Does this need drivers if we connect it to a comp?


 
  
 Assuming you are using Windows, the OS should instantly detect the Fulla 2 and install the USB driver. The drivers from Schiit's website are only needed if it doesn't automatically detect & install.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I'm pretty sure Schiit hasn't released any drivers for the Fulla 2.  It simply uses Window's included audio driver, which supports USB Audio Class 1 devices.  The Fulla 2 is a UAC v1 device, and therefore only supports up to 24bit/96khz.  That's why a lot of higher res dacs that do 32bit/384khz need their own drivers - Windows hasn't pushed out their UAC v2 driver.  That driver should come later this year in the Creator update.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

sometechnoob said:


> I'm pretty sure Schiit hasn't released any drivers for the Fulla 2.  It simply uses Window's included audio driver, which supports USB Audio Class 1 devices.  The Fulla 2 is a UAC v1 device, and therefore only supports up to 24bit/96khz.  That's why a lot of higher res dacs that do 32bit/384khz need their own drivers - Windows hasn't pushed out their UAC v2 driver.  That driver should come later this year in the Creator update.


 
  
 Just checked and you're right. Windows should take care of everything with the Fulla 2 and be totally plug & play. Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> Well I'm really just scrambling for answers but i guess applications are much slower to load. This may be just my hard drive though


 

 Most likely its your HDD.
 CPU's cannot "start to die" while harddrives can.
 CPU's either work or they don't work.
 But if you havent' cleaned your CPU fan in a long time you could always check and see if you are thermally throttling.
 Programs like HWMON can help with that.


----------



## Joof

jimster480 said:


> Most likely its your HDD.
> CPU's cannot "start to die" while harddrives can.
> 
> CPU's either work or they don't work.
> ...


----------



## Jimster480

joof said:


> jimster480 said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely its your HDD.
> ...


 
 An older motherboard can.
 It could have a crappy USB HUB chip (you might be able to fix this with a newer USB hub attached to your PC, but its a toss up) or its still a syncronous setup.
 Either that or your motherboard has power bleed from the years and your USB has electrical noise which is causing problems with the DAC.

 What issues are you having exactly?

 Its funny because I have an aweful popping/cracking with the Fulla2 on my laptop(s) but not on my desktop.
 Now I got my SMSL M8 in today and it has the popping problem on the desktop that has no problem with the Fulla2.
 Whats even more interesting is that I have a Topping D30 which is also XMOS powered and I don't have the issue at all on the same computer.


----------



## Icarus77

I received my Fulla 2 about a week ago and while I enjoy the amp, I am running into an issue with it on Windows 7. I have Windows 7 and 10 dual-booted on my system, and the amp works flawlessly on Windows 10, but on 7 it does registers the amp the entire time, but the sound FREEZES. I have tested the audio device multiple times and watched the playback device menu as the sound messed up. The "I'm Fulla Schiit" device stays connected the whole time, but the green bar that displays the sound levels literally freezes whenever the sound would cut off. The amount of time the freezing lasted would vary from a couple of seconds, to cutting off completely until I manually reconnect/re-enable the sound device. Once again, the device works flawlessly on Windows 10, but I have noticed that Windows 10 simply calls the device "USB Audio Device" whereas Windows 7 actually uses the name "I'm Fulla Schiit."
  
 Does anyone have a solution to this? I've searched around to no avail because this product is relatively new, and I don't know about anything that I could do because it's working on one OS but not another despite the manual specifically saying that there's no drivers to worry about at all.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

So after a month or so it appears my Fulla 2 pot became quite scratchy, especially in the right channel.  Channel imbalance is still perfectly acceptable so I guess I'll just have to live with scratchy noises when I change the volume.
  
 Just thought I'd let y'all know.  I think someone else had their pot become scratchy as well here, but can't recall who.


----------



## xuan87

sometechnoob said:


> So after a month or so it appears my Fulla 2 pot became quite scratchy, especially in the right channel.  Channel imbalance is still perfectly acceptable so I guess I'll just have to live with scratchy noises when I change the volume.
> 
> Just thought I'd let y'all know.  I think someone else had their pot become scratchy as well here, but can't recall who.




My Fulla 1 pot got extremely scratchy also after 1 month of use. But I was lazy and didn't bother to send it back to Schiit until it was out of warranty. I was perfectly fine with paying Schiit for the repair (they quoted me $10) but in the end, they repaired it and mailed it back to me for free (I'm overseas). That was my first Schiit and the Fulla 2 is now my 4th.

My advice is to send it back to Schiit for repair since it's still under warranty.


----------



## Povell42

My Fulla 2 just started scratching a couple days ago, mostly in the right driver, after 5 weeks of use.


----------



## Jimster480

Pretty sure I am going to put my Fulla2 for sale.
 I have to look for something else to use with my laptops on the go. Unless I just keep the FiiO K1 for that for now.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

povell42 said:


> My Fulla 2 just started scratching a couple days ago, mostly in the right driver, after 5 weeks of use.


 
 My Fulla 2's volume knob is pretty much only used for preamp powered speaker volume control when it sits at my desk.  When I heard scratching through _speakers_ on the first 1/4 turn of the knob, I knew something was a bit weird.  Plugged in my K553 and came to the realization how much scratchier the pot had become.
  
 It's weird because my Magni 2's pot is silent.  Maybe different pot wiring?  I have no idea at this point.  I really don't want to send back a 3rd Fulla 2 for a replacement LMAO.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

While I enjoyed how good the Fulla 2 sounded at its price point, the little quirks (crooked volume knob, somewhat noisy volume pot, and music programs totally stopping/freezing up when plugging in/unplugging headphones) gave me the itch to return it for a refund during the 15 day window. Needless to say, I am much happier now with the Modi Multibit and Vali 2 for my at home desktop PC setup. I'll probably be looking for a different portable DAC/amp eventually, but I doubt I'll be getting the Fulla 2 again.


----------



## HipHopScribe

My knob developed some scratchiness in the right channel as well. Wasn't much of a bother, so I didn't do a warranty return. I ended up selling it (with full disclosure of the scatchy knob) and I'm moving on to a Mimby + Vali 2 stack


----------



## Sencha

My knob also got scratchy and the lopsided look bugged me. Just sold mine in the end. Would love to see a $200 fulla 2 uber with decent build quality. Would jump on that!!


----------



## xuan87

It seems strange that there are so many scratchy knob problems. For the first Fulla, it's understandable because of it's smaller size. But the Fulla 2 is supposedly using the vertical version of Magni 2's knob and having the same quality. Maybe this is not actually the case.


----------



## whaiyun

Mine also developed scratchiness in the right channel over time. Kind of annoying. Maybe Schiit should do a recall and offer a free fix.


----------



## whoking

So far, I've had no issue with scratchiness, but it hasn't had too much usage yet.   Fingers crossed.


----------



## wondroushippo

Wow, randomly stumbled upon this thread. Yeah, I've had 2 different Fulla 2 units at this point (got one replaced due to iOS issue) and both have wound up with the scratchy pot.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

wondroushippo said:


> Wow, randomly stumbled upon this thread. Yeah, I've had 2 different Fulla 2 units at this point (got one replaced due to iOS issue) and both have wound up with the scratchy pot.


 
 Well that's a name I've seen plenty of times on reddit.
  
 It is a bit disappointing.  I wonder if anyone's tried replacing the pot themselves.  Maybe Schiit has a whole stock of shoddy alps pots, haha.  I can see why some devices(like my old CEntrance DACport HD & Slim) use digital volume control.  No channel imbalance and there's no scratching.  But on the other hand, volume levels are limited since it steps and noise floor is sometimes higher.


----------



## wondroushippo

sometechnoob said:


> Well that's a name I've seen plenty of times on reddit.
> 
> It is a bit disappointing.  I wonder if anyone's tried replacing the pot themselves.  Maybe Schiit has a whole stock of shoddy alps pots, haha.  I can see why some devices(like my old CEntrance DACport HD & Slim) use digital volume control.  No channel imbalance and there's no scratching.  But on the other hand, volume levels are limited since it steps and noise floor is sometimes higher.



 


Someone can go yell at them in the Schiitr, lol.

And is it digital volume control that causes higher noise floor? I'm not knowledgeable about that, admittedly. I do believe that the DACport HD, which I owned for a spell, its noise issues with IEMs may have been caused by low gain being a bit too high for IEMs.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Well an analog pot gives variable resistance so at the low end there should be less hiss than at the high end. I'm sure there's ways to implement this with digital control but my DACports had constant noise no matter what the volume level was. Low gain was too much for my iems and even my K553s


----------



## Skordeath

I'm interested in grabbing a cheap DAC for my desktop to run to my speaker amp. I'm also interested in a headphone amp to drive my fairly sensitive IEM and Headphones, so I really don't need much in the way of power...at least not yet. Anyways, I'm more interested in the DAC portion to run to my speakers. I'm seriously considering the Fulla 2, but the consistency issues have me scared and they sound fairly prevalent on this thread. I also found a newish DAC/amp from iFi called the Nano iDSD LE which, from what I can understand, is basically the same as the Nano iDSD which I've read is fantastic. Would this be a good competitor? Anyone tried both?


----------



## Jimster480

skordeath said:


> I'm interested in grabbing a cheap DAC for my desktop to run to my speaker amp. I'm also interested in a headphone amp to drive my fairly sensitive IEM and Headphones, so I really don't need much in the way of power...at least not yet. Anyways, I'm more interested in the DAC portion to run to my speakers. I'm seriously considering the Fulla 2, but the consistency issues have me scared and they sound fairly prevalent on this thread. I also found a newish DAC/amp from iFi called the Nano iDSD LE which, from what I can understand, is basically the same as the Nano iDSD which I've read is fantastic. Would this be a good competitor? Anyone tried both?



The Fulla isn't good for sensitive iems, you have basically 0 volume control. 

Topping d30/a30 stack or whatever dac you want into a30 amp. 
Also the o2 amp w/ custom low gain isn't bad at all.


----------



## Ancipital

jimster480 said:


> The Fulla isn't good for sensitive iems, you have basically 0 volume control.
> 
> Topping d30/a30 stack or whatever dac you want into a30 amp.
> Also the o2 amp w/ custom low gain isn't bad at all.


 
  
 I found the Fulla 2 worked fine with SE535, which are reasonably sensitive. Fine with UM Martian too.
  
 I'd be very suspicious indeed of any _advice_ which called an o2 "not bad at all". It's an awful-sounding amp, and often barely worth the effort. Save your money until you can afford something better, rather than buying or building any sort of o2.
  
 I have a Fulla 2 as a DAC hanging off an old Raspberry Pi going into a small integrated receiver for a non-critical listening system, and it's surprisingly good; certainly better than the receiver's own DAC. It has quite some hours on it now, and other than initially having to loosen the screws to re-align the casing for the USB sockets, it has been fine. Not everyone likes the 4490 "velvet sound" DAC chipset, but in this context, it sounds decent- for $99, it's surprisingly tolerable, especially compared to various shonky ChiFi out there.


----------



## Skordeath

Any comparisons to the iFi Nano iDSD LE? This one looks like a great contender for only a few more dollars.


----------



## Jammin72

sometechnoob said:


> Well an analog pot gives variable resistance so at the low end there should be less hiss than at the high end. I'm sure there's ways to implement this with digital control but my DACports had constant noise no matter what the volume level was. Low gain was too much for my iems and even my K553s


 
  
  
 Wouldn't the opposite be true? At the low end you're passing the signal through more of the resistor, hence the decrease in the sound level.  At the upper or louder end you're passing the signal through less?  
  
 Maybe that's overly simplistic but that's the way I've always had it in my head.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jammin72 said:


> Wouldn't the opposite be true? At the low end you're passing the signal through more of the resistor, hence the decrease in the sound level.  At the upper or louder end you're passing the signal through less?
> 
> Maybe that's overly simplistic but that's the way I've always had it in my head.




That's how it works. The hiss doesn't come from the pot though, it's from the amp. Reducing the current reduces the volume and generally reduces noise floor along with it.


----------



## Jimster480

ancipital said:


> I found the Fulla 2 worked fine with SE535, which are reasonably sensitive. Fine with UM Martian too.
> 
> I'd be very suspicious indeed of any _advice_ which called an o2 "not bad at all". It's an awful-sounding amp, and often barely worth the effort. Save your money until you can afford something better, rather than buying or building any sort of o2.
> 
> I have a Fulla 2 as a DAC hanging off an old Raspberry Pi going into a small integrated receiver for a non-critical listening system, and it's surprisingly good; certainly better than the receiver's own DAC. It has quite some hours on it now, and other than initially having to loosen the screws to re-align the casing for the USB sockets, it has been fine. Not everyone likes the 4490 "velvet sound" DAC chipset, but in this context, it sounds decent- for $99, it's surprisingly tolerable, especially compared to various shonky ChiFi out there.


 

 The o2 sounds aweful? LOL
  
 And the Fulla2 is good with IEM's? Maybe you are just deaf.
 I guess if "good" means that you have 0 volume control and that you cannot use IEM's with 3 tip plugs then sure.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

ancipital said:


> I'd be very suspicious indeed of any _advice_ which called an o2 "not bad at all". It's an awful-sounding amp, and often barely worth the effort. Save your money until you can afford something better, rather than buying or building any sort of o2.


 
 What exactly offended you regarding the O2?


ancipital said:


> Save your money until you can afford something better, rather than buying or building any sort of o2.


 
 How does the Fulla 2 not fall into the same category?


----------



## Jimster480

woodyluvr said:


> What exactly offended you regarding the O2?
> How does the Fulla 2 not fall into the same category?




Personally he's probably someone who is never heard it and it's just a hater. Overall the Fulla 2 isn't better than the o2 stack.


----------



## Ancipital

woodyluvr said:


> What exactly offended you regarding the O2?
> How does the Fulla 2 not fall into the same category?


 
  
 Sounding poor, mostly. Crushed dynamics, prone to clipping etc.. It doesn't offend me, it's just not good. A shame, given all the hype at the time- I was hoping for something that sounded clean and didn't harm the sound. Having heard a few off the shelf pre-built ones, as well as one built by a very competent DIYer, I've probably heard more O2s now than are healthy- due to hoping that the first one wasn't representative. 
  
 The Fulla 2 is a lot easier on the ears. It uses nicely-chosen op-amps on the output, the device achieves remarkable efficiency and manage to kick out most of that paltry 500mA that the device is allowed to draw. Don't expect it to sound like a Krell or somesuch, but for something that you can throw in a pocket and costs $99, its pretty slick.
  
 As to the "how", the Fulla 2 doesn't fall into the same category as it has been designed by a skilled and experienced amp designer- Jason Stoddard. He carefully finessed the BOM and power budget to hit a target. It's not his first rodeo, and he knows the tradeoffs. His designs tend to maximise quality at a given pricepoint. He's not perfect, he screws up sometimes, but he's a smart cookie, and his stuff works.
  
 The O2, on the other hand, is a poor design from an inexperienced amp designer, in an attempt to rig a very specific set of measurements with no care given to how the device actually _sounds_. That doesn't mean that being objective can't give you solid, decent sounding amps, of course. For example, Tom Christiansen is an almost obsessively objective engineer who has designed some decent amps that also measure beautifully, but he does so with his eyes open.
  
 Simply, the O2 isn't very good, there are better choices for the price. Simply, if the answer is "an O2 amp", you may wish to rephrase the question. I'd stick with the headphone outs of my phone/laptop/whatever in preference to using an 02. Hell, even a little CMOY would sound better.


----------



## Seret

"The Fulla isn't good for sensitive IEMs, you have basically 0 volume control."
  
 I play the Fulla 2 with my Etymotic HF5s and the range is from 7 to 10 oclock.  The potentiometer is precise: I listen from soft to quite loud with minor adjustments. 
 I also listen to the Fulla 2 with my HD650s.  The range of the pot goes from 8 oclock to 1 oclock.
  
 If you want the pot to operate it's full range from 7 to 6 oclock with sensitive IEMs, just reduce the volume output in your system preferences.


----------



## xuan87

ancipital said:


> Sounding poor, mostly. Crushed dynamics, prone to clipping etc.. It doesn't offend me, it's just not good. A shame, given all the hype at the time- I was hoping for something that sounded clean and didn't harm the sound. Having heard a few off the shelf pre-built ones, as well as one built by a very competent DIYer, I've probably heard more O2s now than are healthy- due to hoping that the first one wasn't representative.
> 
> The Fulla 2 is a lot easier on the ears. It uses nicely-chosen op-amps on the output, the device achieves remarkable efficiency and manage to kick out most of that paltry 500mA that the device is allowed to draw. Don't expect it to sound like a Krell or somesuch, but for something that you can throw in a pocket and costs $99, its pretty slick.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a current owner of both the O2 and the Fulla 2, I'll like to offer a counter opinion. The O2 is my current oldest gear still in use (be it headphones, earphones, amps or DACs) and the Fulla 2 is my 2nd newest audio acquisition. I still frequently bring out my O2 amp to audio meets and stores when demoing earphones and headphones and it was because of its pairing with a Dita Answer that causes me to pay for one, at that time my most expensive earphones, and right now, my oldest earphones still in regular rotation.
  
 So I have to respectfully disagree with your comment that the O2 doesn't sound good. You're right that the O2 is designed to measure extremely well rather than how it sounds, resulting it in being a very flat amp, and most definitely not for most people. I have no knowledge in circuit design of any kind, so I cannot comment on whether it's a good or bad design, but I did read before that it's a standard by-the-book Lin design. I've used mine for many years with no incident or issue, it didn't blow up any of my earphones, there is no hiss, and the only criticism that I can give is the channel imbalance that occurs at low volumes, which is a problem if your earphones is extremely sensitive.
  
 The Fulla 2 is a different animal altogether. Similar to the O2 amp, I plan to bring it out with me for demo sessions in the future. It may or may not be able to be powered from my dap but I can always hook a power bank up to it.
  
 I see an use case for both O2 and Fulla 2 in my gear selection and I should caution if you treat them as an "either or" recommendation.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Many here would call me a schiit fanboy, (I own 8 of their products) but I like to say I'm a satisfied customer who finds no reason to buy other brands unless I'm looking for something they do not make.

My fulla 2 has had a scratchy pot since about 2 weeks after I got it, and I bought it on day one. I might have to send it in for repair because it's getting louder to the point where it's almost uncomfortably loud for the first turn or two. The scratchy pot seems to be a recurring issue, and while I do believe Jason that the number of complaints to the number of units sold is proportionally low, I've never had an issue with alps pots in my other schiit gear. Perhaps there was a bad batch. Either way I think I will start the repair process tomorrow and use my CEntrance Dacport slim at work for the time being. 

That being said, I'm still a very satisfied customer and I'm sure schiit will take care of me like they have in the past.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Let us know how the repair/replacement goes. I wrote up a review for the Fulla 2 on here a couple of days ago, and the pot is the borderline deal breaker for me.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/schiit-audio-fulla-2/reviews/18347

I really don't want to ask Schiit for a 3rd RMA but if it comes to it I might have to ask for one. The right channel gets scratchier by the day it seems.


----------



## HipHopScribe

letmebefrank said:


> Many here would call me a schiit fanboy, (I own 8 of their products) but I like to say I'm a satisfied customer who finds no reason to buy other brands unless I'm looking for something they do not make.
> 
> My fulla 2 has had a scratchy pot since about 2 weeks after I got it, and I bought it on day one. I might have to send it in for repair because it's getting louder to the point where it's almost uncomfortably loud for the first turn or two. The scratchy pot seems to be a recurring issue, and while I do believe Jason that the number of complaints to the number of units sold is proportionally low, I've never had an issue with alps pots in my other schiit gear. Perhaps there was a bad batch. Either way I think I will start the repair process tomorrow and use my CEntrance Dacport slim at work for the time being.
> 
> That being said, I'm still a very satisfied customer and I'm sure schiit will take care of me like they have in the past.


 
  
 I'm wondering if the number has grown since he said that, because I didn't have any issue early on, it only appeared over time. The proportion of bad units could have grown significantly since he responded to the discussion before. It is obviously hard to judge based on a forum discussion because the bad reports will be amplified, but it does seem to be a good number.


----------



## cishida

jimster480 said:


> And the Fulla2 is good with IEM's? Maybe you are just deaf.
> I guess if "good" means that you have 0 volume control and that you cannot use IEM's with 3 tip plugs then sure.


 
 Perhaps this goes without saying, but some IEMs are more sensitive than others.
  
 I get adequate range with the hifiman RE-400. By adequate, I mean I can control the volume to my tastes and not blow my ears out (I think I have pretty sensitive ears).
  
  
 BTW, don't have the channel imbalance problem with the RE-400. And no scratchy pot that I can detect.


----------



## Jimster480

cishida said:


> Perhaps this goes without saying, but some IEMs are more sensitive than others.
> 
> I get adequate range with the hifiman RE-400. By adequate, I mean I can control the volume to my tastes and not blow my ears out (I think I have pretty sensitive ears).
> 
> ...


 

 Those are even more sensitive than the triple drivers or my RP-HD10!
  
 What is the max volume you go to on the POT?


----------



## Jimster480

ancipital said:


> Sounding poor, mostly. Crushed dynamics, prone to clipping etc.. It doesn't offend me, it's just not good. A shame, given all the hype at the time- I was hoping for something that sounded clean and didn't harm the sound. Having heard a few off the shelf pre-built ones, as well as one built by a very competent DIYer, I've probably heard more O2s now than are healthy- due to hoping that the first one wasn't representative.
> 
> The Fulla 2 is a lot easier on the ears. It uses nicely-chosen op-amps on the output, the device achieves remarkable efficiency and manage to kick out most of that paltry 500mA that the device is allowed to draw. Don't expect it to sound like a Krell or somesuch, but for something that you can throw in a pocket and costs $99, its pretty slick.
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry but the circuit design of the O2 is perfectly fine.
 Its measurably flat and reference like.
 If you like Amps that instead mess with the sound then it means that its not your cup of tea.
 But that doesn't at all mean that the O2 is bad.
 If you run into clipping then your gain is set too high or your headphones require too much power (protip, it has more power than the Fulla2 so you would run into the same issues).
  
 The Fulla2 is bright sounding and doesn't have any special selected components, the components selected are indeed good ones but not "better" than what is put in the O2.

 At this point you have no credit and are simply a hater who doesn't like a flat sound signature.


xuan87 said:


> As a current owner of both the O2 and the Fulla 2, I'll like to offer a counter opinion. The O2 is my current oldest gear still in use (be it headphones, earphones, amps or DACs) and the Fulla 2 is my 2nd newest audio acquisition. I still frequently bring out my O2 amp to audio meets and stores when demoing earphones and headphones and it was because of its pairing with a Dita Answer that causes me to pay for one, at that time my most expensive earphones, and right now, my oldest earphones still in regular rotation.
> 
> So I have to respectfully disagree with your comment that the O2 doesn't sound good. You're right that the O2 is designed to measure extremely well rather than how it sounds, resulting it in being a very flat amp, and most definitely not for most people. I have no knowledge in circuit design of any kind, so I cannot comment on whether it's a good or bad design, but I did read before that it's a standard by-the-book Lin design. I've used mine for many years with no incident or issue, it didn't blow up any of my earphones, there is no hiss, and the only criticism that I can give is the channel imbalance that occurs at low volumes, which is a problem if your earphones is extremely sensitive.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree, the O2 is a flat sounding reference like Amp. It doesn't sound "bad" by any means.


----------



## cishida

jimster480 said:


> Those are even more sensitive than the triple drivers or my RP-HD10!
> 
> What is the max volume you go to on the POT?


 

 On my Fulla 2 the pot starts at about 6:45. I'm usually listening around 8:15-8:30 with the RE-400. It helps that the volume knob is large (compared the magni or vali) and is relatively good at small adjustments.
  
 Based on my experience using the Fulla 2 with a particular IEM (the RE-400), I don't agree with the following assertions:
  
 1. That there is no conceivable IEM that can be enjoyed with the Fulla 2 unless one is "deaf".
 2. That Fulla 2 has "0 volume control" with any conceivable IEM.


----------



## veloblur

hiphopscribe said:


> I'm wondering if the number has grown since he said that, because I didn't have any issue early on, it only appeared over time. The proportion of bad units could have grown significantly since he responded to the discussion before. It is obviously hard to judge based on a forum discussion because the bad reports will be amplified, but it does seem to be a good number.


 
  
 I have the same scratchy issue with the right channel of my Fulla 2 that comes and goes, and mine also has a slightly slanted pot. But these issues don't bother me because when I am listening to an album, I don't mess with the volume all the time. When I do adjust the volume, the scratchiness happens only during the adjustment and goes away after. And I'm not listening critically when I am adjusting the volume. I'm more interested in the music and as far as I can tell, the scratchiness during adjustment doesn't affect the sound quality when the pot is stationary. This was confirmed by Nick from Schiit that I posed the question to. That's good enough for me.
  
 I was actually more concerned that the scratchiness was a result of corrosion or a sign that the pot's resistance tracks could degrade over time but he assured me that it was not an indication of either .
  
 As long as the channels sound balanced to me, the Fulla 2 seems to work well enough for my requirements.


----------



## Jimster480

cishida said:


> On my Fulla 2 the pot starts at about 6:45. I'm usually listening around 8:15-8:30 with the RE-400. It helps that the volume knob is large (compared the magni or vali) and is relatively good at small adjustments.
> 
> Based on my experience using the Fulla 2 with a particular IEM (the RE-400), I don't agree with the following assertions:
> 
> ...


 

 From 6:45 to 8:30 is very little in the way of volume control, I find that its closer to "too loud" or "too quiet" and I repeatedly move my volume control from song to song.
  
 On my A30 I have from 6:30 to 3:00 and thats alot of volume control.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

cishida said:


> On my Fulla 2 the pot starts at about 6:45. I'm usually listening around 8:15-8:30 with the RE-400. It helps that the volume knob is large (compared the magni or vali) and is relatively good at small adjustments.
> 
> Based on my experience using the Fulla 2 with a particular IEM (the RE-400), I don't agree with the following assertions:
> 
> ...




Haha, try again with something ~18ohm or with an ba driver and come back to me again. I have to lower windows volume to 10% to get any sort of volume control without channel imbalance.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> Haha, try again with something ~18ohm or with an ba driver and come back to me again. I have to lower windows volume to 10% to get any sort of volume control without channel imbalance.


 

 Maybe its because his IEM's dont have BA's.
 My triples, Quads, and 18Ohm RP-HD10's are really LOUD by 8:30 and honestly 7:15 is the minimum I can go before channel imbalance.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

jimster480 said:


> Maybe its because his IEM's dont have BA's.
> My triples, Quads, and 18Ohm RP-HD10's are really LOUD by 8:30 and honestly 7:15 is the minimum I can go before channel imbalance.


 
 Well considering I just got my first IEM with an armature driver 2 days ago, I think any low-impedance IEM qualifies.  ZS3 needs windows volume pulled back as well.  At 50% I just exit channel imbalance range when I hit my regular listening level.
  
 tbh *I understand if efficient IEMs have trouble with channel imbalance*, but it's not okay for me if full-size headphones have channel imbalance at regular listening levels.


----------



## cishida

cishida said:


> On my Fulla 2 the pot starts at about 6:45. I'm usually listening around 8:15-8:30 with the RE-400. It helps that the volume knob is large (compared the magni or vali) and is relatively good at small adjustments.
> 
> Based on my experience using the Fulla 2 with a particular IEM (the RE-400), I don't agree with the following assertions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I should add that, wrt sound, I think this combo (the Fulla 2 and RE-400) is quite good. For me "quite good" means that while I'm listening to it I'm enjoying the music and not thinking about how much better it would sound on my other headphones or speakers. Occasionally, I actually like the sound more than my other setups.
  
 The knob and pot allow for small adjustments (the knob is quite big and there is good resistance) and adequately allow me to control volume.
  
 But I agree that it is not a good combo if you want / need volume knob range of motion. If you need to be able to turn the knob 20 degrees without blowing your ears out then you will want a different combo.


----------



## Ancipital

jimster480 said:


> I agree, the O2 is a flat sounding reference like Amp. It doesn't sound "bad" by any means.


 
  
 If "reference" is clippy, rolled-off, prone to distortion and with crummy voltage swing, sure. It's probably not the word that I'd prefer, mind. I think I'd be happier with an entry-level Magni, or even a competently constructed CMOY, at a pinch- and would certainly not accuse either of those of being "reference"-like, either.
  
 Fulla 2 is slightly coloured, but a lot of that is the 4490 "Velvet Sound" processing, rather than the amp section. Yes, the highs are a little hot and the stage a little flat in a traditional solid-state manner, and it won't slew hard or fast enough to get the best out of HD650 either in transients or resolving power, but for $99 for a DAC and amp, it's pretty clever stuff. It's perfectly nice for casual listening or people who don't have terribly demanding requirements (the lucky sods).


----------



## Jimster480

ancipital said:


> If "reference" is clippy, rolled-off, prone to distortion and with crummy voltage swing, sure. It's probably not the word that I'd prefer, mind. I think I'd be happier with an entry-level Magni, or even a competently constructed CMOY, at a pinch- and would certainly not accuse either of those of being "reference"-like, either.
> 
> Fulla 2 is slightly coloured, but a lot of that is the 4490 "Velvet Sound" processing, rather than the amp section. Yes, the highs are a little hot and the stage a little flat in a traditional solid-state manner, and it won't slew hard or fast enough to get the best out of HD650 either in transients or resolving power, but for $99 for a DAC and amp, it's pretty clever stuff. It's perfectly nice for casual listening or people who don't have terribly demanding requirements (the lucky sods).




Sorry but that's just not the case. Sounds like you have the gain up too high and have some problem with your headphones or something like that.

You won't get clipping from an amp that is stronger and not get clipping from a nap that is weaker. It just doesn't work that way due to how electricity works.


----------



## Jimster480

sometechnoob said:


> Well considering I just got my first IEM with an armature driver 2 days ago, I think any low-impedance IEM qualifies.  ZS3 needs windows volume pulled back as well.  At 50% I just exit channel imbalance range when I hit my regular listening level.
> 
> tbh *I understand if efficient IEMs have trouble with channel imbalance*, but it's not okay for me if full-size headphones have channel imbalance at regular listening levels.




My RP-HD10 are headphones though and it's no better.


----------



## JohnnyOps

For what it's worth, my Fulla 2 unit displays absolutely no noise on my ancient ThinkPad X40 with Linux, and absolutely terrible scratchy noise with my Dell XPS13 and Win7. Now, the XPS13 doesn't have ASIO - my workplace has it locked town tighter than ____, - but I can't imagine that ASIO changes the power characteristics of the USB port, does it? 

So my question is whether the difference is due to the change in OS / drivers, or the change in hardware. I unfortunately can't do a real A/B test because I can't switch the drivers that I have installed on the 2 machines. Where is the bad power management coming from on my Dell/Windows machine?

In the mid-term, it doesn't really matter to me, because I listen on my Ubuntu Thinkpad nearly exclusively, and it's sole purpose is music. And with the Fulla 2 that machine is buttery smooth, silent knob, etc. But I think a LOT of the problems being reported are source machine, not Fulla unit.


----------



## K1030

I'll have to tap out on this one, I just bought a monoprice 11567 instead. I know it works and the aux input is on the back panel too. That way I can throw a Dac on top and it won't look like a spaghetti monster.


----------



## M Paul

Bummer about the issues you all up thread have had...

Going on month four of almost daily use and no issues. I don't fiddle with the volume knob much, stays at about 1:30. No scratching, imbalance, buzzing. As I've mentioned I'm feeding a little Yamaha mini system with an older iBook. 

Really just logged in to add that I had to pull my old laptop to use it for a week at the hanger. Just fed my Yamaha, it has USB and iPod ports, with my pad or phone. Was a busy week but after I was able to return home with the iBook and plug my Fulla-II back into the system: WOW. It was amazing to notice the sound quality increase. 

Noticed some time during the first month I liked how well well separated instruments sounded. Belefonty at Carnigy hall from a ripped disc was fun. But the first thing I listened to after getting my iBook back was Elvis Costello's My Aim is True from a ripped disc as well. I had a couple copies in vinyl back in the day so I am vary familiar with it. Anyway, I hit play and turned up the volume a little more then usual and got lost for a while. 

I have a Freya sitting in its box waiting for a pair of vedars, a pair of song 3, and my disposable income to coalesce

M. Paul


----------



## imbasaurus

do i need a special OTG cable for my fulla 2 to work? hmm.. i can't seem to be able to use it using my S7 edge and the stock usb connector that came with it. i noticed also that it's a hit or miss. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. do i need to return this?


----------



## Letmebefrank

imbasaurus said:


> do i need a special OTG cable for my fulla 2 to work? hmm.. i can't seem to be able to use it using my S7 edge and the stock usb connector that came with it. i noticed also that it's a hit or miss. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. do i need to return this?




It works fine with my s7 edge using the stock adapter, but not with every music app. The only one I have that works all the time is USB Audio Player Pro.


----------



## Ancipital

imbasaurus said:


> do i need a special OTG cable for my fulla 2 to work? hmm.. i can't seem to be able to use it using my S7 edge and the stock usb connector that came with it. i noticed also that it's a hit or miss. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. do i need to return this?


 
  
 I'm not sure about "special", but you do need an OTG adaptor or cable to use it with most mobile devices, yes. Something like this will do the trick:
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-8-Inch-Mobile-Device-Adapter/dp/B018M8YEX0/
  
 As I recall, it does actually matter which way around you connect the cable, though. Once you've found which way is correct, put a blob of nail polish on the connector hood at one end, so you never have to guess again.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

imbasaurus said:


> do i need a special OTG cable for my fulla 2 to work? hmm.. i can't seem to be able to use it using my S7 edge and the stock usb connector that came with it. i noticed also that it's a hit or miss. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. do i need to return this?


 


letmebefrank said:


> It works fine with my s7 edge using the stock adapter, but not with every music app. The only one I have that works all the time is USB Audio Player Pro.


 
 UAPP works great with Android OTG and plays nicely with most Samsung models... a very nice app on the simple side but it works!  UAPP instantly detects my DragonFly when it is plugged in and the player opens up.


----------



## crystal6tak

Hey all! Got my Fulla 2 recently, does anyone have buzzing noise due to wireless interference?
  
 I get noise whenever my phone or wireless mouse is near it... Other than that, dead silent on all my listening devices (quadbeat 2, cx 3.00, ath a700x)


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I get small amounts of ticking but nothing I would call buzzing.


----------



## whaiyun

My Fulla 2 started having issues with distortion on the right channel. and it sorta bleeds through to the left channel a bit. I've tried plugging my headphone straight into the laptop to test if I can turn on/off the problem, and yes it's the Fulla 2.

This is also in addition to the scratchy pot when I turn the volume knob.

I put in a ticket on the Schiit website, I hope they get this fixed, or else I'd be very disappointed. 

Maybe I should try a Dragonfly in the meantime?


EDIT: Schiit got back to me and is trying to troubleshoot it. Suggested maybe it's my 1/4 to 1/8 adapter. Gotta find another one to swap and check again


EDIT 2: Looks like its my adapter (Sennheiser). That's odd. I'm looking for alternate adapters now


----------



## crystal6tak

sometechnoob said:


> I get small amounts of ticking but nothing I would call buzzing.


 
 I would get ticking from my phone, and buzzing from my mouse (when I'm moving it). Could you describe how loud it is? Cause for me the ticking is incredibly noticeable and distracts me from my music. I have to put my phone around 2 arms length away for it to stop picking up ticking noise.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Only extremely minor ticks for me. Phone just has to sit about a foot away. No issues when moving the mouse either.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I had my phone sitting right next to mine for the first few hours at work yesterday and didn't notice any noise until I started getting texts.


----------



## Bikerider1001

Has anyone gotten an iPhone 6 and a Fulla 2 to play nicely together?


----------



## cishida

The fulla 2 works great with the iPhone 6. I use this combo every day. You'll need a lightning to camera adapter. I use the lightning to USB 3 camera adapter:

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...2769e67a587e01e662337b7c9efa5ea13929f849ba4d9

With this adapter you only need one connection to the fulla 2 (you don't need separate power)


----------



## hanihanhan

Would you guys say the fulla 2 is capable of competing against something like the Audio-gd 11.32?


----------



## Licht

cishida said:


> The fulla 2 works great with the iPhone 6. I use this combo every day. You'll need a lightning to camera adapter. I use the lightning to USB 3 camera adapter:
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...2769e67a587e01e662337b7c9efa5ea13929f849ba4d9
> 
> With this adapter you only need one connection to the fulla 2 (you don't need separate power)



In my case, I need at least one separate power for camera adapter or Fulla 2 to use Fulla 2 from iPhone 6 Plus.
(USB camera adapter accepts one lightning power cable to charge iPhone while playing music through USB)


----------



## SomeTechNoob

hanihanhan said:


> Would you guys say the fulla 2 is capable of competing against something like the Audio-gd 11.32?



Not even close.


----------



## Sencha

bought another one this week from EU vendor. QC is really good on this now, must be a newer batch. Knob is really well finished, screw heads are pristine. Knob alignment is perfect, usb head goes in super smooth and easy to remove as well. Very happy! Still cant get over how great the sound is.


----------



## hanihanhan

SomeTechNoob said:


> Not even close.


Cool, I will be placing an order for Audio-gd then. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Bikerider1001

Which iOS are you using? I have an iPhone 6 with iOS 10.3.1 and it isn't working. I can see in the Settings that the phone is recognizing the Camera adapter.

When I choose a song or hit Play, the music just comes out of the built-in speakers.

Very frustrating.



cishida said:


> The fulla 2 works great with the iPhone 6. I use this combo every day. You'll need a lightning to camera adapter. I use the lightning to USB 3 camera adapter:
> 
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...2769e67a587e01e662337b7c9efa5ea13929f849ba4d9
> 
> With this adapter you only need one connection to the fulla 2 (you don't need separate power)


----------



## gab4

I bought the Fulla 2 about 2 months ago and had hoped that the problems just go away with time but sadly that's not the case.
Firstly I have the popping sound when starting the computer https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/schiit-fulla-2-impressions-thread.828228/page-37#post-13129083
This problem however is not as annoying as the second one as I can just put on the headphones after the bootup.
The big problem: scratching static on the right channel when adjusting the volume nob
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/schiit-fulla-2-impressions-thread.828228/page-37#post-13129010
Has anybody been able to fix this who also had that problem?
I bought it from schiit-europe so the official support won't help me out and the european distributor is based in the netherlands and responds with rather cryptic instructions.
I'm pretty sure that I will lose my warranty when taking it apart so has anyone suggestions on what to do?

Sending them in to schiit-europe is only the last option as I assume that, that will take a really long time to come back.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

As some of you know, my Fulla 2 came to me with a silent volume knob, but developed scratching on the right channel when adjusting volume after a couple weeks.  Haven't found a solution either besides constantly RMAing.  Not many people have checked in with new units directly from schiit either so it's hard to determine if the problem's fixed yet.


----------



## Limblifter

I have had my Fulla 2 since early February.  The pot is scratchy, and it pops on boot up as well.  Not overly concerned with the popping on boot, I had another USB audio device that popped on boot up as well.

I'm not sending it back to Schiit.  I'm in Canada and shipping back and forth would just cost too much.

It is a $99 audio device, not really expensive in the grand scheme of audio.  The only thing that concerns me is the Fulla 2 is designed as a "gateway" device.  Buy it and you will probably be enticed to upgrade to a Mimby and so forth.  

At this point, my experience with Schiit doesn't inspire much confidence in spending more money buying Schiit.  Some argue that it's a $99 device, what do you expect?   I expect a product that works correctly, regardless of price.


----------



## cishida

Licht said:


> In my case, I need at least one separate power for camera adapter or Fulla 2 to use Fulla 2 from iPhone 6 Plus.
> (USB camera adapter accepts one lightning power cable to charge iPhone while playing music through USB)



Yes, with usb 3 camera adapter you need at least one power source. But it is a big improvement from a power perspective compared with the unpowered camera adapter. The one power source (lightning into the adapter) will supply both the phone and the fulla 2. The adapter's usb port supplies sufficient power for the fulla 2 (no need to use the fulla's power connection)

Did I mention this combo sounds great with the re-400?


----------



## cishida

Bikerider1001 said:


> Which iOS are you using? I have an iPhone 6 with iOS 10.3.1 and it isn't working. I can see in the Settings that the phone is recognizing the Camera adapter.
> 
> When I choose a song or hit Play, the music just comes out of the built-in speakers.
> 
> Very frustrating.



I'm on iOS 10.3.1. Which camera adapter are you using? If it is the unpowered camera adapter version then it does not provide enough power to run the fulla 2. You'll need to connect a dedicated power supply to the fulla 2 power port.


----------



## Renato Fury

I would like to know if this Dac / Amp reproduces to the maximum the sound quality of headphones like Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro Headphones (250 Ohm) or Sennheiser HD650 for example that require a lot of energy, someone who has used these headphones or similar ones in Schiit Fulla 2 would you know to answer me ?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Renato Fury said:


> I would like to know if this Dac / Amp reproduces to the maximum the sound quality of headphones like Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro Headphones (250 Ohm) or Sennheiser HD650 for example that require a lot of energy, someone who has used these headphones or similar ones in Schiit Fulla 2 would you know to answer me ?



Of course it doesn't, it's a $99 dac amp combo.  My HD 6XX sounds fuller in the bass regions on my Magni 2 when compared to my Fulla 2.  But the difference is still quite small and sound straight out of the Fulla 2 is still quite good.


----------



## Renato Fury

SomeTechNoob said:


> Of course it doesn't, it's a $99 dac amp combo.  My HD 6XX sounds fuller in the bass regions on my Magni 2 when compared to my Fulla 2.  But the difference is still quite small and sound straight out of the Fulla 2 is still quite good.


But would I have big losses with Fulla 2 or would they be minimal?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Renato Fury said:


> But would I have big losses with Fulla 2 or would they be minimal?



Depends how good your ears are, what cans you have, and what counts as "minimal losses".  It's difficult to explain if you haven't heard other dac/amps.

Personally, I think it's fine sound-quality wise.  But then again I don't have too many issues with stuff like onboard audio either.  I find the headphones themselves have a much larger impact on your listening experience than the dac/amp unless your source is absolutely garbage.


----------



## Renato Fury

SomeTechNoob said:


> Depends how good your ears are, what cans you have, and what counts as "minimal losses".  It's difficult to explain if you haven't heard other dac/amps.
> 
> Personally, I think it's fine sound-quality wise.  But then again I don't have too many issues with stuff like onboard audio either.  I find the headphones themselves have a much larger impact on your listening experience than the dac/amp unless your source is absolutely garbage.


And this is my case, my source is crap and so I want a dac / amp, but do I need to install or configure something on the pc or just plug and play?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Renato Fury said:


> And this is my case, my source is crap and so I want a dac / amp, but do I need to install or configure something on the pc or just plug and play?



Plug and play.


----------



## Renato Fury

SomeTechNoob said:


> Plug and play.


But when you plug a Dac / Amp into the pc the sound of the speakers stop coming out, I'm asking all these questions because I've never had one.


----------



## SomeTechNoob (May 19, 2017)

Renato Fury said:


> But when you plug a Dac / Amp into the pc the sound of the speakers stop coming out, I'm asking all these questions because I've never had one.



So when you plug in a new sound device, at least into Windows (never used Linux/Mac, not sure there), all you have to do is set your new default audio device.


Spoiler



Control Panel->Sound should look something like this:





Just click on the device you want to play sound out of and set default.




It is also recommended to enter properties and setup as follows:



Disable All Enhancements



24bit, 44100khz





Then plug all your headphones/speakers into the dac/amp.


----------



## leeperry

so I recently got ahold of one of those gizmos, it gives 16mV DC offset on its HO and their tech support tells me that it's perfectly normal?


----------



## speakerlao

Is there anything I can do to elimate the ugly 3.5mm converter when using 2.5mm headphones? It kills the clean look of  the dac/amp. Still don't get why all the non-dac'd connections are 2.5mm, but the main is 3.5mm. It's so ugly with an adapter plugged in.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

speakerlao said:


> Is there anything I can do to elimate the ugly 3.5mm converter when using 2.5mm headphones? It kills the clean look of  the dac/amp. Still don't get why all the non-dac'd connections are 2.5mm, but the main is 3.5mm. It's so ugly with an adapter plugged in.



Huh?  Did you shift the sizes down?  The main headphone out is 6.35mm and the dac out is 3.5mm.


----------



## speakerlao (Jun 2, 2017)

SomeTechNoob said:


> Huh?  Did you shift the sizes down?  The main headphone out is 6.35mm and the dac out is 3.5mm.



I mixed up connectors in my mind. Question still stands though. :|

Really wish they used 3.5mm for all connections.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I actually like the 1/4" for the headphone connector.  It's a lot more durable than 3.5mm connectors and adapting from 3.5 to 1/4" is much cleaner than adapting from 1/4" to 3.5.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

leeperry said:


> so I recently got ahold of one of those gizmos, it gives 16mV DC offset on its HO and their tech support tells me that it's perfectly normal?



Seems a little high, but again depends on what you read. Rockgrotto say:

"Basically, anything under 20mV is totally acceptable. 20mV to 50mV is borderline and anything greater than 50mV is a definite NO NO."

But I know you know your stuff, so what is your take on an acceptable level?


----------



## leeperry

https://shure.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4004/~/maximum-dc-voltage-applied-to-headphones


----------



## Malthe Østergreen

Sencha said:


> bought another one this week from EU vendor. QC is really good on this now, must be a newer batch. Knob is really well finished, screw heads are pristine. Knob alignment is perfect, usb head goes in super smooth and easy to remove as well. Very happy! Still cant get over how great the sound is.



Sounds really good! And hi (first post). My Fulla 2 is in the mail from Schiit (Europe). It will be used with a pair of Phillips X2's Will give an update concerning scratching, knob placement etc.


----------



## speakerlao

Which format should we be using with this in Windows? 24bit/44100?


----------



## Limblifter

speakerlao said:


> Which format should we be using with this in Windows? 24bit/44100?




Fulla 2 handles up to 24/96K so I'm using that.


----------



## speakerlao

Limblifter said:


> Fulla 2 handles up to 24/96K so I'm using that.



Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Technically you should be using the same sample rate that the song track was recorded in.  Also apparently the Windows driver sucks at supersampling as well.  Most music is 44.1khz so I stuck it to that.

Not like I really hear or notice a difference anyway though.


----------



## Malthe Østergreen

Malthe Østergreen said:


> Sounds really good! And hi (first post). My Fulla 2 is in the mail from Schiit (Europe). It will be used with a pair of Phillips X2's Will give an update concerning scratching, knob placement etc.



I returned mine. It had non of the issues previously mentioned. Only a very slight noise when adjusting the volume. I just couldn't justify the purchase since I could hardly hear any difference between this and the soundcard in my NUC. So decided my money is better spend on something else. And since I decided to get a pair of X2's (32ohm) rather than the Sennheiser 650 (300ohm) there really wasn't any need for a dedicated amplifier.


----------



## Roman Johnston (Jul 8, 2017)

New to the forum. Been following this thread for the last few days. I consider myself a budget audiophile. My computer has a very nice Asus Essence STX II audio card that the headphone amp went sideways on me. The volume all of a sudden is uneven until I put the music WAY too loud. All clearance for the headphone input is fine (not grounding out).....So started to look for a dedicated desktop headphone amp and dac. I really want the Jotenheim but need to save a few bones for that. So settling on the Fulla 2. Ordered it yesterday (Friday) morning and paid for overnight shipping...it arrives on Monday. Strike one. for Schiit. They had it in Fed-Ex's hands by 9:40 per my confirmation email. Wrote them to let them ask them why the nd day shipping when i paid for overnight.   

No biggie really 1st world problems aside I am anticipating the unit and excited. Using my Dragonfly Red in the interim. My headphones are the following. V-Moda Crossfade M-100, Sennheiser Urbanites (on ear), HiFiMan HE 400s, Grado SR80e, and Grado RS2e. All very efficient headphones and should be rather easy to drive. I should be able to report back how each headphone sounds on the unit as well as how it sounds compared to the Dragonfly Red as well. (which I have been very pleased with for "on the fly" listening).  My understanding is that the Fulla will take a while (like my HiFiMan headphones) to break in properly. I think my cans took almost 150 hours before they really started to open up.  Can anyone confirm? What I read was that the highs mellow out over time. I like bright in your face highs anyway....(read that open and airy...not clawing at your ears till their bloody)

Most reviews I have read all talk about how the Fulla 2 can't drive this special headphone or that special need headphone .....it's a $100.00 Dac/Amp. I think it is intended for more efficient models. It's like taking a Ferrari, putting in a Prius engine and complaining it will not reach 200mph.  

To put my budget listening tastes into perspective, my upstairs editing near-field setup (I am a landscape photographer and music drives my passion and editing sessions) consists of an NAD receiver, Gold Ear Aon2 speakers, and a 1000w  Golden Ear Force Field sub. (I do have 3 Super Sat 3's doing surround duty) I love "Bang For The Buck" audio....hoping this will prove an inexpensive jewel to add to my collection.

Again...pleasure to meet all of you!!

Roman


----------



## Letmebefrank

Hey Roman, welcome to head-fi. I've been using my fulla 2 at work since it came out and it does drive most headphones just fine. Despite the right channel scratching in the volume knob (which was a problem with the early units) I really love it. 

As for the shipping you mentioned, they have a section in the FAQ about that specifically : 

_"*If I order today, when will my amp ship?*
If it’s in stock, most likely today or tomorrow, but we do state “1 to 3 business days.” We do everything we can to get 2-Day and Next-Day orders out the same day, unless you order late in the day. If you do that, send an email to orders@schiit.com and we'll try to make it happen. But if you order at 4:30PM and we don't make it, please don't be too disappointed. 

*If I order using 2-Day FedEx on a Thursday or Standard Overnight on a Friday, will I get my order on a Saturday?*
The prices on our website for Express are for regular FedEx Monday-Friday delivery. FedEx Express will deliver on Saturdays, but the service is not available in all areas, and they charge an additional $15-25. If you want to have your item delivered on a Saturday, please email us at orders@schiit.com. We will work with you and FedEx to make that happen. We will need to bill you for the additional delivery charge. We'd love to give this to you for free, but our money tree just doesn't grow dollars like it used to."_


----------



## Roman Johnston

Letmebefrank said:


> Hey Roman, welcome to head-fi. I've been using my fulla 2 at work since it came out and it does drive most headphones just fine. Despite the right channel scratching in the volume knob (which was a problem with the early units) I really love it.
> 
> As for the shipping you mentioned, they have a section in the FAQ about that specifically:
> _
> ...



I never have a problem with any other Vender...so never thought I would have to go check the FAQ's. Would have been nice to have it pop up when I actually selected the overnight option. I would have paid the extra 15 bucks to get it on Saturday...or maybe if they popped up a message to get Saturday click this button and be charged 15 extra dollars. It' really is no biggy...just would not have paid the extra $35 if I new it was gonna be Monday anyway. Just feel I do not need to research to find out such things. My day job is IT and I learned a long time ago to create proper expectations. My advice to them is to either build it into the web site as a popup if certian conditions are met or just as a caveat in general when that option is selected instead of expecting the CUSTOMER to go digging for the information. Just not a great first handshake with the company is all.

Still excited about the product.....still have high hopes with all the hype around the company about the product.

Roman


----------



## Letmebefrank

Roman Johnston said:


> I never have a problem with any other Vender...so never thought I would have to go check the FAQ's. Would have been nice to have it pop up when I actually selected the overnight option. I would have paid the extra 15 bucks to get it on Saturday...or maybe if they popped up a message to get Saturday click this button and be charged 15 extra dollars. It' really is no biggy...just would not have paid the extra $35 if I new it was gonna be Monday anyway. Just feel I do not need to research to find out such things. My day job is IT and I learned a long time ago to create proper expectations. My advice to them is to either build it into the web site as a popup if certian conditions are met or just as a caveat in general when that option is selected instead of expecting the CUSTOMER to go digging for the information. Just not a great first handshake with the company is all.
> 
> Still excited about the product.....still have high hopes with all the hype around the company about the product.
> 
> Roman



I sympathize with you on that. I have a degree in IT and create websites for work. This sort of thing would be a nice feature to add into the shipping section of the checkout page.


----------



## Roman Johnston

Anyone have experience with Grado RS2e and the Fulla 2?


----------



## dr cornelius

Roman Johnston said:


> Anyone have experience with Grado RS2e and the Fulla 2?


I don’t think I’ve used my RS2e’s with the Fulla 2 yet, I’ve been using a Jotunheim with the Grados. The Fulla 2 is a good improvement over listening straight out of the Mac so I imagine they’ll sound good together...


----------



## Roman Johnston

dr cornelius said:


> I’ve been using a Jotunheim with the Grados..



That is my end game....what do you think of the Jotunheim and the RS2e's?

Roman


----------



## dr cornelius

Roman Johnston said:


> That is my end game....what do you think of the Jotunheim and the RS2e's?
> 
> Roman


They sound great together, very revealing - I use that combo to check mixes...  Grados are easy to drive, so I don’t need all of that power, I mostly got the Jot to drive balanced monitors and Sennheisers... 
But even for regular listening, I like the RS2e/Jot together.  Compared to the Fulla 2, the Jotunheim is more refined, but for $99 the Fulla2 is great.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

Hi Folks!

I recently received my Fulla 2- and it is turning right around, and heading back to schiit (across the USA, the long way).  I do not know (enlighten me?!) if this is usual, but the Fulla 2 distorts beyond usability with MrSpeakers AEON.  Sounds bad- real bad- worse than stock amps built into any other audio devices I have.  the amp distorts more on the right channel.  ?!?!  the dac is good, quite good, but the poor power management on USB scuffs that "win" too (gets weird even on a powered usb hub).  In fact, when listening with both usb ports active, the amp would cut out completely with bass-heavy material.  That is bad.  (meanwhile) the tiny dragonfly red is cruising along with no extra power, fueling these planars passably.  My Hifiman edition S sound ok though the Fulla, but sound better with the dac-outs into a fiio e12.  (and that is not a "great" amp either...)  [and the edition S would sound ok plugged into a AlphaSmart, let's be real....)

I hope to get a response from Schiit soon- I have heard much better from them.  I was hoping for a inexpensive in for a quasi-movable tablet rig.


----------



## dr cornelius

Roman Johnston said:


> Anyone have experience with Grado RS2e and the Fulla 2?


I had a listen with the Rs2e’s.  This is non-level matched listening between the Jot and the Fulla2 - the Jot is the better match for the RS2e - smoother treble and (the impression at least) of more low end which is a good thing for the RS2e, which can be lite on bass.  Soundstage opens up with the Jot so more detail -  the Fulla 2 sometimes sounds a little in-your-head...  Again, these are un-scientific comparisons, I really should be using a switcher of some kind and level matching, etc...


----------



## ShumDizzle (Jul 11, 2017)

CoffeeCutie said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I recently received my Fulla 2- and it is turning right around, and heading back to schiit (across the USA, the long way).  I do not know (enlighten me?!) if this is usual, but the Fulla 2 distorts beyond usability with MrSpeakers AEON.  Sounds bad- real bad- worse than stock amps built into any other audio devices I have.  the amp distorts more on the right channel.  ?!?!  the dac is good, quite good, but the poor power management on USB scuffs that "win" too (gets weird even on a powered usb hub).  In fact, when listening with both usb ports active, the amp would cut out completely with bass-heavy material.  That is bad.  (meanwhile) the tiny dragonfly red is cruising along with no extra power, fueling these planars passably.  My Hifiman edition S sound ok though the Fulla, but sound better with the dac-outs into a fiio e12.  (and that is not a "great" amp either...)  [and the edition S would sound ok plugged into a AlphaSmart, let's be real....)
> 
> I hope to get a response from Schiit soon- I have heard much better from them.  I was hoping for a inexpensive in for a quasi-movable tablet rig.



I also tried a Schiit Fulla 2 with my Aeons and found it severely lacking. I heard crackling/distortion with the volume knob at just 11 o'clock on some tracks, such as classical piano. The Fulla 2 was supposed to replace my Audioengine D1 and, distortion aside, the Fulla 2 sounded better than the D1, but the D1 could get much louder without audible distortion, so I sent the Fulla right back.

For my next attempt, I've decided to take a chance on the intriguing H2 MIYO (currently available on Massdrop) which will hopefully have both decent sound and power, though I'm not sure if it was purely a power issue or something else that makes for such a poor match between Fulla 2 and Aeon.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Does anyone with a more recent Fulla 2 know if the QC issues that affected launch still occur?

e.g.
1. Static when adjusting volume
2. Crooked Knob
3. Channel imbalance
4. Tight USB ports(afaik this is fixed now)
etc


----------



## mkozlows

ShumDizzle said:


> I also tried a Schiit Fulla 2 with my Aeons and found it severely lacking. I heard crackling/distortion with the volume knob at just 11 o'clock on some tracks, such as classical piano. ... I'm not sure if it was purely a power issue or something else that makes for such a poor match between Fulla 2 and Aeon.



That's very weird. I've been using a Fulla 2 with Aeon, and it works great. I've never encountered any kind of distortion or crackling with it. (Although I'm also boggling a bit at "just" 11:00 -- I usually listen around 9:00, and only a few very quiet tracks need to be cranked up as high as 11:00. So maybe I'm just not listening to things as loud as you're used to.)

My only complaint with the Fulla is that, at least with my phone (Nexus 6p), it draws power from the phone even when it's plugged into a wall charger. That makes it non-awesome for all-day listening at work.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

> I also tried a Schiit Fulla 2 with my Aeons and found it severely lacking. I heard crackling/distortion with the volume knob at just 11 o'clock on some tracks, such as classical piano. The Fulla 2 was supposed to replace my Audioengine D1 and, distortion aside, the Fulla 2 sounded better than the D1, but the D1 could get much louder without audible distortion, so I sent the Fulla right back.
> 
> For my next attempt, I've decided to take a chance on the intriguing H2 MIYO (currently available on Massdrop) which will hopefully have both decent sound and power, though I'm not sure if it was purely a power issue or something else that makes for such a poor match between Fulla 2 and Aeon.



Yep, Just try (not my favorite track, but...)  "Partition" by Beyonce past 11 o'clock or "Midnight" by Lianne La Havas .  (Loud) These tracks both start with a relatively clean deep but over the top bass (808/909 esque and low electric bass guitar respectively)- Fulla 2 literally died on both songs when the bass drops.   Like, crackle, pop, no sound at all.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

mkozlows said:


> That's very weird. I've been using a Fulla 2 with Aeon, and it works great. I've never encountered any kind of distortion or crackling with it. (Although I'm also boggling a bit at "just" 11:00 -- I usually listen around 9:00, and only a few very quiet tracks need to be cranked up as high as 11:00. So maybe I'm just not listening to things as loud as you're used to.)
> 
> My only complaint with the Fulla is that, at least with my phone (Nexus 6p), it draws power from the phone even when it's plugged into a wall charger. That makes it non-awesome for all-day listening at work.



Wait a minute.  Really?!   I usually listen to jazz at "average" levels, and other stuff just a touch over (snarky puppy is "loud" enough for me on the AEON out of my iphone SE without maxing out...  ...doesn't do an ounce of justice to the cans though)   I need to investigate this further.  Mine also distorts more on the right channel...    ...and is packaged up with an RA.  I really am not digging the 15% restock on a defective box...


----------



## Roman Johnston

SomeTechNoob said:


> Does anyone with a more recent Fulla 2 know if the QC issues that affected launch still occur?
> 
> e.g.
> 1. Static when adjusting volume
> ...


Just got mine yesterday.
1. I have no static at all (time will tell)
2. I have a crooked knob...not really an issue as it does not hit the case. I too would like it NOT crooked. I have a sneaking hunch that item #1 (static) comes from people trying to bend the knob back...lol.  The only way to straighten it would be to re-solder the pot back to the board.
3. Channel Imbalance (only at the very earliest travel of the pot.) 0 = about 7:00 - by the 8:00 position my balance is dead on....very acceptable. Again time will tell if wear of turning the knob might affect this more. This too might be part of that trying to bend the knob as internals to the pot I am sure do not respond well to excessive forces.
4. Tight USB - Mine is firm and works perfectly with the supplied cable. I like that it grips firmly but nothing that seems improper.

Impressions. I have been using my Dragonfly Red as my only dac till I got this. I am listening right now going A/B with my Grado SR80e cans before work starts. I know it will take about 200 - 300 hours of break in before the ever so slight harshness in the highs smooth over a bit.  I love open airy highs and this and the grados seem to be a good match for a nice even transparent sound. As for the difference between the two dacs so far. The best way to describe it is that there is more definition between elements in the music with the Fulla 2. Like each element has its own defined wrapper and is clearer. Everything is just a bit more distinct....but the separation and details come together nicely. I can only imagine what one of the better DACs offer sound wise.

For now the Fulla 2 will be my "at home" dac and use with my Grado RS2e units. I will still use the dragonfly red on the fly....if you will pardon the pun. Side by side there is a distinct difference and will pick the Fulla 2 easily over the Dragonfly Red...but if you take any more than a few seconds between switching...the differences are more subtil and the Dragonfly is a very good product and for mobile listening is hard to beat.

When I get my new ....read better unit for my desk in the next year (Looking squarly at the Jotunheim) I will move the Fulla 2 to my office as permanent duty at my desk.

For me (again so far....as a new purchase) The Fulla 2 is a LOT more than I expected for a measly $100.00.


----------



## dr cornelius

CoffeeCutie said:


> Wait a minute.  Really?!   I usually listen to jazz at "average" levels, and other stuff just a touch over (snarky puppy is "loud" enough for me on the AEON out of my iphone SE without maxing out...  ...doesn't do an ounce of justice to the cans though)   I need to investigate this further.  Mine also distorts more on the right channel...    ...and is packaged up with an RA.  I really am not digging the 15% restock on a defective box...



Did Schiit respond?  Curious what’s wrong with it...


----------



## dr cornelius

Roman Johnston said:


> I know it will take about 200 - 300 hours of break in before the ever so slight harshness in the highs smooth over a bit.  I love open airy highs and this and the grados seem to be a good match for a nice even transparent sound. As for the difference between the two dacs so far. The best way to describe it is that there is more definition between elements in the music with the Fulla 2. Like each element has its own defined wrapper and is clearer. Everything is just a bit more distinct....but the separation and details come together nicely. I can only imagine what one of the better DACs offer sound wise.



I didn’t experience a change after 200-300 hours...  IME that slight harshness disappears when you step up to a Jotunheim!


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Roman Johnston said:


> Just got mine yesterday.
> 1. I have no static at all (time will tell)
> 2. I have a crooked knob...not really an issue as it does not hit the case. I too would like it NOT crooked. I have a sneaking hunch that item #1 (static) comes from people trying to bend the knob back...lol. The only way to straighten it would be to re-solder the pot back to the board.
> 3. Channel Imbalance (only at the very earliest travel of the pot.) 0 = about 7:00 - by the 8:00 position my balance is dead on....very acceptable. Again time will tell if wear of turning the knob might affect this more. This too might be part of that trying to bend the knob as internals to the pot I am sure do not respond well to excessive forces.
> 4. Tight USB - Mine is firm and works perfectly with the supplied cable. I like that it grips firmly but nothing that seems improper.



Interesting!  2/3 of my Fullas had slightly crooked knobs.  I didn't really mind it all that much either.  The current one I have is quite level and was perfect upon arrival, but developed scratching in the right channel after 3 weeks or so of usage.  Let us know if anything pops up.

Nice to hear that it's faring well against the DFR.


----------



## Letmebefrank

My volume knob was straight and centered when I got it, but the scratching in the right channel (when adjusting volume) appeared after a few days of use. I've heard this has been solved in the latest units, but again time will tell.


----------



## mkozlows

CoffeeCutie said:


> Yep, Just try (not my favorite track, but...)  "Partition" by Beyonce past 11 o'clock or "Midnight" by Lianne La Havas .  (Loud) These tracks both start with a relatively clean deep but over the top bass (808/909 esque and low electric bass guitar respectively)- Fulla 2 literally died on both songs when the bass drops.   Like, crackle, pop, no sound at all.



Are you using it with power from a charger/hub/whatever? Because I just tried this, and it worked fine. But also that's super super loud, and I'd never listen to music anywhere near that level.


----------



## Roman Johnston

mkozlows said:


> Are you using it with power from a charger/hub/whatever? Because I just tried this, and it worked fine. But also that's super super loud, and I'd never listen to music anywhere near that level.


I just tested that on mine with both songs. My headphones are very efficient and I was able to crank it up to 3:00 (for a few seconds....insanely loud)....crystal clear. Could your drivers in your headsets be damaged and the bass is bringing that problem out?

Roman


----------



## threx

Hi,

If I'm not mistaken, the dac in the Fulla 2 is the same one as in the Modi 2, correct? The Fulla 2 also serves as a dac/amp combo and is portable. Aside from aesthetically being able to "stack" with the Magni, is there any reason to go with the Modi 2, then, since they are the same price? I was thinking between these two combos:

Modi 2 + Magni 2u
vs
Fulla 2 + Vali 2

Would the sound quality difference from these two combos pretty much just come down to the Magni 2u vs Vali 2?


----------



## Roman Johnston

I am guessing the stand alone Magni 2 has a considerably stronger amp. at 32ohms we are talking Magni 2 = 1200mw vs Fulla 2 = 360mw.

So if you have hard to drive headphones that would be a consideration. Guessing otherwise there should not be an insane difference.


----------



## threx

Roman Johnston said:


> I am guessing the stand alone Magni 2 has a considerably stronger amp. at 32ohms we are talking Magni 2 = 1200mw vs Fulla 2 = 360mw.
> 
> So if you have hard to drive headphones that would be a consideration. Guessing otherwise there should not be an insane difference.



Thanks for the reply, but I wasn't comparing the amp in the magni 2 to the amp in the fulla 2. I was comparing the dac in the modi 2 vs fulla 2, and the amp of the magni 2u vs vali 2.


----------



## Roman Johnston

threx said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I wasn't comparing the amp in the magni 2 to the amp in the fulla 2. I was comparing the dac in the modi 2 vs fulla 2, and the amp of the magni 2u vs vali 2.


My bad! Sorry did not understand the question. I have been doing a lot of research in that arena as well. Most say the Vali  is not really a great representation of a tube amp. If your looking for tube at a good value you might want to look at something like the DarkVoice 336.


----------



## snip3r77

I'm using a converter for my IEM. Why is it so that whenever I use an IEM with a remote control it has issues with the output but when I use a normal cable without the remote it outputs fine.
Is it got to do with the 3 lines and 2 lines of the 3.5mm on the connector? How to make it work with all my IEMs? Thanks


----------



## SomeTechNoob

snip3r77 said:


> I'm using a converter for my IEM. Why is it so that whenever I use an IEM with a remote control it has issues with the output but when I use a normal cable without the remote it outputs fine.
> Is it got to do with the 3 lines and 2 lines of the 3.5mm on the connector? How to make it work with all my IEMs? Thanks



Find a good adapter.  I have a couple adapters from hosa and elsewhere, but the only one that works with both regular and mic cables is the one that came with my Sennheiser HD 6XX.  Probably the contacts inside are shorting together some of the rings and ground contacts, causing mediocre sound.


----------



## CoffeeCutie

dr cornelius said:


> Did Schiit respond?  Curious what’s wrong with it...



While I now think 65% there is something wrong with the amp section, I have decided to hold of returning it for a bit longer.  (No, between my emails thus far, they have not offered any ideas)  ... (and shipping to boston, from boston, then something back to boston seems lucrative for a $100 box)

I discovered my hifiman edition S really DID have a buzz on the right channel (which opened up and turned into an "edition S++" so to speak -  they sure don't buzz anymore .   As for the aeon, I gave up.  It is true, they are not distorting too much until about 10 to 12 on the knob OR a song with ridiculously low-end energy is on.  The Aeon sounds best elsewhere, and DAC in the fulla 2 does sound really good.


----------



## Letmebefrank

snip3r77 said:


> I'm using a converter for my IEM. Why is it so that whenever I use an IEM with a remote control it has issues with the output but when I use a normal cable without the remote it outputs fine.
> Is it got to do with the 3 lines and 2 lines of the 3.5mm on the connector? How to make it work with all my IEMs? Thanks



You will need something like this: headset splitter

Then you can just leave the mic side unplugged and use the 1/4" adapter on the headphone side.


----------



## VinylDan1

I just bought one. I completely love it. No QC issues so far on mine. Sounds fantastic. I feel like it was $100 well spent for sure.


----------



## Blargh

Anyone have problems using the analog input on the fulla 2?  I've got the headphone jack on an iphone 6 connected to the front analog input with a stereo 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable: no sound. Any idea what I might be doing wrong, or do I have a lemon?

Works fine connecting the iphone to the Fulla through the CCK and a usb cable, but I'm kind of annoyed at how easily the Lightning cable pulls out, cutting playback or causing wierd glitches. My assumption is that the Fulla's DAC isn't going to be *that* much of an improvement over the iPhone 6's?


----------



## artur9

Blargh said:


> Anyone have problems using the analog input on the fulla 2?  I've got the headphone jack on an iphone 6 connected to the front analog input with a stereo 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable: no sound. Any idea what I might be doing wrong, or do I have a lemon?
> 
> Works fine connecting the iphone to the Fulla through the CCK and a usb cable, but I'm kind of annoyed at how easily the Lightning cable pulls out, cutting playback or causing wierd glitches. My assumption is that the Fulla's DAC isn't going to be *that* much of an improvement over the iPhone 6's?


I use the analog in almost every day.  I haven't had any problems once I figured out the proper way to do it.

I plug my Fulla's USB power in (not USB audio), then the 3.5mm into the left-hand jack and IEM into right-hand jack.  Then I twiddle the knob to get to the perfect volume


----------



## Coug

Picked one up a few weeks ago.  No QC issues. A little bright with my headphones (ATH-AD900X), but UAPP helped with that.  
Newbie.  Loved music all my life, now its becoming an obsession. Modi and Magni are up next.

I think i like this schiit!


----------



## Sencha

My 3rd fulla 2 just developed a scratchy pot after a few months. Must of turned it about 40-50 times as I usually leave it alone. Can't justify getting another. Love the design and product but disappointed by the flaws. Will have another shot with an updated version if it comes


----------



## SomeTechNoob

When did you get your Fulla 2?


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

this little schiit is amazing! especially for its price.


----------



## octiceps

I was looking forward to getting this after my original Fulla developed noise in several spots on the volume knob conveniently after the 1-year warranty expired, shame it's still a problem and they didn't add a gain switch either.


----------



## Left Channel

Sencha said:


> My 3rd fulla 2 just developed a scratchy pot after a few months. Must of turned it about 40-50 times as I usually leave it alone. Can't justify getting another. Love the design and product but disappointed by the flaws. Will have another shot with an updated version if it comes





octiceps said:


> I was looking forward to getting this after my original Fulla developed noise in several spots on the volume knob conveniently after the 1-year warranty expired, shame it's still a problem and they didn't add a gain switch either.



Has anyone tried spraying some contact cleaner into the Fulla's volume control? Like CRC or DeoxIt? Deoxit also comes in brush-on liquid form.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Aug 25, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance, but if I wanted to use the F2 with my iPhone 6, do I need to set the volume of my Iphone 6 to zero or max?  Lastly, will I  be able to use both dac/amp functionality of the F2 with my iPhone 6?  FYI, I only have experience with using the Dragonfly Red which is essentially plug-and-play.  Any input would be very much appreciated.


----------



## MementoMori99

I was able to get the answers to my questions.


----------



## stalepie

Left Channel said:


> Has anyone tried spraying some contact cleaner into the Fulla's volume control? Like CRC or DeoxIt? Deoxit also comes in brush-on liquid form.


I just tried some of the brush form (D100L) but it didn't seem to make a difference. I'm not sure where to apply it. All around the green pot, or is the problem more underneath the knob?


----------



## Left Channel

stalepie said:


> I just tried some of the brush form (D100L) but it didn't seem to make a difference. I'm not sure where to apply it. All around the green pot, or is the problem more underneath the knob?



It's easier with a spray, but still possible with your brush. 

You need to get it inside the pot, like this guy does here:


----------



## stalepie

Left Channel said:


> It's easier with a spray, but still possible with your brush.
> 
> You need to get it inside the pot, like this guy does here:



Thanks. I don't know if I got it inside the pot (since I didn't see an opening), but applying even more (probably way too much) eventually seemed to remove the sound. I just brushed it every place I could. But I don't understand why a new product would need this done. Isn't it for old equipment? Are they using old parts?


----------



## Left Channel

stalepie said:


> Thanks. I don't know if I got it inside the pot (since I didn't see an opening), but applying even more (probably way too much) eventually seemed to remove the sound. I just brushed it every place I could. But I don't understand why a new product would need this done. Isn't it for old equipment? Are they using old parts?


I've guessing they got a bad batch of pots from a supplier. During manufacturing some dirt or other material got in there, or maybe there are defects on a contact surface. I doubt this happened during the contract assembly stage that Schiit has more direct control over, or that they intentionally purchased a part like this. Just a guess based on past painful experience. Main thing is, congratulations on getting that sound out of there. And don't worry: it's hard to use too much of that stuff.


----------



## Steely Dan

Just got my Fulla 2 last week, using it with HD650s, so far it's been a noticeable improvement over the FiiO E10 I previously had connected to this PC, and also solves the channel imbalance issues at lower volumes I had with that amp, although it's still noticeable at the lowest end of the volume knob.  Also had the pretty tight USB port fit.  Other than that very happy with the amp.  One question I have is about the DAC only line-out.  With my E10 I used the line out to connect a Yamaha receiver, and just left it plugged in at all times.  Is there any reason not to do the same with this setup?  Testing it I've confirmed that both headphones and the DAC only line out both work at the same time, so it's just a matter of turning on my stereo and turning down the volume dial to mute the headphones when I switch.  Any down side to doing this?  I'd prefer not to be constantly unplugging the line out.


----------



## erics75

Coug said:


> Picked one up a few weeks ago.  No QC issues. A little bright with my headphones (ATH-AD900X), but UAPP helped with that.
> Newbie.  Loved music all my life, now its becoming an obsession. Modi and Magni are up next.
> 
> I think i like this schiit!


Upgrading your headphones will have a far larger impact on audio quality than changing dacs and amps, generally speaking. 

Skip the magni/Modi, its more of a side grade than an upgrade, unless you need the extra power and can't afford to move farther up the line. A true upgrade would be the Modi Multibit and jotunheim combo. That paired with a nice midfi headphone can be endgame for many.


----------



## Jimster480

Left Channel said:


> I've guessing they got a bad batch of pots from a supplier. During manufacturing some dirt or other material got in there, or maybe there are defects on a contact surface. I doubt this happened during the contract assembly stage that Schiit has more direct control over, or that they intentionally purchased a part like this. Just a guess based on past painful experience. Main thing is, congratulations on getting that sound out of there. And don't worry: it's hard to use too much of that stuff.


This has been the same issue for a year already.... Unless every single Pot they have ever put in a Fulla2 came from the same order and basically all of them are bad....


----------



## Jimster480

erics75 said:


> Upgrading your headphones will have a far larger impact on audio quality than changing dacs and amps, generally speaking.
> 
> Skip the magni/Modi, its more of a side grade than an upgrade, unless you need the extra power and can't afford to move farther up the line. A true upgrade would be the Modi Multibit and jotunheim combo. That paired with a nice midfi headphone can be endgame for many.


Modi Multibit doesn't sound anything like a Fulla2. It sounds like an old CD player from decades ago, honestly its not that great sounding if you are used to any sort of modern players.
Better to invest in an M8 or something else.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I'm seriously considering grabbing some electrical contact cleaner and blasting the pot with it.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeTechNoob said:


> I'm seriously considering grabbing some electrical contact cleaner and blasting the pot with it.


That MIGHT work


----------



## Roman Johnston

Jimster480 said:


> That MIGHT work


I will be grabbing some of this later this week and giving it a try.

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002BBVPU/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1OU2X3NDB8FTW&colid=2FP3P4HJ192EC

Will report back.*


----------



## Jimster480

Roman Johnston said:


> I will be grabbing some of this later this week and giving it a try.
> 
> *https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002BBVPU/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1OU2X3NDB8FTW&colid=2FP3P4HJ192EC
> 
> Will report back.*


Thanks, Interested to see how it turns out. I have a few things I would like to use something like that on.


----------



## Roman Johnston

Jimster480 said:


> Thanks, Interested to see how it turns out. I have a few things I would like to use something like that on.


My friend had a can and I used it on my Kilipsch speakers volume knob which was NATORIOUSLY scratchy....cleared it RIGHT UP. They are also known for their pots going scratchy. Worked like a charm. Will report on the Schitt this weekend. Should have it by then.


----------



## Jimster480

Roman Johnston said:


> My friend had a can and I used it on my Kilipsch speakers volume knob which was NATORIOUSLY scratchy....cleared it RIGHT UP. They are also known for their pots going scratchy. Worked like a charm. Will report on the Schitt this weekend. Should have it by then.


Thankfully my Klipsch RP-HD10 has no real Pot since it has digital volume control that you can operate with a remote xD
But I have an old radio where the Pot is INSANELY scratchy now.

And my father has a few singing christmas decorations that have super scratchy pots now, would be nice if I could go over there and fix it for him this season.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

So, anyone give contact cleaner a try?  I sadly don't have a bottle lying around and haven't found time to swing by a store to pick up a can.


----------



## Left Channel

SomeTechNoob said:


> So, anyone give contact cleaner a try?  I sadly don't have a bottle lying around and haven't found time to swing by a store to pick up a can.


Yes someone did, just one page back. As spray would have been easier than a brush, but it seems to have worked for him eventually.


----------



## imackler

I listen to music at low volumes. Does the Fulla 2 have any play with the volume of the Th-X00 or is it really loud, like it is with iems? Thanks!


----------



## XERO1

*3.....2......1......*


----------



## XERO1

*And........*


----------



## XERO1 (Oct 8, 2017)

*Made* _*it !!! *

100 pages, baby!  _


*

*


----------



## auleia

Graygeek said:


> Soundblaster ZX is a card for installation on your PC with an external amplifier / volume control and software. It also supports 5.1 sounds like the most modern sound cards. It's completely different from a small DAC / AMP stereo that is geared to a quality sound - but above all as a stereo amplifier for stereo headphones. So if you're looking to build a surround sound environment on your gaming PC, the ZX (or something) is the way to go.
> 
> The Schiit Fulla 2 is a small portable device that works with the power provided by the USB data connection (if the connected device can do so). I got the upgrade on a 5 year old Realtek DAC motherboard on my PC but also wanted something small to use with my phone to improve the sound of that device (or my Chromebook or laptop). So it's very easy to use FULLA 2 for exceptional sound on any USB-connected device. But there is no unique software at FULLA 2. It's a headphone amplifier and a preamp. It will not directly guide passive speakers.
> 
> Schiit Audio uses high quality components to implement its high quality and useful designs. I did not see any detailed specifications on Creative ZX to be compared. If what you're looking for is a good sound for stereo headphones, FULLA is a cheap way to get started. And it can be used with any source device that can provide a USB datastream to a host (PC, phone, laptop, Chromebook).


with headphones sennheiser hd238 precision, i do not feel much difference between the hangover 2 and the audio embedded on the chrome book, it depends on the headphones?
translate by google


----------



## involuntarysoul

the fulla 2 gives loud hiss to my westone es5, if you also want to drive iem and headphones, FiiO e10K is better IMO. It does look gorgeous though, can't stop looking at it


----------



## Derrick Swart

VinylDan1 said:


> I just bought one. I completely love it. No QC issues so far on mine. Sounds fantastic. I feel like it was $100 well spent for sure.


Fulla agree! Using mine now since May 2017 with AKG K551 and excellent sound to my ears. Only issue I encountered is that you need a correct adapter for the K551 mini-jack plug or use the line out on the fulla2. Highly recommended!


----------



## Jimster480

involuntarysoul said:


> the fulla 2 gives loud hiss to my westone es5, if you also want to drive iem and headphones, FiiO e10K is better IMO. It does look gorgeous though, can't stop looking at it


Had the same problem with my IEMs.
Literally cannot turn the volume past like 8 at best or its insanely loud.


----------



## Jerda

XERO1 said:


> *Made* _*it !!! *
> 
> 100 pages, baby!  _
> 
> ...


Ehi! I got a simple question and I know I could find the answer in the 3D but there are 100 pages, baby! 
I've bought He400i (actually He4xx), what's the difference between magni3+modi2 and the little I-do-it-all? I ve seen you in the m3 3D too


----------



## Jimster480

Jerda said:


> Ehi! I got a simple question and I know I could find the answer in the 3D but there are 100 pages, baby!
> I've bought He400i (actually He4xx), what's the difference between magni3+modi2 and the little I-do-it-all? I ve seen you in the m3 3D too


Magni3 has more output power. Doesn't need a TTRS adapter and uses a Current-Feedback topology with a lower noise floor.

The Fulla2 or a Centrance DACPort Slim is a better value though.


----------



## Jerda

Sry my fault, I know the difference between them but cans like he400i get better with higher output power or the fulla is enought?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

The HE-4XX is already TRS so it doesn't matter for the Fulla 2.

Just a heads up on the DACport Slim - it has a pretty high noise floor which can be audible for cans up to around 32 ohms.  However I think it sounded better than my Fulla 2 when paired with my HD-6XX.  There are a lot less features than the Fulla 2 though, so the Fulla 2 won out for me.  No channel imbalance on the DACport Slim, but there is still audible stepping due to digital volume control having a defined amount of steps.

I've resorted to lowering windows volume to 70%.  Theoretically the decreased bit-depth should have little to no effect because most of my music is 16-bit 44.1khz.  It gives me more room to adjust volume outside of channel imbalance ranges.

Not ideal but until something else comes up with the plethora of features and a nice specsheet like the Fulla 2, it'll do for now.


----------



## Jimster480

SomeTechNoob said:


> The HE-4XX is already TRS so it doesn't matter for the Fulla 2.
> 
> Just a heads up on the DACport Slim - it has a pretty high noise floor which can be audible for cans up to around 32 ohms.  However I think it sounded better than my Fulla 2 when paired with my HD-6XX.  There are a lot less features than the Fulla 2 though, so the Fulla 2 won out for me.  No channel imbalance on the DACport Slim, but there is still audible stepping due to digital volume control having a defined amount of steps.
> 
> ...



The fulla2 is a versatile all around unit. But unfortunately its a jack of all trades and a master of none.
Not that you can complain for $99, I wish it had lower power output though or a gain switch so that it was actually usable with IEM's or low impedance headphones.
Since the trend today is that most headphones have lower impedance.


----------



## sainteb

Hey everyone, I posted in the HD650 thread but I thought I could ask here as well.

So I've got a pair of HD650 and a Fulla 2 to drive them. I've read a lot of posts about this pairing and I'm seeing some very different views on whether it is enough to power them decently.

It gets extremely loud but I guess it's all about sound quality rather than loudness. Do you think it might be a better idea to replace my Fulla 2 with something like the Magni 2, although I might have to wait a bit before I can invest in a separate DAC? My on-board Dell audio isn't great so I am wondering whether it will be fine with just an amp for the time being.


----------



## Letmebefrank

sainteb said:


> Hey everyone, I posted in the HD650 thread but I thought I could ask here as well.
> 
> So I've got a pair of HD650 and a Fulla 2 to drive them. I've read a lot of posts about this pairing and I'm seeing some very different views on whether it is enough to power them decently.
> 
> It gets extremely loud but I guess it's all about sound quality rather than loudness. Do you think it might be a better idea to replace my Fulla 2 with something like the Magni 2, although I might have to wait a bit before I can invest in a separate DAC? My on-board Dell audio isn't great so I am wondering whether it will be fine with just an amp for the time being.



My recommendation is to save up for a Magni 3 or Jotunheim with a Modi Multibit DAC. Those will be your best bang for buck upgrades to Fulla 2. You could also get a Magni 3 now and use the DAC line-out from your Fulla 2 to the Magni 3 until you can afford a Modi Multibit.


----------



## Selbi

Litte question, I've discovered the bass boost feature for the Fulla 2 in Windows' audio settings. Does anyone know what it actually does? The only input I get is how much the dB boost should be and at what frequency, but when I try to replicate it with Equalizer APO it looks completely different (tested it with 6 dB at 80 Hz for both):






I've preamped the signal in APO to -6 dB, then used a Low-Shelf Filter with 6 dB boost 80 Hz middle frequency and fixed S. It's very similar, but Windows seems to do some magic to preserve a lot of volume towards the higher frequencies.

I'm trying to figure out how to replicate this behavior with APO because I dislike using Windows' built-in sound enhancements.


----------



## involuntarysoul

PEACE APO has its own bass boost under effects, or you can just use a low shelf filter


----------



## PeterZhu

It looks so cute!


----------



## elizz

Jerda said:


> Ehi! I got a simple question and I know I could find the answer in the 3D but there are 100 pages, baby!
> I've bought He400i (actually He4xx), what's the difference between magni3+modi2 and the little I-do-it-all? I ve seen you in the m3 3D too


I am also planning to buy one for my IEM, but not sure fulla 2 is enough or magni3+modi2 will be better?
Thanks!


----------



## Jimster480

elizz said:


> I am also planning to buy one for my IEM, but not sure fulla 2 is enough or magni3+modi2 will be better?
> Thanks!


I wouldn't recommend it, get the magni 3 if you have to buy Schiit. 
The Fulla 2 doesn't work with TTRS Jack's (the type found on most IEMs, because they typically have mics) so you have to buy an additional adapter. 
If u are only going to use it with a TRS Iem then yes you can get one but you still need a 6.35mm to a 3.5mm jack adapter. 
If you are going to buy Modi + magni then also get something like an SMSL xUSB and feed the Modi through coax for the best sound quality. 
I personally have a Fulla 2 and I haven't used it in a while outside of A/B testing due to the above reasons.


----------



## elizz

Jimster480 said:


> I wouldn't recommend it, get the magni 3 if you have to buy Schiit.
> The Fulla 2 doesn't work with TTRS Jack's (the type found on most IEMs, because they typically have mics) so you have to buy an additional adapter.
> If u are only going to use it with a TRS Iem then yes you can get one but you still need a 6.35mm to a 3.5mm jack adapter.
> If you are going to buy Modi + magni then also get something like an SMSL xUSB and feed the Modi through coax for the best sound quality.
> I personally have a Fulla 2 and I haven't used it in a while outside of A/B testing due to the above reasons.


For the fulla, I'm using TRS jack so it should be no problem. Will it come with the 6.35 to 3.5 mm adapter? 

For the modi+magni, what is the purpose of the xUSB? Isn't it USB>modi>RCA?>magni>3.5mm?

Sorry I'm very new about this. Thanks.


----------



## Letmebefrank

To add another data point, I've used usb into schiit dacs on 5 different computers and never had a clicking problem, or any problems for that matter.


----------



## crystal6tak

Welp, just got my second Fulla 2 after managing to sell my first one at near full price. 

Same electrical interference/buzzing noise as before. Perhaps even more so. It managed to use my IEM (CX 3.00) cord as an antenna to pick up even more noise lol. 

When I'm using my headphone (ATH-A700x), I just have to make sure my wireless mouse (G403) and phone is a good 75 cm (2.5 feet) away from the fulla 2. With my IEM, the mouse and the phone has to be 75 cm away from the fulla 2 AND the IEM...

Guess I'll be trying to sell this one off as well... Maybe pony up the cash and buy a properly isolated dac/amp. I might send Schiit an email and see what they say.


----------



## Jerda

elizz said:


> I am also planning to buy one for my IEM, but not sure fulla 2 is enough or magni3+modi2 will be better?
> Thanks!


Why you would buy a fulla or something even more powerful and not a simple dragonfly black for simple IEMs??


----------



## maheeinfy

Yeh fulla 2 got lot of gain. Definitely not ideal for IEMs


----------



## Jimster480

maheeinfy said:


> Yeh fulla 2 got lot of gain. Definitely not ideal for IEMs


I couldn't use it past 10% volume on any of my IEM's, and even less on my sensitive headphones.

I think something like a Centrance DacMagic or a FiiO E10K / K1, etc would be better especially if your primarily listen to IEMs.


----------



## Jimster480

crystal6tak said:


> Welp, just got my second Fulla 2 after managing to sell my first one at near full price.
> 
> Same electrical interference/buzzing noise as before. Perhaps even more so. It managed to use my IEM (CX 3.00) cord as an antenna to pick up even more noise lol.
> 
> ...



Fulla has had issues with interference in the past as some have mentioned, I didn't have any issues with mine and I tested for it. 
Have you tried to power it with a secondary power source?


----------



## elizz

Jimster480 said:


> It doesn't come with the adapter but they are only a couple $ typically.
> In terms of driving it via USB all Schiit products have issues with their USB (especially the cheaper ones) where their USB interface makes popping noises consistently on quiet tracks.
> My post will probably be edited / deleted since they don't want to own up to it and have decided to remove all information on this forum pertaining to it instead.
> 
> So basically you need another interface to drive it and that is also why I don't recommend the Fulla 2 since it's only USB driven.


But I'm looking for something I can use with my PC which only can connect by USB?


----------



## elizz

Jerda said:


> Why you would buy a fulla or something even more powerful and not a simple dragonfly black for simple IEMs??


Because the price is almost the same and I may upgrade in the future so maybe buying a powerful DAC/AMP will be better in long term? Or you think dragonfly black is more suitable for me?


----------



## Jimster480

elizz said:


> But I'm looking for something I can use with my PC which only can connect by USB?


Fiio E10K, Centrance DACPort, FiiO K1 among others (for small sizes).

Topping D3 if you want something that has "everything in one" like the Fulla 2. 


elizz said:


> Because the price is almost the same and I may upgrade in the future so maybe buying a powerful DAC/AMP will be better in long term? Or you think dragonfly black is more suitable for me?



It could be, or just a FiiO K1 if you want to keep it economical.


----------



## Jerda

the dragonfly will drive every IEM that you plug in it, headphone not hungry too and it's the smallest one


----------



## elizz

maheeinfy said:


> Yeh fulla 2 got lot of gain. Definitely not ideal for IEMs


It's better for headphones?


----------



## elizz

Jimster480 said:


> Fiio E10K, Centrance DACPort, FiiO K1 among others (for small sizes).
> 
> Topping D3 if you want something that has "everything in one" like the Fulla 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro, I will check this out and come back to you again lol


----------



## elizz

Jerda said:


> the dragonfly will drive every IEM that you plug in it, headphone not hungry too and it's the smallest one


I found that there are few version of dragonfly, what is the differences? Red, black etc


----------



## maheeinfy

elizz said:


> It's better for headphones?


Yes. It is somewhat bright, so pair it with a dark sounding headphone like HD558


----------



## Jerda

Black and red are the latest versions.
Black got 1.2Vrms while the red 2.1Vrms


----------



## elizz

maheeinfy said:


> Yes. It is somewhat bright, so pair it with a dark sounding headphone like HD558


I don't have any headphones but may try to get one in the future.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

I have noticed popping when I have my Fulla 2 connected to my computer.  When it's connected to my phone there is no popping.  I just wish I could listen to my HD-600's more at work, but they disturb my co-workers.  

I have also noticed that the pot has become a little noisy when I change the volume.  Not so big a deal because I don't turn it a lot while I'm listening.

Bottom line, still happy with it.  Whenever the budget allows, my next step would be Modi Multibit and Magni 3.  But that's a ways off right now -- too many other priorities at the moment.  I think I'd go for a better pair of closed cans first for listening at work first.  Meze 99 Classics or Oppo PM-3 are at the top of the list based on my projected budget.


----------



## Jimster480

BigDaddyNC said:


> I have noticed popping when I have my Fulla 2 connected to my computer.  When it's connected to my phone there is no popping.  I just wish I could listen to my HD-600's more at work, but they disturb my co-workers.
> 
> I have also noticed that the pot has become a little noisy when I change the volume.  Not so big a deal because I don't turn it a lot while I'm listening.
> 
> Bottom line, still happy with it.  Whenever the budget allows, my next step would be Modi Multibit and Magni 3.  But that's a ways off right now -- too many other priorities at the moment.  I think I'd go for a better pair of closed cans first for listening at work first.  Meze 99 Classics or Oppo PM-3 are at the top of the list based on my projected budget.



Check out SMSL M8 in the same price range as the Modi multibit. I compared both and the SMSL came out on top the modi has a warmer sound with some less detail and it has pops in the USB also.


----------



## elizz

Jimster480 said:


> Check out SMSL M8 in the same price range as the Modi multibit. I compared both and the SMSL came out on top the modi has a warmer sound with some less detail and it has pops in the USB also.


The modi will have pop sound with USB input?
I'm also considering modi + magni which is almost the same price with dragonfly.


----------



## Left Channel (Nov 2, 2017)

elizz said:


> The modi will have pop sound with USB input?
> I'm also considering modi + magni which is almost the same price with dragonfly.



I've never heard a popping sound on my Modi 2U. And maybe I'm not searching right, but I don't see complaints about a pop sound in the Magni/Modi 2U thread (except for one user who hears the Magni powering on, but that's something else). I see a few in the Modi Multibit thread, but those seem to have been solved by changes to Windows WASAPI or ASIO setups.

Problems like this usually come from the computer, not the DAC. Maybe these products are unusually sensitive, but this does not seem to be a widespread issue. Many owners add a Wyrd or an Eitr in front of their DAC to clean up the USB signal. I eventually bought a USB REGEN just to see if it made any improvement, but it was not necessary and I've moved it to other equipment for a different test now.


----------



## Jimster480

elizz said:


> The modi will have pop sound with USB input?
> I'm also considering modi + magni which is almost the same price with dragonfly.


Yes it will, especially the base modi.


Left Channel said:


> I've never heard a popping sound on my Modi 2U. And maybe I'm not searching right, but I don't see complaints about a pop sound in the Magni/Modi 2U thread (except for one user who hears the Magni powering on, but that's something else). I see a few in the Modi Multibit thread, but those seem to have been solved by changes to Windows WASAPI or ASIO setups.
> 
> Problems like this usually come from the computer, not the DAC. Maybe these products are unusually sensitive, but this does not seem to be a widespread issue. Many owners add a Wyrd or an Eitr in front of their DAC to clean up the USB signal. I eventually bought a USB REGEN just to see if it made any improvement, but it was not necessary and I've moved it to other equipment for a different test now.


No sorry this is just nonsense myth. Their USB chipset makes these noises, its FACTUAL. Whether you hear it or not is upto your hearing abilities and how close you listen and also the type of music you listen to.
Its much harder to hear on a rock/alternative/rap track vs any quieter track especially piano / jazz / classical / indie music. 

Buying a Wyrd or Eitr is literally ripping yourself off when you could have a SMSL xUSB that just removes the problem entirely  by not having a crap chipset / crap implementation of a chipset and just run your DAC from Coax/Optical. 

Wyrd literally does nothing but remove the "usb power" from your USB and supply it with an outside switching power supply (which in most modern computers is actually worse LOL).
Eitr is an SMSL xUSB, except with less options for output (coax only), a lower end USB chipset (c-media based) and 3.5x the price.


----------



## Left Channel

@Jimster480 I respect your technical chops, but would need to see some measurements and a statistically valid sampling of users proving that potential customers should be warned away. I won't bother describing my hearing sensitivity and the music tests I have been using to compare DACs, because that information alone won't resolve this.

@elizz I don't know about the basic USB-powered Modi 2, but as I said we Modi 2U owners are happy, and I would consider upgrading myself to a "Mimby". Not one to be religious about Schiit, I will also recommend the Pro-Ject Pre Box S2 Digital which has more features and is a lot of fun, though I keep going back to my Schiit stack. 

There are enough reports of a problem with the volume control here in this thread to warn many off the Fulla, but with the Modi line I do not yet see evidence you are likely to hear a popping sound.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Jimster480 said:


> Yes it will, especially the base modi.
> 
> No sorry this is just nonsense myth. Their USB chipset makes these noises, its FACTUAL. Whether you hear it or not is upto your hearing abilities and how close you listen and also the type of music you listen to.
> Its much harder to hear on a rock/alternative/rap track vs any quieter track especially piano / jazz / classical / indie music.
> ...



I'm sorry you seem to have had a traumatic experience with our products, but the reality--supported by literally over 100K C-Media implementations--is that the vast majority of owners don't have drop-outs with our DACs, regardless of whether or not they are a Fulla 2, Modi Multibit, or Yggdrasil. Heck, I use a Fulla 2 at home, literally almost every day. Please stop spreading disinformation. 

Also, you are factually incorrect on Wyrd as well. Wyrd is clearly defined as having a linear (not switching) supply, and as having a USB hub IC for repeating packets.


----------



## Jimster480

Jason Stoddard said:


> I'm sorry you seem to have had a traumatic experience with our products, but the reality--supported by literally over 100K C-Media implementations--is that the vast majority of owners don't have drop-outs with our DACs, regardless of whether or not they are a Fulla 2, Modi Multibit, or Yggdrasil. Heck, I use a Fulla 2 at home, literally almost every day. Please stop spreading disinformation.
> 
> Also, you are factually incorrect on Wyrd as well. Wyrd is clearly defined as having a linear (not switching) supply, and as having a USB hub IC for repeating packets.


Linear power supply or non-linear power supply it only removes power from the USB... repeating packets via USB also will do nothing in 99.9% of cases. I can only see this product having a real effect on a 10+ year old computer with a faulty PSU or crappy capacitors. Modern day computers are using top grade caps even in cheap boards and their power delivery is 99%+ clean (in most cases). 
Even in the newest computers they are even starting to be able to charge from their USB ports (similar to phones). 

The question remains as to what kind of music you listen to? The pops are pretty apparent on a quieter track, so if you like rock music as I stated before you probably are unlikely to hear any pops even if they might exist. 
Also as someone who owns a business aswell, I can tell you that problems are ignored / not reported by most customers. I recently was alerted to a pretty obvious combination flaw in my software that would make one of the major features malfunction.... its been there for almost 2 years and nobody found it / reported it. 

So just because most of your customers don't complain about the USB issue, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. You guys should just filter the sound with NEC relays as some other brands do.


----------



## Jason Stoddard (Nov 2, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> Linear power supply or non-linear power supply it only removes power from the USB... repeating packets via USB also will do nothing in 99.9% of cases. I can only see this product having a real effect on a 10+ year old computer with a faulty PSU or crappy capacitors. Modern day computers are using top grade caps even in cheap boards and their power delivery is 99%+ clean (in most cases).
> Even in the newest computers they are even starting to be able to charge from their USB ports (similar to phones).
> 
> The question remains as to what kind of music you listen to? The pops are pretty apparent on a quieter track, so if you like rock music as I stated before you probably are unlikely to hear any pops even if they might exist.
> ...



Uh, I don't know where to start on this. Maybe first about the Wyrd. As it says right on the FAQ page:

_Well, I could just buy a $20 powered hub if I’m having USB port power management problems, right? 
Yep you can, and yep, that would solve that problem. You could also buy much more expensive USB decrapifiers, too. That's entirely a personal decision._​
So it's not exactly like we're pushing the product. Your description in the previous post was factually incorrect.

Second, let's talk about the USB "pops." I listen to all types of music, including much uncompressed classical, so yes, I would have heard it. Also, we would see it on the Stanford analyzers if it existed. it does not. Please stop spreading this disinformation as well.

Also, technically, relays don't filter noise.

Finally, I'm happy you've found some brands you like, and that serve your needs well.

And...for those of you who own Schiit products, and have hitches, glitches, or other problems with USB, SPDIF, analog, or beyond, there's a ton of information that you can use to correct the issues at http://www.schiit.com/guides—none of which contains any instructions to buy a Wyrd, Eitr, or any other product out there. And, if those don't help, please feel free to contact us, and we'll get it sorted, quick. Heck, send me an email at jason@schiit.com. I can't guarantee a personal reply, but I will route it to the right people here.


----------



## joe

Guys, I've removed a number of off-topic posts. Let's stick to the Fulla 2.


----------



## maheeinfy

Fulla 2 developed volume pot noise during adjustment.
Has one tried to send it back for this reason or just live with it


----------



## Jimster480

maheeinfy said:


> Fulla 2 developed volume pot noise during adjustment.
> Has one tried to send it back for this reason or just live with it


Depends on how long you have had it.


----------



## maheeinfy

Jimster480 said:


> Depends on how long you have had it.


Its under warranty if that's what you were referring to


----------



## SomeTechNoob

maheeinfy said:


> Fulla 2 developed volume pot noise during adjustment.
> Has one tried to send it back for this reason or just live with it



Currently living with it since this is my third fulla 2 unit and I don't feel like testing my luck with a third rma.


----------



## Left Channel (Nov 6, 2017)

maheeinfy said:


> Fulla 2 developed volume pot noise during adjustment.
> Has one tried to send it back for this reason or just live with it




Even if you don't want to send the Fulla back, you do _not_ have to live with that noise:



Left Channel said:


> Has anyone tried spraying some contact cleaner into the Fulla's volume control? Like CRC or DeoxIt? Deoxit also comes in brush-on liquid form.





Left Channel said:


> It's easier with a spray, but still possible with your brush.
> 
> You need to get it inside the pot, like this guy does here:





That worked for the guy I was helping with the above posts.


----------



## maheeinfy

Looks like some posts got deleted...


----------



## ptaaty (Nov 20, 2017)

BLUF - wished I did this sooner - almost the perfect design for my use, fixed all my PC sound issues, adds convenience and features, top notch sound, build quality stellar.  Used with Fidelio L2 and X2.

*edit* - tried the Fulla 2 with my work laptop, A/B vs onboard sound...it was an instantaneous OMG!...huge improvement noticed.  I almost couldn't bring myself to bring it back home.  Added a bit of detail below...but onboard was the muted woolly equivalent of a nasty cold vs Fulla 2 being at my peak.

Random ramblings/impressions:
After much debate I pulled the trigger.  My Fulla 2 arrived a couple days ago.  First addressing the typical "issues"  Build quality superb, no marks, knob is a centered as I can see even "looking for an issue" nothing.  No scratchy, nothing.  USB ports are tight, but better tight than loose.  With low impedance and high level input, you can tell slight channel imbalance at the very bottom.  Absolutely not an issue for me as it is well below listening level and can be adjusted with a minor drop in input (aka lower windows a bit).

Other thoughts - I had been using my friend Magni and loved the volume knob...Fulla 2 blows it away due to size, feels smoother and more precise.  Overall design and features practically "custom made" for my needs.  Lets me have one digital connection in from PC, always on volume knob for the headphones and a fixed out put to the speakers (self amped).  Easy to swtich if kids in / gaming with them or wife wants to control...no fuss.  Half the size of the Magni - but denser, very solid.

Sound, the clicks/pops from the onboard are gone, nice clean noise floor.  Sounds quite a bit better than the onboard (realtek ALC892) whether direct or through Magni amp.  Better than the Earforce ESS to Magni.   Overall tonality sounds like the Magni 1 and from what I remember my friends Schitt stack 2.

I do have a LG V10 which has ESS Sabre 9018C2M digital to analog converter chip inside, as well as an ESS 9602C headphone amplifier to allow quick A/B (toggle enabled).  The V10 is a heck of a solid setup for portable use and moderate impedance...so how does it compare?  Well they sound different, regardless of volume.  I guess I was really thinking the sound would be tonally about the same and the differences would be on higher volume / bass control / minor special clarity, etc.

The Fulla 2 sounds larger / bigger soundstage by a bit, most notably it also resolves more detail...I hear little mixing errors, fine detail and the like.  The extra power is also immediately evident when I start driving mid to higher volumes with heavier bass content.  The V10 sounds a bit smoother with rough content...can't decide why, the Fulla 2 could be just resolving more, perhaps is tuned a bit brighter, perhaps is a byproduct of very low output impedance with lowish headphone impedance.  In my experience, higher output impedance in low impedance drivers tilts sound with a fuller sound / more bassy...but it is looser / muddier.

On the L2 the bottom line is the fulla 2 is better all around no caveat.  On the X2 the Fulla 2 is better on any technical description I could give...but when dealing with brighter / poor recordings, the fulla 2 with the X2's upper end light grain can be a bit less pleasing to me than the slight muting/veil the V10 puts on.

*Edit* added A/B results for work laptop, driving Fidelio L1s.  I did some A/B against the work laptop on board.  The improvement was almost absurd.  Onboard sounds thick and woolly in comparison, lacking all detail, specially collapsed.  If your onboard sound implementation is anything at all of this quality you will be absolutely floored by the Fulla 2./end edit.

So I said almost "custom made" for me?  Well - my perfect world recommendations for Fulla 3: slightly looser USB openings, cut the aluminum to allow a bit more space on the rear ports...not an issue for me, but limits to smaller connectors, add a rear line-in...we've run out of room but an optical in with 192 support.  Maybes: switch with dim LED (I'll take Fulla 2 set up over the Magni bright LED).  All the things I listed outside minor aluminum chassis tweaks would cause cost increase or removal of a port I like more....

Recommended?  Heck ya.  Unless you have hard to drive cans, I would probably skip the Magni / Modi and go up a level.  Once my friend gets his HD6XX in, we'll try an A/B with a Magni/Modi 2 stack, adding in some other cans like some modded Hifiman HE-400 and a few others.  I have some IEMs (Shure E4s, RHA 750), Grado SR80 if anyone wants impressions with those.​


----------



## VinylDan1

I have upgraded to a Magni3/Modi Multibit stack, and while the sound quality is better for sure, I do like the design of the Fulla2 better, especially the volume knob. The knob on the Magni3 has much more resistance, and the close placement to the headphone jack makes it even more difficult to make adjustments. The knob on my Fulla2 is smooth as glass and never gave me any issues. I am actually still using the Fulla2 in my setup, since it has a fixed output I am using it as a DAC for my JBL Duet speakers along side the stack for my headphones.


----------



## Anantgaur (Nov 23, 2017)

ptaaty said:


> BLUF - wished I did this sooner - almost the perfect design for my use, fixed all my PC sound issues, adds convenience and features, top notch sound, build quality stellar.  Used with Fidelio L2 and X2.
> 
> *edit* - tried the Fulla 2 with my work laptop, A/B vs onboard sound...it was an instantaneous OMG!...huge improvement noticed.  I almost couldn't bring myself to bring it back home.  Added a bit of detail below...but onboard was the muted woolly equivalent of a nasty cold vs Fulla 2 being at my peak.
> 
> ...


 I am sorry but that is all because of Fulla 2 is terrible. Try using a powered USB hub or Powered OTG HOST. You need it for this piece of schiit. I recently got too fed up with the Fulla 2 being of terrible quality. I can't say much more about the problem because Schiit likes to ignore it and pretty much me saying anything against them gets me shat on everywhere else on the internet.


----------



## Anantgaur

Anantgaur said:


> I am sorry but that is all because of Fulla 2 is terrible. Try using a powered USB hub or Powered OTG HOST. You need it for this piece of schiit. I recently got too fed up with the Fulla 2 being of terrible quality. I can't say much more about the problem because Schiit likes to ignore it and pretty much me saying anything against them gets me shat on everywhere else on the internet.


Also, you may have to use a usb2.0 port. The Fulla keeps taking power from USB3.0 even when plugged in otherwise. It's very odd how it behaves with usb 3.0 and 2.0 

Schiit very recently added a guide on usb problems on their website that obscurely mentions it.


----------



## ptaaty (Nov 26, 2017)

Anantgaur said:


> I am sorry but that is all because of Fulla 2 is terrible. Try using a powered USB hub or Powered OTG HOST. You need it for this piece of schiit. I recently got too fed up with the Fulla 2 being of terrible quality. I can't say much more about the problem because Schiit likes to ignore it and pretty much me saying anything against them gets me shat on everywhere else on the internet.


What problem?  Fulla is working well for me.

*edit* - I continue to be impressed with this thing.  Did a very quick A/B with my friends modi 2 / magni 2 Uber stack...pushing HE-400 (the originals) which are fairly hard to drive.  He was switched to low-gain, and the Fulla 2 was basically comparable to the levels I cared to listed to for more than a minute.  Low gain on the Uber 2 was very similar to Fulla 2 for dial position.  

I'd need more time to really nail down the weaknesses...but with a limited data set, even with harder to drive cans, they sounded extremely similar.


----------



## heikis

My Fulla2 is connected to a phone charger and is also connected to the USB3 port on my laptop's dock (T460s). For some reason when I connect some other device to the dock's USB3 port, the DAC disconnects (and windows 10 reports a problem with USB device). There is no such problem when connecting a USB device straight to the laptop itself. At the moment I don't know if this is caused by the dock, fulla2 or windows 10.
Otherwise Im almost happy with my Fulla2- I do have a scratchy pot- I might try lubing the pot with suggested contact cleaner. I have had the Fulla2 for about a month, got it brand new from http://schiit.eu.com


----------



## wantan

Mine is working great, using it with a HD579 for watching movies but it's also very entertaining for music. Even with a good HD650 setup in the other room.
The only downside is slight noise when the volume pot it turned but this happens with all minipots.


----------



## heikis

heikis said:


> My Fulla2 is connected to a phone charger and is also connected to the USB3 port on my laptop's dock (T460s). For some reason when I connect some other device to the dock's USB3 port, the DAC disconnects (and windows 10 reports a problem with USB device). There is no such problem when connecting a USB device straight to the laptop itself. At the moment I don't know if this is caused by the dock, fulla2 or windows 10.
> Otherwise Im almost happy with my Fulla2- I do have a scratchy pot- I might try lubing the pot with suggested contact cleaner. I have had the Fulla2 for about a month, got it brand new from http://schiit.eu.com


Well I bought some contact cleaner spray, sprayed the potentiometer with it, rotated the knob and no more static noise when adjusting volume. A cheap fix, did not bother doing the RMA.


----------



## Roman Johnston

heikis said:


> Well I bought some contact cleaner spray, sprayed the potentiometer with it, rotated the knob and no more static noise when adjusting volume. A cheap fix, did not bother doing the RMA.


I just did the same and the results were the same as well. Just pull the knob off, spray the shaft...rotate a few to work it in and Viola!!! No more noise. MUCH easier than RMA roulette. FYI I have had more than Schiit electronics with this issue. It is not uncommon. I invested in a small spray bottle (link below)....super easy.

https://express.google.com/product/...campaign=gsx&dclid=CP62y4qS89cCFZdsfgod2sEFsA


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Does the knob just pull straight off?

I was going to send it in to schiit this week, but if some contact cleaner is a guaranteed fix versus testing the RMA procedure(and having to pay shipping as well), I'd take contact cleaner.


----------



## Roman Johnston

SomeTechNoob said:


> Does the knob just pull straight off?
> 
> I was going to send it in to schiit this week, but if some contact cleaner is a guaranteed fix versus testing the RMA procedure(and having to pay shipping as well), I'd take contact cleaner.


Yes just grip the knob firmly and pull it straight up.


----------



## dr cornelius

Thanks guys for the volume knob fixes - I’ve cleaned pots before, but was going to send my 2nd Fulla  back, because it just seemed like something that usually happens after a long period of use, .  But I’ll just order a can and fix it myself- definitely easier than sending back...


----------



## SomeTechNoob (Dec 15, 2017)

So I finally got around to picking up some contact cleaner.  CRC QD Electronic Cleaner to be precise.

Oddly enough after a cleaning session I no longer have static in the right channel but now have scratchy noises in the left.  Swapped channels lol.

Will continue fiddling around.

edit: has gotten better after warming up.  That contact cleaner stuff was pretty cold coming out of the compressed can tbf.  Still some residual scratchiness but overall less than before.  Much harder to hear on my HD 6XX now, but audible on more efficient devices.


----------



## dr cornelius

It’s interesting how different the scratchiness sounds from headphone to headphone.  On some cans I think “that’s not too bad”, but on others it’s almost painful!


----------



## SomeTechNoob

dr cornelius said:


> It’s interesting how different the scratchiness sounds from headphone to headphone.  On some cans I think “that’s not too bad”, but on others it’s almost painful!



Yup, directly related to headphone sensitivity.  Simple stuff.


----------



## dr cornelius

SomeTechNoob said:


> Yup, directly related to headphone sensitivity.  Simple stuff.


Yup!


----------



## MarkArtz (Dec 15, 2017)

SomeTechNoob said:


> Still some residual scratchiness but overall less than before.  Much harder to hear on my HD 6XX now, but audible on more efficient devices.



I solved the scratchiness on my Fulla2 by applying WD40. It comes back after a while, but I just take the volume knob off and re-spay the pot again with WD40, give it a little turn and spray it again and that solves it. I dont use iems, but I have the EMU Teaks headphones and they are pretty sensitive. I dont know what it is, maybe dust or just corrosion, but it works for me, its a cheap and simple solution.
You can get it from any Supermarket, Amazon, or WalMart for less than $5.00
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOX8M0...t=&hvlocphy=9011953&hvtargid=pla-311941575522


----------



## Left Channel

WD-40 leaves a residue that in the long run will attract dirt and dust. It's amazing that it works for cleaning contacts, and that's partly because so much of it evaporates, but it's still a lubricant and that is why they actually make a different product called "WD-40 Contact Cleaner": https://www.amazon.com/WD-40-Specialist-Electrical-Contact-Cleaner/dp/B00CMT9TFY/ They're not just trying to sell you the same stuff in a second can, I promise you.


----------



## MarkArtz

Left Channel said:


> WD-40 leaves a residue that in the long run will attract dirt and dust. It's amazing that it works for cleaning contacts, and that's partly because so much of it evaporates, but it's still a lubricant and that is why they actually make a different product called "WD-40 Contact Cleaner": https://www.amazon.com/WD-40-Specialist-Electrical-Contact-Cleaner/dp/B00CMT9TFY/ They're not just trying to sell you the same stuff in a second can, I promise you.


I will definitely use that next time. Looks good. Thanks!


----------



## SomeTechNoob

This is the one I got at Wal-Mart.  Pretty much the same thing.  You want to look for something that doesn't leave residue as left channel has stated.

https://www.amazon.com/CRC-5103-Quick-Electronic-Cleaner/dp/B000BXOGNI/

DeOxit might have worked better since it doesn't evaporate as quickly though.  A bit pricy for my tight budget.

I've let the Fulla 2 sit for a few hours and the scratchiness is about 90% gone.  Very happy with the results as it's so little it no longer bothers me.  Still sounds great with no issues otherwise.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Left Channel said:


> WD-40 leaves a residue that in the long run will attract dirt and dust. It's amazing that it works for cleaning contacts, and that's partly because so much of it evaporates, but *it's still a lubricant* and that is why they actually make a different product called "WD-40 Contact Cleaner": https://www.amazon.com/WD-40-Specialist-Electrical-Contact-Cleaner/dp/B00CMT9TFY/ They're not just trying to sell you the same stuff in a second can, I promise you.



But it's not a lubricant, it's a solvent.  I'd guess most uses of WD-40 are the wrong application of WD-40.


----------



## Left Channel

oryan_dunn said:


> But it's not a lubricant, it's a solvent.  I'd guess most uses of WD-40 are the wrong application of WD-40.


Good point. You're supposed to follow up with a second product that doesn't dissolve. But it leaves a small amount of residue that provides temporary lubrication, and that is why it's not good for this application — we need the pot entirely clean — as well as not being enough for an application that requires longer-lasting lubrication.


----------



## JoeKickass

Deoxit is the one to get, I completely restored an old Sansui 9090db using nothing more than a radioshack spray with Deoxit in it!
Redio Shack is no more, but the real stuff isn't too expensive, D5S-6 is only $15: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006LVEU

I just got a Fulla 2 for my brother, I love how it says "I'm Fulla Schiit" on his computer!

Testing it out this little thing sounds great! I'm A/B comparing on HD600's to my personal setup (Eitr+Mimby+Jot) and the Fulla 2 is keeping up way more than anyone could expect based on it's price. My setup still sounds noticeably better, but compared to the computer audio out the Fulla 2 is light-years ahead!


----------



## Selbi

I've had a Schiit Fulla 2 for the better part of the last year, but recently decided to upgrade to a Jotunheim. With Philips Fidelio X2 and my new JBL LSR305 monitors, it only made sense to me to use them with the XLR inputs, which the Jotunheim gladly offer. 550€ and two times walking to customs office later (because I live in Europe and directly imported from America... never again), I was finally able to get my hands on the device, eagerly set everything up, and hit the play button on my first song.

To cut this story short a little, you can probably guess what I'm about to say if I'm posting this story in the Fulla 2 thread, rather than the Jotunheim thread. *I was not impressed with the Jotunheim at all and went back to the Fulla 2.*

The sound was better, let's get that bluntly out of the way first. And it makes sense: the Jot costs 5x as much, has XLR pre-outs, has a dedicated power supply, is balanced, and in general should be the superior device in just about any way. But—and this is a big *but*—it is not worth the insane price step-up that I've had to pay for it. And trust me, there is no worse feeling than, "_I guess this is nice but for screw's sake, I paid half a grand for this thing!_"

I've now gone back to use my Fulla 2 with the pre-outs going into my JBL via stereo 1/8'' to mono TSR, and the sound is so insignificantly worse that I'm wondering why I've ever went the alternative route of buying a device that is simply not suitable for my needs at all. While I'm well-aware that my use-case was simply not justified at all (buying a DAC/amp-combo that cost more than the speakers it will power), this whole ordeal made me realize one very important thing, and I hope I can help someone from going down the same spiral:

In the end, we are here for the music. If you aren't geniunely unhappy with your current equipment, then don't be a moron and buy into the hype. Better sound does not equal to better experience.


----------



## JoeKickass

Selbi said:


> ...in general should be the superior device in just about any way. But—and this is a big *but*—it is not worth the insane price step-up that I've had to pay for it. And trust me, there is no worse feeling than, "_I guess this is nice but for screw's sake, I paid half a grand for this thing!_"



This is generally true for almost everything, there is a sweet spot for performance/price, and after that you get the law of diminishing returns.

To save money, stay in that spot and try not to get tempted.

If you want the best, then buy what you can afford, but just know you're paying a premium for being on the cutting edge of modern technology.
Everything gets cheaper over time, if you can wait for it!

In a year or two I'll probably splurge on a Gumby or Yggy, and while I hope I get goosebumps and say "wow" out loud a few times, I don't expect it to sound 10x better than the Mimby.


----------



## artur9

I wonder if you'd like it better with an Eitr.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Jots dac holds it back from its true potential.


----------



## IEMstrong

How does the Fulla 2 pair with the DT 1770?


----------



## JamminVMI

Have had the Fulla 2 for a while, just haven't posted, as I was happy with it on my desktop with a set of Logitech Z623s (2.1).

But Santa appeared with a striking red pair of Audioengine A2+ speakers, and all of a sudden, I don't want to leave my desk! Between them and the AKG K-7xx's from Massdrop, I'm in heaven with this little thing with the killer volume knob...

Just WOW.


----------



## ptaaty

Minor update - still love the Fulla 2.  I am borrowing my friends HD6XX and it has no issue at all driving it, actually works better than the X2 which is too sensitive (need to drop windows volume or I am never using more than 1/4 of the knob travel).  While I was at his place we did a quick A/B against a modi 2/ magni 2 stack with some music with heavier bass....if there was a difference it wasn't immediately apparent.  I am sure there is one, but it would be one of those where you need to level match, spend some time checking through a number of specifics on very familiar tracks....or spend enough time you just *know* and can tell when switching.  Not sure if that makes sense...but bottom line, it works well.  I'd still take the stack for the same money but just some person wanting to get started the HD6XX + Fulla 2 and you are getting everything you need for $300 without significant compromise IMO.


----------



## Selbi

Could you go a bit more in depth about how the HD6XX compare to the X2 on the Fulla 2? I've considered getting them as well, just to get some contrast to my X2.


----------



## ptaaty (Dec 31, 2017)

I feel I can provide initial comments on the X2 and HD6XX on the Fulla 2 at this point and maybe give some thoughts after a week or so of switching back and forth.  The reference point is about 2 years of X2 as my main headphone but intermixed with fair amounts of the L2, L1, RHA 750s and Shure E4s.  Calibrated home theater with RS850s, SVS ultra 2 and param eq.  Coming into this I liked the X2 but noticed a slight unnatural element to cymbal decay when critically comparing A/B to my home theater, example of Dave Matthews Crash.

1.  First objective differences - the X2 is so easy to drive, I end up spending all my time using less than 1/4 of the Fulla 2 pot. While my fulla 2 has a great pot, like every other one (physics) the very start has some imbalance...the HD6XX gets you outside this little band.  I don't have a problem even at low listening on the X2...but still nice to use more of the pot.  The X2 is also heavier, feels more premium in materials to me and provides some isolation and less bleed compared to the HD6XX.

1a.  X2 can provide a good experience for many more sources the average person has, its easy to drive and as long as you don't have high output impedance it will sound great.  It takes standard single cable 3.5mm TRS off the left cup and supports V-moda boom mikes.  HD6XX is proprietary to both cups.  I can tell in an instant which side is left on the X2, not so the HD6XX.

2.  The X2s IMO sound more like music I hear in other circumstances...my home theater setup (calibrated with a mic, a $3k sub with digital param, set about 3-4 dB hot on bass.  Also live music in multiple venues...X2 sounds more like well setup speakers in a good room or smaller/mid venue.  Bigger soundstage...it's like X2s are very close to midfield+ speaker while HD6XX are very much "headphone" and intimate (still depth, but not the width).

3.  That said, I don't know if I prefer the HD6XX or X2 at this point...it just depends.  First the bass. The X2 is just a bit hot on bass.  I have nothing concrete (no measurements) to state it as fact, but I have found nearly everyone likes about +2-5db extra bass measured (pink noise cal at listening point) on the sub vs mains when crossed over at 80 Hz.  As stated in #2, I am around +3dB bass on my home theater and I would say the X2 is 2dB or so hot in lower mid bass for my ideal critical listening.  HD650 is the opposite, a bit thick in mid upper bass, but a bit anemic at least of the Fulla 2.

4.  Second lets talk treble.  I do notice the HD6XX is lacking a bit in "air", but the X2 isn't really great in this regard either.  I would say HD6XX wins fairly easily in the bulk of the treble region.  The X2 has a notch apparently purposely designed by Philips...but I can pick it off after owning them for 2 years...cymbal decay is just off a bit (a bit of grain).  HD6XX is nice a smooth, even if not quick it sounds natural and completely grain free.

5.  Mid range is a mixed bag, overall HD6XX probably wins here especially in the all important upper midrange for most female vocals.  X2 can be just a touch flat in the upper mids.  Male vocalists (Mark Knopfler for example) are pushed forward a bit on the HD6XX but the X2 isn't really worse IMO.

So where does this lead me?  Well the X2 isn't being made any more AFAIK and about half the run had QC/QA issues...so this post is more for people like you and really myself...I have an X2, I might want something else to complement or possible replace.  I honestly don't know yet.  They actually have a number of similarities in being not being too analytical, a bit warm.  The HD6XX wins on a number of technicalities for critical listening...all those frequency bands of the sound curve that can "break" headphones are almost perfect on the HD6XX.  Another way I can put that...the HD6XX can make almost any song "listenable"....on the flip side once and awhile I will find a bass hot or sizzling treble that bugs me on the X2.  However, so far when I get something like rage against the machine, most rock, even Mark Knopfler or Dave Matthews, I find the X2 just moves me more.

If I grab 10 people off the street and gave them both headphones to just try at home without saying anything else, I bet they choose the X2. They don't need the gear, they sound immediately more impressive to the untrained ear.  My problem is my ear is relatively "trained".

My ideal headphone is:
A.  Like the HD6XX but a bit quicker, bass that extends deeper with some impact, add in some air and considerably bigger soundstage. or
B.  Like the X2 with 2dB off the lower mid-bass, a bit more forward upper mid range and that little slice in the treble "de-grained".


----------



## ptaaty (Jan 1, 2018)

One additional point I really noticed this morning.  Imaging is much more precise on the X2, possibly as a byproduct of the wider soundstage and my greater familiarity.  The instrument is right "there" against a black background.  This mornings test track was Norah Jones Come Away With Me.  There is this cymbal/high hat that is hit periodically which is placed between center and right.  The HD6XX I can clearly tell its between center and right....but it takes closing my eyes and focusing to nail down the arc to within 30 degrees (approx. an hour on a clock), while on the X2 I could get within half that without even trying.  This is one of the things I forgot why I love the X2 in spite of some flaws...somehow it maintains the laser focus where instruments are never blurred, no matter how much crap is going on in a recording, each maintains a space surrounded by blackness, never a sound wall.

Both had some issues clearly resolving the background "brush" on the cymbals.  HD6XX won the vocals, clear and neutral.  X2 bought a bit of thickness / touch nasal / thick.  A bit of a flip on the bass, X2 was a slight winner because that is how I think a bass sounds in most smaller venues when you are closer...but again, just a touch hot....so it bled in or slightly overpowered lower midrange than would be ideal.

I have been constantly switching the headphones...basically put one on and listen to a random mix of FLACs for 15-20 minutes while on the web.  Stop when I hear something that is either really impressive or grating/poor.  Then do a 10-20 second loop, commit it memory specific elements, swap the phones and compare.  Rinse / repeat on the lead phone / won I get acclimated to for 15 minutes.

While it sounds like I am leaning towards the X2 on the Fulla 2...maybe from a just sit back and enjoy standpoint.  But overall I need more time, more moods, etc.


----------



## vetu104 (Jan 15, 2018)

Does anybody know how much current does this need? I've got some crazy ground loop noises and would like to know if I need to use a phone charger in addition to this: https://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator.

It provides 200mA current after the filtering.


----------



## Derrick Swart

Selbi said:


> I've had a Schiit Fulla 2 for the better part of the last year, but recently decided to upgrade to a Jotunheim. With Philips Fidelio X2 and my new JBL LSR305 monitors, it only made sense to me to use them with the XLR inputs, which the Jotunheim gladly offer. 550€ and two times walking to customs office later (because I live in Europe and directly imported from America... never again), I was finally able to get my hands on the device, eagerly set everything up, and hit the play button on my first song.
> 
> To cut this story short a little, you can probably guess what I'm about to say if I'm posting this story in the Fulla 2 thread, rather than the Jotunheim thread. *I was not impressed with the Jotunheim at all and went back to the Fulla 2.*
> 
> ...


nice comfy and huge headphones on  a stand


----------



## vetu104

vetu104 said:


> Does anybody know how much current does this need? I've got some crazy ground loop noises and would like to know if I need to use a phone charger in addition to this: https://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator.
> 
> It provides 200mA current after the filtering.



Does anybody know this?

It says on the spec sheet that "Power Consumption: 0.8W typical".

With my high school physics that means P = VI <=> I = P/V <=> I = 0.8 W / 5 V = 160 mA, right?

But is this dependent on the impedance of my headphones? What is the maximum needed current with 60Ω headphones?


----------



## JustRon (Jan 25, 2018)

My questions are going to sound really stupid, but I'm new to 'phones (not stereos or IEMs)... so I bought the F2 thinking I could use it with my macbook or my stereo, to see if I want to try headphones again. Unfortunately, my macbook has no internal volume controls when the F2 is connected, so that really diminishes the value of the cool volume knob (my IEMs are sensitive, so I if I turn the knob to 9'00, it's super loud). I can't even hear the difference with the F2, so I'm wondering if my mac has a very good dac (Edit - I think it's a Cirrus Logic 4208-CRZ)? (That's the first question). It's a mid-2015 MB Pro. 

Second question... my stereo (Vincent SV-237) only has Pre-Out and Rec-Out. I tried the Pre-Outs connected to the analog input of the F2, but the speakers still play. Could it be that my stereo doesn't know the F2 is connected because it's such a small power draw? For kicks, I connected the F2 to my phono amp (Jolida J9- I only have a turntable as a source). The Jolida has high and low outputs, but the highs are going to my Vincent. The low outs worked ok, but they were kinda too low- I had to turn the F2 volume almost all the way up.

Third question... if the F2 isn't the right device for what I want to do, does it exist? Or, do I need one for my computer and one for my stereo?

Thanks in advance for the noob questions.

ETA - DAC for my MBP appears to be a Cirrus Logic 4208-CRZ according to the web.


----------



## JustRon

I'll sorta answer my own questions... well, the DAC in the F2 doesn't appear to be any better than my MBP. I tried IEMs (but they were too sensitive to get a good read), and I tried both T90 and DT990 Pro and did a/b tests for about an hour. I can't hear any difference between my MBP and the F2. So, I think I'm going to return it, pay the restocking fee, and buy a Vali 2 to use with my stereo.


----------



## blufox4900

Just received my unit today after using my old udac-2 for ages. After getting my HE-400i's and trying them on my brother's chord mojo really highlated how badly the udac's distorted sound, specifically in the mids where there was a weird bump with loss of detail like all the mids were being squished together, also some songs like Major Tom by Shiny Toy Guns just sound too harsh in some places. Now the sound on the fulla 2 fixes the sound and really makes these HE400i's shine! Soundstage opened up and imaging is a bit wider but has more vertical depth to it. The bass sounds the same but the mids are right where they should be and reminded me of how my brother's mojo sounded, slightly recessed compared to the udac but gives gooey texture to vocals, especially female vocals like Emma Hewitt.  Like everything is very well controlled. 

Also tried it out with my Moto E4+ and it has no problems being recognized and even being powered though I'd rather stick to my anker battery so I won't drain my phone's battery. 

All in all this is just a good, solid, reliable dac/amp that suites my needs just fine. If there's any negative in all of this it's now I have to up my portable game since my 400i's make my On1's sound like poop...


----------



## HiWire (Jan 29, 2018)

*"Not Just a Dongle Anymore"*

My Fulla 2 arrived two weeks ago and I've been testing it intermittently against my portable CD player (on Alessandro MS-1 and Sennheiser HD1 in-ear headphones with a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter). I am impressed by the fit and finish of the case and the visible parts. Looking at the case, I'd say it is actually overbuilt, since nothing else at this price level would be built this way – the heavy-duty metal case, perfectly polished knob, etc. would have been replaced with plastic equivalents in a comparable retail product. Everything is solid, lines up perfectly, and performs without any kind of noise, distortion, or coloration.

The volume knob is silent – the non-adjustable gain setting seems to work perfectly with both headphones (starting at 6 o'clock and going clockwise, my listening range seems to be from 7.5 to 10 o'clock, using just over the first quarter of full volume with quiet recordings). Most of my music is 320 kbps VBR AAC and I've also tested it with streaming audio. My early impressions of the Fulla 2 are that it has a neutral sound – nothing appears to be emphasized or tuned euphonically, and there are no extraneous settings or switches to change filters, etc. (as it should be).

On a subjective level, I think the Fulla 2 is capable of driving each headphone to its limit – obviously their volume limits, but more importantly, their ability to resolve detail and dynamics, pace, rhythm, timbre, and timing. My imaging impressions are limited by each headphone's design, so I'd like to hear from other people about head-stages from their headphones. I'll also test the Fulla 2 with some lossless material to see if it makes a difference (I suspect there won't be an audible difference). It easily passes the simplest and most important test: it makes me want to keep listening to more music.

I want to test its line-out DAC function (with an integrated amplifier) later. If I had the opportunity, I'd compare it head-to-head against the more expensive AudioQuest Dragonfly Red and Chord Mojo, as these were the other DACs I was considering. It's great with a laptop, I haven't tried it with a smartphone/digital player, and it might be a great outboard solution for somebody building a mini PC for a music system or 2-channel home theatre.

The Fulla 2 hasn't changed its sound signature since it arrived – I've just gotten more adventurous with the volume knob as I've put more listening time into the box. It never sounds strained or distorted as I increase the volume, I simply hit the limit of safe listening volumes for my ears very quickly. Also, channel matching on the potentiometer seems to be excellent even at the lower positions.

For $100, I don't think there is anything out there that sounds better.


----------



## Roman Johnston

HiWire said:


> *"Not Just a Dongle Anymore"*
> 
> My Fulla 2 arrived two weeks ago and I've been testing it intermittently against my portable CD player (on Alessandro MS-1 and Sennheiser HD1 in-ear headphones with a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter). I am impressed by the fit and finish of the case and the visible parts. Looking at the case, I'd say it is actually overbuilt, since nothing else at this price level would be built this way – the heavy-duty metal case, perfectly polished knob, etc. would have been replaced with plastic equivalents in a comparable retail product. Everything is solid, lines up perfectly, and performs without any kind of noise, distortion, or coloration.
> 
> ...


I have the Dragonfly Red and the Fulla 2 and I prefer the Fulla 2. Today I am supposed to get my Magni 3 and Modi 2 and retire my Fulla 2 to my work computer. Will report what I find. Driving both HiFiMan HE 400s and Grado RS2e headphones. So far the full is just brighter, and cleaner than the dragonfly red....it is not amazing difference, The bass on the dragonfly seems a bit fuller, but only by a bit. The upper end on the Fulla 2 is cleaner and more detailed to my ear. Can't wait to hear the new Schiit Stack tonight when I get home.


----------



## Roman Johnston

Roman Johnston said:


> I have the Dragonfly Red and the Fulla 2 and I prefer the Fulla 2. Today I am supposed to get my Magni 3 and Modi 2 and retire my Fulla 2 to my work computer. Will report what I find. Driving both HiFiMan HE 400s and Grado RS2e headphones. So far the full is just brighter, and cleaner than the dragonfly red....it is not amazing difference, The bass on the dragonfly seems a bit fuller, but only by a bit. The upper end on the Fulla 2 is cleaner and more detailed to my ear. Can't wait to hear the new Schiit Stack tonight when I get home.


Um...Dayum. Listening to my Schiit Stack...Modi 2 and Magni 3.......wow. I read in the forums that some people cant hear a difference. I would say that there is a distinct improvement over the Fulla 2 Instrument placement.....sound field.....flat out detail....crispness and a clarity and the bottom end...bass is improved....all improved about 20%. Kinda blown away actually. My RS2e Grados have sounded so dang good. I am guessing this is my end game as a budget audiophile. Ok....enough I am back listening to my music ALL OVER AGAIN. Fulla 2 is now my work DAC.....and perfect for my Grado SR80e cans.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Try hooking up the fulla 2 to the magni to see if it's an improvement in the amp or both amp/dac department!  Not enough comparisons between the fulla 2 and modi 2 as dacs imo.


----------



## Roman Johnston

SomeTechNoob said:


> Try hooking up the fulla 2 to the magni to see if it's an improvement in the amp or both amp/dac department!  Not enough comparisons between the fulla 2 and modi 2 as dacs imo.


Ok, the fulla 2 maxes out at 24/96 and the Modi2 maxes out at 24/192. I tested both set at their highest settings. With reference grade material and good headphones, I can notice a slight difference. Think of it as just a small edge. If you did not do back to back listening...you would miss it. If your music file is not maximize to take advantage of it. I listened to 320K mp3 and could not notice a difference. So...is there a difference...yes. Is it worth making a fuss over, not really. Now the Magni 3....OMG...that IS what is making the most difference....wow...what a little amp. I would have only bought the amp and used the Fulla 2 as my DAC if I did not want to use my Fulla 2 at the office. But the nice stack on the desk....actually drove my decision more than the capability.   I am a landscape photographer and use my headphones for editing sessions. So the more immersive I get in the music...the better my sessions go. And being a visual person that is what drove getting the entire "stack". It would bother me to see miss matched silver boxes on my dark desk....lol.

Roman


----------



## dr cornelius

Congrats on the new stack - the Magni 3 seems like a great amp.  There’s a new review: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/schiit-magni-3-affordable-headphone-amp-and-preamp
Looks like the RS 2e and Magni 3 are a magic combo.  I also use a Fulla 2 just for work (and a Jotunheim at home on my desk).  I’m a freelance editor and I throw the Fulla 2 in my briefcase  - it comes in handy for headphones and even desktop speaker systems.  It’s been a real godsend...

Landscape photography - that sounds cool - I know what you mean about listening to music and getting into a zone while editing.


----------



## HiWire (Feb 3, 2018)

I did a bit of CD listening on the Fulla 2 this week and the best way to describe the box's performance on lossless is coherence. You can hear more details across the dynamic range... the bass and mid-range frequencies sound fuller and highs are more clearly defined (than typical portable and headphone jack output). Part of this probably comes from having far higher power reserves, a cleaner board layout with better parts, and a good output impedance for mainstream dynamic headphones. The noise floor is about as black as you can get with regular sensitivity equipment.

I am curious about how this DAC compares to others, since it's my only one. It should be a handy reference because of its small size and low price.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Did a little bit of testing with the Fulla 2.  If you have USB power connected, you don't need the ground and 5v lines on the main data connection.  I cut out a small piece of paper to cover the contacts on the larger USB side.

My speaker amp was bringing out some sort of noise out of the Fulla 2's line/var out and doing this reduced it by quite a bit.


----------



## HiWire (Feb 16, 2018)

I tried the Fulla 2 with my Grado HP-2 headphones this week. With more resolving headphones (the $1,000+ club), you can hear the limits of the little box... I'd say that is something to be proud of. The Fulla 2 isn't quite as detailed or as airy as my Arcam FMJ CD36 with my custom headphone amp, but it costs about 30 times less.

The bass doesn't go as low and pacing and imaging are less precise, with a smaller-sounding dynamic range and a slightly less sweet tonality, but it only suffers in direct comparison to much more expensive equipment. This is where diminishing returns start kicking in. The Jotunheim probably sounds better, but it costs 5 times more (with the balanced DAC).


----------



## dr cornelius

HiWire said:


> I tried the Fulla 2 with my Grado HP-2 headphones this week. With more resolving headphones (the $1,000+ club), you can hear the limits of the little box... I'd say that is something to be proud of. The Fulla 2 isn't quite as detailed or as airy as my Arcam FMJ CD36 with my custom headphone amp, but it costs about 30 times less.
> 
> The bass doesn't go as low and pacing and imaging are less precise, with a smaller-sounding dynamic range and a slightly less sweet tonality, but it only suffers in direct comparison to much more expensive equipment. This is where diminishing returns start kicking in. The Jotunheim probably sounds better, but it costs 5 times more (with the balanced DAC).



The Jotunheim definitely sounds better - more refined...  But for $99 the Fulla 2 does quite well..


----------



## ptaaty (Feb 18, 2018)

Since my last post I bought the HD6XX, LSR30X and a Magni 3.  If anything, I am more impressed than ever with the Fulla 2.  Fulla 2 now functioning as a DAC for both the Magni 3 and LSR 30X and amazing pre-amp volume control for the latter.  Just so flexible and capable from DAC only to pre-amp to all one.

I completely stand by my earlier posts after more A/B...the Fulla 2 is fine with the HD650/6XX.  I am now comparing fulla 2 vs Magni 3 with HD6XX.  This is well into the territory of needing to ensure perfect level matching and very quick back to back A/B to tell a significant difference at normal levels IMO.  That said, I do hear a bit of difference in limited testing.  I'll leave myself a little wiggle room - from my experience I usually need to spend some time with the product, get used to it, then switch back and I will be able to pick off more specific differences.

In my limited time, Magni 3 does sound a bit more natural, a bit cleaner, a bit more control when bass notes played with complex mids.


----------



## HiWire (Feb 19, 2018)

Yesterday, I tested the DAC on a speaker system with compact discs, AAC files, and FLAC files. No problems whatsoever... the DAC may be better than the headphone amp.

On the other hand, the Fulla 2 definitely sounds better than my Panasonic SL-CT820 portable CD player playing ALAC files on the same headphones (Sennheiser HD1 In-Ear) at the same volume level.

Impressive... bass goes deeper and more cleanly, the soundstage expands, and instruments separate more clearly. The overall sound signature is smoother, more realistic, and more enjoyable. I've listened to the same album 3 times today (Bryan Ferry's classic _Bête Noire_), something I would normally avoid, and the final time on the Fulla 2 is the best by far.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I wanted to chime in to say that I sent my Fulla 2 in for repairs. It was a day-1 purchase and had very tight USB ports and a noisy pot. I ignored both of these things as I rarely adjusted volume on the Fulla 2 and I never unplugged it. On April 5th the main USB input stopped working unless I pressed down on the cable. I sent the unit in for repairs on the 6th. They replaced the whole main board and shipped it back to me on April 18th. 

Just got the Fulla 2 back today and I have to say that Schiit seems to have fixed the issues people were experiencing before, at least in my case. The USB isn't crazy tight anymore. The pot is well-centered and level. The pot is also dead silent. No noise at all. Channel imbalance at low levels is also much better, if not non-existent.

Consider me a happy and satisfied customer.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Letmebefrank said:


> I wanted to chime in to say that I sent my Fulla 2 in for repairs. It was a day-1 purchase and had very tight USB ports and a noisy pot. I ignored both of these things as I rarely adjusted volume on the Fulla 2 and I never unplugged it. On April 5th the main USB input stopped working unless I pressed down on the cable. I sent the unit in for repairs on the 6th. They replaced the whole main board and shipped it back to me on April 18th.
> 
> Just got the Fulla 2 back today and I have to say that Schiit seems to have fixed the issues people were experiencing before, at least in my case. The USB isn't crazy tight anymore. The pot is well-centered and level. The pot is also dead silent. No noise at all. Channel imbalance at low levels is also much better, if not non-existent.
> 
> Consider me a happy and satisfied customer.



Sounds pretty good!  Be sure to check for pot noise after a few weeks as mine developed it despite having a silent pot on arrival.

Also, did you have to pay for shipping?


----------



## Letmebefrank

SomeTechNoob said:


> Sounds pretty good!  Be sure to check for pot noise after a few weeks as mine developed it despite having a silent pot on arrival.
> 
> Also, did you have to pay for shipping?



I paid for shipping to them, they paid for shipping back to me. My first fulla 2 had pot noise on day 1, so I'm optimistic about this one.


----------



## jmarcusg

Roman Johnston said:


> Ok, the fulla 2 maxes out at 24/96 and the Modi2 maxes out at 24/192. I tested both set at their highest settings. With reference grade material and good headphones, I can notice a slight difference. Think of it as just a small edge. If you did not do back to back listening...you would miss it. If your music file is not maximize to take advantage of it. I listened to 320K mp3 and could not notice a difference. So...is there a difference...yes. Is it worth making a fuss over, not really. Now the Magni 3....OMG...that IS what is making the most difference....wow...what a little amp. I would have only bought the amp and used the Fulla 2 as my DAC if I did not want to use my Fulla 2 at the office. But the nice stack on the desk....actually drove my decision more than the capability.   I am a landscape photographer and use my headphones for editing sessions. So the more immersive I get in the music...the better my sessions go. And being a visual person that is what drove getting the entire "stack". It would bother me to see miss matched silver boxes on my dark desk....lol.
> 
> Roman


Thanks for all the info! Ordered a Fulla 2 and Grado SR80e this weekend to serve as my desktop system. Will be running MoOde 4.1 on a Raspberry Pi 3 B+ with Synology NAS as source.


----------



## jmarcusg

jmarcusg said:


> Thanks for all the info! Ordered a Fulla 2 and Grado SR80e this weekend to serve as my desktop system. Will be running MoOde 4.1 on a Raspberry Pi 3 B+ with Synology NAS as source.



Everything received and setup [see pic]. Sounded really good out of the box. Anyone encountering issues with gain using the Grado SR80e? There is not much to play with on my setup. 8:00 is about max on a variety of tracks but so far it's workable.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

jmarcusg said:


> Everything received and setup [see pic]. Sounded really good out of the box. Anyone encountering issues with gain using the Grado SR80e? There is not much to play with on my setup. 8:00 is about max on a variety of tracks but so far it's workable.




how much for you to make me one of those rasperry pi's and get it all setup for audio?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Yeah there's not a lot of volume adjustment on the Fulla 2 for efficient cans.  I have to run 70/100 on Windows to get any sort of volume control above the channel imbalance zone.  I basically never pass 10 o'clock even with HD 6XXs.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

SomeTechNoob said:


> Yeah there's not a lot of volume adjustment on the Fulla 2 for efficient cans.  I have to run 70/100 on Windows to get any sort of volume control above the channel imbalance zone.  I basically never pass 10 o'clock even with HD 6XXs.



agh you are really missing out mate... the fuylla 2 and HD6xx sound terrible together. I recommend you sell it and get a nice OTL tube amp


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I've got a Magni 2 which works plenty well for all my cans.  I'd rather spend money on better headphones than source anyways.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

SomeTechNoob said:


> I've got a Magni 2 which works plenty well for all my cans.  I'd rather spend money on better headphones than source anyways.



Your loss, I have heard the HD6xx with Fulla 2 and Magni 2 and it sounds terrible.  Darkvoice 336 OTL amp for $150 = makes teh HD6xx Godly sounding, it won't pair well with your other cans though.


----------



## Kerry56

Hmm, no one has mentioned the terrible measurements of the Fulla 2 at audiosciencereview?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Well I was expecting it to already measure pretty bad considering how the modi 2 performed.  It stays with me for functionality reasons and the fact that I can't really tell that much difference between dacs.

He does have a second one, and hopefully he does more coverage on the Fulla 2.


----------



## jmarcusg

SomeTechNoob said:


> Yeah there's not a lot of volume adjustment on the Fulla 2 for efficient cans.  I have to run 70/100 on Windows to get any sort of volume control above the channel imbalance zone.  I basically never pass 10 o'clock even with HD 6XXs.



Based on a recommendation from a friend I ordered one of these - https://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-iematch (Image attached). It has allowed me to take advantage of the entire range of the Fulla 2 volume control using the Ultra Sensitivity setting. There have been a number of reviews of the iEMatch on Head-Fi - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-audio-iematch-headphone-travel-accessory.22072/reviews. One can argue the logic of purchasing a $49.00 accessory for a $99.00 headphone amp but for me it was worth the price. Mated with the Grado SR 80e and after many days and hours of listening I am sold on the combination. As always YMMV...


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I have a Magni 2 which does most of the headphone work.  Recently changed the setup so my Fulla 2 is my dac/preamp, which goes through a 3.5mm splitter into my magni 2 and speaker amp.  Works for now.


----------



## saias (May 27, 2018)

Sounds amazing.


----------



## HiWire

So I've been listening to the Fulla 2 a lot more in the last few weeks... it sounds great with my Alessandro MS-1 (32 Ω impedance). I think the Fulla is resolving enough to reveal compressed sources. Most of my "portable" tracks are 320 kb/s variable AAC ripped in iTunes, but I've also been slowly ripping files in ALAC.

Give lossless audio a try and let me know if you hear a difference.

No problems with my potentiometer. The background is dead silent and channel matching seems to be perfect. I've also tested the Fulla 2 with my Sennheiser HD1 In-Ear earbuds (18 Ω impedance) and they are likewise clean and dynamic-sounding out of the Fulla.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I found the fulla 2 limited my soundstage some


----------



## HiWire

I agree. I've run HDCDs and CDs as well as ALAC files into the Fulla 2 with my Grado HP-2 headphones and the Fulla doesn't quite get to the level of my custom headphone amplifier for soundstage, detail, and musical fluency... it's impressive for the money, but it can't beat $1,000+ hardware.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

HiWire said:


> I agree. I've run HDCDs and CDs as well as ALAC files into the Fulla 2 with my Grado HP-2 headphones and the Fulla doesn't quite get to the level of my custom headphone amplifier for soundstage, detail, and musical fluency... it's impressive for the money, but it can't beat $1,000+ hardware.



I enjoy my Dragonfly Black usb dac/amp more than the fulla 2. costs the same. everyone has preferences though


----------



## HiWire

I switched back to my Sony D-EJ2000 portable CD player today and it has a nicer sound signature (or one that I'm used to – I've owned it since 2004), but the Fulla 2 lets me listen to YouTube, webinars, movies, etc. on my computer so it adds flexibility in addition to its quality output. The headphone jack on my computer has some background hum and noise, so it's a big step up.

I like that the Fulla 2 is USB bus-powered, too. I don't want to think about yet another lithium-polymer battery that will need to be replaced down the line. At some point, Schiit will have to release a USB Type-C version of the Fulla – until then, people with new computers will have to use one more dongle.


----------



## Derrick Swart

True story. My friend uses my gift in his studio-B and he told me that it keeps up with his apogee dac in studio A. Gift was a fulla2, purpose of the tool was that he could do better work at home while creating his thing on his macbook. He does not work like that, he needs the quality difference. So great implementation Mike and i confirm that for playback on my hd 6xx the fulla2 gives lovely sounds (Copied from Baldrs forum)


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Derrick Swart said:


> True story. My friend uses my gift in his studio-B and he told me that it keeps up with his apogee dac in studio A. Gift was a fulla2, purpose of the tool was that he could do better work at home while creating his thing on his macbook. He does not work like that, he needs the quality difference. So great implementation Mike and i confirm that for playback on my hd 6xx the fulla2 gives lovely sounds (Copied from Baldrs forum)



I really hope you get to hear the HD6xx on a OTL amp someday... the Fulla 2 sounds terrible and screechy in comparison. I actually sold me HD6xx because all I had at the time to drive it was a fulla 2.


----------



## Derrick Swart

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I really hope you get to hear the HD6xx on a OTL amp someday... the Fulla 2 sounds terrible and screechy in comparison. I actually sold me HD6xx because all I had at the time to drive it was a fulla 2.


“adj having or making a high-pitched sound such as that made by a mouse or a rusty hinge. Synonyms: screaky, squeaking, squeaky, squealing high, high-pitched. used of sounds and voices; high in pitch or frequency." above description of sound is absolutely not coming into my ears. Strange you sold the cans and not the schiit....


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Derrick Swart said:


> “adj having or making a high-pitched sound such as that made by a mouse or a rusty hinge. Synonyms: screaky, squeaking, squeaky, squealing high, high-pitched. used of sounds and voices; high in pitch or frequency." above description of sound is absolutely not coming into my ears. Strange you sold the cans and not the schiit....



sold both. hd6xx doesn't have enough soundstage for my personal tastes.


----------



## MarkArtz

caenlenfromOCN said:


> sold both. hd6xx doesn't have enough soundstage for my personal tastes.


Well, the fulla 2 and the HD6XX aren't exactly entry level, but there is definitely better gear with better features that come on pair with the cost.


----------



## Derrick Swart

MarkArtz said:


> Well, the fulla 2 and the HD6XX aren't exactly entry level, but there is definitely better gear with better features that come on pair with the cost.


Like?


----------



## MarkArtz (Jul 2, 2018)

Derrick Swart said:


> Like?


For ex. what I now listen more often: Magni 3 + Modi 2 Multibit and Hifiman Sundara. I still have my Fulla 2 and HD6XX, they are a fine pair for me and the HD6XX sounds even better with the Schiit Stack(Magni 3 and Mimby) and I will never part with my Fulla 2, its a great little device.


----------



## Derrick Swart

MarkArtz said:


> For ex. what I now listen more often: Magni 3 + Modi 2 Multibit and Hifiman Sundara. I still have my Fulla 2 and HD6XX, they are a fine pair for me and the HD6XX sounds even better with the Schiit Stack(Magni 3 and Mimby) and I will never part with my Fulla 2, its a great little device.


Okay but the magni3+modi2 mb is way more than fulla2 and my guess is that the phones are also more than my 229€ hd 6xx...perhaps better/different but not par with cost!


----------



## MarkArtz

Derrick Swart said:


> Okay but the magni3+modi2 mb is way more than fulla2 and my guess is that the phones are also more than my 229€ hd 6xx...perhaps better/different but not par with cost!


Right, I meant not same cost as a Fulla 2 + HD6XX, but what I wanted to say that usually "better performance" come with a cost.


----------



## Derrick Swart

MarkArtz said:


> Right, I meant not same cost as a Fulla 2 + HD6XX, but what I wanted to say that usually "better performance" come with a cost.


Ahhh i see. More than double the cost and i doubt the sound is twice as good to my ears of course. Got some earbuds and likethe sound a lot, fantastic mid for 80$


----------



## MarkArtz

Derrick Swart said:


> Ahhh i see. More than double the cost and i doubt the sound is twice as good to my ears of course. Got some earbuds and likethe sound a lot, fantastic mid for 80$


Which earbuds? I am looking for earbuds myself. I bought 1More triple driver, sound is ok, but they broke within a month.


----------



## Derrick Swart (Jul 4, 2018)

MarkArtz said:


> Which earbuds? I am looking for earbuds myself. I bought 1More triple driver, sound is ok, but they broke within a month.


I got these since January: https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=5

Got the monk too for my kids. Also nice! And very very nice for 5$ those monks are better than applebuds to me


----------



## MarkArtz

Derrick Swart said:


> I got these since January: https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=5
> 
> Got the monk too for my kids. Also nice! And very very nice for 5$ those monks are better than applebuds to me


Thanks for link! Why is the pure white so expensive? I think I will go for the Asura Omega, I like the detachable cable option. I agree with you the Monks are good.


----------



## Derrick Swart

Ask Lee. The founder. Great customer service I experienced.


MarkArtz said:


> Thanks for link! Why is the pure white so expensive? I think I will go for the Asura Omega, I like the detachable cable option. I agree with you the Monks are good.


----------



## Topmounter (Aug 16, 2018)

I finally bought a Fulla 2 and I'm super impressed.  Function is perfect for my desktop.  I have the pre-out connected to my AudioEngine2 speakers and am using a pair of Sennheiser Momentum headphones at the moment.  Both sound great with the Fulla 2.  The sound is WAY more engaging than the Meridian Explorer2 that I've been using, which I find cold and analytical by comparison.  I also have the original Fulla, but haven't been motivated to plug it in and compare it to the Fulla 2 since I'm enjoying the pre-out and tactile volume knob too much 

Most of my hifi dollars go toward my 2ch speaker rig, but I'm getting motivated to start adding some headphones to my collection.  A pair of HD 650's are on the way.


----------



## judson_w

I got the Fulla 2 last week.  I have had some time to play with it and unfortunately I had several mismatched things, which are not the fulla's fault.  My phone, which was my intended source, is a Huawei which USB Audio Player Pro's site lists as a problematic brand for using USB audio.  I have found this to be true with either glitches in audio every once in awhile, or it simply stops playing after a few minutes.  But that is the phone's fault.

My headphones are HD600s which I did not feel paired well with the Fulla 2.  As a disclaimer, this decision was made after listening to them on a Valhalla 2 for a year, so I have better options for powering them.

The IEMs I was planning on using with the Fulla are Etymotic HF5s, which are 16 ohm impedance with, according to their website, sensitivity of 105 dB SPL sensitivity at 1 kHz at 0.1 mV.  With that level of sensitivity I could barely move the volume knob before it started to get loud.  (maybe to around the 7:30 position, assuming 7 o'clock is 'off').  I have partially remedied that with a 75 ohm adapter that bumps up the impedance.  Now I can get to 8:30 or so.

I may look for some decent closed back headphones to run with the Fulla in a bit.

In short, I had a bunch of equipment mismatches for the Fulla, but managed to get it to work in my work desktop system which was its purpose.


----------



## JamminVMI

Look into the Sennheiser HD598 closed back. I think they are only available from amazon, and listed as HD598cs.


----------



## FallLine (Aug 17, 2018)

I received the Schiit Fulla 2 last week. It seems to work great with my Macbook Pro. However, on my iPhone I have noticed a significant battery drain while using it. It is roughly a 1% drain every 5 minutes (at best), which seems a bit high for a device that is plugged in to its own power source. I thought when using the power-only micro-usb port, that it was supposed to be "self powered", similar to the many battery powered DAC/AMP combos out there. However, as far as I can tell, it almost seems like using the power-only micro-usb port on the Fulla 2 ONLY tells the device it is connected to that it doesn't need any power, yet it still actually draws the power from the device anyway. Anyone else notice this behavior? I've tried using both a power bank, and just plugged in straight to a USB phone charger, but the results were the same.

That said, I've found that I can use the Apple Lightning to USB3 adapter (the one with the extra lightning power port on it) to supply power indirectly to the Fulla 2, without draining the iPhone battery. Actually, in this configuration, the phone will also very slowly charge as well...very slowly. Seems like a good portion of the power is going to the Fulla 2. This setup works quite well, but I find it a little odd that I'm not actually using the power-only port on the Fulla at all.


----------



## JamminVMI

FallLine said:


> I received the Schiit Fulla 2 last week. It seems to work great with my Macbook Pro. However, on my iPhone I have noticed a significant battery drain while using it. It is roughly a 1% drain every 5 minutes (at best), which seems a bit high for a device that is plugged in to its own power source. I thought when using the power-only micro-usb port, that it was supposed to be "self powered", similar to the many battery powered DAC/AMP combos out there. However, as far as I can tell, it almost seems like using the power micro-usb port on the Fulla 2 ONLY tells what device it is connected to that it doesn't need any power, yet it still actually draws the power from whatever it is connected to anyway. Anyone else notice this behavior? I've tried using both a power bank, and just plugged in straight to a USB phone charger, but the results were the same.
> 
> That said, I've found that I can use the Apple Lightning to USB3 adapter (the one with the extra lightning power port on it) to supply power indirectly to the Fulla 2, without draining the iPhone battery. Actually, in this configuration, the phone will also very slowly charge as well...very slowly. Seems like a good portion of the power is going to the Fulla 2. This setup works quite well, but I find it a little odd that I'm not actually using the power port on the Fulla at all.


IIRC, mac usb ports are famous for being stingy on power, so what you’re saying makes sense.


----------



## FallLine (Aug 17, 2018)

JamminVMI said:


> IIRC, mac usb ports are famous for being stingy on power, so what you’re saying makes sense.



It actually seems to work quite well with my Mac, when drawing power solely from the Mac's USB port. No problems there at all. I was just kind of hoping I could use the power-only Micro USB port on the Fulla 2, when using the thing with my iPhone. The battery drain on my phone was just a bit too much to handle, so I upgraded from the Lightning to USB2 adapter to the Lightning to USB3 adapter, and just started powering the Fulla 2 from the adapter instead, and I don't use the power-only micro USB port on the Fulla at all. I just thought it was kind of weird that there was substantial battery drain on my iPhone, even with the Fulla2 power-only port in use...not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## mircea78

Did anyone paired the Fulla 2 with the Audeze Sine? I would like to buy a Fulla in order to replace mi Fiio Q1 MK II but I'm not sure...


----------



## _AM_

Just wondering if the fulla 2 have any more portential in sound compare to the dacport slim on focal clear?  
Doesn't seem like the fulla 2 is doing better than the dacport except the extremely good knob.
Also for a pair of cans as expansive as focal clear is it worth to get a really good dacamp?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Dacport Slim's amp was nicer sounding to my ears than the Fulla 2.  Fulla 2 was on the thinner side.


----------



## jaganeee (Sep 17, 2018)

Just Brought Fulla 2. Need Clarification on 3 things

* After Stopping Music i can hear noise when i turn the knob to Full Volume. It gone When i Close the App( I Checked with Foobar, Windows Media Player, VLC). i am using Windows 7 62 Bit. It will not happen when i listen to Video in Youtube using Mozilla Firefox or in the Mac Book Pro. What May Cause this Noise ?
* Can i use the Variable PreAmp Out for IEM.
* Variable PreAmp Out Sounds Flat then Headphone Out. Headphone Out is Not Clear in the MID when compared to Variable PreAmp Out.


----------



## Alberto01 (Sep 27, 2018)

How is the treble quality with the Schiit Fulla 2?

Is the treble sweet, is it harsh or is it between sweet and harsh compared to listening directly to your original source?


----------



## judson_w (Sep 27, 2018)

jaganeee said:


> Just Brought Fulla 2. Need Clarification on 3 things
> 
> * After Stopping Music i can hear noise when i turn the knob to Full Volume. It gone When i Close the App( I Checked with Foobar, Windows Media Player, VLC). i am using Windows 7 62 Bit. It will not happen when i listen to Video in Youtube using Mozilla Firefox or in the Mac Book Pro. What May Cause this Noise ?
> * Can i use the Variable PreAmp Out for IEM.
> * Variable PreAmp Out Sounds Flat then Headphone Out. Headphone Out is Not Clear in the MID when compared to Variable PreAmp Out.



- I am curious why you are turning the knob to full volume, but what sort of noise are you hearing and how are you connected?  I know that with my phone, the headphone jack is noisy, but if no app is using audio it just turns it off.  When I start an app that uses audio I can hear the channel turn on as there is suddenly low  level noise.  It is possible the apps you have open are keeping the USB audio out going and that channel has low level noise that can only be heard at higher volumes?  And maybe the Mac Book Pro has a cleaner USB or headphone out (however you have the Fulla connected).
- One possible problem with using the Variable Preamp out for headphones is that according to Schiit's website, the preamp outs have impedance of 75 ohms.  Generally you want the output impedance to be considerably less than the impedance of the headphones (I have seen anywhere from at least 8 to 10 times less, so 75 ohm output would be for at least 600-750 ohm headphones).  This impedance difference can affect the sound you hear which probably is why you hear a difference.
- What headphones are you using?  The above mentioned impedance difference is probably causing the frequency response difference you are hearing.



Alberto01 said:


> How is the treble quality with the Schiit Fulla 2?
> 
> Is the treble sweet, is it harsh or is it between sweet and harsh compared to listening directly to your original source?



I have not found the treble to be harsh, though I also admit I have not compared it to directly listening to the source recently because the headphone out on my work computer is abysmally noisy.  The the USB signals from the mouse bleed into the headphone out jack.  The Fulla 2 provides a drastically cleaner sound for me, but I realize there are people out there with better quality sources.


----------



## Alberto01 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you judson_w.

There are three things that make the sound engaging for me: Detail resolution, presence, and sweet treble. Presence is enough quantity of bass mids and treble. Equalizers help with that. I would rather have a source that is very good in all those 3 areas, than having a source that is excellent in 2 of them and is just acceptable in the other area. From what I have read online (a lot so far) I am sure that the Fulla 2 is very good in detail resolution and presence. No one has said that it has hard treble (and that is good) and no one has said that it has sweet treble. I would like to know more specifics about the treble profile of the Fulla 2.


----------



## SSandDigital

Reading the last few posts...

Reminder maybe?  This is a $99 portable amp powered by USB...

Seriously...


----------



## jaganeee

@judson_w  :  Good Explanation. Yes the problem is in the USB Low Level Noise. when i am using it with mac book pro it works perfectly. Good explanation for Line Out also


----------



## SSandDigital (Sep 28, 2018)

Schiit still hasn't fixed their schiit with Fulla 2... Mine just arrived and has the headphone jack issue.  When I remove or insert the headphone jack, hear pop noise from my laptop speakers and occasionally will cause my music to stop or become silent, haven't to restart the play.

Considering Schiit's customer service is apparently schiit, not going to bother to rectify this issue. 

Otherwise it sounds fine, no issues with volume pot, or USB port or USB distortions.

But solid work Schiit, keep cementing your reputation for QC issues and customer service.


----------



## Alberto01

SSandDigital said:


> Schiit still hasn't fixed their schiit with Fulla 2... Mine just arrived and has the headphone jack issue.  When I remove or insert the headphone jack, hear pop noise from my laptop speakers and occasionally will cause my music to stop or become silent, haven't to restart the play.
> 
> Considering Schiit's customer service is apparently schiit, not going to bother to rectify this issue.
> 
> ...


Does the sound quality meet your expectations?


----------



## SSandDigital (Sep 28, 2018)

Alberto01 said:


> Does the sound quality meet your expectations?



Not really.  It met my expectation in terms of clean, quality sound.  But it's a lean sound.  Ironically it's not fulla... It's on the brighter side as well.  Bass is good enough.  I think I like a warmer sound from my amps.

As a portable USB powered DAC/Amp combo, it's great.  I'm annoyed that this device has issues with inserting a headphone jack, never heard of this problem before, can't recall ever reading about this issue from any other device.

But how many other USB powered portable Amp/DAC combo with a 1/4" headphone jack with this much power and clean sound for $99 or less are there?  Uh... ONE.  That's it.  Fulla 2 is it.

But for certain, no interest in doing any further business with Schiit.  But appreciate that they did make the Fulla 2 at this price.


----------



## Alberto01 (Sep 29, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> Not really.  It met my expectation in terms of clean, quality sound.  But it's a lean sound.  Ironically it's not fulla... It's on the brighter side as well.  Bass is good enough.  I think I like a warmer sound from my amps.
> 
> As a portable USB powered DAC/Amp combo, it's great.  I'm annoyed that this device has issues with inserting a headphone jack, never heard of this problem before, can't recall ever reading about this issue from any other device.
> 
> ...


How smooth or hard does the treble sound to your ears?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I have no issues with Schiit's CS.  Be polite and you'll get a polite response back.  I sent back 2 Fulla 2s because I was hoping to solve the early pot issues and I didn't even have to pay for return shipping.


----------



## Alberto01

SSandDigital said:


> Schiit still hasn't fixed their schiit with Fulla 2... Mine just arrived and has the headphone jack issue.  When I remove or insert the headphone jack, hear pop noise from my laptop speakers and occasionally will cause my music to stop or become silent, haven't to restart the play.
> 
> Considering Schiit's customer service is apparently schiit, not going to bother to rectify this issue.
> 
> ...


How have things evolved with the problems that you have had with your Schiit Fulla 2?


----------



## SSandDigital (Oct 6, 2018)

Alberto01 said:


> How have things evolved with the problems that you have had with your Schiit Fulla 2?



Problems still exist.

What's changed?  I listen to these more than any other amp/dac I have right now for headphones.  Overall my NFB gets more time because speakers > headphones all day, and NFB is used as pre-amp.  But for headphones, fulla 2 has been my most used device.  Great size, good sound, convenient.

I LOVE that Fulla 2 uses 1/4 jack.

According to measurements, Schiit products are rubbish:  https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d-schiit-fulla-v2-dac-and-headphone-amp.3105/  On some tests, the solid state Schiit lost out to tube... that's shameful.  But can I hear it?  Don't think so, but for some people this stuff is important to them.

It does the job for $99.  And frankly sounds good enough.  It's an audible and clear improvement over my laptops' output, and didn't find any other device in this price range better.  Maybe IFI better, but it's too big.


----------



## Alberto01

SSandDigital said:


> Problems still exist.
> 
> What's changed?  I listen to these more than any other amp/dac I have right now for headphones.  Overall my NFB gets more time because speakers > headphones all day, and NFB is used as pre-amp.  But for headphones, fulla 2 has been my most used device.  Great size, good sound, convenient.
> 
> ...


I am very glad that you are enjoying your Fulla 2 and that it was not a wasted investment for you.


----------



## Taisser Roots

I owned this a good while ago and currently own a geek out v2+ infinity.

ImI not a big fan of the fulla2.
What it offered for me was an upgrade over onboard audio, better definition around sounds, a sense of body.

My main issues  if found with time were linked to three key things about the fulla2. It was very warm, compared to my geek out and other "warm" DACs I have heard  and the issue was, it wasn't more punch but a softer slow bass. This softness carries on into the rest of the spectrum, impacts feel muted, drums often lose their immediacy.
In addition to this there was a hazy quality which felt like it veiled the sound, it made the imaging very congested and often different instruments mushed together.

All these issues I've listed here aren't that significant considering the price. But I personally feel that these are something I have disliked more as I have gotten to try more things.


----------



## SSandDigital (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm pleased with Fulla 2 for use with my JBL L20T3.  I don't have the warm hazy issues.  Currently prefer this setup over my LSR308 for music listening.

Fulla 2's pre-amp feature is definitely it's greatest strength.  A USB powered DAC as a pre-amp for my desktop setup at this size and energy efficiency for $99.  Definitely appreciate this device a lot more now.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Yeah I think the amp is the weakest part of the Fulla 2.  It works pretty well as a dac, although I still get some noise with the usb input.


----------



## jaganeee

when the audio is not played for a long time and then played gives with the no sound from windows 7 laptop feed using USB.
once i replugged the cable clears the problem.
if i played from youtube it shows try to restart the device.
is it normal or a issue


----------



## willloo

im considering getting a Fulla 2, but maybe looking to get some more advice as I've been away from the audio world for a little bit.

I'm looking to drive a DT880 250ohm. I had a OG Schiit stack and the Modi recently stopped working.. I was thinking about what to do as a replacement. and thinking of either a Fulla 2 or just getting a Modi 2 or Modi 2 Uber B-stock and pairing that back with OG Magni.. any thoughts of whats the better route since the cost will be similar..?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Modi 3 is much better performing than the Modi 2 and 2 Uber.

Otherwise if you have a use for the other features of the Fulla 2, I think the Fulla 2 would work okay.


----------



## judson_w

I would say it depends on your price range and space/need.  If you already have a Magni and the stack worked for you before, the Modi 3, which is the same price as the Modi 2 Uber B Stock, is the performance, and the Modi 2 Closeout would be the best price.

I have the Fulla 2, but I have it because my work would not be pleased if I brought in a Schiit stack.  It works great at work, but if I could have a Schiit stack, I would probably prefer that.


----------



## artur9

What's the most convenient way to connect my iPhone8 to my Fulla?


----------



## JamminVMI

artur9 said:


> What's the most convenient way to connect my iPhone8 to my Fulla?


http://www.schiit.com/guides/ios-android-and-linux


----------



## Alberto01 (Nov 7, 2018)

Taisser Roots said:


> I owned this a good while ago and currently own a geek out v2+ infinity.
> 
> ImI not a big fan of the fulla2.
> What it offered for me was an upgrade over onboard audio, better definition around sounds, a sense of body.
> ...


Interesting comment. Which DAC(s) have you compared the Fulla 2 with?


----------



## Taisser Roots

Alberto01 said:


> Interesting comment. Which DAC(s) have you compared the Fulla 2 with?


The Geekout iem 100 and a chinese cs4398 dac, both of them had more bass extension, despite the fulla 2 being warmer and were less hazy.
The haziness was noticeable to me when I first tried it.


----------



## Alberto01

I ordered a Fulla 2. I returned it because the unit that I got had cosmetic issues with some easily noticeable scratches.

The inquiries, purchase, return and refund customer's service from Laura Zeman was outstanding. It makes me consider Schitt Audio for future purchases.


----------



## Selbi

I was wondering about something: Is the Fulla's USB input compatible with any kind of standalone audio CD players? I'd like to get a reasonably small one (travel size) but jump the likely horrendous DAC quality in that device. Of course, the Fulla contains a line-in, but that will just amplify the signal.


----------



## HiWire

Not unless the CD player has a USB output (extremely unlikely). Most newer portable DVD and Blu-ray players don't have USB outputs either, just inputs for USB storage, like flash drives.

I hooked up my portable CD player to a Chord Mojo using its mini Toslink optical output and it sounded *amazing*, but the Mojo is $500.

Lifewire has a list of currently available portable CD players, but none of them seem to have a digital-out: https://www.lifewire.com/best-portable-cd-players-4160484


----------



## lixoke (Nov 24, 2018)

I ended up switching to the dacmagic xs v2 and sold off my fulla 2. So much happier with the sound signature of the dacmagic. It's more like a warm and bright sound signature, where the fulla 2 was just all warmth and no fun. The instruments and voice separation is also more apparent to me, where the fulla feels like it's more squeezed together. Has dedicated volume buttons, can operate in class 1 or class 2 usb mode for better sound quality, sleek led indicator with multiple colors to indicate sample rate being played, all the way to 192. And the LED auto powers itself off when the line has no music playing after a few seconds, or it gets muted, really nice.

The best part? Got a black one for $50 shipped on sale and it's super sleek and has a tiny footprint. If you do check it out, make sure you look at the V2, as the first generation reviews complained about static when not playing any sound and rattling buttons, which I experienced none of on the V2. Second gen also look much better than the ugly V1.


----------



## mrjazzy

Haven't found information on this so I'll just ask. There's ''Variable preamp output" on my Fulla 2. Is it the same as Fixed DAC output but with volume control? I have power amp and would like to use Fulla as preamp and DAC.


----------



## judson_w (Dec 11, 2018)

Yep, that should work.  Per the item description:

Use it as a preamp. Connect to powered monitors or speaker amps using the variable outputs on the back.
Edit: I realize that that phrasing is perhaps ambiguous because it does not specifically state that the DAC is in that pathway.  The following line of the product description though lists that it can be used as a DAC with the variable out:


Use it as a DAC. Connect to an external preamp or processor with the fixed 2V line outs on the back, or use the variable outputs for convenient volume control as well.
Those two together give me confidence that it should fit your needs.


----------



## mrjazzy

Yeah, I read product description, but it quite vague on this particular use case. Anyways, I'll give it a try and let you know. Thanks for checking !


----------



## mrjazzy

OK, so I tried connecting my power amp to ''Variable preamp output" in Fulla 2 and didn't get any signal out. When connected to fixed DAC output it seems to work fine. Can anyone help understanding how ''Variable preamp output" works?


----------



## SomeTechNoob (Dec 17, 2018)

mrjazzy said:


> OK, so I tried connecting my power amp to ''Variable preamp output" in Fulla 2 and didn't get any signal out. When connected to fixed DAC output it seems to work fine. Can anyone help understanding how ''Variable preamp output" works?



If you turn the volume knob, it controls the variable out volume.

If you have something plugged into the analog input on the front, that gets passed through to the variable out instead of outputting the internal dac output.

If headphones are plugged in, the variable output is disabled.

That's about it, nothing too complicated.


----------



## Selbi

For some time now I've had a very annoying issue. Sometimes, without any warning at all, my audio stops playing completely. There's a loud pop coming from my speakers and my Fulla disappears from the list of audio sources in Windows (after a couple seconds it switches to my monitor's built-in speakers via HDMI automatically). Whenever this happens I have to unplug the USB from my Fulla and plug it back in.

Now today, this has somehow worsened. Not only did the issue appear more frequently, but it somehow also caused my keyboard to crash mid-game (Logitech G610). It stopped responding to input, froze my button stroke to A and wouldn't light up when I pressed anything. This happened simultaneously with the Fulla crashing.

Does anyone have an idea what to do? I feel like the Fulla causes an electric malfunction that causes Windows to kill most of the plugged-in devices to prevent damage. I know the Fulla has issues with short circuits when you plug in a headphone too slowly etc.


----------



## LuczOr

Selbi said:


> For some time now I've had a very annoying issue. Sometimes, without any warning at all, my audio stops playing completely. There's a loud pop coming from my speakers and my Fulla disappears from the list of audio sources in Windows (after a couple seconds it switches to my monitor's built-in speakers via HDMI automatically). Whenever this happens I have to unplug the USB from my Fulla and plug it back in.
> 
> Now today, this has somehow worsened. Not only did the issue appear more frequently, but it somehow also caused my keyboard to crash mid-game (Logitech G610). It stopped responding to input, froze my button stroke to A and wouldn't light up when I pressed anything. This happened simultaneously with the Fulla crashing.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what to do? I feel like the Fulla causes an electric malfunction that causes Windows to kill most of the plugged-in devices to prevent damage. I know the Fulla has issues with short circuits when you plug in a headphone too slowly etc.



Are you using the extra micro USB power jack to power the Fulla 2 or letting it get power from the source? Only thing I can think of is maybe the power header on the USB ports reaching its limits. Did you add any other USB peripherals? Maybe the Fulla 2 is suddenly drawing more power for some odd reason.


----------



## Selbi

LuczOr said:


> Are you using the extra micro USB power jack to power the Fulla 2 or letting it get power from the source? Only thing I can think of is maybe the power header on the USB ports reaching its limits. Did you add any other USB peripherals? Maybe the Fulla 2 is suddenly drawing more power for some odd reason.


Nah, only the singular input. It never was a problem for the past two years, so I doubt adding the extra power will fix the problem. I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## saias (Apr 19, 2019)

I have purchased this connection cable and have noticed an improvement in sound quality maybe due to the voltage regulator included: https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Split...ro+USB+Cable&qid=1552733558&s=gateway&sr=8-16


----------



## h.rav

New Fulla?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxT7tvPgoUS/


----------



## MrPretty (May 24, 2019)

h.rav said:


> New Fulla?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxT7tvPgoUS/



Some more photos here


Alcophone said:


> Prototype of the "Schiit Hel" spotted at High End 2019 in Munich (driving the new Audeze LCD-GX):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the "Schiit Happened: The Story of the World's Most Improbable Start-Up" thread



Jason Stoddard said:


> Schiit Hel, heh heh heh. Yep! Think Fulla Biceps. Aka Fulla with 4x output and mic input. Also think Fulla 3. Aka Fulla 2 with mic input.
> 
> Just playin. Or game on.
> 
> More info forthcoming.


----------



## artur9

I have a µUSB power supply that outputs 5V/350mA.  Other issues aside is it sufficient to power my Fulla 2 to drive either the 80Ω or 250Ω Beyerdynamic DT770s?

I was using an Apple wall wart but the new one doesn't have a detachable USB code which will be more convenient in the future.

It's a Kyocera Travel Charger SSW-1675


----------



## marca56

h.rav said:


> New Fulla?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxT7tvPgoUS/



Suspiciously like *a* Schiit "mystery product"


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

prob a type c direct amp/dac like audioquest dragonfly series but with usb c, that would be nice


----------



## povidlo

Anyone notice any improvement when using as computer dac by powering it through the separate power USB input?


----------



## Derrick Swart

povidlo said:


> Anyone notice any improvement when using as computer dac by powering it through the separate power USB input?


with my hp laptop from work not at all. With the ipad/iPhone neither just no pop-up about low voltage


----------



## SomeTechNoob

povidlo said:


> Anyone notice any improvement when using as computer dac by powering it through the separate power USB input?


I blocked off the two power pins from the PC's usb connection and plugged an ac adapter into the power usb input.  There's noticeably less poppy electrical noise now, especially noticeable in the variable line out to my speakers.


----------



## povidlo

SomeTechNoob said:


> I blocked off the two power pins from the PC's usb connection and plugged an ac adapter into the power usb input.  There's noticeably less poppy electrical noise now, especially noticeable in the variable line out to my speakers.



Thank you. What is the purpose of blocking power pins? It doesn't recognize the separate power input if PC gives enough power on its own?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

povidlo said:


> Thank you. What is the purpose of blocking power pins? It doesn't recognize the separate power input if PC gives enough power on its own?


Actually, there is a significant difference in what the Fulla 2 does.  It REPORTS as 0mA of power with the second micro USB plugged in.  I haven't tested if it actually doesn't use power from the first input - and I suspect it still does use a little because there is a very noticeable difference in the sound of the noise floor when I block off power pins vs when I don't.


----------



## Selbi

For a while now I seem to have fallen victim to the dreaded power surge problem. This happens in two ways.

1) If I plug in my headphones too slowly, it shorts out and breaks the connection until I manually unplug and replug the power supply.
2) If I toggle an unrelated device that happens to be on the same power line, such as my fan. It doesn't always happen, but frequently enough to be seriously annoying. The mind link "I need some air → restart headphone amp" shouldn't _exist._

What were the common strategies to mitigate this problem? I guess I could buy a UPS, but that just seems like a lot of hassle and since the Fulla is the only device affected, I might just go straight for an upgrade.


----------



## povidlo

Selbi said:


> For a while now I seem to have fallen victim to the dreaded power surge problem. This happens in two ways.
> 
> 1) If I plug in my headphones too slowly, it shorts out and breaks the connection until I manually unplug and replug the power supply.
> 2) If I toggle an unrelated device that happens to be on the same power line, such as my fan. It doesn't always happen, but frequently enough to be seriously annoying. The mind link "I need some air → restart headphone amp" shouldn't _exist._
> ...



Personally,  I don't use a separate power input.

I use AQ Jitterbug which regulates both USB power and data. Noise floor seems low.


----------



## Selbi

povidlo said:


> I use AQ Jitterbug which regulates both USB power and data. Noise floor seems low.


I have something similar. My gut tells me it's unrelated, but I could try the Jitterbug.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

A powered usb hub would be a better bet than the jitterbug imo and cheaper too.


----------



## Selbi

SomeTechNoob said:


> A powered usb hub would be a better bet than the jitterbug imo and cheaper too.


You mean as power supply for the second connector or for the data transmission (powered hub between PC and Fulla)?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Selbi said:


> You mean as power supply for the second connector or for the data transmission (powered hub between PC and Fulla)?



The latter, so that both data and power lines are both isolated from the pc.


----------



## povidlo

My Fulla 2 reborn as a portable amp


----------



## butterclouds

SomeTechNoob said:


> As some of you know, my Fulla 2 came to me with a silent volume knob, but developed scratching on the right channel when adjusting volume after a couple weeks.  Haven't found a solution either besides constantly RMAing.  Not many people have checked in with new units directly from schiit either so it's hard to determine if the problem's fixed yet.



I am here to report on my Schiit Hel, I am experiencing every single issue you have reported. My Hel came out of the box perfect and quiet. Several weeks later it has devolved into static noises when adjusting the knob in specific spots. Rotating it hundreds of times temporarily fixes it, but the fix lasts for days at most, and it doesn't even fully silence that static. I rotated the knob for an hour straight and I could still hear slight static. Highly disappointing for a $189 product.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

butterclouds said:


> I am here to report on my Schiit Hel, I am experiencing every single issue you have reported. My Hel came out of the box perfect and quiet. Several weeks later it has devolved into static noises when adjusting the knob in specific spots. Rotating it hundreds of times temporarily fixes it, but the fix lasts for days at most, and it doesn't even fully silence that static. I rotated the knob for an hour straight and I could still hear slight static. Highly disappointing for a $189 product.



It's definitely unfortunate.  It seems to be a common issue among the more recent devices that use the alps part for volume control.  You can grab a can of electrical contact cleaner and blast the potentiometer after taking off the knob and rotating it while doing so if you want a longer fix, but you'll end up having to do it every few weeks if you want to keep the quiet operation.  Personally I gave up since it doesn't bother me THAT much on my Fulla 2, but then again I have it hooked up to a Magni 2 still(which is completely silent, love it) and it only happens when changing the volume.  For it to happen on the Hel though which is almost double the price... Pretty sure Schiit could have sorted out something by now.


----------



## butterclouds

SomeTechNoob said:


> It's definitely unfortunate.  It seems to be a common issue among the more recent devices that use the alps part for volume control.  You can grab a can of electrical contact cleaner and blast the potentiometer after taking off the knob and rotating it while doing so if you want a longer fix, but you'll end up having to do it every few weeks if you want to keep the quiet operation.  Personally I gave up since it doesn't bother me THAT much on my Fulla 2, but then again I have it hooked up to a Magni 2 still(which is completely silent, love it) and it only happens when changing the volume.  For it to happen on the Hel though which is almost double the price... Pretty sure Schiit could have sorted out something by now.



I guess for my next purchase. I'll make sure to not buy anything with an alps pot then... this sort of QC is simply not acceptable considering how large of a quality issue it is


----------



## motorwayne

I'm using an Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD (Burson Op Amp’s) via a Atom amp combo..would the Hel 2 add to my setup or are the Burson amps already doing the job?


----------



## HiWire (Apr 12, 2021)

I've owned the Fulla 2 for over 3 years so far and I haven't heard any noise from the volume pot on my Sennheiser Momentum In-Ear headphones (nominal impedance 18 ohms), so the problem isn't universal. You should return the Hel if you're unhappy with it, butterclouds.

It's still one of the best values going and I'd buy a Fulla 3 without hesitation if I had to replace it. I'd also consider the Schiit Modi/Magni stack as an upgrade.

motorwayne, I haven't heard the Schiit Hel or the JDS Atom, but I suspect it would be a sidegrade (different sound signature, but not a huge upgrade) with your Sennheiser PC38X and likewise with the Sennheiser HD 660S (I have the Sennheiser HD 590).

You're probably better off saving for higher-end DAC/amp combo if that's what you're looking for – from the reviews of the HD 660S I've read online, you probably want something that will keep the bass deep and tight and the overall sound as organic, spacious and resolving as they're capable of sounding.


----------



## maheeinfy

Reviving this thread sorry
Does the Fulla 2 benefit from using external power like a phone charger? Or can i just run it with a single usb cable from laptop with losing any performance


----------



## povidlo

SomeTechNoob said:


> The latter, so that both data and power lines are both isolated from the pc.


Can you clarify this point... are you suggesting to utilize both data and power usb inputs on Fulla 2 and have both cables plugged into separate outlets of a powered usb hub which is in turn connected to PC and power outlet?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

maheeinfy said:


> Reviving this thread sorry
> Does the Fulla 2 benefit from using external power like a phone charger? Or can i just run it with a single usb cable from laptop with losing any performance


You can just run it off with a single usb for the majority of devices.  There is no difference in power output.  It is an optional extra power input for when you're connecting the fulla 2 to portable devices which limit their usb output power.


----------



## maheeinfy

SomeTechNoob said:


> You can just run it off with a single usb for the majority of devices.  There is no difference in power output.  It is an optional extra power input for when you're connecting the fulla 2 to portable devices which limit their usb output power.


That’s interesting. Usually devices benefit from better/separate/more powerful power supply. May be F2 doesn’t take more than usb spec even from external power supply


----------



## artur9

Maybe only psychologically, my Fulla2 seemed to sound smoother (less noisy) when a high quality power supply was used separate from the USB audio.


----------



## maheeinfy

I asked Schiit and they told me there is no difference. Personally i like to run it from iPad charger when i can

Any F2 owners upgraded to Fulla E ? Not many impressions of Fulla E out there


----------



## SomeTechNoob (Mar 5, 2022)

FWIW I have played around with blocking off the power pins from the data USB cable and running the second power input from a separate power supply.  My computer's USB ports are quite noisy and this was reflected in the variable output I have which connects to speakers.  It surprisingly helped a bit, although there's a slightly different(albeit quieter) noise now if I crank it up.  But yeah, there's no power difference.

Hope this was somewhat informative!

edit: not blocking the power pins on the data cable resulted in the same noise FYI, which is why I cut a piece of paper to block off the two outer pins on the usb A side.


----------



## Ufasas (Jun 11, 2022)

I had enough of reading, bought one used, below 70~, can't wait to pair it with Philips x2hr B-)

Update: 06-11. This is an eye opener, a worrisome one, might push me into buying something stronger, lol, but this has more than enough power for my 30-62ohms cans, i think now music is livelier than with what i had in PCIe 1.x slots, used with x2hr and akg k702 so far, haven't heard my cans sound like that before, i will unplug all pcie sound cards, fulla2 my main driver from now on!


----------

